# ¿Habéis visto el Ibex 35...? Junio 2012, el mes del juicio final... +



## tonuel (30 May 2012)

No he pegado ojo en toda la noche oyendo a centeneitor... :ouch: , y encima sale el BCE anunciando que el dia del juicio ha llegado... :S :S :S





La intervención de España y el desplome de nuestro amado índice merecen un hilo nuevo... 8:

Ha sido un placer señores, pongan a salvo su dinero cuanto antes...


Buenas noches y buena suerte... 8:


----------



## mike69 (30 May 2012)

tonuel dijo:


> No he pegado ojo en toda la noche oyendo a centeneitor... :ouch: , y encima sale el BCE anunciando que el dia del juicio ha llegado... :S :S :S
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pole apocalíptica.

Corea y Japón cayendo en la apertura.


----------



## tonuel (30 May 2012)

mike69 dijo:


> Pole apocalíptica.








ya se encuentra entre nosotros... :S


----------



## QuepasaRey (30 May 2012)

Pillo sitio por vez quinientos en hilo que vaticina guano crudo sin cortar.


----------



## Reymambo_borrado (30 May 2012)

Juno Moneta....tiene guasa si al final es en este mes, mucha guasa...


----------



## ponzi (30 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Truco infalible. Te presentas a la OPV, y si te dan todas las acciones que pides, vende en el minuto uno. Si te dan unas pocas, compra a mercado las que quieras. Con Facebook me ha funcionado perfecto.



Estoy acojonado con la contabilidad imaginativa de esta gente. O son unos genios del engaño o no tienen ni idea de la que se les avecina. Que no haran con las cuentas del estado. Cuando bankia este a 0,05 pienso comprarme las acciones minimas necesarias para asegurarme poder entrar en la jga (creo que son 1000 accs) y montarles el pollo asi como tener el derecho legal a estampar mi firma en las posibles querellas que se lleven a cabo contra todos estos corruptos....lo tengo claro seran los 50 eu mejor invertidos de mi vida.


----------



## Diegol07 (30 May 2012)

Como no podia ser de otra manera, desde Argentina acompaño en primera pagina.


----------



## Radikallibre (30 May 2012)

mike69 dijo:


> Pole apocalíptica.
> 
> Corea y Japón cayendo en la apertura.



Yo si que no he pegado ojo.


----------



## MateAmargo (30 May 2012)

tonuel dijo:


> *No he pegado ojo en toda la noche* oyendo a centeneitor... :ouch: , y encima sale el BCE anunciando que el dia del juicio ha llegado... :S :S :S
> 
> 
> 
> ...




¿Dormir dice? Estos son los momentos de estar despierto, muy despierto.
Tenga los sellos ultradown a mano por las dudas.


----------



## Lem (30 May 2012)

Pandoro no les olvida y les desea un buen desayuno.


----------



## rosonero (30 May 2012)

Je je Hay tantas ganas de guano que hasta el hilo del mes se adelanta.

Si los 6300 no son suelo, cual es la siguiente parada o paradiña?


----------



## pollastre (30 May 2012)

Talacossa calentitta, it seems.


----------



## Claca (30 May 2012)

rosonero dijo:


> Je je Hay tantas ganas de guano que hasta el hilo del mes se adelanta.
> 
> Si los 6300 no son suelo, cual es la siguiente parada o paradiña?



Dichosos los ojos... ¿Cómo va todo? ¿Qué tal el peque (imagino que ya no tanto)?

Yo creo que más fácil que adivinar dónde puede parar, es esperar a que lo haga y luego plantear una operativa alcista con su stop y objetivo.

Por ahora vigilar los 6.650, mientras esté por debajo, de momento, ni intentarlo.

También podrá ayudar lo que planteaba en este post:



Claca dijo:


> Hablando de bolsa, ya tenemos al BUND peponeando de lo lindo y el mercado en modo susto tal y comenté aquí:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...012-2a-parte-honor-de-mm-235.html#post6399160
> 
> ...



Si ambas condiciones se dan, creo que las opciones de haber hecho suelo serán bastante altas, al menos para una temporadita, porque de cara al medio/largo plazo el IBEX todavía nos debe más caída.


----------



## Durmiente (30 May 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Estoy acojonado con la contabilidad imaginativa de esta gente. O son unos genios del engaño o no tienen ni idea de la que se les avecina. Que no haran con las cuentas del estado. Cuando bankia este a 0,05 pienso comprarme las acciones minimas necesarias para asegurarme poder entrar en la jga (creo que son 1000 accs) y montarles el pollo asi como tener el derecho legal a estampar mi firma en las posibles querellas que se lleven a cabo contra todos estos corruptos....lo tengo claro seran los 50 eu mejor invertidos de mi vida.



Ponzi. Nos ponemos de acuerdo cuando quieras y vamos juntos.

Yo soy grandote (casi dos metros) y guapetón.

No habrá quien pueda con nosotros. Por cierto. Si tu metes cincuenta, yo meto cien. No creo que estos sinvergüenzas se merezcan mucho más.


----------



## rosonero (30 May 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Dichosos los ojos... ¿Cómo va todo? ¿Qué tal el peque (imagino que ya no tanto)?
> 
> Yo creo que más fácil que adivinar dónde puede parar, es esperar a que lo haga y luego plantear una operativa alcista con su stop y objetivo.
> 
> ...



Sí, ya no paso tanto por el foro por aquello de que el conocimiento es dolor y trato de administrármelo en pequeñas dosis. También por que el peque siempre quiere un libro más, un juego más, un rato más en el parque ... 

De vez en cuando voy colocando un mini aquí o allá para recordar viejos tiempos 

Saludos.


----------



## dj-mesa (30 May 2012)

Marco el hilo....y os voy siguiendo


----------



## Felix (30 May 2012)

Buenos dias.
Desde que Bertok colgo un pod cast de colectivo burbuja me vengo escuchando todos los que cuelgan aqui: Audios de Colectivo Burbuja ivoox más recientes - iVoox
Uno son mejores otros mas flojos pero desde luego a mi, todos me parecen mas interesantes que lo que nos escupen a traves de la tele.
El ultimo que han colgado me parece cojonudo y me gustaria que lo escucheis y me digais si le veis alguna pega, porque yo no se la veo y si todo es tan sencillo y tan claro no se porque no nos juntamos todos y hacemos imperar el sentido comun. Que no se tarta de izquierdas o de derechas ni de Franco ni del Che que lo que hay es una cuadrilla de trincones inutiles que estan estrangulando el pais que parasitan que son una garrapata de 50kg en un perro de 20 y la unica solucion es estirparla.
Aqui os dejo el pod cast: Polinomia 29-05-2012 El gran saqueo en mp3 (29/05 a las 15:33:38) 01:08:27 1255384 - iVoox


----------



## Lechu (30 May 2012)

Buenos dias .
pillo sitio


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 May 2012)




----------



## Apocalipsis (30 May 2012)

Vísperas de mucho, días de nada.

A ver si al final..., es precisamente hoy el día de alcanzar ese suelo místico que tanto se ansía conocer.


----------



## Abner (30 May 2012)

Pillo sitio, antes de que el server pete de nuevo 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9000 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## burbujadetrufas (30 May 2012)

Yo más bien me siento asi...







Suerte a todos...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (30 May 2012)

Buenos dias confesos de la no creencia en España,

yo bajo el sl desde 6100 a 5900, porque me fio de este pais, el sp sigo a MV 17.000 o hasta el vencimiento lo que llegue antes.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 May 2012)

a los guanos dias


----------



## Pepitoria (30 May 2012)

Joder, que todavía no es junio jeje


----------



## tatur (30 May 2012)

Se olvidan que hablamos de nuestro chulibex.

No descarten que todo estubiera descontado y le de por peponear


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 May 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Joder, que todavía no es junio jeje



Eso es lo de menos ::


----------



## mutiko (30 May 2012)

Guanas... 

Yo no tengo las herramientas necesarias para esto, pero se que aqui hay verdaderos artistas. Propongo hacer un photoshop de este cartel y hacerlo el cartel oficial del hilo de este mes:


----------



## Mulder (30 May 2012)

A los buenos días!

Pillo sitio en el hilo del mes del juicio final.

Esta vez no han tenido que llegar a las 24 páginas antes de que yo postee :|


----------



## Mulder (30 May 2012)

Ahora mismo los leoncios del Stoxx tienen todos los volúmenes en negativo pero niveles muy bajos aun, sin embargo un indicador que he desarrollado hace muy poco me dice que todo podría ser un fake y que hay muchas probabilidades de que podríamos empezar subiendo, a pesar de que las probabilidades (las de verdad) indican guano muy moderado.


----------



## FranR (30 May 2012)

Cada día estoy mas vago....pego directamente el comentario del blog.

Ala a ganar dineros como posesos



Poco que decir a la jornada de ayer. Ruptura de niveles en el escenario bajista, con volumen, no hacía presagiar nada bueno. El suelo muy cerca del pronosticado al perder los niveles. En estas circunstancias no mola nada acertar de esta manera un día tan negativo. Recordemos dicho escenario y lo vemos gráficamente<br />
<br />
<span style="background-color: #141414; color: white; font-family: Arial, Tahoma, Helvetica, FreeSans, sans-serif; font-size: 13px; line-height: 18px;">¿Qué tenemos para hoy? Pues un canal cerrado por los 6.396-6.456</span><br />
<br />
<span style="background-color: #141414; color: white; font-family: Arial, Tahoma, Helvetica, FreeSans, sans-serif; font-size: 13px; line-height: 18px;">Abajo, 6.380 y si lo rompemos 6.320 que puede traer una jornada, digamos NEGRA.6.210 aprox.</span>
<br />
<br />
<div class="separator" style="clear: both; text-align: center;">
<a href="http://www.pcbolsa.com/FilesCompartir/323908Grafico.jpg" imageanchor="1" style="margin-left: 1em; margin-right: 1em;"><img border="0" height="152" src="http://www.pcbolsa.com/FilesCompartir/323908Grafico.jpg" width="320" /></a></div>
<br />
Niveles para el 30 (bueno ya sabemos que la ruptura de los niveles inferiores nos enviaba a los 5xxx).<br />
<br />
Pero vayamos paso a paso....<br />
<br />
Canal Principal: 6.434-6.242<br />
<br />
<br />
Ruptura abajo 6.188 y más abajo NO HAY SUELO, tal como suena. Esperemos no buscar donde está.<br />
<br />
<div class="separator" style="clear: both; text-align: center;">
<a href="http://www.pcbolsa.com/FilesCompartir/323909Grafico.jpg" imageanchor="1" style="margin-left: 1em; margin-right: 1em;"><img border="0" height="153" src="http://www.pcbolsa.com/FilesCompartir/323909Grafico.jpg" width="320" /></a></div>
Creo que estamos cerca del "desenlace" de todo esto, no significa que estemos cerca del suelo.<br />
<br />
La situación es muy grave, y creo que hemos perdido mucho tiempo. Cuando se sepa la verdad, (que seremos de los últimos) tendremos un escenario para tomar decisiones. El problema es que ese escenario se haya comido todos nuestros ahorros.<br />
<br />
Suerte señores.


----------



## FranR (30 May 2012)

mutiko dijo:


> Guanas...
> 
> Yo no tengo las herramientas necesarias para esto, pero se que aqui hay verdaderos artistas. Propongo hacer un photoshop de este cartel y hacerlo el cartel oficial del hilo de este mes:



Hummmmmmm

un hombre cachas, demasiado tiempo con Pandoro pasa usted...


----------



## bertok (30 May 2012)

Pole en hilo mítico.

Tengan cuidado ahí fuera.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (30 May 2012)

Guanos dias.

Nota mental. Cuando en el hilo del HVEI35 la gente está histerica...la bolsa sube.
Nota mental2. Cuado la gente del hilo del HVEI35 se pone armaduras gayers, el Ibex baja.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 May 2012)

ojala y tengamos gap a la baja , guano todo el dia , entonces antes del cierre largos con un par


----------



## FranR (30 May 2012)

Hoygan, eso del me gusta de facebook es arma de doble filo. Como alguno se equivoque y tenga el facebook abierto va a quedar al aire su identidad.

Imaginen que descubren que soy la pantoja de puerto rico...(prima hermana de Falete)


----------



## mataresfacil (30 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Pole en hilo mítico.
> 
> Tengan cuidado ahí fuera.



Como que pole, Bertok de mi alma?, pero si no has hecho la pole ni en la pagina 4?

FAIL

Como castigo te toca pasearte con la careta de Rodrigo Rato por Sol cuando acampen los del 15-M


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 May 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Guanos dias.
> 
> Nota mental. Cuando en el hilo del HVEI35 la gente está histerica...la bolsa sube.
> Nota mental2. Cuado la gente del hilo del HVEI35 se pone armaduras gayers, el Ibex baja.
> ...



Y cuando la gente se pone histérica con las armaduras gayers el ibex ....desaparece???? ::


----------



## bertok (30 May 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Como que pole, Bertok de mi alma?, pero si no has hecho la pole ni en la pagina 4?
> 
> FAIL
> 
> Como castigo te toca pasearte con la careta de Rodrigo Rato por Sol cuando acampen los del 15-M



aiiinnsss, que poco despierto le veo.

Era en modo ironic ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (30 May 2012)

Mierda, pa un dia que pongo la pantalla del reves, hoy acabaran subiendo, esto es, en mi pantalla bajando. Me cago en to.


----------



## Nico (30 May 2012)

No vaya a ser cosa que por no estar presente en el hilo me pierda la salida de bertok de las trincheras.



Bertok y la putXX madre que te recontraXXXX parió.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 May 2012)

Nico dijo:


> No vaya a ser cosa que por no estar presente en el hilo me pierda la salida de bertok de las trincheras.
> 
> 
> 
> Bertok y la putXX madre que te recontraXXXX parió.



bertok no va a salir nunca del armario :fiufiu:


----------



## mutiko (30 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Hummmmmmm
> 
> un hombre cachas, demasiado tiempo con Pandoro pasa usted...



Que va, no crea, en cuanto llega le enseño la cartera, ve que no hay nada en ella y se va refunfuñando buscando otra presa. Generalmente termina yaciendo con el señor del 4º, un tipo muy rarito que se pasea por ahi con un disfraz de gato y una lata de pisto en la mano.

Si, he dicho pisto y no pisco.


----------



## bertok (30 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> bertok no va a salir nunca del armario :fiufiu:



Tú estate atento ::


----------



## burbublase (30 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Creo que estamos cerca del "desenlace" de todo esto, no significa que estemos cerca del suelo.<br />
> <br />
> La situación es muy grave, y creo que hemos perdido mucho tiempo. Cuando se sepa la verdad, (que seremos de los últimos) tendremos un escenario para tomar decisiones. El problema es que ese escenario se haya comido todos nuestros ahorros.<br />
> <br />
> Suerte señores.



*I like it*

Todavia no hemos visto "fuegos artificiales" todo sigue su ritmo, adaptate al ritmo (tendencia). Como la buena musica hay que oir la pieza entera, si saltas al final que tanto te gusta no "suena igual" porque hay que oirla "in crescendo".

Realmente has esperado un final distinto ... Te respondo yo: *NO*, todo esta pasando como *TU* pensabas, solo que ahora lo ves escrito y no en tu mente. Todo es un juego psicologico.

Yo sigo con 100% efectivo y muchas ganas, pero no es el momento ... pero casi 

Edito, para saludar al nuevo hilo


----------



## FranR (30 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> bertok no va a salir nunca del armario :fiufiu:









Misi misi...::


----------



## pollastre (30 May 2012)

Ese que veo ahí es la triple J ? ( Jran Jato Jalapeño )



FranR dijo:


> Misi misi...::


----------



## tarrito (30 May 2012)

@elservidor 
la puta que me pario, la puta que me parió, no me lo puedo creer ... ya estamos en Junio ... hijo de mil piiiiii, la concha de tu re****isa madreee jajajajaja

(a lo Tano Pasman)


----------



## bertok (30 May 2012)

y el server caido. Kalopez forma parte del stablishment.


----------



## pollastre (30 May 2012)

-1019 netos a los 5 minutos de mercado. 

Esto se supera por días....


----------



## FranR (30 May 2012)

Hemos muelto? Es esto el cielo?


----------



## R3v3nANT (30 May 2012)

Traición!!!! Página 6 :S


----------



## dj-mesa (30 May 2012)

Nos hundimos y burbuja.info se cae (como siempre).... no esperen que el día del juicio final burbuja nos acompañe


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 May 2012)

6130 alcanzados y rebasados....dingdong piratil.....
timofónicas por debajo de 9..... quien lo diría, eh? (nusotros!!!! :


----------



## R3v3nANT (30 May 2012)

Bankia ha perdido el euro!!!! hahahahaah


----------



## burbublase (30 May 2012)

Por cierto, como puedo dar thanks, que no veo el boton y veo muchas oportunidades de darlos.

"Este servidor esta muy ocupado en este momento, el desocupador que lo desocupe en este momento, en este momento buen desocupador sera"

(Yo no quiero niiiiii pensar que pasaria/pasase si algo asi pasase/pasare en uno de mis servers), aunque la respuesta es obvia: "si que lo se".

TIA


----------



## ghkghk (30 May 2012)

Bankia a menos de 1...


----------



## Tio Masclet (30 May 2012)

Mes de junio y yo sin cobrar la nómina.
Mielda servidor: Bankia a punto de bajar de 1 leuro y sin poder cantarlo.


----------



## Perchas (30 May 2012)

Donde veis el Ibex?, tengo el yahoo finanazas pero los componentes me los pone con fecha de ayer


----------



## AssGaper (30 May 2012)

Cojo sitio para dia DEL ANTES Y DESPUES.....HOY ES DIA TRASCENDENTAL.

EL PRIMER BANCO IMPORTANTE DEL PAIS COTIZANDO POR DEBAJO DEL 1€. Bankia a 0,96€


----------



## cit (30 May 2012)

Cinco miles a la vista! No pense que iba a ver esto tan pronto... Pensaba que habría una tregua veraniega... Los heladitos, cervecitas, paellas, etc se les van a atragantar a más de uno.


----------



## Le Truhan (30 May 2012)

A veremos a donde llegamos, pero se va a perder hasta los calzoncillos.


----------



## AssGaper (30 May 2012)

Al final...los 3000 miles ya no están tan lejos...


----------



## R3v3nANT (30 May 2012)

Vamos un poquito más, vaaaaaamos...... ya casi está......


----------



## aitor33 (30 May 2012)

Fastidia ya ir detrás de los alemanes, seguro que no ganamos la eurocopa :XX:


----------



## Mr. Brightside (30 May 2012)

Vivimos tiempos tristemente históricos. Y más tristes para los que estamos largos.


----------



## Condor (30 May 2012)

¿Abierto ya el hilo de junio? y lleva 7 páginas!!!, esto es lo que se llama abrir un hilo a crédito y, además, burbuja de hilo.

Sobre hilo del juicio final no olvidemos que será en octubre y que este año tuve el honor de abrir el primer hilo del año así que ¿qué esperaban?

No olviden hacer click en el spoiler si quieren saber más


----------



## FranR (30 May 2012)

Perchas dijo:


> Donde veis el Ibex?, tengo el yahoo finanazas pero los componentes me los pone con fecha de ayer



En el teletexto amigo, desde que MV dijo que lo usaba y los buenos resultados que daba, no lo cambio por nada

Anímese..::


----------



## tarrito (30 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> En el teletexto amigo, desde que MV dijo que lo usaba y los buenos resultados que daba, no lo cambio por nada
> 
> Anímese..::



añada que las órdenes se dan por teléfono FIJO desde el bar de la esquina, para que el software espía de los leoncios no detecte tu entrada-salida :8:

::


----------



## FranR (30 May 2012)

Bueno un poco seriedá

Hemos abierto por debajo del nivel "ostiazo del 15".

Hay que tocarlo y ver que pasa, como metan volumen y vayamos abajo: HOY VEMOS LOS 5 mil

Tengo miedo, tonuel insúfleme valor , soldado Sipanha hoy no hay asalto.


----------



## mutiko (30 May 2012)

¿Que interpretacion le dan a esto?



> Japón importa GNL desde España por primera vez
> 
> Japón, el mayor consumidor mundial de gas natural licuado (GNL), importó GNL por primera vez desde España y Brasil en abril, mostraron el miércoles datos del Ministerio de Finanzas aprobados por las aduanas. Japón importó 50.569 toneladas de GNL desde España y 50.458 toneladas desde Brasil, mostraron los datos.



Que yo sepa, España no se distingue por su produccion de gas natural, asi que si les hemos vendido es porque entiendo que hemos vendido barato, y si hemos vendido barato es gracias a que hemos comprado barato. ¿Tal vez quiera ello decir que nuestras gasistas tienen buenos contactos y compran el gas muy barato? Seria un buen dato a tener en cuenta...


----------



## Aitor Menta (30 May 2012)

El mes del juicio final es en Octubre, lo dijo el profeta tochovista :no: Y este hilo está lleno de antipatriotas ::


----------



## Tio Masclet (30 May 2012)

mutiko dijo:


> ¿Que interpretacion le dan a esto?
> 
> 
> 
> Que yo sepa, España no se distingue por su produccion de gas natural, asi que si les hemos vendido es porque entiendo que hemos vendido barato, y si hemos vendido barato es gracias a que hemos comprado barato. ¿Tal vez quiera ello decir que nuestras gasistas tienen buenos contactos y compran el gas muy barato? Seria un buen dato a tener en cuenta...



Podría ser, pero puestos a hipotetizar, también podría ser que hay menos demanda nacional de la esperada, por lo tanto, tienen excedentes de compra que, de alguna manera, deben dar salida.

También pueden ser las dos cosas a la vez.


----------



## nombre (30 May 2012)

Quien ha apagado la luz? :


----------



## Tio Masclet (30 May 2012)

El servidor petao toda la mañana, pero, cada vez que intento actualizar, el banner publicitario no falla: Movistar, Nissan, Trivago... ·el negoci és el negoci".
Dan ganas de probar en forocoches.


----------



## tonuel (30 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Tengo miedo, tonuel insúfleme valor...




Corra todo lo que pueda... 8:



Por cierto...

ánimo valiente... 8:


----------



## Pepitoria (30 May 2012)

Calopez deja ya las integraciones del caralibro de los hu***

que nadie va a dar un "me gusta" en el hilo "Os llegaís hasta vuestra p***?"


----------



## burbujeado (30 May 2012)

El ibex se va recuperando..

Bankia bajando del 1 € con caída casi del 40 % en 3 días.


----------



## The Hellion (30 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> En el teletexto amigo, desde que MV dijo que lo usaba y los buenos resultados que daba, no lo cambio por nada
> 
> Anímese..::



Página 500, Ibex 502-504

Lo comprobé ayer.


----------



## Caballero_Sindinero (30 May 2012)

bankia por debajo del EYPO!!!

yessss


----------



## The Hellion (30 May 2012)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> El servidor petao toda la mañana, pero, cada vez que intento actualizar, el banner publicitario no falla: Movistar, Nissan, Trivago... ·el negoci és el negoci".
> Dan ganas de probar en forocoches.



Adblock debería ser su amigo.


----------



## Aitor Menta (30 May 2012)

mutiko dijo:


> ¿Que interpretacion le dan a esto?
> 
> 
> 
> Que yo sepa, España no se distingue por su produccion de gas natural, asi que si les hemos vendido es porque entiendo que hemos vendido barato, y si hemos vendido barato es gracias a que hemos comprado barato. ¿Tal vez quiera ello decir que nuestras gasistas tienen buenos contactos y compran el gas muy barato? Seria un buen dato a tener en cuenta...




La explicación es que hay contratos de suministro a largo plazo con ciertos países, y como la demanda de gas en España está cayendo, pues el gas que llega hay que colocarlo en algún lado


----------



## Buster (30 May 2012)

El Ibex 35 con paso firme hacia los 6000 puntos.


----------



## aitor33 (30 May 2012)

HASTA LOS COJON***!!!!! me voy a ir a pajilleros que al menos no se cae


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 May 2012)

Buster dijo:


> El Ibex 35 con paso firme hacia los 6000 puntos.



hoyga! aqui no hay sitio para dos piratas......

Prepárate a morir!!!!!!


----------



## Pepe Broz (30 May 2012)

La prima está en 523, sube un 3% en el dia


----------



## Mindszenty (30 May 2012)

¿Cual es el mínimo de la bolsa de los ultimos años?


----------



## The Hellion (30 May 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> hoyga! aqui no hay sitio para dos piratas......
> 
> Prepárate a morir!!!!!!



Ya le había dicho que su gemelo bulímico andaba por ahí fuera.


----------



## Fraction (30 May 2012)




----------



## Adriangtir (30 May 2012)

Mindszenty dijo:


> ¿Cual es el mínimo de la bolsa de los ultimos años?



Defina últimos años que aquí hay gente muy mayor...


----------



## Fraction (30 May 2012)




----------



## ApoloCreed (30 May 2012)

Es el momento de salir de la trinchera¿? ::


----------



## Lechu (30 May 2012)

El servidor cae, el ibex cae, bankia cae , aqui cae todo menos la casta


----------



## ghkghk (30 May 2012)

Mindszenty dijo:


> ¿Cual es el mínimo de la bolsa de los ultimos años?




Este. Hasta que sea el de mañana, que se verá superado por el que marque el viernes.


----------



## tarrito (30 May 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> hoyga! aqui no hay sitio para dos piratas......
> 
> Prepárate a morir!!!!!!



guerra de insultos, no!?


----------



## Buster (30 May 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> hoyga! aqui no hay sitio para dos piratas......
> 
> Prepárate a morir!!!!!!



¿Prepárate a morir? ¡No me jodas, tú no eres Guybrush Threepwood, eres Iñigo Montoya!


----------



## ghkghk (30 May 2012)

lechu dijo:


> El servidor cae, el ibex cae, bankia cae , aqui cae todo menos la casta



Y Gas Criminal :fiufiu:


----------



## Pepe Broz (30 May 2012)

Subiremos a cerrar el gap y a buscar los 5000?


----------



## Janus (30 May 2012)

En algunos valores se empieza a ver que entra bastante dinero. Nada definitivo de momento pero es algo a tener en cuenta.


----------



## Buster (30 May 2012)

Pepe Broz dijo:


> Subiremos a cerrar el gap y a buscar los 5000?



Deja el gap abierto y así morimos asfixiados.


----------



## mutiko (30 May 2012)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Es el momento de salir de la trinchera¿? ::



Agazapese, insensato, dicen que los politicos han conseguido un arma formidable, licenciada de una que tuvo en su momento fidel castro:



> Los ingenieros yanquis, como siempre, han hecho las cosas al revés. Los norteamericanos han construido la bomba de neutrones, un grosero artefacto, sin imaginación ni clase, que mata a la gente y deja el entorno intacto. Mucho más sutil, diabólica y perverso es la bomba de castrones. La bomba de castrones diseñada en Cuba por el científico Fidel Castro, summa Cum Lande de la Universidad Patricio Lumumba de Moscú, rigurosamente probada en el atolón de La Habana, es un terrorífico ingenio que destroza, aniquila, barre, apabulla, desmenuza y pulveriza el entorno, pero deja a la gente viva, ¿Se inmagina el lector qué refinada crueldad? Una bomba que no quita la vida, sino la civilización. Está usted tomando café y fumándose un habano, tranquilamente, en un rincón del siglo XX y de pronto, y por los próximos veinte años, le cae en la cabeza un incesante bombardeo de megacastrones que le evapora el café, le raciona el habano, le desaparece el papel higiénico -lo que no llega a ser tan grave, porque también le suprime la comida-, y le fulmina el transporte, conviéndole cualquier trayecto en una hazaña himaláyica. Y usted, medio atontado aún, descubre que los pocos taxis que han sobrevivido, enloquecieron por el efecto de las radiaciones, y no paran nuncan, como si hubieran descubierto el movimiento continuo. Y luego nota con tristeza que el intenso calor ha destrozado las peliculas interesantes y sólo sobreviven los bodrios blindados de cine stalinista. Que no hay camisa, ni pantalones, ni medicinas, ni zapatos, ni desodorante, ni sostenes. Que no hay agua. Que la corriente alterna ha tomado en serio su apellido y se va y viene cuando le da la gana. Que la vida cotidiana del siglo XX, esa de apretar un botón y hágase la luz, o de aflojar una llave y gágase la ducha, o de darle vuelta a un disco y hablar con la remota tía, se ha esfumado. Porque lo que se escapa al galope, ligera, es su época, y la titánica lucha del cubano, como si fueran los mambises contra H. G. Wells, es por evitar que los devuelvan al siglo XIX, al burro, a la vela y a la tracción muscular. Y es una lucha difícil, porque transcurre bajo las cornisas asesinas de una Habana que se derrumba, y con un pie en el juzgado de guardia, mientras se intenta ilegalmente, adquirir una libra de picadillo para apuntalar el esqueleto, o una pócima casera que amanse la inclemente ferocidad del sobaco tropical.



Sigue por otros derroteros, pero la esencia es esa.

Agazapese en la trichera, buen hombre, que el sargento arensivia, digooooo, bertok, dara la orden.


----------



## Cruzado (30 May 2012)

Menuda masacre.

Fijo que mucha gente ha quedado atrapada en los 8000 etc porque todos los fondos y revistas mayoristas decian que era "Un momento unico" para invertir en empresas españolas muy inflavaloradas.

Preferentes 2.0 (aqui sabiendo a que te arriesgabas), solo se podran consolar un poquitin los que tengan algo que de dividendo, porque el resto....


----------



## tarrito (30 May 2012)

El Estado pagará el rescate de Bankia en efectivo con emisiones del Tesoro - elEconomista.es


----------



## burbubolsa (30 May 2012)

Yo no entraría largo a por títulos hasta que se oficialice el rescate, y eso será después de la salida de MAFO, 10 de junio. Probablemente, la trotona lo anuncie un viernes.


----------



## spheratu (30 May 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> El Estado pagará el rescate de Bankia en efectivo con emisiones del Tesoro - elEconomista.es



Ein? y el deficit? :ouch:


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 May 2012)

Cruzado dijo:


> Menuda masacre.
> 
> Fijo que mucha gente ha quedado atrapada en los 8000 etc porque todos los fondos y revistas mayoristas decian que era "Un momento unico" para invertir en empresas españolas muy inflavaloradas.
> 
> Preferentes 2.0 (aqui sabiendo a que te arriesgabas), solo se podran consolar un poquitin los que tengan algo que de dividendo, porque el resto....



Bueno,ya se recuperaran,con paciencia a la larga siempre se gana


----------



## burbubolsa (30 May 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> El Estado pagará el rescate de Bankia en efectivo con emisiones del Tesoro - elEconomista.es



Una razón más para no comprar deuda pública.


----------



## tarrito (30 May 2012)

spheratu dijo:


> Ein? y el deficit? :ouch:



según ellos no computará ... yo es que de coñomía imaginaría no sé tanto como ellos, sabusté :ouch:


----------



## ghkghk (30 May 2012)

spheratu dijo:


> Ein? y el deficit? :ouch:




Nos dan dos años más... a cambio de nuevos ajuste.

Van a ARRASAR con el ciudadano para mantener el sistema, usted no se preocupe.


----------



## TenienteDan (30 May 2012)

La prima de riesgo española ::::::


----------



## mutiko (30 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> En algunos valores se empieza a ver que entra bastante dinero. Nada definitivo de momento pero es algo a tener en cuenta.



Hummm, se parado en 6114... Hace unas semanas dije que el fibo 61,8% de la subida desde un hipotetico 0, que nunca hubo, hasta el 16000, que por la cuenta de la vieja, sino me equivoco saldria de multiplicar 16000 por 0,382, pasa por 6112... A ver si los leones se han puesto ese punto como el de la vuelta...


----------



## Pepitoria (30 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Una razón más para no comprar deuda pública.



hey, que los hispabonos arracan el viernes..


----------



## Janus (30 May 2012)

Masacre a primera hora .... uhmmmmmmmmm, lo mismo están haciendo una parrillada y la ponen en la mesa en la tarde cerrando por encima de 6400. Especulaciones nada más.


----------



## Sipanha (30 May 2012)

FuUuUuUUuuu... La de guano que está ca*y*endo en las trincheras! He tenido que ponerle limpiaparabrisas al casco pa no perder al Sargento de vista. ::

Hoy no hay tortilla muyayos, que sansusiao.


----------



## burbubolsa (30 May 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> hey, que los hispabonos arracan el viernes..



Y al siguiente viernes, quita al 90%. Que no cuenten conmigo. Los bonos los avala el Estado, y si está quebrado, son papel mojado. Es como la deuda autonómica; no tardarán en aparecer quitas sobre eso.


----------



## burbubolsa (30 May 2012)

USDCZK indica bajada tremenda a la vista.


----------



## mutiko (30 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Masacre a primera hora .... uhmmmmmmmmm, lo mismo están haciendo una parrillada y la ponen en la mesa en la tarde cerrando por encima de 6400. Especulaciones nada más.



Veremos lo que hace en cuanto cierre el hueco.


----------



## R3v3nANT (30 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Y al siguiente viernes, quita al 90%. Que no cuenten conmigo. Los bonos los avala el Estado, y si está quebrado, son papel mojado. Es como la deuda autonómica; no tardarán en aparecer quitas sobre eso.



La Generalitat catalana ya ha dicho que no tienen capacidad para el pago de los bonos que vencen en noviembre. Es por esto que Edward Hugh dijo que la intervención de la CCAA será en ese mes.
Mi pregunta es, ¿manejan alguna información y saben que los pardillos no irán al rollover? La emisión que hicieron en abril se colocó entera, o eso pregonan. ¿O la situación financiera es tan grave que no podrán hacer frente al pago de los intereses? Teniendo en cuenta que las nóminas de marzo y abril a los funcionarios catalanes las han pagado gracias a transferencias de última hora del Estado es la posibilidad más plausible.

Después de sellos, rumasas, gescarteras, preferentes y ahora Bankia.... como me cruce con algún gili..... llorando porque ha perdido el dinero que tenía metido en bonos patrióticos le doy dos ostias


----------



## Seren (30 May 2012)

Viendo esos movimientos de Bankia de +- 10% dan ganas de hacer alguna escaramuza rapida, pero me morderé la lengua, es una ruleta rusa.


----------



## Pepitoria (30 May 2012)

Seren dijo:


> Viendo esos movimientos de Bankia de +- 10% dan ganas de hacer alguna escaramuza rapida, pero me morderé la lengua, es una ruleta rusa.



En subasta ahora mismo..


----------



## burbubolsa (30 May 2012)

Seren dijo:


> Viendo esos movimientos de Bankia de +- 10% dan ganas de hacer alguna escaramuza rapida, pero me morderé la lengua, es una ruleta rusa.



Eso es lo que yo llamo segar contratos. O se tiene un buen análisis del volumen de entrada (level 2), o mejor ni pensar en entrar, porque tu orden es visible y van a ir a fusilar stops o a reventar margen.


----------



## R3v3nANT (30 May 2012)

¿En algún broker tenéis cortos para banca mediana? En Interdin están como No disponibles.


----------



## bertok (30 May 2012)

Señores, estamos capitulando. Queda por ver la profundidad.

No os precipitéis, no vais a encontrar el suelo exacto.

Suerte para aquellos que no podais controlar las emociones


----------



## Janus (30 May 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> ¿En algún broker tenéis cortos para banca mediana? En Interdin están como No disponibles.



En IG Markets ha disponibilidad de cortos para Bankinter.


----------



## burbujas (30 May 2012)

el bce no se ha tragado lo de bankia al parecer. hdp nos han dado la puntilla.


----------



## nombre (30 May 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> hey, que los hispabonos arracan el viernes..





Ando algo despistado. Alguien me explica la diferencia entre un hispabono y un bono del estado español? ienso:


Nos toman el pelo directamente?


----------



## Sipanha (30 May 2012)

El Bund, oh my gosh!


----------



## Pepitoria (30 May 2012)

nombre dijo:


> Ando algo despistado. Alguien me explica la diferencia entre un hispabono y un bono del estado español? ienso:
> 
> 
> Nos toman el pelo directamente?



El hispabono es la marca blanca.


p.d. sí, quieren tomarnos el pelo...


----------



## burbujas (30 May 2012)

nombre dijo:


> Ando algo despistado. Alguien me explica la diferencia entre un hispabono y un bono del estado español? ienso:
> 
> 
> Nos toman el pelo directamente?




ninguna. no los va a comprar nadie.


quien va a comprar hispabonos? sólo se me ocurre la abuelita que va a su sucursal y se lo colocan.. pero es que con la imagen de bankia hasta las abuelas tienen miedo de su director de oficina que les quiere tanto.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (30 May 2012)

[Santander logra unas plusvalías de 615 millones con la venta de su filial colombiana - elEconomista.es


----------



## Janus (30 May 2012)

Los alemanes encantados de la vida:
-Exportaciones record.
-Ganando dinero vía intereses de los rescates.
-Con la inflación controlada.
-Ahondando la brecha entre ellos y el resto.
-Adquiriendo ventaja competitiva porque el dolar se está debilitando.
-Financiándose a coste prácticamente cero en el corto plazo y a coste del 1,5% anual a 10 años vista. En ambos casos con tasas reales negativas descontando la inflación.

En esta situación, ¿quién va a renunciar a tales beneficios, máxime para ayudar a seres que consideran de segunda división?.

Está claro que con los alemanes no se puede estar. O se salen ellos o nos salimos nosotros .... pero no se puede estar al mismo tiempo al pollo y a las patatas.


----------



## R3v3nANT (30 May 2012)

Prima 531 y subiendo.

Estoy leyendo Guía zombie de supervivencia :rolleye:


::


----------



## Janus (30 May 2012)

Cuidado con los usanos que llevan unos días llegando cerca de los 1340 y lo devuelven para abajo. La vela diaria que ahora está pintada es de vuelta. Vamos a ver cómo acaba la sesión de cotización "abierta" pero ojo si finaliza sobre 1225 o menos porque estará pintándose una vela bajista.

Si esto sucede y el SP se va a 1320 por ejemplo, el IBEX lo mandan por debajo de 6000 salvo perroflautada de turno.


----------



## burbubolsa (30 May 2012)

DAX tiene pinta de querer irse para el S2 en 6288.


----------



## Janus (30 May 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Prima 531 y subiendo.



Ojalá llegue a 800 y reviente esto de una vez. Solo así se acelerará el camino al suelo y el megarrebotón que algún día llegará.
Mientras tanto, salidas nocturnas de caza pero muy peligrosas. A mí me acaban de cazar en el primer scalping del día.


----------



## burbublase (30 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Los alemanes encantados de la vida:
> -Exportaciones record.
> -Ganando dinero vía intereses de los rescates.
> -Con la inflación controlada.
> ...



Ya se renuncio, por parte de los paises mediterraneos.

Recuerda Vd., (tres, cuatro anos no es una eternidad) la locomotora alemana no tira y la francesa tampoco, los paises mediterraneos tienen que "quemar" su propia economia con tipos de interes bajos y dejar subir su inflacion, al final sera por el bien de todos ... con el beneplacito del BCE.

Ahora Alemania y Francia estan quemando tambien sus barcos, no tardara en subir algo la inflacion, el euro barato y los ingenieros espanoles, griegos, etc ayudan. Si su teoria fuera correcta alemania habria salido del euro cuando los problemas de grecia se agravaron.

Ahora toca el momento en que empresas alemanas compren algunas espanolas, como hace un par de anos ACS o NH (entre otras) se iban de compras por el DAX o SDAX.

... sigo sin poder darle un thanks por que no se como hacerlo (sorries):´´(

Pd: A ver si a la cuarta vez cojo al server entre cafe y puro y me coje el post.

Pd2: Creo que estamos viendo el techo del futuro rebote del ibex. Recogere mi owned en 2 o 3 meses si no es asi. Eso si, el suelo solo lo saben los ejpertos.

pd3: encontre el p.... boton


----------



## ghkghk (30 May 2012)

Dear Thor,

My name is ghkghk, from Valencia (Spain). I was planning to buy Yara stocks, but I wouldn’t like to do it through the spanish bank system due to the uncertainty that sorrounds the situation of most of them. I have seen that many international companies, such as Procter & Gamble or Coca Cola to name a few if been consulting, have a direct purchase option with the company. Does Yara offer the same possibility? 

Thank you very much for your time and kind regards.


----------



## The Hellion (30 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Señores, estamos capitulando. Queda por ver la profundidad.
> 
> No os precipitéis, no vais a encontrar el suelo exacto.
> 
> Suerte para aquellos que no podais controlar las emociones



Lo que cada vez me da más miedo es que no haya suelo, que entremos en caída constante. Empiezo a valorar la posibilidad de empezar a fijarme en el dax para el largo plazo. 

Me preocupa que estamos viendo la situación desde dentro, aplicando nuestros planteamientos para deducir la evolución que a tener todo esto (y por lo ttanto, esperando que esto se comporte de una manera tradicional) en vez de verlo desde fuera, objetivamente, trazando un paralelismo con casos comparables, que no los hay, pero que, en términos bolsísticos, nos llevarían a fijarnos más en Grecia y Portugal que en Alemania o Francia. 

¿Qué español normal se va a arrimar a la bolsa española hoy por hoy? ¿Y qué extranjero va a hacerlo? Para los guays somos tan pestuncios como los griegos. 

Objetivamente mirado desde el exterior, nuestra situación se parece más a la de los caídos justo antes de caer, que a la de los que aguantan el tirón aunque sea de milagro. De una u otra manera, los italianos se han librado, por ahora, y somos nosotros los que somos carne de cañón (o de león).


----------



## ghkghk (30 May 2012)

Quien no invierta en una empresa donde un tío que se llama Thor lleva la relación con los inversores, es que ha perdido la cabeza...

*Thor Giæver, Investor Relations*


----------



## bertok (30 May 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Lo que cada vez me da más miedo es que no haya suelo, que entremos en caída constante. Empiezo a valorar la posibilidad de empezar a fijarme en el dax para el largo plazo.
> 
> Me preocupa que estamos viendo la situación desde dentro, aplicando nuestros planteamientos para deducir la evolución que a tener todo esto (y por lo ttanto, esperando que esto se comporte de una manera tradicional) en vez de verlo desde fuera, objetivamente, trazando un paralelismo con casos comparables, que no los hay, pero que, en términos bolsísticos, nos llevarían a fijarnos más en Grecia y Portugal que en Alemania o Francia.
> 
> ...



Toda la info está en el gráfico, el resto es ruido de los mass-mierda.

Para los larguistas de verdad, el haber tenido paciencia es un ÉXITO. Falta redondear la jugada entrando cuando corresponda (*será el gráfico el que nos diga cuando entrar y no la esperanza de pillar la vela del mínimo*).


----------



## The Hellion (30 May 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Dear Thor,
> 
> My name is ghkghk, from Valencia (Spain). I was planning to buy Yara stocks, but I wouldn’t like to do it through the spanish bank system due to the uncertainty that sorrounds the situation of most of them. I have seen that many international companies, such as Procter & Gamble or Coca Cola to name a few* if *been consulting, have a direct purchase option with the company. Does Yara offer the same possibility?
> 
> Thank you very much for your time and kind regards.



I've

Me dan ustedes envidia (los españoles que cometen faltas _fonéticas_ escribiendo en inglés). Tendría que verme hablando inglés. Puro Botin style. 

Mierda caralibro de los ****. Calopez, quita esa basura, que te está jodiendo el foro.


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Los alemanes encantados de la vida:
> -Exportaciones record.
> -Ganando dinero vía intereses de los rescates.
> -Con la inflación controlada.
> ...



Unas preguntillas que me surgen

Lo de las exportaciones record...quiere decir fuera de la zona euro imagino,porque el resto de puntos son incompatibles entonces.

El dolar se esta debilitando? Entonces por que tiene exportaciones record? ::

Financiandose a coste 0...eso tambien lo podria hacer sin el sistema del euro,aparte de que si nosotros tenemos escasa financiacion ahora no me quiero imaginar subiendo los tipos.


PD: Alemania nos quiere ahora mismo en el euro para sacarnos dinero via intereses? para poder deslocalizar en un futuro al ladito de casa? no nos quieren directamente? ::

Porque lo que parece claro es que como mercado no tenemos mucho interes ya


----------



## ghkghk (30 May 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> I've
> 
> Me dan ustedes envidia (los españoles que cometen faltas _fonéticas_ escribiendo en inglés). Tendría que verme hablando inglés. Puro Botin style.
> 
> Mierda caralibro de los ****. Calopez, quita esa basura, que te está jodiendo el foro.





Ni fonética ni nada, es una falta del carajo ::

Con lo que era yo hablando inglés :vomito:

Algún día les contaré mi experiencia presentando shows de cocina y baile español en EEUU, delante de miles de personas...


----------



## Caballero_Sindinero (30 May 2012)

Calopez querido lider para cuando un subforo para practicar aleman? Hay que irse preparando . quien quiere aprender ingles??

Ja Wohlt!!Atchung


----------



## mutiko (30 May 2012)

Caballero_Sindinero dijo:


> Calopez querido lider para cuando un subforo para practicar aleman? Hay que irse preparando . quien quiere aprender ingles??
> 
> Ja Wohlt!!*Atchung*



Amigo, ¿Se ha resfriado?


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 May 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Lo que cada vez me da más miedo es que no haya suelo, que entremos en caída constante. Empiezo a valorar la posibilidad de empezar a fijarme en el dax para el largo plazo.



Yo empezaba a tener la misma sensacion...o se le mete combustible a saco a esto en forma de inflacion o lo del REBOTE empiezo a no verlo tan claro...


----------



## raluma (30 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Toda la info está en el gráfico, el resto es ruido de los mass-mierda.
> 
> Para los larguistas de verdad, el haber tenido paciencia es un ÉXITO. Falta redondear la jugada entrando cuando corresponda (*será el gráfico el que nos diga cuando entrar y no la esperanza de pillar la vela del mínimo*).



Estoy de acuerdo contigo, pero estudiando los gráficos (a largo plazo), el rebote, está ya ahí en los 6000-5900. Ese rebote (sólo rebote, la tendencia es muy clara) debería llevarnos a los 6500-6800, mantenernos por esa zona y finalmente, llevarnos al que humildemente creo es el objetivo mínimo de este mercado bajista, primero los 4000 y luego los 3000-2800 (repito que es lo mínimo que espero, un mercado en pánico es capaza de cualquier cosa).
También es verdad que si ahora perdemos los primeros soportes sañalados, la caída será brutal y vertical hasta los 4000 (previa parada en el entorno de 5300).

En fin, Bertok, tu también lo ves así, habemus rebote o esto va de un tirón.


----------



## mutiko (30 May 2012)

Pensando en comprar empresas europeas... ¿como va lo de la doble imposicion con paises de la zona euro? ¿Es como cuando compras algo en europa, que pagas el iva en el pais de origen y no se paga nada en españa?


----------



## burbubolsa (30 May 2012)

Los minors del forex tirando abajo.


----------



## burbubolsa (30 May 2012)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Yo empezaba a tener la misma sensacion...o se le mete combustible a saco a esto en forma de inflacion o lo del REBOTE empiezo a no verlo tan claro...



El rebote no se producirá por arte de magia, sino por compras de activos de los rescatadores a los rescatados. La palabra clave es OPA, y cuanto más hostil, mejor.


----------



## cocinerobasura (30 May 2012)

nombre dijo:


> Ando algo despistado. Alguien me explica la diferencia entre un hispabono y un bono del estado español? ienso:
> 
> 
> Nos toman el pelo directamente?



que el hispabono viene con tapita.


----------



## ghkghk (30 May 2012)

mutiko dijo:


> Pensando en comprar empresas europeas... ¿como va lo de la doble imposicion con paises de la zona euro? ¿Es como cuando compras algo en europa, que pagas el iva en el pais de origen y no se paga nada en españa?




Te retienen en ambos, pero luego se recupera uno de los porcentajes por los tratados de doble imposición.

Lo que no sé, y mira que he leido pero cada uno opina una cosa distinta, es si los primeros 1.500 euros en dividendos están igualmente exentos una vez los conservas un año (y no 2 meses como las empresas españolas). He oido de todo, y me inclino por el No.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (30 May 2012)

Bueno me han convencido bajo el sl a 3000 puntos donde todo empezo.

Y queremos que el honorable nos cuente sus trapicheos del baile en ingles.

Y que MV se reencarne, no se si sabran que ayer murio en el restaurante chino de un primo mio, lo sirvieron como ternera en salsa agridulce. Su cola se utilizo para hacer muñequitos de peluche del todo a un euro. DEP.


----------



## R3v3nANT (30 May 2012)

Su mamá le hizo un margin call sobre su paper trading y le ha cerrado la cuenta y prohibido mirar el teletexto


----------



## Desencantado (30 May 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Quien no invierta en una empresa donde un tío que se llama Thor lleva la relación con los inversores, es que ha perdido la cabeza...
> 
> *Thor Giæver, Investor Relations*



Hombre... Velas japonesas en ese valor no, pero la figura del martillo garantizada!


----------



## aitor33 (30 May 2012)

La prima rompiendo máximo tras máximo 537

edito 540


----------



## sarkweber (30 May 2012)

bertok ibertrola ya a 3,0780 :::: los 2.80 a la vuelta de la esquina :Aplauso:


----------



## Lem (30 May 2012)

keep calm and carry on


----------



## bertok (30 May 2012)

raluma dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo contigo, pero estudiando los gráficos (a largo plazo), el rebote, está ya ahí en los 6000-5900. Ese rebote (sólo rebote, la tendencia es muy clara) debería llevarnos a los 6500-6800, mantenernos por esa zona y finalmente, llevarnos al que humildemente creo es el objetivo mínimo de este mercado bajista, primero los 4000 y luego los 3000-2800 (repito que es lo mínimo que espero, un mercado en pánico es capaza de cualquier cosa).
> También es verdad que si ahora perdemos los primeros soportes sañalados, la caída será brutal y vertical hasta los 4000 (previa parada en el entorno de 5300).
> 
> En fin, Bertok, tu también lo ves así, habemus rebote o esto va de un tirón.



No lo veo más abajo de 5600 - 5400 sin realizar un rebote. No lo vamos a pillar en mínimos, es imposible.

La estrategia es entrar con diversos cargadores.

Y sí, estamos cerca. En Junio se tomará una solución europea SEGURO.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 May 2012)

Por cierto, ¿no se está cumpliendo el calendario Mulderiano.....?


----------



## WinstonSmith (30 May 2012)

Voy pillando sitio para ver la pérdida de los 6000.


----------



## raluma (30 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> No lo veo más abajo de 5600 - 5400 sin realizar un rebote. No lo vamos a pillar en mínimos, es imposible.
> 
> La estrategia es entrar con diversos cargadores.
> 
> Y sí, estamos cerca. En Junio se tomará una solución europea SEGURO.



1.- El objetivo de los 5600-5400, supongo que te refieres a ellos a corto plazo, no más a medio y largo.
2.- Creo que en el mercado ya hay ciertos valores que están dando buenas señales, parecen "cansados de bajar".
3.- El que se tome una decisión en Junio (opinión que apoyo), así como que los mass mierda estén todo el día dale que te pego, creo que son precisamente otros dos grandes señales de que el rebote es ya (también que hay mucho ambiente en el foro), luego, ya se tomen las medidas en Junio y todo sean nuevamente parabienes en los mass mierda, será el momento de volver a salirse (o venderse si no está prohibido).
4.- Por último, y porque creo que luego vendrá la bajada de verdad, pues (y no se que opinais), los gráficos, no muestran nada bueno, ni en Europa (DAX, CAC, FTSE, SSMI) ni los de USA (la gran bomba por estallar). Mi opinión, ahí si veremos los mínimos (si dejan que el mercado opere).

P.D.: escribo poco pero leo mucho, esta mañana se me ha dado por lo primero. Gracias a todos por este hilo siempre entretenido.


----------



## ponzi (30 May 2012)

Una de las pocas que sube en el eurostoxx....DANONE


----------



## Clander (30 May 2012)

Ahora el BCE dice que nadie del gobierno este de inutiles que tenemos les ha consultado lo de Bankia, desmintiendo lo dicho hoy por Guindos.

Me llama la atención también que este desmentido lo hacen en ¿¿¿"Twitter"???.



> MADRID (MarketWatch) -- The European Central Bank said it has not been consulted over Spain's plans to recapitalize ailing lender Bankia SA ES:BKIA -2.99% . In a brief statement released over Twitter, the central bank said: "Contrary to media reports published today, the European Central Bank (ECB) has not been consulted and has not expressed a position on plans by the Spanish authorities to recapitalise a major Spanish bank. Spanish Finance Minister Luis de Guindos also denied reports that surfaced in the Financial Times a day earlier that said ECB has not blocked the Bankia plans, according to media reports. De Guindos reportedly said in a congressional session that the markets should listen to the Spanish government more than the Financial Times, where the report surfaced the prior day that the ECB had rejected the plan. The yield on Spain's 10-year government bond ES:10YR_ESP +3.12% rose 22.8 basis points to 6.692% on Wednesday, at one point taking out the November 25, 2011 high of just around 6.8%.


----------



## Janus (30 May 2012)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Unas preguntillas que me surgen
> 
> Lo de las exportaciones record...quiere decir fuera de la zona euro imagino,porque el resto de puntos son incompatibles entonces.
> 
> ...



Están superando el billon en exportaciones por primera vez en la historia. Y también siguen exportando dentro porque los españoles somos como somos. Un ejemplo, hace poco salió una promoción de moda en H&M y en un día se agotó. También salió al mismo tiempo en Finlandia y un mes después aún estaba vigente y a mitad de precio.

El euro se está debilitando. Me refiero al euro y no al dolar.

La financiación a precio "regalado" la están obteniendo ahora y no antes cuando tenían el marco.

Sí nos están sableando a intereses y lo que queda. El siguiente paso será que comiencen a quedarse con empresas como prenda.

Es de cajón, o pensamos que lo hacen por amor al arte?.


----------



## Durmiente (30 May 2012)

aitor33 dijo:


> La prima rompiendo máximo tras máximo 537
> 
> edito 540



Esto nos pone a los pies de los caballos.


----------



## Jarlaxe (30 May 2012)

España sera el primero en salir del EURO??????? :8::::8:::

Portada principal de Marketwacth.com



6 reasons Spain will leave the euro first - Matthew Lynn's London Eye - MarketWatch


----------



## Pepitoria (30 May 2012)

Cuchillada mortal en los 6100


----------



## bertok (30 May 2012)

raluma dijo:


> 1.- El objetivo de los 5600-5400, supongo que te refieres a ellos a corto plazo, no más a medio y largo.
> 2.- Creo que en el mercado ya hay ciertos valores que están dando buenas señales, parecen "cansados de bajar".
> 3.- El que se tome una decisión en Junio (opinión que apoyo), así como que los mass mierda estén todo el día dale que te pego, creo que son precisamente otros dos grandes señales de que el rebote es ya (también que hay mucho ambiente en el foro), luego, ya se tomen las medidas en Junio y todo sean nuevamente parabienes en los mass mierda, será el momento de volver a salirse (o venderse si no está prohibido).
> 4.- Por último, y porque creo que luego vendrá la bajada de verdad, pues (y no se que opinais), los gráficos, no muestran nada bueno, ni en Europa (DAX, CAC, FTSE, SSMI) ni los de USA (la gran bomba por estallar). Mi opinión, ahí si veremos los mínimos (si dejan que el mercado opere).
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo en los 4 puntos. :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## WinstonSmith (30 May 2012)

Calopez, trata de arrancar el servidor, o nos quedamos sin ver el madmax en directo.


----------



## Durmiente (30 May 2012)

Joder, a alguien se le ha quedado atascado el dedo en la tecla de "vender".


----------



## Dula (30 May 2012)

Ya hemos perdido los 6.100.


----------



## Durmiente (30 May 2012)

Esto está en "caída libre"


----------



## muertoviviente (30 May 2012)

hoy es el dia del panico , gap a la baja mas velon rojo en diario = largos antes del cierre .

no olviden que TEF se va a por los minimos 8,73 y que la subsecre del tesoro gringo esta dando vueltas por uropa para coordinar las compras de deuda , lo mismito sucedio cuando zetaperro estuvo acorralao


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (30 May 2012)

Os lo pongo por aqui tambien, rapido miradlo antes de que lo cambien!

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...tranjera-ya-llama-a-de-guindos-de-guanos.html


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (30 May 2012)

¿que ha pasado?


----------



## Caballero_Sindinero (30 May 2012)

Elecciones anticipadas la proxima semana?


----------



## Dula (30 May 2012)

Subidónnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## muertoviviente (30 May 2012)

lol ::


----------



## Perchas (30 May 2012)

Es una de las opininones que a mi entender es de las mas luciidas propugnadas hasta ahora y que casi nadie tiene en cuenta.

aqui un de trducGoogle:



> LONDRES (Reuters) - La crisis de la deuda del euro, como cualquier otro evento geoeconómica realmente espectacular, está generando un vocabulario especial.
> 
> Ya hemos tenido Merkozy, ahora relegados a las notas al pie, y poco a poco acostumbrarse a la Merlande clunkier o Merkellande, como curiosamente coincide el emparejamiento de la canciller alemana Angela Merkel y el presidente francés, Francois Hollande, ha sido llamado. El Grexit, abreviatura de Grecia, finalmente renunciar a la moneda única, ha tenido una tendencia de las últimas semanas. Y viene a continuación: el Spexit.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pepitoria (30 May 2012)

Tocamela, Roque!!!

Se duplican los inversores españoles que lamentan no haber contado con asesoramiento - elEconomista.es


----------



## peseteuro (30 May 2012)

velote verde que le acaban de meter al SAN en unos segundos !


----------



## Mr. Brightside (30 May 2012)

Yo estoy dispuesto a perder todo mi dinero en bolsa por la muerte de la mitad de la casta y el reseteo de este país quebrado.


----------



## vyk (30 May 2012)

Ontiá!!!

¿¿¿Pero qué pasa ahora???


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (30 May 2012)

Megavelones verdes.¿Que ocurre?


----------



## Dula (30 May 2012)

¿Qué ha pasado para este subidón?


----------



## Gian Gastone (30 May 2012)

:vomito::vomito::vomito:Hinversorejs, que tal os funciona el STOP LOSS:XX:


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Están superando el billon en exportaciones por primera vez en la historia. Y también siguen exportando dentro porque los españoles somos como somos. Un ejemplo, hace poco salió una promoción de moda en H&M y en un día se agotó. También salió al mismo tiempo en Finlandia y un mes después aún estaba vigente y a mitad de precio.
> 
> El euro se está debilitando. Me refiero al euro y no al dolar.
> 
> ...




Yo la conclusion que extraigo,no se si excesivamente paranoica,es que Alemania tiene la ilusion de crear el imperio que no pudo conseguir por las armas hace un tiempo...no se si con un plan trazado de antemano y a años vista o simplemente porque las cosas van evolucionando asi.

Mmm...dejemos de divagaciones...JOOOOODER,que ha pasado? Peponazo :O


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (30 May 2012)

El kalandras presenta su informe...creo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 May 2012)

jajaja menudo manguerazo!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Brightside (30 May 2012)

Sólo puedo decir ::


----------



## Mr. Brightside (30 May 2012)

España va bien.


----------



## peseteuro (30 May 2012)

Short Squeeze o brote verde ??


----------



## jcfdez (30 May 2012)

Qué está pasando??? DAX 100 puntos arriba¿??


----------



## burbubolsa (30 May 2012)

Pedazo spike. ¿Eran galgos o podencos?


----------



## muertoviviente (30 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> hoy es el dia del panico , gap a la baja mas velon rojo en diario = largos antes del cierre .
> 
> no olviden que TEF se va a por los minimos 8,73 y que la subsecre del tesoro gringo esta dando vueltas por uropa para coordinar las compras de deuda , lo mismito sucedio cuando zetaperro estuvo acorralao



a sido escribirlo y peponazo


----------



## Change (30 May 2012)

No entiendo que esta pasando esta mañana con CACABANK, se mantiene en verde, lo estan cuidando para manterlo o estan comprando a destajo para que no se vaya al garete de golpe :8:.

Los que teneis mas informacion podeis decirme que esta pasando.

Salutochos :: para todos/as.


----------



## Pepitoria (30 May 2012)




----------



## Sr. Breve (30 May 2012)

muhuhahahaha

burbubolsa!!!!


----------



## Adriangtir (30 May 2012)

JAJAJAJAJA (lease con voz de loco)

Mis tef me van a hacer rico!! y el indice comprado en 6098 más aún


----------



## DrOtis (30 May 2012)

Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets


13:03:59 h.	
¿Qué pasa?	


Europa al rescate. Ahora se lo contamos todo, un momento


----------



## Mr. Brightside (30 May 2012)

Debe ser que Ghkghk ha inyectado dinero a lo bestia.


----------



## Caballero_Sindinero (30 May 2012)

España unida jamas sera vencida

soy yo dándole al SPAM BUY


----------



## vyk (30 May 2012)




----------



## Dula (30 May 2012)

jajajjajaja todavía terminamos en verde.


----------



## AssGaper (30 May 2012)

HOLA QUE TAL? que ha pasado?


----------



## Sr. Breve (30 May 2012)

bueno señores, calmémonos

¿alguien puede ver si ha sido algún banco central?


----------



## LÁNGARO (30 May 2012)

que ha pasado con SAN 1.500.000 en un minuto???es normal???
13:05 4,35 33.345.645,00 
13:04 4,34 32.934.616,00 
13:03 4,33 32.342.830,00 
13:02 4,32 31.926.367,00 
13:01 4,31 31.517.276,00 
13:00 4,25 30.063.713,00


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (30 May 2012)

No..ya está..ya se pasó. Ya volvemos a caer...uff que susto.


----------



## ponzi (30 May 2012)

Algun jurista en la sala??? Como se pueden pedir respobsabilidades a zoido por echar a ebro y dejar a sacyr ,bankia y popular.

http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/snapshot/snapshot.asp?ticker=EBRO:SM


Sigo pensando lo mismo repsol y gas natural estan muy baratas.La 2 tiene un plan de negocio mas viable a cp. Con la que se puede avecinar habria que buscar empresas con balances solidos y con una consolidada imagen de marca. A mi la que mas me gusta es Danone pero tampoco estan nada mal adidas, henkel o sap , todos son lideres en lo que hacen,tienen balances muy solidos y margenes brutos de lider aunque en el caso de adidas es un poco mas discutible estando nike de por medio, aun asi una depreciacion del euro les puede venir de lujo a todas ellas.


----------



## jcfdez (30 May 2012)

Ahora dicen que si se puede estudiar lo de Bankia. (Europa dice).


----------



## LCIRPM (30 May 2012)

Los nervios del pánico


----------



## AssGaper (30 May 2012)

menuda barrida de cortos jajajja me cago en su puta madre


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 May 2012)

si en esta bajada aguanta el i6130 no sería mala señal....


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (30 May 2012)

Carpatos:

¿Qué pasa?
Ójo porque la Comisión Europea acaba de decir lo que el gobierno español quería oir: La recapitalización directa de los bancos por parte del fondo de rescate podría estudiarse. Zona euro debe ir hacia unión bancaria. Emisión de deuda conjunta sería útil para disciplina fiscal y solidaridad en la zona euro.


----------



## Dula (30 May 2012)

Bruselas abre la puerta a que el fondo de rescate recapitalice directamente la banca

Bruselas abre la puerta a que el fondo de rescate recapitalice directamente la banca - elEconomista.es


----------



## vyk (30 May 2012)

Bruselas abre la puerta a que el fondo de rescate recapitalice directamente la banca - elEconomista.es


----------



## Pepitoria (30 May 2012)

Esto sube...


----------



## burbubolsa (30 May 2012)

Menuda hoguera de las vanidades es esto. Yasacabaolacrisis, yastatoarreglao.


----------



## Tio Masclet (30 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> a sido escribirlo y peponazo



Estos indocumentados preguntando la causa del velón verde, sin darse qcuenta que su sóla aparición ha insuflado optimismo a todos los jinversores del mundo mundial.


----------



## kaxkamel (30 May 2012)

qué pasa con la señora matilde?


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 May 2012)

BBVA y San...de estar casi un -3% pasan a verde ipso facto...el termino ese de blue chip ya no se lleva por el mundo,no? ::


----------



## Durmiente (30 May 2012)

A pesar del manguerazo, la cosa sigue estando MUY bajista.

Santander ya está otra vez para ponerse rojo al igual BBVA y TEF no se ha puesto en verde. Inditex está rojo todo el rato.... La cosa no ha cambiado mucho (por ahora)


----------



## ponzi (30 May 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Esto sube...



En algun momento Zoido se dara cuenta que no puede seguir haciendo caso a la casta (a no ser que quiera que le open y con ello quedarse sin trabajo). Espero que la cordura empresarial le llegue mas pronto que tarde....Y ojo tenemos margen de rotacion, solo hay que ver las balas que hay en la recamara : caf, ebro, viscofan, prosegur, pescanova o incluso la maltrecha nh.


----------



## AssGaper (30 May 2012)

"Financial Times afirmaba anoche que el Banco Central Europeo (BCE) había rechazado el plan de recapitalización que el Gobierno español habría diseñado para Bankia. Sin embargo, en un comunicado, el organismo acaba de afirmar que “en contra de las noticias publicadas hoy, el BCE no ha sido consultado ni ha expresado ninguna posición sobre los planes de las autoridades españolas para recapitalizar un gran banco del país (…). El BCE está preparado para ofrecer sus recomendación en el desarrollo de los planes".

Pero esto es increible, esto es basura informativa y debería estar PENADO.

Entre ellos se lamen las pollas. Seguro que el FT tendria inversiones a cortos, lanzan la bomba "informativa" y crean mercado con ello sacando tacada, para, al dia siguiente, sabiendo la negativa del BCE, recomprar.


----------



## burbubolsa (30 May 2012)

Es la señal! Rápidokesacaban!


----------



## Change (30 May 2012)

Change dijo:


> No entiendo que esta pasando esta mañana con CACABANK, se mantiene en verde, lo estan cuidando para manterlo o estan comprando a destajo para que no se vaya al garete de golpe :8:.
> 
> Los que teneis mas informacion podeis decirme que esta pasando.
> 
> Salutochos :: para todos/as.



ALGUIEN puede echarme un cable con lo de CACABANKKKKKKKKKKKKKK :fiufiu:


----------



## Ajetreo (30 May 2012)

Bertok.... salimos de la trinchera..... aunque solo sea para ver si hace buen tiempo fuera


----------



## juanfer (30 May 2012)

Dula dijo:


> Bruselas abre la puerta a que el fondo de rescate recapitalice directamente la banca
> 
> Bruselas abre la puerta a que el fondo de rescate recapitalice directamente la banca - elEconomista.es



Los bancos van a subir de golpe. ¿Es interesante un corto a san o bbva?


----------



## ghkghk (30 May 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> En algun momento Zoido se dara cuenta que no puede seguir haciendo caso a la casta (a no ser que quiera que le open y con ello quedarse sin trabajo). Espero que la cordura empresarial le llegue mas pronto que tarde....Y ojo tenemos margen de rotacion, solo hay que ver las balas que hay en la recamara : caf, ebro, viscofan, prosegur, pescanova o incluso la maltrecha nh.




Imagino que lo que le interesa a su empresa es el movimiento, más allá de que las empresas sean una basura... Ya no me meto en decir si esto es bueno o malo.


----------



## Pepitoria (30 May 2012)

Han achicharrado a los cortos


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (30 May 2012)

Pues imaginen el dia que se confirme el ESM como nuestro QE.

Como me gusta el tarararara, el tiriririririri, la la la la la.


----------



## ponzi (30 May 2012)

Change dijo:


> ALGUIEN puede echarme un cable con lo de CACABANKKKKKKKKKKKKKK :fiufiu:



No tengais prisa para entrar en banca. Esperar a que ventilen toda la porqueria con el ventilador y a que nos rescaten. Mi apuesta personal a lp es BBVA (aun no es el momento)


----------



## Lem (30 May 2012)

el EURUSD sigue su camino.


----------



## Durmiente (30 May 2012)

¿Qué **** habéis escrito en la página 23 del hilo qu eno hay manera de verla?


----------



## juanfer (30 May 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> No tengais prisa para entrar en banca. Esperar a que ventilen toda la porqueria con el ventilador y a que nos rescaten. Mi apuesta personal a lp es BBVA (aun no es el momento)



Yo tambien, creo que bbva a lp sera una opción interesante, como solo quedaran 6 bancos. Aunque ya esta teniendo unos precios de derribo, pero eso pesaba en el ibex a 7000, en fin.


----------



## ponzi (30 May 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Imagino que lo que le interesa a su empresa es el movimiento, más allá de que las empresas sean una basura... Ya no me meto en decir si esto es bueno o malo.



Ahora mismo estoy convencido que esto es orden de arriba...El hecho de que bankia pertenezca a un indice, significa que los fondos indexados compraran esas acciones si o si. Si la reputacion de bme cae por hacer caso a los politicos tb caera su cifra de negocio. En algun momento se dara cuenta


----------



## burbubolsa (30 May 2012)

Ahora lo veo. El trigger ha sido el NYMEX.CL tocando el 88.XX


----------



## Durmiente (30 May 2012)

ÚLTIMA HORA

Bruselas dará un año más al Gobierno para reducir el déficit si hace nuevos ajustes


----------



## LOLO08 (30 May 2012)

Pero que le pasa a bme,,,por Dios!!!! Que sangría!

Estoy por entrarle con un nuevo paquete para mi jubilación vía dividendos.


----------



## ghkghk (30 May 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Debe ser que Ghkghk ha inyectado dinero a lo bestia.



Como no me acepten los bonos como colateral...:fiufiu:


----------



## ponzi (30 May 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Yo tambien, creo que bbva a lp sera una opción interesante, como solo quedaran 6 bancos. Aunque ya esta teniendo unos precios de derribo, pero eso pesaba en el ibex a 7000, en fin.



Cuando desaparezcan todas las cajas como las conocemos y seamos intervenidos de forma directa o indirecta entonces sera el momento de plantearse tomar posiciones...aun no es el momento


----------



## Janus (30 May 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> "Financial Times afirmaba anoche que el Banco Central Europeo (BCE) había rechazado el plan de recapitalización que el Gobierno español habría diseñado para Bankia. Sin embargo, en un comunicado, el organismo acaba de afirmar que “en contra de las noticias publicadas hoy, el BCE no ha sido consultado ni ha expresado ninguna posición sobre los planes de las autoridades españolas para recapitalizar un gran banco del país (…). El BCE está preparado para ofrecer sus recomendación en el desarrollo de los planes".
> 
> Pero esto es increible, esto es basura informativa y debería estar PENADO.
> 
> Entre ellos se lamen las pollas. Seguro que el FT tendria inversiones a cortos, lanzan la bomba "informativa" y crean mercado con ello sacando tacada, para, al dia siguiente, sabiendo la negativa del BCE, recomprar.



Información interesada diría yo. Alguno habrá salido ampliamente beneficiado.


----------



## Seren (30 May 2012)

El movimiento de las 13:00 horas tiene pinta de inyección de dinero como aviso a navegantes. Como diciendo que no se pasen que el dinero lo fabrico yo y saco a mercado el que me de la gana y cuando quiera.


----------



## burbubolsa (30 May 2012)

Si ha sido cosa de petróleos, es cosa de árabes. Y esos siempre cobran sus deudas. A ver por dónde estará la salida de este vórtice crédito-monetario...


----------



## Change (30 May 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> No tengais prisa para entrar en banca. Esperar a que ventilen toda la porqueria con el ventilador y a que nos rescaten. Mi apuesta personal a lp es BBVA (aun no es el momento)



Ok, lo tengo claro, llevo dias diciendo que nos vamos a 5200 como parada final sino nos empufan mas de lo que estamos, lo que no entiendo es el comportamiento de esta accion a falta de final de mes que se cierra la operacion de Banca Civica, de ahi mis dudas, la estan aguantando hasta ver que sale de la fusion, o lo tienen muy claro y +/- 2€ es el minimo que la vamos a ver ?

Saludos


----------



## pilixforever (30 May 2012)

Pillo sitio en hilo mítico: Kilroy was here!


----------



## Janus (30 May 2012)

Yo me río bastante cada vez que se lee lo de que se le da un año adicional a España para cumplir sus objetivos de déficit. Señores, se llegará cuando se tenga que llegar, o es que se creen que por poner una fecha, se va a cumplir?.

This is spain!, o es que no se han dado cuenta?.


----------



## Pepitoria (30 May 2012)

Ya dije que aquí iban a poner una mini-fed. El 1 de Julio lista...

_La comisión propone, y Merkel dispone. El ESM está siendo ratificado estos días (debería estar listo el 1 de julio), y ya tiene cierta flexibilidad en cuanto a inyectar dinero directamente a la banca (a diferencia del EFSF). Pero ¿alguien cree de verdad que se hará sin añadir grilletes suplementarios a los contribuyentes españoles?_


----------



## ghkghk (30 May 2012)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Pero que le pasa a bme,,,por Dios!!!! Que sangría!
> 
> Estoy por entrarle con un nuevo paquete para mi jubilación vía dividendos.




Pues lo que pasa es que BME no puede exportar, y como la bolsa española quede a su suerte como apestada, alejada de los intereses internacionales... y casi también nacionales, a ver de dónde sacan el dinero. Al menos, no tiene gastos, por lo que un dividencito darán digo yo.


----------



## ponzi (30 May 2012)

Change dijo:


> Ok, lo tengo claro, llevo dias diciendo que nos vamos a 5200 como parada final sino nos empufan mas de lo que estamos, lo que no entiendo es el comportamiento de esta accion a falta de final de mes que se cierra la operacion de Banca Civica, de ahi mis dudas, la estan aguantando hasta ver que sale de la fusion, o lo tienen muy claro y +/- 2€ es el minimo que la vamos a ver ?
> 
> Saludos



La caixa lo que tieneas valioso es su cartera industrial (la mejor de todo el sector bancario)....son los jefes de port aventura,gas natural y repsol


----------



## visaman (30 May 2012)

por favor avisad el momento de ir con la vaselina a todos laos eh


----------



## jcfdez (30 May 2012)

Ha sido un cierre de cortos. Nada más.


----------



## burbubolsa (30 May 2012)

Seren dijo:


> El movimiento de las 13:00 horas tiene pinta de inyección de dinero como aviso a navegantes. Como diciendo que no se pasen que el dinero lo fabrico yo y saco a mercado el que me de la gana y cuando quiera.



Como que es dinero digital, ficticio. Y así revientan stops, takes y margins, de contratos comprados con dinero de verdad. La justificación es lo de menos, es mera demostración de poder. En el NYMEX.CL se ve cómo antes del movimiento arriba hay otro movimiento abajo igual de virulento. Luego le pasan la notita al BC€, y todos jubilosos. Hasta que hagan el movimiento contrario, para compensar balance, posiblemente antes del próximo viernes de vencimiento, 15 de junio.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 May 2012)

ande anda el pollo loco?


----------



## diosmercado (30 May 2012)

Voy a añadir la pagina de Carpatos a mi blacklist. Cada dia mas amarillista y pedante. Se esta tocando toda con lo del BCE. Que triste pensar asi.


----------



## Pepitoria (30 May 2012)

Más de 200 puntos de reversal en el ibex


----------



## ghkghk (30 May 2012)

Gas ya me ha dado los derechos... ¿Qué se hace con esta mierda? ¿Si los vendo también se puede desgravar la retención cual dividendo?

Ya me va mal con ellos, como para que me paguen papelitos vía ampliación de capital. Si van a darme papel que sea sin ampliar, hijos de la casta.


----------



## Pepitoria (30 May 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Voy a añadir la pagina de Carpatos a mi blacklist. Cada dia mas amarillista y pedante. Se esta tocando toda con lo del BCE. Que triste pensar asi.



A mi me entra la risa ...


----------



## ponzi (30 May 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Gas ya me ha dado los derechos... ¿Qué se hace con esta mierda? ¿Si los vendo también se puede desgravar la retención cual dividendo?
> 
> Ya me va mal con ellos, como para que me paguen papelitos vía ampliación de capital. Si van a darme papel que sea sin ampliar, hijos de la casta.



Creo que hay una forma de mandarles un mensaje de forma explicita....No vendas los derechos a mercado vendeselos a ellos que acoquinen pasta asi podras desgravarte


----------



## AssGaper (30 May 2012)

Menudo indice de mierda macho. 150 € de perdidas hoy.


----------



## Sr. Breve (30 May 2012)

el ibex es el que más rebota (desde el averno)

estas inyecciones, aunque a lo mejor no han comenzado en Europa, creo que tiene que ver con nosotros....

¿importa tanto nuestro sistema financiero ahí afuera?


----------



## muertoviviente (30 May 2012)

ya voy largo 6200


----------



## ghkghk (30 May 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Creo que hay una forma de mandarles un mensaje de forma explicita....No vendas los derechos a mercado vendeselos a ellos que acoquinen pasta asi podras desgravarte



¿Y eso cómo se hace? Porque ahora mismo me están cotizando, y si le doy a vender será al mercado. Si me espero, se me transforman, pero... ¿cómo se los endoso a ellos?


----------



## errozate (30 May 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Cuando desaparezcan todas las cajas como las conocemos y seamos intervenidos de forma directa o indirecta entonces sera el momento de plantearse tomar posiciones...aun no es el momento




Ponzi me parece entenderte que tanto REP como Gas Natural están para entrar ya; y que BBVA una vez nos intervengan.

Una pregunta ¿Qué te parece IBE a estos precios?


Gracias y saludos.


----------



## ghkghk (30 May 2012)

Vaya velón verde en REP, por cierto...


----------



## diosmercado (30 May 2012)

Manda cojones la que han liado. Al que no le quede claro que españa es sinonimo de basura putrida y con mal olor es que ya no tiene luces. 

Nuevamente mas pobres, mas endeudados, mas capados, mas acojonados y no sigo mas porque reviento el teclado.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (30 May 2012)

.
Y la salida de la trinchera:

¿ES AHORA?


----------



## burbubolsa (30 May 2012)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> el ibex es el que más rebota (desde el averno)
> 
> estas inyecciones, aunque a lo mejor no han comenzado en Europa, creo que tiene que ver con nosotros....
> 
> ¿importa tanto nuestro sistema financiero ahí afuera?



Los americanos tienen un poquito de deuda española. Los árabes otro poquito. Los chinos tienen algo más. Quien más perderían serían los franceses.


----------



## Mulder (30 May 2012)

A las buenas tardes!

Señores, los leoncios del Ibex iban largos hoy desde las 9:10 de la mañana, la noticia de este mediodía ya la sabía alguien mucho antes de darla a conocer al gran público.

Sin embargo los leoncios del Stoxx están aun en saldo negativo y llevan toda la mañana así, parece que la castuza casposa también toma posiciones en bolsa cuando tiene información privilegiada, anda que si esto lo investigara la CNMV iban a salir sapos y culebras....


----------



## diosmercado (30 May 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Señores, los leoncios del Ibex iban largos hoy desde las 9:10 de la mañana, la noticia de este mediodía ya la sabía alguien mucho antes de darla a conocer al gran público.
> 
> Sin embargo los leoncios del Stoxx están aun en saldo negativo y llevan toda la mañana así, parece que la castuza casposa también toma posiciones en bolsa cuando tiene información privilegiada, anda que si esto lo investigara la CNMV iban a salir sapos y culebras....



Han atrapado y destrozado a todo bicho viviente que se ha cruzado por medio. Algun dia se quemaran y lloraran.


----------



## ponzi (30 May 2012)

errozate dijo:


> Ponzi me parece entenderte que tanto REP como Gas Natural están para entrar ya; y que BBVA una vez nos intervengan.
> 
> Una pregunta ¿Qué te parece IBE a estos precios?
> 
> ...



Yo creo que si que estan para entrar ya. Quizas gas natural tenga un plan de negocio mas viable a cp.No hay que olvidarse que repsol se quedo sin su futuro negocio en vaca muerta (y hablo de futuro porque argentina todos estos años no estaba aportando mucho aunque si que lo iban a hacer) . Sobre ibe he defendido su negocio pero me temo que su futuro a cp no pinta demasiado bien principalmente por su excesiva deuda asi como por sus malos compañeros de viaje. En cuanto vendan brasil y reduzcan su deuda veremos como andan (es una empresa a vigilar). Ahora mismo es mejor no estar en banca


----------



## muertoviviente (30 May 2012)

vamos cargar largos , ahora es cuando :Baile:


----------



## ghkghk (30 May 2012)

¿Eres un POP Holder? ¿Te endosaron preferentes? ¿Creiste en Gamesa? ¿Del Rivero te inspiró a meter tus ahorros en Sacyr? 

Descuida, hay gente que está peor.





Se disfrazó de "El Increíble Hulk" y ahora no puede volver a la normalidad
Decidió pintarse el cuerpo de verde, pero ahora no logra sacarse el maquillaje.







Cita:
Para correr una carrera de atletismo en Rio de Janeiro, el bañero y cantante Paulo Henrique dos Santos, de 35 años, decidió vestirse como el Increíble Hulk y exhibir sus fuerzas, dignas del héroe de la película. "Me pasé horas en el baño tratando de sacar este maquillaje y nada. Tuve que pedirle ayuda a mi novia. Y la tinta no ha disminuido. El producto se impregna en el cuerpo, y no sale aunque la frote con jabón", explicó. Asegura que va a demandar al fabricante y a la tienda donde adquirió el maquillaje.

http://www.diariopanorama.com/seccio...lidad_a_119857


----------



## ponzi (30 May 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Y eso cómo se hace? Porque ahora mismo me están cotizando, y si le doy a vender será al mercado. Si me espero, se me transforman, pero... ¿cómo se los endoso a ellos?



Tiene que haber alguna opcion para que te paguen en metalico.en ing hay una ficha que da tres opciones....Si eliges el pago en metalico seras de los ultimos en cobrar pero conseguiras que no emitan esas acciones al mercado


----------



## LOLO08 (30 May 2012)

Es este el día?? es este el momento?? cargamos largos a tuti plein???

Hay madre.. que nerviossssss


----------



## ghkghk (30 May 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Tiene que haber alguna opcion para que te paguen en metalico.en ing hay una ficha que da tres opciones....Si eliges el pago en metalico seras de los ultimos en cobrar pero conseguiras que no emitan esas acciones al mercado




Cierto, gracias. No habia visto la pestaña para elegir qué hacer.


----------



## Janus (30 May 2012)

Yo ya tengo el día hecho, 1 grande de Ibex desde 6196 hasta 6277. Cerrado y a silbar.


----------



## ponzi (30 May 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Cierto, gracias. No habia visto la pestaña para elegir qué hacer.



Si todos hiciesemos lo mismo se les iban a quitar las ganas de meternos a todos papelitos. Ellos cuentan con que somos unos desesperados y ansiosos , preferimos vender derechos hoy a mercado que vender esos derechos a la empresa dentro de 1 mes


----------



## burbubolsa (30 May 2012)

Que el BC€ esté velando más por los intereses de los ciudadanos que el Gobierno y que la Comisión €pea, no es triste, es tristísimo.


----------



## Diegol07 (30 May 2012)

Estan hablando de corralito en Bankia en otro hilo, no mas de 1000€ por semana, veremos si es verdad....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 May 2012)

Diegol07 dijo:


> Estan hablando de corralito en Bankia en otro hilo, no mas de 1000€ por semana, veremos si es verdad....



Pero que mierda es esta??? con eso no llego yo ni a miércolesinocho:


----------



## burbubolsa (30 May 2012)

Si hay corralito, luego viene el corralón. Es hora de ir mirando ya acciones para convertir los ahorros. Y si lo del corralito se eleva a ley, pues a comprar acciones como posesos, en ningún caso españolas. No hay excepciones. Cuando pongan el corralón, harán convertibilidad de depósitos y títulos domiciliados en el Reino de España de forma obligatoria a la moneda que les dé la gana y de forma asímetrica (prestatarios/prestamistas) si les da la gana.


----------



## The Hellion (30 May 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> *¿Eres un POP Holder?* ¿Te endosaron preferentes? ¿Creiste en Gamesa? ¿Del Rivero te inspiró a meter tus ahorros en Sacyr?
> 
> Descuida, hay gente que está peor.
> 
> ...



Juas!!

No, soy un IPF holder de popu-e, que va a ser vendida por el popular y que le va a generar unas plusvalías de 2000 millones.

Cómo coño una entidad con una capitalización de mercado de 3000 millones va a vender una parte ínfima de sí misma y va a obtener unas plusvies de 2000 millones debe ser parte del módulo avanzado de contabilidad con arreglo a los usos y costumbre de Bankia. 

Porque hay que verlos cómo operan en el bizarro mundo de la hinternec. Teléfono y mensajero. Todo muy web 2.0. Beta, eso sí. El conceptu lo han pillado (el cliente no quiere ir a la oficina), pero les falla la implementación. 

Miedo me da quién lo pueda comprar. Lo mismo yo también acabo frotándome con una escobilla del váter, pero lo mío no será maquillaje verde, sino guano del popu. 

Y luego dicen que la renta variable tiene riesgo.


----------



## burbubolsa (30 May 2012)

XAUUSD está por debajo del open de las 13:00.


----------



## Samo (30 May 2012)

está el IBEX intervenido o me lo parece a mi?


----------



## ghkghk (30 May 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Si todos hiciesemos lo mismo se les iban a quitar las ganas de meternos a todos papelitos. Ellos cuentan con que somos unos desesperados y ansiosos , preferimos vender derechos hoy a mercado que vender esos derechos a la empresa dentro de 1 mes



Lo que pasa es que casi prefiero papelitos y venderlos, porque con las minusvalías que tengo no voy a tener que pagar impuestos, sin embargo de dividendos quizá sí...


----------



## Sipanha (30 May 2012)

Como bien dice el maestro Claca, "es el Bund" lo que hay que vigilar...

Megamáximos.


----------



## ghkghk (30 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Si hay corralito, luego viene el corralón. Es hora de ir mirando ya acciones para convertir los ahorros. Y si lo del corralito se eleva a ley, pues a comprar acciones como posesos, en ningún caso españolas. No hay excepciones. Cuando pongan el corralón, harán convertibilidad de depósitos y títulos domiciliados en el Reino de España de forma obligatoria a la moneda que les dé la gana y de forma asímetrica (prestatarios/prestamistas) si les da la gana.




Mi resumen: Procter, Johnson&HJohnson, Coca Cola, Merck, H&M (valiente, pero cotiza en Suecia y su crecimiento es bueno), Yara y Statoil (por la corona noruega).

Buenos días y buena suerte.

PD. Por cierto, los dioses debe estar ocupados escuchando plegarias porque Thor no responde.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (30 May 2012)

Tranquilos hamijos. No se precipiten aún. 

Pero vayan afilando las uñas.


----------



## The Hellion (30 May 2012)

JoTaladro dijo:


> Joder, ¿y cuánto te daban por el depósito? Si no es indiscreción.
> 
> Yo tengo pasta ahí, con la cuenta remunerada que te da un 2 y poco, y con el anuncio de la venta que han planteado no sé si mover el money a otra cuenta que tenga en una segunda entidad por si las flies.



Era un depósito gasol o algo así; daba el 4% a un año. 

En aquel momento, pareció una buena idea.


----------



## burbublase (30 May 2012)

Disculpen Vds., pero a ver si lo he entendido bien

1.- Se hace un plan de salvamento de Bankia, para lo cual se amplia capital (cosa que todavia no es segura, pero por ahi va)

2.- Se utilizan papelitos del estado, que posteriormente se llevan al BCE, como garantia.

3.- El BCE da dinero (dripple eiiiii por lo menos...) y se mete en Bankia

4.- Bankia se salva (al menos en esta parte del cuento).

que bien no???, pero 

"La deuda de los bancos españoles con el Banco Central Europeo (BCE) creció hasta los 227.600 millones de euros en marzo, lo que representa 49,3 por ciento más respecto de los 152.432 millones contabilizados en febrero, y constituye un nuevo récord histórico, según el Banco de España."

5.- De tener 227.000.000.000 Euros en el BCE pasamos a tener unos 277.000.000.000 Euros (quien sabe cuanto sera al final) en valores absolutamente seguros no tendra esto una "pequena" repercusion en los Seguros de la deuda e intereses, que es donde tenemos un problemon de los buenos?

Agradeceria mucho si alguien mesplicara esto.

pd2: Calopez, pero que m.i.e.r.d.a. e.s. e.s.t.o., que no tira con caralibro, pues a t?o?m?a?r??p*o*r*?c*u*l*o esto, la gente que hay por aqui algunas veces se p*u*e*d*e*n* meter en lios g*o*r*d*o*s por escribir aqui y d?e*c?i*r*=l*³o+q+e++d+i+c+e+°n, pero ya se la p*e*l*a**e*s**l*a**p*e*l*a*. En algun momento *TU* tienes que elegir a tu publico (o mercado).


----------



## Janus (30 May 2012)

Amigos, tengan mucho cuidado. Los arreones por noticias duran un suspiro. Si el SP se pone rojo no hay quien puedo con él. En eso se le imita .... y no tanto cuando está en verde.

Ahora el SP está perdiendo el 0,7%. En unos guarismos un poco superiores suele, como he comentado muchas veces, cumplirse que en la sesión llega a ponerse perdiendo el doble. También sucede cuando está en verde.


----------



## burbubolsa (30 May 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Mi resumen: Procter, Johnson&HJohnson, Coca Cola, Merck, H&M (valiente, pero cotiza en Suecia y su crecimiento es bueno), Yara y Statoil (por la corona noruega).
> 
> Buenos días y buena suerte.
> 
> PD. Por cierto, los dioses debe estar ocupados escuchando plegarias porque Thor no responde.



Añadiré SAP a esa lista y va a quedar más o menos así.


----------



## Janus (30 May 2012)

Tanto TEF como SAN como BBVA tienen pinta ahora de hacer un intento de rebote de varios días. En el caso de los bancos pesa mucho que se han perdido soportes importantes hace ná. Tiene pinta de ser simple alivio de sobreventa.


----------



## The Hellion (30 May 2012)

A Siemens y a Thyssen, que desde septiembre han tenido un comportamiento rácano, ¿se les ha pasado ya el arroz? 

Más que nada porque son de las pocas alemanas que están en mínimos anuales o cerca. 

Las otras que medio sigo
Basf 44 --> 56,90
Bayer 38 --> 51,50
D. Post 9,5 --> 13,5
Henkel 37 --> 53
SAP 34 --> 46
VW 85 --> 132,5

Están por las nubes, comparativamente hablando.


----------



## Ajetreo (30 May 2012)

Calma chica... preludio de nueva borrasca. No se si ajustar sl o abrirlos

Nueva modalidad, estoy cotilarga con sl en cremallera


----------



## Sr. Breve (30 May 2012)

bufff sigue haciendo nuevos mínimos anuales el EUR/CNY...


----------



## burbublase (30 May 2012)

Borrado. 
-


----------



## Janus (30 May 2012)

Hoy ya se han producido los más de 200 pipos de amplitud entre máximos y mínimos. As usual.

Cada día tenemos mayor volatilidad en el intradía por lo que es buena señal de cara a que se produzca un suelo. Pero hablando en plata, eso no quiere decir que vaya a ser ya necesariamente. Dos días más de amplia volatilidad lo manda 400 pipos más abajo. Pero algo es algo.


----------



## R3v3nANT (30 May 2012)

Botín ha quemado el último cartucho a la desesperada. Continuamos el descenso, aquí no ha pasado nada..... circulen, circulen!!!


----------



## burbubolsa (30 May 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Botín ha quemado el último cartucho a la desesperada. Continuamos el descenso, aquí no ha pasado nada..... circulen, circulen!!!



Si no ha acertado con la presa, entonces es la presa.


----------



## burbubolsa (30 May 2012)

NYMEX.CL en mínimos diarios.


----------



## ponzi (30 May 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que casi prefiero papelitos y venderlos, porque con las minusvalías que tengo no voy a tener que pagar impuestos, sin embargo de dividendos quizá sí...



Eso ya depende de la necesidad de liquidez que tengas. A lp yo veo barato gas a estos precios. Tb dependera de que te interese mas en funcion de tu fiscalidas.


----------



## Durmiente (30 May 2012)

Fuera de SAN a 4,272 Las había comprado con el rebotón a 4,31


----------



## ponzi (30 May 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Mi resumen: Procter, Johnson&HJohnson, Coca Cola, Merck, H&M (valiente, pero cotiza en Suecia y su crecimiento es bueno), Yara y Statoil (por la corona noruega).
> 
> Buenos días y buena suerte.
> 
> PD. Por cierto, los dioses debe estar ocupados escuchando plegarias porque Thor no responde.



Las tres primeras las puedes tener con el tito buffet a traves de bekhishare luego con bestinfond puedes meter mas de la mitad del dinero entre suiza y alemania con bajas comisiones(ademas ellos se encaran de reclamar los dividendos por doble imposicion). Y en acciones tienes a buenos precios a Merk, sap,adidas,henkel,synergina,Adidas,Danone,repsol y statoil y la calderill en fondos que repliquen el eurostoxx y el sp500. Con esa cartera creo que estaras cubierto casi para cualquier acontecimiento.


----------



## Durmiente (30 May 2012)

Como esa última llevo estos días varias I.I. (=_inversiones interrumpus_). Me están haciendo un roto que voy a tener que vender el coche para comprar gasolina....


----------



## Pepitoria (30 May 2012)

Momento hyper critico ahora mismo...


----------



## Durmiente (30 May 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Momento hyper critico ahora mismo...



¿Por?

++++++++++++++++10


----------



## Pepitoria (30 May 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> ¿Por?
> 
> ++++++++++++++++10



Porque puede venir un arreon muy fuerte en uno u otro sentido

De marcar tendencia para un buen tiempo


----------



## ponzi (30 May 2012)

http://www.eleconomista.mobi/empres...cuenta-300-euros-mas-que-el-mes-anterior.html



Jajajaja spiderman.....Estas mas tiesos que la mojama ..fijaros hasta que punto llegan que al valiente que tenga 300 eu con ellos le regalaran una toalla


----------



## Janus (30 May 2012)

Estaba muy claro que si el IBEX perdía los 6180 se iría hacia los 6100. Aún no ha llegado hasta ese target por lo que hay que seguir viéndolo con atención.
A mí me ha pillado en el baño y cuando he querido hacer algo, aunque estuviera cerrado, ya tenía que asumir un amplio SL. Y ahora ya estamos en formato protección de plusvis.

El DAX sigue su camino hacia los 5900 aprox.

El SP como decíamos .... a punto de doblar la pérdida de las 15:00 horas. No suele fallar aunque no es infalible :rolleye:


----------



## burbubolsa (30 May 2012)

NYMEX.CL con ganas de llegar a 87.XX


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 May 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Bankia regala una toalla de Spiderman si se tiene en cuenta 300 euros más - elEconomista.es
> 
> Jajajaja spiderman.....Estas mas tiesos que la mojama ..fijaros hasta que punto llegan que al valiente que tenga 300 eu con ellos le regalaran una toalla



gensantísima....


----------



## Janus (30 May 2012)

Qué gracia, ahora dicen que en Grecia parece que vuelven a ser favoritos los radicales.
Simplemente una excusa para la enorme trampa de hace unas horas.


----------



## The Hellion (30 May 2012)

Por mi profesión sé que los correctores ortográficos los carga el diablo, pero a veces....


----------



## Mulder (30 May 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Por mi profesión sé que los correctores ortográficos los carga el diablo, pero a veces....



Quite, quite, si el nombre es de lo más apropiado 

Al final va a saber más un corrector ortográfico que un economista....


----------



## vmmp29 (30 May 2012)

menudas barridas lo han movido unos 450 puntos


----------



## Seren (30 May 2012)

Increible como el SAN aguanta como un jabato todavía lejos de los mínimos de 2009, el IBEX ya por niveles de 2003, estando en plena crisis bancaria-financiera, y los mercados mundiales atacando nuestro índice patrio. Al final va a ser la joya de la corona, debe haber personal tomando ya posiciones dando por seguro que este se salva, aunque bajemos algo más.

Tengo una orden de compra mas abajo y ya veremos si llega...


----------



## burbublase (30 May 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> A Siemens y a Thyssen, que desde septiembre han tenido un comportamiento rácano, ¿se les ha pasado ya el arroz?
> 
> Más que nada porque son de las pocas alemanas que están en mínimos anuales o cerca.
> 
> ...




Metro 23,10	
la veo bien de precio, a pesar de que en los ultimos anos el consumo interno aleman ha ido hacia abajo de cabeza, podria pegar un rebote. Esta en muchos mercados internacionales, y yo creo que "ira de compras" en no demasiado tiempo. Hubo un tiempo que se decir que ECI iba detras de ellos, quiza ahora sea al contrario.

Deutsche Telekom 7,99	
Al borde del precipicio, si se mira en las graficas (sin dividendos) esta en el limite, o cae, pero de verdad o pega un buen rebote. Las ultimas cuentas que ha rendido son positivas por los extraordinarios que vinieron de USA. Sin ellos estaria en perdidas?. "igual digo solo tonterias".

Commerzbank 1,35	
La Bankia Alemana, me remito asimismo al punto 1. Quiere devolver las ayudas, pero de alguna manera no se puede. Por que estara tan triste?, se comio al Nette Punk (solo para insaiders), pero de alguna manera no le fue bien la digestion.

RWE 29,68
Eon 15,04 
Estos dos van juntos, de precio estan casi bien. Pero hay que distinguir, Eon tiene un problema en alemania con las nucleares bastante gordo. Punto 2 Muchos municipios estan saliendo juuussssstito adelante por sus dividendos (Puede ser que esos dividendos altos se mantengan mucho tiempo. Hay que mantener con vida a la gallina de los huevos de oro.

Hay mucho lio con la Red Electrica. (Demasiado largo para contarlo aqui, pero senti la fuerza de pandoro por su culpa en una ocasion), osease cuidadito con las energias alternativas. Como pista miren Vds. los costes de transporte de la energia y los movimientos en los ministerios en las ultimas semanas.

Allianz 74,52	
Münchener Rück 101,35	
74, 101 Euros? Esto es solo para mayores .... EU, EURO, Seguros, Rea-seguros ..... solo de estas 2 se podria no escribir un post sino un libro entero. Pero con Allianz en 74 ...

Bayer 51,60	
La veo un poco cara, en el pasado se ha metido en problemas demasiado gordos. (Puede que sepa demasiado, y por eso me callo).

Deutsche Bank 29,05
Ackermann fuera y el nuevo es un autentico neo-l.

Lufthansa 8,61
No esta mal, van haciendo buenas ofertas, el servicio sigue a su nivel. Posible subida überproporcional de sueldos, pero bien.

HeidelbergCement 36,06
Linde 124,50	
Sorries con estas no he jugado nunca.

Fresenius 75,80	
Fresenius Medical 53,65
Se separaron hace poco, hospitales, Residencias de gente mayor, etc, parece que a corto plazo pueden ir para arriba,pero luego ya veremos...., me huelo escandalos con trabajadores. Punto 1 ("Solo digo tonterias y nadie tiene que creerlas"). Salen cosas en la prensa y siempre se dice que las KK pagan demasiado por los mayores, pero hay movimiento social.

Beiersdorf 50,71 
Estable, como Henkel, accion para "abuelitas", para mi gusto demasiado cara.

Deutsche Börse 38,41	
Con toda la movida que ha habido y la que falta, creo que van a hacer un "buen agosto".

Merck 74,71
Vease Bayer

Henkel Vz. 52,07
Muy internacional, muy dispersa, a prueba de bombas, pero un poco "cara".

Infineon	6,34
Sin opinion, la he visto a centimos y huyo de ella.

Siemens	67,73
En su precio para momentos de expansion, demasiado cara.

Deutsche Post	13,50 
Me cae simpatica, aunque han hecho muchos cambios ultimamente.

adidas	59,82	
NO ME GUSTA EL FUTBOL, ESTA CLARO?????

SAP	46,01
Hicieron un Splitt a 30 eurones, si ahora vale 46 con 50% de subida, me parece carriiiiiiiiisima. FIN.

MAN	80,10
Solo un poco cara

Volkswagen Vz.	132,25 
Daimler	38,22 
BMW	62,63	64,00 
A pesar de que un buen amigo me dijo, cuando veas a Daimler a 3X salta a por ella, me parece que para las 2 ultimas los buenos tiempos estan llegando a su fin.

BASF	56,92	
Muy simpatica, pero historicamente un poco cara.

K+S AKTIENGESELLS 32,87	
Bastante simplatica, aunque demasiado concentrada a un procucto.

ThyssenKrupp	13,97
Nunca la soporte, aunque gane mucho dinero con ella. Para mi gusto cara.




Tiene Vd. razon, muy poco realmente bueno.


----------



## Durmiente (30 May 2012)

Que comida de largos, de cortos y de to....
Estaba a punto de volver a entrar.... SI ES QUE EL VISHIO ME PUEDE....


----------



## ddddd (30 May 2012)

Buenas tardes.

Últimamente soy menos asiudo al hilo y por lo tanto puede que lo que pregunte ya esté contestado anteriormente, por lo que previamente pido disculpas si es así.

Quería saber que opinión tendriaís en cuanto a mantener acciones de BME en estos momentos. Están compradas alrededor de los 19.40 euros, con lo cual llevan unas buenas minusvalías, pero por suerte menos que el resto del índice estos últimos tiempos. Mi idea es aguantar con ellas durante un periodo largo de tiempo ya que el dinero no me urge cobrando mientras los dividendos y esperando que en algún momento puedan recuperar algo.

¿Cómo ven ustedes la situación?

Muchas gracias y un saludo.


----------



## J-Z (30 May 2012)

BME hold, aunque si tienes guita no iría mal un promedio a la baja Votin style.


----------



## ponzi (30 May 2012)

j-z dijo:


> BME hold, aunque si tienes guita no iría mal un promedio a la baja Votin style.



El lunes le vi en el principal. Posteo un comentario en otro hilo...Con suerte se anima y regresa pronto al hilo mitico por excelencia en burbuja


----------



## burbubolsa (30 May 2012)

88 perforados. Veremos Nymex. Cl a 86.xx?


----------



## tonuel (30 May 2012)

Que bien se duerme siendo un antipatriota...!!! ) ) )


----------



## J-Z (30 May 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> El lunes le vi en el principal. Posteo un comentario en otro hilo...Con suerte se anima y regresa pronto al hilo mitico por excelencia en burbuja



Volverá en los 8miles, ahora mismo está ocupado con pandoro :XX:


----------



## FranR (30 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ya voy largo 6200



Animo guapísimo....

P.D. Si caemos a 5900 pelaos, daremos por inaugurada la Vela MV..estoy deseando. Una celebración por to lo alto.::


----------



## ghkghk (30 May 2012)

Quiza la caida de Bankia este tocando a su fin. Toman poaiciones con estrategias novedosas. Buen marketing.

http://www.eleconomista.mobi/empres...cuenta-300-euros-mas-que-el-mes-anterior.html

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## burbujeado (30 May 2012)

quiero ver al ibex por debajo de los 6000 antes del viernes, pero está complicado, veo rebotín.


----------



## tonuel (30 May 2012)

Sr. Fran... ¿acaso quiere usted ganarse un carnet como el mío...? 8:

Saludos


----------



## locoAC (30 May 2012)

Bertok, por el amor de dios, apenas quedamos fieles soldados en la trinchera esperando la señal del sargento... El fuego de artillería es intenso, los bombardeos caen sobre nosotros... Muchos no aguantaron más y saltaron al campo de batalla a pecho descubierto, los vimos caer apenas unos metros más allá...

Ya vienen.... ya vienen....


----------



## FranR (30 May 2012)

burbujeado dijo:


> quiero ver al ibex por debajo de los 6000 antes del viernes, pero está complicado, veo rebotín.



No desespere, queda mas de media hora.

Y hay indicios...:cook:


----------



## J-Z (30 May 2012)

burbujeado dijo:


> quiero ver al ibex por debajo de los 6000 antes del viernes, pero está complicado, veo rebotín.



Mañana mismo.


----------



## Durmiente (30 May 2012)

Vaya una **** mierda. Ya está la cosa casi peor que antes del arreón.


----------



## Diegol07 (30 May 2012)

La hermosa y sensual prima esta en 540.


----------



## burbujeado (30 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> No desespere, queda mas de media hora.
> 
> Y hay indicios...:cook:



Soporte en 6100... como se rompa no lo paran.. )


----------



## burbujeado (30 May 2012)

USD por debajo 1,24

ibex rompiendo 6100

prima 540..


Como me gustan las tardes que huelen a napalm


----------



## FranR (30 May 2012)

Vamos a por los 6028, zeñore si no les vuelvo a ver HA SIDO UN PLACER


----------



## Durmiente (30 May 2012)

¡Barroso, Barroso... sal y dinos algo....!


----------



## Caronte el barquero (30 May 2012)

Holaaaa, un placerrrrr.::::


----------



## Durmiente (30 May 2012)

burbujeado dijo:


> USD por debajo 1,24
> 
> ibex rompiendo 6100
> 
> ...



Y encima se está acabando la batería de mi portátil....

Hay que tomar decisiones drásticas....

(Me levantaré y lo enchufaré)


----------



## JoTaladro (30 May 2012)

Bruselas da un balón de oxígeno a España en plena tormenta financiera | Economía | EL PAÍS
*
Bruselas da un balón de oxígeno a España en plena tormenta financiera*


----------



## J-Z (30 May 2012)

Nos trae los 5000mil


----------



## Mulder (30 May 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Quiza la caida de Bankia este tocando a su fin. Toman poaiciones con estrategias novedosas. Buen marketing.
> 
> Bankia regala una toalla de Spiderman si se tiene en cuenta 300 euros más que el mes anterior - elEconomista.es
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2



La caida de Bankia(rota) tocará a su fin cuando la cotización esté a 0.00 euros

Hasta entonces permanecerá sobrevalorada ::


----------



## burbufilia (30 May 2012)

Es factible un suelo en los 5500 que dure unos pocos días y luego pánicos que hagan rozar los 5000. Pero después de eso, *NO HAY NADA. PERO NADA*


----------



## FranR (30 May 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> Y encima se está acabando la batería de mi portátil....
> 
> Hay que tomar decisiones drásticas....
> 
> (Me levantaré y lo enchufaré)


----------



## Garrafone (30 May 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> ¡Barroso, Barroso... sal y dinos algo....!



MMMM...









Cachivache!


----------



## burbubolsa (30 May 2012)

JoTaladro dijo:


> Bruselas da un balón de oxígeno a España en plena tormenta financiera | Economía | EL PAÍS
> *
> Bruselas da un balón de oxígeno a España en plena tormenta financiera*



Un pelotazo.


----------



## The Hellion (30 May 2012)

ddddd dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> Últimamente soy menos asiudo al hilo y por lo tanto puede que lo que pregunte ya esté contestado anteriormente, por lo que previamente pido disculpas si es así.
> 
> ...




Yo estoy en esas mismas, y tengo intención de aguantarlas. 

A estas alturas ya he cobrado 1 euro (con algunas 1,60 euros) de dividendos. El nivel de dividendos que reparte no podrá sostenerse si las cosas siguen así, y supongo que eso es lo que está haciendo que baje la cotización. Eso y que probablemente muchos bancos estarán deshaciendo su participación poco a poco. 

La amenaza que planteaba la entrada de la LSE en el mercado español supongo que se irá diluyendo, vista la coyuntura. El problema para los que hemos entrado a esos niveles (que probablemente seremos mayoría) es que alguienes presenten una OPA a un precio inferior al de nuestra entrada. 

En resumen: probablemente no la veremos fácilmente por los 20 euros de nuevo, porque ese nivel era reflejo de los beneficios que obtenía que, por uno (crisis) u otro (competencia) motivo, no es fácil que vaya a repetirlos en el futuro. El dividendo tampoco aguantará en el nivel de 2 euros al año, por los mismos motivos. Ahora bien, la empresa era sólida, y, salvo que demos por descontado que la bolsa española se va definitivamente a la mierda sin remisión, seguirá siéndolo, en el nivel correspondiente. 

Yo no me atrevo a decirle a nadie que promierde, pero sí que creo que merece la pena aguantar para seguir cobrando dividendos y, llegado el caso, aprovechar un repunte. 

Dentro de la bolsa española, me parece de lo poco semisaludable que está teniendo un comportamiento relativamente noble.


----------



## pollastre (30 May 2012)

eeehhhmm... uuuhhmmm.. ¿qué pasó?

coño, acabo de levantarme de la siesta y casi los místicos 6000 tonuelísticos ...


----------



## Durmiente (30 May 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> La caida de Bankia(rota) tocará a su fin cuando la cotización esté a 0.00 euros
> 
> Hasta entonces permanecerá sobrevalorada ::



Perdona pero lo de la toalla puede hacer que las cosas cambien.

No sé... ¿le vale a usted 0,001?


----------



## Durmiente (30 May 2012)

Ya están aquííííííííí........


----------



## Mr. Brightside (30 May 2012)

Brutal, caballeros, está siendo todo brutal.

Otro día en el que el gráfico del culibex deja un dibujo de vergüenza, con una subida en segundos de 200 puntos, y posterior bajada al subsuelo.

Y vamos camino del inframundo.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (30 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Animo guapísimo....
> 
> P.D. Si caemos a 5900 pelaos, daremos por inaugurada la Vela MV..estoy deseando. Una celebración por to lo alto.::



No pasará, porque MV acabará con el oso


----------



## Mulder (30 May 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> Perdona pero lo de la toalla puede hacer que las cosas cambien.
> 
> No sé... ¿le vale a usted 0,001?


----------



## Mr. Brightside (30 May 2012)

Podré contar a mis nietos la de dinero que perdí en el desmantelamiento de España.


----------



## burbubolsa (30 May 2012)

Esta vez el trigger estaba en el xauusd.

Nymex.cl ni se ha movido.


----------



## spheratu (30 May 2012)

O sea que EU nos da un balón de oxigeno y las bolsas siguen bajando....vaya balón de mierda hoygan.
O tal vez no....


----------



## FranR (30 May 2012)

Solo nos sujeta el SP, que ha aguantado los 1314....como tengamos un Sell parcial...al caraho más absoluto.


----------



## burbufilia (30 May 2012)

Tal y como dije en su día, he vuelto a cargar. Hoy soy un poco más rico, o un poco más pobre. El tiempo guanoso dirá.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (30 May 2012)

Póngase elegantes para mañana, que perderemos los 6.000 puntos. Será un día histórico.


----------



## FranR (30 May 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Póngase elegantes para mañana, que perderemos los 6.000 puntos. Será un día histórico.



No dejes para mañana lo que puedas hacer hoy, aunque sea a última hora.

Que bárbaro el SP tira un poco arriba y nosotros clavados, como prueben el 1314 de nuevo en unos minutos....la vela va a ser de auténtico terror


----------



## Mr. Brightside (30 May 2012)

¿Ghkghk continúa en BME?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 May 2012)

Futuros vencimiento julio... 5955


----------



## Caronte el barquero (30 May 2012)

Se lo puse ayer, donde puede llegar el ibex con eur/usd a 1,18 .......bueno da igual en el fondo.


----------



## Mulder (30 May 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Futuros vencimiento junio... 5955



A mi me sale como mínimo 6063 y es vencimiento junio.


----------



## tonuel (30 May 2012)

La verdad es que los místicos 6000 son un buen sitio para que el gato busque un rebotillo... ienso:


Saludos ienso:


----------



## Seren (30 May 2012)

Y el petróleo cayendo al son del euro, las gráficas clavadas. Cuaaanta manipulación dios mio, y que ineptitud del BCE, voy abrir un hilo de ésto.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 May 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A mi me sale como mínimo 6063 y es vencimiento junio.



Ups... me refiero al vencimiento julio, perdón... :o


----------



## Mr. Brightside (30 May 2012)

Estaré ya perturbado, pero a pesar de la pasta que pierdo me hace ilusión ver el Culibex en 5XXX.


----------



## paulistano (30 May 2012)

joder el SAN como aguanta....mínimos de la sesión y él alejadísimo de sus mínimos diariosienso:


----------



## burbujeado (30 May 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Se lo puse ayer, donde puede llegar el ibex con eur/usd a 1,18 .......bueno da igual en el fondo.



Gasolina de nuevo a 1,50... :fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 May 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> Vaya una **** mierda. Ya está la cosa casi peor que antes del arreón.



Absolutamente desesperante IMHO


----------



## burbufilia (30 May 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> joder el SAN como aguanta....mínimos de la sesión y él alejadísimo de sus mínimos diariosienso:



Yo siempre he apostado por un SAN que recolonizará la tierra quemada y que será una opción a largo. 

Va a tener que vender negocio, pero SAN vende caro cuando puede vender caro, y no después.


----------



## Durmiente (30 May 2012)

burbujeado dijo:


> Gasolina de nuevo a 1,50... :fiufiu::fiufiu:



De seguir así las cosas, ese no será el mayor de nuestros problemas...


----------



## ghkghk (30 May 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> ¿Ghkghk continúa en BME?



Hoyga, ni que un 20% de ná nos fuera a asustar!! Claro!

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Durmiente (30 May 2012)

Esto lo cierran por debajo de los 6050. ¿Quién lo iba a decir hace sólo un mes?


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 May 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Estaré ya perturbado, pero a pesar de la pasta que pierdo me hace ilusión ver el Culibex en 5XXX.



Pasa demasiado tiempo en este hilo,esta perdiendo el norte ::


----------



## ghkghk (30 May 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Estaré ya perturbado, pero a pesar de la pasta que pierdo me hace ilusión ver el Culibex en 5XXX.



A mi me pasa desde los 8.000...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## burbubolsa (30 May 2012)

ES en funcion de usdczk, 1283.


----------



## Condor (30 May 2012)

Ya saben que pueden ir haciendo con la vela de las 13:00

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...a-primer-pais-salir-del-euro.html#post6449860








MUHUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

MUHUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Durmiente (30 May 2012)

Se nota que se ha acabado Gran Hermano (por la cotización de TL5, más que nada...)


----------



## burbujeado (30 May 2012)

burbufilia dijo:


> Yo siempre he apostado por un SAN que recolonizará la tierra quemada y que será una opción a largo.
> 
> Va a tener que vender negocio, pero SAN vende caro cuando puede vender caro, y no después.



LA estoy esperando cargadito a 3,8.


----------



## paulistano (30 May 2012)

Y eso que estamos sólo a martes....ojo los que salgan de la trinchera...una apertura a la baja mañana o noticia tipo financialtimes y una de dos:

a) SL a tomar viento
b) Himbersoh a largo praso...


----------



## paulistano (30 May 2012)

CASAPAPI dijo:


> -7,21% de perdidas en mi cartera sin contar divdendos en estos momentos.
> 
> Me doy con un canto en los dientes.



jajaja, eso es un chiste hoyga, no venga aquí a regodearse....si yo le contara:vomito:


----------



## Sipanha (30 May 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> *Y eso que estamos sólo a martes*....ojo los que salgan de la trinchera...una apertura a la baja mañana o noticia tipo financialtimes y una de dos:
> 
> a) SL a tomar viento
> b) Himbersoh a largo praso...



Revise su almanaque Gregoriano. ::


----------



## SAMPLERKING (30 May 2012)

burbujeado dijo:


> LA estoy esperando cargadito a 3,8.



Recuerdo yo aquellas doradas tardes no ha mucho en que los avispados jimbersores creian que comprando Santanderes a 5,5 iban a hacer negocio......


----------



## Mulder (30 May 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Y eso que estamos sólo a martes....ojo los que salgan de la trinchera...una apertura a la baja mañana o noticia tipo financialtimes y una de dos:
> 
> a) SL a tomar viento
> b) Himbersoh a largo praso...



Una miradita al calendario no te vendría mal ::


----------



## ghkghk (30 May 2012)

CASAPAPI dijo:


> -7,21% de perdidas en mi cartera sin contar divdendos en estos momentos.
> 
> Me doy con un canto en los dientes.



Si es con valores españoles, esta usted muy proximo a ser un trader profesional. O eso, o entro usted ayer...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## paulistano (30 May 2012)

Había un florero que compró a 1,88 Mapfre....por cabezonería de su santa esposa.....espero pusieran stoplos


----------



## INTRUDER (30 May 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> Se nota que se ha acabado Gran Hermano (por la cotización de TL5, más que nada...)



!!! Vaya analisto es Ud. ¡¡ ¿No se ha enterado que hoy prosigue;que no comienza; Gran Hermano - La Revuelta? a las 22.00 con nuestra manipuladora habitual d' Esplugues del LLobregat, Dña Mercedes Mila.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (30 May 2012)

Mirar el culibex es como ver un parte de guerra, buscando que valores están al menos convalecientes. Brutal.


----------



## SAMPLERKING (30 May 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Había un florero que compró a 1,88 Mapfre....por cabezonería de su santa esposa.....espero pusieran stoplos



Y encima seguro que al pobre florero su esposa no le deja cobrarse las minusvalias en carne...


----------



## paulistano (30 May 2012)

CASAPAPI dijo:


> ¿Regodearse por perder dinero? ::



No hombre, por perder sólo eso...ya sabe que en el pais de los ciegos....si le digo que pierdo un 40% en Tef....qué me dice?

por no hablar del 50% y 75% perdido en dos chicharros:Aplauso:

claro, que eso era antes de conocer este hilo y de aprender algunas cosillas gracias a la gente de por aquí...desde entonces voy ganando algo, poco...y con el bazooka a punto, a la orden del sargento bertok:rolleye:


----------



## FranR (30 May 2012)

Vamos a tomarnos un café, que jornada más bonita que hemos pasado.


----------



## Durmiente (30 May 2012)

INTRUDER dijo:


> !!! Vaya analisto es Ud. ¡¡ ¿No se ha enterado que hoy prosigue;que no comienza; Gran Hermano - La Revuelta? a las 22.00 con nuestra manipuladora habitual d' Esplugues del LLobregat, Dña Mercedes Mila.



C*ñ* pues no entiendo cómo no sube entonces, con la calidad que tiene tal experimento sociológico....


----------



## Claca (30 May 2012)

burbufilia dijo:


> Es factible un suelo en los 5500 que dure unos pocos días y luego pánicos que hagan rozar los 5000. Pero después de eso, *NO HAY NADA. PERO NADA*



Hamijo burbufilia, eso no es ni remotamente cierto, hasta el cero siempre hay algo por debajo.


----------



## paulistano (30 May 2012)

SAMPLERKING dijo:


> Y encima seguro que al pobre florero su esposa no le deja cobrarse las minusvalias en carne...



Lo peor es que tendrá la culpa por no habérselo impedido


----------



## ghkghk (30 May 2012)

Aun recuerdo el "a Telefonica la veremos con un solo digito" y parecia que hablasemos de meses o años vista... Como nos descuidemos, mañana pierde los 8 euros...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## J-Z (30 May 2012)

El rebote en 5200 será a 7000, 7200 como mucho.


----------



## Durmiente (30 May 2012)

franr dijo:


> vamos a tomarnos un café, que jornada más bonita que hemos pasado.




jajjajajajajajajajajajajajajaj


----------



## burbufilia (30 May 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Hamijo burbufilia, eso no es ni remotamente cierto, hasta el cero siempre hay algo por debajo.



Bueno, que no hay referencias tésnicas. Yamentiende


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 May 2012)

j-z dijo:


> El rebote en 5200 será a 7000, 7200 como mucho.



Cuando se supone que debe tocar esos 5200? Porque si bajase del tiron hasta ahi seria algo epico,en la grafica a 10 años del ibex no veo algo ni parecido siquiera ::


----------



## Mulder (30 May 2012)

j-z dijo:


> El rebote en 5200 será a 7000, 7200 como mucho.



Yo creo que al principio tendremos un rebote más o menos fuerte, pero luego nos esperan años y años de gráficas en L.

Y no me refiero a lo que dicen los que animan el cante flamenco ::


----------



## J-Z (30 May 2012)

Todo junio pa bajar 900 puntillos, hasta puede que me quede corto  obviamente habrá algún parón como el que tuvimos en ~6800.


----------



## burbublase (30 May 2012)

j-z dijo:


> El rebote en 5200 será a 7000, 7200 como mucho.



Si Vd hubiese dicho 6100 se hubiese ganado un Drippel-Ai zanks. Desde 5200 se entiende.


----------



## burbufilia (30 May 2012)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Cuando se supone que debe tocar esos 5200? Porque si bajase del tiron hasta ahi seria algo epico,en la grafica a 10 años del ibex no veo algo ni parecido siquiera ::



Ése es precisamente el suelo de hace 10 años. Si se rompe, volvemos a 1996


----------



## ghkghk (30 May 2012)

Red Electrica, por buscar un mirlo el dia que hasta Inditex se ha hostiado, lleva alguna sesion con buen comportamiento, respetando el soporte de los minimos anuales de hace unos meses.... Como componente del Culibex mañana caera un 4,38%, pero ahi lo dejo.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 May 2012)

burbufilia dijo:


> Ése es precisamente el suelo de hace 10 años. Si se rompe, volvemos a 1996


----------



## Mr. Brightside (30 May 2012)

Desde el 1 de abril, en sólo dos meses, el culibex ha perdido una cuarta parte de su "precio".


----------



## Pepitoria (30 May 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo creo que al principio tendremos un rebote más o menos fuerte, pero luego nos esperan años y años de gráficas en L.
> 
> Y no me refiero a lo que dicen los que animan el cante flamenco ::



Y la bolsa patria se convertirá en muuuy aburrida...

Y la gente preguntará, sobre titulos españoles,

¿puedo comprar ya?
¿puedo comprar ya?
¿puedo comprar ya?
....
...

cuando en realidad los títulos se moveran menos que los ojos de espinete


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 May 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Desde el 1 de abril, en sólo dos meses, el culibex ha perdido una cuarta parte de su "precio".



Un pelin mas,estaba en 8600,ha caido 2500 points...ya que no es precisamente reconfortante...pero un pelin mas


----------



## burbublase (30 May 2012)

Bueno ya hay jefe nuevo en el patio DB.

Deutsche Bank: Anshu Jain übernimmt die Macht - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Solo pongo una frase del articulo

"Jains ruppige Personalpolitik erzeugt Angst"

Este "buen" hombre tenia que haber hecho un papel en "margin Call".


----------



## paulistano (30 May 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Y la bolsa patria se convertirá en muuuy aburrida...
> 
> Y la gente preguntará, sobre titulos españoles,
> 
> ...



A eso le sumamos que el ladrillo tampoco será inversión tal y como la conocíamos antes...

Conclusión....que para la gente de a pie, el dinero se devaluará y devaluará ad eternum....

Aunque ahora que pienso la conclusión debe ser que mejor gastárselo en mujeres y vino....como hizo mi abuelo:Baile:


----------



## holgazan (30 May 2012)

¿Telefónica está a precio de OPA?

América Móvil lanza una oferta por acciones de la telefónica holandesa KPN - elEconomista.es


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (30 May 2012)

burbublase dijo:


> M
> 
> Volkswagen Vz.	132,25
> Daimler	38,22
> ...





Cuando yo sea el dueño, me encargare de que cambie de opinion, Calopez me ha dado su ip. Le vigilo de cerca. ienso:



ApoloCreed dijo:


> Un pelin mas,estaba en 8600,ha caido 2500 points...ya que no es precisamente reconfortante...pero un pelin mas



Si, no creo que se muy reconfortante para nuestro querido Mr.B, que ya se ha suicidado 3 veces por sus perdidas en bolsa. 

Mr.B animo hombre, si cornadas hemos tenido y tenemos todos.


----------



## Mulder (30 May 2012)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido alto y el saldo diario positivo.

Día de actividad intensa, como viene sucediendo desde que está con nosotros el amigo Pandoro. A pesar de todo la mañana en el volumen ha sido positiva hasta las 13:00 horas, donde han hecho el saldo máximo del día, a partir de ahí el saldo se ha desplomado hasta llegar al punto mínimo del día, ya en negativo) a las 17. Aunque hay que decir que a partir del saldo máximo la actividad ha sido realmente bajísima, parecía como si unas pocas gacelas controlaran el índice.

En subasta han salvado los trastos comprando unos 120 contratos y llevándonos de nuevo al saldo positivo.

En resumen, a pesar de los nuevos mínimos que se hacen cada día no les veo excesivamente vendedores, creo que hay leoncios acumulando ahora mismo a pesar de las caidas y eso podría querer decir que estamos ante un suelo temporal, cosa tampoco extraña si tenemos en cuenta que estamos prácticamente a final de mes. Para mañana espero gap al alza y/o subidas durante la primera parte de la mañana.

Por otra parte creo que durante los próximos días que forman el principio de junio las cosas podrían calmarse un poco y rebotar ligeramente, esto no querrá decir que nos vamos a recuperar ni que ha empezado la subida por la colina de las plusvis, solo será un rebote técnico muy acorde al timing. En cuanto pasen los primeros días de junio es de esperar que vuelva la última parte del guano, la más fuerte y volátil que debería terminar en algún momento del mes que viene, probablemente a mediados de mes.


----------



## carloszorro (30 May 2012)

Llega la hora de la verdad, primer soporte importante en 5.000 puntos.:cook:







Si pierde los 5.000 puntos tendremos que mirar
si se trata de una "C" extendida...:cook:


----------



## Pepitoria (30 May 2012)

carloszorro dijo:


> Llega la hora de la verdad, primer soporte importante en 5.000 puntos.:cook:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ponle spoilers porque hay gente comprada en TEF, SAN, y demás basurilla desde lo alto...


----------



## burbublase (30 May 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Cuando yo sea el dueño, me encargare de que cambie de opinion, Calopez me ha dado su ip. Le vigilo de cerca. ienso:



Creo que de momento la family no esta interesada en vender. Va a ser un camino largo y arduo.

mfg.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Vamos a por los 6028, zeñore si no les vuelvo a ver HA SIDO UN PLACER



El placer es de pandoro....


pollastre dijo:


> eeehhhmm... uuuhhmmm.. ¿qué pasó?
> 
> coño, acabo de levantarme de la siesta y casi los místicos 6000 tonuelísticos ...



Ande sametío toldia! Vago, maleante!



burbujeado dijo:


> LA estoy esperando cargadito a 3,8.



Opíno que la veremos en la horquilla 3.8-3.6 .... ::



Mulder dijo:


> Una miradita al calendario no te vendría mal ::



Onvre, no me machaque al caballero por confundir un día en un hilo de Junio abierto en mayo ::


carloszorro dijo:


> Llega la hora de la verdad, primer soporte importante en 5.000 puntos.:cook:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sus gráficos son cojonudos! :Aplauso:


----------



## Durmiente (30 May 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> A eso le sumamos que el ladrillo tampoco será inversión tal y como la conocíamos antes...
> 
> Conclusión....que para la gente de a pie, el dinero se devaluará y devaluará ad eternum....
> 
> Aunque ahora que pienso *la conclusión debe ser que mejor gastárselo en mujeres y vino....como hizo mi abuelo*:Baile:



Sí, pero las mujeres del tiempo de tu abuelo deben estar ya mayorcitas.... y el vino: avinagrado.


----------



## Janus (30 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Estaba muy claro que si el IBEX perdía los 6180 se iría hacia los 6100. Aún no ha llegado hasta ese target por lo que hay que seguir viéndolo con atención.
> A mí me ha pillado en el baño y cuando he querido hacer algo, aunque estuviera cerrado, ya tenía que asumir un amplio SL. Y ahora ya estamos en formato protección de plusvis.
> 
> El DAX sigue su camino hacia los 5900 aprox.
> ...



Clavado, el IBEX a los 6100 y el SP doblando las pérdidas de las 15:00 horas.


----------



## Pepitoria (30 May 2012)

Como perdamos los 1290 o coqueteemos demasiado nos vamos al guano y le meto un downgrade a la firme que riete de Lehman Brothers


----------



## paulistano (30 May 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> Sí, pero las mujeres del tiempo de tu abuelo deben estar ya mayorcitas.... y el vino: avinagrado.



Véngase a Madrid y al día siguiente me dice que el vino que le doy yo está avinagrado...

Mujeres no le puedo presentar, lo siento, si acaso chavalitas de 26 a 32 años, de las que le gusta salir hasta las 7 de la mañana....a ver si el mayoricto va a ser ustec:Baile:


----------



## Pepitoria (30 May 2012)

Que lleve bragas limpias, por favor

Sáenz de Santamaría viaja a EEUU para reunirse con el Tesoro y con el FMI - elEconomista.es


----------



## holgazan (30 May 2012)

Telefónica

0.4€ en Noviembre.
0.9€ en Mayo 2013 en acciones nuevas.

Telefónica sacará a Bolsa sus activos en Alemania y Latinoamérica | Economía | EL PAÍS


----------



## Pepitoria (30 May 2012)

holgazan dijo:


> Telefónica
> 
> 0.4€ en Noviembre.
> 0.9€ en Mayo 2013 en acciones nuevas.
> ...



Estafa piramidal y tal


----------



## Desencantado (30 May 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Que lleve bragas limpias, por favor
> 
> Sáenz de Santamaría viaja a EEUU para reunirse con el Tesoro y con el FMI - elEconomista.es



Para lo que le van a durar puestas...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (30 May 2012)

burbublase dijo:


> Creo que de momento la family no esta interesada en vender. Va a ser un camino largo y arduo.
> 
> mfg.



Yo he vendido x3 hamijo, no subestime mi poder de persuasion.



holgazan dijo:


> Telefónica
> 
> 0.4€ en Noviembre.
> 0.9€ en Mayo 2013 en acciones nuevas.
> ...



Mas acciones?:8:

Que no quiero mas acciones, Alierta joputa dame dinero en cash o lleva a la compañia a 0 y quiebrala de una jodida vez, pero mas acciones no.


----------



## Lechu (30 May 2012)

FENOMENAL AGRADECIDO :Aplauso:ienso: .


carloszorro dijo:


> Llega la hora de la verdad, primer soporte importante en 5.000 puntos.:cook:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



.

Senor janus en el hilo de la porra del IBEX los que mas nos hemos acercado 6080 :Aplauso: :Aplauso:


----------



## paulistano (30 May 2012)

holgazan dijo:


> Telefónica
> 
> 0.4€ en Noviembre.
> 0.9€ en Mayo 2013 en acciones nuevas.
> ...



Vamos, que comprando ahora te garantizas 1,3 euros de dividendo.

Luego si compro mañana a 8,5.....es como comprar telefónicas a 7,2....:

Mañana doy la orden de compra, no creo que se les ocurra un profit warning o reducir dividendo debido a su elevada deuda...no creo, no...no creo....:no:


----------



## Caronte el barquero (30 May 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Que lleve bragas limpias, por favor
> 
> Sáenz de Santamaría viaja a EEUU para reunirse con el Tesoro y con el FMI - elEconomista.es




Que manera de hacer el ridículo, no va a entender nada.

Que envien a alguien que sepa negociar al menos.


----------



## ghkghk (30 May 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Que manera de hacer el ridículo, no va a entender nada.
> 
> Que envien a alguien que sepa negociar al menos.



Conozco no menos de 20 foreros de burbuja.info que harian mejor papel que la presuntamente retrasada esa, porque saben mas de economia y negocian mejor. Empezando por mi.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Adriangtir (30 May 2012)

Señores, hoy la "ejecutiva de pymes del bankinter" me ha ofrecido:
Pagares
Preferentes
Vivienda

No es el banco más profesionalizado??

Y estaba buena pero no por el precio a pagar XD

Por cierto me he sentido importante, ha venido ella a mi casa...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (30 May 2012)

Yo tambien iria, pero pa tirarme a la Lagarde. Me pone el poder.


----------



## sr.anus (30 May 2012)

Desde la oscuridad sigo el hilo al minuto, pero responder desde una bb es un asco. Por eso, empecemos:

-Que hago con los derechos de gas natural, la estrella del dia, las vendo a mercado, o cojo los papelitos?

-Hace dos semanas predije santander a 4,1x en menos de 15 dias, donde esta mi jamon?, creo que toco 4,18.

-Sigo esperando la señal de bertok, mientras tanto como buen inveshor me estan dando para el pelo con mis ibe, una visita de pandoro en toda regla

-Algun valor refugio? donde dejar descansar euros? ya hay miedito en las calles, yo estoy cagado, meto mientras tanto dos duros en j&j y otros dos duros en danone. Por si esto se termina de ir al guano de verdad?


----------



## Change (30 May 2012)

Pues yo creo que si perdemos los 5000 vamos a estar mucho tiempo entre 4500 y 4900 (estabamos alla por 1995) que es donde nos toca estar siendo como somos una bolsa de un pais que sus valores comparados con el dax son un 50/75% mas baratos de promedio en nuestro mercado, por no hablar del tipo de compañias que ellos tienen en su bolsa y las que tenemos nosotros, unos tienen tecnologia, industria, laboratorios y otros 4 empresas PIJAS::

Las risas de los 16miles se quedan para la historia de los mercados del resto del mundo que recordara la bolsa EJPAÑOLA como un monopoly donde ganan siempre los mismos y pierden los demas ::.

Nuestro espejo solo en la bolsa, es Japon, el Nikkei tiene un mercado dificil muy poco predecible, ellos se lo guisan y ellos se lo comen, llegaron a los 40.000 :: (burbuja inmobiliaria) y cuando aqui presumiamos de los 14miles ellos intentaban irse a 16mil en un intento de resarcirse y analistos precidiciendo que tocarian pronto los 30mil, mirar donde se han quedaro justo sin pasar de los 10mil.

Si volvemos a funcionar como un mercado de bolsa, cuando menos correcto ya no digo serio, el valor del chulibex si nos dejan quedar en europa, sera el valor real de las empresas que formen nuestro mercado, si es asi, ir pensando en una LLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLarga sobre los 4800.

Es lo que pienso no digo que tenga que ser asi.

Lo siento me jode tanta manipulacion


----------



## ponzi (30 May 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Señores, hoy la "ejecutiva de pymes del bankinter" me ha ofrecido:
> Pagares
> Preferentes
> Vivienda
> ...



Jojojojojo ya no se cortan ni con los nombres en caja laboral al menos los empaquetan en fondos para disimular un poco el muerto. Era de pymes o del area de finanzas? Si es de la segunda area creo que se quien dices...aunque bueno el antiguo consejero delegado fusiono varios departamentos asi que mezclo a todo el mundo. En bk tienes que ir en plan autodidacta como te dejes guiar por sus consejos palmas hasta lo que no tienes.


----------



## Durmiente (30 May 2012)

In Spain, we don't trust

“In Spain we don´t trust”: la Bolsa y la deuda se hunden sin remisión


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (30 May 2012)

Muerto Viviente, ya tienes tus telefónicas a 8,7 casi casi (lo decías hace un mes como una utopía futura, como un megalogro jeje). Nada, yo te digo lo de entonces y entonces y entonces, que hasta 8-7,6 aún puedes esperarla bien..::


----------



## ponzi (30 May 2012)

sr.anus dijo:


> Desde la oscuridad sigo el hilo al minuto, pero responder desde una bb es un asco. Por eso, empecemos:
> 
> -Que hago con los derechos de gas natural, la estrella del dia, las vendo a mercado, o cojo los papelitos?
> 
> ...



Los dolares en bekhishare, los euros y los francos con bestinfond, el cash en danone y en alguna petrolera (repsol,statoil,total). Un poco en el sp500 en dolares y otro poco en el eurostoxx.300 latas de atun 20 de piñas, 40 de pate,30 calamares 20 un poco variado. Si el dinero a diversificar no es mucho el orden de preferencias seria : latas, bekhishare, bestinfond y recortada para la despensa


----------



## Janus (30 May 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Que lleve bragas limpias, por favor
> 
> Sáenz de Santamaría viaja a EEUU para reunirse con el Tesoro y con el FMI - elEconomista.es




Does she speak english?.


----------



## spheratu (30 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Does she speak english?.



who cares? she just has to blow some dicks.

por cierto,esa zorra no irá a planificar la salida del euro no?


----------



## ponzi (30 May 2012)

Por cierto al margen del hilo...Ya que veo que algunos se dedican a la hosteleria...Cual es el mejor sitio donde comprar con una buena relacion calidad precio latas (300-500)? sin contar con makro


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (30 May 2012)

No mentes a la bicha.

Esto ira mas o menos asi:

Hola Timi:






Uhmmm tu eres....






La de españa, la que ha venido a negociar.

Ahhh, la que ha venido a "negociar", que la quieres asi:






o asi:






asi asi:






que viciosilla...


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (30 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Does she speak english?.



Qué va a buscar trabajo?? ahh!! Rajoy no viaja y no habla con la gente de economía pq no sabe inglés jeje somos la coña mundial :rolleye::rolleye: De paso, que se apunten al reparto de la proxima película de Borak (pq es de pelí pornohumorística todo lo que rodea a este país).


----------



## ponzi (30 May 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> No mentes a la bicha.
> 
> Esto ira mas o menos asi:
> 
> ...



Eres un artista...Lo que habria dado por verte vendiendo bmw a la fauna iberica... menudo showman


----------



## The Hellion (30 May 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> No mentes a la bicha.
> 
> Esto ira mas o menos asi:
> 
> ...



El uno iba a aprender economía en dos tardes, y la otra se creía que con un poco de maquillaje y algo de photoshop se convertía en vampiresa. 

Joder qué cuadrilla.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (30 May 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> El uno iba a aprender economía en dos tardes, y la otra se creía que con un poco de maquillaje y algo de photoshop se convertía en vampiresa.
> 
> Joder qué cuadrilla.



no tiene pechos parece, no?? :


----------



## Janus (30 May 2012)

Creo que hay más leyenda que desplomes. Estamos solo 230 pipos más abajo que hace 10 días. Aquí hace falta un par de ostias de 200 pipos para abajo en dos días seguidos.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (30 May 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Eres un artista...Lo que habria dado por verte vendiendo bmw a la fauna iberica... menudo showman



Bueno showman no se pero tengo el record de denuncias, la gente no entiende las bromas. En este pais falta sentido del humor.

Dos tardes de economia¿?, mira que esta tiene pinta de gastar un bote de laca todos los dias, ahi se forma una nebulosa que impide el conocimiento.


----------



## burbubolsa (30 May 2012)

La Nancy de Hierro negociando cosas con los americanos... Yo me atornillo a la silla, no sea que me consideren un activo.


----------



## burbubolsa (30 May 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> no tiene pechos parece, no?? :



Es igual que una nancy.


----------



## Janus (30 May 2012)

La vela diaria del SP es muy bajista. Aviso de warning.


----------



## Pepitoria (30 May 2012)

España mata

La OCU asegura que la camiseta de España para la Eurocopa es tóxica - EcoDiario.es


----------



## burbublase (30 May 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador Grandísimo Gurú burbujista. Centrate, que te estas equivocando en el objetivo, es esta la que buscas, y luego riete de todos nosotos.


----------



## Mulder (30 May 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Jojojojojo ya no se cortan ni con los nombres en caja laboral al menos los empaquetan en fondos para disimular un poco el muerto. Era de pymes o del area de finanzas? Si es de la segunda area creo que se quien dices...aunque bueno el antiguo consejero delegado fusiono varios departamentos asi que mezclo a todo el mundo. En bk tienes que ir en plan autodidacta como te dejes guiar por sus consejos palmas hasta lo que no tienes.



Pues yo tengo un familiar que el otro día fue a pagar un recibo a la CAM y le recibió el director de la oficina en su despacho ¡para tramitarle el pago! :XX:

Ya solo les falta que se arrodillen delante de uno y le bajen la bragueta :XX:

No cabe duda de que vivimos tiempos interesantes.


----------



## Sr. Breve (30 May 2012)

otro mínimo hecho en el EUR/CNY...

¿le pegarán al sp500 otra vez?


----------



## burbubolsa (30 May 2012)

Chinito, te cedo mi red de información confidencial. Solo tienes que entrar en facebook en la página de una cosa que se llama Espacio Mandarín. Dicen que enseñan chino, pero yo creo que son algo así como espías.


----------



## Pepitoria (30 May 2012)




----------



## burbubolsa (30 May 2012)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> otro mínimo hecho en el EUR/CNY...
> 
> ¿le pegarán al sp500 otra vez?



El EURCNY está haciendo cosas harto raras. Esperamos a la vela reactiva. Si no hay vela reactiva, podría ser mala señal.


----------



## burbubolsa (30 May 2012)

NZDJPY dice que el precio objetivo del ES es 1247.50 en rango diario.


----------



## R3v3nANT (30 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Does she speak english?.



You must be kidding. 

Enviado desde mi HTC Desire usando Tapatalk


----------



## Sr. Breve (30 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> El EURCNY está haciendo cosas harto raras. Esperamos a la vela reactiva. Si no hay vela reactiva, podría ser mala señal.



exacto, siempre hay que esperar la vela reactiva...

se puede elegir ponerse corto ya en timeframe menores con recorridos/stops pequeños, o esperar al cierre y ver si el EUR/CNY está en mínimos y el sp500 está en un nivel "alto" del intradía, para buscar cortos al día siguiente


----------



## Janus (30 May 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> You must be kidding.
> 
> Enviado desde mi HTC Desire usando Tapatalk



No, It is important to speak English to specify the price of her service.


----------



## Adriangtir (30 May 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Jojojojojo ya no se cortan ni con los nombres en caja laboral al menos los empaquetan en fondos para disimular un poco el muerto. Era de pymes o del area de finanzas? Si es de la segunda area creo que se quien dices...aunque bueno el antiguo consejero delegado fusiono varios departamentos asi que mezclo a todo el mundo. En bk tienes que ir en plan autodidacta como te dejes guiar por sus consejos palmas hasta lo que no tienes.



Era del área de pymes (o eso pone en su tarjeta).

La señorita (por edad, no se su estado civil) venía a endosarme las nuevas condiciones para pymes (15€/mes por banca online y 45€ año de mantenimiento :: ) y como rechace las nuevas condiciones venía a "negociar" que si llevaba los lereles que tengo en el sabadell y santander y los metía en algún producto suyo podría quitarme dichas comisiones.

Me he sentido bastante ofendido y he dicho amablemente que esos productos eran de alto riesgo y que pasaba ampliamente, que para jugarme mis lereles esta la bolsa y seguir este hilo (esto último quizá no XD).

Mañana procederé a cerrar la cuenta que mantenía con ellos de la sociedad y la abriré en... la verdad es que no se, estoy por pasarme al dinero negro :

Y por último, no olvidaré su frase:
"Pues yo he comprado bastantes pagarés del bankinter, el año pasado rindieron genial..."

¿Saldrá esta manifestándose en contra de los bancos?


----------



## fudoken (30 May 2012)

Exijo que se cambie el titulo del hilo.

Junio del 2012 no es el mes del juicio final.

Es un gran mes. Es el mes de la justicia. El mes que Grecia se pira del euro.

El mes en el que el pais de los corruptos y el paro, España, quebró su sistema bancario. Y se acabó el negocio de los estafadores.

El mes que nos liberamos de la mayor estafa de la decada, el euro. Una puta estafa para luego pagar el doble por todo.

El mes en que los ahorros del PPSOE y su negocio en cajas de ahorros y Banca se va a la mierda.

Solo lloraran, o se suicidaran, los que tienen mucho. Para el resto sera una liberacion, porque no tenemos nada.

Solo espero que estos hijoputas que meten la pasta en paraisos fiscales, se les pille y se les meta en la carcel. Una utopia, lo se, porque en el pais de los corruptos no se les juzga.


----------



## MateAmargo (30 May 2012)

Como los datos del PMI chino (a la 01.00 gmt de este viernes el oficial, 02.30 el HSBC) no digo malos, si nó planos, el eur y aud se terminán de liar.


----------



## paulistano (30 May 2012)

fudoken, no te engañes....aquí el castuzo más tonto tiene sus 500.000 euros en cash por alguna parte como mínimo....para lo que nos viene, con ese dinero va a vivir mejor que mucha gente que lo único que hemos hecho ha sido trabajar y pagar impuestos honradamente.

Yo tengo claro que los que menos van a sufrir son ellos.


----------



## ponzi (30 May 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Bueno showman no se pero tengo el record de denuncias, la gente no entiende las bromas. En este pais falta sentido del humor.
> 
> Dos tardes de economia¿?, mira que esta tiene pinta de gastar un bote de laca todos los dias, ahi se forma una nebulosa que impide el conocimiento.



Cuando contaste tu experiencia con el gitanillo aficionado a los bmw ... en ese momento me vino a la cabeza una escena de torrente


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MFYwRMCLmQ4&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Maravedi (30 May 2012)

Chinito que opinión le merece a uste el Nissan gtr ? Probo vendio alguno?hablan de el como lo mas eficiente en circuito,por cierto se zumba a todo lo que se cruza


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (30 May 2012)

Hola hamijos, vengo a repostear esto para el que se lo perdiera este mediodía:


----------



## pipoapipo (30 May 2012)

joer, al cierre de ayer, a las 10 de la noche......parecia q estabamos a las puertas del reboton en USA y DAX....... ahora estamos....... q como no cierren proximamente el hueco los gusanos....... tenemos una isla.......... mamma mia

nota mental..... buscar un libro q trate sobre la caza y cria en cautividad de los caracoles....


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (30 May 2012)

Intepretación Ibex: bueno, ayer decíamos que por debajo de 6230 fuera y por debajo de 6215 podrían hacerse cortos, no dijimos nada de largos creo recordar.





Bueno, hoy ha realizado 2 estructuras de impulso ortodoxas alcistas y 2 estructuras bajistas (la 2ª acelerada) que lo llevo muy abajo a la zona de 6070.
No quiero decir nada, pero yo seguiría fuera hasta que no alcance los 6180-6240 y finalmente supere los 6315.
Por debajo de 6070, un cierre diario sería muy peligroso ya que nos podría confirma una especie de doble techo irregular que nos mandaría a los 5850-5800, esperemos que no sea un doble techo irregular..


----------



## Ajetreo (30 May 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> joer, al cierre de ayer, a las 10 de la noche......parecia q estabamos a las puertas del reboton en USA y DAX....... ahora estamos....... q como no cierren proximamente el hueco los gusanos....... tenemos una isla.......... mamma mia
> 
> nota mental..... buscar un libro q trate sobre la caza y cria en cautividad de los caracoles....



Un sistema de riego por goteo, para ahorrar agua, tejas y alguna hoja de alcachofa o de lechuga...Evitar pájaros y herbicidas... y corren solos.

Usted les enchufa el agua de 4 a 6 de la mañana y solo tiene que seguir la manguera... están todos en linea

Las tejas son para los que tiene a bien dejar para que críen, así no los quema el sol

Saluditos

Ahora que Mulder nos esplique lo de las alcachofas,,,


----------



## Sr. Breve (30 May 2012)

sigue cayendo el EUR/CNY

como no metan un manguerazo pronto.......


----------



## MarketMaker (30 May 2012)

Maravedi dijo:


> Chinito que opinión le merece a uste el Nissan gtr ? Probo vendio alguno?hablan de el como lo mas eficiente en circuito,por cierto se zumba a todo lo que se cruza



Un gran coche, rey en las pistas de drifting.

Customizable desde la conexión usb con el lap.

Le puede subir la potencia "pirateándolo" a niveles impensables.

Busque en youtube vídeos gtr skyline 400 km/h

Precio ajustado para lo que te dan. 

No se lo piense, le dará sensaciones extremas. Se lo puedo asegurar.


----------



## ponzi (30 May 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Era del área de pymes (o eso pone en su tarjeta).
> 
> La señorita (por edad, no se su estado civil) venía a endosarme las nuevas condiciones para pymes (15€/mes por banca online y 45€ año de mantenimiento :: ) y como rechace las nuevas condiciones venía a "negociar" que si llevaba los lereles que tengo en el sabadell y santander y los metía en algún producto suyo podría quitarme dichas comisiones.
> 
> ...



Pues si que andan necesitados. Como se ha degenerado el chiringuito estos ultimos años. Ya te lo confirmo yo, tu eres su negocio, si te tratan asi mal futuro les veo. Ellos viven por y para las pymes amen de la plataforma y broker que manejan que es de los mejores. Como curiosidad gente que se ha dejado asesorar 100% por ellos en la mayoria de los casos han perdido una buena parte de su patrimonio (ojo los comerciales de calle tienen campañas asi que su prioridad es vender lo que toque sin importar si es apropiado o no a tus necesidades). Tengo algunas anecdotas bastante majas (modo chinito). Tienen que verte bastante enterado y que manejes pasta para mandarte a la creme de la creme(Hay 5 asesores que son los que manejan el cotarro... a partir de 80k-100k) el asesoramiento a estos niveles cambia a niveles estratofericos ( pasan de los garantizados,pagares y preferentes a bonos de empresas extranjeras, divisas y cosas bastate majas). Son gente con bastantes recursos, ofrecen carteras bastantes majas (en este caso igual, si no eres un pez de los gordos gordos (muevas minimo 1 mill) es preferible usarlos para que te asesoren y recopilar informacion pero en la toma de decisiones siempre al margen de ellos). Para pymes pequeñas siempre habia oido que las mejores habian sido bankinter,banesto,la caixa,popular(esta ultima hace años hoy en dia mejor ni acercarse) ... A nivel de asesoramiento bbva me parece gente muy seria tanto en el pasado como hoy en dia (aunque el haber colado preferentes les ha manchado un poco la imagen). Si estuviese en tu lugar intentaria negociar con bbva (al margen de algunas pifias pequeñas en comparacion al resto suelen mimar un poco mas a sus clientes)


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (30 May 2012)

Santander, BBVa, Sabadell, incluso Bankinter han realizado buenas o muy buenas velas si mañanan confirman con una vela alcista que supera su sombra.
Sacyr, telefónica, bme y gamesa han realizado sin embargo velas realmente malas (alguna, incluso formación de 3 cuervos negros), a ver mañana si se produce alguna línea penetrante o algo así, sino malo malo para estos valores.


----------



## burbubolsa (30 May 2012)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> sigue cayendo el EUR/CNY
> 
> como no metan un manguerazo pronto.......



Tal y como se ha visto hoy, solo les queda dinero de mentira. Contaba con que harían la compensación disimuladamente a lo largo del mes contable, pero ha sido en el mismo día. Malísimo presagio.


----------



## ponzi (30 May 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo tengo un familiar que el otro día fue a pagar un recibo a la CAM y le recibió el director de la oficina en su despacho ¡para tramitarle el pago! :XX:
> 
> Ya solo les falta que se arrodillen delante de uno y le bajen la bragueta :XX:
> 
> No cabe duda de que vivimos tiempos interesantes.



Para un recibo??? Jajajaja si que esta tiesa la cam. A mi la unica entidad que me transmite UN POCO de confianza es BBVA (los gestores de riesgos llevan años haciendo un buen trabajo asi que ahora deberia notarse) Aun asi si alguna entidad grande como Bankia hace un sin pa dara igual en que entidad estemos ya que habra un efecto contagio para todas las entidades.


----------



## Maravedi (30 May 2012)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Un gran coche, rey en las pistas de drifting.
> 
> Customizable desde la conexión usb con el lap.
> 
> ...



Yo vengo de circuitear en moto,pero ya me he calzado demasiadas y estoy tocao,busco un enlatao con las mismas sensaciones que una moto y todos los entendidos destacan el gtr

Me tira para atrás la fiabilidad un 3.8 biturbo de 545 cv (el 2013 que sale ahora creo) lo veo mu apretao me engorile con M3 09 pero para circuitear no lo veo,tiene uste uno? Para cuando una prueba dinámica ? :fiufiu:


----------



## ghkghk (30 May 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Santander, BBVa, Sabadell, incluso Bankinter han realizado buenas o muy buenas velas si mañanan confirman con una vela alcista que supera su sombra.
> Sacyr, telefónica, bme y gamesa han realizado sin embargo velas realmente malas (alguna, incluso formación de 3 cuervos negros), a ver mañana si se produce alguna línea penetrante o algo así, sino malo malo para estos valores.



No ose a poner 3 cuervos negros a mis BME!!

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (30 May 2012)

Lo del gobierno con bankia y el BCE, me ha recordado a la picaresca histórica española. Es decir, han querido colarle un rescate bancario vía deuda soberana como dando por hecho que tragarían en Bruselas (recordemos que con ING, Holanda tuvo que poner 10-12 mil millones de su bolsillo, por eso dice ahora que nones..), muy al estilo de una cena de empresa de navidad donde todo dios gorronea a la empresa o al jefe cubatas y cubatas pensando que los va a pagar, y al final, te quedas con cara de idiota si tiene que pagar cada uno lo suyo. Ha definido de sobra como somos. Yo soy el jefe del tesoro norteamericano y la presidenta del FMI, y veo que viene a reunirse conmigo no ni el presidente, ni la nº 2 del partido ni tan siquiera De Guindos o Montoro, sino una perfecta desconocida del mercado, y primero, la recibo con lástima y segundo no hago ni puto caso. Me parece que tendrían que ir unos cuantos, es un deprecio para esas personas, el símil sería como si a De Guindos le viene a visitar de urgencia una tipa de un parlamento bananero para pedirle dinero. Hay que pedir de una vez sensatez a los políticos.


----------



## Independentista_vasco (30 May 2012)

Hoy está bastante bien la tertulia, con Aleph. Respecto al Ibex esperan rebote con LTRO próxima... y luego recomiendan salir.

Economía Directa 30-05-2012 El Gobierno se estrella contra Bruselas en mp3 (30/05 a las 19:31:47) 01:11:44 1258135 - iVoox


----------



## Pepitoria (30 May 2012)

MM, ¿como van esos caracoles? 

Mira que nos fundimos los 1300,...


----------



## ponzi (30 May 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Lo del gobierno con bankia y el BCE, me ha recordado a la picaresca histórica española. Es decir, han querido colarle un rescate bancario vía deuda soberana como dando por hecho que tragarían en Bruselas (recordemos que con ING, Holanda tuvo que poner 10-12 mil millones de su bolsillo, por eso dice ahora que nones..), muy al estilo de una cena de empresa de navidad donde todo dios gorronea a la empresa o al jefe cubatas y cubatas pensando que los va a pagar, y al final, te quedas con cara de idiota si tiene que pagar cada uno lo suyo. Ha definido de sobra como somos. Yo soy el jefe del tesoro norteamericano y la presidenta del FMI, y veo que viene a reunirse conmigo no ni el presidente, ni la nº 2 del partido ni tan siquiera De Guindos o Montoro, sino una perfecta desconocida del mercado, y primero, la recibo con lástima y segundo no hago ni puto caso. Me parece que tendrían que ir unos cuantos, es un deprecio para esas personas, el símil sería como si a De Guindos le viene a visitar de urgencia una tipa de un parlamento bananero para pedirle dinero. Hay que pedir de una vez sensatez a los políticos.



Hay una conclusion clara...Rajoy es un vago, tiene a soraya para que le haga todo el trabajo sucio.A mi me da que la barbie es de las pocas personas inteligentes y currantes que tiene el partido.


----------



## Sr. Breve (30 May 2012)

amaga el tramo de la siguiente caída...

aún queda sesión


----------



## burbubolsa (30 May 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Lo del gobierno con bankia y el BCE, me ha recordado a la picaresca histórica española. Es decir, han querido colarle un rescate bancario vía deuda soberana como dando por hecho que tragarían en Bruselas (recordemos que con ING, Holanda tuvo que poner 10-12 mil millones de su bolsillo, por eso dice ahora que nones..), muy al estilo de una cena de empresa de navidad donde todo dios gorronea a la empresa o al jefe cubatas y cubatas pensando que los va a pagar, y al final, te quedas con cara de idiota si tiene que pagar cada uno lo suyo. Ha definido de sobra como somos. Yo soy el jefe del tesoro norteamericano y la presidenta del FMI, y veo que viene a reunirse conmigo no ni el presidente, ni la nº 2 del partido ni tan siquiera De Guindos o Montoro, sino una perfecta desconocida del mercado, y primero, la recibo con lástima y segundo no hago ni puto caso. Me parece que tendrían que ir unos cuantos, es un deprecio para esas personas, el símil sería como si a De Guindos le viene a visitar de urgencia una tipa de un parlamento bananero para pedirle dinero. Hay que pedir de una vez sensatez a los políticos.



Me da la impresión de que muchas de las medidas anticrisis han salido de la cabeza de la Nancy de Hierro. Por eso va a ir a explicarlas en persona, especialmente por qué se llevan dos años de reforma bancaria sin que dejen de aparecer números y ladrillos rojos, o cómo es posible que en Bankia nadie haya actuado fuera de la ley hundiendo el valor en bolsa.


----------



## burbubolsa (30 May 2012)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> amaga el tramo de la siguiente caída...
> 
> aún queda sesión



Por técnico no se va a poder ver el suelo. El suelo se formará a partir del eventual rescate/intervención. La evolución de las bolsas griega y portuguesa pueden servir de precedentes. Creo que están en una L.

El ES parece oscilar entre los pivotes (camarilla, fibonacci) y la media exponencial de 200 como pivote móvil.


----------



## bertok (30 May 2012)

Soldados de la Trinchera de Burbuja, sed pacientes. Sé que es dificil contenerse a tantas tentaciones de precios que parecen bajos ....

Los pacientes disfrutarán de la mejor operación de su vida.

Apretad el culo y sigamos comiendo tortillas de patatas de sipanha :: mientras nuestros enemigos larguistas caen en el fuego cruzado. :fiufiu:


----------



## Claca (30 May 2012)

burbufilia dijo:


> Bueno, que no hay referencias tésnicas. Yamentiende



Es que precisamente me refiero a eso 

Otra cosa es que sea en estos momentos entre difícil e imposible determinar cual de ellas será la suficientemente relevante como para servir de suelo, pero haberlas, siempre las hay.


----------



## Sipanha (30 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Soldados de la Trinchera de Burbuja, sed pacientes. Sé que es dificil contenerse a tantas tentaciones de precios que parecen bajos ....
> 
> Los pacientes disfrutarán de la mejor operación de su vida.
> 
> Apretad el culo y sigamos comiendo tortillas de patatas de sipanha :: mientras nuestros enemigos larguistas caen en el fuego cruzado. :fiufiu:



Como siga lloviendo guano van a parecer tortillas de chocolate en vez de patatas. ::


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 May 2012)

carloszorro dijo:


> Llega la hora de la verdad, primer soporte importante en 5.000 puntos.:cook:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Este es el gráfico que llevamos siguiendo hace tiempo Carlos... 

Yo esperaba un rebote (onda4 de C) sobre los 6400-6700 para luego ir a buscar los 5200-5400 como final (onda5 de C), pero o rebotamos ya, o nos vamos del tirón y parece demasiado pronto para hacer mínimo con todo lo que queda por salir. Hoy el dato de la M3 de abril, ha bajado. Me da a mi que más que con crecimiento saldremos de ese mínimo vía inflación... 

Como le dije a Ponzi, si la OndaC es el 61,8% de la OndaA (que suele ser lo más normal), el final estaría en los 5394. Si es un 100% compra medicamentos, armas y munición... :

Saludos...


----------



## Mr. Brightside (30 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Soldados de la Trinchera de Burbuja, sed pacientes. Sé que es dificil contenerse a tantas tentaciones de precios que parecen bajos ....
> 
> Los pacientes disfrutarán de la mejor operación de su vida.
> 
> Apretad el culo y sigamos comiendo tortillas de patatas de sipanha :: mientras nuestros enemigos larguistas caen en el fuego cruzado. :fiufiu:



Aunque estemos en el bando contrario de los larguistas, ya casi heridos de muerte, somos amigos. 

Los enemigos son otros.


----------



## bertok (30 May 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Como siga lloviendo guano van a parecer tortillas de chocolate en vez de patatas. ::



Disfruta, estamos a cubierto.

Cuando saltemos de la trinchera, el panorama será para llorar pero no pararemos.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (30 May 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Hay una conclusion clara...Rajoy es un vago, tiene a soraya para que le haga todo el trabajo sucio.A mi me da que la barbie es de las pocas personas inteligentes y currantes que tiene el partido.



Es muy vago, sí que parece sensato y preparato y ciertamente, tampoco le pedimos el protagonismo como otros al estilo de Ibarra o Aguirre, pero tío, habla al país, muévete, llama a unos a otros, vete con Soraya aunque sea para ir de comprar por la Gran Manzana, que vean que va respaldada (os imagináis a la Pajín haciendo lo mismo?? bueno, Leire Pajín era una ignorante, ésta no lo es, pero joder, que no puede ser!!). A mi me parece un tipo preparado salvo en idiomas, y da el pego infinitamente más que ZP, pero coño, que se active de un Santa Vez. Aqui sólo vemos a Soraya y a De Guindos, el resto del PP no existe.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (30 May 2012)

Os imagináis que hiciese lo mismo el 5º de Jazztel para reunirse con el CEO de Microsoft Steve Ballmer o con otro similar. Me pregunto si la conocerán..


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (30 May 2012)

El sr.Luis estaba fuera o se va de caracolero?



Spoiler



Para mi no es un superventas porque se llama Nissan, el comprador generalista del 911, tambien ve un porsche no solo un 911, no se si me explico. 

Aunque tampoco creo que se buscara ser un gran exito comercial, es un producto muy definido, y que incluso tampoco sirve como complemento de moda como puede ser el 911 o el 360. El oomprador de ese nissan, sabe que compra y no quiere otra cosa, aunque tenga el dinero.

Es un coche muy bien rematado, e increiblemente rapido y facil de llevar para lo rapido que va. 
Yo como soy un sentimental nunca me lo compraria, pero vaya que es un cochazo y a ese precio...Me gustan los coches no tan perfectos, y traccion trasera eh.

De gitanos me acuerdo de una que no la he contado todavia creo.
Como hay futbol, pues la cuenta hoy.

Un dia de estos de no hace tanto, el ibex andaria por los 12.000 o asi, quizas un poco mas, para que se hagan una idea de las fechas. Yo tras mis mas de 10 años y multiples reprimendas habia logrado ascender y ya no era un vendedor de crecepelos marca BMW, ahora gestionaba el concesionario, y me aburria como una ostra, porque el dia a dia con la gente era divertido, ahora solo entablaba conversacion con algun subdito [es lo que mas me gustaba de ser jefe llamarles mis sudbitos], clientes cabreados y dueños cabreados y la muchacha de la linea erotica a la que solia llamar en busca de "cariñitos para mi machito" segun ponia el anuncio del periodico.

A esto que uno de los algalfisfas que habia por comerciales jovenes [gente que estudian ade o empresariales, y piensan que saben vender sin haber colocar un caramelo en la puerta de un colegio] me avisa que hay un problema, que saliera.

Problema, los algalfilfa llamaban problema a todo, eran un plaga, como los añoro. Bueno sali y me encontre, y no exagero a no menos de 20 gitanos dentro del concesionario, claro, me frote las manos, no sin antes bendecir mi suerte al señor por sacarme de aquella anodina mañana.

Para empezar, yo siempre rompia el hielo con algun chascarrillo, broma, ocurrencia, algo para comenzar con una sonrisa por parte del nuevo cliente. Esto como las entradas de Mr.B[no se lo tome a mal] nunca salian bien, y obtenia justo lo contrario, el cliente se enfadaba o incluso al peor, no entendia nada.

Atendiendo a lo oscuro de sus ropajes, me acerque al que considere el patriarca [busque al adulto mas mayor y mas gordo que vi]

-Lo siento mucho la perdida, supongo que seria una persona muy querida, todas mis condolencias.  no es broma, como son tantos y van de negro parece esto un entierro eh, eh.

-...........................................

-[me percate que estos eran de los primeros, de los que se habian enfadado, asi que no tenia otra que seguir con mas chascarrillos] Lamento decirles que aqui solo tenemos vehiculos de primera mano, los coches de segunda mano los tienen por ahi [señalando la puerta].

-.....................................................
-:S, pero si quieren un vehiculo nuevo, han venido al sitio correcto, aceptamos dinero en cash tambien.
-Venimoverh el grande eze que tiene ahi.
-Maginifica eleccion, se nota que tiene buen gusto. [yo esta frase siempre la solia decir mirando a la acompañante, pero en este caso al haber tantas mujeres y para no repetir la frase tantas veces como mujeres habia, lo dije lento mientras repasaba con la mirada a todas y cada una de ellas que por edad me parecian que podian ser su mujer, quizas quede como retrasado, ya que lo dije muy lento, pero mejor tonto que maleducado]

-[aqui salto uno del fondo, se abrieron como las aguas para que lo puediera ver entre la multitud] queremosh el modelo mas alto, el mas caro.

-[$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ en mi cabeza], ah pues perfecto justo este es el tope de gama, y como pueden ver si se acercan [joder me tuve que poner los bolis como conos de esos que utilizan para indicar a los aviones, de tanta gente que habia] y me siguen, este justo es el tope de gama, con todos los lujos posibles, a nivel de ministro.

- Megusta megusta, pero hay que hablar del precio. Pruebalo mujer sientate, venga sentasus y me decis si sus gusta.

- [se acuerdan del chiste de los catalanes el seiscientos y la peseta, pues lo mismo, pero un serie 7 y un clan gitano]

Me sente con el patriarca junto con uno de sus hijos para comenzar a hablar del precio, los pagos y todas esas cosas. Y comence con mi entretenimiento 2.0.

-Bueno las formas de pago, los billetes me los pueden traer en bolsas, pero que no esten usadas si me hacen el favor, jejejeje [chascarrillo tipico en estos casos, se rieron]
-Si, lo pagamos por adelantado en billetes.

La conversacion siguio por los derroteros tipicos a partir de este punto.

Yo seguia mirando si el coche todavia estaba alli y/o le faltaba alguna rueda o capo.

-Pues quedamos asi, dentro de unos 4 dias le aviso y ya pueden venir a por el. Y el pago como hemos quedado [esto no se puede decir]

- Perfecto hombre, si los negocios se hacen dandose uno la mano.
-Claro que si, se la doy a su hijo y a usted, que tampoco soy yo el rey y esto un pasamanos, pero salude a su familia de mi parte, que aqui les esperamos a todos el proximos dia, para la entrega. [mentira si vienen otro dia y aquello lo ve alguien, igual piensan que habia una manifestacion o algo]

-AMONOSSSSSSSSSS.



Y se fueron todos por donde habian venido, faltaba alguna que otra cosa, pero bueno eso ya lo recuperamos metiendole algun extra el dia que lo recibio.

Vino, pago y se llevo el coche. Jodido 730 d que sacamos gracias a estos amables gitanillos.


----------



## ponzi (30 May 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Es muy vago, sí que parece sensato y preparato y ciertamente, tampoco le pedimos el protagonismo como otros al estilo de Ibarra o Aguirre, pero tío, habla al país, muévete, llama a unos a otros, vete con Soraya aunque sea para ir de comprar por la Gran Manzana, que vean que va respaldada (os imagináis a la Pajín haciendo lo mismo?? bueno, Leire Pajín era una ignorante, ésta no lo es, pero joder, que no puede ser!!). A mi me parece un tipo preparado salvo en idiomas, y da el pego infinitamente más que ZP, pero coño, que se active de un Santa Vez. Aqui sólo vemos a Soraya y a De Guindos, el resto del PP no existe.



Puede ser todo lo sensato que quieras pero es un vago redomado. Ha tardado 7 meses en dar su primera rueda de prensa y para no decir nada. Te doy toda la razon para mi los unicos que valen en el pp son de guindos y soraya. Estoy convencido que guindos terminara quemandose


----------



## kokaine (30 May 2012)

Y olvidándonos de análisis técnicos, y sabiendo que de la bolsa siempre se ha dicho que es un indicador adelantado de la economía unos 6 meses, pensando solo en eso, yo veo claro que se esta cocinando algo, que el dinero sale en estampida de "españa" y eso es por algo, mas alla de la "necesidad" de provisionar ladrillo y telas de esas.

La salida tan brutal de dinero que están sufriendo las empresas de "españa" creo que ya ha pasado el punto de ser debido a recesión, provisión de ladrillo, paro, en mi opinión va mas alla de todo eso, es por algo, el que??

Pues algo gordo, o salida del euro, o corralito. No creo que haya otro fin.


----------



## Samo (30 May 2012)

> Rajoy (...) a mi me parece un tipo preparado salvo en idiomas



Preparado en que, si se me permite la pregunta? para mi es otro producto del apparatchik, un señor que se ha estado de poltrona en poltrona los últimos 25 años, sin asomar las narices por la calle. Ni siquiera tiene experiencia docente. No ha llegado por méritos tampoco, le pusiero a dedo, el único merito que tiene es haber sabido aguantar las embestidas de sus correligionarios de partido y de la caverna mediática. Es una nulidad, igual que Zapatero.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (30 May 2012)

burbufilia dijo:


> Es factible un suelo en los 5500 que dure unos pocos días y luego pánicos que hagan rozar los 5000. Pero después de eso, *NO HAY NADA. PERO NADA*



Algo hay. Este gráfico es con las líneas trazadas de hace tiempo, pero actualizado a hoy.







Tras la batalla en los 6700, parece que vamos a los 59XX. ¿Rebotará ahí? ni puta idea. Pero desde luego que sería un punto perfecto para hacerlo. Ahora mismo las noticias son apocalípticas, todo el mundo ve guano por todas partes, tanto los foreros antiguos del hilo como los nuevos que han venido estos días. Sería la tormenta perfecta para meter una sacudida para arriba en un pispas que no dé tiempo a nadie a entrar (tipo la vela de las 13 horas), dejar que se suba la gente, hacer una caída hacia abajo para echar a los que se han subido a posteriori para después volver a subir, esta vez solos hasta al menos los 6700 o cerca. Sería un movimiento leoncio hijoputil perfecto.


----------



## Pepitoria (30 May 2012)

El after usano haciendo sangre...


----------



## Ajetreo (30 May 2012)

a las 8 de la mañana, un buen amigo me ha enviado esto... 

Pues lo he intentado pero no se como subirla


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (30 May 2012)

kokaine dijo:


> Y olvidándonos de análisis técnicos, y sabiendo que de la bolsa siempre se ha dicho que es un indicador adelantado de la economía unos 6 meses, pensando solo en eso, yo veo claro que se esta cocinando algo, que el dinero sale en estampida de "españa" y eso es por algo, mas alla de la "necesidad" de provisionar ladrillo y telas de esas.
> 
> La salida tan brutal de dinero que están sufriendo las empresas de "españa" creo que ya ha pasado el punto de ser debido a recesión, provisión de ladrillo, paro, en mi opinión va mas alla de todo eso, es por algo, el que??
> 
> Pues algo gordo, o salida del euro, o corralito. No creo que haya otro fin.



no descuenta un período claro, es otro tópico, pero puede descontar desde 1 año o incluso más o puede descontar semanas o días y puede que esté descontando simplemente la situación de urgencia actual. A ver, hace 6 meses la bolsa subió y subió hasta hace casi 4 meses y mira si es así lo que está ocurriendo. Bankia hace 3-4 días descontaba el salvamento del finde y la fantasmadilla del gobierno de los 23.000 (a ver si los ponen de verdad). Yo hasta que Soraya no aterrice en Usa (la despacharán rápido pero con un mensaje + más por lástima que por convencimiento) y Guindos venga de Alemania, no pondría 1 € en Bankia..y luego tampoco, pero para un decente salto de gato muerto o una vuelta en V buena, no estaría mal si se pone a 0,8-0,7..


----------



## Arminio_borrado (30 May 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> El after usano haciendo sangre...



Ay, madre, los caracoles.

Extraído de un hilo de la guardería.

Anuncio:

2 x monitores LCD 20" con soporte profesional (12018838) - eBay anuncios

Atentos a la descripción:



> TRADER arruinado VENDE soporte + 2xmonitores LCD 20” por cambio de actividad y país Ideal para sobresaltarse con las subidas de la prima de riesgo y las caídas el IBEX al mismo tiempo o compaginar de manera eficiente gráficos con operativa y noticias en un único escritorio Soporte (Ergotron Base LX Dual) para monitores con ajuste en altura ( Precio compra 240 EUR) 2 x Samsung SyncMaster P2050 - LCD monitor - 20" – ( Precio de compra 200 EUR )



Y el nombre de contacto: Contactar con Luis:fiufiu:


----------



## gamba (30 May 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> a las 8 de la mañana, un buen amigo me ha enviado esto...



No se ve nada


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (30 May 2012)

Samo dijo:


> Preparado en que, si se me permite la pregunta? para mi es otro producto del apparatchik, un señor que se ha estado de poltrona en poltrona los últimos 25 años, sin asomar las narices por la calle. Ni siquiera tiene experiencia docente. No ha llegado por méritos tampoco, le pusiero a dedo, el único merito que tiene es haber sabido aguantar las embestidas de sus correligionarios de partido y de la caverna mediática. Es una nulidad, igual que Zapatero.



tío, yo no voté al PP, tampoco al PSOE, no voto hace tiempo, pq no sé para que sirve votar políticos (si me dijesen gestores o tal, pero políticos??). Lo que quiero decir, es que parece una persona que sabe expresarse, comunicar, y que tiene algunos méritos pasados aunque sea por la oposición sacada. Otra cosa es que no sabe hablar inglés, y es lamentable, y que parece muy vago, extremadamente vago, lo cual es todavía más lamentable, porque además, ahora hace falta eso, moverse, ser pesado y mucho, dar la cara y tal. Pero bueno, está visto que los españoles cojeamos por todas partes.


----------



## Seren (30 May 2012)

Que gusto ver al euro caer de una puñetera vez, si fuera por españa ya estaba a 0,8 por US$ y el IBEX más operable y a 10.000.


----------



## Janus (30 May 2012)

fudoken dijo:


> Exijo que se cambie el titulo del hilo.
> 
> Junio del 2012 no es el mes del juicio final.
> 
> ...



El gran mes será Julio que es donde España encontrará su rol en la UE , donde Grecia tendrá que retratarse pienso, donde el fondo de rescate se utilizará a modo de bazooka fiufiu y donde tenemos San Fermín .

En Junio serán los preparativos de ese estupendo mes.


----------



## gamba (30 May 2012)

Esto a veces parece un gentleman's club, charlando sobre relojes, coches, gins. En cualquier momento alguien soltara que la mejor vitola de Cohiba es la N.5 o la N.8. Aqui tienen el primer objetivo en cuanto amase unas buenas plusvis:


----------



## pipoapipo (30 May 2012)

jrandeeeeeee chinito

ja me maaaaaten


----------



## Janus (30 May 2012)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> amaga el tramo de la siguiente caída...
> 
> aún queda sesión



El cierre usano y los 15 minutos post-cierre son realmente muy malos. La vela en diario es muy muy bajista salvo que lo arreglen mañana con una vela igual pero en sentido contrario.

De momento, han dicho que ahí están ellos y que la tienen bastante larga. Ayer se replegaron cerca de los 1340 y apareció bastante papel.


----------



## Janus (30 May 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Algo hay. Este gráfico es con las líneas trazadas de hace tiempo, pero actualizado a hoy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hay un suelo cercano pero no sabemos si en 6000, en 5600 o en 5300 ..... pero por ahí está. Se espera un gran rebote por simple proporcionalidad. Un gran rebote no cambia para nada el gran sesgo bajista de fondo ni targets más abajo.
Lo mismo que cuando el SP estaba en 1425 tras subir 300 pipos parecía que se podría ir, y amagó, directo a 1475 ....... PERO NO LO HIZO ................ ahora el IBEX terminará rebotando con fuerza porque no va a hacer el recorrido sin micro subtendencias que alivien el dolor para que otros se suban al tranvía.


----------



## ponzi (30 May 2012)

gamba dijo:


> Esto a veces parece un gentleman's club, charlando sobre relojes, coches, gins. En cualquier momento alguien soltara que la mejor vitola de Cohiba es la N.5 o la N.8. Aqui tienen el primer objetivo en cuanto amase unas buenas plusvis:



No me diga que es usted guitarrista?? Me sentia solo en el foro


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (30 May 2012)

Os acordáis de diciembre-enero cuando dibujabamos el 2º impulso bajista activado de alto rango del euro/dólar, el primero había corregido al 61,8% perfecto (no voy a pintar todos los hitos intermedios que se fueron cumpliendo uno a uno casi casi al tick), sí sí, podéis verlo por ahí. Bueno, ahora debería haber una fuerte rebote en este cruce, ahora o en breve..


----------



## Claca (30 May 2012)

BUND

Comenté que muy probablemente buscaría los 144,65 durante estas sesiones, con el mercado en general revuelto, y que, una vez alcanzados, deberíamos estar pendientes de un posible patrón de giro entre los 144,65 y los 145 apróximadamente, porque si se daba nos permitiría aprovechar un buen tramo a la baja, pero que era capital esperar a que lo hiciera, porque mientras la tendencia seguiría siendo aplastantemente alcista. Hoy vemos, alcanzado ya el nivel de referencia, que de momento el BUND no quiere caer, así que toca seguir esperando a que se produzca alguna muestra de debilidad.

Las bolsas, por su lado, empiezan a mostrar volatilidad, lo cual es en realidad una buena señal si tenemos en cuenta que hasta el momento las bajadas se producían más o menos ordenadamente, aliviando la sobreventa y dejando espacio a la entrada de nuevos pequeños inversores a los que desplumar, y todos sabemos que con la puerta abierta el horno no funciona, así que, a pesar de lo que suponen estos rápidos descensos en pánico, de cara a consolidar un punto de apoyo sobre el que estructurar un rebote son una excelente señal, pues suponen el miedo indispensable con el que cimentar un suelo.

El mercado parece estar entrando en fase de capitulación, lo cual adquirirá un significado muy definido en el futuro, pero a corto plazo supone fuertes latigazos en todas direcciones sin que tengan la menor relevancia mientras no se complete alguna figura de vuelta. Es importante entender que sin giro no hay suelo, y precisamente el suelo, que es la vuelta en tendencia bajista, no se forma aguantando en soportes, sino rompiendo resistencias. Lo comento porque muchas veces nos preguntamos "donde puede parar", y lo que realmente debemos preguntarnos es "a partir de qué punto se habrá anulado la estructura bajista y activado el giro", la diferencia es importantísima.

Fijaos que para el IBEX no he comentado ningún nivel por abajo, sólo por arriba esos 6.650, que es lo único que debe preocuparnos en tendencia bajista. Para el BUND, con una posibilidad más definida encima de la mesa, tres cuartas partes de lo mismo: esperar a alcanzar un nivel en tendencia y ver si desde ahí pierde los 143 que activarían el giro, pues, lógicamente, en tendencia alcista son los soportes lo que debemos observar.

Referencias contra tendencia siempre se pueden encontrar, siempre, pero es un ejercicio muy poco saludable para nuestro bolsillo. Resulta mucho más económico y efectivo detectar dónde están los engranajes del movimiento en curso y sólo interesarnos por un cambio de sentido si se rompen, estando fuera mientras tanto, lo cual es doblemente aconsejable cuando la volatilidad es elevada y los movimientos se exageran.

Ejemplo con el BUND:







Niveles lógicos de freno los había y los hay, ahora bien, ¿qué coño importa si los soportes aguantan? Tenerlos definidos está muy bien, pero actuar, sólo se hace cuando hay confirmación.


----------



## Janus (30 May 2012)

Seren dijo:


> Que gusto ver al euro caer de una puñetera vez, si fuera por españa ya estaba a 0,8 por US$ y el IBEX más operable y a 10.000.



Pues nada ..... el euro por la alcantarilla y esa debilidad se torna como una bendición para los alemanes y sus exportaciones. Qué siga la rueda girando.

RameroJoy, para cuando una amenaza en condiciones. Mientras que Alemania siga "encima", no hay nada que hacer.


----------



## ponzi (30 May 2012)

Por cierto amplio la noticia....no solo es soraya la que se va de viaje...De guindos se va a Alemania...Decidamente Rajoy no podria ser mas rematadamente vago


----------



## bertok (30 May 2012)

La sesión de hoy ha sido clara respecto a que cuando se produzca el rebote va a ser muy rápido y violento.

Corremos serio riesgo de no poder subirnos a tiempo.

Después de esperar con la paciencia del santo job, no nos vamos a perder el tren. Voy a cambiar de estrategia y en vez de entrar de golpe en el punto que más confianza me genere, entraré con varios cargadores en diferentes niveles en los que me sienta cómodo.

Estoy confiado en que el rebote que veamos suba más arriba de donde estamos ahora mismo ::. Con esta forma de operar, si el mercado cae después del primer cargador podremos promediar a la baja y el si mercado sube trás el primer cargador podremos promediar al alza.

No me gusta demasiado por el tema de promediar (palabro maldito para un trader) pero no me va a queda otra si queremos llegar a la cima con las alforjas llenas.

Suerte a los valerosos soldados que han tenido la paciencia y el acierto de llegar indemnes hasta los niveles actuales :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## gamba (30 May 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> No me diga que es usted guitarrista?? Me sentia solo en el foro



Guitarrista y zurdo, es complicado encontrar algo que llevarse a las manos.


----------



## Janus (30 May 2012)

A mí me sale que un 5700 aprox podría ser un buen nivel de rebote por correspondencia con el target bajista del SP si es que termina por concretarse.
Ahí, iría un cargador.


----------



## Janus (30 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> La sesión de hoy ha sido clara respecto a que cuando se produzca el rebote va a ser muy rápido y violento.
> 
> Corremos serio riesgo de no poder subirnos a tiempo.
> 
> ...



El promediar es pecado cuando se hace para intentar tener un punto mas bajo en el que salir sin pérdidas .... pero aumentando el riesgo global si se sigue bajando.

Pero es una estrategia perfectamente válida cuando es meditada y bien pensada.


----------



## ponzi (30 May 2012)

gamba dijo:


> Guitarrista y zurdo, es complicado encontrar algo que llevarse a las manos.



Eres de Madrid? Conozco una tienda de guitarras bastante maja con un buen luthier.Tienen guitatras de todo tipo y sino te la piden. Algunos cantantes compran alli sus instrumentos. Uno de ellos david de maria


----------



## bertok (30 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> El promediar es pecado cuando se hace para intentar tener un punto mas bajo en el que salir sin pérdidas .... pero aumentando el riesgo global si se sigue bajando.
> 
> Pero es una estrategia perfectamente válida cuando es meditada y bien pensada.



Sin arriesgar no conseguiremos entrar. La sesión de hoy ha sido un claro ejemplo.


----------



## Le Truhan (30 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> La sesión de hoy ha sido clara respecto a que cuando se produzca el rebote va a ser muy rápido y violento.
> 
> Corremos serio riesgo de no poder subirnos a tiempo.
> 
> ...



Lo harias en 3 o 4 tramos por ejemplo? Es que veo muy interesante la estrategia, porque esto es bastante dificil, si fuera facil todos seriamos millonarios.


----------



## The Hellion (30 May 2012)

gamba dijo:


> Esto a veces parece un gentleman's club, charlando sobre relojes, coches, gins. En cualquier momento alguien soltara que la mejor vitola de Cohiba es la N.5 o la N.8. Aqui tienen el primer objetivo en cuanto amase unas buenas plusvis:



Muy buen gusto. No pregunte qué hacía allí, pero el otro día en el cashconverters tenían una gretsch de otro modelo por poco más de 200 euros. 

Y ya puestos de mercadillo, miren lo que les traigo directo desde la guardería



> TRADER arruinado VENDE soporte + 2xmonitores LCD 20” por cambio de actividad y país Ideal para sobresaltarse con las subidas de la prima de riesgo y las caídas el IBEX al mismo tiempo o compaginar de manera eficiente gráficos con operativa y noticias en un único escritorio Soporte (Ergotron Base LX Dual) para monitores con ajuste en altura ( Precio compra 240 EUR) 2 x Samsung SyncMaster P2050 - LCD monitor - 20" – ( Precio de compra 200 EUR )









2 x monitores LCD 20" con soporte profesional (12018838) - eBay anuncios

Y tres por uno, que no se diga, no hay por aquí muchos metaleros (de horos y plata, no de los Priest), al margen del visitante ocasional carloszorro, pero esto podría bien podría valer una excepción

























Fichas de casino (canjeables) en sterling silver. Si se invierte en plata, que sea con categoría.


----------



## MarketMaker (30 May 2012)

Maravedi dijo:


> Yo vengo de circuitear en moto,pero ya me he calzado demasiadas y estoy tocao,busco un enlatao con las mismas sensaciones que una moto y todos los entendidos destacan el gtr
> 
> Me tira para atrás la fiabilidad un 3.8 biturbo de 545 cv (el 2013 que sale ahora creo) lo veo mu apretao me engorile con M3 09 pero para circuitear no lo veo,tiene uste uno? *Para cuando una prueba dinámica* ? :fiufiu:



No me importaría esa prueba..

De todas formas si quiere disfrutar y pasarlo bien en hispanistan tiene un circuito donde puede probar un "juguetito" bastante interesante en circuito.

El Ascari, por lo menos hace un tiempo tenia Elises y por unos euros puede meterse con él en pista y disfrutarlo.

Top gear Lotus Exige S - YouTube 

Esta es una prueba de conducción del Elise, seguramente le "transmitirá" más en circuito que el sky...es una opinión personal. 
Si los euros no son problema el Smart Brabus

En resumen depende de el uso que le quiera dar. Si va a ser solo un vehículo para descargar en circuito, uno de los nerviosillos le va a divertir más.


----------



## bertok (30 May 2012)

Le Truhan dijo:


> Lo harias en 3 o 4 tramos por ejemplo? Es que veo muy interesante la estrategia, porque esto es bastante dificil, si fuera facil todos seriamos millonarios.



Aplicaré 6 cargadores, 2 de ellos duplicados sobre las mismas acciones y los otros 2 en otras acciones.

3 ó 4 tramos también me parece razonable.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (30 May 2012)

Telefónica está cerquita del objetivo bien visto por MV jeje en 8,65-8,70, (aunque yo salvo milagro, la espero más abajo, 1 euro casi..).


----------



## spheratu (30 May 2012)

Y por que correr el riesgo de llevarse unas plusvis de rebote técnico que igual no llegan ni al 6700?
No será mejor esperar al desenlace de este vodevil,que sea cual sea,que no andará lejos del 5000?
A mi me parece que entrar en bolsa ahora tiene un punto de suicida bastante peligroso.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (30 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> (...)Corremos serio riesgo de no poder subirnos a tiempo.
> 
> Después de esperar con la paciencia del santo job, no nos vamos a perder el tren. Voy a cambiar de estrategia y en vez de entrar de golpe en el punto que más confianza me genere, entraré con varios cargadores en diferentes niveles en los que me sienta cómodo.
> (...)



::





*¿Estás seguro?*



gamba dijo:


> Guitarrista y zurdo, es complicado encontrar algo que llevarse a las manos.



Puede intentarlo a lo Knopfler, yo no lo consigo, pero no me rindo )


----------



## bertok (30 May 2012)

spheratu dijo:


> Y por que correr el riesgo de llevarse unas plusvis de rebote técnico que igual no llegan ni al 6700?
> No será mejor esperar al desenlace de este vodevil,que sea cual sea,que no andará lejos del 5000?
> A mi me parece que entrar en bolsa ahora tiene un punto de suicida bastante peligroso.



A lo loco no entraremos.

Fíjate en el aspecto técnico del SP en timeframe diario: Ha rebotado justo hasta el primer fibo y ahora corrige estando a punto de volver a cruza las mm's del MACD.

El culibex está parecido respecto al MACD.

Entraremos con ciertas garantías pero habrá que arriesgar. en estos niveles tenemos muchas probabilidades de acertar.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (30 May 2012)

Chicos, un cosa, en Santander poned un stop en 4,15, veo un doble techo perfecto en 4,45 pediente de activar si cae por debajo de 4,17. A medio plazo seguramente se pueda ir a 5 pavos quizás, pero esos 4,45 son muy claros, si cae por debajo de 4,15 salimos y la esperamos de nuevo en 3,90.


----------



## Pepitoria (30 May 2012)

Como les de a los usanos de caer, esto que vivimos va a ser un chiste. Y por supuesto el ibex se lo van a mear hasta las moscas.

Estamos muy cerquita del hostiazo padre, pero como las buenas películas tendrá un final féliz.


----------



## kokaine (30 May 2012)

MarketMaker dijo:


> No me importaría esa prueba..
> 
> De todas formas si quiere disfrutar y pasarlo bien en hispanistan tiene un circuito donde puede probar un "juguetito" bastante interesante en circuito.
> 
> ...



Otro sitio donde poder tener ese tipo de sensaciones, esta en Murcia. En Jumilla, quien lo iba a decir.

Alquiler de circuito en Murcia | Cursos de conduccion en Alicante | Alquiler de coches de lujo en Murcia | Cursos de conduccion deportiva, 4x4 y seguridad vial

Coches: FERRARI 430 ESCUDERIA F1, FERRARI 599 GTB FIORANO F1, NISSAN GTR, EL KTM X-BOW, MERCEDES SLS AMG actual Safety Car en F1, MERCEDES E350 Cabrio, PORCHE 911 Turbo, MASERATI Gran Turismo... 


Para que luego digan que españa se hunde, y que nadie invierte. ¿De donde habran sacado la Megapasta para montar este tinglado en jumilla?.


----------



## Durmiente (30 May 2012)

¿No ha sido un poco extraño el rebotón de hoy?
Ha sido en todos los valores, extremadamente rápido y de amplitud casi idéntica tanto en los índices como en los valores.
Creo que ha sido un ensayo general de algo. (Modo conspiranoico).
Creo que el rebotón estaba programado en las máquinas y sólo ha sido cuestión de apretar un botón.
Alguien se ha tomado la molestia de hacer un ensayo para ver cómo reaccionaba el mercado.


----------



## jjsuamar (30 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> A lo loco no entraremos.
> 
> Fíjate en el aspecto técnico del SP en timeframe diario: Ha rebotado justo hasta el primer fibo y ahora corrige estando a punto de volver a cruza las mm's del MACD.
> 
> ...



Y en cuales tienes tus miras? Yo tengo pensado entrar el TELEFONICA, IBERDROLA, Y BBVA.

¿Qué te parece mi elección?


----------



## bertok (30 May 2012)

jjsuamar dijo:


> Y en cuales tienes tus miras? Yo tengo pensado entrar el TELEFONICA, IBERDROLA, Y BBVA.
> 
> ¿Qué te parece mi elección?



TEF, IBE. Luego escogeré entre Repsol, Gas Natural, FCC y algo parecido.

Para este viaje necesito acciones con beta elevada pero con sentido y prudencia.

En algún momento de ofuscación pienso en BBVA o SAN pero se me pasa rápido ::


----------



## R3v3nANT (30 May 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Que lleve bragas limpias, por favor
> 
> Sáenz de Santamaría viaja a EEUU para reunirse con el Tesoro y con el FMI - elEconomista.es



Confío en que cuando la vean tengan el convencimiento sobre la urgencia de una intervención en España.


----------



## jjsuamar (30 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> TEF, IBE. Luego escogeré entre Repsol, Gas Natural, FCC y algo parecido.
> 
> Para este viaje necesito acciones con beta elevada pero con sentido y prudencia.
> 
> En algún momento de ofuscación pienso en BBVA o SAN pero se me pasa rápido ::



Toalmente de acuerdo, pero es que BBVA me mira con esos ojitos de nivel mas bajo desde el 98 por lo menos. No sé si podré decirle que no:8:


----------



## The Hellion (31 May 2012)

jjsuamar dijo:


> Toalmente de acuerdo, pero es que *BBVA me mira con esos ojitos de nivel mas bajo desde el 98 por lo menos*. No sé si podré decirle que no:8:



Eso debe ser lo que llaman _tener la mirada perdida_.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (31 May 2012)

jjsuamar dijo:


> Toalmente de acuerdo, pero es que BBVA me mira con esos ojitos de nivel mas bajo desde el 98 por lo menos. No sé si podré decirle que no:8:



bueno, si por niveles es, Popu (el banco de los afínes a las creencias de los Ruiz Mateos jeje, es broma aunque es cierto) las tienes a niveles entre el 95-96, y de hecho las podrás tener a niveles de los 80 si esperas un tiempo prudencial 
Comprar algo a niveles cercanos a los 80 puede ser muy significativo de recordar para contarlo algún día..:abajo:


----------



## FranR (31 May 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> ¿No ha sido un poco extraño el rebotón de hoy?
> Ha sido en todos los valores, extremadamente rápido y de amplitud casi idéntica tanto en los índices como en los valores.
> Creo que ha sido un ensayo general de algo. (Modo conspiranoico).
> Creo que el rebotón estaba programado en las máquinas y sólo ha sido cuestión de apretar un botón.
> Alguien se ha tomado la molestia de hacer un ensayo para ver cómo reaccionaba el mercado.










Dentro de la dinámica en que estamos metidos, no me resulta extraño (en el ibex) ese movimiento. Ha magnificado una tendencia que ha habido en eur/dolar-Futuros del SP y otros índices. Estamos en modo chicharro ON.

Según el punto de vista de niveles, esa subida era normal, porque había dos zonas de negociación que no se habían tocado.

Vemos que esos niveles dejados, ayer en el blog y esta mañana a primera hora, aquí, se han alcanzado y con volumen (como casi siempre).

Yo lo veo como que estábamos muy abajo y necesitaban cualquier excusa para tocar el 6.188 y 6.242.

EDIT:

Dejo niveles para mañana

Para mañana, si no recuperamos pronto los 6.230 vamos a visitar los 6.054 6.020 y si no aguantan...

De nuevo jornada horrible con pérdida de los 5900.


----------



## vmmp29 (31 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Aplicaré 6 cargadores, 2 de ellos duplicados sobre las mismas acciones y los otros 2 en otras acciones.
> 
> 3 ó 4 tramos también me parece razonable.



postea las entradas, please


----------



## Ajetreo (31 May 2012)

Buenos días, 

Preparada para la tormenta de guano


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 May 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Chicos, un cosa, en Santander poned un stop en 4,15, veo un doble techo perfecto en 4,45 pediente de activar si cae por debajo de 4,17. A medio plazo seguramente se pueda ir a 5 pavos quizás, pero esos 4,45 son muy claros, si cae por debajo de 4,15 salimos y la esperamos de nuevo en 3,90.



Yo la esperaría más abajo, más abajo...precios inverosímiles los que decíamos *SAN 4€ aut nihil* éramos considerados unos locos, bueno yo lo estoy de todas formas. Recuerdo posts cruzados con algún forero, que si imposible, que si la rentabilidad por dividendo, que si banco _gijante _mundial

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/248502-mercados-habeis-visto-ibex-35-3t-2011-parte-3-a-397.html#post5046315

Pues ahí tenéis...tendencia brrrrrrrrrrutalmente bajista....

*[SANTANDER]*








+500 post y +35000 visitas en un día??? WTF (ahí se cuentan los F5....verdad?)


----------



## muertoviviente (31 May 2012)

a los guanos dias


----------



## Maravedi (31 May 2012)

Hoy he tenido un mal sueño, desgraciadamente ya creo en los apocalípticos guanosos no veo salida a este país ,rezar por vuestras familias y amigos.


----------



## FranR (31 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Dejo niveles para mañana
> 
> Para mañana, si no recuperamos pronto los 6.230 vamos a visitar los 6.054 6.020 y si no aguantan...
> 
> De nuevo jornada horrible con pérdida de los 5900.



Por España, por los españoles y por tos ustedes...voy a abrir largos (eso si con poca carga, dos billetes de 50 del monopolys)

Nivel 6085 (c) si estamos cerca en apertura y si no a esperar al 6054-6020

Va por ustedes compares....







Marditos...nadie deja mensajes en el blog, le van a ir dando. Como de todas formas pongo los niveles aquí pues lo voy a dejar....

Mañana el que lo abra se va a llevar una surprise.


----------



## Enzo1980 (31 May 2012)

guanos, guanos 

Hoy y lo que queda de semana y la que viene intuyo subida previa y pos LTRO. Luego el abismo.

Salvo profesionales intradías, haced caja mientras podáis y huid. Nos vemos en los 4000 en unos meses.

minuto 47 en adelante hablan de esto unos de los mejores economistas de España.

Economía Directa 30-05-2012 El Gobierno se estrella contra Bruselas en mp3 (30/05 a las 19:31:47) 01:11:44 1258135 - iVoox


----------



## muertoviviente (31 May 2012)

Maravedi dijo:


> Hoy he tenido un mal sueño, desgraciadamente ya creo en los apocalípticos guanosos no veo salida a este país ,rezar por vuestras familias y amigos.



esta el personal demasiado pesimista :rolleye:


----------



## tonuel (31 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Por España, por los españoles y por tos ustedes...voy a abrir largos (eso si con poca carga, dos billetes de 50 del monopolys)



va por usted torito... nos veremos en el ruedo... 






Saludos


----------



## Caballero_Sindinero (31 May 2012)

Preparados varios suelos y alicatados hasta mediodia donde preveo subida 

Por ejpaña!


----------



## FranR (31 May 2012)

tonuel dijo:


> va por usted... nos veremos en el ruedo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sabe usted que tengo ya varios dibujos inmortalizando el momento...::

Espero que sean dos orejas y no el RABO


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (31 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> esta el personal demasiado pesimista :rolleye:



Eso es bueno. Ya queda menos para salir de esta. ienso:


----------



## FranR (31 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> esta el personal demasiado pesimista :rolleye:



Lo estará usté que es un sieso...


Hay que ver con que buen humor saltamos al ruedo, y eso que vamos a una enculada casi segura.

Venga señores nos falta el picaor...quien se apunta.


----------



## muertoviviente (31 May 2012)

llevamos unas 50 sesiones de rally bajista , el espiritu larguista a sido aniquilado :cook:


----------



## FranR (31 May 2012)

Cambiamos de tercio..cortos hasta el primer nivel...sl 135 (c)

Poca carga para romper el hielo...


----------



## bertok (31 May 2012)

El culibex tocará fondo el 12 de Junio de 2012 en el entorno de 5720 - 5693. Lo meto en la firma

No me preguntéis el razonamiento que he seguido hasta llegar a esa conclusión pero me deja cómodo ::


----------



## FranR (31 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Cambiamos de tercio..cortos hasta el primer nivel...sl 135 (c)
> 
> Poca carga para romper el hielo...











ahiiiii dos entradas de cine al caraho.


----------



## Hinel (31 May 2012)

*último día*

Para los intras, recordemos que es último día de mes y vencimientos en el horizonte. Ciao.


----------



## muertoviviente (31 May 2012)

las manos fueltes an estado comprando y los dos ultimos dias las gacelas venden acojonadas , llevamos 50 sesiones de rally bajista , mi consejo es comprar ahora con un par de huevos , el ibex aunque caiga a los 5000 luego tendra rebotes que lo llevaran a zona 8000-9000 

de forma mas especulativa no olviden que tenemos cierre trimestral en 11 sesiones asin :Baile:


----------



## spheratu (31 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> El culibex tocará fondo el 12 de Junio de 2012 en el entorno de 5720 - 5693. Lo meto en la firma
> 
> No me preguntéis el razonamiento que he seguido hasta llegar a esa conclusión pero me deja cómodo ::



Tiene sentido, por esas fechas son las elecciones griegas. Tras ellas toca nuestro rescate,o al menos la oficialización del mismo. Si todo resulta ser positivo,habremos visto finalmente los mínimos de esta crisis.


----------



## FranR (31 May 2012)

Se escapa arriba, habrá que esperar a que toque techo de canal para actuar...eso si no nos dejan durmiendo por aquí.
O suelo, en medio del canal no tocar, caca


----------



## muertoviviente (31 May 2012)

no tiene sentido intentar pillar el minimo , especialmente para los compradores de acciones , miren como cuando esto estaba en los 10000 no tenian miedo y mantenian porque creian que finalmente subiria , ahora es cuando debeis comprar 

pero bajo mi punto de vista la zona de rebote era 6500-6800 zona rota y ahora estamos en plena trampa bajista ienso:


----------



## bertok (31 May 2012)

spheratu dijo:


> Tiene sentido, por esas fechas son las elecciones griegas. Tras ellas toca nuestro rescate,o al menos la oficialización del mismo. Si todo resulta ser positivo,habremos visto finalmente los mínimos de esta crisis.



El razonamiento que he seguido es técnico. Estas últimas semanas se está descontando Grecia, la Banca y la madre que lo parió.


----------



## FranR (31 May 2012)

Una amiga ha dejado un mensaje en otro hilo, sobre banca mediana. Sabe de lo que habla, y si acierta, esto será el primero de una serie de mínimos decrecientes hasta 5200. El de la UVI.


----------



## muertoviviente (31 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> El razonamiento que he seguido es técnico. Estas últimas semanas se está descontando Grecia, la Banca y la madre que lo parió.



practicamente desde los 9000 llevamos cayendo ::

por cierto que el lateral que tuvimos mientras los demas indices subian nos cantaba la caida , los que no lo vieron o eran mu tontos o analistos


----------



## FranR (31 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> practicamente desde los 9000 llevamos cayendo ::
> 
> por cierto que el lateral que tuvimos mientras los demas indices subian nos cantaba la caida , los que no lo vieron o eran mu tontos o analistos




Por eso empezó a abrir largos en el 350 no?? ::


----------



## ghkghk (31 May 2012)

ANHQV, quítanos los 3 cuervos negros anda!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 May 2012)

Que loleante está el chulibex, eh?

Puto server
Puto server
Puto server
Puto serverPuto servervPuto serverPuto serverPuto serverPuto serverPuto serverPuto serverPuto serverPuto serverPuto serverPuto serverPuto serverPuto serverPuto serverPuto serverPuto serverPuto serverPuto server


----------



## burbubolsa (31 May 2012)

La fecha más probable del rescate es el 1 de julio. La razón es que no está operativo el F€D€ hasta entonces. Es una razón tan estúpida que me resulta sólida. Además lo dirige la chica Banesto, ideal para que el robo resulte simpático. Eso si nos rescata €pa. Si la cosa está muy muy mala y la Nancy de Hierro se las arregla (de mal) para que nos rescate el FMI, el rescate podría ser este mismo viernes. Vistas las ideas que tiene, es capaz de poner al CNI a recaudar multas de aparcamiento. Lo más razonable es que simplemente haya acudido a vender los despojos del sistema bancario. Al fin y al cabo, es experta en liquidaciones, de cuando era Abogado del Estado, y ahora hay bastante que liquidar. Hasta que se oficialice el rescate, ya sea FMI o €pa, los fundamentales no cambian. Si es el FMI, hay que dar por descontada una salida del €, y resolución de tipo argentino. Recen lo que sepan si es así, porque equivale a una carta de despido de la U€.

El forex hoy indica que se ha inyectado algo de dinero a los mercados, pero las señales funcionan con mucha debilidad, y podría haber retiradas. No se han visto spikes en el overnight.


----------



## ghkghk (31 May 2012)

Eres muy pesado y muy tacaño Calopez.


----------



## burbubolsa (31 May 2012)

spheratu dijo:


> Tiene sentido, por esas fechas son las elecciones griegas. Tras ellas toca nuestro rescate,o al menos la oficialización del mismo. Si todo resulta ser positivo,habremos visto finalmente los mínimos de esta crisis.



El rescate no va a ser en ningún caso positivo para la población, aunque para los mercados sí lo sea.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (31 May 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> ANHQV, quítanos los 3 cuervos negros anda!


----------



## FranR (31 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Por España, por los españoles y por tos ustedes...voy a abrir largos (eso si con poca carga, dos billetes de 50 del monopolys)
> 
> *Nivel 6085* (c) si estamos cerca en apertura y si no a esperar al 6054-6020




El 85 era un nivel claro de largos, se ha quedado a 2 puntos. Nos ha regalado 60 puntos en una primera entrega.

Debería de alcanzar los 6157.

De todas formas no ha habido volumen al tocarlo, seguimos temblando señoresssssss. En el siguiente toque, ni mirarlo...


----------



## burbubolsa (31 May 2012)

De momento, el DAX solo ha tocado niveles por arriba. Está pivotando nerviosamente alrededor de la MME200, y no parece decidirse por nada concreto.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 May 2012)

Fran, yo creo que se nos va el chaval, se nos va por el barranquillo..... (perforar 6100...)

Joder que tiempos esos de los 9miles.....


----------



## Sr. Breve (31 May 2012)

el EUR/CNY ha subido 4 céntimos esta madrugada, sin embargo, el sp500 no ha subido proporcionalmente...

podría pasar que hoy el EUR/CNY siguiera subiendo, y el Sp500 bajando, hace unos días pasó. De ser así merecería la pena quedarse comprado para mañana


----------



## burbubolsa (31 May 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Fran, yo creo que se nos va el chaval, se nos va por el barranquillo..... (perforar 6100...)
> 
> Joder que tiempos esos de los 9miles.....



Yo creo que se va porque está tocando las Bollinger por abajo, pero no por arriba.


----------



## FranR (31 May 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Fran, yo creo que se nos va el chaval, se nos va por el barranquillo..... (perforar 6100...)
> 
> Joder que tiempos esos de los 9miles.....



No hay fuerza no acompañan...a ver ese 157. SI le meten pasta aún hay esperanza

Ruptura a donde sea en 0.2 DALEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## burbubolsa (31 May 2012)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> el EUR/CNY ha subido 4 céntimos esta madrugada, sin embargo, el sp500 no ha subido proporcionalmente...
> 
> podría pasar que hoy el EUR/CNY siguiera subiendo, y el Sp500 bajando, hace unos días pasó. De ser así merecería la pena quedarse comprado para mañana



Va a remolque el EURCNY. Este dinero viene de otra parte. A ver ahora que el yuan ha inyectado. Pero parece que no quiere llegar al nivel.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> No hay fuerza no acompañan...a ver ese 157. SI le meten pasta aún hay esperanza
> 
> Ruptura a donde sea en 0.2 DALEEEEEEEEEEE



Pero es que hay que joderse..... 6157.... Nos lo dicen en noviembre y le metemos a esto con lo gordo, bueno contologordo se quedaba pequeño.

memorandum: eres una gacela, piensas como una gacela


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 May 2012)

¿¿¿A nadie le parece que hemos encontrado a estos en el hilo ??? 








:: :XX:


----------



## FranR (31 May 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pero es que hay que joderse..... 6157.... Nos lo dicen en noviembre y le metemos a esto con lo gordo, bueno contologordo se quedaba pequeño.
> 
> memorandum: eres una gacela, piensas como una gacela



En intradía te da igual 10.000 que 3000

Es significante para hacer una buena cartera, y en eso estamos.

Por cierto 157 ding dong...veamos quien y cuanto han metido cabeza.


----------



## muertoviviente (31 May 2012)

por TECNICO el eurostoxx viene rebotando en 2110 donde tenia un gap , esa es la referencia para los largos , de perderse entonces si que nos vamos al guano


----------



## Sr. Breve (31 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Va a remolque el EURCNY. Este dinero viene de otra parte. A ver ahora que el yuan ha inyectado. Pero parece que no quiere llegar al nivel.



sí, en timeframes de minutos el EUR/CNY va un poco retrasado con el SP500, por eso creo, que por ahora mejor mirar otra cosa si se quiere intradiar

pero ten encuenta que a timeframes más altos, el EUR/CNY ha inyectado antes... por eso digo, que igual al cierre de hoy podemos ver una buena oportunidad


----------



## FranR (31 May 2012)

Segundo toque...en el primero nadie.

En el segundo han acumulado algo más...SP corrido a 15

Por cierto donde está el maese

desayunando en la campana o tomando tejeringo an ca Manolo?:XX:


----------



## Tio Masclet (31 May 2012)

Buenos días.

No sé si habeis visto ésto para echarse unas sonrisas:

Actitud positiva ante la crisis | Blog eCommerce de Juan Macias


----------



## muertoviviente (31 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Segundo toque...en el primero nadie.
> 
> En el segundo han acumulado algo más...SP corrido a 15



espere el toque final que coincidira con el toque inicial con recorrido a la contra


----------



## R3v3nANT (31 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Una amiga ha dejado un mensaje en otro hilo, sobre banca mediana. Sabe de lo que habla, y si acierta, esto será el primero de una serie de mínimos decrecientes hasta 5200. El de la UVI.



Cuando puedas pon el link por favor.


----------



## FranR (31 May 2012)

Están acumulando volumen señores......objetivo 177. Aunque me van a volatilizar en la barrida.


----------



## burbubolsa (31 May 2012)

Allá va a por la MME200 otra vez. Alucinante la debilidad.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Segundo toque...en el primero nadie.
> 
> En el segundo han acumulado algo más...SP corrido a 15
> 
> ...



Últimamente curra mu poco


----------



## Tio Masclet (31 May 2012)

Y aquí, si queremos apostar, tenemos un buen sitio:

Porra de Riesgo | España se va a la mierda, ¿cuándo crees que lo hará?


----------



## FranR (31 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Están acumulando volumen señores......objetivo 177. Aunque me van a volatilizar en la barrida.



Lo dicho, eliminado del juego....


Hasta luego, ya he cumplido.

Suerte


----------



## FranR (31 May 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Cuando puedas pon el link por favor.



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...nco-uvi-y-ocultan-santander-bbva-caixa-9.html

Solo ha puesto un gráfico y ha puesto un orden.

Para mi suficiente....


----------



## burbubolsa (31 May 2012)

Ahora parece que se mueven con más soltura. Dinero que llega al forex, dinero que va al mercado.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 May 2012)

Por cierto... Algo importante...

Environment Petition: Salvemos Valdevaqueros | Change.org

Parece que la gente no aprende... Con lo bonita que esa parte de Cádiz....


----------



## diosmercado (31 May 2012)

Cuidadin que hoy los porcinos americanos presentan datos de empleo, peticiones de subsidio y PIB del primer trimestre.

Trampas por todas partes.


----------



## burbubolsa (31 May 2012)

Breve, veo mayor correlación con el rublo ahora mismo. El dinero chino e indio lo mismo se lo fuman antes de llegar a mercado. Eso sí, la remesa de las 5:00 para formar un bonito gap al alza ha llegado con puntualidad.


----------



## FranR (31 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> espere el toque final que coincidira con el toque inicial con recorrido a la contra









Micifú, cuando usted diga un nivel de entrada y un objetivo con 15 minutos de antelación y se cumplan, podrá dirigirse con propiedad a los mayores.

Así que de momento, disfrute y trate de aprender algo, que ya mismo se le acaba la prestación.


----------



## Sr. Breve (31 May 2012)

gracias

el ruso o el bieloruso?


----------



## Ajetreo (31 May 2012)

Señores, disfrutar de su compañia resulta cada día más dificil...

M***"~~~***+ Servidor de Calopez


----------



## R3v3nANT (31 May 2012)

Cruising? ::



Ajetreo dijo:


> Señores, disfrutar de su compañia resulta cada día más dificil...
> 
> M***"~~~***+ Servidor de Calopez


----------



## burbubolsa (31 May 2012)

The <i>vice</i> Guide To Russia | VICE

Por cierto, recuerda mucho la razón por la que se rompió monetariamente la URSS, ya que en la CEI compartían el rublo como moneda común. Escasez de masa monetaria, inflación creciente. Es justo el escenario actual en el €. Con esto no defiendo la secesión, pero cada vez me parece un escenario más inevitable.


----------



## Sr. Breve (31 May 2012)

sí, el rublo ruso hoy va un poco adelantado en timeframes de 5 minutos...

ahora debiera retroceder un poco el SP


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (31 May 2012)

Buenos dias,

menudo cacharro tiene el amado lider montado, esto falla mas que las valvulas del turbo de los vw.



Cordobesa dijo:


> Los inversores huyen del peligro como de la peste.
> 
> Nada mejor que un gráfico:
> 
> ...


----------



## burbubolsa (31 May 2012)

Que rupturas de niveles más falsas. Lo mismo que el dinero chino, que desde las 8:00 tiene un saldo positivo ridículo, equivalente a la entrada a las 9:40. En el FDAX, posición de compra en 6288.


----------



## Pepitoria (31 May 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenos dias,
> 
> menudo cacharro tiene el amado lider montado, esto falla mas que las valvulas del turbo de los vw.



Mira que grafiquito tan sencillo pero tan demoledor...

Esta chica que postea es tan crack como MM... Al loro, compadres.


----------



## tonuel (31 May 2012)

Merrill Lynch duda de que EEUU pueda evitar el 'abismo fiscal' - elEconomista.es


Como caigan los americanos... la de madmax la echarán en horario infantil... 8:


----------



## Sr. Breve (31 May 2012)

entra dinero... EUR/CNY haciendo máximos intradiarios...

burbubolsa, fíjate en las mechas de EUR/RUB... cuando hay muchas seguidas acotadas en el mismo precio, suelen señalar un suelo/techo bastante sólido en el tiempo


----------



## tonuel (31 May 2012)

si...

Sabadell
Popular
Bankinter 
Caixa

el futuro de la mejor banca mundial está escrito...









Saludos :S


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (31 May 2012)

Los dividendos....ya.



> Telefónica pierde 930.076 líneas de móvil en cuatro meses. Solo en marzo Movistar cedió 337.700 líneas de móvil mientras las demás compañías ganaban


----------



## Burbujilimo (31 May 2012)

Estoy convencido de que el sargento bertok debe de estar a punto de dar la orden de salir de la trinchera...

Los mercados ya lo descuentan y están atacando al server de calopez para evitar que nos llegue la orden de ataque... 

Estad alerta...


----------



## burbubolsa (31 May 2012)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> entra dinero... EUR/CNY haciendo máximos intradiarios...



Que es todo falso. Son chinos jugando al escondite. El único neto que sigue habiendo es la entrada a las 9:40, ridícula en comparación con el premarket.

Algún mercado habrá con menos circuitos de retardo, y esos son los que hay que buscar.


----------



## Sr. Breve (31 May 2012)

despegamos?


----------



## Pepitoria (31 May 2012)

Como metan el reversal nos vamos a reir...


----------



## Claca (31 May 2012)

COCACOLA:







A pesar de todo los yankis siguen fuertes y este es uno de los valores que mantiene el tipo perfectamente alcista a medio plazo. Hasta que no pierda los 71 euros con claridad el tercer impulso seguirá activo con un objetivo en los 85 dólares.


----------



## pollastre (31 May 2012)

Ojete-calor, que hay acumulación en marcha, y no con mala tecnología precisamente. 

Han colocado un neto de casi -700 en un bracket de 20 puntos, 630x - 6320.

Si volvemos a visitar el 6320, hay muchas posibilidades de rotura pandorística al alza. Primer objetivo en 342, siguiente en 378, opción de extensión a 400.


----------



## ghkghk (31 May 2012)

Claca, vas a matar a Ponzi...


----------



## tonuel (31 May 2012)

Un valor está alcista... hasta que deja de estarlo... 8:


----------



## ghkghk (31 May 2012)

A quien Claca puso los 3 cuervos negros fue a McD.


----------



## Burbujilimo (31 May 2012)

Dudas gaceleras:
- Pollastre, ¿hablas como siempre del DAX, verdad?
- Para los cracks del AT. Lo del IBEX de hoy, 6160 a las 9:21, bajadón, y vuelta a las 10:25 al mismo nivel, ¿sería un doble techo de libro, no? ¿en que nivel lo considerariamos activado. Por la bajada intermedia el objetivo podrían ser los 6030-6040... Correcciones a esta gacela plz.


----------



## Claca (31 May 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Claca, vas a matar a Ponzi...



¿Por? Es el mismo análisis del primer día. Sólo lo actualizo para mostrar que a pesar del recorte y habiendo cumplido el primer objetivo las perspectivas de ese tercero se mantienen, con un cambio eurodolar totalmente favorable para quien compró en su momento. 



tonuel dijo:


> Un valor está alcista... hasta que deja de estarlo... 8:



Precisamente. Yo sólo cuelgo lo que hay y que cada uno decida en función de sus gustos y fobias.


----------



## ponzi (31 May 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Claca, vas a matar a Ponzi...



Que ha pasado? Las cocacolas estan muy fresquitas.... 

Claca acabas de predecir una profecia con tu grafico coke....la paridad euro-dolar ya esta aqui


----------



## bertok (31 May 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Estoy convencido de que el sargento bertok debe de estar a punto de dar la orden de salir de la trinchera...
> 
> Los mercados ya lo descuentan y están atacando al server de calopez para evitar que nos llegue la orden de ataque...
> 
> Estad alerta...



Tenemos el armamento engrasado y esperamos las novedades para parte del Cuartel General. ::


----------



## ponzi (31 May 2012)

Claca como ves henkel ,danone y sap?. Preferiria comprarlas mas baratas pero siendo empresas muy solidas es probable que no las veamos por debajo de sus valoraciones contables


----------



## Claca (31 May 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> A quien Claca puso los 3 cuervos negros fue a McD.



Sí que lo comenté, sí... en abril tenía muy mala pinta y me alegró saber que no las llevabas en cartera. Voy a actualizar el gráfico, que pensé que lo había colgado en su momento, pero todo se quedó en un comentario.


----------



## pollastre (31 May 2012)

Sí, esa sugerencia de operación es para el DAX. 

Una buena entrada para esa configuración, sería esperar a un retrace que nos lleve por debajo de 6300, sólo un poco, lo suficiente para asustar al personal. 

Si rompe con contundencia el 6290, abortar el largo y observar, habría que reevaluar la situación.

Pero si perfora con timidez y parece que aguanta en los 629x, meterle un largo fuerte, SL a -10 puntos por debajo. Si la configuración es buena, no deberíamos necesitar arriesgar más de 10 puntos a pérdidas. 

Nos llevamos el SP al 343 en primera instancia, y esperamos la perforación del 320. Si viene fuerte, subimos al siguiente (378). Esta configuración en principio canta una operación de 80 puntos.


edit: si no lo ponen tan a huevo (descenso al 629x) pero creemos que la configuración alcista sigue siendo buena, pues habrá que arriesgar entrando algo más arriba (630x ? ) donde nos dejen, ya cada uno evaluando si un SL de -20 en vez de uno de -10 está dentro de sus parámetros.



Burbujilimo dijo:


> Dudas gaceleras:
> - Pollastre, ¿hablas como siempre del DAX, verdad?
> - Para los cracks del AT. Lo del IBEX de hoy, 6160 a las 9:21, bajadón, y vuelta a las 10:25 al mismo nivel, ¿sería un doble techo de libro, no? ¿en que nivel lo considerariamos activado. Por la bajada intermedia el objetivo podrían ser los 6030-6040... Correcciones a esta gacela plz.


----------



## burbubolsa (31 May 2012)

Llega el papel de los forexbric, pero no llega el dinero.

De nuevo pivotando en la MME200.

Ahora la rupia y el rublo están dando buenos datos.


----------



## ponzi (31 May 2012)

Para mayoristas que no limpien pescado

http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/snapshot/snapshot.asp?ticker=PVA:SM 

Al fin la vemos por debajo de su valor contable...Por 400 mill teneis el 100% de pescanova..... Como era el anuncio ese...don langostino pescanova del mar a su casa 

http://www.eleconomista.mobi/empresas-finanzas/noticias/4008278/05/12/Pescanova-afianza-su-presencia-en-Nicaragua-con-una-inversion-de-57-millones.html

Os gustan los camarones? Aunque han ampliado su deuda quizas un poco mas de lo que deberian siguen manteniendo un posicion de caja adecuada ademas todo ese esfuerzo financiero se ha dirigido hacia inversiones rentables


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 May 2012)

Ahí va un acertijo


----------



## Felix (31 May 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ahí va un acertijo
> 
> [/IMG]



mmm ¿Esteban?


----------



## burbubolsa (31 May 2012)

Que vienen los indios... cuántas cosas interesantes se podrían hacer con datos de tick...


----------



## ghkghk (31 May 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ahí va un acertijo




Guybrush se ha ido de compras en el Ibex, y se lo van a follar por detrás porque el pirata va como pollo sin cabeza.


----------



## ponzi (31 May 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ahí va un acertijo



Hazte bankeroto


----------



## pipoapipo (31 May 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Guybrush se ha ido de compras en el Ibex, y se lo van a follar por detrás porque el pirata va como pollo sin cabeza.



la delicadeza no es lo suyo...... inocho:)


----------



## burbubolsa (31 May 2012)

¿Todo bien? ¿Ya pasó? Me parecía un poco negro, por eso dije indios, pero han sido los chinos, como no.


----------



## Pepitoria (31 May 2012)

Como hagan un reversal de mi vida, nos vamos a los fondos...


----------



## pollastre (31 May 2012)

Buena vela de salto de stops, eh 

Parece que hemos ido a topar con un leoncio celoso, que si decide ejecutar la configuración alcista finalmente, no quiere gente subida a su lomo.

Veamos en qué acaba esto. La configuración alcista con ofuscación sigue en pie de momento.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (31 May 2012)

Pero como estas tan jodidamente mal de la cabeza DON PIRATON?


----------



## Arminio_borrado (31 May 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ahí va un acertijo



El ibex tiene más mala cara en sus velas que un pollo del pryca ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 May 2012)

:XX: :XX: 
Menuza hentuza estais hechos...







*Ibex*
*+*
*Mala *(Rodríguez)
*Pinta *(y la niña y la santamaria =
*Pollo*
*Pryca*


::


----------



## tonuel (31 May 2012)

Si te metes en el ibex acabarás poniendo el culo y te desplumarán como a un pollito para ser vendido baratito en el súper... 8:

Camilo José Cela...



Saludos 8:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (31 May 2012)

Sr.P le dejo mi historieta que mañana no estare, y la escribi ayer.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/6452148-post506.html


----------



## ponzi (31 May 2012)

http://accionistasindignadosdegamesa.jimdo.com/

Anda si hay una plataforma de indignados gamesinos.....Cuando habran una contra los politicos,sindicatos,bankeros y zoido me apuntaré a la lista


----------



## Pepitoria (31 May 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> :XX: :XX:
> Menuza hentuza estais hechos...
> 
> 
> ...




:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (31 May 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> :XX: :XX:
> Menuza hentuza estais hechos...
> 
> 
> ...



:XX: :XX: :XX: :XX:

Has alcanzado un nivel superior, esto ya no se puede superar, Calopez cierra el hilo. Que figura literaria, que majestuasidad, que de todo.

:XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 May 2012)

¿y que carajo le pasa al *C*enter of *D*esease *C*ontrol?
No puedo acceder, accaso el Dr. M está poniendo la mierd-da esta del facefuck también???? (

edt: falsa alarma...dentro!
edit2_ ni falsa alarma ni hostias...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (31 May 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿y que carajo le pasa al *C*enter of *D*esease *C*ontrol?
> No puedo acceder, accaso el Dr. M está poniendo la mierd-da esta del facefuck también???? (



Yo creo que el amigo de JB tiene la culpa, no le diga na. Yo por si acaso hoy he mirado el coche por debajo tambien. :


----------



## muertoviviente (31 May 2012)

pues a servidor los niveles que tenemos en el ibex encajan en el nuevo escenario de movimientos gordos 

con los fibos , bajistas y alcistas MV finalmente se forrara :rolleye:


----------



## Pepitoria (31 May 2012)

Telefónica baja la retribución en metálico de 1,3 a 0,4 euros - elEconomista.es


----------



## pollastre (31 May 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Ojete-calor, que hay acumulación en marcha, y *no con mala tecnología precisamente*.



En el primer mensaje, ya venía avisando de que el dueño de la configuración que se estaba desplegando no era un cualquiera. 

Se ha visto en la vela fulminante de salto de stops por casi 18 puntos, imposible de negociar si no es mediante un ATS. Demasiado compleja y demasiado rápida para un trader humano, en mi opinión.

El tío ha metido el miedo en el cuerpo a propios y extraños, y vuelve a estar posicionado minutos después en el 6300, desde donde puede lanzar, si lo ve claro, la ejecución de la alcista que lleva toda la mañana desplegando. 




pollastre dijo:


> *Si volvemos a visitar el 6320, hay muchas posibilidades de rotura pandorística* al alza. Primer objetivo en 342, siguiente en 378, opción de extensión a 400.



Escenario plenamente vigente. Atentos porque el 300 es una plataforma ideal para lanzar el asalto a la segunda parte de la configuración. 





pollastre dijo:


> Sí, esa sugerencia de operación es para el DAX.
> 
> Una buena entrada para esa configuración, sería esperar a un retrace que nos lleve por debajo de 6300, sólo un poco, lo suficiente para asustar al personal.
> 
> ...



Hoygan, cantar niveles es una cosa... cantar operaciones mola aún más... pero cantar a minutos vista cómo se van a producir las ventanas de entrada a esas operaciones.... hoygaaaan hoyganme.... estamos llevando el HVEI35 a unos niveles chinescos-BMWeros nunca vistos anteriormente :XX:


----------



## pollastre (31 May 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Sr.P le dejo mi historieta que mañana no estare, y la escribi ayer.
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/6452148-post506.html




Hubo historia suya de Ud. , del Sr. Chinazo, ¿ y yo la pasé por alto ?

¿ Pero cómo va a ser esto posible ?

Corro raudo a leerla, pardíez.


----------



## burbubolsa (31 May 2012)

Los chinos son pacientes, pero orientados a resultados. Si no ejecutan, harán lo de ayer a las 17:00, desbandada. Los indios ya llevan negativos desde las 11:00.


----------



## ghkghk (31 May 2012)

Ahí va uno mio...


----------



## Claca (31 May 2012)

MCDONALDS:

A día de hoy sigue sin tener buen aspecto:







A medio plazo, mientras no supere los 96 dólares, lo más probable es que vaya buscando apoyo sobre los 86 dólares. De momento no hay que estar.


----------



## R3v3nANT (31 May 2012)

Vaya hobby que os habéis buscado :8:

[YOUTUBE]69wwRG1p_OI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Claca (31 May 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Claca como ves henkel ,danone y sap?. Preferiria comprarlas mas baratas pero siendo empresas muy solidas es probable que no las veamos por debajo de sus valoraciones contables



Me las apunto y las analizo, pero así vistas por encima dan para análisis muy interesantes. Es bueno escuchar valores que no arrastran una tendencia bajista desde el principio de los tiempos o


----------



## ApoloCreed (31 May 2012)

Joder,directamente me quede atascado en el segundo frame...lo de la mala ni se me habia pasado por la cabeza.Culo,micro,cantante...::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 May 2012)

Reza zoido porque te regalen un porro para cuando llegue pandoro????????


----------



## R3v3nANT (31 May 2012)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Joder,directamente me quede atascado en el segundo frame...lo de la mala ni se me habia pasado por la cabeza.Culo,micro,cantante...::



Yo por la postura y por deformación profesional también asocié a esa señora con temas sexuales :o


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 May 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Yo por la postura y por *deformación profesional* también asocié a esa señora con temas sexuales :o



¿Es usted proxeneta? Joder como mola este hilo!!!!!!!! ::


----------



## R3v3nANT (31 May 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Es usted proxeneta? Joder como mola este hilo!!!!!!!! ::



Qué manía tiene usted con ponerle nombres a todo ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 May 2012)

Enga a lo sin máquinas, un rebujito me juego a que el culibex se nos vá a los 6069.....


----------



## ghkghk (31 May 2012)

Desde luego, los de BRK.A/BERKSHIRE se ahorran que haya "pelados" en su junta de accionistas...


----------



## burbubolsa (31 May 2012)

FDAX pivotando en la MME200, y volviendo recurrentemente al open. Da la impresión de que quieren dejar esto plano como un lenguado.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 May 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Desde luego, los de BRK.A/BERKSHIRE se ahorran que haya "pelados" en su junta de accionistas...



Y bien? La solución al eniggggma?

Por cierto, peleando duro de nuevo en los 6120, verdad?


----------



## ponzi (31 May 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Desde luego, los de BRK.A/BERKSHIRE se ahorran que haya "pelados" en su junta de accionistas...



Para los accionistas qie se permitan el viaje a Omaha esos dias se prepara una feria cuya base son las empresas de buffet...Promociones de cocacola,procter, medicamendos de sanofi,descuentos en los periodicos, promociones en american express...Por lo visto es uno de los eventos mas experados en usa


----------



## ghkghk (31 May 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Y bien? La solución al eniggggma?
> 
> Por cierto, peleando duro de nuevo en los 6120, verdad?




Pues era facilito! "Rezo para que Zoido le regale un porrazo a Pandoro".


----------



## Pepitoria (31 May 2012)

Que diarreazo le ha dado al ibex...


----------



## ghkghk (31 May 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Para los accionistas qie se permitan el viaje a Omaha esos dias se prepara una feria cuya base son las empresas de buffet...Promociones de cocacola,procter, medicamendos de sanofi,descuentos en los periodicos, promociones en american express...Por lo visto es uno de los eventos mas experados en usa




Algún año me hubiera molado ir. Además, para el accionista internacional es perfecto. Sin dividendos, ni fiscalidad ni doble imposición. Eso sí, como sigan así en una década su volumen diario va a ser de 40...


----------



## juanfer (31 May 2012)

¿Que os parece PHILIPS?

KONINKLIJKE PHILIPS ELECTRON (PHIA:EN Amsterdam): Financial Statements - Businessweek

Esta muy diversificada con lo que para largo plazo parece que va a tener futuro.

Con buenos margenes de beneficios.


----------



## pollastre (31 May 2012)

Madre mía... madre mía 

madre mía 

:XX::XX::XX:



pollastre dijo:


> Hubo historia suya de Ud. , del Sr. Chinazo, ¿ y yo la pasé por alto ?
> 
> ¿ Pero cómo va a ser esto posible ?
> 
> Corro raudo a leerla, pardíez.


----------



## ponzi (31 May 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Algún año me hubiera molado ir. Además, para el accionista internacional es perfecto. Sin dividendos, ni fiscalidad ni doble imposición. Eso sí, como sigan así en una década su volumen diario va a ser de 40...



Yo creo que la clave para el lp es tener muchas empresas y diversificas. La diversificacion de buffet es muy buena solo le falta ir de compras por europa...ya ha comprado una empresa catalana. Es muy probable que en los proximos años haga nuevas adquisiciones...creo que tenia mas de 30000 mill en la caja. Te pongo el link d las cartas anuales, yo me leido alguna y son una gozada


http://www.berkshirehathaway.com/letters/letters.html


----------



## Pepitoria (31 May 2012)

El de los 6300 del DAX, ¿se ha aburrido?


----------



## ghkghk (31 May 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo creo que la clave para el lp es tener muchas empresas y diversificas. La diversificacion de buffet es muy buena solo le falta ir de compras por europa...ya ha comprado una empresa catalana. Es muy probable que en los proximos años haga nuevas adquisiciones...creo que tenia mas de 30000 mill en la caja. Te pongo el link d las cartas anuales, yo me leido alguna y son una gozada
> 
> 
> Shareholder Letters




A mí lo que me infunde respeto es el "pánico post-Buffet". Apple lo ha llevado bien, pero creo que Berkshire se asienta aun más en la figura de su líder.


----------



## burbubolsa (31 May 2012)

Nueva sombra chinesca. Por cierto, los rusos meten más volumen en las sombras que en el cuerpo de las velas.

Saldo nulo en EURCNY ahora mismo.


----------



## pollastre (31 May 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> El de los 6300 del DAX, ¿se ha aburrido?




Le están pegando duro. El tipo de momento aguanta y se está comiendo toda la cascada de ventas. Cuánto más está dispuesto a encajar antes de ceder, esa es la clave de todo el tema...


----------



## Pepitoria (31 May 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Le están pegando duro. El tipo de momento aguanta y se está comiendo toda la cascada de ventas. Cuánto más está dispuesto a encajar antes de ceder, esa es la clave de todo el tema...



Tiene el espiritu del gatete aberronchado contra el rocaje agreste. 

Aguanta 3^100 pipos en contra ::, no hay problema


----------



## burbubolsa (31 May 2012)

Londres se va, Francfort se resiste.

Los chinos abandonan. Saldo neto intrasesión del EURCNY, negativo.

Rusos ebrios de vodka se suman a la fiesta. EURRUB +2.32%


----------



## pollastre (31 May 2012)

Impresionante la pelea de gallos ahora mismo. Es incluso visible a simple vista, sin tecnología ninguna: basta ver las tres últimas velas 5m del DAX, como su volumen triplica a las precedentes. 

Desde fuera, lo que yo veo es que "alguien" se ha presentado, sin ser invitado, en la fiesta del leoncio que llevaba toda la mañana desplegando la alcista. Uno "pabajo", otro "parriba", y han llegado al dato de las 14:30 revueltos como en una pelea de gatos. Eso ha terminado de montar el caos, por si no había ya bastante.

El problema es, qué va a pasar ahora con los casi -2000 netos que este tipo se ha venido trabajando durante toda la mañana. Desde luego le han jodido a base de bien. Para que luego digan que los leoncios únicamente se dedican a perjudicar a las gacelas... pues menudas hostias como panes se meten entre ellos.


----------



## Burbujilimo (31 May 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Impresionante la pelea de gallos ahora mismo. Es incluso visible a simple vista, sin tecnología ninguna: basta ver las tres últimas velas 5m del DAX, como su volumen triplica a las precedentes.
> 
> Desde fuera, lo que yo veo es que "alguien" se ha presentado, sin ser invitado, en la fiesta del leoncio que llevaba toda la mañana desplegando la alcista. Uno "pabajo", otro "parriba", y han llegado al dato de las 14:30 revueltos como en una pelea de gatos. Eso ha terminado de montar el caos, por si no había ya bastante.
> 
> El problema es, qué va a pasar ahora con los casi -2000 netos que este tipo se ha venido trabajando durante toda la mañana. Desde luego le han jodido a base de bien. Para que luego digan que los leoncios únicamente se dedican a perjudicar a las gacelas... pues menudas hostias como panes se meten entre ellos.



Quedamos muy pocas gacelas, ahora mismo a los leoncios les quedan:
- Comerse a leoncios menos grandes.
- Morir de hambre.


----------



## Pepitoria (31 May 2012)

Invocamos a San Daniel


----------



## Pepitoria (31 May 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Impresionante la pelea de gallos ahora mismo. Es incluso visible a simple vista, sin tecnología ninguna: basta ver las tres últimas velas 5m del DAX, como su volumen triplica a las precedentes.
> 
> Desde fuera, lo que yo veo es que "alguien" se ha presentado, sin ser invitado, en la fiesta del leoncio que llevaba toda la mañana desplegando la alcista. Uno "pabajo", otro "parriba", y han llegado al dato de las 14:30 revueltos como en una pelea de gatos. Eso ha terminado de montar el caos, por si no había ya bastante.
> 
> El problema es, qué va a pasar ahora con los casi -2000 netos que este tipo se ha venido trabajando durante toda la mañana. Desde luego le han jodido a base de bien. Para que luego digan que los leoncios únicamente se dedican a perjudicar a las gacelas... pues menudas hostias como panes se meten entre ellos.



Al mirlo blanco de los 6300 le han dado por delante y por detrás


----------



## pollastre (31 May 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Quedamos muy pocas gacelas, ahora mismo a los leoncios les quedan:
> - Comerse a leoncios menos grandes.
> - Morir de hambre.



Estoy prácticamente seguro de que lo que hemos visto ha sido un intercambio de guantás entre leoncios. De hecho han terminado de la peor manera posible, o la más caótica: despues de 15 minutos intercambiando golpes, han llegado a las 14:30 con los datos macro, han entrado en liza los "news traders", y ya se ha montado el gran pollo.

Verlo ha sido muy bonito, pero estoy convencido de que esto no es lo que andaban buscando ninguno de los dos, i.e., agotar el tiempo y meterse de narices en el fango de las 14:30.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 May 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Enga a lo sin máquinas, un rebujito me juego a que el culibex se nos vá a los 6069.....



Siyalodecíayo:XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## mutiko (31 May 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Yo por la postura y por deformación profesional también asocié a esa señora con temas sexuales :o



Pero, ¿a que se dedica Vd, buen hombre? :8:


----------



## Pepitoria (31 May 2012)




----------



## burbubolsa (31 May 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Estoy prácticamente seguro de que lo que hemos visto ha sido un intercambio de guantás entre leoncios. De hecho han terminado de la peor manera posible, o la más caótica: despues de 15 minutos intercambiando golpes, han llegado a las 14:30 con los datos macro, han entrado en liza los "news traders", y ya se ha montado el gran pollo.
> 
> Verlo ha sido muy bonito, pero estoy convencido de que esto no es lo que andaban buscando ninguno de los dos, i.e., agotar el tiempo y meterse de narices en el fango de las 14:30.



Mire el EURRUB en minutos; si no lo tiene, en forexpro. Hasta las 14:30, es una obra de arte de ingeniería de minas. Una colección de velas verdes cargadas de dinamita roja en un 90% de su volumen. Luego lo han detonado todo, y han salido corriendo hacia adelante los rusos ebrios de vodka. Ya era el caos total, con Londres haciendo demoliciones controladas, porque los rusos no iban con ellos.

De hecho, han sido los chinos al salirse los que, probably, han puesto sobre aviso, consciente o inconscientemente, a los perros ingleses, y se han lanzado sobre los supuestos paquetes de compra rusos, que no eran más que ventas camufladas. En cuanto los rusos se pusieron a comprar a pecho descubierto, que pillaron a los controladores alemanes haciendo lo propio para compensar la salida china, ya era demasiado tarde. Pero la reacción temprana inglesa permitió a los alemanes tener un stream de órdenes abierto por el que colar ventas, y que así los rusos no se llevaran nada más que una resaca. Y menos mal que cayó, porque si los rusos pasan como inversores de largo plazo, por la tarde se abren los infiernos.

Es mi peli, no tiene por qué ser así. Se admiten críticas. Constructivas.

Los chinos vuelven a estar con saldo nulo intrasesión.


----------



## mutiko (31 May 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Quedamos muy pocas gacelas, ahora mismo a los leoncios les quedan:
> - Comerse a leoncios menos grandes.
> - Morir de hambre.



Hummm... ¿y las hienas, sabremos bien o mal? Supongo que estos leones no escatiman la carne fresca, sea del pelaje o plumaje que sea.


----------



## FranR (31 May 2012)

Me pongo en primera fila....guantas como panes.

Todo está listo


----------



## mutiko (31 May 2012)

Joder, yo creo que al ibex le ha entrado una intoxicacion alimentaria de no te menees. Es lo que tiene comer alimentos en estado de descomposicion.


----------



## BILU (31 May 2012)

Voy a comprar Santanderes, kilo y medio o 2 kilos :XX: qué tal lo veis?


----------



## Janus (31 May 2012)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> despegamos?



Quedan muchos targets por cumplir.

Por ejemplo Repsol que tiene el objetivo del rectángulo entre 18 y 24,9 ..... en 11,1 euros.

FCC tiene el objetivo más abajo, TEF también, los bancos medianos siguen bajando con fuerza. Es cierto que hay mucha sobreventa pero también que la volatilidad es de infierno por lo que puede pegar un tirón y una hora después dos hacia abajo (como ayer por la mañana).

Habría que esperar. Hay mucha debilidad porque por ejemplo en Repsol no se está apenas rebotando hoy a pesar de caer ayer un 8% aprox.


----------



## pecata minuta (31 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Me pongo en primera fila....guantas como panes.
> 
> Todo está listo



Listo... ¿para qué exactamente? ienso:ienso:
¿Para morir 100 veces?
¿Para que nos rescaten?
¿Para subir como la espuma?
¿Para tocar los 3.000 del IBEX el martes que viene?


----------



## LOLO08 (31 May 2012)

Lo de bme es la poll....Por que es para la jubilación vía dividendos.. si no!!!!
pd : estoy por ampliar paquete


----------



## FranR (31 May 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Listo... ¿para qué exactamente? ienso:ienso:
> ¿Para morir 100 veces?
> ¿Para que nos rescaten?
> ¿Para subir como la espuma?
> ¿Para tocar los 3.000 del IBEX el martes que viene?



Una mezcla de todo....

P.D. Venía del hilo de la UVI de defender a mi Hamija...::

6085 previo paso de niveles inferiores

VAMONOOOOSSSSS


----------



## Pepitoria (31 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Una mezcla de todo....
> 
> P.D. Venía del hilo de la UVI de defender a mi Hamija...::
> 
> ...



Dime el link, please

¿todavía se dedica ella al trading?


----------



## mutiko (31 May 2012)

Oops, se me habia pasado...

Guanas...


----------



## FranR (31 May 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Dime el link, please
> 
> ¿todavía se dedica ella al trading?



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...co-uvi-y-ocultan-santander-bbva-caixa-10.html

Creo que no.


----------



## FranR (31 May 2012)

QUE VIENEN QUE VIENEN

UH UH

Volumen en rotura de 6085 nos iremos a 6054-6020

Último fortin señoressss


----------



## Pepitoria (31 May 2012)

El leoncio de los 6300 se le ha visto recogiendo cartones...


----------



## FranR (31 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> QUE VIENEN QUE VIENEN
> 
> UH UH
> 
> ...



Touché..........


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (31 May 2012)

Hoy casi seguro perderemos la cota historica de los 6000 en el IBEX.

Grficos IBEX 35

EN NIVELES DE 1997!!!

ademas Unnim Banc suspenderá pago de preferentes (otra mas)


----------



## burbujeado (31 May 2012)

6020 última frontera...

Para abajo guano absoluto.


----------



## paulistano (31 May 2012)

Ojo, no digo que haya guano, es una simple himbocación, ya que un -0,8% para nuestro ibex ni es guano ni es ná.....:XX::ouch:


----------



## Seren (31 May 2012)

Pues asi es, dia memorable podría ser, con que telefonica baje del verde vemos esos cincomiles.


----------



## mutiko (31 May 2012)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Hoy casi seguro perderemos la cota historica de los 6000 en el IBEX.
> 
> Grficos IBEX 35
> 
> ...


----------



## Janus (31 May 2012)

Lo más normal sería un IBEX en 5700, un DAX en 5900/6000 y un SP en 1265. Ir contra corriente puede tener algún acierto pero de momento los índices están perseverando hacia abajo con cualquier excusa.


----------



## ponzi (31 May 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> A mí lo que me infunde respeto es el "pánico post-Buffet". Apple lo ha llevado bien, pero creo que Berkshire se asienta aun más en la figura de su líder.



A cp seguramente se resienta pero al ser un holding y con empresas muy solventes casi se se recuperara con mucha facilidad. Tienen el 19% de cocacola


----------



## FranR (31 May 2012)

Para el que todavía no crea en el sistema de niveles...por enésima vez


----------



## Pepitoria (31 May 2012)

¿Como van las bankias de mierda?


----------



## Janus (31 May 2012)

Portugal Telecom en tres eurillos ..... y no han cerrado al tapa al salir.


----------



## Pepitoria (31 May 2012)

Facebook Inc: NASDAQ:FB quotes & news - Google Finance

A ver si se hunden las caralibro simplemente por el por culo que nos está dando la integración con el foro...

Jrande Calopez


----------



## AssGaper (31 May 2012)

Joder joder joderrrr, ALGO GORDO VA A PASAR.

Atención!!!!! BRUTAL!!!

Correo emitido hace unos minutos de mi broker:

"Nos ponemos en contacto con usted para informarle de que Saxo Bank, dadas las condiciones del mercado, ha procedido a realizar un "recall" de las acciones de *CaixaBank* (CABK:xmce). Ello comporta *que esta tarde, a las 16:30* (hora de Madrid), todas las posiciones cortas (de venta) en CaixaBank a través de CFDs serán cerradas, si no lo ha hecho antes el cliente."

"Teniendo en cuenta las condiciones actuales del mercado, Sako Bank,los CFDs *ha deshabilitado las operaciones en corto para la mayoría de los valores españoles*. 

De todas formas, si usted está interesado en tomar posiciones cortas, por favor, contacte con nosotros a través del chat de la plataforma y su caso será evaluado individualmente con el objetivo de permitirle llevar a cabo la operación. "

Esto...PEPONAZO A LA VISTA??


----------



## Pepitoria (31 May 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> Joder joder joderrrr, ALGO GORDO VA A PASAR.
> 
> Atención!!!!! BRUTAL!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## muertoviviente (31 May 2012)

Salta stop ::

me retiro con las plusvis a descansar un tiempo , que no os mandrileen mucho


----------



## mutiko (31 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Para el que todavía no crea en el sistema de niveles...por enésima vez



Y ahi se ve muy bien lo perrillos que son los leones, han estado tocando una y otra vez y una tercera, lo levantan (¡corran y compren, que se acaban!) para estrellarlo con mas fuerza y pasarlo como si nada. ¡Menudos pajaros!


----------



## Pepitoria (31 May 2012)

O entra dinero en usa

o nos vamos a la mierda


----------



## J-Z (31 May 2012)

Poker de malos datos yankis y a por los 5000, y mañana habrá repoker


----------



## pipoapipo (31 May 2012)

prohibicion de cortos desde hoy?


----------



## pollastre (31 May 2012)

Si fuese a ocurrir algo gordo en sentido descendente, no le hubieran prohibido los cortos 

Estese tranquilo.... 


pd/edit: al fin y al cabo, la prohibición de cortos afecta únicamente a .... nuevos cortos. ¿ Por qué cerrar los ya existentes ?






AssGaper dijo:


> Joder joder joderrrr, ALGO GORDO VA A PASAR.
> 
> Atención!!!!! BRUTAL!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## burbujeado (31 May 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿Como van las bankias de mierda?



luchando para mantener el leuro.


----------



## mutiko (31 May 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> Joder joder joderrrr, ALGO GORDO VA A PASAR.
> 
> Atención!!!!! BRUTAL!!!
> 
> ...



Yo diria mas bien al reves. ¿no? a ver que dicen los veteranos del hilo...


----------



## Mulder (31 May 2012)

A las buenas tardes!



AssGaper dijo:


> Joder joder joderrrr, ALGO GORDO VA A PASAR.
> 
> Atención!!!!! BRUTAL!!!
> 
> ...



El marianin y los paquetes de sus secuaces nos imponen la prohibición selectiva de cortos y sin anunciarlo, pero que pedazo de sinvergüenzas que son.

El problema es que hoy talacosa calentita (pollastre TM) cuando venga el momento de comentar el volumen van a flipar con lo que he visto hoy en el Ibex.

Aunque todo se resume en tres palabras: sell-off, sell-off, sell-off!


----------



## Pepitoria (31 May 2012)

Pollastre

¿y nuestro mirlo blanco de los 6300 del dax?, ¿sigue vivo o aceptó la sodomización?


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (31 May 2012)

Me dije a mi mismo que si TRE caía de 29 las volvería (las vendi en 30.30), pero como que me dá cosa...no sé.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (31 May 2012)

En prevision de la buena nueva de mañana, bajo mi sl del ibex de 5900 a 1000.


----------



## Janus (31 May 2012)

No sé si harán algo o dejarán de hacer los perroflautas .... pero el SP es bajista sin mas. A veces mirar el chart oxigena la mente.

Cuando cambie, nos subimos y punto.


----------



## mutiko (31 May 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> El marianin y los paquetes de sus secuaces nos imponen la prohibición selectiva de cortos y sin anunciarlo, pero que pedazo de sinvergüenzas que son.
> 
> El problema es que hoy talacosa calentita (pollastre TM) cuando venga el momento de comentar el volumen van a flipar con lo que he visto hoy en el Ibex.
> 
> Aunque todo se resume en tres palabras: sell-off, sell-off, sell-off!



Segun lo he entendido yo, no es cosa del bobierno, sino de ese banco. De hecho te dejan abierta la posibilidad de ponerte corto... previa evaluacion de ¿el tamaño de la cuenta corriente? Es decir, ¿que reserven los cortos para los leones?


----------



## Pepitoria (31 May 2012)

Se abrieron de patas los usanos...

welcome a los 1290


----------



## burbubolsa (31 May 2012)

En el ES, ventas leoncias y compras gaceleras. Gasolina y cerillas.


----------



## tonuel (31 May 2012)

Sell-off... :baba:


----------



## Pepitoria (31 May 2012)




----------



## FranR (31 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Salta stop ::
> 
> me retiro con las plusvis a descansar un tiempo , que no os mandrileen mucho



:XX: :XX: :XX: 

Es usteddddd muuuu grandeeeeee

Qué decía esta mañana de tontos, bajistas, largos en 6200!!!!!


:XX::XX:


----------



## Diegol07 (31 May 2012)

bienvenidos 5xxx en Mayo, que bueno que esten ya aqui...

Edito: Que cabrones estos Leoncios, me leen el mensaje y convencen a merkel de los eurobonos??? Si con las ultimas velas estaba claro que tocabamos 5990, de todos modos si no es hoy sera mañana, pero ya no sera en MAyo:XX::XX:


----------



## pipoapipo (31 May 2012)

caracol col col saca los cuernos al sol...


----------



## FranR (31 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> QUE VIENEN QUE VIENEN
> 
> UH UH
> 
> ...



Touché y a un solo punto....

Esperemos que no vuelva a tocarlo si no, va a correr la sangre....


VAAAMOOSSSS


----------



## muertoviviente (31 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> :XX: :XX: :XX:
> 
> Es usteddddd muuuu grandeeeeee
> 
> ...



se a dao cuenta ustec tambien no 

pongo a salvo los dineros , es lo que hago cuando comienzo a fallar , la mitad de las plusvis que quedan van a mi bunker en los andes :fiufiu:


----------



## pollastre (31 May 2012)

No estoy en la oficina y no puedo decirle con exactitud lo que ha ocurrido, pero me da a mí que un 6230 es "demasiê per le body", me suena a capitulación.

Estoy realmente sorprendido, por el volumen del hostión. Hablamos de muchos millones de € que el buen hombre se ha tomado la molestia de colocar, pacientemente, durante toda la mañana. Quizás manejaba unos "whisper data" mejores que los datos macro finales que han salido a las 14:30, y eso le ha desbaratado todo el setup.

No lo sé, la verdad. Pero sea como fuere, el que haya sido se ha cubierto de gloria hoy.

Otra opción es que el tío sea fuerte de verdad y le sude los cojones aguantar -80 pips a contra con ese volumen, para más adelante (final de sesión de hoy, o sesión de mañana) pisar el pedal y llevarnos al entorno de los 6400. Es otra posibilidad, pero estaríamos hablando entonces de un tío con los bolsillos profundos _de verdad_ .

En todo caso, si el anterior párrafo resulta ser la explicación cierta y finalmente mañana nos vamos hacia los 6400, es justo reconocer que este leoncio excede mis habilidades: para mí, sería una sorpresa y una demostración de fuerza tecnológica, que este pollo hubiera aguantado hoy a contra todo el chaparrón, para mañana llevar arriba la cotización y cerrar su operación.




Pepitoria dijo:


> Pollastre
> 
> ¿y nuestro mirlo blanco de los 6300 del dax?, ¿sigue vivo o aceptó la sodomización?


----------



## Mulder (31 May 2012)

mutiko dijo:


> Segun lo he entendido yo, no es cosa del bobierno, sino de ese banco. De hecho te dejan abierta la posibilidad de ponerte corto... previa evaluacion de ¿el tamaño de la cuenta corriente? Es decir, ¿que reserven los cortos para los leones?



Pues entonces todavía lo entiendo menos....al menos a los perroflauters se les presupone tontos de partida


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Para el que todavía no crea en el sistema de niveles...por enésima vez



Ya me puede dar la receta de como cocinar esos niveles .....



AssGaper dijo:


> Joder joder joderrrr, ALGO GORDO VA A PASAR.
> 
> Atención!!!!! BRUTAL!!!
> 
> ...



Como le ha dicho el Sr. P, si fuese parriba le dejarían sus cortos, le animarían a habrir más cortos, saldría en la tele que caixabank ha ganado mil trillones de euros y tal.

Lo que me imagino que pasa es que les ha llegado el rumor que eso sevaatomarporculo, y claro habran abierto más posiciones cortas de la cuenta, y ya sabe. Cojoncillos por corbata, pasémonsnos el contrato (bueno esto no porque seguro que hay una cláusula que dice en lenguaje ininteligible "te puedo cerrar las posiciones simesaledelnabo) por los huevos.



chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> En prevision de la buena nueva de mañana, bajo mi sl del ibex de 5900 a 1000.



Creo que le sobra un cero :XX: :XX:


----------



## ponzi (31 May 2012)

Como resumir españa en 2012 con una sola pelicula??


http://www.filmaffinity.com/es/film333903.html


----------



## carvil (31 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Salta stop ::
> 
> me retiro con las plusvis a descansar un tiempo , que no os mandrileen mucho




<object width="640" height="480"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/bfIJw9_7b0Y?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/bfIJw9_7b0Y?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="640" height="480" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>



Salu2


----------



## FranR (31 May 2012)

S&P

Se dijo el otro día que en los 1314 podría haber un Sell Parcial, de momento siguen muy por encima de los mínimos de hace pocas sesiones.


----------



## BILU (31 May 2012)

Qué opinais de entrar en SAN ?? Cómo lo veis?
Sí ,ya sé que vamos a morir cienes y cienes, pero cuando sea pegará un rebote fuerte y yo lo quiero pillar.


----------



## Pepitoria (31 May 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> No estoy en la oficina y no puedo decirle con exactitud lo que ha ocurrido, pero me da a mí que un 6230 es "demasiê per le body", me suena a capitulación.
> 
> Estoy realmente sorprendido, por el volumen del hostión. Hablamos de muchos millones de € que el buen hombre se ha tomado la molestia de colocar, pacientemente, durante toda la mañana. Quizás manejaba unos "whisper data" mejores que los datos macro finales que han salido a las 14:30, y eso le ha desbaratado todo el setup.
> 
> ...



Impresionante.

cuando puedas , ¿con cuantos contratos iba el pollo?

Estaríamos hablando de una Mandrilada Deluxe


----------



## Pepitoria (31 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> S&P
> 
> Se dijo el otro día que en los 1314 podría haber un Sell Parcial, de momento siguen muy por encima de los mínimos de hace pocas sesiones.



Para mí ya hay hoyo hasta los 1290 y un pelín más abajo


----------



## ponzi (31 May 2012)

BILU dijo:


> Qué opinais de entrar en SAN ?? Cómo lo veis?
> Sí ,ya sé que vamos a morir cienes y cienes, pero cuando sea pegará un rebote fuerte y yo lo quiero pillar.



Si quieres pillar un posible rebote en la banca compra el indice (otra cosa no tendra el ibex pero por bancos va sobrado).Ahora no es momento de jugarsela con ningun banco y mas español


----------



## Silenciosa (31 May 2012)

BILU dijo:


> Qué opinais de entrar en SAN ?? Cómo lo veis?
> Sí ,ya sé que vamos a morir cienes y cienes, pero cuando sea pegará un rebote fuerte y yo lo quiero pillar.



No cojas el cuchillo mientras está cayendo.

Te lo dice una con varias cicatrices.


----------



## ponzi (31 May 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9GOH30xTCZY&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Quien es mariano lo tengo claro...me pregunto quien sera la virgen en esta dantesca historieta (soraya o merkel????)...Mira que spy una persona seria pero tanto entrar en el hilo me habeis pegado el humor (con humor las perdidas duelen menos...)


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (31 May 2012)

Señores me voy de finde, que les vaya bien, que tengan feliz fin de semana, que el lunes aun exista el ibex, y el euro, y el san, bueno no, el san no, el san que no exista.

Y si el servidor de burbuja no se cae por 397412071025713095713059710572095 vez, nos volvemos a leernos, y si no, larga vida al tladel, y a este hilo.

ESPAÑA OE OE OE OE.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 May 2012)

BILU dijo:


> Qué opinais de entrar en SAN ?? Cómo lo veis?
> Sí ,ya sé que vamos a morir cienes y cienes, pero cuando sea pegará un rebote fuerte y yo lo quiero pillar.



Esto es con datos de cierre de ayer... Tome su propia decisión....







Dos cosas:
1º cuidadín con lo rebotes fuertes.





[/IMG]

2º ¿quien le asegura que el rebote sea fuerte?


----------



## R3v3nANT (31 May 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> Joder joder joderrrr, ALGO GORDO VA A PASAR.
> 
> Atención!!!!! BRUTAL!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Pepitoria (31 May 2012)

El FMI dice que España no ha pedido ninguna asistencia financiera al FMI y que no se están diseñando planes que impliquen ayuda financiera a España. Lagarde hablará con la Vcepresidenta española en Washington. El 4 de junio empezarán la revisión anual de la economía española.


----------



## Caballero_Sindinero (31 May 2012)

Vamos vamosss bankia casi por debajo del eypo otra vez.

saltaaaaaa vamossssss


----------



## Arminio_borrado (31 May 2012)

BILU dijo:


> Qué opinais de entrar en SAN ?? Cómo lo veis?
> Sí ,ya sé que vamos a morir cienes y cienes, pero cuando sea pegará un rebote fuerte y yo lo quiero pillar.



Ya. Y yo también lo quiero pillar. Y como tu todos. Siempre hay gente que cuando ve una caída fuerte, quiere entrar a pillar la "ganga". El cementerio está lleno de los que entraron a 8 en SAN y era un chollo, luego 6 era regalado, 5,50 es que no podía bajar más, 5 euros redondos ya es que era algo que ni soñado....... 

De todas maneras, si crees que ahora es el momento, adelante, que es tu dinero. Pero bajo tu responsabilidad. Aquí nadie te va a decir que compres, que es un chollo. Cada uno que haga lo que vea mejor.


----------



## mutiko (31 May 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Dos cosas:
> 1º cuidadín con lo rebotes fuertes.
> 
> 
> ...



Dios que daño... :S


----------



## R3v3nANT (31 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> se a dao cuenta ustec tambien no
> 
> pongo a salvo los dineros , es lo que hago cuando comienzo a fallar , la mitad de las plusvis que quedan van a mi bunker en los andes :fiufiu:


----------



## Pepitoria (31 May 2012)

Perder los 1290 

*
GAME OVER*


----------



## FranR (31 May 2012)

El Ibex de nuevo al borde del abismo....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 May 2012)

mutiko dijo:


> Dios que daño... :S



Peor sería en una entrepierna varonil....


----------



## paulistano (31 May 2012)

el SAN está muy fuerte.....el ibex baja 100 puntos y él apenas baja un céntimo...raro, raro....

edito....acaba de recuperar ese centimo....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 May 2012)

[YOUTUBE]rC-jLADlC3A[/YOUTUBE]

Para Bertok que seguro que le gusta!

Frase minuto 1.08 ::


----------



## Hastael2020nada (31 May 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Perder los 1290
> 
> *
> GAME OVER*



En serio, que índice es ése que parece tan crucial?


----------



## burbujeado (31 May 2012)

vamos, que hoy lo podemos lograr.


----------



## FranR (31 May 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> el SAN está muy fuerte.....el ibex baja 100 puntos y él apenas baja un céntimo...raro, raro....
> 
> edito....acaba de recuperar ese centimo....



Curiosamente BBVA y San medio aguantan

Y los que caen fuerte, los cuatro que mencionó anoche Cordobesa...


----------



## Misterio (31 May 2012)

Joder a punto de ver el 5xxx, ahora una captura y se la enseñaré a los nietos.


----------



## Pepitoria (31 May 2012)

Echo de menos los Kuji-SELLs


----------



## Caballero_Sindinero (31 May 2012)

Pabajoooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## paulistano (31 May 2012)

Hastael2020nada dijo:


> En serio, que índice es ése que parece tan crucial?



sp500

a ver, a ver....


----------



## tonuel (31 May 2012)

He visto una luz... :


----------



## politicodemadreputa (31 May 2012)

Give me FIVE !!!!


----------



## Pepitoria (31 May 2012)

Hastael2020nada dijo:


> En serio, que índice es ése que parece tan crucial?



El SP500
.
.
.


----------



## Hastael2020nada (31 May 2012)

Ostia ya acabo de mirar por google el SP500, es el del Standard & Poor's..
Ahora entiendo el alarmismo.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (31 May 2012)

Pare que quiere escapar de la muerte....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 May 2012)

SP500= *S*oy *P*andoro *500*enculadasporminuto


----------



## pyn (31 May 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Perder los 1290
> 
> *
> GAME OVER*




Ya los perdió hace unos días y recuperó 30 puntos.


----------



## no_loko (31 May 2012)

Lo dejan para mañana chic@s.

Sigo pensando que todavía no se ha visto pánico. Ese pánico que aleja a los pequeños inversores de la bolsa por mucho tiempo y campo libre para los leoncios. Tenemos que ver un par de días con caidas superiores al 5%. No veo suelo hasta los 5100-5200.


----------



## pollastre (31 May 2012)

ainnnssss... quélegusta lacarnecontomattte ::::

:XX:



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> SP500= *S*oy *P*andoro *500*enculadasporminuto


----------



## tonuel (31 May 2012)

si cerramos en los 5.XXX me despeloto... :XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (31 May 2012)

Preparad el imprimir pantalla

que el ibex quiere salir por debajo de los 6000 en la foto


----------



## paulistano (31 May 2012)

no_loko dijo:


> Lo dejan para mañana chic@s.
> 
> Sigo pensando que todavía no se ha visto pánico. Ese pánico que aleja a los pequeños inversores de la bolsa por mucho tiempo y campo libre para los leoncios. Tenemos que ver un par de días con caidas superiores al 5%. No veo suelo hasta los 5100-5200.



Sí, no sé donde lei que esto acabaría con dos bajonazos fuertes del 7-8% cada día...ahora mismo no hay miedo....ni a nivel bolsa ni a nivel calle.

Cuando oigamos hablar en serio de la salida de españa del euro o algo así...será el momento.


----------



## AssGaper (31 May 2012)

Bueno el SP ya ha perdido los 1300, señores, vayan abriendo esos ojales, pandoro se esta descapullando el trozo.


----------



## FranR (31 May 2012)

Hamijos, no hay vuelta atrás

Hemos perdido los 6020...nos vamos a los 5xxx

Mis niveles han saltado por los aires y con volumen


JERONIMOOOOOOOO

P.D. 75 visitas al blog en poco rato y ni un solo comentario... sus muelas de tos.

Mañana sorpresa en el blog LO PROMETO


----------



## burbujeado (31 May 2012)

telefónica en negativo ya, esto se hunde...


----------



## Pepitoria (31 May 2012)




----------



## Hastael2020nada (31 May 2012)

Yo veo todo rojo. Madre mía...


----------



## tonuel (31 May 2012)

Parece ser que las reuniones de Soraya y Windows... discurren como se esperaba... ienso:


----------



## mutiko (31 May 2012)

tonuel dijo:


> si cerramos en los 5.XXX me despeloto... :XX: :XX: :XX:



Ok, se lo permitimos si luego postea la estampa, a ver si asi alguna Srta. se anima y nos desvela sus secretos. Las Sras. tambien son bienvenidas si estan de buen ver. 

Lo unico que esperamos es que si tiene la poca decencia de hacerlo, este Vd. tambien de buen ver, que sino no sale adelante el plan.


----------



## FranR (31 May 2012)

tonuel dijo:


> Parece ser que las reuniones de Soraya y Windows... discurren como se esperaba... ienso:



En un hilo alguien le dio una recomendación "que llevara las braguitas limpias"....::::


----------



## pipoapipo (31 May 2012)

tonuel dijo:


> si cerramos en los 5.XXX me despeloto... :XX: :XX: :XX:



preferia cuando silenciosa prometia postear las tetas :: este hilo cada vez es mas gayer


----------



## burbujeado (31 May 2012)

los objetivos mínimos de hoy ya se han cumplido, el 6000 era un regalo:

- bankia por debajo del leuro definitivamente.

- santander en rojo.

- telefónica en rojo.

- iberdrola en rojo.

- enagas en rojo.


----------



## Pepitoria (31 May 2012)

Pollastre 

¿tienes la radiografía de los volúmenes en el dax?


----------



## LCIRPM (31 May 2012)

Hastael2020nada dijo:


> Ostia ya acabo de mirar por google el SP500, es el del Standard & Poor's..
> Ahora entiendo el alarmismo.



Utilice el translator: Standar an poors-----> Pobre, pero honrá


----------



## Caronte el barquero (31 May 2012)

Muy buena pinta no tiene el SP 500



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Silenciosa (31 May 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> SP500= *S*oy *P*andoro *500*enculadasporminuto



Vete a la caca que me he atragantado de la risa.


----------



## Pepitoria (31 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> En un hilo *alguien* le dio una recomendación "que llevara las braguitas limpias"....::::



Pa servirle...::

Todo por España, coño


----------



## no_loko (31 May 2012)

Hay tantas posiciones cortas abiertas que esto no rebota ni aunque la CNMV prohibiera abrir nuevas. En POP hay un 7% nada menos. Y en el resto de bancos medianos parecido. Acojonante.


----------



## FranR (31 May 2012)

En este momento tan especial, juntemos nuestras manos y cantemos


ya está aquíiiiii el 5...por el culo te la h......

TODOS JUNTOS


----------



## Arminio_borrado (31 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Hamijos, no hay vuelta atrás
> 
> Hemos perdido los 6020...nos vamos a los 5xxx
> 
> ...



Yo ya me estoy acicalando para salir guapo en esta foto histórica. 8:


----------



## jcfdez (31 May 2012)

El bund está en pánico comprador...


----------



## Hastael2020nada (31 May 2012)

En el economista me sale que acaba de bajar de 1300.


----------



## Pepitoria (31 May 2012)

no_loko dijo:


> *Hay tantas posiciones cortas abiertas que esto no rebota ni aunque la CNMV prohibiera abrir nuevas.* En POP hay un 7% nada menos. Y en el resto de bancos medianos parecido. Acojonante.



Je je je ::

::

::

¿ha visto el post del forero que le han bloqueado y cerrado las posiciones cortas en La Caixa con un broker español?


----------



## Silenciosa (31 May 2012)

6015,90 

Mamá yo estuve aquí.


----------



## LCIRPM (31 May 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Muy buena pinta no tiene el SP 500
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Ya le gustaría estar así a uno que yo conozco ....


----------



## burbujeado (31 May 2012)

EEUU: el ISM manufacturero de Chicago cae a mínimos de septiembre de 2009

más madera!!!


----------



## no_loko (31 May 2012)

Hoy no creo que se pierdan. Habrá maquillaje final como todos los días para dar esperanzas a los largos de cara a mañana. Lo llevan repitiendo desde hace tiempo, al día siguiente casi siempre se abre con GAP al alza y luego ostión. En las subastas venden. Fijaos hoy.


----------



## FranR (31 May 2012)

Que bien, que subidón...

Ánimo que tu lo vales ::::


----------



## tonuel (31 May 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Yo ya me estoy acicalando para salir guapo en esta foto histórica. 8:



*acontecimiento estremecedor...!!!* 8:


----------



## FranR (31 May 2012)

tonuel dijo:


> *acontecimiento estremecedor...!!!* 8:



Una foto de Ikerrrrrrr... que hay que estar en todo


Como sigan así nos dejan el fapeo a medias


----------



## no_loko (31 May 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Je je je ::
> 
> ::
> 
> ...



¿Que me quieres decir con eso? En mi broker nunca hay opción de abrir cortos a las acciones que sabes que van a bajar y luego por supuesto bajan. A esta fiesta los pequeños no estamos invitados.


----------



## Mindszenty (31 May 2012)

Bajar de los 6.000 es histórico? ¿Desde que año no esta por debajo de los 6.000?


----------



## Pepitoria (31 May 2012)

¿Se va a dejar o no se va a dejar?


----------



## paulistano (31 May 2012)

que cabrones son....


----------



## Pepitoria (31 May 2012)

no_loko dijo:


> ¿Que me quieres decir con eso? En mi broker nunca hay opción de abrir cortos a las acciones que sabes que van a bajar y luego por supuesto bajan. A esta fiesta los pequeños no estamos invitados.



Que ha sido un sorpresón..y que precisamente hoy están prohibiendo cortos de tapadillo.

A ver si alguien pone el post del forero


----------



## Arminio_borrado (31 May 2012)

tonuel dijo:


> *acontecimiento estremecedor...!!!* 8:



Joder, el ibex se ha asustado con eso de verme el jeto en una foto y se ha puesto a subir como un condenado. :XX:


----------



## Silenciosa (31 May 2012)

que tongazo.

Si hoy le dejan hasta las 8 a este ritmo acaba en los 7000.


----------



## FranR (31 May 2012)

Me la juego de Rappel... viendo lo que están maquillando


Noticia de alcance al cierre europeo, ojales petados mañana, hordas zombies de mandriles por las calles...HE DICHO


----------



## Silenciosa (31 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Me la juego de Rappel... viendo lo que están maquillando
> 
> 
> Noticia de alcance al cierre europeo, ojales petados mañana, hordas zombies de mandriles por las calles...HE DICHO



Yo llevo toda la semana pensando que algo se está cociendo y que salta antes del lunes.


----------



## tonuel (31 May 2012)

A ver quien tiene cojones de salir al ruedo... :S


----------



## politicodemadreputa (31 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Noticia de alcance al cierre europeo



Del Bosque convoca a Raul ?


----------



## no_loko (31 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Me la juego de Rappel... viendo lo que están maquillando
> 
> 
> Noticia de alcance al cierre europeo, ojales petados mañana, hordas zombies de mandriles por las calles...HE DICHO



Fijaos hoy bien en la subasta. Va a ser clarificador.


----------



## pecata minuta (31 May 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Yo llevo toda la semana pensando que algo se está cociendo y que salta antes del lunes.



¿Rescate apañó?


----------



## Pepitoria (31 May 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Rescate apañó?



Datos del paro guays mañana para USA


----------



## FranR (31 May 2012)

Hamijos veamos estas velas a 1 minuto, volumen en relevantes.


Nos mostrará el camino....


----------



## R3v3nANT (31 May 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Yo llevo toda la semana pensando que algo se está cociendo y que salta antes del lunes.





politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Del Bosque convoca a Raul ?





pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Rescate apañó?



Por fin se sabrá que alguien no es lo que dice ser :fiufiu:


----------



## burbujeado (31 May 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Datos del paro guays mañana para USA



ISM en mínimos de 2009.

ahora rebajan el PIB del primer trimestre de 2,2 a 1,9.

Subsidio por desempleo peor de lo previsto

Es posible.

QE3 is coming.


----------



## politicodemadreputa (31 May 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Por fin se sabrá que alguien no es lo que dice ser :fiufiu:



ummm.... Gatos... cuento chino... el gato con botas..... Botas..... BOTIN !!!!


----------



## atman (31 May 2012)

No estoy siguiendo el hilo... pero les dejo el informe de Moody's argumentando la última rebaja de ratings a los bancos españoles. Las comparaciones que hace con otros países resulta interesante...

http://www.moodys.com/researchdocumentcontentpage.aspx?docid=PBC_141658

Por ejemplo, si comparamos los depósitos de las entidaders sobre los activos totales, la banca española tiene el ratio más alto de Europa... toda una tentación...


----------



## ProfePaco (31 May 2012)

atman dijo:


> NO estoy siguiendo el hilo... pero les dejo el informe de Moody's argumentando la última rebaja de ratings a los bancos españoles. Las comparaciones que hace con otros países resulta interesante...
> 
> http://www.moodys.com/researchdocumentcontentpage.aspx?docid=PBC_141658
> 
> Por ejemplo, si comparamos los depósitos de las entidaders sobre los activos totales, la banca española tiene el ratio más alto de Europa... toda una tentación...



¿y cómo sabes si esos datos son verdad o mentira? 

si el problema de la banca española son las mentiras de sus balances...


----------



## paulistano (31 May 2012)

joder que pepinazo han pegado...san en máximos de la sesión...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (31 May 2012)

Multinick? ienso:



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ...
> Como le ha dicho el Sr. P, si fuese parriba le dejarían sus cortos, le animarían a *habrir* más cortos, saldría en la tele que caixabank ha ganado mil trillones de euros y tal.
> ...
> Creo que le sobra un cero :XX: :XX:





ponzi dijo:


> Accionistas indignados de Gamesa - Página Jimdo de accionistasindignadosdegamesa
> 
> Anda si hay una plataforma de indignados gamesinos.....Cuando *habran* una contra los politicos,sindicatos,bankeros y zoido me apuntaré a la lista



Saludos...

PD: Pecata vaga, haga su trabajo! ::o
PD2: Descartada la posibilidad de multinick... el señor ponzi nunca ha dicho que corra maratones... :XX:


----------



## Lem (31 May 2012)

Farcebook lo está bordando...


----------



## pecata minuta (31 May 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Multinick? ienso:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hoyga, que yo trabajo solo de mañana, como buena funcionaria.


----------



## Palomeque_borrado (31 May 2012)




----------



## pecata minuta (31 May 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> joder que pepinazo han pegado...san en máximos de la sesión...



SAN, BBVA y TEF en verde... 
Que cosas...


----------



## Arminio_borrado (31 May 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> PD2: Descartada la posibilidad de multinick... el señor ponzi nunca ha dicho que corra maratones... :XX:



¿Y estas son sus zapatillas? :XX:


----------



## paulistano (31 May 2012)

Llevo unos días en los que:

- Pensé entrar en gamesa a 1,61....por centimillos no me entró la orden. Al guano.

- San...orden a 4,40....no entró.....al guano.

- Hoy no he dado orden (demasiado tarde) pero pensaba entrar en Iberdrola a 3,05....ya veremos dijo un ciego, aunque también dicen que a la tercera va la vencida....a ver mañana si sigue pepón entre nosotros o no.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (31 May 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Hoyga, que yo trabajo solo de mañana, como buena funcionaria.



Calla, calla, que hoy he estado a punto de abrir un hilo (Agarraosalaskalandraka's style) para decir que aun no había cobrado... al final todo ha sido una falsa alarma... o

Un saludo!


----------



## burbubolsa (31 May 2012)

NYMEX.CL bastante girado hacia abajo.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (31 May 2012)

Ahora en serio, deberíamos ir haciendo incursiones ya en el lado largo, porque cuando de la orden Bertok, haremos una vela demasiado sospechosa, sr. P nos puede ocultar las órdenes...? 

Saludos...


----------



## FranR (31 May 2012)

Son unos enfermos...850 mensajes en el hilo de junio..Y TODAVIA NO HA EMPEZADO


----------



## El Mano (31 May 2012)

A este paso vemos el brent por debajo de 100.


----------



## Pepitoria (31 May 2012)

Los de caralibro , 

salen a bolsa para ganar dinero, ¿no?


----------



## paulistano (31 May 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Los de caralibro ,
> 
> salen a bolsa para ganar dinero, ¿no?



Y les ha ido de puta madre....tienen una empresa que vale 1x.000 y la han vendido por 1xx.000....ganar dinero, han ganado....::


----------



## kokaine (31 May 2012)

Mañana será un gran día.. El dia 5XXX

Enviado desde mi Galaxy Nexus usando Tapatalk


----------



## Caronte el barquero (31 May 2012)

Palomeque dijo:


>



Tengo la pantalla llena raviolis y parmesano 

cabro.n:XX:


----------



## Mulder (31 May 2012)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido muy alto y el saldo diario negativo.

Hoy ha sido un día bastante especial donde se han visto cosas que no se ven ni siquiera en las semanas de vencimiento. El saldo máximo se ha hecho nada más arrancar la sesión y el mínimo a las 12:40 del mediodía, como viene siendo costumbre esta semana lo más gordo de la actividad ha sido por la mañana y la tarde ha sido bastante inactiva, sobre todo tras hacer el saldo mínimo del día.

Además de esto hemos tenido hoy dos operaciones de mucho calado que es bastante conveniente comentar, una de ellas ha sido una venta a las 9:35 de 2480 contratos en 6150, aunque aviso que esta podría ser un fallo de mis datos, y la siguiente ha sido otra venta de nada más y nada menos que 7254 contratos a las 11:40 en 6145, y aquí no hay error que valga, los datos están verificados. Por la cercanía de nivel entre ambas yo diría que las dos han sido válidas pero esta mañana he tenido que ausentarme hasta más o menos las 11 de la mañana.

En subasta han comprado 642 contratos.

En resumen, veo una suelta muy fuerte que no es nada normal, no encajaría ni siquiera en semana de vencimiento sin llamar la atención, por eso creo que nos estamos acercando a niveles peligrosos de guaneo y por la lejanía del vencimiento no puede ser un roll-over, aunque si podría ser una reorganización de cartera de algún leoncio muy grande (¿tal vez Bankia soltando todos sus papelitos para conseguir ca$h extra  ?) sin embargo el precio al final de la sesión se ha alejado de mínimos y la subasta ha sido netamente compradora aunque no compensa la gran soltada que he visto hoy, por eso para mañana espero gap a la baja y/o bajadas durante la primera parte de la mañana. También cabe la posibilidad de que mañana veamos alguna compra fuerte para compensar la venta de hoy pero ahora mismo cualquiera se fia tal como está el patio.


----------



## aitor33 (31 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Son unos enfermos...850 mensajes en el hilo de junio..Y TODAVIA *NO HA EMPEZADO*



Lo raro es que haya empezado con el servidor en manos de Pandoro que lo está petando pero a la de bien...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 May 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Vete a la caca que me he atragantado de la risa.



Usted postee los pechos cobardica! 



R3v3nANT dijo:


> Por fin se sabrá que alguien no es lo que dice ser :fiufiu:











las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Multinick? ienso:
> 
> 
> Saludos...
> ...



Dos cosas:
1ª Tengo una extraña dislexia que me hace añadir y quitar H en ciertas palabras, no seas cabronazo... inocho: inocho: :: ::
2º Mófese, mófese de mis habilidades atléticas, ya verá, ya verá (joputa has cogido un filón con ese temita :XX: :XX


edit:además...me recuerda que hoy toca correr....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 May 2012)

Ya he vuelto!!! :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## FranR (31 May 2012)

Blog actualizado hamijos


----------



## Mulder (31 May 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ya he vuelto!!! :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX:



Has tardado 4 minutos, menudo deportista, supongo que has ido hasta el frigo, has cogido la cerveza de rigor y te has vuelto al despacho con el ordenador ¿no? :XX:


----------



## FranR (31 May 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Has tardado 4 minutos, menudo deportista, supongo que has ido hasta el frigo, has cogido la cerveza de rigor y te has vuelto al despacho con el ordenador ¿no? :XX:



En 4 minutos el pirata se casca un 1.500 incluyendo el calentamiento. Un Fermín CACHO del hilo...dale pirata que salga humo de las Asics..:Aplauso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> En 4 minutos el pirata se casca un 1.500 incluyendo el calentamiento. Un Fermín CACHO del hilo...dale pirata que salga humo de las Asics..:Aplauso:



Eso contando el tiempo que me calzo las zapatillas....








(es una coña del cabronazo de lcasc... que se mete conmigo cada vez que ve un resquicio.....Un día le dedicare un gifcito o video yutubero...ya verá...)


----------



## FranR (31 May 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Eso contando el tiempo que me calzo las zapatillas....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Es usted más de Saucony..ya veo.


----------



## Pepitoria (31 May 2012)

El FMI negociaría un préstamo para España en caso de que no pueda recapitalizar Bankia - elEconomista.es


----------



## Burbujilimo (31 May 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> El FMI negociaría un préstamo para España en caso de que no pueda recapitalizar Bankia - elEconomista.es



¿Excusa para pepón mañana?


----------



## Pepitoria (31 May 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> ¿Excusa para pepón mañana?



Sólo hay que ver que bien le está sentando en usa...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 May 2012)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/308890-habeis-visto-ibex-35-mayo-2012-2a-parte-honor-de-mm-110.html#post6364301

*[Bankinter]* Reloaded







Siyadecíayo que precaución con cierres por debajo de 3€.....

Miren el volumen de hoy ::

Ale, ya si que me voy a cor... errr eeeehhhmm a practicar la carrera contínua (la de correr, no la que hacen los tunos :


----------



## paulistano (31 May 2012)

Mulder, lo que ha comentado antes de sell, sell, sell....queda anulado por el comportamiento de la subasta??


----------



## Mulder (31 May 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Mulder, lo que ha comentado antes de sell, sell, sell....queda anulado por el comportamiento de la subasta??



La tendencia es bajista, así que por defecto ya deberíamos decir: sell, sell, sell

No me fio de la subasta a pesar de todo, mañana es el primer día del mes y mucha gente se mete larga, pero eso no quiere decir que salga bien a pesar de todo y menos aun cuando los leoncios están soltando papel a paletadas.

En estos momentos no me fio de nada.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (31 May 2012)

Amigos, maldito el día en el que me metí en bolsa. Un valor en concreto me está fastidiando pero bien. Ya haga lo que haga la bolsa me parece un lugar de trileros. 

Las fluctuaciones actuales y de los últimos tiempos, aunque el país está quebrado, me parecen que no corresponden a una forma seria de medición de la realidad económica de las empresas.


----------



## R3v3nANT (31 May 2012)

Me voy a mirar niñas.... ejem al gym. Las mías son estas compradas en NY


----------



## tonuel (31 May 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Me voy a mirar niñas.... ejem al gym.




yo también... 


mañana será un jran dia... lo huelo... :baba:


Saludos 8:


----------



## muertoviviente (31 May 2012)

por algo hemos roto el soportazo 85 en el sector bancos eurostoxx , despues de lo de bankia nadie se cree que los demas bancos no esten jodidos :S

sin duda bankia es la peor pero los demas casi estan tan jodidas como ella :

por otro lado el guano en el ibex es algo nunca visto , que bestia y que cansina la caidita aun asi si miran el itraxx veran que nos queda mucho camino por recorrer .

los gringos pueden perfectamente ir a por el soporte del jran lateral 1120 .

debemos fijarnos en los 2100 del eurostoxx porque este sirviendo de soporte pero parece que ya no aguanta mas y recuerden que la rotura del soporte 85 sector bancos nos da objetivo aprox en 60


----------



## muertoviviente (31 May 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Amigos, maldito el día en el que me metí en bolsa. Un valor en concreto me está fastidiando pero bien. Ya haga lo que haga la bolsa me parece un lugar de trileros.
> 
> Las fluctuaciones actuales y de los últimos tiempos, aunque el país está quebrado, me parecen que no corresponden a una forma seria de medición de la realidad económica de las empresas.



es lo que pasa cuando de la noche a la mañana todo el mundo se da cuenta de que un pais esta quebrado :S


----------



## pollastre (31 May 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Otra opción es que el tío sea fuerte de verdad y le sude los cojones aguantar -80 pips a contra con ese volumen, para más adelante (final de sesión de hoy, o sesión de mañana) pisar el pedal y llevarnos al entorno de los 6400. Es otra posibilidad, pero estaríamos hablando entonces de un tío con los bolsillos profundos _de verdad_ .
> 
> En todo caso, si el anterior párrafo resulta ser la explicación cierta y finalmente mañana nos vamos hacia los 6400, es justo reconocer que este leoncio excede mis habilidades: para mí, sería una sorpresa y una demostración de fuerza tecnológica, que este pollo hubiera aguantado hoy a contra todo el chaparrón, para mañana llevar arriba la cotización y cerrar su operación.




Qué cabrón. Ya está en 6K3 de nuevo con un neto de -3400, y sin despeinarse. Ni siquiera ha esperado a la sesión de mañana. 

Pero qué cabrón. Qué bueno es este tío.

Hemos ido a topar con un artista. Un adversario formidable, y digno rival. Al detectar su operación esta mañana lo he querido tratar - equivocadamente - como un leonzucho mediano del tres al cuarto de los que suelo enfrentar cotidianamente, con un SL de -10 puntillos, y resulta que lo que tenemos aquí es un trade distribuido como una catedral (fijaos que la recuperación ha venido en postmarket en el DAX, clara muestra de que el posicionamiento que estamos viendo va mucho más lejos de un simple leoncio local).

En fin, lo dicho antes: si no hay sustos, mañana, 6400

Qué cabrón el andoba.

Eh, leoncio... tuyo es este lance,_ non e male_. Ya nos veremos a la vuelta


----------



## ghkghk (31 May 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Qué cabrón. Ya está en 6K3 de nuevo con un neto de -3400, y sin despeinarse. Ni siquiera ha esperado a la sesión de mañana.
> 
> Pero qué cabrón. Qué bueno es este tío.
> 
> ...





¿Cuestión de inteligencia, tecnología o.... bolsillo?


----------



## muertoviviente (31 May 2012)

cuestion de que el dax a rebotado en la MM200 ::


----------



## Diegol07 (31 May 2012)

cuestion de que la inteligencia te genera un buen bolsillo y un buen bolsillo te posibilita comprar buena tecnologia...


----------



## pollastre (31 May 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Cuestión de inteligencia, tecnología o.... bolsillo?



Bolsillo y tecnología (por ese orden de importancia)

Hay que tenerlos muy bien puestos para enganchar 80 pips a contra en el DAX con los volúmenes de los que estamos hablando. Claro que si sabes que te respalda capital suficiente... pues a lo mejor estás algo más tranquilo ::


----------



## pollastre (31 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cuestion de que el dax a rebotado en la MM200 ::




Jran Jato Jalapeño, tu explicación sobresimplificada es, joven padawan. 

Comer más Whiskas deberías. De mejor calidad, sí, de mejor calidad.


----------



## ghkghk (31 May 2012)

CASAPAPI dijo:


> ¿BME, TEF?
> 
> A mi también me está tocando las pelotas, pero moriré de pie.



Elige:







BME no es de lo peor. Y es de las que más porcentaje de dividendo ha dado, si no la que más.


----------



## ghkghk (31 May 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Bolsillo y tecnología (por ese orden de importancia)
> 
> Hay que tenerlos muy bien puestos para enganchar 80 pips a contra en el DAX con los volúmenes de los que estamos hablando. Claro que si sabes que te respalda capital suficiente... pues a lo mejor estás algo más tranquilo ::




Por eso lo digo. Con trillones de euros, incluso martingaleando se pueden lograr plusvalías dignas.


----------



## burbubolsa (31 May 2012)

Ya diserté sobre estrategias para mercados tendenciales y para mercados débiles. Solo hay que buscar en la biblioteca. El mercado ahora mismo es claramente débil, sujeto a fundamentales políticos.


----------



## diosmercado (31 May 2012)

Entonces mañana o bien toca dato de empleo cerdoamericano muy bueno o bazooka del BCE/FMI etc.

6400, se me hace mucha subida para un dia, pero a saber.


----------



## burbubolsa (31 May 2012)

Yo creo que el dato de empleo será malo. Otra cosa es que se decida que ya es algo normal. Recomiendo lecturas sobre paradigmas del mercado laboral. Vivimos un cambio tecnológico, que sustituye personas por máquinas, y un desempleo alto será norma. Vease kaizen y relación con los trade unions.


----------



## paulistano (31 May 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Entonces mañana o bien toca dato de empleo cerdoamericano muy bueno o bazooka del BCE/FMI etc.
> 
> 6400, se me hace mucha subida para un dia, pero a saber.



Cuando Mr.P habla, habla del DAX.

Y no le extrañe que el ibex los toque....esto va a pegar un subidón el día menos pensado que muchos nos quedaremos con caras de gili  "Iberdrola a 3 euros, santander a 4 euros....y no compré...no sé para qué tanto seguir la bolsa si cuando hay que comprar no compro":ouch:


----------



## Diegol07 (31 May 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Entonces mañana o bien toca dato de empleo cerdoamericano muy bueno o bazooka del BCE/FMI etc.
> 
> 6400, se me hace mucha subida para un dia, pero a saber.



Los 6400 serian en el DAX caballero.
Si es que no entendi mal.:cook:


----------



## Janus (31 May 2012)

Me parece superinteresante lo que ha hecho hoy Sacyr. Vamos a ver las siguientes velas.


----------



## diosmercado (31 May 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Cuando Mr.P habla, habla del DAX.
> 
> Y no le extrañe que el ibex los toque....esto va a pegar un subidón el día menos pensado que muchos nos quedaremos con caras de gili  "Iberdrola a 3 euros, santander a 4 euros....y no compré...no sé para qué tanto seguir la bolsa si cuando hay que comprar no compro":ouch:



Ya se que habla del dax. Sobre cierre de hoy hablamos de 140 puntos, tela.

Edito: los yankis tienen toda la pinta que en la ultima hora le van a meter jabon del bueno.


----------



## kokaine (31 May 2012)

BME (y realmente muchas mas empresas) empieza a estar a precio de OPA, y con BME salen periodicamente rumores de OPAS , asi que yo empiezo a verla con el impaciente a punto...


----------



## optimistic1985 (31 May 2012)

que efecto podria tener el rumor sobre los 300.000.000.000 de euros preparados como prestamo para España?

Edito: pongo más ceros.


----------



## diosmercado (31 May 2012)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> que efecto podria tener el rumor sobre los 300.000.000 de euros preparados como prestamo para España?



Se acuerda ud. del mitico mes de MAYO con una subida ibexiana de un 14% (si mal no recuerdo), pues si es lo que quieren oir andale al ojo.


----------



## burbubolsa (31 May 2012)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> que efecto podria tener el rumor sobre los 300.000.000 de euros preparados como prestamo para España?



300MM€? No faltan ceros ahí? Es la intervención del FMI. Pues como es malo para el país será bueno para la bolsa, está claro.


----------



## paulistano (31 May 2012)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> que efecto podria tener el rumor sobre los 300.000.000 de euros preparados como prestamo para España?



Ponga más ceros hombre, no se corte...


----------



## diosmercado (31 May 2012)

Señores, esta hecho: El Gobierno y el FMI desmienten la informacin del WSJ sobre un rescate de Espaa - ABC.es


----------



## Defcon (31 May 2012)

Osea, pepon para mañana


----------



## kokaine (31 May 2012)

pepon a las 9, guano a las 12, pepon a las 16 y guano a las 17:30


----------



## paulistano (31 May 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Señores, esta hecho: El Gobierno y el FMI desmienten la informacin del WSJ sobre un rescate de Espaa - ABC.es



Yo no me fío de nada ni nadie....hacen lo que quieren.

A qué se refiere con que "está hecho"???

Es bueno que no haya acuerdo? Todo sigue igual...tendencia bajista...ergo guano. también quiere decir que no necesitamos ayuda del FMI...luego pepón.

Qué lío.


----------



## Durmiente (31 May 2012)

kokaine dijo:


> pepon a las 9, guano a las 12, pepon a las 16 y guano a las 17:30



Va a ser así, más o menos....


----------



## paulistano (31 May 2012)

Pues yo apuesto por pepón al cierre...de esos cierres atrapàgacelas para luego en fisemana pegar el bajonazo y dejarlas achicharradas


----------



## burbubolsa (31 May 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Señores, esta hecho: El Gobierno y el FMI desmienten la informacin del WSJ sobre un rescate de Espaa - ABC.es



Aqui el que no miente no respira.


----------



## Durmiente (31 May 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Yo no me fío de nada ni nadie....hacen lo que quieren.
> 
> A qué se refiere con que "está hecho"???
> 
> ...



Sí, pero "ellos saben" que todo el mundo sabe que va a estar pepón, luego guano.

O sea, ponte cortilargo con tendencia lateral que va a ser lo menor... (o lo peor, según se mire...) (Quizá sea mejor pornerse larguicorto...)


----------



## diosmercado (31 May 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Yo no me fío de nada ni nadie....hacen lo que quieren.
> 
> A qué se refiere con que "está hecho"???
> 
> ...



Pues mira, por la experiencia en estos años, primero se suelta el globo. Luego se espera a la opinion y la recepcion de los "mercados" (que malos malosos eh?), luego se desmiente con fuerza y a continuacion "sin esperarse" se hace lo que se niega o incluso mas.

Yo no me creo nada tampoco pero hay que tenerles calados.


----------



## Janus (31 May 2012)

Veo bajadas serias en las empresas industriales usanas y en las que tienen que ver con las materiales primas como son las plateras y las carboneras. Las solares están derrumbándose as usual.
Me parece sospechoso el nivel 1297 del SP de hoy. No se puede descartar que vaya a irse más abajo a rebotar donde están los soportes .... ni que suba a tocar los 1340 y luego poder darse la vuelta hacia abajo .... o seguir el camino hasta los 1380 y darse la vuelta desde ahí.
Es decir, está muy complicado y sin resolver la dirección en mi opinión. Más allá del scalping es una lotería pero hay que estar encima de ello.


----------



## Janus (31 May 2012)

Señores, hoy el rango de oscilación entre máximos y mínimos del día ha sido menor de 200 pipos por primera vez en muchísimas semanas. La verdad es que no sé que quiere decir.


----------



## The Hellion (31 May 2012)

Hoy se me ha quedado la orden de IBE que tengo desde hace unos días a 2 céntimos escasos. Estaba a 3.01. A ver qué hace mañana.


----------



## bertok (31 May 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Ahora en serio, deberíamos ir haciendo incursiones ya en el lado largo, porque cuando de la orden Bertok, haremos una vela demasiado sospechosa, sr. P nos puede ocultar las órdenes...?
> 
> Saludos...



Paciencia, todo va según lo previsto. :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

Lo tenemos controlado ::


----------



## bertok (31 May 2012)

Con el recuento de mi firma, nos quedan 8 jornadas para tocar el suelo intermedio.

Es posible que el cálculo no sea exacto, día arriba día abajo.

El salto está muy cercano.


----------



## Sr. Breve (31 May 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> Joder joder joderrrr, ALGO GORDO VA A PASAR.
> 
> Atención!!!!! BRUTAL!!!
> 
> ...



es coña, no?


----------



## Maravedi (31 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Paciencia, todo va según lo previsto. :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:
> 
> Lo tenemos controlado ::



Yo ya he hecho mis primeras escaramuzas,seguro que baja mas el ibex pero mi plan de ataque es largoplazista por lo cual creo que estos precios son muy buenos,estoy hasta las trancas de SAN,algo de IBE y espero alguna mas.


----------



## paulistano (31 May 2012)

A este paso el rango de su firma lo alcanzamos en 4 sesiones...quedamos a la orden.

Me jode que a partir del 5 no podré seguir la sesión a la espera de ordenes por lo que entraré algo más tarde...así que tendrán las espaldas cubiertas....iré con el machete rematando a los caídos...para que no sufran....no por nada..


----------



## burbublase (31 May 2012)

Se va acercando el dia D hora H, asi veo yo el momento







NDA: Siento haber puesto pringados en el texto, correccion a gacelas.


----------



## bertok (31 May 2012)

Maravedi dijo:


> Yo ya he hecho mis primeras escaramuzas,seguro que baja mas el ibex pero mi plan de ataque es largoplazista por lo cual creo que estos precios son muy buenos,estoy hasta las trancas de SAN,algo de IBE y espero alguna mas.



SAN es un problema muy gordo. No lo infravalores.

Espero que tengas suerte y te salgas en el rebote.


----------



## diosmercado (31 May 2012)

Ya viene el jabon yanki. A ver que cierre nos plantan hoy para dejar a los europeos a huevo mañana.


----------



## burbubolsa (31 May 2012)

burbublase dijo:


> Se va acercando el dia D hora H, asi veo yo el momento



Se agradece que me incluyan.


----------



## LOLO08 (31 May 2012)

Entro con otro ( ya van 3 ) paquetes de bme , media carga. Mi plan de jubilación via dividendos sigue en marcha.


----------



## diosmercado (31 May 2012)

Ahi estan, ya han metido el turbo. A ver como va la trampa.

Al estilo puñalada trapera como solo los americanos saben hacer, en la ultima media hora y con alevosia.


----------



## burbubolsa (31 May 2012)

París cerrando en máximos.


----------



## Sr. Breve (31 May 2012)

pa arriba ya cojones!!!!


----------



## FranR (31 May 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Por eso lo digo. Con trillones de euros, incluso martingaleando se pueden lograr plusvalías dignas.



Hace falta algo más para que gestiones riesgos digamos "aceptables". Vamos que al niño de Mr. Ansar que trabaja para un grande, no le dejan acercarse a los terminales ni de broma.


----------



## diosmercado (31 May 2012)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> pa arriba ya cojones!!!!



Compre que me se acaban ya, ultimas unidades a precio de ganga!!!!


----------



## Janus (31 May 2012)

Atentos a First Solar en timeframe de 15 minutos.


----------



## MarketMaker (31 May 2012)

Una de caracoles Sr Chinito!!!!


----------



## Sr. Breve (31 May 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Compre que me se acaban ya, ultimas unidades a precio de ganga!!!!



disculpen mi comentario, cual gorila en celo


----------



## diosmercado (31 May 2012)

Nos hace la cama y encima contentos...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 May 2012)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Una de caracoles Sr Chinito!!!!


----------



## Janus (31 May 2012)

Típico día americano en el que arranca mal por un dato malo y al final de sesión se pone en verde y la prensa dirá que es porque hay más probabilidades de un QE. No fiarse lo que es sinómino de andar al loro con los stops.


----------



## FranR (31 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Me la juego de Rappel... viendo lo que están maquillando
> 
> 
> Noticia de alcance al cierre europeo, ojales petados mañana, hordas zombies de mandriles por las calles...HE DICHO



lo de los 300 mil minolles lo podemos aceptar como noticia importante no? :Baile:


----------



## AssGaper (31 May 2012)

YA OS LO DIJE QUE HARIAN ALGO!!! ME CAGO EN LA LECHE MERCHE!!!

Jejeje. Atentos todos.


----------



## burbubolsa (31 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Hace falta algo más para que gestiones riesgos digamos "aceptables". Vamos que al niño de Mr. Ansar que trabaja para un grande, no le dejan acercarse a los terminales ni de broma.



Hace falta valorar la fortaleza de la tendencia en una ventana temporal. Nada más. Y nada menos. A mí me parece difícil. Si conoce un sistema para medir tendencia o fortaleza de tendencia en una ventana temporal de longitud arbitrariamente pequeña, encantado escucho y codifico.


----------



## bertok (31 May 2012)

El SP tiene que petar ojales por debajo de 1290 - 1280.

No se dejen engañar


----------



## FranR (31 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Hace falta valorar la fortaleza de la tendencia en una ventana temporal. Nada más. Y nada menos. A mí me parece difícil. Si conoce un sistema para medir tendencia o fortaleza de tendencia en una ventana temporal de longitud arbitrariamente pequeña, encantado escucho y codifico.



Lo uso amigo, tengo un indicador propio.

IF medio, tiene un buen nivel de aciertos.

Pero el que realmente me funciona a las mil maravillas es el IF a muy corto, combinado con el localizador de niveles.

No busque IF en internet (Es Indicador de Fran). Ya ve que me he partido la cabeza buscando nombre.::

Después tengo IF largo que funciona para espacios temporales 3-6 meses., que también tiene un alto porcentaje de aciertos.

Combinados son una bomba (que me va a explotar un día en las manos) :XX:


----------



## Janus (31 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> El SP tiene que petar ojales por debajo de 1290 - 1280.
> 
> No se dejen engañar



Yo pienso igual pero también es cierto que la bolsa antes de hacer algo importante, lo último que hace no es lo que se espera. En esto hay que ser medio tonto. Ver y actuar =/ pensar y actuar.


----------



## burbubolsa (31 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Lo uso amigo, tengo un indicador propio.
> 
> IF medio, tiene un buen nivel de aciertos.
> 
> ...



Y no puede dar algún detallito técnico? :fiufiu:

Si funcionan, entonces perfecto. :Aplauso: Yo estoy haciendo algunos experimentos con medidores de velocidad de volumen y de precio. De momento, solo como ayuda visual para trading manual. Luego cuando me haga con la dinámica de mercado, me atreveré a automatizarlos. De hecho, creo que este tipo de indicadores va a cambiar bastante a corto plazo, porque los mercados cambian. Cada vez los veo más "achinados".


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Lo uso amigo, tengo un indicador propio.
> 
> IF medio, tiene un buen nivel de aciertos.
> 
> ...



Habla usted demasiado, no sabe que clase de persona puede estar leyendo...


----------



## FranR (31 May 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Habla usted demasiado, no sabe que clase de persona puede estar leyendo...



Una cosa que me enseño mi profe...

Un ordenata para chatear y otro para operar. Distintas conexiones y no se que leche de un bouncer.


----------



## Janus (31 May 2012)

La última media hora del SP bastante fea. Tiene que haber cogido a muchos en pelotas porque se iban sumando a lo que parecía que era una buena subida.


----------



## MarketMaker (31 May 2012)

Nos han machacado 4 puntos en este push, en negativo pero no realizados.

Los malos acechan, pero la zona peligrosa queda bien protegida. Los intras están dando liquidez con unos movimientos amplios.

Esperemos no desayunarnos con un gap a la baja de 30 puntos. Pero vamos que entre eso y el apocalipsis ¿Qué diferencia hay?


----------



## burbubolsa (31 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Una cosa que me enseño mi profe...
> 
> Un ordenata para chatear y otro para operar. Distintas conexiones y no se que leche de un bouncer.



Yo prefiero tener deshabilitado java****** y usar versiones antiguas de flash que no soporten flex. Soy un clásico vago. No solo chatear es pernicioso para la seguridad, sino cualquier uso de la web dinámica.

Pero no tema sobre aspectos técnicos. Con saber que con un volumen/tiempo, ticks/tiempo, pips/tiempo, voy bien, me conformo. No me gusta reinventar la rueda, no es elegante.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Una cosa que me enseño mi profe...
> 
> .......


----------



## bertok (31 May 2012)

Interesante la mandrilada del SP en la última media hora.


----------



## tonuel (31 May 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Yo prefiero tener deshabilitado java****** y usar versiones antiguas de flash que no soporten flex. Soy un clásico vago. No solo chatear es pernicioso para la seguridad, sino cualquier uso de la web dinámica.



yo me quedé con el windows 95...


no me fio de los nuevos sistemas... 8:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (31 May 2012)

tonuel dijo:


> yo me quedé con el windows 95...
> 
> 
> no me fio de los nuevos sistemas... 8:



Ya estamos a mitad de camino de sus misticos 3000 es usted un gran guru 

Solo nos falta ver las tipicas 4 o 5 sesiones con caidas del ibex por encima del 5 % con sus certificados correspondientes para hacer suelo y ponernos largos hasta los 30 miles :baba:


----------



## pollastre (31 May 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Hace falta algo más para que gestiones riesgos digamos "aceptables". Vamos que al niño de Mr. Ansar que trabaja para un grande, no le dejan acercarse a los terminales ni de broma.




Ciertamente....


----------



## burbubolsa (31 May 2012)

tonuel dijo:


> yo me quedé con el windows 95...
> 
> 
> no me fio de los nuevos sistemas... 8:



XP es bastante poco seguro, sobre todo con .net instalado (SP3). Es todo por los backdoors de arquitectura MS. Al principio hacía gracia porque simplificaba los desarrollos, pero que cualquier piratilla se pueda meter haciendo ping es algo grave. Es una de las razones de la desaparición o reconversión de Microsoft, ya que no han abandonado el paradigma de backdoor total.


----------



## gamba (31 May 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Eres de Madrid? Conozco una tienda de guitarras bastante maja con un buen luthier.Tienen guitatras de todo tipo y sino te la piden. Algunos cantantes compran alli sus instrumentos. Uno de ellos david de maria



Me quedo pendiente esto anoche. Hace mucho que no compro nada en tiendas de este país, harto de la poca oferte. Las dos ultimas vinieron de Japón, una Edwards y otra Fender Japan con las que disfruto mucho.


----------



## muertoviviente (31 May 2012)

señores la cosa se va a poner musho peor para ejpain , se ve que los mercaos quieren un par de lehman brothels , bankia no cuenta porque ademas a sido rescatada evidentemente no quieren que quiebre porque salpicaria al PP 

atencion porque podemos irnos al guano pero de verdad , como en el 2008 ya que españa no puede rescatar a los bancos , si lo hiciese inmediatamente estaria quebrada osease que no hay escapatoria asi que van a quebrar algunos bancos es de cajon :ouch:


----------



## Jarlaxe (31 May 2012)

Caquita de la buena. 

El Ejecutivo retrasa a maana la publicacin de la ejecucin presupuestaria de las autonomas,Datos macroeconmicos, economa y poltica - Expansin.com


----------



## burbubolsa (31 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> señores la cosa se va a poner musho peor para ejpain , se ve que los mercaos quieren un par de lehman brothels , bankia no cuenta porque ademas a sido rescatada evidentemente no quieren que quiebre porque salpicaria al PP
> 
> atencion porque podemos irnos al guano pero de verdad , como en el 2008 ya que españa no puede rescatar a los bancos , si lo hiciese inmediatamente estaria quebrada osease que no hay escapatoria asi que van a quebrar algunos bancos es de cajon :ouch:



Popular se interviene y Bankinter se OPA. Caixabank no está tan mal como dicen. Si que los bancos "quiebren" es malo para el país, entonces es bueno para la bolsa.


----------



## bertok (31 May 2012)

Nos van a machacar hasta que aceptemos el rescate. No hay salida por ningún sitio.

Que puta manía de negar la evidencia hasta que el daño está hecho.

Me cago en sus putos muertos, habría que pelarles los huevos por hijos de puta.


----------



## bertok (31 May 2012)

Banesto lo termina de engullir el Santander ....


----------



## Mulder (31 May 2012)

tonuel dijo:


> yo me quedé con el windows 95...
> 
> no me fio de los nuevos sistemas... 8:



Es Ud. Un atrevido yo aun no he salido de win 3.11 :cook:


----------



## muertoviviente (31 May 2012)

union bancaria quieren los del PP , porque españa tiene un sector bancario demasiado grande para rescatarlo y ese es el problema no de europa sino del mundo mundial , no se trata de aceptar un rescate europeo se trata de que nisiquiera eso es posible .

solo queda dejar quebrar unos cuantos bancos ::


----------



## bertok (31 May 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Es Ud. Un atrevido yo aun no he salido de win 3.11 :cook:



Maestro, ¿cómo te cuadra el escenario que tengo puesto en la firma con tu análisis del timing?


----------



## Durmiente (31 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> *Nos van a machacar hasta que aceptemos el rescate*. No hay salida por ningún sitio.
> 
> Que puta manía de negar la evidencia hasta que el daño está hecho.
> 
> Me cago en sus putos muertos, habría que pelarles los huevos por hijos de puta.



La clave está en que, a nivel internacional, *HAN DEJADO DE CONFIAR EN ESPAÑA.*

Se acabó.

Caput


----------



## muertoviviente (31 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Nos van a machacar hasta que aceptemos el rescate. No hay salida por ningún sitio.
> 
> Que puta manía de negar la evidencia hasta que el daño está hecho.
> 
> Me cago en sus putos muertos, habría que pelarles los huevos por hijos de puta.




la suma de la deuda que ya tiene españa mas lo que tienen oculto las autonomias y demas entes debe estar alrededor del 100% del pib y a eso no le puedes sumar un rescate de los bancos , inmediatamente se crearia una nueva grecia e inmediatamente reventaria ::


----------



## Durmiente (31 May 2012)

Por cierto, si no se interviene de alguna forma antes, VAMOS A VER EL IBEX EN UNOS 3.000, dentro de poco (antes de mitad de agosto)


----------



## bertok (31 May 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> La clave está en que, a nivel internacional, *HAN DEJADO DE CONFIAR EN ESPAÑA.*
> 
> Se acabó.
> 
> Caput



No lo pases por alto, esto trata de pillar activos a bajo coste :fiufiu:

Nos llevarán hasta el fondo para volver a resurgir. El problema: ¿dónde está el suelo? Unos lo ven en 2015 y otros en 2017.


----------



## The Hellion (31 May 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Es Ud. Un atrevido yo aun no he salido de win 3.11 :cook:



...for workgroups. Qué tiempos. Y después, OS2/WARP. Y ya luego me harté.


----------



## bertok (31 May 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> la suma de la deuda que ya tiene españa mas lo que tienen oculto las autonomias y demas entes debe estar alrededor del 100% del pib y a eso no le puedes sumar un rescate de los bancos , inmediatamente se crearia una nueva grecia e inmediatamente reventaria ::



Lo harán, no queda más remedio.

Luego a estrujar a la plebe unos años y cuando no quede ni una gota se hace el SINPA.

Está bastante claro.


----------



## muertoviviente (31 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> No lo pases por alto, esto trata de pillar activos a bajo coste :fiufiu:
> 
> Nos llevarán hasta el fondo para volver a resurgir. El problema: ¿dónde está el suelo? Unos lo ven en 2015 y otros en 2017.



el suelo lo veremos en dos o tres meses , nos van a estrellar contra el , sera japon pero los 20 años los van a acelerar


----------



## Durmiente (31 May 2012)

¿Cómo **** se puede mantener un paìs así?

_Un estudio interno elaborado por asesores de la Presidencia del Gobierno desvela que España es el país europeo con mayor número de políticos con cargos públicos por habitante de toda Europa. Estos políticos se encuentran trabajando a todos los niveles de la administración. Tenemos 300.000 políticos más que Alemania, trabajando a costa del presupuesto, y el doble que Italia y Francia._

El artículo completo, aquí:

Un estudio desvela que Espaa es el pas con ms polticos por habitante de Europa | Diario El Aguijn


----------



## pollastre (31 May 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Entonces mañana o bien toca dato de empleo cerdoamericano muy bueno o bazooka del BCE/FMI etc.
> 
> 6400, se me hace mucha subida para un dia, pero a saber.




La verdad es que su comentario es muy acertado. Es cierto que +140 pips (a dato de ahora mismo en igmarkets) parece bastante tela.

Pero no debe Ud. subestimar la posición de la que estamos hablando. Fíjese, mi "error" hoy ha sido subestimarla, esto es: considerarla intradiaria, cuando en realidad hoy nos hemos encontrado de hocicos con una posición multisesión (i.e., una configuración que se despliega y se ejecuta a lo largo de varios días).

En lengua vernácula, hemos "caído" en medio de algo grande. ¿Cómo de grande? Da igual, por cuanto es demasiado grande para nosotros; así que su tamaño absoluto es irrelevante. 

Así pues, ¿cúal es el problema en la posición de hoy? Si tú sigues una operativa seria y disciplinada, es absolutamente inútil y absurdo decir en el foro "esto va a subir" o "esto va a bajar", si no eres capaz de establecer al menos una ventana de entrada ( = zona de inserción + SL aceptable para tu operativa).

Dado que hemos caído en una operación perteneciente a "los grandes", no se puede abordar con precisión quirúrgica. Es inútil pretender un SL de 10, 15 pips para una operación de este calibre, que tiene mucho más ruido que eso. Sencillamente, el caso de hoy para nosotros tiene interés académico, pero no práctico: no podemos seguirla, porque generalmente nosotros no podemos abordar SLs de 80 pips. 

Hay dos relevantes antes del 400, que son el 378 y el 343 si mal no recuerdo de esta mañana. No hay por qué ir directos a los 6K4. Una configuración multisesión bien puede tomárselo con calma y no llegar mañana a los 400, llegar el Lunes, o el Martes.... 

Pero, entiendo yo, eventualmente debe llegar. Tenemos una acumulación de varios miles de Daxies, multisesión, en poco más de 50 puntos... es un trabajo _demasiado bueno_ como para que no sea verdad. Hemos visto la operación y la hemos detectado; el único "problema" es que en esta ocasión carecemos de una buena ventana de entrada. 

Pero ese es nuestro problema, no el del artista que ha desplegado esta maravilla de configuración, de factura técnica bellísima.


----------



## Ajetreo (31 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Lo harán, no queda más remedio.
> 
> Luego a estrujar a la plebe unos años y cuando no quede ni una gota se hace el SINPA.
> 
> Está bastante claro.



Ay que ánimos, hasta el 2017.

Al final decidire morirme solo una vez en lugar de cienes ::


----------



## tonuel (31 May 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Es Ud. Un atrevido yo aun no he salido de win 3.11 :cook:



Yaselodijeunavez... lo que le falla a usted no es el potente SO... sino el ordenador que lo tiene que arrancar con manivela... 8:


Yo me las veo putas para que los cuatro núcleos del i7 soporten la avanzada tecnología y el biosoftware que tengo corriendo en el w95... ienso:


Saludos 8:


----------



## bertok (31 May 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Ay que ánimos, hasta el 2017.
> 
> Al final decidire morirme solo una vez en lugar de cienes ::



Los fuertes y los prudentes sobrevivirán. Lo he dicho muchas veces, las decisiones se debieron tomar en 2006 - 2007.


----------



## Durmiente (31 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> No lo pases por alto, esto trata de pillar activos a bajo coste :fiufiu:
> 
> Nos llevarán hasta el fondo para volver a resurgir. El problema: ¿dónde está el suelo? Unos lo ven en 2015 y otros en 2017.



Una sobrina mia y su pareja (ambos ingenieros informáticos con trabajo fijo) decidieron marcharse a trabajar para multinacionales americanas a Irlanda hará cosa de 8 meses.

Les va bastante bien. (Mucho mejor que aquí).

Mi consejo fue animarlos ("si yo estuviera en vuestro lugar haría lo mismo") en contra de la mala cara de mi hermano (claro).

Para terminar de joder la cosa de cara a mi hermana, los pillé en un aparte y les dije mi visión: "los años que empiezan por 1 están perdidos para España" Aquí los únicos años que pueden contar son los que empiezan por 2: el 20, el 21, el 22, el 2023, el 2024.... 

Y, en el fondo, sin decírselo a nadie, ME CONSIDERO UN OPTISMISTA.


----------



## bertok (31 May 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> Una sobrina mia y su pareja (ambos ingenieros informáticos con trabajo fijo) decidieron marcharse a trabajar para multinacionales americanas a Irlanda hará cosa de 8 meses.
> 
> Les va bastante bien. (Mucho mejor que aquí).
> 
> ...



En los primeros 20s estaremos inmersos en la formación de la próxima burbuja buscando pardillos a los que desplumar ...8:


----------



## Mulder (31 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Maestro, ¿cómo te cuadra el escenario que tengo puesto en la firma con tu análisis del timing?



Pues...estooo...ejem...de ninguna de las maneras :XX:


----------



## juanfer (31 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> En los primeros 20s estaremos inmersos en la formación de la próxima burbuja buscando pardillos a los que desplumar ...8:



No creo que haya burbujas ni pardillos porque los sueldos en el años 20s seran SDM, que creo que sera la unica herencia además de la deuda de los años 10s. Con unos gobiernos endeudados que lo unico que hacen es meter impuestos, para pagar las primeras pensiones de los babyboom jubilados.


----------



## Claca (31 May 2012)

Es un pecado, pero como escribís tantas páginas tengo que leer el hilo por encima... ¿Alguna teta o confesión bochornosa?


----------



## bertok (31 May 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues...estooo...ejem...de ninguna de las maneras :XX:



Pues se te debe ir por debajo de lo 5.000 :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## bertok (31 May 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Es un pecado, pero como escribís tantas páginas tengo que leer el hilo por encima... ¿Alguna teta o confesión bochornosa?



Lo de siempre ::


----------



## Claca (31 May 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues...estooo...ejem...de ninguna de las maneras :XX:



Mira que como lo claves... Resulta difícil de concebir un desplome a plomo sin rebotes significativos, pero de momento el precio te da la razón. En todo este tiempo los soportes sólo han servido para decorar los gráficos.


----------



## Durmiente (31 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> En los primeros 20s estaremos inmersos en la formación de la próxima burbuja buscando pardillos a los que desplumar ...8:



El verdadero problema es que, mientras otros países ya tomaban medidas, aquí las elecciones de 2008 las ganaron unos señores que se empeñaron en repetir y aumentar las imbecilidades que se venían cometiendo desde hacía unos 12 años en España (desde la época final del primer mandato de Aznar). 
A esto hay que unir la inestimable ayuda de un indocumentado (sinceramente creo que es un delincuente) del calibre de MAFO que, en febrero de 2008 (me acuerdo cuando lo oí por la radio del coche y no daba crédito) repitió hasta la saciedad que la crisis era un problema de los americanos y que aquí no pasaría nada.

No pude convencer a un familiar cercano mío para que no se metiera en un zulo playero que ahora lo tiene prácticamente en la ruina (a partir de que cerró la empresa de SU propiedad que dio trabajo "en los buenos tiempos" a 14 trabajadores). Argumentaba que si yo sabía más que el director del Banco de España.

Este señor presidente y su banda de secuaces, en vez de reconocer pérdidas y poner medios para que no vuelvan a producirse (como hacemos los hombres: yo, hace unos días he reconcido pérdidas por importe del total superior al 3% de mi patrimonio líquido -y no es poco- con la seguridad de que no voy a cometer los mismos errores anteriores), en vez de poner los medios para que no vuelvan a producirse, decía, se empeñó en agravar la situación regalando euritos en las declaraciones, animando a la construccion de nuevas terminales de aeropuertos (vease el papel de la INMO San José entre otras) y haciendo dos planes E (con los que esperaba perpetuarse en el poder).

Colocó a sus amigos, dilapidó, despilfarró, animó a que las empresas españolas se endeudaras, a que los particulares se hipotecaran.... en fin, aumentó EXPONENCIALMENTE, artificalmente e INTENCIONADAMENTE la burbuja impagable que ya teníamos.

Hoy estamos ANTE EL PRINCIPIO de las consecuencias de aquellos actos.

Si yo tuviera unos cuantos millones de euros con libertad para invertir en el extranjero, tambièn me lo diría: YO NO CONFIO EN ESPAÑA.

Donde he puesto 3% he debido decir 6%. Perdón por la errata.


----------



## juanfer (31 May 2012)

uff a TEF va a bajar a los 7.

Telefónica pierde 930.076 líneas de móvil en cuatro meses 
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...rde-930-076-lineas-de-movil-cuatro-meses.html

Casi 1 millon.

Yo que tengo aun las TEF, desde la salida al mercado Matildes, estoy por quitarmelas.


----------



## Defcon (31 May 2012)

*De Guindos asegura que un informe del FMI ve sana al 70% de la banca española*

De Guindos asegura que un informe del FMI ve sana al 70% de la banca española - elEconomista.es

entre eso y esto:

*Lagarde niega que España haya pedido ayuda o que el FMI la esté preparando* 

Lagarde niega que España haya pedido ayuda o que el FMI la esté preparando - elEconomista.es

¿pepón?


----------



## Manu_alcala (31 May 2012)

Viendo el comentario de la sesión de hoy del maese Mulder, me da la sensación de que bancos y cajitas están haciendo caja en sus participadas del Ibex. Van a necesitar mucha liquidez para lo que se les viene encima, y esas mega empapeladas son sólo el principio. 

Manu_alcala
"M.I.A al salir de la trinchera en i69XX"


----------



## Sipanha (31 May 2012)

Defcon dijo:


> De Guindos asegura que un informe del FMI ve *putrefacta* al 70% de la banca española
> 
> 
> Lagarde *corrobora* que España ha pedido ayuda *y* que el FMI la está preparando



Deje, deje, ya se lo arreglo yo... ::

Mucho más verídico ahora.

Saludos.


----------



## pollastre (31 May 2012)

Viejo hamijo, ¿ también Ud. anda buscando la configuración en largo que yo llevo un par de días persiguiendo ?

Enternecedor... pero si al final Ud. y yo no vamos a ser tan diferentes, después de todo ::



MarketMaker dijo:


> Nos han machacado 4 puntos en este push, en negativo pero no realizados.
> 
> Los malos acechan, pero la zona peligrosa queda bien protegida. Los intras están dando liquidez con unos movimientos amplios.
> 
> Esperemos no desayunarnos con un gap a la baja de 30 puntos. Pero vamos que entre eso y el apocalipsis ¿Qué diferencia hay?


----------



## Durmiente (31 May 2012)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Viendo el comentario de la sesión de hoy del maese Mulder, me da la sensación de que bancos y cajitas están haciendo caja en sus participadas del Ibex. Van a necesitar mucha liquidez para lo que se les viene encima, y esas mega empapeladas son sólo el principio.
> 
> Manu_alcala
> "M.I.A al salir de la trinchera en i69XX"



Efectivamente, creo que hay que tener mucho cuidado con entrar en empresas participadas por bancos empufados.


----------



## Claca (31 May 2012)

FERROVIAL:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...sto-ibex-35-marzo-2012-y2-59.html#post6048125

Ya había casi cumplido, pero ahora ya lo ha hecho con todas las de la ley:







Ahora cuidado, porque aunque ha cumplido y aterriza en zona de soporte, de momento no se ha girado, y de hecho amenaza con lanzar ese segundo cumpliendo por el camino con la cuña. Ojo con esos 7,40.

Hay una cosa que ha de quedar muy clara, y es que las tendencias se van agravando con el tiempo. Un valor puede empezar cayendo muy poco, como de hecho suele suceder, para terminar con el paso de los meses apellidándose gamesa. Ahora comento BME, porque es un buen ejemplo de ello.


----------



## juanfer (31 May 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> Efectivamente, creo que hay que tener mucho cuidado con entrar en empresas participadas por bancos empufados.



Los bancos o cajitas, empiezan a sacar papel, es la unica conclusión por eso tanta bajada. Además que los bancos SAN y BBVA no les afecta.


----------



## pollastre (1 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Una cosa que me enseño mi profe...
> 
> Un ordenata para chatear y otro para operar. Distintas conexiones y no se que leche de un bouncer.




Se refería a distintas subredes, FranR.... aunque suele darse "for granted" que distintas conexiones, efectivamente, conllevan distintas subredes.

La "isolación" (término spanglish, advierto) total entre redes en una misma oficina o lugar de trabajo, es muy difícil. Salvo en los entornos más exigentes, y aún así hay ventanas de oportunidad. 

Siempre hay un USB con algún troyano... algún "pásame este juego en flash que mola mucho"... algún "estoy hasta las pelotas de ver velas @5m, voy a entrar en la web de los vídeos porno".... durante años fui consultor de seguridad en redes y sistemas, y es francamente difícil diseñar un sistema de seguridad a prueba de las estupideces, aburrimientos y pequeñas incompetencias cotidianas de nosotros los humanos.

A mi gusto, la mejor alternativa es tener blindados (y digo blindados) todos los equipos, sean de la subred que sean. ¿Operaciones? blindado. ¿desarrollo? Igual. ¿gerencia? lo mismo. ¿Servidores de producción? ni te cuento, ahí entro sólo yo y de milagro.

El trabajo es evidentemente mayor, pero la recompensa bien merece la pena.


----------



## The Hellion (1 Jun 2012)

Claca dijo:


> FERROVIAL:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le doy las gracias en este mensaje, porque me temo que el siguiente me va a gustar más bien poco. ::::


----------



## Ajetreo (1 Jun 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> Efectivamente, creo que hay que tener mucho cuidado con entrar en empresas participadas por bancos empufados.



Entonces tedre que volver a Grifols y Caff que seguro que Caja Madrid ahí no metió baza


----------



## MarketMaker (1 Jun 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Viejo hamijo, ¿ también Ud. anda buscando la configuración en largo que yo llevo un par de días persiguiendo ?
> 
> Enternecedor... pero si al final Ud. y yo no vamos a ser tan diferentes, después de todo ::



:no:

Estoy inmerso en una serie que comenzó hace 11 sesiones, con acumulación "bajo cuerda", creando liquidez en niveles relevantes y enseñando las cartas en las últimas tres sesiones.

Ayer un sell parcial, con nuevas entradas a pecho descubierto invitando a entrar (hablo de SP, tanto índice como valores clave). 

Lo que está "viendo" seguramente es PARTE de los grandes movimientos que se están produciendo.

Sobra decir que vamos a tener momentos muy interesantes, ya que hay muchas fichas sobre la mesa. 

P.D. Me da igual decirlo, porque estamos en fase desarrollo, todo esta en juego.


----------



## Claca (1 Jun 2012)

BOLSASYMERCADOS:







Recuerdo que di un primer objetivo bajista hasta donde señala la primera flechita, el resto, sobre la marcha (el doble techo rosado todavía no está activado, pero apunta maneras). Hasta que no se anulen ya sabéis lo que toca.


----------



## LOLO08 (1 Jun 2012)

Claca, espero analisis de bme con impaciencia...

edito: gracias ::


----------



## pollastre (1 Jun 2012)

Se lo agradezco, veo su punto de vista.

El caso es que no tengo nada que añadir ni que quitar, dado que esta vez estoy 100% de acuerdo con Ud.

He cometido un error al tratar la porción de hoy (pues porción es) como un aislado intradiario. MZMM, pues como Ud. bien dice esta configuración excede incluso el ámbito semanal.

Las prisas del directo y tal... no quiero buscar excusas baratas, pero justo es decir que en menos de 20 días he pasado de rebuscar en la basura del milisegundo, a otear los horizontes del marco temporal de varios días  y ya sabe, aún estoy... acoplándome ::

Por cierto, le he comentado que estoy mucho más a gusto en este timeframe? 




MarketMaker dijo:


> :no:
> 
> Estoy inmerso en una serie que comenzó hace 11 sesiones, con acumulación "bajo cuerda", creando liquidez en niveles relevantes y enseñando las cartas en las últimas tres sesiones.
> 
> ...


----------



## Adriangtir (1 Jun 2012)

Sr. P y Sr. MM, de cuantos contratos hablamos?

Que coste por contrato?

Es por asustarme, reírme, o que me de la risa floja en plan loco...

Creo que podría sentirme Leoncio si sucede como yo creo (pese a que lo mío sea pura chiripa :: )


----------



## pollastre (1 Jun 2012)

Sólo en el neto de hoy, hemos salido con -3500 

Multiplique por un colateral, digamos, de 7800€ por contrato ::

Pero claro, ese es el neto... si nos vamos al saldo total vendedor... a lo mejor nos faltan ceros para escribirlo 

Muchapasta.com lo que se está moviendo estas sesiones, Sr. Adriangtir.... 


pd: y eso es sólo hoy. Si tiro de base de datos y engancho los días anteriores... 




Adriangtir dijo:


> Sr. P y Sr. MM, de cuantos contratos hablamos?
> 
> Que coste por contrato?
> 
> ...


----------



## Mulder (1 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Pues se te debe ir por debajo de lo 5.000 :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



Lo cierto es que no estoy mirando niveles, llevo algo de tiempo fijándome solo en el intradía mientras sigo programando mi p-AI, aunque precisamente me hallo ahora terminando un sistema como dios manda para establecer niveles, aunque sigue siendo intradía.

Realmente ya he dicho muchas veces por aquí que no existe lo barato ni lo caro, que todo es cuestión de donde compran y venden los leoncios, no de lo exagerada que sea la bajada. El timing es un método diferente y disperso con el que mirar el mercado, muy extraño, pero que funciona como los fibos, son profecías autocumplidas, aunque a veces funciona


----------



## MarketMaker (1 Jun 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Sr. P y Sr. MM, de cuantos contratos hablamos?
> 
> Que coste por contrato?
> 
> ...



Yo nunca hablo de cifras, si quiere que Pollastre le calcule las 11 últimas sesiones Dax y traslade eso a varios mercados.


----------



## bertok (1 Jun 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Sr. P y Sr. MM, de cuantos contratos hablamos?
> 
> Que coste por contrato?
> 
> ...



En el rebote se va a hacer MUCHO dinero. El posicionamiento de los grandes será de miedo.


----------



## burbubolsa (1 Jun 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Lo cierto es que no estoy mirando niveles, llevo algo de tiempo fijándome solo en el intradía mientras sigo programando mi p-AI, aunque precisamente me hallo ahora terminando un sistema como dios manda para establecer niveles, aunque sigue siendo intradía.
> 
> Realmente ya he dicho muchas veces por aquí que no existe lo barato ni lo caro, que todo es cuestión de donde compran y venden los leoncios, no de lo exagerada que sea la bajada. El timing es un método diferente y disperso con el que mirar el mercado, muy extraño, pero que funciona como los fibos, son profecías autocumplidas, aunque a veces funciona



¿Que método usarías para calcular niveles? Tak.


----------



## burbubolsa (1 Jun 2012)

USDNOK empujando mercados arriba.


----------



## Mulder (1 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> ¿Que método usarías para calcular niveles? Tak.



Hace un tiempo me hice un programa que 'sacaba' picos entre las 5 sesiones anteriores y posteriores, luego en una lista se ordenaban según las veces que aparecía ese pico. Todo era configurable, No. de sesiones, periodo, etc. No iba mal.

Evidentemente ese método no es el que usaré ahora, o tal lo use como apoyo...no se...


----------



## burbubolsa (1 Jun 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Hace un tiempo me hice un programa que 'sacaba' picos entre las 5 sesiones anteriores y posteriores, luego en una lista se ordenaban según las veces que aparecía ese pico. Todo era configurable, No. de sesiones, periodo, etc. No iba mal.
> 
> Evidentemente ese método no es el que usaré ahora, o tal lo use como apoyo...no se...



Los picos se pueden sacar con el método zigzag, que es un filtro de medias móviles. La verdad, es un método muy bueno. Yo lo ponderaría por volumen acumulado en el pico.

Hasta ahora usaba un cálculo de acumulación de volumen en cada precio. Saca algunos niveles. Lo malo es que no funciona si no hay valores del rango por visitar en la muestra, por lo que es necesario un histórico amplio. Luego se representan en una función de distribución de volúmenes, y se escogen a ojo los más interesantes. Se puede automatizar, mediante el algoritmo de maximización-expectación, que calcula la función de distribución discreta como suma de normales, siendo la media de cada normal el nivel. Supongo que el volumen se acumula alrededor de un pivote siguiendo una normal.

Actualmente en el MT4 tengo una calculadora de pivotes de los normales, camarilla, fibo, etc... Lo que veo es que suelen corresponderse, aunque en macedonia: cogen un fibo por aquí, un camarilla por allá, la apertura. A lo mejor aciertan por coincidencia. La media móvil exponencial de 200, en minutos, suele ser un atractor frecuente. Y cuando oscila entre un pivote y la MME200, y terminan formando un triángulo, el movimiento es bastante brusco.


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Jun 2012)

Bona nit.

<no******></no******>


----------



## pollastre (1 Jun 2012)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Yo nunca hablo de cifras, si quiere que Pollastre le calcule las 11 últimas sesiones Dax *y traslade eso a varios mercados*.



Fíjese, Sr. Adriangtir, que incluso cuando el Sr. MM se pone "duro", realmente es un pedazo de pan y le da pistas sobre lo que está ocurriendo 

Yo le hablo del DAX, ya sabe..... pero lo cierto y verdad es que este movimiento es un _trade distribuido_, tiene razón el Sr. MM cuando dice (o se le escapa) lo de los varios mercados.

Un trade distribuido sigue una estrategia general, matizada sobre diferentes índices (generalmente se hace sobre índices, no sobre componentes. Cosas de la absorción de volumen y tal...). Se busca acumular o distribuir una cantidad indecente de contratos, sin impactar en demasía a un índice determinado.

Hablamos de la élite, Sr. adriangtir. Un trade distribuido, por tecnología y por colateral necesarios, sólo está al alcance de "los otros".

El proceso que le he descrito para el DAX, es extrapolable (con sus peculiaridades) a otros índices. Se está moviendo el subsuelo estos días....


----------



## ghkghk (1 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Hace falta algo más para que gestiones riesgos digamos "aceptables". Vamos que al niño de Mr. Ansar que trabaja para un grande, no le dejan acercarse a los terminales ni de broma.



No pretendia en modo alguno subestimar, ni a la gente que de verdad sabe como vosotros ni a los que llevan a cabo esas operaciones que reunian tanto talento como ha comentado Pollastre. Pero hay una cosa que es cierta: el dinero esta detras de todo, y permite ciertas cosas. Si han aguantado -80 es precisamente por eso, porque se lo podian permitir. Un porcentaje amplisimo de los actores en ese caso estarian fuera. 

Yo no se mucho de bolsa, como bien es sabido, aunque me gusta. Pero no tengo talento, ni tiempo ni ganas de dedicarle los años que necesitaria para ser bueno. Pero si se de otros campos, y en todas ellas hay una cosa en comun: si tus recursos son casi ilimitados, es facil ganar. Yo acabaria por delante en la liga dirigiendo a los 11 del Madrid, sacandole 40 puntos a Mou dirigiendo al Racing. Yo seria la editorial que mas venderia en España si fichase a Rowling, Cormac Mc, Vargas Llosa y Perez Reverte. Y, en mi negocio, seria el lider nacional si tuviera dinero para poner un almacen de distribucion en cada pueblo y que eso no repercutiera en los precios.

Es la diferencia que hay entre aprovecharse de las cosas que suceden en bolsa, como yo intento, o hacer que ocurran, como hacen ellos.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ghkghk (1 Jun 2012)

Repetido...


----------



## burbubolsa (1 Jun 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Es la diferencia que hay entre aprovecharse de las cosas que suceden en bolsa, como yo intento, o hacer que ocurran, como hacen ellos.



Para que las cosas ocurran solo hay que dejar que transcurra el tiempo suficiente.


----------



## atman (1 Jun 2012)

NO me puedo creer que el Bund siga subiendo como lo está haciendo... pero es que no tiene pinta de querer parar...


----------



## ponzi (1 Jun 2012)

gamba dijo:


> Me quedo pendiente esto anoche. Hace mucho que no compro nada en tiendas de este país, harto de la poca oferte. Las dos ultimas vinieron de Japón, una Edwards y otra Fender Japan con las que disfruto mucho.



Esta tienda tiene mucha oferta. Catalogos muy amplios de fender,gibson,alguna canadiense como art luthiere. Creo que esta por gregorio marañon, en la tienda tendra varios cientos ademas trabajan con catalogos internacionales y bajo pedido.


----------



## ponzi (1 Jun 2012)

Estoy bastante preocupado. Una persona cercanaa mi ha actuado con premeditacion y ha intentado ocultarme informacion. Esta persona ha ido un paso por delante mio .... hablando en plata hay un trabajo en juego y en teoris tengo yo mas voz que el ,eso en teoria. Aunque a priori estoy bien como estoy hay una persona cercana a mi que lo necesita y el ha intentado que me enterase despues de que el propusiese a alguien para dejarme sin margen de maniobra. Tengo una duda no se si ser como soy yo e ir de frente y antes de hacer nada decirle mira lo siento pero tengo una persona que tb lo necesita y despues mover ficha, ir por detras y luego decirselo o no hacer nada ??? Por que este pais se ha complicado tanto?? No me gustaria que se pensase que quiero un enfrentamiento contra el pero a la persona que iba proponer la debo mucho y se lo merece y tiene los mismos derechos uno que otro. Vaya dilema ... Lo mas facil para mi seria no hacer nada porque seguramente me voy a buscar un marron pero esta persona se lo merece.....Asi que estoy como esta España tengo que elegir entre poner la cara marron o roja , las dos opciones son malas, la cuestion es cual es menos mala.


----------



## burbubolsa (1 Jun 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Estoy bastante preocupado. Una persona cercanaa mi ha actuado con premeditacion y ha intentado ocultarme informacion. Esta persona ha ido un paso por delante mio .... hablando en plata hay un trabajo en juego y en teoris tengo yo mas voz que el ,eso en teoria. Aunque a priori estoy bien como estoy hay una persona cercana a mi que lo necesita y el ha intentado que me enterase despues de que el propusiese a alguien para dejarme sin margen de maniobra. Tengo una duda no se si ser como soy yo e ir de frente y antes de hacer nada decirle mira lo siento pero tengo una persona que tb lo necesita y despues mover ficha, ir por detras y luego decirselo o no hacer nada ??? Por que este pais se ha complicado tanto?? No me gustaria que se pensase que quiero un enfrentamiento contra el pero a la persona que iba proponer la debo mucho y se lo merece y tiene los mismos derechos uno que otro. Vaya dilema ... Lo mas facil para mi seria no hacer nada porque seguramente me voy a buscar un marron pero esta persona se lo merece.....Asi que estoy como esta España tengo que elegir entre poner la cara marron o roja , las dos opciones son malas, la cuestion es cual es menos mala.



La gente que conozco se lo daría al que menos lo esperase. Yo se lo daría al más entusiasta.


----------



## burbubolsa (1 Jun 2012)

Hundimiento generalizado. Tokio express?


----------



## MateAmargo (1 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Hundimiento generalizado. Tokio express?





> 0108 GMT [Dow Jones] *China's official May purchasing managers index falls to 50.4, down sharply from 53.3 in April and substantially below market expectations for a reading of 51.5.* Exports contribute to the decline, likely weighed by economic weakness in Europe. The new export orders subindex falls to 50.4 from 52.2 in April. *Markets, already on edge over China's economic slodown, are likely to respond negatively.* (aaron.back@dowjones.com)



Falta el PMI chino del HSBC ahora, 02.30 gmt.


----------



## burbubolsa (1 Jun 2012)

MateAmargo dijo:


> Falta el PMI chino del HSBC ahora, 02.30 gmt.



USDZAR ha pegado un petardazo tremendo. NYMEX.CL ha perdido los 86.


----------



## ponzi (1 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> La gente que conozco se lo daría al que menos lo esperase. Yo se lo daría al más entusiasta.



La cuestion es que no ha contado con mi opinion antes de hacer nada sino a posteriori y mi pregunta es, teniendo claro que voy a mover ficha (aunque me juegue poner la cara morada):...He de decirle a priori lo que pienso hacer y por tanto actuar con honor enseñandole mis cartas o por detras y luego se lo cuento a posteri como ha hecho el???


----------



## burbubolsa (1 Jun 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> La cuestion es que no ha contado con mi opinion antes de hacer nada sino a posteriori y mi pregunta es, teniendo claro que voy a mover ficha (aunque me juegue poner la cara morada):...He de decirle a priori lo que pienso hacer y por tanto actuar con honor enseñandole mis cartas o por detras y luego se lo cuento a posteri como ha hecho el???



Se supone que uno debe cumplir su palabra. Por otra parte, solo queda lo escrito. Quizás sea mezquino, pero si alguien parece necesitarlo más, quizás lo merezca menos. Yo creo que el entusiasmo no se demuestra por demandas, sino por actitud.


----------



## ponzi (1 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Se supone que uno debe cumplir su palabra. Por otra parte, solo queda lo escrito. Quizás sea mezquino, pero si alguien parece necesitarlo más, quizás lo merezca menos. Yo creo que el entusiasmo no se demuestra por demandas, sino por actitud.



Es todo mas simple de lo que imaginas. Un Enfrentamiento de forma directa en pro de otra persona puede dejarme a mi muy tocado, con esta frase creo que dejo claro por donde van los tiros (no puedo explicar mucho mas). Aqui no hay nada por escrito solo alguien que se ha aprovechado de info privilegiada para maquinar a su antojo (muy al estilo español). Y si algo no me gusta es que jueguen sucio conmigo (quizas sea demasiado idealista, muchas veces pienso que lucho contra causas perdidas, el no maquinar por detras o no ser falso en mas de una ocasion me acarreado mas de un disgusto) Me da mucha pena este pais pero creo que llevamos en los genes el trapicheo, al final va a tener razon janus (hasta que no pasen dos generaciones y se cambie la mentalidad de esta no salimos)


----------



## mutiko (1 Jun 2012)

tonuel dijo:


> yo también...
> 
> 
> mañana será un jran dia... lo huelo... :baba:
> ...



Yo pensaba que el guano, como producto seco que es, no olia a nada, pero si Vd. lo piensa asi, vaya preparando los certificados.

PD: Guanas...


----------



## Durmiente (1 Jun 2012)

Insisto: ya tenemos dos tirones fuertes para probar la reacción del mercado: el miércoles a las 1 y ayer al cierre. 
Están probando las reacciones del mercado. (¿Qué volumen hace falta para el reversal? ¿Cómo de rápido reacciona el mercado? ¿Qué gente se mete en operaciones ultrarrápidas?) Se trata, desde mi punto de vista, de pruebas de tensión en los mercados.
El reversal, cuando se produzca, va a ser simultáneo e inmediato en TODOS LOS MERCADOS A LA VEZ. Se trata de una oportunidad UNICA. De un momento crucial.
Y cada vez está más cerca.
Al loro, que los alcistas en liquidez se quedan fuera.
¿Corrección? no creo que llegue ni a los 7000 puntos de IBEX, para caer todavía con más fuerza y rapidez. (El suelo está hacia los 3.000 puntos de seguir las cosas así).
El verdadero mercado, el que deja dinero, es que el que se mueve con rapidez comiendose toda la carne de las gacelas.
Es más, si me apuráis, la carne de las gacelas es sólo el premio menor. Se trata de una guerra entre los LEONCIOS. 
Pensad si merece la pena entrar en el juego o esperar la tendencia. Porque despues de una o dos batallas fuertes (que las va a haber) entre los leoncios viene la tendencia. 
Apuesto por una tendencia lateral con márgenes estrechos en el intra -sin grandes volatilidades- que se repetirá por tiempo indefinido "_ad nauseam_"

Hoy la velocidad de comida de posiciones (tanto alcistas como bajistas) se programa despacito el día anterior y se deja preprada a tiro de tecla.

Estamos luchando contra máquinas.

Y una mçaquina hace millones de operaciones por minuto si está bien programada.
Cada uno de nosotros, por muy rápido que actue no puede físicamente hacer más de un par operaciones por minuto. Ellos pueden hacer cientos.

Por supuesto, que no se os olvide, esto es una continuación de la guerra de Libia (el petróleo y el papel del Euro, sobre todo este último) por otros medios. 

Si no fueran capaces de exprimirnos hasta la última gota de sangre a los españoles (cosa que dudo) el siguiente pais será BÉLGICA.

(Mode conspironoico off)


----------



## burbublase (1 Jun 2012)

En Djermani, despues de todo lo que se dijo en los massmedia sobre Grec. y la semana pasada con ejpain, llevan varios dias que no pasa nada, calma chicha, solo eso, silencio. Solo buenas noticias, que si buenas exportaciones, que si el paro muy bien, que los Usa no van tan bien como nosotros. Chupilandi total. Nada de las visitas de miembros y miembras desde ejpana.

El dax decidiendose, entre hoy y el lunes, entre seguir la bajista en la que lleva un par de meses, o ese lateral ligeramente alcista que esta formando desde hace unas dos semanas.

Pero ese silencio en los medios alemanes, y ese cocedero en los ejpanoles .... los fuegos artificiales han sido encendidos, a esto le falta muy, pero que muy poco.

Tengan mucho cuidado ahi afuera. De verdad lo digo.

El dax estuvo muy fuerte de volumen.


----------



## Ajetreo (1 Jun 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Estoy bastante preocupado. Una persona cercanaa mi ha actuado con premeditacion y ha intentado ocultarme informacion. Esta persona ha ido un paso por delante mio .... hablando en plata hay un trabajo en juego y en teoris tengo yo mas voz que el ,eso en teoria. Aunque a priori estoy bien como estoy hay una persona cercana a mi que lo necesita y el ha intentado que me enterase despues de que el propusiese a alguien para dejarme sin margen de maniobra. Tengo una duda no se si ser como soy yo e ir de frente y antes de hacer nada decirle mira lo siento pero tengo una persona que tb lo necesita y despues mover ficha, ir por detras y luego decirselo o no hacer nada ??? Por que este pais se ha complicado tanto?? No me gustaria que se pensase que quiero un enfrentamiento contra el pero a la persona que iba proponer la debo mucho y se lo merece y tiene los mismos derechos uno que otro. Vaya dilema ... Lo mas facil para mi seria no hacer nada porque seguramente me voy a buscar un marron pero esta persona se lo merece.....Asi que estoy como esta España tengo que elegir entre poner la cara marron o roja , las dos opciones son malas, la cuestion es cual es menos mala.



En mi opinión, mueva ficha con discreción, 
Si usted va por delante y le dice "mira lo siento" por muy suave y educadamente que lo haga, será vivido como el inicio de un conflicto por la otra persona, al igual que para usted ya es "un problema".

Si se entera a mitad del proceso, simplemente estarán a la par, los dos habrán actuado igual.

A veces cuando emitimos un mensaje o realizamos una acción que nosotros nosotros consideramos "sinceridad o ir de cara" es interpretado o vivido por el receptor como inicio de enfrentamiento.

Sea suave como nuestros gatos mascotas ( no me refiero a MV )


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Jun 2012)

ayer el vix toco la mm200 y desde ahi se cayo , esta sobrecomprado asi que deberia ir a por el central de bollinger antes de subir .

en el eurostoxx vimos como casi se pierde el soporte 2110 pero al cierre lo dejaron por encima , parece que quieren hacer un rebotito .

el ibex va por livre asin que cuidado , tiene una configuracion ultrabajista o bien una trampa bajista ::


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Jun 2012)

por cierto a los guanos dias , el 6150 contado , nivel para cargar cortos en el ibex


----------



## mutiko (1 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Una cosa que me enseño mi profe...
> 
> Un ordenata para chatear y otro para operar. Distintas conexiones y no se que leche de un bouncer.



Hosstia, yo que pensaba que bouncer eran estas


----------



## Defcon (1 Jun 2012)

Aqui lo importante va a ser el NFP a las 2 y media


----------



## Caballero_Sindinero (1 Jun 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> En mi opinión, mueva ficha con discreción,
> Si usted va por delante y le dice "mira lo siento" por muy suave y educadamente que lo haga, será vivido como el inicio de un conflicto por la otra persona, al igual que para usted ya es "un problema".
> 
> Si se entera a mitad del proceso, simplemente estarán a la par, los dos habrán actuado igual.
> ...



No estoy de acuerdo.

Que acabe con él, de frente. Que le muestre quien manda. En el juego de tronos, si pierdes mueres.


----------



## AssGaper (1 Jun 2012)

Al final no hay informe kalandrakas grrrr


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (1 Jun 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> Al final no hay informe kalandrakas grrrr



Hoy a las 14:00 está anuciado ¿No?


----------



## AssGaper (1 Jun 2012)

Copio y pego:


Emisión del intermediario
¡Atención! Nuevas señales de recesión mundial; esta madrugda, se publicó el índice de actividad industrial china durante el mes de mayo de 2012. El valor fue de 50,4 frente al 52,0 esperado. Cabe señalar que valores por debajo de 50 indican una recesión



Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Hoy a las 14:00 está anuciado ¿No?



JUAS ni me habia dado cuenta. El ultimo cometario de kalandras era que le dejaramos unas horitas.


----------



## AssGaper (1 Jun 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Hoy a las 14:00 está anuciado ¿No?



JUAS ni me habia dado cuenta. El ultimo cometario de kalandras era que le dejaramos unas horitas.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Jun 2012)

Que máquinas semos a veces 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/297741-habeis-visto-ibex-35-abril-2012-mes-de-pandoro-post6113129.html

*[FCC]*







y joder Repsol cumpliendo el doble techo...12€ barato-caro? uy que nerviooossssss


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Jun 2012)

corto ibex 6095


----------



## Adriangtir (1 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> corto ibex 6095



Que stop se plantea...por curiosidad más que nada


----------



## peseteuro (1 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> corto ibex 6095



Igual me como un owned pero yo veo tirón hacia arriba en breve ...


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Jun 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Que stop se plantea...por curiosidad más que nada



16999 

un cierre por encima de la bajista :fiufiu:


----------



## Mulder (1 Jun 2012)

A los buenos días!



peseteuro dijo:


> Igual me como un owned pero yo veo tirón hacia arriba en breve ...



De momento dejemos el owned solo en el _breve_ ::


----------



## pollastre (1 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> 16999




Opera Ud. al estilo Luis XIV : "_El mercado soy yo_" ::::


----------



## Janus (1 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Que máquinas semos a veces
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/297741-habeis-visto-ibex-35-abril-2012-mes-de-pandoro-post6113129.html
> 
> ...




Yo creo que el doble techo tiene objetivo en 11,2 euros.


----------



## burbujeado (1 Jun 2012)

España: el PMI manufacturero de mayo, peor de lo esperado


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Jun 2012)

Sres Ponzi, ghkghk y Mutley os acordáis de los post sobre REPSOL cuando estaba a 13€?


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/304879-habeis-visto-ibex-35-mayo-2012-1a-parte-255.html#post6313223

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/304879-habeis-visto-ibex-35-mayo-2012-1a-parte-255.html#post6313247

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/304879-habeis-visto-ibex-35-mayo-2012-1a-parte-256.html#post6313340

Ya ha bajado más de un 7%...para un LP recalcitrante lo mismoes poca cosa... pero si se puede comprar más barato----¿pq no hacerlo?


A base de hostias he aprendido una cosa, bueno dos, quizás tres:

1) El precio manda
2) Que un objetivo técnico se cumpla no significa que se de la vuelta en ese punto (no he perdido € por no respetar este punto.... :ouch
3) Soy un gacelón, pero los que cobran fallan al menos lo mismo que yo....


----------



## burbubolsa (1 Jun 2012)

USDPLN es una montaña rusa. Ahora mismo apunta abajo.

EURRUB (los rusos) vendiendo con mucha ofuscación de volumen (sombra en velas de minutos).


----------



## atman (1 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> 3) Soy un gacelón, pero los que cobran fallan al menos lo mismo que yo....



...y no se lo pasan ni la mitad de bien... :Baile:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Jun 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Yo creo que el doble techo tiene objetivo en 11,2 euros.



*[REPSOL]*







En mi gráfico me salen los 12€, otra cosa es que seguramenteno se pare ahí. Recito salmo de la iglesia claquiana :

_*Tan importante es que el precio llegue a un nivel como la forma que tiene de hacerlo*_.​
Y salta a la vista como ha llegado en este caso. 
Por ahí pasa una alcista de MLP, sobre los 11,2€, que coincide con el precio que usted comenta. Luego está el objetivo de la ruptura del canal en 10,35 y el mínimo de 2009....


edit: Lo del canal ese roto está cogido con pinzas pues solamente ha tenido un toque por encima (aunque varios por abajo...)


----------



## burbubolsa (1 Jun 2012)

Londres comprando mucho. Máximo a las 9:40.


----------



## Ajetreo (1 Jun 2012)

Bertok ya???


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Jun 2012)

Buenos días... 

La bajista que nos guía desde el 8600 (7 toques en gráfico de 5h + 1 trampa alcista) hoy pasa por el 633x

Saludos...


----------



## ponzi (1 Jun 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> En mi opinión, mueva ficha con discreción,
> Si usted va por delante y le dice "mira lo siento" por muy suave y educadamente que lo haga, será vivido como el inicio de un conflicto por la otra persona, al igual que para usted ya es "un problema".
> 
> Si se entera a mitad del proceso, simplemente estarán a la par, los dos habrán actuado igual.
> ...



Muy buen consejo. Creo que voy a intentar ir con discrepcion y manejar los tiempos de la mejor forma posible y de paso tantear las posibilidades reales de existo, ya que si al menos he de poner la cara morada o jugarme el trabajo que sea por algo. Ir de frente como un elefante en una cacharreria ademas de ser interpretado como un enfrentamiento es quedarme yo en evidencia y sin saber las probabilidades de exito.No me extraña que en rrhh haya mas mujeres la verdad es que teneis mas tacto y sabeis como manejar los tiempos.  gracias a todos por los consejos.


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Jun 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos días...
> 
> La bajista que nos guía desde el 8600 (7 toques en gráfico de 5h + 1 trampa alcista) hoy pasa por el 633x
> 
> Saludos...



hay otra linea que no le debe dejar subir , acaba de tocarla en 6155 aprox


----------



## Adriangtir (1 Jun 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Bertok ya???



De bertok no se fíe, es el "algo" que están detectando los srs. MM y Pollastre.


Srs. "Aluciflipo" con los bichos que hay en esta sabana. Me parece exageradisimo que alguien pueda meter en diferentes mercados unos cuantos minolles de euros en un margen tan "ajustado"


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> hay otra linea que no le debe dejar subir , acaba de tocarla en 6155 aprox



Une los máximos del 29 y del 30 de mayo...


----------



## burbubolsa (1 Jun 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> De bertok no se fíe, es el "algo" que están detectando los srs. MM y Pollastre.
> 
> 
> Srs. "Aluciflipo" con los bichos que hay en esta sabana. Me parece exageradisimo que alguien pueda meter en diferentes mercados unos cuantos minolles de euros en un margen tan "ajustado"



El teclado hexadecimal de un operador tiene una tecla para el 0 y otra para el 000.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Jun 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos días...
> 
> La bajista que nos guía desde el 8600 (7 toques en gráfico de 5h + 1 trampa alcista) hoy pasa por el 633x
> 
> Saludos...


----------



## bertok (1 Jun 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Bertok ya???



Hasta los 6400 puede oscilar sin mayor relevancia.

Yo no subo todavía.

Recuerda que hoy es primer día de mes y el resto de índices están un poco flojos.

A las 14:30 hay lío en usa.


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Jun 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Une los máximos del 29 y del 30 de mayo...





es correcto que la bajista pasa por donde dices , pero fijate bien en el grafico , hay un figura que el ibex rompio y no puede volver a ella , en 6150 aprox tiene una alcista perdida que le manda pal guano


----------



## burbubolsa (1 Jun 2012)

Rusos comprando con ofuscación. Indios bajando con mucha sombra. Chinos con saldo intrasesión nulo.


----------



## pollastre (1 Jun 2012)

Ay mi pobre leoncio de ayer en los 6300, la estopa que le están dando al pobre.

Aguanta campeón, vamos, no desesperes, ya verás como al final escampa. Eventualmente. Oh wait ::::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Jun 2012)

Estoy sorprendido gratamente con la digievolución de nuestro tladel gatuno.... 







Otra muesca en el revólver hveixiano ::


----------



## FranR (1 Jun 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Yo no se mucho de bolsa, como bien es sabido, aunque me gusta. Pero no tengo talento, ni tiempo ni ganas de dedicarle los años que necesitaria para ser bueno. Pero si se de otros campos, y en todas ellas hay una cosa en comun: si tus recursos son casi ilimitados, es facil ganar.* Yo acabaria por delante en la liga dirigiendo a los 11 del Madrid, sacandole 40 puntos a Mou dirigiendo al Racing*. *Yo seria la editorial que mas venderia en España si fichase a Rowling, Cormac Mc, Vargas Llosa y Perez Reverte*. Y, en mi negocio, seria el lider nacional si tuviera dinero para poner un almacen de distribucion en cada pueblo y que eso no repercutiera en los precios.
> 
> Es la diferencia que hay entre aprovecharse de las cosas que suceden en bolsa, como yo intento, o hacer que ocurran, como hacen ellos.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2



Yo no estoy tan seguro, aparte de buen material hay que tener una buena cabeza. Seguramente el Mou ese ( y no entiendo mucho de fútbol), con un equipo pequeño le ganaría a cualquier grande dirigido por alguien no demasiado bueno.

En el tema editorial, por muy buenos escritores que tenga, si detrás de ellos no hay una campaña de comunicación buena no son nadie, igual que en la música, en general una estrategía de marketing que les haga ser alguien y eso *lo hace una persona que es un genio* de la Investigación y técnicas de mercado. (Pregunte a cualquier músico)

Naturalmente que tienen que tener buen material detrás, dinero y tecnología, pero se sorprendería de donde sale la gente de guerrilla.

Desde luego de Hispanistán pocos, porque nuestro sistema no apoya eso.

Le puedo hablar de un hijo de agricultores alemán (con una granjita pequeña), un chaval con becas desde los 12 años porque apenas tenía la familia para vivir...pero tenían una cosa en común. "Algo" y entre ese algo una capacidad para resistir el stress fuera de lo normal.

Ahora les doy niveles a ver si hay guano o noo.


Bueno días.


----------



## FranR (1 Jun 2012)

Niveles guano: 6076-6038 Objetivo 5968


Nivel: Uhi que bien, hoy no me petan a partir de: 6.160 con proyección a 6.286


Buena Suerte


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Hasta los 6400 puede oscilar sin mayor relevancia.
> 
> Yo no subo todavía.
> 
> ...



en los 16500 puede iniciar la ofensiva señol bertok 

por cierto yo no entraria hasta los 5300 que son los 6700 menos los dividendos  

aun asi creo que veremos al sp500 en la alcista del jran lateral 1120 y al ibex en 4000 aprox :fiufiu:


----------



## burbublase (1 Jun 2012)

Dax-inmersion ?


----------



## Adriangtir (1 Jun 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Ay mi pobre leoncio de ayer en los 6300, la estopa que le están dando al pobre.
> 
> Aguanta campeón, vamos, no desesperes, ya verás como al final escampa. Eventualmente. Oh wait ::::



Si ese suelta a lo bestia o salta su "stop" puede ser una fieshta... no?


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Jun 2012)

Incluso para los leoncios hay cosas que no se ven y enemigos más poderosos... vaya culo!!! ::



pollastre dijo:


> Ay mi pobre leoncio de ayer en los 6300, la estopa que le están dando al pobre.
> 
> Aguanta campeón, vamos, no desesperes, ya verás como al final escampa. Eventualmente. Oh wait ::::


----------



## patilltoes (1 Jun 2012)

Saludos a todo el mundo. He estado liado en el mes del guano primordial, mira que me sabe mal.

Suerte a todos!


----------



## FranR (1 Jun 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Si ese suelta a lo bestia o salta su "stop" puede ser una fieshta... no?



Creo que sabe lo que hace....ahora mismo está pasando algo


READY


Como decía el póster de ayer...

UH UH QUe vienen que vienen


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Jun 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Ay mi pobre leoncio de ayer en los 6300, la estopa que le están dando al pobre.
> 
> Aguanta campeón, vamos, no desesperes, ya verás como al final escampa. Eventualmente. Oh wait ::::



su adorado campeon no puede ir contra la tendencia :fiufiu:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (1 Jun 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Si ese suelta a lo bestia o salta su "stop" puede ser una fieshta... no?



Creo que es un patriota.


----------



## Adriangtir (1 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> en los 16500 puede iniciar la ofensiva señol bertok
> 
> por cierto yo no entraria hasta los 5300 que son los 6700 menos los dividendos
> 
> aun asi creo que veremos al sp500 en la alcista del jran lateral 1120 y al ibex en 4000 aprox :fiufiu:



Sus variaciones son cuanto menos sorprendentes.

Hace poco usted ponía que en 6200 con "to lo gordo" hasta 7100.

Ahora de 6100 cree que bajará a 4000.

Francamente sigo pensando que intenta bailar al son que más suena, pero bailará con la más fea en todos los saraos.


----------



## burbubolsa (1 Jun 2012)

burbublase dijo:


> Dax-inmersion ?



Esto es cosa de los putos indios. Están caracoleando arriba abajo. Los chinos han metido una venta gorda en el EURCNY.

Saldo chino a 0 otra vez. Me huele que los rusos están metiendo compras ofuscadas en velas rojas.


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Jun 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Sus variaciones son cuanto menos sorprendentes.
> 
> Hace poco usted ponía que en 6200 con "to lo gordo" hasta 7100.
> 
> ...





ahi tiene la explicacion , se ve como el ibex estuvo formando una figura para iniciar un rebote gordo , tambien se ve como al final la figura se rompe por abajo osea el guano persiste y perfora todo lo que se encuentre a su paso


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Jun 2012)

R3, no se si has visto el programa de redes, sobre la visión y el cerebro, aquí un ejemplo: (tienes que contar el número de veces que bota el balón en el suelo)

<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qRNWvZa9MrM?version=3&feature=player_embedded"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allow******Access" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qRNWvZa9MrM?version=3&feature=player_embedded" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allow******Access="always" width="640" height="360"></object>

Cmo Funciona el Cerebro

Saludos...


----------



## bertok (1 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> en los 16500 puede iniciar la ofensiva señol bertok
> 
> por cierto yo no entraria hasta los 5300 que son los 6700 menos los dividendos
> 
> aun asi creo que veremos al sp500 en la alcista del jran lateral 1120 y al ibex en 4000 aprox :fiufiu:



Las plusvis te las voy a dedicar ::


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Jun 2012)

El destino de nuestro Cheshire está esclito. Poble lindo gatito :











Adriangtir dijo:


> Sus variaciones son cuanto menos sorprendentes.
> 
> Hace poco usted ponía que en 6200 con "to lo gordo" hasta 7100.
> 
> ...


----------



## FranR (1 Jun 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Creo que es un patriota.



No andaría muy desencaminado, si su función fuera la de aguantar cotizaciones. A esos les da igual 8 que 80, el dinero es de todos ::


----------



## FranR (1 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> No andaría muy desencaminado, si su función fuera la de aguantar cotizaciones. A esos les da igual 8 que 80, el dinero es de todos ::



Están inflando a lo bestia...


----------



## Burbujilimo (1 Jun 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Ay mi pobre leoncio de ayer en los 6300, la estopa que le están dando al pobre.
> 
> Aguanta campeón, vamos, no desesperes, ya verás como al final escampa. Eventualmente. Oh wait ::::



¿Sigue sin estar claro si es uno de los gordos gordos o un mediano pillado al que se están zampando el resto??


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Jun 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> R3, no se si has visto el programa de redes, sobre la visión y el cerebro, aquí un ejemplo: (tienes que contar el número de veces que bota el balón en el suelo)
> 
> <object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qRNWvZa9MrM?version=3&feature=player_embedded"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allow******Access" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qRNWvZa9MrM?version=3&feature=player_embedded" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allow******Access="always" width="640" height="360"></object>
> 
> ...



10? Estos experimentos me crean estrés. Tener que contar los botes de una pelotita obviando el repaso a señoritas que me lasfo.... muchas veces. Y qué pinta Gasol el albornoz? :XX:


----------



## burbubolsa (1 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> No andaría muy desencaminado, si su función fuera la de aguantar cotizaciones. A esos les da igual 8 que 80, el dinero es de todos ::



El dinero (leoncio) es mentira.


----------



## Adriangtir (1 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> No andaría muy desencaminado, si su función fuera la de aguantar cotizaciones. A esos les da igual 8 que 80, el dinero es de todos ::



En este caso creo que al tipo en cuestión no tendrá en cuenta su entrada (como por ejemplo el subidón del miércoles a la 1) pero si este tío esta preparando todo poquito a poco y en un margen tan fino de puntos...


----------



## FranR (1 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> El dinero (leoncio) es mentira.



Pero lo que se compran con ese dinero , no


----------



## Janus (1 Jun 2012)

Amigos, vayan preparandose que viene "chicha".


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Jun 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> 10? Estos experimentos me crean estrés. Tener que contar los botes de una pelotita obviando el repaso a señoritas que me lasfo.... muchas veces. Y qué pinta Gasol el albornoz? :XX:



Se trataba de no ver a Gasol :: Enhorabuena, tiene usted el cerebro muy desarrollado... :cook:


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Jun 2012)

Reino Unido CIPS manuf. mayo PMI 45,9 vs 49,8 esperado 

la que nos espera es guano del que le gusta al personal , nivel clave para comprar es el 1120 del sp500 hasta que no lleguemos ahi no hay na que hacer


----------



## burbubolsa (1 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Pero lo que se compran con ese dinero , no



Ahí es donde nos engañan con la mentira y nos hacen creer que es de verdad.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Reino Unido CIPS manuf. mayo PMI 45,9 vs 49,8 esperado
> 
> la que nos espera es guano del que le gusta al personal , nivel clave para comprar es el 1120 del sp500 hasta que no lleguemos ahi no hay na que hacer



Pues póngase corto en S&P. 1300->1120 se forra...! 8:


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Jun 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Se trataba de no ver a Gasol :: Enhorabuena, tiene usted el cerebro muy desarrollado... :cook:



Siempre presumo que a pesar de ser un hombre puedo hacer dos cosas a la vez............ dormir y roncar ::


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Jun 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Pues póngase corto en S&P. 1300->1120 se forra...! 8:



ya estoy corto con to en ibex35


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Jun 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Se trataba de no ver a Gasol :: Enhorabuena, tiene usted el cerebro muy desarrollado... :cook:



Pues yo he contado a gasol y no he visto los botes ....::


----------



## atman (1 Jun 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Incluso para los leoncios hay cosas que no se ven y enemigos más poderosos... vaya culo!!! ::



Me ha costado unos instantes entender el texto, la verdad...


----------



## burbubolsa (1 Jun 2012)

Menudo fake de vela bajista en el DAX. Pero como para hablar antes de tiempo...


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Jun 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Ay mi pobre leoncio de ayer en los 6300, la estopa que le están dando al pobre.
> 
> Aguanta campeón, vamos, no desesperes, ya verás como al final escampa. Eventualmente. Oh wait ::::



¿no se ha salido la criatura todavía?


----------



## Pepe Broz (1 Jun 2012)

Spread

*545.29* 9.25 1.73%


.SPN Quote - spain 10 year spread Index - Bloomberg


----------



## ghkghk (1 Jun 2012)

También he contado 10 botes.



las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Se trataba de no ver a Gasol :: Enhorabuena, tiene usted el cerebro muy desarrollado... :cook:




¿Me está tomando el pelo? Pero si mide 2 metros y se pone en medio de la pantalla ::


----------



## FranR (1 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Niveles guano:* 6076*-6038 Objetivo 5968
> 
> 
> Nivel: Uhi que bien, hoy no me petan a partir de: 6.160 con proyección a 6.286
> ...



TOC TOC....veamos el volumen y evolución


----------



## Optimista bien informado (1 Jun 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Se trataba de no ver a Gasol :: Enhorabuena, tiene usted el cerebro muy desarrollado... :cook:



Estaba más atento al entorno porque estaba esperando alguna maniobra de "distracción" por parte de las señoritas, así que ver al menda ese ha sido una decepción... :ouch:


----------



## Janus (1 Jun 2012)

El DAX se está comportando de libro. Neckline en 6400 que ha sido tocada en formato pull-back .............. Y PARA ABAJO. Sigue mirando hacia los 5900.

Vamos a ver si el SP se amarra a los 1290 o si se anima hacia los 1265.

De todos modos, tengan cuidado ..... tampoco debe extrañar mucho que salga un dato usano muy malo de forma que haya un tirón fuerte hacia abajo y a media tarde (cuando ya hayan dejado reventados a los índices europeos) le metan el subidón en USA por aquello del QE3.


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Jun 2012)

Grafico del eurostoxx fijense como cierran el gap y entonces el 2110 se convierte en soporte , estamos atacandolo y finalmente lo romperemos y entonces comenzara la madre de todos los guanos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Jun 2012)

Primer nivel de FranR tocado... :Aplauso:

Sr. Ghkghk estamos hablando de foreros del HVEI35, no esperaba menos...! Hagan el favor de ver el programa completo, que es muy bueno...

Saludos...


----------



## FranR (1 Jun 2012)

Le han metido volumen para empujarlo al nivel, en el nivel muy bajo


Complicada la cosa, ocultan algo.


----------



## burbubolsa (1 Jun 2012)

Chinos ausentes en EURCNY.


----------



## Ajetreo (1 Jun 2012)

Que le pasa al Dax. Salto el sl del leoncio gordo de Pollastre?


----------



## Arminio_borrado (1 Jun 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> 10? Estos experimentos me crean estrés. Tener que contar los botes de una pelotita obviando el repaso a señoritas que me lasfo.... muchas veces. Y qué pinta Gasol el albornoz? :XX:



A ver, que lo que dice la página es que hay que contar el número de pases que se dan las chicas con manga corta, no el número de botes (que son 10).

En cuanto a la foto de la chica con ese pedazo de ... pendiente turquesa , tengo que reconocer que durante un rato no he entendido el mensaje :o.


----------



## burbubolsa (1 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Le han metido volumen para empujarlo al nivel, en el nivel muy bajo
> 
> 
> Complicada la cosa, ocultan algo.



Antes vi ofuscación de compras. Ahora veo ofuscación de ventas en EURRUB. Muchísimo peligro es lo que estoy viendo.


----------



## Mulder (1 Jun 2012)

Al Stoxx lo tiran mientras que al Ibex lo suben, aunque el saldo máximo diario se ha hecho a las 10:30 pero ya veremos como siguen. El chulibex siempre a la contra de todos....

PD: A lo mejor es que me he ido a un universo paralelo y el Ibex que veo es el de Raticulín ::


----------



## FranR (1 Jun 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Que le pasa al Dax. Salto el sl del leoncio gordo de Pollastre?



Esa gente no sale de un salto, si es muy bueno, está protegiendo posiciones a base de scalping, con un HFT de esos con operaciones automatizadas (perdón pero no entiendo mucho)

A velas un minuto se podría comprobar, ondas de más de 7 puntos continuas.

Lo mas seguro es que mantenga al menos 90% de su posición

(Solo son suposiciones, aunque si es verdad que si hubiera soltado de golpe hablábamos de 5900 en Ibex)


----------



## FranR (1 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Antes vi ofuscación de compras. Ahora veo ofuscación de ventas en EURRUB. Muchísimo peligro es lo que estoy viendo.



Yo de momento lo veo todo muy controlado, el ibex ha cubierto el canal de forma SUBLIME.

Todo controladito sin que se les escape.:Aplauso:


DE MOMENTO, porque veo mucho movimiento


----------



## burbubolsa (1 Jun 2012)

DAX pegadito al fibo -38.2%. Se deben estar aburriendo los que lo han tirado, y las gacelas usan el nivel público más cercano.

Nueva caída, ahora al S2, 6152.


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Jun 2012)

el guano viene siendo lo nunca visto y es porque españa es irrescatable , se acabo el juego amigos :cook:


----------



## FranR (1 Jun 2012)

OJO roto con volumen....

Si recupera PEPONAZO AL CANTO.....si no...second level guanazo y al CARAHO literal.


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> OJO roto con volumen....
> 
> Si recupera PEPONAZO AL CANTO.....si no...second level guanazo y al CARAHO literal.




me pido al carajo


----------



## Caballero_Sindinero (1 Jun 2012)

un carajillo a estas horas sienta bien


----------



## Janus (1 Jun 2012)

El DAX está haciendo lo que le toca que es corregir una gran subida previa.

Respecto a la crisis del verano (mínimo en 12 sep), el DAX aún está un 25% por encima.
Respecto a la crisis del verano en el caso del IBEX, estamos un 22% por debajo.


----------



## FranR (1 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> me pido al carajo



Menos mal porque se llega a pedir un caraho, no le hablo ni le doy la espalda ni de broma.


----------



## Seren (1 Jun 2012)

Euro-Dolar caminito del 1,20 donde hay un soporte como un camión, desde 2005 no se ha vuelto a bajar ni siquiera en la crisis que amenaza su existencia.
Principal culpable los americanos, que cada vez que nos acercamos al 1,20, vease primeros de 2009 y mediados de 2010, nos meten un QE y arreón para arriba rompiendo la evolución natural. Pero no son los únicos, los suizos también les ha dado con el 1,20 e imprimen para comprar los euros que haga falta para que no se mueva de ahí.


----------



## pollastre (1 Jun 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿no se ha salido la criatura todavía?




Con ese volumen.... y el que tendrá de otros días que yo no he calculado aún.... mucho me temo que esa posición no es de estos trades nuestros, en el que pinchamos en el botón de cerrar posición y decimos "hala, ahora me salgo porque me apetece, ya está" ::

vamos, que salirse de ahí, lo va a tener que hacer muy despacito y sin levantar demasiado polvo...


----------



## FranR (1 Jun 2012)

Ojo al entrar en la segunda zona...nos lo jugamos todo.

Diez minutos de INFALTO


----------



## bertok (1 Jun 2012)

No juguéis con fuego, antes de las 14:30 lo van a llevar abajo del todo.

Os van a sacar los leuros.


----------



## kaxkamel (1 Jun 2012)

se va el caimán, se va el caimán...


----------



## burbubolsa (1 Jun 2012)

Chinos han entrado con una venta fuerte, y han salido instantáneamente. Doble amago.


----------



## burbublase (1 Jun 2012)

Janus dijo:


> El DAX está haciendo lo que le toca que es corregir una gran subida previa.
> 
> *Respecto a la crisis del verano (mínimo en 12 sep), el DAX aún está un 25% por encima.*
> Respecto a la crisis del verano en el caso del IBEX, estamos un 22% por debajo.



Ese 25% es el que me preocupa. Estamos mas o menos en los niveles en que se decide eso, y eso es mucho money.

Recojo mi owned por haber creido que se irian lateral.


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Jun 2012)

el guano mas grande de todos los tiempos :rolleye:


----------



## FranR (1 Jun 2012)

Tengo miedo....segundo nivel a las puertas...3 minutos y adiós.


----------



## tonuel (1 Jun 2012)

He dejado las palomitas y me he pasado a las gambas... y cañita fresquita...


----------



## burbubolsa (1 Jun 2012)

Para el DAX el único nivel que tengo por debajo es el S3, 6098.


----------



## FranR (1 Jun 2012)

QUE PELEA AMIGOS


UAAAAAAAA

Sr. Pollastre ...¿Cómo lo ve?







Han metido volumen en la recuperación. Lo están poniendo todo....


----------



## ghkghk (1 Jun 2012)

Como ya comenté, Redesa sigue día tras día muy sólida... No será de las que más rebote, pero quizá esté ya confirmando un suelo.


----------



## ghkghk (1 Jun 2012)

Ay que rebasamos al Dax!


----------



## burbubolsa (1 Jun 2012)

Se han aburrido, tiempo agotado y mercado autoregulándose. Nivel S2 en 6153.


----------



## tonuel (1 Jun 2012)

Que pongan lo que quieran... el camino del ibex es inescrutable... 8:


----------



## Janus (1 Jun 2012)

burbublase dijo:


> Ese 25% es el que me preocupa. Estamos mas o menos en los niveles en que se decide eso, y eso es mucho money.
> 
> Recojo mi owned por haber creido que se irian lateral.



Ese es el problema, que el IBEX está muy desacoplado en performance que el resto. Tanto DAX como SP pueden darse un buen paseo por abajo y no deja de ser una corrección de la subida anterior.

De todas formas, hay que tener cuidado porque el IBEX puede seguir desacoplado pero en sentido contrario. Sigo pensando que un spread IBEX - DAX (long-short) es buena opción. Y si el IBEX se pone en 5800, sería magnífico.

A poco que llegue algo de calma a la zona euro (llegará aunque sea falsa), le vendrá mucho mejor al IBEX que al DAX. Al menos para aliviar tanta sobreventa de medio plazo porque la de corto la han ido aliviando en parte con un lateral.


----------



## urisamir (1 Jun 2012)

Que os dice a los gurús el gráfico de 20 años del Ibex?


----------



## burbubolsa (1 Jun 2012)

Chinos vendiendo, indios comprando. Se puede montar el petardazo arriba si los chinos deshacen posición.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (1 Jun 2012)

¿Se han roto un par de bajistas?


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Jun 2012)

Están poniendo la máquina a tope

Alguien se va a quedar sin merienda...


----------



## Janus (1 Jun 2012)

Hay un interés máximo por ponerlo todo muy abajo antes de las 14:30 bajo la percepción de que el dato va a ser muy malo. Lo están preparando bien bien, ............... La visión intradía está cambiando porque le terminarán metiendo un tirón al alza ... pero no sabemos desde donde.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Jun 2012)

Voy preparando los gifs...


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Jun 2012)

fijense en el grafico eurostoxx , el mismo gap del 2110 aparece cerca de los minimos 2009 :fiufiu:

creo que tendremos unas cuantas sesiones de guano de calidad premiun


----------



## restitutio (1 Jun 2012)

Bueno, el guano es un buen fertilizante...


----------



## urisamir (1 Jun 2012)

urisamir dijo:


> Que os dice a los gurús el gráfico de 20 años del Ibex?



A la espera de la lectura de los chartistas, fijense que en largos de 20 años el casinito sólo ha dado una revalorización del 3.6% anual (aprox 100% acumulado).

En este periodo, la inflación media al 2.8%.

No podremos escapar. Microsiervos, y tal.


----------



## tonuel (1 Jun 2012)

A qué hora sale Montoro diciendo que sube el IVA...??? ienso:


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Jun 2012)

Están haciendo una limpieza de la piscina...

cuidado, cuidado


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (1 Jun 2012)

Arreón gordo. Parece que quieren salvar de momento los 6000.


----------



## Ajetreo (1 Jun 2012)

Aigs,,, pero que hacen 

Quien ha sido el bruto delas 12:06...?


----------



## burbublase (1 Jun 2012)

Elegi un mal dia para dejar de fumar ...


----------



## burbubolsa (1 Jun 2012)

Bueno, fue un placer y tal. Quieren a todo el mundo fuera, está más que claro. Fuera e ignorante.

Han quitado el thanks? Nos va a OPAr ForoBodas?


----------



## Ajetreo (1 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Bueno, fue un placer y tal. Quieren a todo el mundo fuera, está más que claro. Fuera e ignorante.
> 
> Han quitado el thanks? Nos va a OPAr ForoBodas?



Sell sell sell...?

o fuera de la trinchera tras Bertok


----------



## burbubolsa (1 Jun 2012)

El DAX acaba de tocar el último nivel (por abajo).


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Jun 2012)

impresionante como aguantan al ibex , sino lo veo no lo creo :8:


----------



## pipoapipo (1 Jun 2012)

el ibex sabe q si a la tarde hay rebote salva los 6000 al cierre........... nos estamos jugando todo a q el 1290 aguante............como no aguante......

los caracoles y los gatos a los botes !!!!!


----------



## atman (1 Jun 2012)

Y yo diría que el Bund frena... le queda otro tironcillo...

(soñar es barato)

Esta mañana ya me han zumbado dos entradas al eurusd... ahora estoy a la espera de acontecimientos. Pero le daré caña antes de la hora, casi seguro. Son mis ludopáticas costumbres.


----------



## burbubolsa (1 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> impresionante como aguantan al ibex , sino lo veo no lo creo :8:



Si aguanta es porque no pierde. Todos los que están dentro tienen las posiciones cubiertas. Es una situación de bloqueo mutuo, abrazo mortal, no mercado.


----------



## vmmp29 (1 Jun 2012)

joer el primer día del mes y 1100 mensajes que viciosos y como aguanta el chicharribex


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Jun 2012)

Calentando motores...


----------



## burbublase (1 Jun 2012)

Elegi un mal dia para dejar de beber ...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Jun 2012)

Si es que es para comérsela a besos!









edit: Acabo de *H*abrir p) la gráf del culibex en TF 1min....va pabajo de cabeza..... Figura de continuación desde hace una hora a puntito de petar.

Recogeré el owned si es menester....


----------



## Ajetreo (1 Jun 2012)

Mientras se deciden pueden entretenerse un rato


BV_STRSTST0711_VF.swf


----------



## Nico (1 Jun 2012)

Detrás de Bertok en la trinchera está PANDORO... más vale que corran cuando haya que salir o Pandoro se encargará de vuestra retaguardia.


----------



## Adriangtir (1 Jun 2012)

Correr es de cobardes, yo voy a subir recogiendo mis plusvis poco a poco, like a sir


----------



## pipoapipo (1 Jun 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Correr es de cobardes, yo voy a subir recogiendo mis plusvis poco a poco, like a sir



como te pille pandoro por ser la gacela mas lenta........... :: te va a dejar nuevo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Jun 2012)

Me parece que de momento no guanea ::


----------



## Ajetreo (1 Jun 2012)

Aigs... otra vez se me escapan las plusvis


----------



## burbublase (1 Jun 2012)

IBEX=DAX

Corrijo

IBEX > DAX


----------



## diosmercado (1 Jun 2012)

Cuidado a las dos y media con el dato de empleo de usa, excusa perfecta para meter un reversal y meternos en subida vertical.


----------



## aitor33 (1 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Me parece que de momento no guanea ::




Es más menuda alegría se está llevando nuestro chulibex y los dos grandes en la cabeza del gran pelotón Arriba Hispañaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (1 Jun 2012)

Su sus fijais, el tema lo mantien las patatas azules:

Telefónica	1,04 %
Santander	1,28 %
Iberdrola	1,14 %
BBVA	2,13 %


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Jun 2012)

¿Soy yo o las zonas de negociaci'on estan muy claritas hoy en el culibex?


----------



## Janus (1 Jun 2012)

Cuidado con el IBEX porque no está entrando mucho dinero en la subida. La noticia de que los alemanes estarían de acuerdo con ampliar el periodo para alcanzar los target de déficit .... dura lo que dura. En cuanto se acabe ese optimismo, pudiera volver a nivelarse con respecto al resto de índices.

Lo importante de la sesión es lo que suceda a partir de las 14:30. En especial las dos horas siguientes.


----------



## Adriangtir (1 Jun 2012)

La verdad es que tiene buena pinta, con un poco de suerte la perroflautada es que sacrifican a todos los politicos y gentuza similar y nos disparamos a los 16.000 sin pestañear...

Sr. Jesucristo Burbuja, me ha echo buscar que eran las patatas azules ::

Que espesito estoy... se nota que estoy de finde ya...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Jun 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Confiese, _*no*_ ha bebido todavía..... ::


----------



## burbubolsa (1 Jun 2012)

Desde las 12:20, el DAX es un mercado no intervenido, totalmente gacelero, orbitando alrededor de 6098 S3 como si una ley física lo impusiera. Hasta que se mueva el sol.


----------



## Adriangtir (1 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Confiese, _*no*_ ha bebido todavía..... ::



Confieso, pero confieso esto bajando la pantalla del portatil y camino del bar más cercano (además cliente... para ahorrar XD) buscando un verdejo fresquito


----------



## LÁNGARO (1 Jun 2012)

esto es hipocresía totallllll:
Rato critica que el rescate de Bankia se haga a costa del contribuyente - elEconomista.es


----------



## pollastre (1 Jun 2012)

Joder loro, otro día con neto brrrrutallllll de -3562 daxies a dato de ahora mismo.... vaya la que está cayendo, colega de la vega....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Jun 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> esto es hipocresía totallllll:
> Rato critica que el rescate de Bankia se haga a costa del contribuyente - elEconomista.es



Algún día a alguien se le inflarán los c0j0nes....


----------



## burbubolsa (1 Jun 2012)

Rusos inmóviles en EURRUB desde las 13:11.


----------



## Seren (1 Jun 2012)

El ibex juega al despiste, no merece la pena ni mirarlo hasta unas semanas a no ser que seas ludopata de alto riesgo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Jun 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Joder loro, otro día con neto brrrrutallllll de -3562 daxies a dato de ahora mismo.... vaya la que está cayendo, *colega de la vega*....



_*¿Que quiere decir sr. P?*_













::


----------



## pipoapipo (1 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Algún día a alguien se le inflarán los c0j0nes....



eso parece, esta casta nuestra hasta q no vea morir a alguno de los suyos en manos de enfurecidos españoles no va a dejar de creerse "intocable"..... lo malo es q ahora los del PSOE diran... mira mira lo q dice uno de los vuestros...... 

q asco de pais

no se quien lo tiene, pero en el foro uno tiene de firma "no hay izquierda y derecha, solo arriba y abajo"

es el resumen de la realidad (pero la mayoria no se ha dado cuenta)


----------



## monicagt (1 Jun 2012)

Oiga usted pipoapipo, a ver si escribimos bien los "que". Qué es eso de "q"?
Cuanto daño ha eso la LOGSE!!! :XX:
O usted era de los de BUP?



pipoapipo dijo:


> eso parece, esta casta nuestra hasta q no vea morir a alguno de los suyos en manos de enfurecidos españoles no va a dejar de creerse "intocable"..... lo malo es q ahora los del PSOE diran... mira mira lo q dice uno de los vuestros......
> 
> q asco de pais
> 
> ...


----------



## burbubolsa (1 Jun 2012)

Los indios se han enfadao. Han retirado dinero masivamente del EURINR.


----------



## pipoapipo (1 Jun 2012)

monicagt dijo:


> Oiga usted pipoapipo, a ver si escribimos bien los "que". Qué es eso de "q"?
> Cuanto daño ha eso la LOGSE!!! :XX:
> O usted era de los de BUP?



BUP :o

quiere suplantar el rol de pecata? ::


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Jun 2012)

al ibex lo an buelto a shevar a la alcista perdida y desde ahi lo an vuelto a mandar pabajo 

el ibex rebotara en los 6450 y luego vendran 9 millones de naves :fiufiu:


----------



## burbubolsa (1 Jun 2012)

Los rusos poniendo velitas rojas con mucha mecha.


----------



## paulistano (1 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> al ibex lo an buelto a shevar a la alcista perdida y desde ahi lo an vuelto a mandar pabajo
> 
> el ibex rebotara en los *6450* y luego vendran 9 millones de naves :fiufiu:



No entiendo. Dice que si sube a los 6450....va a seguir rebotando?ienso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Jun 2012)

Hoygan, lo de trabajar con niveles es tremebundo...... :baba:

He de estudiar algo de eso...


----------



## pipoapipo (1 Jun 2012)

Interstitial - Noticia

noticia zombi

Interstitial - Noticia

aqui podemos ver como los leoncios se arrejuntan con el fin de escamochar al mayor numero posible de gacelas (voz de felix rodriguez de la fuente)


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Jun 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> No entiendo. Dice que si sube a los 6450....va a seguir rebotando?ienso:



perdon quise decir 5450 

la figura que hizo el ibex nos da un objetivo minimo en 5600 y luego por TECNICO y por MISTICO rebotaremos en 5450


----------



## burbubolsa (1 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Hoygan, lo de trabajar con niveles es tremebundo...... :baba:
> 
> He de estudiar algo de eso...



He oído que con un aproximador neuronal se obtienen resultados interesantes, pero también creo que es un asunto un tanto esotérico monopolizado por cierta secta.


----------



## paulistano (1 Jun 2012)

repetido.....


----------



## burbubolsa (1 Jun 2012)

Nymex.cl 83.xx


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Jun 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> repetido.....





ahi tienes la figura del ibex


----------



## burbubolsa (1 Jun 2012)

Nymx.cl 83.70!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Jun 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> Interstitial - Noticia
> 
> noticia zombi
> 
> ...



El apocalipsis Zombie va a shegaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrr :8:


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Jun 2012)

¿seguirá respirando el Bilbo Bolson, alias bolsillos profundos, de los 6300? 

Intrigado me tiene


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> El apocalipsis Zombie va a shegaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrr :8:



chaval no te enteras , es nibiru que esta llegando y abriendo nuestras mentes :fiufiu:


----------



## FranR (1 Jun 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> No entiendo. Dice que si sube a los 6450....va a seguir rebotando?ienso:



Como que no lo entiende, es el abc de la estrategia cortilarga

Desde el 6120 CAE hasta el 6450

AQUI SE VIENE ESTUDIAO COHONE ::


----------



## FranR (1 Jun 2012)

Chicos que sigue jugando en el canal, siguen a la espera...

Todos mirando a Montoro....


----------



## AssGaper (1 Jun 2012)

Ostia puta....estan preparando el misile launcher en 3...2...1..

IBEX resistiendo los 6000 y dax guaneando a los 6000-6100.
SP en los 1290-1295....

Es evidente que estan correlacionando indices o algo por el estilo para el petardazo para arriba.::


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Como que no lo entiende, es el abc de la estrategia cortilarga
> 
> Desde el 6120 CAE hasta el 6450
> 
> AQUI SE VIENE ESTUDIAO COHONE ::



amigo franerre tenemos un gap sin cerrar en 5670 del 14 marzo 2003 ustec cree que ahi rebotamos ? ienso:


----------



## burbubolsa (1 Jun 2012)

Me voy a ir preparando para quitar el freno...


----------



## FranR (1 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> amigo franerre tenemos un gap sin cerrar en 5670 del 14 marzo 2003 ustec cree que ahi rebotamos ? ienso:



Tenemos que cerrar ese gap y el de bankia en 3. algo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> chaval no te enteras , es nibiru que esta llegando y abriendo nuestras mentes :fiufiu:



El que no se entera es vos, el que va a shegar es Pandoro y te va a abrir el ojete ::


----------



## bertok (1 Jun 2012)

Preparados .


----------



## AssGaper (1 Jun 2012)

offtopic veteraniego: Ojetes abiertos. Free Porn Videos - XVIDEOS.COM y poner ass gaping (de ahi mi nick XDD).

Por esos ojales vamos van a caer muchos por pandoro o por pepon.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Jun 2012)

Hay guerra entre DAX e IBEX, están los dos en 6100

Está de dulce para que te confundas de indice...

Esto pasa pocas veces


----------



## paulistano (1 Jun 2012)

FranR, esperemos que no tenga razón en lo que dice de que tienen los ojos puestos en Montoro.

No sé si lo están siguiendo, pero es lamentable....pásense por el hilo de seguimiento...suelta cada perla....

"Espana es un país grande, de tamaño...."

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...nsa-consejo-de-ministros-01-06-2012-a-22.html


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Jun 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Hay guerra entre DAX e IBEX, están los dos en 6100
> 
> Está de dulce para que te confundas de indice...
> 
> Esto pasa pocas veces



Venga cambiémosles todas las empresas ahora que no se dan cuenta... bueno con las 35 mejores nos vale


----------



## burbubolsa (1 Jun 2012)

Saldos chino e indio, negativo. Rusos con velas verdes con mucha sombra. Cuidado que puede salir en cualquier dirección, no cierren la orden que no es.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Jun 2012)

Las 2 y media se acercan...

Cuatro esquinitas tiene mi cuna...


----------



## Sipanha (1 Jun 2012)

Mier.da, con los nervios me he puesto la cacerola en vez del casco.::


----------



## Claca (1 Jun 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Las 2 y media se acercan...
> 
> Cuatro esquinitas tiene mi cuna...



¿Qué pasa a esa hora?


----------



## paulistano (1 Jun 2012)

alla vamos


----------



## FranR (1 Jun 2012)

Claca dijo:


> ¿Qué pasa a esa hora?



No lo sabes??? :XX::XX:

Chicos Claca no sabe lo que pasa a las 14.30 :XX: :XX: 

Que alguien se lo diga....


----------



## bertok (1 Jun 2012)

Estoooooy teeeenso !!!


----------



## AssGaper (1 Jun 2012)

claca dijo:


> ¿qué pasa a esa hora?



datos del paro en eeuu, en nada ya.


----------



## AssGaper (1 Jun 2012)

Sell off!!
Sell off!!!


Flash!!!
Flash crack!!!!!!


El paro en EEUU ha sido del 8.2% frene al 8.1% esperado!! Dato mucho peor de lo esperado!!!


----------



## paulistano (1 Jun 2012)

yffff.....de 94 a 68....


----------



## bertok (1 Jun 2012)

joder que bujero en el culibex.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Jun 2012)

Claca dijo:


> ¿Qué pasa a esa hora?



Empiezan los simpson.... creo. Pero el capítulo es repe, mira el rayajo del culibex.....


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Jun 2012)

Madre de dios


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Jun 2012)

guano de mi vida :baba:

sacrificare una gacela para agradecer a los mercaos , los del foro estais avisados , no salgais a la calle


----------



## FranR (1 Jun 2012)

6038 chicoooooosss 

6038


----------



## bertok (1 Jun 2012)

Cague su puta madre, que no se dé la vuelta ::


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Jun 2012)




----------



## AssGaper (1 Jun 2012)




----------



## vmmp29 (1 Jun 2012)

menudo boquete


----------



## burbubolsa (1 Jun 2012)

Ha sido un gapito.


----------



## paulistano (1 Jun 2012)

3,6% el dax

ibex ni despeinarse.....ni un 1%


----------



## tonuel (1 Jun 2012)

Montoro dice que subida del IVA nones... Y de paso los americanos ayudando...


----------



## FranR (1 Jun 2012)

Que peponea chicos...ojo que peponea


----------



## J-Z (1 Jun 2012)

Guanazo total en el resto pero el churribex aguanta los 6000, soportazo no estará mal cargar largos aquí.


----------



## aitor33 (1 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> 6038 chicoooooosss
> 
> 6038



gasas, bisturí,tijeras...sedantes:XX:


----------



## diosmercado (1 Jun 2012)

Me juego la cena a que no llega la sangre al rio. Ya comienzan a recuperar el pulso. Los americanos son expertos en maquillar como les viene en gana.


----------



## bertok (1 Jun 2012)

el culibex debiera estar 300 puntos más abajo.


----------



## paulistano (1 Jun 2012)

falsa alarma...


----------



## vyk (1 Jun 2012)

Jodur!! Esto parece el Dragon Khan...::


----------



## FranR (1 Jun 2012)

aitor33 dijo:


> gasas, bisturí,tijeras...sedantes:XX:



Lo decía porque es nivel guano, no lo van a romper tan fácil.


----------



## bertok (1 Jun 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Me juego la cena a que no llega la sangre al rio. Ya comienzan a recuperar el pulso. Los americanos son expertos en maquillar como les viene en gana.



Estas sesiones suelen terminar sin muertos.

Vamos a seguirlo.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Jun 2012)

Bilbo bolson de los 6300 SALVANOS!!


----------



## bertok (1 Jun 2012)

*Vaaaamos coño* ::


----------



## FranR (1 Jun 2012)

Mirar quienes bajan hoy de banca


Sabadell y Bankinter...CORDOBESA te quiero!!


----------



## optimistic1985 (1 Jun 2012)

Y señores.... Ahora es cuando nos vamos para arriba definitivamente


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Jun 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Bilbo bolson de los 6300 SALVANOS!!



lo mismo es una gacela heredera de musha pasta :


----------



## paulistano (1 Jun 2012)

esto no cae...soportazo señores


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> el culibex debiera estar 300 puntos más abajo.



<a href="http://www.dailyhaha.com/pictures.htm"><img src="http://www.dailyhaha.com/_pics/patient_bear.jpg" alt="Funny Pictures" title="Funny Pictures" border="0"></a>


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Jun 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> esto no cae...soportazo señores



paciencia gacelilla


----------



## Condor (1 Jun 2012)

MUHUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

MUHUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## FranR (1 Jun 2012)

Nivel clave

P.d. Está la de Bankinter hablando bien de su banco, perfecto hasta que Ana Blanco le pregunta, que porqué es bono basura.

La ha roto por la mitad.... DIOS!!!!


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Jun 2012)

*Gandalf, buena jugarreta, ¿que puedes temer ahora?*


----------



## TenienteDan (1 Jun 2012)

A las 16:00 es el ISM usano, igual ya nos da la puntilla que nos falta.


----------



## aitor33 (1 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Lo decía porque es nivel guano, no lo van a romper tan fácil.



y yo por eso mismo porque el ibex se encuentra en la U.C.I. y hay que tratar de reanimarle porque es cuestión de vida o guano. De momento aguanta en Soportón pero como no acompañen un poco los demás nos vamos a ver al pandoro mas grande y negro que se haya visto jamás.::


----------



## Durmiente (1 Jun 2012)

Ojo que de este arreón vamos a ver los 59XX


----------



## vyk (1 Jun 2012)

SAN y BBVA se resisten


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Jun 2012)

vyk dijo:


> SAN y BBVA se resisten



mas dura sera la caida :fiufiu:


----------



## paulistano (1 Jun 2012)

vyk dijo:


> SAN y BBVA se resisten



]

ayer lo comenté.....san está muy fuerte.

ibex en minimos y san un 3% por encima de su minimo8:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Jun 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> Ojo que de este arreón vamos a ver los 59XX



5958 ahí lo dejo y me voy a comer....

Lo de la tipa de bankinter buenísimo y lo de españa jrande de tamaño del montoro :XX: ....


----------



## bertok (1 Jun 2012)

vyk dijo:


> SAN y BBVA se resisten



por ahora 8:

Si alguién va a conocer el infierno, será la banca patria.


----------



## FranR (1 Jun 2012)

Madre del amor Hermoso

Como no recuperemos pronto....plufffffffff


----------



## paulistano (1 Jun 2012)

preparados para la foto??


----------



## pipoapipo (1 Jun 2012)

señores y señoras, un placer morir a su lado

talacosaardiendoya


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Jun 2012)

Poneos guapos para la foto. Sonreid!!!!


----------



## FranR (1 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Niveles guano:* 6076-6038 * Objetivo 5968
> 
> 
> Nivel: Uhi que bien, hoy no me petan a partir de: 6.160 con proyección a 6.286
> ...



Touché-Touché

Mamma mia

:ouch:

Vamos que tu puedes bonito...MONTORO TUS MUELAS::


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Madre del amor Hermoso
> 
> Como no recuperemos pronto....plufffffffff



queda mucho guano , aunque ya estamos cerca de un rebote de los buenos


----------



## ghkghk (1 Jun 2012)

El Dax sin frenos...


----------



## FranR (1 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> queda mucho guano , aunque ya estamos cerca de un rebote de los buenos




Cortilargo Trade Mark.:8::8:


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Jun 2012)

*¿donde está el Bilbo Bolsón de los 6300?*


----------



## vyk (1 Jun 2012)

Me juego un owned. De aquí no bajamos.


----------



## paulistano (1 Jun 2012)

falta que guaneen un poco tef, bbva y san....


----------



## burbubolsa (1 Jun 2012)

DAX ha roto todos los niveles ya. Por abajo.


----------



## bertok (1 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> DAX ha roto todos los niveles ya. Por abajo.



y el SP está sentenciado a expensas del mamoneo del ISM.


----------



## FranR (1 Jun 2012)

Largos amigos...

POR ESPAÑAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Claca (1 Jun 2012)

Segundo impulso del BUND completado. Qué alcista está el hijo de pe. Impresiona la verticalidad de la subida -y las bajadas en la bolsa-, pero los niveles no son de extrañar porque estaban bastante claritos en el gráfico.


----------



## vyk (1 Jun 2012)

*QE3...¡¡¡ven a mi!!!*


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Largos amigos...
> 
> POR ESPAÑAAAAAAAAAAAA



*VAMOOOOS COÑOOOOOOOO!!!*


----------



## bertok (1 Jun 2012)




----------



## Pepitoria (1 Jun 2012)

vyk dijo:


> *QE3...¡¡¡ven a mi!!!*


----------



## aitor33 (1 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Largos amigos...
> 
> POR ESPAÑAAAAAAAAAAAA




Vamos a seguir fuertes hasta MORIRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR:XX:


----------



## paulistano (1 Jun 2012)

con los rumores de rescate y tal, a ver quien tiene cojones a quedarse dentro....


----------



## burbubolsa (1 Jun 2012)

Lateralcista... macaguento...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Jun 2012)

Cuantos Stops deben estar puestos debajo del 6000? o

Pepitoria, pon la foto del Stop Loss... (me parto con tus imágentes... :XX

Saludos...

Edito: La bajista principal ya pasa por los 631x
Edito2: Tenía un largo en 6010 y no ha entrado... :


----------



## Jarlaxe (1 Jun 2012)




----------



## ghkghk (1 Jun 2012)

Dax re-rebasado!! Ese es mi Ibex cojones!!


----------



## paulistano (1 Jun 2012)

joer Fran como lo has clavado....norawena!!


----------



## aitor33 (1 Jun 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> con los rumores de rescate y tal, a ver quien tiene cojones a quedarse dentro....



:fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## FranR (1 Jun 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> joer Fran como lo has clavado....norawena!!



Ahora un stop en nivel relevante y al menos para gominolas Haribo...


Como toquemos el 6076 le digo que me forro....:Aplauso:


----------



## J-Z (1 Jun 2012)

Bah standby hasta el ISM, nada que ver hasta las 4.


----------



## aitor33 (1 Jun 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> joer Fran como lo has clavado....norawena!!



Hoy se está ganando el premio analisto pero éste de los de verdad


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Jun 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Dax re-rebasado!! Ese es mi Ibex cojones!!


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Jun 2012)

Hay que plantearse en comprar
*
YA*


----------



## bertok (1 Jun 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Bah standby hasta el ISM, nada que ver hasta las 4.





A vigilar los huecos ...


----------



## holgazan (1 Jun 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Hay que plantearse en comprar
> *
> YA*



Esta mañana he comprado 1200 Matildes a 9.02.

Las venderé dentro de 5 u 6 años a 35.


----------



## burbujeado (1 Jun 2012)

holgazan dijo:


> Esta mañana he comprado 1200 Matildes a 9.02.
> 
> Las venderé dentro de 5 u 6 años a 35.



añádele 5 años más... estarán en esa lateralidad 1 década.


----------



## burbujeado (1 Jun 2012)

Todo se desmonta y solo caemos un 0,6%? no es normal.


----------



## Silenciosa (1 Jun 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Hay que plantearse en comprar
> *
> YA*



Ein??

De verdad crees que hemos tocado suelo?


----------



## Claca (1 Jun 2012)

Otra que cumple:


----------



## burbubolsa (1 Jun 2012)

Si es malo para el país es buenísimo para la bolsa.


----------



## Diegol07 (1 Jun 2012)

En breve se vienen los 5xxx, yo hasta me perfume para este momento tan importate.


----------



## burbubolsa (1 Jun 2012)

EURCNY en positivo. Me voy a comer.


----------



## atman (1 Jun 2012)

El BUnd ha hecho un máximo bastante relevante, creo yo. Definitivo? no lo sé. POr encima tiene que ser hoy, viernes. NO puede ser de otro modo. Pero creo que antes del cierre, revela intenciones.

¿como ven un cierre del DAX en 6140?


----------



## FranR (1 Jun 2012)

Me vuelan stop 

Nueva entrada en nivel relevante.
Nos la jugamos hasta mínimos.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Jun 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Ein??
> 
> De verdad crees que hemos tocado suelo?



Hay que esperar confirmación, que puede ser incluso en unos días

pero hay que planteraselo, si hoy los usanos hacen un buen cierre.


----------



## Claca (1 Jun 2012)

Y otra acción que alcanza objetivos:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...bril-2012-mes-de-pandoro-239.html#post6138490

Ya está en los mínimos de 2011, aquí el por qué más claro:


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Me vuelan stop
> 
> Nueva entrada en nivel relevante.
> Nos la jugamos hasta mínimos.



no vaya contra la tendencia :no:


----------



## Silenciosa (1 Jun 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Hay que esperar confirmación, que puede ser incluso en unos días
> 
> pero hay que planteraselo, si hoy los usanos hacen un buen cierre.



La semana que viene tiene pinta de dar la vuelta.

Pero creo que el lunes tendrá un buen recorrido aún hacia abajo.


----------



## FranR (1 Jun 2012)

Ahí vamos amigos tocado relevante

AIOOO SILVER

Objetivo 6160

Con dos cohones.

NOs vemos en el infierno


----------



## FranR (1 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no vaya contra la tendencia :no:



Me he sacado unos pips gacelilla....


----------



## Durmiente (1 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> EURCNY en positivo. Me voy a comer.



Sí, pero *EURMTD a la par*

**Nota EURMTD = Euro - Mortadelos


----------



## atman (1 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Ahí vamos amigos tocado relevante
> 
> AIOOO SILVER
> 
> ...



Mejor me lo pone...


----------



## burbujeado (1 Jun 2012)

otro que se duerme...

Brasil creció un 0,2% en el primer trimestre del año

BRICS? ajjaja


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Jun 2012)

:XX:


----------



## diosmercado (1 Jun 2012)

Lo dicho la sangre no llega al rio, el bono español bajando como un tiro. Todo el mundo hablando ya de largos y parribismo. Hay que asar la carne un poco mas.


----------



## FranR (1 Jun 2012)

Le cuesta volver al canal, como lo haga tendremos alegría pepona

DALE PEPON que voy a tu grupaaaa


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Jun 2012)

Ahora deberíamos mantener los 1290

Es vital


----------



## bertok (1 Jun 2012)

Tengan cuidado con el culibex, han cargado muchas gacelillas en el horno.

En cualquier momento toca la campana de "a comer".


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Le cuesta volver al canal, como lo haga tendremos alegría pepona
> 
> DALE PEPON que voy a tu grupaaaa



Hay que pedirselo bien...


----------



## bertok (1 Jun 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Ahora deberíamos mantener los 1290
> 
> Es vital



La clave se la van a jugar en 1294. :::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## FranR (1 Jun 2012)

Estamos en canal amigos....


----------



## Caronte el barquero (1 Jun 2012)

No voy entrar, pero me acaban de recomendar entrar en corto hasta los 1250.


----------



## J-Z (1 Jun 2012)

Pandorooooo.


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Estamos en canal amigos....



no vaya contra la tendencia :no:


----------



## bertok (1 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> La clave se la van a jugar en 1294. :::fiufiu::fiufiu:



Buena, buena. +83 aurelios en scalp.

Estaba cantado que al cerrar el hueco se podría hacer unos aurelios en el intraminuto.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (1 Jun 2012)

" MESA AMERICANA; Investment Opportunity es: Venta SP500.I: Entrada: Mercado, Objetivo: 1.250,00, Stop Loss: 1.300,00"


----------



## burbubolsa (1 Jun 2012)

El DAX ya está en la MME200 para M1.


----------



## bertok (1 Jun 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> No voy entrar, pero me acaban de recomendar entrar en corto hasta los 1250.



¿¿¿¿¿¿ montoro ????????


----------



## Caronte el barquero (1 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> ¿¿¿¿¿¿ montoro ????????



 Qué cabrón :XX:

Del broker.


----------



## FranR (1 Jun 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> " MESA AMERICANA; Investment Opportunity es: Venta SP500.I: Entrada: Mercado, Objetivo: 1.250,00, Stop Loss: 1.300,00"



Ese SL va a durar un cuarto de hora....:ouch:


----------



## J-Z (1 Jun 2012)

El torpedo de las 4 va a ser epic.


----------



## bertok (1 Jun 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Qué cabrón :XX:
> 
> Del broker.



Montoro es el que maneja los mercados :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Ajetreo (1 Jun 2012)

Alguna biodramina....

Llevo un mareo


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Ese SL va a durar un cuarto de hora....:ouch:



...desde el cariño


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Jun 2012)

A las cuatro nos la jugamos...


----------



## monicagt (1 Jun 2012)

Como van mis Arcelor? Están ya por 17€? Es para venderlas ya o me espero.


----------



## bertok (1 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Buena, buena. +83 aurelios en scalp.
> 
> Estaba cantado que al cerrar el hueco se podría hacer unos aurelios en el intraminuto.



Han reventado un montón de culos larguistas :fiufiu:


----------



## tonuel (1 Jun 2012)

el sp se está poniendo golosón... :Baile:


espero que el ISM sea nefasto... que es como debiera ser... :baba:

Saludos :baba:


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Jun 2012)

esta empezando la fase del sell off 

cortos y quedarse quietecito , ahora no hay canales ni marikonadas que valgan :rolleye:


----------



## bertok (1 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> esta empezando la fase del sell off
> 
> cortos y quedarse quietecito , ahora no hay canales ni marikonadas que valgan :rolleye:



La volatilidad del dato de las 16:00 te va a dejar sin comer los whiskas para un par de semanas :: (en el caso de que lleves SL 8


----------



## Ajetreo (1 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> esta empezando la fase del sell off
> 
> cortos y quedarse quietecito , ahora no hay canales ni marikonadas que valgan :rolleye:



Cada vez que usted prppone algo y yo estoy en esa situación me .......:8::8:


----------



## burbujas (1 Jun 2012)

a las 16h que dicen


----------



## J-Z (1 Jun 2012)

burbujas dijo:


> a las 16h que dicen



Cuanto de profunda la meterá pandoro ::

ISM


----------



## burbublase (1 Jun 2012)

Ni corto ni largo, fuera se esta muy bien.


----------



## bertok (1 Jun 2012)

burbujas dijo:


> a las 16h que dicen



[YOUTUBE]sS3eVBs6_0s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Jun 2012)

burbujas dijo:


> a las 16h que dicen



ISM USA

Saludos...


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Jun 2012)

burbujas dijo:


> a las 16h que dicen



el ISM pero dudo que sea bueno , porque los chinorris estan dando datos malisimos , los uropedos lo mismo y los mismo gringos estan ya dando datos macro malos .

asi que lo mas probable es dato maloso


----------



## FranR (1 Jun 2012)

De nuevo me largan, pa pipas.


Largo a las primeras de cambio again.


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Jun 2012)

ademas el personal espera un dato de 54 por pedir :fiufiu:


----------



## J-Z (1 Jun 2012)

Va a ser 49 y guanazo


----------



## bertok (1 Jun 2012)

Desde las 14:30 han vuelto a engañar a miles de gacelillas incautas.

Con el horno lleno ya pueden volver a enseñar sus cartas.


----------



## The Hellion (1 Jun 2012)

burbujas dijo:


> a las 16h que dicen



Anuncian con quién se casa pandoro, que se ha cansado de aventuras de una noche. 

Mira la boda que ha montado







¿Quién será el elegido?


----------



## Diegol07 (1 Jun 2012)

Vengo coño, que seguro que alguno no esta preparado, esta vez parece que si.
Los quiero elegantes a todos.


----------



## FranR (1 Jun 2012)

Vamos 6038 (c) y a por todas.....


----------



## no_loko (1 Jun 2012)

Que ha sido?


----------



## J-Z (1 Jun 2012)

53.5 plano.


----------



## aitor33 (1 Jun 2012)

U.C.i. MOVIL en camino con más gasas y sobre todo torniquete de urgencia y bolsas de sangre por si hacen falta


----------



## gamba (1 Jun 2012)

Cárpatos ‏@carpatos

Rumores BCE estaría comprando deuda España y de Italia, ahora mismo hay fuerte mejora de la deuda de ambos países.


----------



## bertok (1 Jun 2012)

mierda-dato al canto.

Lo razonable es que nos vayamos al fondo.


----------



## burbubolsa (1 Jun 2012)

MME200 en DAX, again and again.


----------



## FranR (1 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> MME200 en DAX, again and again.



Machacan niveles, tanto técnicos como algos. A ver si enganchamos la serie buena...


----------



## Lem (1 Jun 2012)

¿todavía no ha roto aguas el IBEX?


----------



## burbubolsa (1 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Machacan niveles, tanto técnicos como algos. A ver si enganchamos la serie buena...



Va a depender de la estructura del volumen.


----------



## maquina80 (1 Jun 2012)

la prima española ha bajado en media hora de 546 a 528 y la italiana de 470 a 456 en el mismo rango de tiempo...


----------



## FranR (1 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Va a depender de la estructura del volumen.



En 6038 acompaño a un gordo, largos en nivel...de momento me permite sacarle algún punto.

Pero no ha dado continuidad.

De nuevo ha metido pasta. Rebota, es cuestión de colocar stop ajustado

Edit: Esta barrida es de más entidad...preparado el revólver en nivel (si vuelve)
SI no lo hace, welcome 596x


----------



## bertok (1 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> En 6038 acompaño a un gordo, largos en nivel...de momento me permite sacarle algún punto.
> 
> Pero no ha dado continuidad.



Vigila la debilidad del culibex respecto al SP en los últimos minutos.

Algo pasa y puede costar aurelios.

Be careful ienso:


----------



## FranR (1 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Vigila la debilidad del culibex respecto al SP en los últimos minutos.
> 
> Algo pasa y puede costar aurelios.
> 
> *Be careful* ienso:



Eso siempre...


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Jun 2012)

revienta ibex de mi vida 

es inutil el destino del ibex esta escrito con la sangre de las gacelas :cook:


----------



## Mulder (1 Jun 2012)

El Ibex parece que tiene ganas de acabar hoy por debajo del 6000 pero como no caiga de ahí hoy el lunes podríamos tener un buen gap a la baja potente.

Yo no me quedaría comprado este finde, incluso aunque no hubiera crisis ni teatrillos de perroflautas.


----------



## Ajetreo (1 Jun 2012)

y ahora que pasa?


----------



## FranR (1 Jun 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> y ahora que pasa?



Ahora no te lo pierdas, lo que pase ahora determina la jornada hasta el cierre.


----------



## bertok (1 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Eso siempre...



Los 6020 son la última frontera 8:


----------



## FranR (1 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Los 6020 son la última frontera 8:



Estoy fuera, como he dicho, hasta que no vuelva a 6038 (c)

Ahí de nuevo HAMIJOS

SL 6008


----------



## paulistano (1 Jun 2012)

opinión de amiguete que trabaja en un banco...por si les interesa

respecto a su consulta del EURUSD por aqui estan cortos de euro, aunque opinan que puede haber cierto rebote ahora y eso favoreceria al euro, por otra parte cualquier medida monetaria expansiva que tome la UE (6/6/12) iria en contra del euro, pero por otro lado se sigue hablando tambien de que la Fed puede hacer un nuevo QE y junio es la ultima ventana de actuacion antes de las elecciones USA. Resumiendo, se espera que continue hacia abajo el euro pero ahora mismo el mercado puede tener un rebote bestia en cualquier momento (risk on => bueno para el euro) y te puede dejar con los pantalones bajados... en cuanto a nivel por fundamentales se vuelve a hablar de paridad, si bien el primer objetivo ahora mismo esta en 1.20. Pasara lo mismo que hace dos años? en aquel entonces todo el mundo hablaba de paridad, llego a 1.19 y se fue a 1.53... quilosa!


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Estoy fuera, como he dicho, hasta que no vuelva a 6038 (c)
> 
> Ahí de nuevo HAMIJOS
> 
> SL 6008



ya se le advirtio , bueno cada uno sabra en que malgasta la platita


----------



## Lechu (1 Jun 2012)

.
El informe kalandras ya esta en el pricipal, por si interesa.

__________________


----------



## paulistano (1 Jun 2012)

yo pensando en entrar en iberdrola por tantear si bajaba un poco más y me sale el leoncito Mulder acojonando con que si gap a la baja para el lunes...


----------



## vmmp29 (1 Jun 2012)

esto no es guano ni es nada los metales peponeando


----------



## burbujeado (1 Jun 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> yo pensando en entrar en iberdrola por tantear si bajaba un poco más y me sale el leoncito Mulder acojonando con que si gap a la baja para el lunes...



yo me esperaré a lunes, cerrando el gap a 5900-5800 y aprovechando el buen rebote de martes o miércoles.


----------



## Durmiente (1 Jun 2012)

¡Que susto!

Llevaba un rato en el 603X.

Al final todo era cuestión de darle a F5


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Jun 2012)

vamos ibex hijoeputa revienta el 6000 :baba:


----------



## paulistano (1 Jun 2012)

burbujeado dijo:


> yo me esperaré a lunes, cerrando el gap a 5900-5800 y aprovechando el buen rebote de martes o miércoles.



ya, pero europa y usa bajando lo que están bajando deberían peponear el lunes...luego dudo de ese gap a la baja del ibex8:


----------



## Diegol07 (1 Jun 2012)

Que cerquita que estamossss


----------



## burbublase (1 Jun 2012)

JoXXr que gente, tal como van, estos prueban un doble suelo en el DAX a 600x hoy mismo.

Por cierto, cuantos puntos de recorrido habra hecho el IBEX solo hoy?


----------



## no_loko (1 Jun 2012)

Joder, como aguanta. Estoy con Mulder. Hoy lo van a dejar más cerquita que ayer de los 6000 y el lunes lo revientan en la apertura.


----------



## burbujeado (1 Jun 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> ya, pero europa y usa bajando lo que están bajando deberían peponear el lunes...luego dudo de ese gap a la baja del ibex8:



si la preapertura es bajista abrirá con fuerza, sino al revés


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Jun 2012)

las gacelas se lanzan en masa a proteger el 6000 parece que esa cifra es magica para ellas :rolleye:


----------



## burbujeado (1 Jun 2012)

no baja del suelo de 6020...


----------



## FranR (1 Jun 2012)

Bueno hora de romper, sueltan órdenes....

No se donde, eso lo ocultan, sus muelas.


----------



## bertok (1 Jun 2012)

burbujeado dijo:


> no baja del suelo de 6020...



Esa es la última frontera pero cederá.


----------



## pipoapipo (1 Jun 2012)

hoy esta el futuro en juego........... y nosotros descojonados 

q sera de leoncio6300?????


----------



## burbujeado (1 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Esa es la última frontera pero cederá.



Me veo subida en la última media hora como ayer a casi positivo.


----------



## bertok (1 Jun 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> hoy esta el futuro en juego........... y nosotros descojonados
> 
> q sera de leoncio6300?????



Los leoncios también lloran ::::::


----------



## paulistano (1 Jun 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> hoy esta el futuro en juego........... y nosotros descojonados
> 
> q sera de leoncio6300?????



se convirtió en inversor a largo


----------



## tonuel (1 Jun 2012)

vamos coño..... ) ) ) )


----------



## Misterio (1 Jun 2012)

Jaja da la impresión de que sería tocar el 5xxx y explotar el índice, vaya manera de defender, ni el Chelsea...


----------



## bertok (1 Jun 2012)

Por dios, a 10 puntillos de mierda 8:


----------



## paulistano (1 Jun 2012)

son 17 puntitos de nadaaaaaaa


----------



## Mulder (1 Jun 2012)

Le quiere dar emoción a la cosa....

*Vaaamos coño!*


----------



## Diegol07 (1 Jun 2012)

solo estamos a 14 puntitosh.


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Jun 2012)

el eurostoxx a roto el soporte 2110 asi que hay recorrido de sobra


----------



## bertok (1 Jun 2012)

tonuel dijo:


> vamos coño..... ) ) ) )



prepara un certificado guapo desde los 16000 :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## tonuel (1 Jun 2012)

vaya pandilla de antipatriotas...


----------



## burbujeado (1 Jun 2012)

podemosssssssssssssssssss


----------



## tonuel (1 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> prepara un certificado guapo desde los 16000 :XX::XX::XX:



hable con pepitoria... me suministra el material en exclusiva... 8:


----------



## bertok (1 Jun 2012)

Sus putas muelas.

!!!! Montoro haz algo coño !!!!


----------



## FranR (1 Jun 2012)

Tranquis ya queda poco para la resolución....


----------



## INTRUDER (1 Jun 2012)

Estoy en ello ¡¡¡¡ pero no arranca, joder


----------



## turdetano (1 Jun 2012)

Joder, es entrar en este hilo y ponerme cardiaco...., ¡¡sois mjores que el furgol!, bajo ahora mismo por unas birras que ya es finde...:X


----------



## paulistano (1 Jun 2012)

esta es la buena


----------



## FranR (1 Jun 2012)

Vaaaaaaaamosss

Me sigo fiando del que copio...dale León....


----------



## Defcon (1 Jun 2012)

Creo que lo va a oler y luego va a subir, señores por favor que estamos en junio..


----------



## carvil (1 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Montoro es el que maneja los mercados :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:




Correcto, alguién de los que ha llegado nuevos sabe manejarse en el mercado REP BKIA hummmmm 8:



Salu2


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Jun 2012)

hijoeputas tirenme ese ibex :ouch:


----------



## bertok (1 Jun 2012)

caguen su puta madre, ya la jodimos.


----------



## ApoloCreed (1 Jun 2012)

Veo tanta animacion por aqui con los 5xxx que casi estoy por empezar a hacer el ultra yo tambien...hasta que recuerdo la pasta que me supondria palmar y se me pasa ::


----------



## Diegol07 (1 Jun 2012)

Se enfrio un poco, pero tendremos otro arreon antes del cierre.
Me saco la corbata por un rato que la tenia solo para la foto.


----------



## FranR (1 Jun 2012)

ARGGGGGGGGGGG


Aguantaaaaaa


Está soltado la presa....pero no muy convencido

Encantado de haber compartido experiencias con sus señoriassss.......


:XX:


----------



## Optimista bien informado (1 Jun 2012)

Día 1 y 140 páginas ya, tremendo. )

Por cierto, FB sigue cayendo (5% hoy), tanto reirse de Terra y ésta por lo menos superó el precio del primer día.:rolleye: Hasta bankia lo hizo


----------



## Diegol07 (1 Jun 2012)

siiiiiiiiiiiiiii, un poco mas, un poco mas, mmmmm daleeee


----------



## pipoapipo (1 Jun 2012)

les debe dinero el ibex???????

centren la mirada en gusalandia. un cierre en ese nivel y se va ve un folloooooon


----------



## Silenciosa (1 Jun 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Día 1 y 140 páginas ya, tremendo. )
> 
> Por cierto, FB sigue cayendo (5% hoy), tanto reirse de Terra y ésta por lo menos superó el precio del primer día.:rolleye: Hasta bankia lo hizo



Pero lo de Terra es que tenía un sabor más autóctono.


----------



## FranR (1 Jun 2012)

Zona de negociación...recuerden esta cifra por si nos vamos abajo


----------



## burbublase (1 Jun 2012)

Parece que esten esperando los 1280 del SP


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Jun 2012)

marditohs gashegos seguro estan comprando la borsa con la pasta de la seguridad social ::


----------



## bertok (1 Jun 2012)




----------



## Diegol07 (1 Jun 2012)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSs

unos puntitos de naaaaa.


----------



## pipoapipo (1 Jun 2012)

Diegol07 dijo:


> siiiiiiiiiiiiiii, un poco mas, un poco mas, mmmmm daleeee



fap fap fap?????


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


>



es que no tienen FED :ouch:


----------



## paulistano (1 Jun 2012)

el san me mosquea....mismo precio que ibex con 100 puntos mas arriba


----------



## aitor33 (1 Jun 2012)

Iceberggggggg!!!Gireeennnnnnnnn que chocamossssssssssss!!!


----------



## paulistano (1 Jun 2012)

me pierdo algo???

en forexpros ha llegado a 6009....


----------



## Diegol07 (1 Jun 2012)

A 9 hemos llegado, pero todo pinta a que lo conseguiremos.


----------



## FranR (1 Jun 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> me pierdo algo???
> 
> en forexpros ha llegado a 6009....



Contado se ha quedado más arriba.
A mi me ha rozado el ojal...de momento el stop bien colocado....sus muelas que susto

Creo que he visto uno metiendo órdenes con un USER @Montoro


----------



## Durmiente (1 Jun 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> me pierdo algo???
> 
> en forexpros ha llegado a 6009....



6009,300 para ser exactos.


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Jun 2012)

Diegol07 dijo:


> A 9 hemos llegado, pero todo pinta a que lo conseguiremos.



Lo mismo llegamos al 5999 y luego no paramos hasta los 17000 ::


----------



## paulistano (1 Jun 2012)

me encantaría una saltada de stops....

mode hijoputa off


----------



## Caronte el barquero (1 Jun 2012)

5999,2...........lo tocó


----------



## paulistano (1 Jun 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> 5999,2...........lo tocó



forexpros 6015


----------



## FranR (1 Jun 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> 5999,2...........lo tocó



Futuros ...

SR MV deje la estrategia cortilarga.... no era 56xx?

Ahí vienen de nuevo, si ahora hace mínimos nos vamos a 596x


----------



## Diegol07 (1 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Lo mismo llegamos al 5999 y luego no paramos hasta los 17000 ::



o lo mismo llegamos a 5999 y luego no paramos hasta los 5300...::::


----------



## Mulder (1 Jun 2012)

A mi me sale 6000 pelado como mínimo de la sesión.


----------



## Durmiente (1 Jun 2012)

Al ataqueeerrrrrrr


----------



## bertok (1 Jun 2012)

que hijos de p.uta nos han roto el juguete.


----------



## paulistano (1 Jun 2012)

a la mierda


----------



## FranR (1 Jun 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A mi me sale 6000 pelado como mínimo de la sesión.



6009.300 tengo yo, y mi stop en 6008

se mantiene, así que bien.


----------



## Diegol07 (1 Jun 2012)

6009 tengo yo tambien.


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Jun 2012)

vamos coño que es españa vended gashegos ::


----------



## Caronte el barquero (1 Jun 2012)

Recuadro derecha, Bajo 5999,2.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## burbubolsa (1 Jun 2012)

Ya coge momento.


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Jun 2012)

vamos otra ves a reventar los 6000 , como lo aguantan :ouch:


----------



## kaxkamel (1 Jun 2012)

<object width="420" height="315"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qxiVbS9QiZw?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qxiVbS9QiZw?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="420" height="315" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


ASUCARRRRR!!!!!


----------



## FranR (1 Jun 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Recuadro derecha, Bajo 5999,2.
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Es un CFD Hamijo...


----------



## paulistano (1 Jun 2012)

puto santander no cae


----------



## Durmiente (1 Jun 2012)

En cuanto SAN baje un poquito, el IBEX se cae de los 6000. Lo están manteniendo en SAN


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Jun 2012)

*REMAD!!!!!!*


----------



## Durmiente (1 Jun 2012)

Ahí va otra vez....


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Jun 2012)

por el amor de lo tirenme ese ibex :ouch:


----------



## FranR (1 Jun 2012)

Han vendido, si no cae es porque @Montoro no quiere


----------



## Optimista bien informado (1 Jun 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Recuadro derecha, Bajo 5999,2.



Usamos la misma plataforma (es de Saxobank) te recomiendo que, además del gráfico, te pongas una ventanita de "Precios y operaciones" y pongas el Eq-Ibex35.I así verás los precios de contado en esa ventanita para no perder la referencia 

PD: Algo así:







PD2: 6009,3 en contado y 6002,1 en CFD de clicktrade.


----------



## Mulder (1 Jun 2012)

Ojo que el libro de órdenes está casi vacío por debajo de 6000, hay 9 contratos en 5997, primera piedras tras perder los 6000.


----------



## paulistano (1 Jun 2012)

vamosss.......


----------



## FranR (1 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Han vendido, si no cae es porque @Montoro no quiere



Lo dicho, tres operaciones buenas tiradas :ouch:


----------



## Durmiente (1 Jun 2012)

Ahora marca el mínimo en 6005 clavadito.


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Jun 2012)

vamos revientenlo ya y aniquilad a toda gacela :rolleye:


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Jun 2012)

*sssssssiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!*


----------



## bertok (1 Jun 2012)

*5.9xx yeahhhh*


----------



## J-Z (1 Jun 2012)

Ahora si, 599x.


----------



## Durmiente (1 Jun 2012)

Señore.... YA HA CAIDO


----------



## Mulder (1 Jun 2012)




----------



## paulistano (1 Jun 2012)

jajajaja.....como lo pasamos


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Jun 2012)

y ahora REVERSAL que te cagas


----------



## Diegol07 (1 Jun 2012)

Lo conseguimossssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## FranR (1 Jun 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Ojo que el libro de órdenes está casi vacío por debajo de 6000, hay 9 contratos en 5997, primera piedras tras perder los 6000.



Clavado, lo siguiente 5968


----------



## Diegol07 (1 Jun 2012)

5999 tengo como minimo. Que placer.


----------



## Diegales (1 Jun 2012)

En Forexpros acaba de tocar los 5999...
Como era de esperar, rebota... por ahora.


----------



## Adriangtir (1 Jun 2012)

Algún largo en la sala??

(Yo voy alcoholizado ya, no cuento)


----------



## Durmiente (1 Jun 2012)

Mira que hay mala leche dispersa por el foro....


----------



## FranR (1 Jun 2012)

5996.100 y creo que le queda otro tirón.

El apocalipsisssssssss


----------



## no_loko (1 Jun 2012)

Estuve por aquí y tal.


----------



## Mulder (1 Jun 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Algún largo en la sala??
> 
> (Yo voy alcoholizado ya, no cuento)



Se ha adelantado Ud. a las celebraciones


----------



## tonuel (1 Jun 2012)

Mulder dijo:


>





*tonuel was here...*

:XX: :XX: :XX: :XX:


Saludos )


----------



## pipoapipo (1 Jun 2012)

entra ahora uno q no sepa el buen rollo del hilo y piensa q estamos o mamados o gilipollas


o las dos cosas


----------



## vmmp29 (1 Jun 2012)

a 2...........

viva de momento 5998


----------



## ApoloCreed (1 Jun 2012)

No ya dos dias seguidos,va a ser algo legendario ver el ibex cerrar verde un misero dia,lo mismo no toca en esta generacion ::


----------



## CronistaDelFinal (1 Jun 2012)

Es aquí donde se pilla sitio para ver la mítica entrada en los 5000 ?¿?¿?¿

Ya de paso certifico la llegada del FINAL.
Saludos y preparense ordenadamente para el madmax. Que no quiero aglomeraciones. :::8:


----------



## J-Z (1 Jun 2012)

Ya queda menos para los 4000.


----------



## Mulder (1 Jun 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> entra ahora uno q no sepa el buen rollo del hilo y piensa q estamos o mamados o gilipollas
> 
> 
> o las dos cosas



Sobre lo de mamado parece que no iría demasiado desencaminado


----------



## mareas (1 Jun 2012)

Mi primer mensaje, me estaba reservando para algo especial!

Aquí esta!!

Felicidades por los 5000!


----------



## pipoapipo (1 Jun 2012)

al final parece q queda otro tramito de bajadas si esto sigue asi.........

mulder nos dira en julio..... siyalodeciayo


----------



## FranR (1 Jun 2012)

Ha vuelto a marcar otro mínimo 5995...

Algún mameluco está metiendo compras...


----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (1 Jun 2012)

Ya que no lo pone nadie.....


----------



## Diegol07 (1 Jun 2012)

Si no fuera por la vitamina marca BCE la prima estaria por arriba de 580.


----------



## Mulder (1 Jun 2012)

Y el saldo de los leoncios sigue positivo aun por debajo de los 6000, estos también deben estar empeñando hasta el papel higiénico con sus largos, les deben haber fallado toda la operativa estadística habida y por haber...

PD: ¿alguien se ha dado cuenta de que han esperado a las 5pm para bajarlo a 5000?


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Jun 2012)

tonuel dijo:


> *tonuel was here...*
> 
> :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX:
> 
> ...


----------



## paulistano (1 Jun 2012)

Pandoro hoy no da más de sí...


----------



## Mercurio (1 Jun 2012)

17:04

perdemos los 6000

5.997,50

EDITO: llego tarde ::::


----------



## The Hellion (1 Jun 2012)

Los seis mil han durado lo mismo que un hilo normal del HVEI35, veinte días. 
Teniendo en cuenta que este hilo lleva ya 1500 mensajes y solo ha pasado medio día del mes de junio ¿cuánto van a durar los 5000?


----------



## FranR (1 Jun 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Y el saldo de los leoncios sigue positivo aun por debajo de los 6000, estos también deben estar empeñando hasta el papel higiénico con sus largos, les deben haber fallado toda la operativa estadística habida y por haber...



Tengo algunos controlados que vienen agarrados desde el 6038 bastante fuerte...como aflojen la presa verá usted que risa.:8:


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Jun 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Y el saldo de los leoncios sigue positivo aun por debajo de los 6000, estos también deben estar empeñando hasta el papel higiénico con sus largos, les deben haber fallado toda la operativa estadística habida y por haber...
> 
> PD: ¿alguien se ha dado cuenta de que han esperado a las 5pm para bajarlo a 5000?



Cuidado si hay gol de Señor al cierre...


----------



## Maravedi (1 Jun 2012)

O sana en el cielo


----------



## plusvis (1 Jun 2012)

Me estaba reservando mi mensaje para el momento que penetráramos los 6000 con un GIF y un gatete especial para la ocasión, pero ocupa 4MB y no me deja subirlo.

Anyway, yo estuve aquí. Padre, ya sé que no me dejas invertir en bolsa, pero cuando mi cartera a LP la veas crecer, no dirás lo mismo.

Alabemos al señor! PUT YOUR HANDS UP IN THE AIR! /mode gin ON


----------



## burbujeado (1 Jun 2012)

mamá, yo estuve aquí!!


----------



## J-Z (1 Jun 2012)

Son días de guano, y los que quedan


----------



## Silenciosa (1 Jun 2012)

Mamá, mirame yo estuve aquí cuando el IBEX perdió los 6.000


----------



## Mulder (1 Jun 2012)

Los leoncios han desaparecido del Ibex radicalmente, no hay nadie que meta más de 25 contratos de una sola tacada en este momento.

Ahora que ya hemos llegado a la cifra mítica (que no mística) si que sería más razonable ponerse largo para el lunes, aunque yo no lo haré.

edito: ya están entrando leoncios largos una vez superado el 6000 de nuevo.


----------



## tatur (1 Jun 2012)

Me llena de orgullo y satisfaccion compartir con ustedes tan glorioso dia.

Fue un placer tocar con ustedes


----------



## Adriangtir (1 Jun 2012)

Señores aquí un señor moreno que responde al nombre de Pandoro quiere que le invite a los Tanqueray, que harían ustedes en mi lugar?


----------



## J-Z (1 Jun 2012)

700 puntos nos separan de 1996, la anterior crisis ejpañola.


----------



## ApoloCreed (1 Jun 2012)

Hala,todo el mundo tranquilo,guardad el champagne,ya tenemos 6000 de nuevo


----------



## TenienteDan (1 Jun 2012)

GIF del "Toma reversal" en 3...2...1...


----------



## paulistano (1 Jun 2012)

poco dura la alegria...


----------



## tonuel (1 Jun 2012)

¿quie ha sido el patriota...?


----------



## Diegales (1 Jun 2012)

?Que habeis tocado que va pa'rriba como un cohete?


----------



## burbujeado (1 Jun 2012)

la matanza de leoncios hoy ha sido importante, mucha carne para nada. Bajistas wins.

pd. coño es hablar y tira pa'rriba :8:


----------



## Durmiente (1 Jun 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Los leoncios han desaparecido del Ibex radicalmente, no hay nadie que meta más de 25 contratos de una sola tacada en este momento.
> 
> Ahora que ya hemos llegado a la* cifra mítica* (que no mística) si que sería más razonable ponerse largo para el lunes, aunque yo no lo haré.
> 
> edito: ya están entrando leoncios largos una vez superado el 6000 de nuevo.



No, no, claro que son cifras místicas.... (mistológicas, lesgendarias, fantástiscas, fasbulosas...)


----------



## FranR (1 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Tengo algunos controlados que vienen agarrados desde el 6038 bastante fuerte...como aflojen la presa verá usted que risa.:8:



Ahi está y no les digo lo que me ha pasado...:ouch:


----------



## plusvis (1 Jun 2012)

El maquillaje de final de sesión no nos quita los momentos de locura colectiva y orgásmica vivida en este hilo hace unos minutos. 
Sin duda uno de los hilos más divertidos de la red, con excusas bolsísticas.


----------



## The Hellion (1 Jun 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Señores aquí un señor moreno que responde al nombre de Pandoro quiere que le invite a los Tanqueray, que harían ustedes en mi lugar?



echarle burundanga en el gintonic y correr


----------



## no_loko (1 Jun 2012)

Ahora rebotón hasta los 11000.

No tenían ninguna intención de bajarlo de 6000 hoy ni nunca. Ha sido un homenaje de los leoncios con el consentimiento de Don Pandoro para homenajear a este hilo.


----------



## bertok (1 Jun 2012)

Comprad, que se acaban.

Lo de la crisis es mentira, el Ibex35 mantiene los 6.000

Mode "mass-mierda" on


----------



## ApoloCreed (1 Jun 2012)

TenienteDan dijo:


> GIF del "Toma reversal" en 3...2...1...










O reversal


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Jun 2012)

Atención que tenemos gol de julio salinas...


----------



## burbubolsa (1 Jun 2012)

Esta bien claro que esto no sube sin dinero de fuera. Está buena la cosa.


----------



## aitor33 (1 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Comprad, que se acaban.
> 
> Lo de la crisis es mentira, el Ibex35 mantiene los 6.000
> 
> Mode "mass-mierda" on




Bueno oye que después de lo que estamos viendo y para los que seguimos largos sólo los valientes heredarán el Reino de Dios !!!!


----------



## Defcon (1 Jun 2012)

Ahora QE3, rebotin y gol de socrates


----------



## FranR (1 Jun 2012)

franr dijo:


> ahi está y no les digo lo que me ha pasado...:ouch:



jod__eeeee :XX:

:8::8:


----------



## tonuel (1 Jun 2012)

cañita y pincho para el lunes... ) ) )


Saludos )


----------



## aitor33 (1 Jun 2012)

aitor33 dijo:


> Bueno oye que después de lo que estamos viendo y para los que seguimos largos sólo los valientes heredarán el Reino de Dios !!!!



Que es complicado mantenerse firme en los largos leyendo a Bertok y cía


----------



## pipoapipo (1 Jun 2012)

pero es q si USA cierra por debajo de 1290 hay muchas posibiliades q este rush final se quede en un mero canto del cisne.....

proximamente en sus pantallas!!!!

cuente franR "queremos de saber"

esta prohibido tener a TEF por debajo de 9? ::


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> jod__eeeee
> 
> :8::8: :xx:



ahora te saltaron el stop de los cortos cargados a la perdida del 6000 ? :8:


----------



## Diegales (1 Jun 2012)

si van a cerrar en verde y todo...


----------



## ApoloCreed (1 Jun 2012)

aitor33 dijo:


> Bueno oye que después de lo que estamos viendo y para los que seguimos largos sólo los valientes heredarán el Reino de Dios !!!!



... ya que en el reino terrenal se van a quedar sin un pavo ::


----------



## paulistano (1 Jun 2012)

no he logrado encontrar el ibex para compararlo con SAN estos días.

Así que he cogido iberdrola y tef para compararlas, ya que estoy siendo muy pesado con que el san no cae apenas desde hace unos días igual que el ibex...

aqui se puede apreciar...







saludos


----------



## Optimista bien informado (1 Jun 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Atención que tenemos gol de julio salinas...



Yo sigo pensando que al final será gol de Abreu...

[YOUTUBE]krZvO9lsBj8[/YOUTUBE]

... o no. :XX:


----------



## tonuel (1 Jun 2012)

joder... y yo que pensaba que esto sólo lo hacia el tito... alias la mano de dios... :8:


Saludos )


----------



## FranR (1 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ahora te saltaron el stop de los cortos cargados a la perdida del 6000 ? :8:



Que había dejado una orden de largos en 6038..:ouch:

He recuperado la enculada anterior y algo de pipas.

Hoy he visto que la suerte existe en esto...


----------



## Defcon (1 Jun 2012)

Venga, que cerramos +0,1% y todo


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Jun 2012)

Hay algo de planchita por arriba...que quieran hacerla es otra cosa..


----------



## Durmiente (1 Jun 2012)

La subasta va a ser bajista


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (1 Jun 2012)

¡Subidón, subidón!


----------



## Sr. Breve (1 Jun 2012)

buffff vaya sesión!!!

yo estuve aquí


----------



## tonuel (1 Jun 2012)

seguiremos vivos un fin de semana más... 8:


----------



## burbujeado (1 Jun 2012)

Igualito que ayer, subidón al final.


----------



## paulistano (1 Jun 2012)

estos cabrones nos han robado mas de 80 puntos.....eran nuestros


----------



## vmmp29 (1 Jun 2012)

menudo robo y menudo chicharro


----------



## FranR (1 Jun 2012)

Sigue soplando arriba en subasta...que bárbaro, al final verdes y todo.


----------



## tatur (1 Jun 2012)

Si me dicen que hoy ibamos a acabar por encima del dax pienso que estoy drogado


----------



## dick jones (1 Jun 2012)

ay que se pone verde ::::

Esto es mejor que los miticos tours de miguelon.

go ibex go:XX::XX:


----------



## paulistano (1 Jun 2012)

a esperar al lunes


----------



## FranR (1 Jun 2012)

Rush final buscando el verde...por poco


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Jun 2012)

Se lo llevan donde quieren...

alguien se está cociendo y no se está enterado


----------



## burbujeado (1 Jun 2012)

ibex macro chicharro


----------



## Defcon (1 Jun 2012)

A esperar a ver que dice Mulder


----------



## burbubolsa (1 Jun 2012)

No solo el IBEX. Todos los mercados. Amazing.


----------



## FranR (1 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Niveles guano: 6076-6038 Objetivo 5968
> 
> 
> Nivel: Uhi que bien, hoy no me petan a partir de: 6.160 con proyección a 6.286
> ...



Y no lo han cerrado en cualquier sitio.

Como veis en este mensaje de las 9 de la mañana el canal principal era

6076-6.160 han tocado por debajo los niveles guano, pero han buscado cerrar cerca de la base del canal. Se han hartado de saltar stop, de hacer caja, para al final del día dejar indeterminación.

Esperan algo este fin de semana? :


----------



## burbubolsa (1 Jun 2012)

Recapitulando. Hoy no ha pasado nada, las medidas son no hay medidas, los americanos vienen a salvarnos de los indios. No hay dinero, no hay rescate, no hay nada de nada. La noticia del finde es "España, favorita en la €copa".


----------



## Sr. Breve (1 Jun 2012)

burbujeado dijo:


> ibex macro chicharro



sí, el ibex, muchísimas veces, los últimos 15 minutos de negociación lo mueven independientemente del resto de mercados...

hoy se ha notado más, pero muchas veces es así...

eso implica que éste índice lo mueve una o dos manos, y cuando éstas toman el control, da igual lo que pase fuera, que el ibex se moverá como les plazca... un chicharro vamos


----------



## Sr. Breve (1 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> No solo el IBEX. Todos los mercados. Amazing.



que locura de días, eh?

esto funde las neuronas a cualquiera


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Jun 2012)

ahi tenemos al ibex :fiufiu:


----------



## burbubolsa (1 Jun 2012)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> que locura de días, eh?
> 
> esto funde las neuronas a cualquiera



Es un funcionamiento extremo del mercado (disparar a todo lo que se mueva), pero es el peor caso posible. Diseñar algo para funcionar en este entorno es lo mejor que se puede conseguir.


----------



## Mulder (1 Jun 2012)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido medio-alto y el saldo diario negativo.

Hoy a pesar de que nos han dejado ver los 5 miles, ha sido un día bastante más calmado de lo acostumbrado últimamente, el saldo máximo del día lo han hecho a las 14:10 y el mínimo al final de la subasta, sin embargo el saldo ha estado saltando del positivo al negativo muchas veces, además según el umbral en el que miremos hemos de terminado de un color o de otro, esto quiere decir que hoy lo han arrastrado con muchas órdenes pequeñas y de forma camuflada aunque los leoncios han ido soltando, aunque las operaciones más grandes del día han acabado con un pequeño saldo positivo entre ellas.

Es reseñable que ningún leoncio ha metido cargadores mientras el Ibex ha estado por debajo del 6000, ni largos, ni cortos, parece que esta zona de momento es para las pequeñas hienas que aman el máximo riesgo, probablemente extranjeras. Una vez el Ibex ha superado los 6000 de nuevo ha entrado dinero leoncio, aunque no con tanta profusión como se ha visto en el precio y es que ya sabemos que al chulibex lo mueven con dos duros.

En subasta han comprado 11 contratos.

En resumen, nos podemos olvidar de la subasta, e incluso de hacer predicciones para el lunes porque los viernes nunca se sabe, pero como decía hace un rato era buena jugada esperar a que perforara el 6000 antes del cierre y entonces ponerse largos para el lunes, tal como ha terminado la cosa parece que no iba mal desencaminado, yo creo que el lunes tendremos gap al alza y/o subidas durante la primera parte de la mañana.


----------



## FranR (1 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Es un funcionamiento extremo del mercado (disparar a todo lo que se mueva), pero es el peor caso posible. Diseñar algo para funcionar en este entorno es lo mejor que se puede conseguir.



En este entorno es muy complicado conseguir buenos resultados. 

Funcionan niveles, pero una vez en ellos la dirección del movimiento es altamente complicada, hoy han funcionado los niveles, hasta que los fundamentales se los han cargado literalmente (En este hilo, ya se ha comentado muchas veces que el sistema de niveles el día de fundamentales hay que cogerlo con cuidado)







En el gráfico puede ver como ha habido dos ciclos completos en canal, hasta las 14:30. En ese momento se acabó el canal.

¿Donde lo mandaron? a la base del siguiente canal de una patada. Ahí lo frenan. Y hacen un nuevo ciclo dentro del canal inferior ¿Adivina hasta cuando? Efectivamente hasta el siguiente dato a las 16:00. 

Pollastre le puede confirmar estos extremos, cuando hay fundamentales hay que poner un pos-it grande en el monitor "FUERA A ESTA HORA"

Después han vuelto a la normalidad. Lo dicho antes, petada de stop y posible noticia fin de semana que deja a la gente fuera del mercado, después de lo que han liado.

P.D. Me gusta hacer los análisis aquí mejor que en el blog, me tiro mas pegoletes y lo leen por cohones...:XX::XX:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Jun 2012)

Lo mejor es operar sin seguir el hilo... y sobre todo no cantar las operaciones, yo no se si es paranoia, que tengo un troyano, o que un leoncio lee el hilo, pero es escribir operaciones y fallarlas... ::

Hoy 4 operaciones, 2 largas y 2 cortas, todas acertadas: 70+55+65+60=250 pipos...

Ojalá siempre fuera así... 

Saludos y buen finde a tod@s! 

PD: Solo juego con un "mini", eh?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> En este entorno es muy complicado conseguir buenos resultados.
> 
> Funcionan niveles, pero una vez en ellos la dirección del movimiento es altamente complicada, hoy han funcionado los niveles, hasta que los fundamentales se los han cargado literalmente (En este hilo, ya se ha comentado muchas veces que el sistema de niveles el día de fundamentales hay que cogerlo con cuidado)
> 
> ...



Eso es un murciélago de libro... 8: o un doble techo, que aquí hay muchos técnicos... o

Edito: Píntele los ojos y los colmillos, ya verá que bien se ve... ::


----------



## FranR (1 Jun 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Eso es un murciélago de libro... 8:



La verdad es que son los atributos de Pandoro y a la derecha una lombriz de mala leche...:ouch:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Jun 2012)

tutto letto, mene vado a la strada, con il bel caldo....1 gintonnic m'aspetta
avete bon weekend ragazzi


----------



## AssGaper (1 Jun 2012)

No os lamais las heridas todabia!! Que los futuros del ibex no los cierran hasta las 20h o sea, que aún podemos volver a los 5000 miles.


----------



## paulistano (1 Jun 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> No os lamais las heridas todabia!! Que los futuros del ibex no los cierran hasta las 20h o sea, que aún podemos volver a los 5000 miles.



O que este viernes noche o sabado haya notición....de esos que tiran el índice 200 puntos::


----------



## pipoapipo (1 Jun 2012)

[YOUTUBE]aCBkMq0Kme8[/YOUTUBE]

video-mensaje


----------



## FRANKDOLF (1 Jun 2012)

me ha dicho un pajarito que de este fin de semana no pasa el rescate..... y me lo dicen con el indice ya cerrado....buffffff


----------



## Maravedi (1 Jun 2012)

El domingo los bildenberg le darán a sorayita una limosnita


----------



## FRANKDOLF (1 Jun 2012)

Hoy no es mi dia, me han barrido cortos,largos y laterales. Uno de los dias mas jodidos en bolsa que he tenido me he desecho de unos largos que tenia y el lunes va a tirar hasta el infinito y mas alla..... trabajando de una manera que un dia de estos le pego una colleja a un cliente dios .................


----------



## pipoapipo (1 Jun 2012)

FRANKDOLF dijo:


> Hoy no es mi dia, me han barrido cortos,largos y laterales. Uno de los dias mas jodidos en bolsa que he tenido me he desecho de unos largos que tenia y el lunes va a tirar hasta el infinito y mas alla..... trabajando de una manera que un dia de estos le pego una colleja a un cliente dios .................



si hay chute el finde subira..... si no......esto cae por los siglos de los siglos ::


----------



## Defcon (1 Jun 2012)

¿Nos la van a colar este finde semana?


----------



## burbubolsa (1 Jun 2012)

Chute de miedo gacelero: Interstitial - Noticia


----------



## burbubolsa (1 Jun 2012)

Defcon dijo:


> ¿Nos la van a colar este finde semana?



Disculpa, ¿puedes traducir lo que dice la pantalla?


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Jun 2012)

Lunes y martes es festivo en UK


----------



## Defcon (1 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Disculpa, ¿puedes traducir lo que dice la pantalla?



El ticker XGD, bloomberg esta "probandolo" por si Grecia sale del euro


----------



## credulo (1 Jun 2012)

1500 posts a día uno... ¿se ha muerto alguien? que levanten la mano los que han sobrevivido a mayo.

Tal como lo veo, creo que voy a dejar la bolsa y empepitarme.


----------



## AssGaper (1 Jun 2012)

Defcon dijo:


> El ticker XGD, bloomberg esta "probandolo" por si Grecia sale del euro



Ostita ***** no lo habia visto juas juas. Es verdad sale en el medio el la moneda griega.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Jun 2012)

Para que se vea el sell off reciente, CAT estaba haciendo las poles en 120 a mediados de Marzo y ahora está a 86,...glub


----------



## paulistano (1 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Disculpa, ¿puedes traducir lo que dice la pantalla?



Dentro de poco la peseta....jejeje....barras de pan a 30 pesetas...y las cañas a 90 pesetas....con tapa y todo:rolleye:


----------



## paulistano (1 Jun 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Para que se vea el sell off reciente, CAT estaba haciendo las poles en 120 a mediados de Marzo y ahora está a 86,...glub



yo hoy me he dado una vuelta por el continuo y en fin...prisas, eneaches, antenatreses y demás seguidas en el foro hechas unos zorros


----------



## bertok (1 Jun 2012)

Ta la cosa mu malita.

No sé que cojones hace el culibex por los 6.060.

Se merece un 5.700 bien rapidito ::


----------



## burbubolsa (1 Jun 2012)

Defcon dijo:


> El ticker XGD, bloomberg esta "probandolo" por si Grecia sale del euro



Pensaba que era una opción sobre oro, Global Gold Index, de Toronto. Si es así, ¿no colisiona? De todas formas, acojona.


----------



## burbubolsa (1 Jun 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Dentro de poco la peseta....jejeje....barras de pan a 30 pesetas...y las cañas a 90 pesetas....con tapa y todo:rolleye:



Mientras charlamos de lo seguros que están los ahorros en el banco...


----------



## pollastre (1 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Disculpa, ¿puedes traducir lo que dice la pantalla?




Dígame, exactamente, qué parte de "POST-EUR" es la que no entiende Ud. de ese capture de pantalla ?

Manda huevos, que diría el patrio.


----------



## burbubolsa (1 Jun 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Dígame, exactamente, qué parte de "POST-EURO" es la que no entiende Ud. de ese capture de pantalla ?
> 
> Manda huevos, que diría el patrio.



Pues que es un ticker de mentira. Ya colisiona con otro existente.
XGD Overview - iShares ETFs

Quédate quieto, que te retrato.


----------



## pollastre (1 Jun 2012)

FRANKDOLF dijo:


> Hoy no es mi dia, me han barrido cortos,largos y laterales. Uno de los dias mas jodidos en bolsa que he tenido me he desecho de unos largos que tenia y el lunes va a tirar hasta el infinito y mas alla..... trabajando de una manera que un dia de estos le pego una colleja a un cliente dios .................




Todos perdemos y ganamos, no se inquiete. Hay días mejores y peores.

Lo importante es que a final de mes, haya Ud. ganado más de lo que ha perdido.

Si sale Ud. con neto positivo a día 30/31, entonces no tiene de qué preocuparse.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Jun 2012)

y yo me sigo preguntando...

¿donde estará el coleguilla de los 6300 en el dax?


----------



## pollastre (1 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Pues que es un ticker de mentira. Ya colisiona con otro existente.
> XGD Overview - iShares ETFs



Como si les costase o costara más de dos toques de tecla cambiar los tickers....

Por favor, Sr. Burbubolsa, un poco de improvisación....

¿ Acaso no ve la que se nos está viniendo encima ?

¿Piensa que un marketmaker va a hacer pruebas con tickers porque sí... porque se aburre? ¿Porque es barato - por los cojones - ?

Por favor, incluso Ud. sabe perfectamente de lo que estamos hablando.


----------



## burbubolsa (1 Jun 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Como si les costase o costara más de dos toques de tecla cambiar los tickers....
> 
> Por favor, Sr. Burbubolsa, un poco de improvisación....
> 
> ...



Hay mucha, pero mucha de verdad, diferencia entre un ticker de verdad y un ticker de pruebas, sobre todo si colisiona con otro ya existente. No sé si sabes de lo que hablas. Creo que no.


----------



## pollastre (1 Jun 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> y yo me sigo preguntando...
> 
> ¿donde estará el coleguilla de los 6300 en el dax?




Para mí, erradicado.

Pero la pregunta correcta es... ¿y para él?

Tendemos a cagarla - yo mismo lo hago muchas veces - pensando que nuestra capacidad de absorción de dolor debe ser, necesariamente, la misma entre todos los partícipes de mercado. 

Ahora bien, qué tal si tenemos aquí a un pollo capaz de comerse algunos cientos (parte baja, menos de 500) de puntos, con tal de hacer una configuración multisesión de algunas decenas de miles de contratos.

No lo puedo saber, sólo estoy especulando. No obstante, tenga una cosa por cierta: si el de los 6300 (y otros, o el mismo, de otros días anteriores) entrasen en panic mode y capitulasen, las ventas por stop loss iban a llevarnos más abajo... bastante más abajo.... de lo que hemos visto en estos días.

Esto me dice que - es obvio - estos señores no han capitulado.

Lo que me lleva a pensar, que "alguienes" están montando un suelo l/p.

Debo, no obstante, advertir sobre esta posibilidad: un suelo l/p, suponiendo que realmente lo sea, puede perfectamente irse 500 puntos más abajo, y seguir siendo suelo, *para ellos*.

Recordemos siempre en qué escala nos movemos cada uno de nosotros.


----------



## paulistano (1 Jun 2012)

No se peleen, lo que está claro ahora mismo es esto:

1278.45
-31.88
(-2.43%)

Con todo lo que ello supone....gap a la baja el lunes, recolección de caracoles...


----------



## burbubolsa (1 Jun 2012)

NYMEX.CL va camino de 81.XX.


----------



## pollastre (1 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Hay mucha, pero mucha de verdad, diferencia entre un ticker de verdad y un ticker de pruebas, sobre todo si colisiona con otro ya existente. No sé si sabes de lo que hablas. Creo que no.



Honestamente, está Ud. a un paso de sustituir al Jran Jato Jalapeño en mi lista de /ignores. 

Que no es que sea muy amplia (tan sólo ha contado con un miembro en varios años: el JJJ, y actualmente ya está fuera de la lista). Pero Ud. solicita a gritos su inclusión en la misma. Con carácter permanente.

No es que no tenga ni puta idea de lo que habla - que no la tiene, y lo ha demostrado sobradamente - . Es que sigue Ud. tocando las pelotas, y mire Ud., yo personalmente ya estoy un poquito cansado de sus _tontunás_.

Con una mano dice Ud. que es amiguete de los bedeles que friegan el suelo del edificio del MI-5 británico, y con la otra no pierde oportunidad de pedir pistas, códigos o algoritmos para operar en bolsa. Primero lo intentó conmigo, y luego con Mulder.

Dígame, ¿por qué no le pide a sus amigos de la inteligencia británica algunos algoritmos? Si no ya para operar en bolsa, al menos algunos de AI que le hagan parecer menos ridículo a Ud. a los ojos de personas normales. 

Es que ya huele Ud., la verdad.

Y con esto le doy cordial bienvenida a mi lista de ignorados. Cansino.

Joder, me hastía esto. A tomar por culo. /ignore.


----------



## bertok (1 Jun 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Para mí, erradicado.
> 
> Pero la pregunta correcta es... ¿y para él?
> 
> ...



Maese, estamos montando el suelo.

Todavía en su parte alta, todavía tienen que forzar alguna caida más en modo pánico para seguir recogiendo papel.


----------



## burbubolsa (1 Jun 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Honestamente, está Ud. a un paso de sustituir al Jran Jato Jalapeño en mi lista de /ignores.
> 
> Que no es que sea muy amplia (tan sólo ha contado con un miembro en varios años: el JJJ, y actualmente ya está fuera de la lista). Pero Ud. solicita a gritos su inclusión en la misma. Con carácter permanente.
> 
> ...



Si no sabe discutir como una persona normal, sin faltar al respeto, sin provocar, y sin ser retratado, pues hay otras formas de aprender a dialogar. Haga lo que le dé la gana y falte al respeto a quien le dé la gana, pero no a mí. Yo le recomiendo que no lo haga con nadie.


----------



## Maravedi (1 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Si no sabe discutir como una persona normal, sin faltar al respeto, sin provocar, y sin ser retratado, pues hay otras formas de aprender a dialogar. Haga lo que le dé la gana y falte al respeto a quien le dé la gana, pero no a mí. Yo le recomiendo que no lo haga con nadie.



Relaxxxxxx hay guano para todos:´(


----------



## burbubolsa (1 Jun 2012)

DAX chocando en MME200 en minutos. Una y otra vez.


----------



## burbubolsa (1 Jun 2012)

Maravedi dijo:


> Relaxxxxxx hay guano para todos:´(



Estoy relajadísimo. Solo espero moderación. Y cuidado con difundir falsos rumores como que Grecia YA ha salido del €. Eso no está confirmado.


----------



## pipoapipo (1 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Estoy relajadísimo. Solo espero moderación. Y cuidado con difundir falsos rumores como que Grecia YA ha salido del €. Eso no está confirmado.



eso es verdad, a dia de hoy los unicos q han roto la baraja son los USA (cerrando por debajo de 1290)

se ha fijado en el "apellido" q le pone calopez? ::


----------



## Misterio (1 Jun 2012)

Los futuros del Ibex aguantan demasiado bien la hostia de los americanos, eso unido a lo que ha pasado en los últimos minutos......... algo se cuece.


----------



## burbubolsa (1 Jun 2012)

Increíble cómo tontea el DAX alrededor de la MME200. Para que luego digan que esto es ciencia y tal.


----------



## paulistano (1 Jun 2012)

Misterio dijo:


> Los futuros del Ibex aguantan demasiado bien la hostia de los americanos, eso unido a lo que ha pasado en los últimos minutos......... algo se cuece.



una cosa son los futuros y otra lo que se le ponga en los webs al ibex hacer el lunes a las 9 de la mañana


----------



## burbubolsa (1 Jun 2012)

MME200 DAX reincidente.


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Jun 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Lo mejor es operar sin seguir el hilo... y sobre todo no cantar las operaciones, yo no se si es paranoia, que tengo un troyano, o que un leoncio lee el hilo, pero es escribir operaciones y fallarlas... ::
> 
> Hoy 4 operaciones, 2 largas y 2 cortas, todas acertadas: 70+55+65+60=250 pipos...
> 
> ...



¿No te acuerdas? LUCA los llamaba Trojan-Pecata-Certified o algo así. Porque a mi me pasaba lo mismo...  
Mi troyano hacía que me saltara el SL y en ese momento se giraba


----------



## MarketMaker (1 Jun 2012)

Tranquilidad amigos...

A ver, ¿Estamos peor que en el suelo último? NO

Con las últimas series el SELL ALL ha bajado de nivel. Se han ido cubriendo posiciones.

1267 Es la nueva puerta de escape. De momento pérdidas dentro de los límites

Eso si, estamos sufriendo más de la cuenta.

Mucha sangre en los monitores.


----------



## errozate (1 Jun 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Muy buen consejo. Creo que voy a intentar ir con discrepcion y manejar los tiempos de la mejor forma posible y de paso tantear las posibilidades reales de existo, ya que si al menos he de poner la cara morada o jugarme el trabajo que sea por algo. Ir de frente como un elefante en una cacharreria ademas de ser interpretado como un enfrentamiento es quedarme yo en evidencia y sin saber las probabilidades de exito.No me extraña que en rrhh haya mas mujeres la verdad es que teneis mas tacto y sabeis como manejar los tiempos.  gracias a todos por los consejos.



Actúa de la forma que te sientas más cómodo.

A veces no podemos actuar de la forma teóricamente más correcta, por la sencilla razón de que nuestra conciencia no nos lo permite. Actúa de la forma que estimes más eficaz, pero siempre de acuedo a tu criterio. No pases por encima de tus límites morales.

En cualquier caso, un abrazo y suerte.


----------



## bertok (1 Jun 2012)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Tranquilidad amigos...
> 
> A ver, ¿Estamos peor que en el suelo último? NO
> 
> ...



Los leones también lloran ....

Suerte, seguro que saldréis bien.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (1 Jun 2012)

niveles ibex para el lunes





Por debajo de 5990, salimos. Hay un doble techo irregular en la zona de los 6300 activado por debajo de 6085. Como tenemos dos dobles techos irregulares posteriormente, por debajo del nivel anterior salimos y no entraremos en largos hasta la zona de darse de 5800 o bien por encima de 6090 con stop en 6083.


----------



## burbubolsa (1 Jun 2012)

Está esto como para decío ni pío.


----------



## MarketMaker (1 Jun 2012)

Sr. Pollastre

Su amigo (y hablo de cifras por que no son mías). Se ha ido con 3 Millones menos, ha ido reduciendo las perdidas con in-out flash en un 45%. Hasta que ha salido por patas.

El miércoles está al pie del cañón, me juego dos cervezas a que entre el miércoles-viernes recupera.

Señores voy a tratar de "lavar papel esta media hora". Complicado si no entran en juego (Volumen)


----------



## MarketMaker (1 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Los leones también lloran ....
> 
> Suerte, seguro que saldréis bien.



Quien crea que los grandes no pierden nunca, no sabe de que va esto.

A vosotros no os hace falta suerte, parece que os defendéis bien.


----------



## Janus (1 Jun 2012)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Tranquilidad amigos...
> 
> A ver, ¿Estamos peor que en el suelo último? NO
> 
> ...



Esos 1267 creo que sí son una buena referencia. Seguro que no llegan ahí del tirón y volveremos a tener dudas. Venimos de 1425 y esos 1267 vienen a extremar el dolor ya que había muchos que esperaban que los 1280 fuesen la última zona de dolor. Además esos 1267 nos sitúan en niveles de principio de año y cuesta pensar que se los pulan. Tienen más o menos claro lo que quieren y en ello están. Poco a poco y consumiendo tiempo en paralelo con el lío europeo.


----------



## burbublase (1 Jun 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Lunes y martes es festivo en UK



Pfuiii, y los periodistas descansaran tambien?



bertok dijo:


> Maese, estamos montando el suelo.
> 
> Todavía en su parte alta, todavía tienen que forzar alguna caida más en modo pánico para seguir recogiendo papel.



Viendo el DAX aumentando de velocidad (de caida) y volumen uffff. Aqui hay guano para rato.

Münch R. sin gran volumen, posiblemente se hayan quitado todo lo de Grec. pero de ejpain tienen que tener a montones (todavia??). Con vol <200M todavia no ha llegado el panico de verdad, cuando se pongan >500M como en el 2008 el que voy a recoger papel soy yo, pero del higienico. Si no llegan a esos niveles quiza no llegue el fin der mundo mundial, pero de momento ya estan < 100eur.


----------



## burbublase (1 Jun 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Esos 1267 creo que sí son una buena referencia. Seguro que no llegan ahí del tirón y volveremos a tener dudas. Venimos de 1425 y esos 1267 vienen a extremar el dolor *ya que había muchos que esperaban que los 1280 fuesen la última zona de dolor*. Además esos 1267 nos sitúan en niveles de principio de año y cuesta pensar que se los pulan. Tienen más o menos claro lo que quieren y en ello están. Poco a poco y consumiendo tiempo en paralelo con el lío europeo.



Aqui tiene a uno, pero ha llegado demasiado tarde.


----------



## burbubolsa (1 Jun 2012)

Aquí sin volumen no hay nada que hacer. Desde las 21:12 han creado un lateral bajista con 4 órdenes y que ha generado el mínimo del DAX para hoy. A lucina.


----------



## pollastre (1 Jun 2012)

Bien puede ser, no me extrañaría... 

Se vió clara la acumulación en el 6K3, jornada del Miércoles unida a la del Jueves. Por desgracia (para él) alguien más gordo se cruzó en el camino.

Es lo que pasa con los movimientos de cierta entidad... que es muy difícil ocultarlos. Si los veo yo, qué duda cabe que también los verán aquellos que... deban y puedan verlos ::

En todo caso, estará de acuerdo conmigo en que las sesiones del Miércoles y Jueves fueron de gran belleza técnica: pelea de gallos, capitulación de un tipo que parecía grande... a manos de otro que era, sencillamente... más grande aún 

Es lo que tiene el negocio "en serio": que sus magnitudes se nos escapan habitualmente.

Tenga por cierto que agradezco sus comentarios.




MarketMaker dijo:


> Sr. Pollastre
> 
> Su amigo (y hablo de cifras por que no son mías). Se ha ido con 3 Millones menos, ha ido reduciendo las perdidas con in-out flash en un 45%. Hasta que ha salido por patas.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Jun 2012)

Ni al cierre han dado respiro..


----------



## bertok (1 Jun 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Ni al cierre han dado respiro..



Las últimas velas del culibex son un despelote.

La semana que viene nos va a tocar salir de la trinchera y empezar a correr.


----------



## bertok (1 Jun 2012)

La sesión de ayer y hoy en el culibex han sido importantes. Se empiezan a ver los primeros síntomas de acumulación.

Empiecen a estar atentos porque ahora parece que van muy en serio.

Va a haber que arriesgar.







El SP ya está en niveles de dolor importantes. Pongan mil ojos y analicen el mercado en timeframe de minutos. *Nos jugamos el año*.


----------



## burbubolsa (1 Jun 2012)

Bueno, ¿y qué es eso del ticker XGD para el dracma griego? ¿Algún dato más?


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (1 Jun 2012)

Aviso, este gráfico no es mío (aunque es similar y coincido con él), lo he discutido con un amigo y creemos que el brent ha llegado a la cota bajista derivado de una estructura de dilatación de 3 impulsos bajistas:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Jun 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿No te acuerdas? LUCA los llamaba *T*rojan-*P*ecata-*C*ertified o algo así. Porque a mi me pasaba lo mismo...
> Mi troyano hacía que me saltara el SL y en ese momento se giraba



edito: *T*rojan-*P*ecata-*C*ertified ....no seria *T*omar*P*or*C*ulo la posición
Ahora es MV...postea y te jode la posición ::, hubo una temporada que era un fenómeno paranormal, verdad Fran?



MarketMaker dijo:


> Tranquilidad amigos...
> 
> A ver, ¿Estamos peor que en el suelo último? NO
> 
> ...



Sr. MM, ya se que usted habla del SP, y de valores usanos, pero nuestro putibex está destrozao, hecho trizas, reptando por los suelos...



MarketMaker dijo:


> Quien crea que los grandes no pierden nunca, no sabe de que va esto.
> 
> A vosotros no os hace falta suerte, parece que os defendéis bien.



Esos será los tres o cuatro frikazos estos con los ordenadores, el resto a palmar pasta, eso si, pasándonoslo comolos indios!


----------



## diosmercado (1 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> La sesión de ayer y hoy en el culibex han sido importantes. Se empiezan a ver los primeros síntomas de acumulación.
> 
> Empiecen a estar atentos porque ahora parece que van muy en serio.
> 
> ...



Como ves los minimos por debajo de 6k?? a mi se me antoja dificil, lo estan sujetando mucho y si empieza a entrar pasta...

Vaya tarde en usa, marranos hasta para caer.


----------



## Caos (1 Jun 2012)

Sr. MarketMaker que me dice usted del oro? 

Le doy un par de sesiones para saber si esta es la buena y la peta y se va a máximos otra vez o se va al carajo y entrar en corto de nuevo. El resultado es muy binario pero se va a cocer algo gordo en este mercado.

P.D: Por cierto aquí un comprador del IBEX, no hay dolor señores, y hasta donde baje a ir acumulando, muy seriamente lo digo (como si llega a los 4000). Porque el el eurostoxx 600 (en mi opinión) todavía tiene recorrido por abajo y al final acabará empujando sí o sí al IBEX, pero ahora ya es cuestión de paciencia.

Hay que mirar los valores, que se mantienen los índices en tendencia y nos perdemos la jugada por detrás. En cualquier caso con cualquier excusa chorra (que vendrá del BCE, como por ejemplo garantía de fondos a nivel europeo) vamos a tener un descansillo en mi opinión.


----------



## bertok (1 Jun 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Como ves los minimos por debajo de 6k?? a mi se me antoja dificil, lo estan sujetando mucho y si empieza a entrar pasta...
> 
> Vaya tarde en usa, marranos hasta para caer.



Si esperamos al momento exacto, *no lo encontraremos y nos quedaremos fuera*. Pa matarnos después de haber visto y analizado tan bien la caida desde 2600 puntos más arriba.

Toca arriesgar, entrando con diversos paquetes.

- Si continua bajando, se puede promediar a la baja.
- Si comienza a subir, se promedia al alza.

Estoy seguro que en el algún punto del rebotón estaremos bastante más arriba de la cotización actual y se puede hacer bastante pasta.

Ojo, esto es muy peligroso y no es ninguna recomendación de compra a nadie. No me jodáis con remordimientos.


----------



## bertok (1 Jun 2012)

Caos dijo:


> Sr. MarketMaker que me dice usted del oro?
> 
> Le doy un par de sesiones para saber si esta es la buena y la peta y se va a máximos otra vez o se va al carajo y entrar en corto de nuevo. El resultado es muy binario pero se va a cocer algo gordo en este mercado.
> 
> ...



Caguen la hostia, ya era hora de leerte. :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

Tu aparición es la señal que esperábamos ::


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (1 Jun 2012)

Por cierto, he leído alguna cosa que no me ha gustado sobre bankinter o que quiero aclarar. Creo que he dado no menos de 100 recomendaciones o más entre ibex, valores, cruces etc, comentarios subjetivos sujetos a un riesgo (que si fuera adivino sería el jefe de este mundo y yo si comento que entiendo que algo puede subir o bajar, no lo hago por joder o ir de listo, entre otras cosas pq ni lo necesito ni busco ninguna notoriedad ). Los últimos fueron ibex, santander y mediaset con salida especificada en 3,83 (subió hasta 3,89 creo y luego retrocedió, pero dije cuando había que salir). En San he comentado una entrada en 4,27 con stop en 4,15 por un posible doble techo que se activaría por debajo de 4,15 y por ahora se está cumpliendo la entrada. Bien, al grano, tema bankinter. Primero, es cierto que comenté que se entrase en los niveles entre 3-3,20 previos al doble techo en 3,5. Ahi dije (y está escrito y no manipulado) que habría que salir por debajo de 3,15 pq nos podría enviar a la zona de 2,85-2,80. He dicho tb es cierto, que en la base del canal que estaba haciendo, se podría intentar entrar pq hará pienso y digo pienso una vuelta en V cuando toque subir pq tiene un incremento superior al 40% de lo que haga el ibex. 
Si, yo estoy dentro desde esos 2,85, no me importa mucho, pq sé que el trazado de fibos en escala logaritmica me lo puede enviar a la zona de 3,8-4. Hemos bajado por encima del 45% y del 50% desde en principios de año, cualquier retroceso mínimo entre el 50 y el 61,8%, nos enviaría a una zona para compensar de sobra para que quién se haya quedado entre 3 y 2,80 €.
Eso es todo


----------



## Arminio_borrado (1 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> La sesión de ayer y hoy en el culibex han sido importantes. Se empiezan a ver los primeros síntomas de acumulación.
> 
> Empiecen a estar atentos porque ahora parece que van muy en serio.



No, si al final va a resultar que el punto de parada van a ser los 59XX que comentaba ::.

A mi la sesión de hoy me ha parecido bastante extraña. Si hasta ahora el ibex era el índice que mostraba más debilidad, hoy ha sido el que mejor se ha comportado, incluso ha estado en verde mientras el DAX se despeñaba. Y la bolsa de Italia también se ha portado "bien" comparada con otras. Habrá que estar atentos al lunes para ver si sigue este comportamiento, pero lo de hoy, en estos momentos me deja la sensación de como si el mercado estuviera pendiente de que vaya a ocurrir algo que va a "aliviar" a España y que va a ir en contra de la doctora nein.


----------



## bertok (1 Jun 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> No, si al final va a resultar que el punto de parada van a ser los 59XX que comentaba ::.
> 
> A mi la sesión de hoy me ha parecido bastante extraña. Si hasta ahora el ibex era el índice que mostraba más debilidad, hoy ha sido el que mejor se ha comportado, incluso ha estado en verde mientras el DAX se despeñaba. Y la bolsa de Italia también se ha portado "bien" comparada con otras. Habrá que estar atentos al lunes para ver si sigue este comportamiento, pero lo de hoy, en estos momentos me deja la sensación de como si el mercado estuviera pendiente de que vaya a ocurrir algo que va a "aliviar" a España y que va a ir en contra de la doctora nein.



Al culibex hoy le han apoyado de forma descarada. Fíjate en el primer soporte que montó en los 6.020 (en timeframe de minutos) con unas cuantas velas verdes en plan martillo.

Estamos con el machete en la mano y con la cara pintada ::

Me cambiaré el avatar.


----------



## Sipanha (1 Jun 2012)

Bertok, parece que nos vamos a por los 1266 y si se pierden, a los 122X ó 121X en el SPX500.

Esta bajada que estamos viendo empezó la noche que Bernake dijo que por ahora no más QE y seguro que termina la noche que diga lo contrario. 

Cuidao brother.


----------



## burbublase (1 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Me cambiaré el avatar.



Ni se le ocurra, destrozaria completamente mi estrategia del sentimiento contrario. Tengo ordenados mentalmente las opiniones con los avatares y si lo cambia ya no los podria ordenar correctamente.

Seria una catastrofe. ::


----------



## Caos (1 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Caguen la hostia, ya era hora de leerte. :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:
> 
> Tu aparición es la señal que esperábamos ::



Güeno, de las últimas veces que me pasé por el hilo dije que el IBEX de los 8800 no pasaba y de ahí para abajo y así fue. Esperemos que esta vez no vaya mal encaminado tampoco y podamos acumular de manera tranquila sin mucho sobresalto. Prefiero construir la posición al alza que a la baja la verdad, pero es fácil que se siga arrastrando hacia abajo tras un respiro.

Eso sí, para mi el sector bancario sigue siendo a infraponderar porque el proceso de consolidación del sistema va a seguir en marcha y la volatilidad de este sector va a seguir siendo muy alta.



Sipanha dijo:


> Bertok, parece que nos vamos a por los 1266 y si se pierden a los 122X ó 121X.
> 
> Esta bajada que estamos viendo empezó la noche que Bernake dijo que por ahora no más QE y seguro que termina la noche que diga lo contrario.



Si no te digo que no, pero cuidado con los cambios de manos, el IBEX es el IBEX, y el SP500 el SP500, y el DAX el DAX. Y se va rotando.

La sesión de hoy no es una mala señal para el IBEX a pesar de lo que ha pasado en el resto. Aunque no haya compras, que no haya caídas es una buena señal.

Dicho eso está claro que el IBEX está tocadísimo técnicamente y mucha gente ha perdido patrimonio estos meses muy importante así que el poder de compra va a tener que venir en gran parte de fuera y hay que ser cautos (y empieza a haber interés fuera por entrar). Así que a cada cual con sus posibilidades y con el riesgo que esté dispuesto a asumir.

Por cierto una cosa que nos e ha comentado hoy muy importante es el cruce del EUR/USD, _money come to daddy_ y tal.



Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Eso es todo



La verdad, no sé porque perdéis el tiempo con troles. El que critique a otro por tomar, dejar o cambiar posiciones es que no tiene ni pajolera idea de como funciona esto. Aquí las ideas se tienen que tirar a la basura de un minuto para otro si es necesario, sino sólo se hace que perder dinero. Cuando más dinero he perdido ha sido por aferrarme a ideas erróneas.

P.D: Valga esto como _disclaimer_ por cierto.


----------



## bertok (1 Jun 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Bertok, parece que nos vamos a por los 1266 y si se pierden a los 122X ó 121X en el SPX500.
> 
> Esta bajada que estamos viendo empezó la noche que Bernake dijo que por ahora no más QE y seguro que termina la noche que diga lo contrario.
> 
> Cuidao brother.



Perdido el fibo relevante, lo suyo es que se fuera a los 1200, luego QE3 y al cielo.

Vamos a ir viendo con mucho ojo (vigilando muy bien la bajista del culibex) pero si no es con diversos cargadores nos quedaremos en la trinchera comiendo tortilla de patatas forever.

Están ricas pero el cuerpo me pide ya empezar a pegar machetazos ::


----------



## Arminio_borrado (1 Jun 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Por cierto, he leído alguna cosa que no me ha gustado sobre bankinter o que quiero aclarar. Creo que he dado no menos de 100 recomendaciones o más entre ibex, valores, cruces etc, comentarios subjetivos sujetos a un riesgo (que si fuera adivino sería el jefe de este mundo y yo si comento que entiendo que algo puede subir o bajar, no lo hago por joder o ir de listo, entre otras cosas pq ni lo necesito ni busco ninguna notoriedad ). Los últimos fueron ibex, santander y mediaset con salida especificada en 3,83 (subió hasta 3,89 creo y luego retrocedió, pero dije cuando había que salir). En San he comentado una entrada en 4,27 con stop en 4,15 por un posible doble techo que se activaría por debajo de 4,15 y por ahora se está cumpliendo la entrada. Bien, al grano, tema bankinter. Primero, es cierto que comenté que se entrase en los niveles entre 3-3,20 previos al doble techo en 3,5. Ahi dije (y está escrito y no manipulado) que habría que salir por debajo de 3,15 pq nos podría enviar a la zona de 2,85-2,80. He dicho tb es cierto, que en la base del canal que estaba haciendo, se podría intentar entrar pq hará pienso y digo pienso una vuelta en V cuando toque subir pq tiene un incremento superior al 40% de lo que haga el ibex.
> Si, yo estoy dentro desde esos 2,85, no me importa mucho, pq sé que el trazado de fibos en escala logaritmica me lo puede enviar a la zona de 3,8-4. Hemos bajado por encima del 45% y del 50% desde en principios de año, cualquier retroceso mínimo entre el 50 y el 61,8%, nos enviaría a una zona para compensar de sobra para que quién se haya quedado entre 3 y 2,80 €.
> Eso es todo



No te tienes que hacer sangre, hamijo. Esto es un foro y puedes dar tu opinión y tu punto de vista de lo que te venga en gana. Como si dices que el lunes el ibex se va a 17000. 

Tu puedes decir como lo ves, unas veces acertarás, otras fallarás. Es normal. Yo no he visto a nadie aquí acertar siempre. Los demás leerán tus opiniones y el que lo lea pensará que tienes razón o no, y decidirá por si mismo si "este tiene razón y voy a intentarlo a esos niveles" . Y si no es así porque la cosa salió mal, pues mira, es su responsabilidad, que aquí ya somos mayorcitos para ser responsables de nuestras decisiones.

Yo lo único que te puedo criticar es que en este mensaje no has usado el intro para separar los párrafos ::.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (1 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Al culibex hoy le han apoyado de forma descarada. Fíjate en el primer soporte que montó en los 6.020 (en timeframe de minutos) con unas cuantas velas verdes en plan martillo.
> 
> Estamos con el machete en la mano y con la cara pintada ::
> 
> Me cambiaré el avatar.



El gran maestro MM ha citado el miércoles en un mensaje. Quizá ya va siendo el momento de sincronizar los relojes para la operación salida de la trinchera.


----------



## bertok (1 Jun 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> El gran maestro MM ha citado el miércoles en un mensaje. Quizá ya va siendo el momento de sincronizar los relojes para la operación salida de la trinchera.



A mí me sale dentro de 7 jornadas (12 de Junio), pero me forzarán a salir antes ::


----------



## Hasta los... (1 Jun 2012)

Hamij@s.....estoy flipando....lleváis 1600 mensajes en 2 dias!!!!!!
Ahora os traigo algo para picar y unos yin tonis 

Feliz junio! ::

un abrazo


----------



## Malafollá (1 Jun 2012)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...nciar-qe3-despues-del-informe-de-de-mayo.html

Por eso de jugar con las divisas.


Un saludazo y tal, que sus leo


----------



## Janus (1 Jun 2012)

Caos dijo:


> Sr. MarketMaker que me dice usted del oro?
> 
> Le doy un par de sesiones para saber si esta es la buena y la peta y se va a máximos otra vez o se va al carajo y entrar en corto de nuevo. El resultado es muy binario pero se va a cocer algo gordo en este mercado.
> 
> ...



Ojos que le leen. Bienvenido, su presencia al olor de momento actual .... es para anotarlo.


----------



## Janus (1 Jun 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Bertok, parece que nos vamos a por los 1266 y si se pierden, a los 122X ó 121X en el SPX500.
> 
> Esta bajada que estamos viendo empezó la noche que Bernake dijo que por ahora no más QE y seguro que termina la noche que diga lo contrario.
> 
> Cuidao brother.



En el primer nivel se compra y en el segundo si llega a ello, se refuerzo la acumulación. Con poca carga para luego ir cargando más durante la subida.


----------



## Claca (1 Jun 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Por cierto, he leído alguna cosa que no me ha gustado sobre bankinter o que quiero aclarar. Creo que he dado no menos de 100 recomendaciones o más entre ibex, valores, cruces etc, comentarios subjetivos sujetos a un riesgo (que si fuera adivino sería el jefe de este mundo y yo si comento que entiendo que algo puede subir o bajar, no lo hago por joder o ir de listo, entre otras cosas pq ni lo necesito ni busco ninguna notoriedad ). Los últimos fueron ibex, santander y mediaset con salida especificada en 3,83 (subió hasta 3,89 creo y luego retrocedió, pero dije cuando había que salir). En San he comentado una entrada en 4,27 con stop en 4,15 por un posible doble techo que se activaría por debajo de 4,15 y por ahora se está cumpliendo la entrada. Bien, al grano, tema bankinter. Primero, es cierto que comenté que se entrase en los niveles entre 3-3,20 previos al doble techo en 3,5. Ahi dije (y está escrito y no manipulado) que habría que salir por debajo de 3,15 pq nos podría enviar a la zona de 2,85-2,80. He dicho tb es cierto, que en la base del canal que estaba haciendo, se podría intentar entrar pq hará pienso y digo pienso una vuelta en V cuando toque subir pq tiene un incremento superior al 40% de lo que haga el ibex.
> Si, yo estoy dentro desde esos 2,85, no me importa mucho, pq sé que el trazado de fibos en escala logaritmica me lo puede enviar a la zona de 3,8-4. Hemos bajado por encima del 45% y del 50% desde en principios de año, cualquier retroceso mínimo entre el 50 y el 61,8%, nos enviaría a una zona para compensar de sobra para que quién se haya quedado entre 3 y 2,80 €.
> Eso es todo



Cuando das la cara, es lo que pasa. Todo es muy bonito cuando sale bien, pero cuando no, los comentarios desinteresados pasan a ser considerados una ofensa digna de indemnización. ¿El problema es fallar? No, pues el error forma parte del reglamento del juego como nos han recordado profesionales en este mismo hilo, el problema es la gestión del fracaso - normalmente por excesivo apalancamiento-, que suelen realizar novatos e inversores ocasionales que se creen que la bolsa es tan fácil como seguir al gurú de turno y forrarse, cuando en realidad este es un mundillo que requiere de pico y pala y mancharse de vez en cuando para desenterrar el premio. 

De la misma forma que en un casino te apuestas lo que te da la gana, en renta variable nada te obliga a perder más dinero del que estás dispuesto a asumir. Si metes en la ruleta 2.000 pavos al rojo porque el compañero de al lado ha tenido una corazonada, sólo tú serás el responsable de ganar o perder la pasta, nadie más, así que nada, sigue compartiendo lo que creas oportuno y que cada cual decida qué hacer con su dinero, que se nos supone mayorcitos (yo no).

Entre tanto cachondeo tus posts arrojan algo de luz en el hilo, algo que sin duda es de agradecer cuando el mercado está tan revuelto.


----------



## burbubolsa (1 Jun 2012)

Interesante: Front running - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (1 Jun 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Cuando das la cara, es lo que pasa. Todo es muy bonito cuando sale bien, pero cuando no, los comentarios desinteresados pasan a ser considerados una ofensa digna de indemnización. ¿El problema es fallar? No, pues el error forma parte del reglamento del juego como nos han recordado profesionales en este mismo hilo, el problema es la gestión del fracaso - normalmente por excesivo apalancamiento-, que suelen realizar novatos e inversores ocasionales que se creen que la bolsa es tan fácil como seguir al gurú de turno y forrarse, cuando en realidad este es un mundillo que requiere de pico y pala y mancharse de vez en cuando para desenterrar el premio.
> 
> De la misma forma que en un casino te apuestas lo que te da la gana, en renta variable nada te obliga a perder más dinero del que estás dispuesto a asumir. Si metes en la ruleta 2.000 pavos al rojo porque el compañero de al lado ha tenido una corazonada, sólo tú serás el responsable de ganar o perder la pasta, nadie más, así que nada, sigue compartiendo lo que creas oportuno y que cada cual decida qué hacer con su dinero, que se nos supone mayorcitos (yo no).
> 
> Entre tanto cachondeo tus posts arrojan algo de luz en el hilo, algo que sin duda es de agradecer cuando el mercado está tan revuelto.



Muchas gracias Claca pq además te considero un auténtico genio en el AT, muchas gracias.


----------



## paulistano (1 Jun 2012)

Faltaría más señores, ese es un punto que ni se merece la pena comentar porque no hay debate.

Lo dicho, faltaría más que un señor, se pega el curro de tirar líneas, explicar niveles, entradas y salidas desinteresadamente tenga la culpa de que alguien, o no lo entienda bien, o haga caso ciego sin tomar precauciones, pierda pasta y encima eche culpa al que comparte su trabajo.

Lo dicho no hay debate.


----------



## Xof Dub (1 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> A mí me sale dentro de 7 jornadas (12 de Junio), pero me forzarán a salir antes ::



el jueves 7 hay tipos y Draghi dara la rueda de prensa con mayor expectacion de su todavia exiguo mandato
-aparte de la decision sobre tipos (no se preve recorte, aunque hay un minimo margen, pero si se apuesta que sugerira alguna rebaja para antes de lo previsto)
-elBCE tiene que publicar sus previsiones macro (y parece que mientras la inflacion se mantiene mas controlada de lo que estaba hace un par de meses, el crecimiento va a peor)
-tiene previsto actualizar las distintas subastas de liquidez (aqui vamos a ver que tal anda de cintura Draghi y si ha comprendido ya que un banquero central no solo tiene que manejar la politica monetaria sino tb las expectativas del publico...y como hacerlo of course)
-Mariguano ya se le ha abierto de patas (de hecho parece dispuesto a colocar en el BdE a un hombre del BCE al que muchos del PP no tragan...usease le entrega a Draghi la supervision directa de la reforma financiera)...asi que habra que ver si los amos quieren tener un gesto hacia hispanistan

el 17 de junio Grecia.... que creo que ya esta algo descontada...aparte de que la salida del euro...una cosa es simularla y otra que al final no les entre vertigo

por otro lado... los usanos vuelven a estar como el verano pasado...lo macro malo, malo... pero bueno en tanto en cuanto sirva para para que el tito Ben tenga a bien pagarse otra rondita...y la Fed se reune el 20 de junio...y prometer, sugerir, sondear...al fin y al cabo no cuesta nada

edit. se me olvidaba...el 27 y 28 junio supermegachachicumbre europea...que algo tendran que anunciar para pasar el verano....

(y habra Eurocopa)


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Jun 2012)

El día usano ha sido malo, malo,..y malo. En el peor momento, y además haciendo ruido.

Ya sólo espero un milagrito para la semana que viene, pero pienso que si lo hace nos llevará mucho tiempo para rearmar una alcista en condiciones.

Aquí hay alguien que le ha dado al botón rojo y todavía lo están buscando.


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Jun 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> *Gandalf, buena jugarreta, ¿que puedes temer ahora?*



Me tientaaaa...


----------



## paulistano (2 Jun 2012)

*A TODOS LOS QUE ESTÁN EN LA TRINCHERA*

Les pido reflexionen sobre cómo van a gestionar una operación tan importante.

Yo de esto no tengo ni idea comparado con los máquinas que hay por aquí, pero les quiero comentar mi experiencia trincheril.

Año 2009....cantos de sirena de fin del capitalismo, Lehman, etc...no hace falta que les cuente nada, nos ibamos si o si al guano.

Santander a 3,90...tuve la suerte de pillarla casi en mínimos.

Compra de 30.000 euros.

TODO el mundo, blogeros, foreros (de aquí no, de forosdebolsa), analistos, entendidillos, etc....diciendo que el techo del santander son los 5,4 euros. Al menos los que yo leí/escuché.

Como astuta gacela, vendo a 5,15 por miedo a perder plusvis, por si se daba antes la vuelta.

Gran operación, sí...buena rentabilidad....el pero ya lo saben...la acción subió y subió hasta 10 u 11 creo recordar. Aún me arrepiento de precipitarme.

Les escribo esto para que les sirva de "batallita"....y luego ustedes hagan lo que crean oportuno.

Yo estoy en la trinchera, apenas con 12.000 euros listos para descargar...y esta vez intentaré hacer las cosas mejor...antes ni usaba stops ni miraba gráficos ni nada (me guiaba de los mass mierda que diría el General Bertok)...esperemos entre todos subir la cordillera de las plusvis...aunque algunos por nuestra carga no lleguemos ni a cabo chusquero:

Buen finde...


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Jun 2012)

Que *********

los del hilo del bono al 6,66% han tuenado al oso guanoso...


----------



## bertok (2 Jun 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> *A TODOS LOS QUE ESTÁN EN LA TRINCHERA*
> 
> Les pido reflexionen sobre cómo van a gestionar una operación tan importante.
> 
> ...



En esta ocasión no parece que se vaya a multiplicar :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

Con menos aurelios, buenos son también.


----------



## paulistano (2 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> En esta ocasión no parece que se vaya a multiplicar :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:
> 
> Con menos aurelios, buenos son también.



Multiplicaremos Iberdrola por 2inocho:

Por diversificar.

Ya que voy cargado de SAN desde los 7.000::


----------



## paulistano (2 Jun 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Multiplicaremos Iberdrola por 2inocho:
> 
> Por diversificar.
> 
> Ya que voy cargado de SAN desde los 7.000::



Aunque siendo sincero la idea de comprar más abajo san, promierdar y luego con el rebote cubrir la posición una vez superado el precio medio....me tienta mucho:fiufiu:


----------



## bertok (2 Jun 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Aunque siendo sincero la idea de comprar más abajo san, promierdar y luego con el rebote cubrir la posición una vez superado el precio medio....me tienta mucho:fiufiu:



Olvídate de los bancos. Van a caer a plomo en modo Bankia cuando les llegue el momento.

Verás que risas cuando Roland Berger y Oliver Wyman les suban las provisiones al 50% o más.

Están en capilla hamijo


----------



## paulistano (2 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Olvídate de los bancos. Van a caer a plomo en modo Bankia cuando les llegue el momento.
> 
> Verás que risas cuando Roland Berger y Oliver Wyman les suban las provisiones al 50% o más.
> 
> Están en capilla hamijo



Tengo 4.000 santanderes a 4,85....si te las regalara, qué harías con ellas?

Venderlas y hacer cash para comprar otras cosas o las aguantarías ya que crees que las podrías vender más caras en un futuro?


----------



## bertok (2 Jun 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Tengo 4.000 santanderes a 4,85....si te las regalara, qué harías con ellas?
> 
> Venderlas y hacer cash para comprar otras cosas o las aguantarías ya que crees que las podrías vender más caras en un futuro?



Lo siento, me da cagarrús aconsejarte con algo como SAN o BBVA.


----------



## gamba (2 Jun 2012)

Para empezar bien el fin de semana, les dejo un PPT publicado en Zerohedge, anunciando poco menos que el fin del mundo, como dicen ellos:


> the most disturbing and scary forecast of the future of the world we have ever seen.... And we see a lot of those



Enlace a scribd
The End Game

Enlace a ZH
"The End Game: 2012 And 2013 Will Usher In The End" - The Scariest Presentation Ever? | ZeroHedge


----------



## ApoloCreed (2 Jun 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Honestamente, está Ud. a un paso de sustituir al Jran Jato Jalapeño en mi lista de /ignores.
> 
> *Que no es que sea muy amplia *(tan sólo ha contado con un miembro en varios años: el JJJ, y actualmente ya está fuera de la lista). Pero Ud. solicita a gritos su inclusión en la misma. Con carácter permanente.



Pero hombre,eso es porque su participacion en burbuja se ciñe exclusivamente a este hilo,en el que todo el mundo se habla de usted ::

Pruebe a hacer algunas incursiones en otros hilos/subforos y vera como la lista esa se pone mucho mas hermosota )


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (2 Jun 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> No, si al final va a resultar que el punto de parada van a ser los 59XX que comentaba ::.
> 
> A mi la sesión de hoy me ha parecido bastante extraña. Si hasta ahora el ibex era el índice que mostraba más debilidad, hoy ha sido el que mejor se ha comportado, incluso ha estado en verde mientras el DAX se despeñaba. Y la bolsa de Italia también se ha portado "bien" comparada con otras. Habrá que estar atentos al lunes para ver si sigue este comportamiento, pero lo de hoy, en estos momentos me deja la sensación de como si el mercado estuviera pendiente de que vaya a ocurrir algo que va a "aliviar" a España y que va a ir en contra de la doctora nein.



Que las cosas vayan muy mal es bueno para España e Italia. Podría pensarse que sería necesario lanzar una serie de medidas expansivas que nos beneficiarian, tipo recapitalizaciones bancarias masivas, eurobonos, QE3 en USA, bajadas de tipos y otras polleces. Así que cuanto peor, mejor. Y en esa política suicida está nuestro gobierno.


----------



## burbubolsa (2 Jun 2012)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Pero hombre,eso es porque su participacion en burbuja se ciñe exclusivamente a este hilo,en el que todo el mundo se habla de usted ::
> 
> Pruebe a hacer algunas incursiones en otros hilos/subforos y vera como la lista esa se pone mucho mas hermosota )



Pues me alegro de que me ignore semejante personaje. Me ha insultado, y tiene mi ignore y una amonestación de la administración. Alguna verdad habré dicho que le ha irritado pandóricamente.


----------



## burbubolsa (2 Jun 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Que las cosas vayan muy mal es bueno para España e Italia. Podría pensarse que sería necesario lanzar una serie de medidas expansivas que nos beneficiarian, tipo recapitalizaciones bancarias masivas, eurobonos, QE3 en USA, bajadas de tipos y otras polleces. Así que cuanto peor, mejor. Y en esa política suicida está nuestro gobierno.



Pocas veces he leído algo tan estúpido. Yendo de víctimas no se va a solucionar nada. Si los problemas crecen, cortan por lo sano y nos zimbawizan por la vía rápida. Faltaría más creerse el centro, no ya de €pa, sino del mundo mundial.


----------



## Claca (2 Jun 2012)

Claca dijo:


> DOW JONES:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DOWJONES:







Ya está en la zona objetivo, pero a corto plazo ha activado un segundo bajista que lo envía a probar el soporte más relevante, así que mientras la bajista aguante el precio buscará apoyo sobre los 11.700 tal y como se ve en gráfico.

De todos modos la zona que tiene por dela... por debajo el DOW es de soporte muy importante. Tal y como está configurado el precio, por ahora no debería estar amenazada y simplemente debería amortiguar la caída, así que a corto vigilar esa bajista y para un plazo más tranquilo comprobar cómo se acomoda el precio en ese 5% que queda hasta el fibo 61%. Repito que tal y cómo está el asunto el resultado debería ser un rebote, a lo mejor abortando la secuencia de impulsos recién iniciada.


----------



## Fraction (2 Jun 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Por cierto, he leído alguna cosa que no me ha gustado sobre bankinter o que quiero aclarar.....



Señor de nick largo  , por favor, no haga caso a dos o tres descerebrados, sus comentarios son de categoria, y arroja luz sobre nosotros las tiernas gacelas 

En serio, es usted un crack. GRACIAS.


----------



## tonuel (2 Jun 2012)

Caquita de la buena... :S

"The End Game: 2012 And 2013 Will Usher In The End" - The Scariest Presentation Ever? | ZeroHedge

Saludos :S


----------



## pollastre (2 Jun 2012)

Bueno, de vez en cuando hociqueo también por... déjeme ver... ah, sí, el hilo del "maximum pain", umbral del dolor, bono a 6,66% :fiufiu:

Pero sí, parece ser que en cuestión de burbuja.info soy más bien de provincias  del HVEI salgo poco, la verdad.




ApoloCreed dijo:


> Pero hombre,eso es porque su participacion en burbuja se ciñe exclusivamente a este hilo,en el que todo el mundo se habla de usted ::
> 
> Pruebe a hacer algunas incursiones en otros hilos/subforos y vera como la lista esa se pone mucho mas hermosota )


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Jun 2012)

LOL totalle....
Noticias de la 1

"El ibex se aferra a los 6000 puntos....es la bolsa europea que menos baja" ::


----------



## Durmiente (2 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> LOL totalle....
> Noticias de la 1
> 
> "El ibex se aferra a los 6000 puntos....es la bolsa europea que menos baja" ::



Esto es porque somos los mejores del mundo mundial no?


----------



## Lechu (2 Jun 2012)

Yo le estoy muy agradecido pues e seguido alguna recomendación suya y a salido muy bien ,es usted muy valiente por poner puntos de entrada y salida lo pone en bandeja para el que quiera se suba al carro ,eso ya depende de cada uno con sus riesgos ,pero vamos lo da mascado.:Aplauso:
Gracias .
un saludo
.


Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Por cierto, he leído alguna cosa que no me ha gustado sobre bankinter o que quiero aclarar. Creo que he dado no menos de 100 recomendaciones o más entre ibex, valores, cruces etc, comentarios subjetivos sujetos a un riesgo (que si fuera adivino sería el jefe de este mundo y yo si comento que entiendo que algo puede subir o bajar, no lo hago por joder o ir de listo, entre otras cosas pq ni lo necesito ni busco ninguna notoriedad ). Los últimos fueron ibex, santander y mediaset con salida especificada en 3,83 (subió hasta 3,89 creo y luego retrocedió, pero dije cuando había que salir). En San he comentado una entrada en 4,27 con stop en 4,15 por un posible doble techo que se activaría por debajo de 4,15 y por ahora se está cumpliendo la entrada. Bien, al grano, tema bankinter. Primero, es cierto que comenté que se entrase en los niveles entre 3-3,20 previos al doble techo en 3,5. Ahi dije (y está escrito y no manipulado) que habría que salir por debajo de 3,15 pq nos podría enviar a la zona de 2,85-2,80. He dicho tb es cierto, que en la base del canal que estaba haciendo, se podría intentar entrar pq hará pienso y digo pienso una vuelta en V cuando toque subir pq tiene un incremento superior al 40% de lo que haga el ibex.
> Si, yo estoy dentro desde esos 2,85, no me importa mucho, pq sé que el trazado de fibos en escala logaritmica me lo puede enviar a la zona de 3,8-4. Hemos bajado por encima del 45% y del 50% desde en principios de año, cualquier retroceso mínimo entre el 50 y el 61,8%, nos enviaría a una zona para compensar de sobra para que quién se haya quedado entre 3 y 2,80 €.
> Eso es todo


----------



## Durmiente (2 Jun 2012)

> Iniciado por Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva Ver Mensaje
> Por cierto, he leído alguna cosa que no me ha gustado sobre bankinter o que quiero aclarar. Creo que he dado no menos de 100 recomendaciones o más entre ibex, valores, cruces etc, comentarios subjetivos sujetos a un riesgo (que si fuera adivino sería el jefe de este mundo y yo si comento que entiendo que algo puede subir o bajar, no lo hago por joder o ir de listo, entre otras cosas pq ni lo necesito ni busco ninguna notoriedad ). Los últimos fueron ibex, santander y mediaset con salida especificada en 3,83 (subió hasta 3,89 creo y luego retrocedió, pero dije cuando había que salir). En San he comentado una entrada en 4,27 con stop en 4,15 por un posible doble techo que se activaría por debajo de 4,15 y por ahora se está cumpliendo la entrada. Bien, al grano, tema bankinter. Primero, es cierto que comenté que se entrase en los niveles entre 3-3,20 previos al doble techo en 3,5. Ahi dije (y está escrito y no manipulado) que habría que salir por debajo de 3,15 pq nos podría enviar a la zona de 2,85-2,80. He dicho tb es cierto, que en la base del canal que estaba haciendo, se podría intentar entrar pq hará pienso y digo pienso una vuelta en V cuando toque subir pq tiene un incremento superior al 40% de lo que haga el ibex.
> Si, yo estoy dentro desde esos 2,85, no me importa mucho, pq sé que el trazado de fibos en escala logaritmica me lo puede enviar a la zona de 3,8-4. Hemos bajado por encima del 45% y del 50% desde en principios de año, cualquier retroceso mínimo entre el 50 y el 61,8%, nos enviaría a una zona para compensar de sobra para que quién se haya quedado entre 3 y 2,80 €.
> Eso es todo



Yo te agradezco un montón tus análisis y recomendaciones (no siempre las sigo al pie de la letra)

Sabes que soy un incondicional tuyo. 

Por cierto, el que aprieta el botón "comprar" o "vender" en mi cuenta de valores soy yo. 
Además me considero el único responsable.

Gracias.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Jun 2012)

*[Ibertrola]*







Me planteo dos escenarios:

a) caida hasta 2.9€ completa el doble techo en escala log
b) Caida hasta 2,3€ completa doble techo lineal y segundo impulso bajista llevándolo de nuevo a la base del canal.

Hay otros escenarios más complejos pero ya veremos como van sucediéndose los acontecimientos. A vigilar el canalillo azul... y no hablo de pitufina


----------



## Janus (2 Jun 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Muchas gracias Claca pq además te considero un auténtico genio en el AT, muchas gracias.



Amigo, muchos valoramos especialmente las buenas aportaciones que haces.


----------



## Durmiente (2 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> *[Ibertrola]*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues yo prefiero el canalillo azul de pitufina. No sé... lo veo más inspirador, pero serán cosas mías.

Gracias por la recomendación. Una vez que ibertrola pierda la presión a la baja por ser un participada de Bankia (que va a soltar como posesos -a pesr de las provisiones que les estamos pagando todos los españoles), creo que uno de los valores a los que hay que ir atentos.

Tambièn lo pienso de ELE (pero aqui me reservo la opinión de alguno de vosotros que sabe bastante más que yo de rayitas y rallitas).

Por cierto ¿como véis Inditex? ¿creeis que puede hacer un p'arriba a corto-medio pazo?


----------



## Durmiente (2 Jun 2012)

Sobre las recomendaciones de AQNHQV sólo decir una cosa: las marca al tic. 
Con disciplina y sangre fría, siguiendo sus recomendaciones, uno puede sacar buenas plusvis.
Especialmente le agradezco su recomendción sobre BBVA (complementado por otros foreros) Pero DA IGUAL. Si la recomendación no huebiera resultado acertada, que lo fue, el responsable sigo siendo yo.
Eso es algo que tiene que quedr bien claro. Nadie se juega el dinero de uno. El responsable es uno mismo. Le podemos hacer caso a recomendaciones de gente que entienda (aunque no resultaran) o a la propia intuición o (conocimientos/desconocimientos).

EL QUE NO SEPA QUE AQUI HAY UN RIESGO (y mucho, según lo que te juegues) QUE NO SE META C.OÑ.O

(Manoleteeee, Manoleteeee, 
si no sabes torear ¿p'a que te metes?....
etc)


----------



## R3v3nANT (2 Jun 2012)

Guybrush, me quedo con el escenario complejo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Jun 2012)

Respecto a los comentarrios sobre bankinter....

Creo que yo posteé un siyalodeciayo (refiriéndome a que un cierre por debajo de 3€ equivalía a una salida por patas)... Espero que no sea ese el comentario por el que el sr. ANHQV se ha molestado... si así fuese, disculpas miles, que no era intención


----------



## burbubolsa (2 Jun 2012)

Maravedi dijo:


> Relaxxxxxx hay guano para todos:´(



Si se me insulta, me veo en la obligación de responder y defenderme. ¿Algún inconveniente?


----------



## pollastre (2 Jun 2012)

A-haaaa... así que es Ud. el que anda por ahí acosando a ANHQV, ¿ eh ? 

Voy a tener que llamar al Sr. Chinazo para que le aplique a Ud. el severo correctivo que sin duda merece ::




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Respecto a los comentarrios sobre bankinter....
> 
> Creo que yo posteé un siyalodeciayo (refiriéndome a que un cierre por debajo de 3€ equivalía a una salida por patas)... Espero que no sea ese el comentario por el que el sr. ANHQV se ha molestado... si así fuese, disculpas miles, que no era intención


----------



## TenienteDan (2 Jun 2012)

Señor ANHQV me uno a los mensajes de apoyo incondicionalmente. Le queremos, no se enfade y al primero que le reproche algo le mete un /ignore fresco.
Sus análisis son estupendos y todo el mundo debería saber como funciona esto y que no es infalible.
Yo le he seguido en Bankinter, saltando el SL y sin mayores problemas, y también en Mediaset y me llevé unos euritos frescos... le debo un aperitivillo


----------



## bertok (2 Jun 2012)

Bankinter la podremos pillar a 2,10€ (ya lo dijimos en su día).

Dicho esto, ANHQV es un puto crack con aportes de mucho nivel.

Al que no le guste, que vaya a mamarla.


----------



## Sir_Wallace (2 Jun 2012)

_Sactamente_, Si alguien es tan capullo como para no distinguir que esto de la bolsa es bajo cuenta y riesgo de cada uno, entonces se merece las minusvalías que se _coma _por la mala interpretación de un post de algún forero ( o quizás error, da igual ).

Todos somos mayores y sabemos a que jugamos, sino, que nos quiten la patria potestad y el derecho a voto.



bertok dijo:


> Bankinter la podremos pillar a 2,10€ (ya lo dijimos en su día).
> 
> Dicho esto, ANHQV es un puto crack con aportes de mucho nivel.
> 
> Al que no le guste, que vaya a mamarla.


----------



## Maravedi (2 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Si se me insulta, me veo en la obligación de responder y defenderme. ¿Algún inconveniente?



Le veo tenso es la segunda vez que me cita el mismo mensaje en dos días,yo no vi ningún insulto,parece que busca bronca caballero,tomese un Melissa que invito yo.


----------



## Maravedi (2 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Bankinter la podremos pillar a 2,10€ (ya lo dijimos en su día).
> 
> Dicho esto, ANHQV es un puto crack con aportes de mucho nivel.
> 
> Al que no le guste, que vaya a mamarla.



Yo he seguí su recomendación de POP eso si largo sin stop palme leros y aun así la tendencia que marco prácticamente la clavo,evidentemente no voy a culparle ya que la decisión es de cada uno y ANHQV que yo sepa no cobra comisión de recomendación,es uno de los foreros de los que me fió ya que sus análisis son muy buenos


----------



## flawless11 (2 Jun 2012)

Maravedi dijo:


> Le veo tenso es la segunda vez que me cita el mismo mensaje en dos días,yo no vi ningún insulto,parece que busca bronca caballero,tomese un Melissa que invito yo.



Burbubolsa me recuerda al típico matón de discoteca que busca bronca hasta con aquellos que intentan poner paz; noche sí, noche también. Hay que tomarse las cosas con un poco más de filosofía, como decía mi abuelo: 'no te fíes de alguien que está siempre de guasa, como tampoco de aquél que se lo toma todo en serio'. Uno de los mejores consejos que me han dado nunca.

Pero sobre todo este post lo escribo para agradecer a ANHQV por su incalculable aportación al foro en general y a este hilo en particular, es un placer leer sus posts y que comparta su trabajo con nosotros, da gusto tener foreros como usted. 

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Jun 2012)

flawless11 dijo:


> Burbubolsa me recuerda al típico matón de discoteca que busca bronca hasta con aquellos que intentan poner paz; noche sí, noche también. Hay que tomarse las cosas con un poco más de filosofía, como decía mi abuelo: 'no te fíes de alguien que está siempre de guasa, como tampoco de aquél que se lo toma todo en serio'. Uno de los mejores consejos que me han dado nunca.



Bah, ni caso.
Yo creo que simplemente es un pichacorta acomplejado.


----------



## pollastre (2 Jun 2012)

Hoyga, ANHQV, ¿por qué no arreglamos esto por la vía rápida? Díganos el nick del forero que denostó sus análisis, vamos a por él y le damos garrote vil ::

Seriamente, ahora.... ya sabrá Ud. que tengo mucho aprecio por la gente que se la juega cantando análisis y proyecciones en público. Para equivocarse, primero hay que atreverse a hablar. Si yo fuera Ud. no prestaría mayor atención a este asunto, bastante tiempo regala Ud. ya con los excelentes gráficos que postea.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (2 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Respecto a los comentarrios sobre bankinter....
> 
> Creo que yo posteé un siyalodeciayo (refiriéndome a que un cierre por debajo de 3€ equivalía a una salida por patas)... Espero que no sea ese el comentario por el que el sr. ANHQV se ha molestado... si así fuese, disculpas miles, que no era intención



son puntos que me dan..uno que tb es volátil (olvidarlo, es patético mi comentario) :rolleye::rolleye:


----------



## FranR (2 Jun 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Hoyga, ANHQV, ¿por qué no arreglamos esto por la vía rápida? Díganos el nick del forero que denostó sus análisis, vamos a por él y le damos garrote vil ::
> 
> Seriamente, ahora.... ya sabrá Ud. que tengo mucho aprecio por la gente que se la juega cantando análisis y proyecciones en público. Para equivocarse, primero hay que atreverse a hablar. Si yo fuera Ud. no prestaría mayor atención a este asunto, bastante tiempo regala Ud. ya con los excelentes gráficos que postea.



Si, dígalo o ponga el enlace, que no tengo ganas de releer todo el mes de Junio ::

O el mensaje sin nick, para que valoremos un apaleamiento público o un cara a cara con nuestro nuevo amigo malhumorado


----------



## ApoloCreed (2 Jun 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Bah, ni caso.
> Yo creo que simplemente es un pichacorta acomplejado.



Este hilo sin fotos... (perdon,la costumbre) ::


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (2 Jun 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> Sobre las recomendaciones de AQNHQV sólo decir una cosa: las marca al tic.
> Con disciplina y sangre fría, siguiendo sus recomendaciones, uno puede sacar buenas plusvis.
> Especialmente le agradezco su recomendción sobre BBVA (complementado por otros foreros) Pero DA IGUAL. Si la recomendación no huebiera resultado acertada, que lo fue, el responsable sigo siendo yo.
> Eso es algo que tiene que quedr bien claro. Nadie se juega el dinero de uno. El responsable es uno mismo. Le podemos hacer caso a recomendaciones de gente que entienda (aunque no resultaran) o a la propia intuición o (conocimientos/desconocimientos).
> ...



Olvidarlo, un punto ñoño que me ha dado :


----------



## FranR (2 Jun 2012)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Este hilo sin fotos... (perdon,la costumbre) ::


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (2 Jun 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> A-haaaa... así que es Ud. el que anda por ahí acosando a ANHQV, ¿ eh ?
> 
> Voy a tener que llamar al Sr. Chinazo para que le aplique a Ud. el severo correctivo que sin duda merece ::



jeje qué cabroncillos sois


----------



## pollastre (2 Jun 2012)

Acaban de saltar los aproximadores neurales... dan alarma, dan alarma... cuidado que viene un reversal !!







:XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Janus (2 Jun 2012)

Les veo tensos en cuanto a recomendaciones. Tienen razón, ANHQV/Claca/Pollastre/MM/Bertok/Janus/Ponzi/FranR/Mulder/Arminio/Piratón/.......... son todos unos lengua_fácil que se dedican a hacer las gracietas y cuando los resultados salen rojos, se justifican con aquello de "siyalodecíayo" o con aquello de "era un solo comentario".

Les ruego que me hagan caso. Que vendan la casa y saquen todos los ahorros del banco para meterlos en el broker. El lunes a primera hora tienen que invertir:
-Un 20% en Bankia.
-Un 20% en First Solar.
-Un 10% en FCC.
-Un 5% en Patriot Coal.
-Un 5% en James River Coal.
-Un 15% en Facebook.
-Un 5% en Gamesa.
-Un 5% en Maxwell Technologies.
-Un 15% en Banco Popular.

Todo ello con CFDs con alto apalancamiento.

Todas las operaciones hay que cerrarlas el último día de cotización de Agosto de forma que si ganan, me gustaría que me dieran un 20% de las plusvalías como recompensan por la recomendación. Si pierden, me comprometo a compensarles con un 20% de la minusvalía:::Baile::XX::´bla::abajo:ehhh:8::cook::rolleye::::vomito:8:o:


----------



## ApoloCreed (2 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


>



Si ese tio es el mitico Pandoro,y hace visitas a domicilio,la preocupacion por perder pasta deberia tener un caracter secundario para muchos...

Y si la respuesta al post es literal,y se trata del forero burbubolsa...)


----------



## The Hellion (2 Jun 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Acaban de saltar los aproximadores neurales... dan alarma, dan alarma... cuidado que viene un reversal !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahora que su identidad ha quedado amenazada, tendrá que utilizar tecnología de ofuscación







COMPRAR JES-EXTENDER - , en www.jes-extender.es - Distribuidor para Espaa de Jes Extender


----------



## Adriangtir (2 Jun 2012)

Ratifico, ese es el hombre que invite ayer a Gyns. Ahora esta menos fondón, me comentaba que por exceso de trabajo...




FranR dijo:


>


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


>



Venga ya, se ve a la legua que eso es un relleno con calcetines.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (2 Jun 2012)

Telecinco, gráfico a largo y corto. A largo parece que en poco tiempo la media de 50 sesiones empezará a planear y cambiar de sentido cruzando la media de 200 sesiones en un cruce de oro. Yo creo que está en una zona de congestión con un posible ajuste alcista para pegar quizás el último impulso bajista.





Visto más a corto plazo en velas horarias y tal, vemos que ha hecho un doble suelo en 3,28. El impulso podría enviarlo a 3,23 pero si el doble suelo se confirma y activa por encima de 3,90, nos podríamos ir a los 4,50. Una estrategia posible sería, entrar ahora con stop por debajo de 3,20 (el impulso podría enviarlo a los 3,23 que por otra parte coincide con el mínimo de este año).





A dormir un rato..


----------



## ApoloCreed (2 Jun 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Telecinco, gráfico a largo y corto. *Ha largo parece* que en poco tiempo la media de 50 sesiones empezará a planear y cambiar de sentido cruzando la media de 200 sesiones en un cruce de oro. Yo creo que está en una zona de congestión con un posible ajuste alcista para pegar quizás el último impulso bajista.



Se que se barajaba la posibilidad de aplicar garrote vil a quien pudiera ofender a este forero,pero...:fiufiu:


----------



## pollastre (2 Jun 2012)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Se que se barajaba la posibilidad de aplicar garrote vil a quien pudiera ofender a este forero,pero...:fiufiu:



Ese es un trabajo para Pecata Minuta. Ella hará caer la furia del talibán hortojráfico sobre ANHQV ...

Debe Ud. comprender que no podemos tomarnos la justicia por nuestra mano: en este hilo tenemos unos procedimientos de castigo para los foreros muy estrictos y bien definidos , y su observancia es inalienable ::


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Jun 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Ese es un trabajo para Pecata Minuta. Ella hará caer la furia del talibán hortojráfico sobre ANHQV ...
> 
> Debe Ud. comprender que no podemos tomarnos la justicia por nuestra mano: en este hilo tenemos unos procedimientos de castigo para los foreros muy estrictos y bien definidos , y su observancia es inalienable ::



No se preocupen, esas "h" de más compensan las que no pone el gatito.
Además este forero está afectado, tengamos compasión.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (2 Jun 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Les veo tensos en cuanto a recomendaciones. Tienen razón, ANHQV/Claca/Pollastre/MM/Bertok/Janus/Ponzi/FranR/Mulder/Arminio/Piratón/.......... son todos unos lengua_fácil que se dedican a hacer las gracietas y cuando los resultados salen rojos, se justifican con aquello de "siyalodecíayo" o con aquello de "era un solo comentario".
> 
> Les ruego que me hagan caso. Que vendan la casa y saquen todos los ahorros del banco para meterlos en el broker. El lunes a primera hora tienen que invertir:
> -Un 20% en Bankia.
> ...



Janus, quizás en este foro (quién sabe si no habrá que migrar de burbuja en un futuro si calopez no espabila.) nos estamos juntando personas del mundo del trading o relacionados con él, con + conocimiento que muchos servicios de banca privada de este país (entre otras cosas, algunos de ellos compañeros míos de servicios centrales, nos lee todas las noches y flipan, de verdad que os lo digo así. Por cierto, en semanitas, en los Madriles..)


----------



## burbubolsa (2 Jun 2012)

Maravedi dijo:


> Le veo tenso es la segunda vez que me cita el mismo mensaje en dos días,yo no vi ningún insulto,parece que busca bronca caballero,tomese un Melissa que invito yo.



Yo creo que se mete donde no le llaman. Si tengo derecho a la defensa de mi honor, habrá moderación.


----------



## burbubolsa (2 Jun 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Bah, ni caso.
> Yo creo que simplemente es un pichacorta acomplejado.



Insultos. Exijo una rectificación pública.


----------



## burbubolsa (2 Jun 2012)

flawless11 dijo:


> Burbubolsa me recuerda al típico matón de discoteca que busca bronca hasta con aquellos que intentan poner paz; noche sí, noche también. Hay que tomarse las cosas con un poco más de filosofía, como decía mi abuelo: 'no te fíes de alguien que está siempre de guasa, como tampoco de aquél que se lo toma todo en serio'. Uno de los mejores consejos que me han dado nunca.
> 
> Pero sobre todo este post lo escribo para agradecer a ANHQV por su incalculable aportación al foro en general y a este hilo en particular, es un placer leer sus posts y que comparta su trabajo con nosotros, da gusto tener foreros como usted.
> 
> Un saludo a todos.



Yo creo que debería tener un poco más de respeto cuando se dirige a un conforero. Si no, esto se convertirá en un estercolero. Reportado.


----------



## ApoloCreed (2 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Yo creo que debería tener un poco más de respeto cuando se dirige a un conforero. Si no, esto se convertirá en un estercolero. Reportado.



Que conste que yo me iba a dormir,y ademas soy una persona pacifica renuente a cualquier tipo de enfrentamiento tanto fisico como verbal (el primero sobre todo),pero recuerdo como calificaba de "estupido" un inocente comentario un par de paginas atras...no lo llamaria yo actitud respetuosa realmente...o


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (2 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Yo creo que debería tener un poco más de respeto cuando se dirige a un conforero. Si no, esto se convertirá en un estercolero. Reportado.



Venga, olvidarlo ya, burbubolsa yo te leo bastante, eres de los que más siguen los cruces y creo que con bastante acierto además, en todo caso creo que los consejos que te dan a veces no te hacen mal, de verdad. Piénsalo.


----------



## FranR (2 Jun 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Venga, olvidarlo ya, burbubolsa yo te leo bastante, eres de los que más siguen los cruces y creo que con bastante acierto además, en todo caso creo que los consejos que te dan a veces no te hacen mal, de verdad. Piénsalo.



Reportado por blando y mediador

Quiero mi reporte, me siento excluido ::


----------



## FranR (2 Jun 2012)




----------



## credulo (2 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Reportado por blando y mediador
> 
> Quiero mi reporte, me siento excluido ::



Le acabo de reportar por no decirme cómo calcula sus niveles y eso es intolerable.

Sr. FranR exigo una satisfacción.

::


----------



## FranR (2 Jun 2012)

Me pido reportar a Pollastre y al Pirata. 


Sr Crédulo si exige una satisfacción hable con Adriantigir, tiene el número de Pandoro. Le dejará más satisfecho que humilde servidor.


----------



## burbubolsa (2 Jun 2012)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Que conste que yo me iba a dormir,y ademas soy una persona pacifica renuente a cualquier tipo de enfrentamiento tanto fisico como verbal (el primero sobre todo),pero recuerdo como calificaba de "estupido" un inocente comentario un par de paginas atras...no lo llamaria yo actitud respetuosa realmente...o



Es que el comportamiento al que hacía referencia, tratar de airear un rumor infundado, como que Grecia ya ha decidido salir del €, es estúpido. No hay ninguna noticia confirmada, y solo circula por la red una serie de imágenes que me resultan bastante sospechosas. Me parece un bulo, y tomarlo como notición resulta estúpido, si no delictivo.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Jun 2012)

Sabeis que hoy no hay bolsa, no? ::


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (2 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Me pido reportar a Pollastre y al Pirata.
> 
> 
> Sr Crédulo si exige una satisfacción hable con Adriantigir, tiene el número de Pandoro. Le dejará más satisfecho que humilde servidor.



Venga, ahí va un reporte. 










Es mi una visión a largo plazo del ibex en días en escala lineal y en meses en escala logarítmica. No tengo claro a donde iremos con este 3º "supuesto" quiero decir impulso bajista, si será el azul o el naranja. Pero hay algo significativo, tanto un posible 2º impulso bajista de muy largo plazo (en grueso), como un objetivo de un triángulo +- simétrico y finalmente en gráfico mensual (para ahorrar espacios e hitos intermedios) en escala logarítmica que rompería un canal alcista de muy largo plazo a la baja, ok y con unas velas importantes (se ven que son buenas marubozus..) como suelen decir los libros, tanto uno como el otro como el otro.. nos envía a esa zona. Hombre, cuesta creer que nos vayamos a los 3000, pero si vemos que después del próximo ajusta alcista, cumplimos el objetivo del 3º impulso y caemos, habría que tenerlo en consideración.


----------



## Sir_Wallace (2 Jun 2012)

_Bahhh _eso como cuando decían que Chanquete había muerto ::



las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Sabeis que hoy no hay bolsa, no? ::


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (2 Jun 2012)

Maravedi dijo:


> Yo he seguí su recomendación de POP eso si largo sin stop palme leros y aun así la tendencia que marco prácticamente la clavo,evidentemente no voy a culparle ya que la decisión es de cada uno y ANHQV que yo sepa no cobra comisión de recomendación,es uno de los foreros de los que me fió ya que sus análisis son muy buenos



popular se debería ir sobre 1 € (0,9 y largos -1,1 me da vista desde 2 objetivos de impulsos medidos de maneras diferentes pero con idéntico destino por lo que veo) a medio plazo verano-otoño. Bankinter, cuando haga el ajuste alcista, salimos, y la esperamos a eso 2,1 que dice bertok para sacar ciertas plusvis y luego esperarla como objetivo bajista final en la zona de 1,5-1,6 €.


----------



## pollastre (2 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Me pido reportar a Pollastre y al Pirata.



Detecto cierta mofa, befa y escarnio en su comentario con insultos.

Exijo inmediata satisfacción.

Reportado.

Supervitaminado.

Y supermineralizado.


----------



## Durmiente (2 Jun 2012)

sir_wallace dijo:


> _bahhh _eso como cuando decían que chanquete había muerto ::



¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ no me digas que chanquete ha muerto !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Hellion (2 Jun 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ no me digas que chanquete ha muerto !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









No estaba muerto, estaba de parranda.


----------



## vigobay (2 Jun 2012)

Hechadle un vistazo a esto!!! 
Para ellos si hay rebote será efímero porque en análisis de largo plazo estamos en la parte final de un rebote alcista de un mercado bajista porque no nos enfrentamos a una crisis sino a una depresión en toda regla. Esto es sólo el avance que me llegó hoy por e-mail

[url=http://www.elliottwave.com/single-issues/ff/FFS3-Bearish-You-Bet-You-Will-Be-Too-Once-You-See-What-We-See-1205.aspx?code=emez]Bearish? You Bet. You Will Be Too -- Once You See What We See | Elliott Wave International[/URL]

Yo voy todo corto en ETFs shorts americanos apalancados (tienen más potencial de caída a medio-largo plazo) , pero he cerrado algunas posiciones para volver a entrar más arriba si hay rebote. En fin, yo soy de su misma opinión


----------



## Durmiente (2 Jun 2012)

c.*.*.O Dadme unas gracias o algo que esto en el 666 y no me gusta un pelo....


----------



## Ajetreo (2 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Insultos. Exijo una rectificación pública.





Reflexiono, edito y borro la respuesta que le había dado a burbubolsa, 

Ya exprese mi opinión en mayo y no es cuestión de agravar su situación


----------



## Adriangtir (2 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Me pido reportar a Pollastre y al Pirata.
> 
> 
> Sr Crédulo si exige una satisfacción hable con Adriantigir, tiene el número de Pandoro. Le dejará más satisfecho que humilde servidor.



El móvil o el del despacho?


----------



## pipoapipo (2 Jun 2012)

joer, a ustedes los sabados ya se les va el guindal del todo.....

no nos engañemos, esta todo el mundo esperando otro chute, sea del BCE, una Q3,....... y lo normal es q ambos se produzcan proximamente..........pero sera un mero alivio............. aqui todos creemos/pensamos que el año proximo sera el del guanus maximus (una vez q pasen las elecciones usa)

el ibex solo puede subir si suben los demas, no creo q tenga una subida previa a la de otros indices pq el dinero esta saliendo de españa, no creo q nadie meta pasta para subir si teme q esto se convierta en una ratonera y mas sin una solucion para la banca (miren los accionistas de bankia.........con esa inyeccion publica convertida en acciones va a diluirse el valor de los titulos como un azucarillo), pero es mi opinion

ademas, la pinta de los americanos es horrible, no hacian cosas como esta desde agosto del año pasado........ o elaboramos por aqui un suelo durante un tiempo o aun queda bajada.....

iremos viendo, espero q la gente se haga inversor de largo plazo por decision propia y no por obligacion...


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (2 Jun 2012)

El euro/dólar puede rebotar, puede, a zona mínima de 1,30-1,31. Ha cumplido casi casi el objetivo del 2º impulso y parece que va realizando una canal algo irregular. En todo caso, no tenemos ningún objetivo ahora mismo activado, esperemos a ver como reacciona.


----------



## Claca (2 Jun 2012)

A petición de ponzi, HEN:







A corto bajista, buscando apoyo en la zona que marca tanto la figura de vuelta como el tercer impulso. De momento, por lo tanto, no se toca. Ahora bien, de cara al medio plazo pinta muy bien habiendo superado los 40 euros, y de hecho se aprecia en el gráfico que la corrección que está efectuando tan sólo supone un retroceso hasta el 38% fibo.

Lo lógico es esperar a que realice la caída hasta como mínimo los 41,50 y ver si ahí va frenando, buscando entonces, si realmente lo hace, un punto de entrada para largos.


----------



## Durmiente (2 Jun 2012)

Gracias, j*d*r, me da yuyu el numerito.....


----------



## Durmiente (2 Jun 2012)

Por ciero, hablando de hechos heroicos de la banca española...

Unimm ha dicho que no paga los próximos intereres de las preferentes que tocaban en Agosto.

¿Unimm forma ya parte de BBVA? ¿No?


----------



## Janus (2 Jun 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> joer, a ustedes los sabados ya se les va el guindal del todo.....
> 
> no nos engañemos, esta todo el mundo esperando otro chute, sea del BCE, una Q3,....... y lo normal es q ambos se produzcan proximamente..........pero sera un mero alivio............. aqui todos creemos/pensamos que el año proximo sera el del guanus maximus (una vez q pasen las elecciones usa)
> 
> ...



Yo me voy a mojar y supongo que erraré el tiro pero ahí queda.

IBEX sufriendo hasta tocar los 5600 puntos. No sé si llegará ahí del tirón o si previamente rebotará algo desde los niveles actuales (hasta 6400 no más).
Este periodo de bajada debe coincidir con el SP bajando a soportes de 1265 y 1220/15 si realmente quieren meter miedo al personal lo cual es posible si después quieren hacer un viaje largo.
Posteriormente, índices desde mínimos, comienzan una subida fuerte y sostenida hacia las elecciones usanas en donde harían máximos durante los dos meses posteriores. Esto llevaría al SP a máximos recientes (con posible extensión hasta 1475/500 y al IBEX hasta los 7200 e incluso extensión hasta los 7800. Después guano de verdad en ambos índices, el IBEX mirando hacia los 5600 como primer paso y ahí se produciría una lucha fuerte para decidir si esa cota es el fin del ciclo bajista o si se va al menos 1000 puntos más abajo. Este segundo escenario es verdaderamente factible porque veo que el ciclo bajista perfectamente puede durar hasta el 2015 o 2017 si hay una dilatación seria del sesgo económico.

Desde la óptica de las excusas que imperarán podemos tener:

-Escenario de deflación.
-Un QE que no termina por aparecer.
-Un QE que aparece pero no tiene la entidad que se esperaba.
-El PIB europeo yendo en picado.
-El arrase total económico de España e Italia.
-La Belén Esteban que se vuelve a casar .... con Jesulín.

..... da igual, cualquier escenario económico se puede contar desde la perspectiva positiva o la perspectiva negativa.

Tengo bastante claro, a riesgo de que es un opinión subjetiva, que la mayor crísis de los últimos 80 años se merece la mayor ostia bursátil de los últimos 80 años. En la medida que esa leche sea grande, más grande será el próximo megaciclo.

Desde el punto de vista de actuación, tengo claro que habría que entrar en 5900 con un cargado (una cuarta parte del total) y en 5600 con otro cargado (otra cuarta parte) asumiendo un SL hasta 5100. Es un risk importante pero el reward sería 4 veces mayor si se meten los otros dos cargadores durante la subida para quedarse cubierto ante pérdidas. En cuanto se cumpla el target, totalmente fuera y a ver cómo proceder para construir una cartera bajista. Este segundo punto quedaría sujeto a ver realmente (y comprobarlo) que hay una vuelta de los índices hacia abajo.

Bueno, ya tienen ahí "chicha" para comentar.

P.D: Recuerden que soy un inversión muy práctico y que me bajo del tren en cuanto veo que no lleva al destino previsto


----------



## burbublase (2 Jun 2012)

Ademas de discutir, leen Vds. de vez en cuando los titulares? 

In ejpain

*Rajoy asegura que España no se encuentra “al borde de ningún precipicio”*

Meanwhile in Djermani

Bundesregierung will Spanien unter den Rettungsschirm drängen

Deutschland will Spanien unter den europäischen Rettungsschirm drängen - SPIEGEL ONLINE

""Spanien ist ein solides Land", beteuert Premier Mariano Rajoy. Doch das Vertrauen von Angela Merkel und Wolfgang Schäuble ist gering. Nach SPIEGEL-Informationen wollen sie Spanien unter dem Rettungsschirm EFSF sehen - und so die Folgen eines möglichen Euro-Austritts von Griechenland begrenzen."

Somos portada. Utilicen guugle para traducir.

Bundesregierung will Spanien offenbar unter Rettungsschirm drängen

Bundesregierung will Spanien offenbar unter Rettungsschirm drängen | WAZ.de

Otro.

Anlegern droht wilde Woche

Marktausblick: Anlegern droht wilde Woche | FTD.de

Nos quedan 2 telediarios :´(

cuidado el lunes


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Jun 2012)

Pido perdon al sr. Burbubolsa porque he dicho una ordinariez
Micropene habria sido un termino mucho mas preciso.
Ruego de nuevo que me perdone


----------



## burbublase (2 Jun 2012)

Parece que no va a esperar hasta las elecciones Griegas.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (2 Jun 2012)

Cuando fue intervenida Grecia?? qué hizo su bolsa desde entonces, subió o bajo fuertemente? por qué deberíamos de tener un camino diferente? tenemos menos paro? menos endeudamiento privado (empresas o familias)? menores rigideces en cuanto a administración pública, pensiones o prestaciones sociales? pues yo creo que nuestro punto de partida para seguir cayendo, sigue siendo ideal, desde luego o como mucho para un mercado cuasilateral, pero no para más. España tiene un grave problema y lo que le están diciendo es que aún están buscando hora para quirófano (momento de la intervención) pero ni sabemos como vamos a salir ni cuanto tiempo nos llevará recuperarnos. Además, ni parece que vayamos a tener menos paro el próximo y quizás el siguiente, ni parece que nuestras empresas vayan a mejorar resultados ni dividendos (sobre todo, los bancos que incluson puede que unos cuantos, ni repartan). No es pesimismo, si bajamos de 5300, me da que nos vamos al rango de 2500-3000


----------



## Sipanha (2 Jun 2012)

Saludos a todos. 
Estando como estamos en un mercado bajista ahora mismo, lo que hizo el Ibex el viernes me suena a trampa caza rebotes larguistas de aupa. 
Pienso que ahora, tras el dato usano del paro, que seguro las manos fuertes conocían, todos los que entrasen largos van a ser desintegrados el lunes. 
Y como dice Janus, el posible rebote llegaría en los 126x del sp500.


----------



## burbublase (2 Jun 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Cuando fue intervenida Grecia?? qué hizo su bolsa desde entonces, subió o bajo fuertemente? por qué deberíamos de tener un camino diferente? tenemos menos paro? menos endeudamiento privado (empresas o familias)? menores rigideces en cuanto a administración pública, pensiones o prestaciones sociales? pues yo creo que nuestro punto de partida para seguir cayendo, sigue siendo ideal, desde luego o como mucho para un mercado cuasilateral, pero no para más. España tiene un grave problema *y lo que le están diciendo es que aún están buscando hora para quirófano *(momento de la intervención) pero ni sabemos como vamos a salir ni cuanto tiempo nos llevará recuperarnos. Además, ni parece que vayamos a tener menos paro el próximo y quizás el siguiente, ni parece que nuestras empresas vayan a mejorar resultados ni dividendos (sobre todo, los bancos que incluson puede que unos cuantos, ni repartan). No es pesimismo, si bajamos de 5300, me da que nos vamos al rango de 2500-3000



Yo lo interpreto distinto lo del quirofano, y es que el momento esta aqui, y ahora. Los del spiegel, waz y ftd en estas cosas no las dicen porque si.

En todo lo demas estoy de acuerdo con Vd. El camino diferente quiza sea mas lento, es mas dificil de maniobrar un pais del tamano de espana.

La verdad es que estoy un poco apenado. E incluso no descarto efectos positivos.

Lo que hara la bolsa? por eso he dicho lo de cuidado.


----------



## Pepe Broz (2 Jun 2012)

Irlanda a fue intervenida en diciembre 2010

La bolsa hizo esto.
;



Gráfico del índice de ISEQ-OVERALL PRICE - Yahoo! Finanzas


----------



## bertok (2 Jun 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Saludos a todos.
> Estando como estamos en un mercado bajista ahora mismo, lo que hizo el Ibex el viernes me suena a trampa caza rebotes larguistas de aupa.
> Pienso que ahora, tras el dato usano del paro, que seguro las manos fuertes conocían, todos los que entrasen largos van a ser desintegrados el lunes.
> Y como dice Janus, el posible rebote llegaría en los 126x del sp500.



Tenemos una bajista desde los 8600 que guia nuestro camino ::

Yo creo que han estado un par de jornadas acumulando, pero ya se verá si es así o no.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (2 Jun 2012)

Pepe Broz dijo:


> Irlanda a fue intervenida en diciembre 2010
> 
> La bolsa hizo esto.
> ;
> ...



muy bueno, un lateral claro. Hay que especificar que Irlanda teníamo un problema, no varios problemas (no tiene ni por asomo nuestro paro, es un país competitivo y su economía es capitalista 100% (pocos impuesto, mercado de trabajo poco rígido, etc).


----------



## bertok (2 Jun 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> muy bueno, un lateral claro. Hay que especificar que Irlanda teníamo un problema, no varios problemas (no tiene ni por asomo nuestro paro, es un país competitivo y su economía es capitalista 100% (pocos impuesto, mercado de trabajo poco rígido, etc).



Cuando nos intervengan, es posible que la primera reacción sea a la baja pero en varios meses estaremos por encima de los niveles preintervención.

La caida que estamos viendo ya está "descontando" toda esta mierda.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (2 Jun 2012)

Vosotros que pensariáis si un país X tuviera nuestras inquietantes cifras macroeconómicas, si escucháseis que su gobierno ha querido colarle el pufo de un banco al BCE y el presidente del BCE saliese diciendo que peor imposible por 1ª vez en la historia (por cierto, solo le criticamos aquí), si una persona del gabinete de gobierno sin experiencia internacional ni económica se marchase a los Usa para no sé que decir ni más ni menos que al Secretario del Tesoro y la presidenta del FMI (el diálogo sería, necesito dinero? la respuesta que le darían es lo estudiaremos = "hace un sol de puta madre"), todo eso con intérprete de *inglés* hoy en día. Si el presidente de ese gobierno no hiciera nada más que decir que no hay que preocuparse, que no estamos mal y tal (recuerdo que Rato hace un par de meses se proponía adquirir Cajas y todo, así que los mensajes de optimismo son lo que son).
Qué diríamos?? vaya mierda, que los echen (pq eso estamos diciendo de los griegos, y nosotros no sabemos hasta la fecha si vamos a estar en un futuro mejor, igual o peor).


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (2 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Cuando nos intervengan, es posible que la primera reacción sea a la baja pero en varios meses estaremos por encima de los niveles preintervención.
> 
> La caida que estamos viendo ya está "descontando" toda esta mierda.



Si, pero cuando nos intervengan, sabremos realmente como estamos, que ese es el problema, que no sabemos si podemos salir o no de ésta (alguién podría hacerse una idea del agujero de bankia hace un mes). El mercado descuenta lo que sabe, y si mandan a esas consultoras es pq no saben aún como estamos.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (2 Jun 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Cuando fue intervenida Grecia?? qué hizo su bolsa desde entonces, subió o bajo fuertemente? por qué deberíamos de tener un camino diferente? tenemos menos paro? menos endeudamiento privado (empresas o familias)? menores rigideces en cuanto a administración pública, pensiones o prestaciones sociales? pues yo creo que nuestro punto de partida para seguir cayendo, sigue siendo ideal, desde luego o como mucho para un mercado cuasilateral, pero no para más. España tiene un grave problema y lo que le están diciendo es que aún están buscando hora para quirófano (momento de la intervención) pero ni sabemos como vamos a salir ni cuanto tiempo nos llevará recuperarnos. Además, ni parece que vayamos a tener menos paro el próximo y quizás el siguiente, ni parece que nuestras empresas vayan a mejorar resultados ni dividendos (sobre todo, los bancos que incluson puede que unos cuantos, ni repartan). No es pesimismo, si bajamos de 5300, me da que nos vamos al rango de 2500-3000



Grecia ha sido intervenida varias veces. La primera vez en mayo del 2010.

Aquí tienes un estupendo enlace con la cronología de la crisis griega:

Cronología de la crisis de Grecia - RTVE.es

He estado mirando Portugal (la bolsa griega no sé ni como se llama). En la misma página que he puesto antes hay un enlace de la crisis portuguesa:

Cronología de la crisis en Portugal - RTVE.es

Portugal pidió un rescate el 6 de abril del 2011. Según esto al día siguiente, sus bancos subieron fuertemente en bolsa. Pero por si acaso, os pongo un gráfico de la evolución del PSI 20, para ver si ahora peponinho campa a sus anchas desde entonces o rui pandoro se está poniendo las botas. Juzgar vosotros mismos:







Esto de la cronología es muy útil porque sirve para darse cuenta que los rescates no sirven para nada, son mecanismos para que Alemania apriete las tuercas como a ellos les gusta. En Portugal congelaron pensiones, sueldo de funcionarios y *recortaron la prestación por desempleo*. El resultado: Portugal pidió rescate cuando tenía que pagar un 8,55% por sus bonos a 10 años y unos meses después (el 6 de Julio) su bono a 10 años cotizaba al 13% según la cronología (os recomiendo leerlas ambas).


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (2 Jun 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Grecia ha sido intervenida varias veces. La primera vez en mayo del 2010.
> 
> Aquí tienes un estupendo enlace con la cronología de la crisis griega:
> 
> ...



Mira, España va a aumentar su deuda pública este año simplemente financiando el déficit del pasado año y el que saldrá de éste (eso, y seguramente el saneamiento del sistema financiero). Imagina que estamos en el 65% de Deuda Pública sobre el PIB con un coste medio pasado del 4-4,5% (de ahí salen los 30.000 millones). Si nos vamos al 75-80% de deuda pública con un tipo medio del 5,5% (pq los paquetes fuertes los renovaremos en julio y octubre), pues tendríamos 800.000 millones de euros al 5,5%, eso son + de 40.000 millones + para el saco de los presupuestos, como el otro paquete que es el paro, poco pinta tiene de bajar, pues o tiran de pensiones o no sé de que pueden tirar. 
Por otra parte, Santander aún está a un 25-30 % del objetivo por AT, otros bancos a un 40-50% de ese objetivo, empresas como Abengoa, ACS etc a un 50-60% del objetivo bajista por AT. Inditex que es la + fuerte, tendrá que bajar y corregir y corregirá al estilo de lo que lo hagan quizás industrias similares de indices extranjero y lo harán y bien, inditex cayendo que aún no la hecho, va a tirar del ibex para abajo o creéis que si inditex se va a 50 pavos, no lo nota nuestro indice. Aqui hay mucho partido aún.


----------



## bertok (2 Jun 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Si, pero cuando nos intervengan, sabremos realmente como estamos, que ese es el problema, que no sabemos si podemos salir o no de ésta (alguién podría hacerse una idea del agujero de bankia hace un mes). El mercado descuenta lo que sabe, y si mandan a esas consultoras es pq no saben aún como estamos.



En Bankia han pedido pasta a tuti plein.

Yo calculo que para el global del resto de los banquitos patrios, las necesidades de provisión rondarán el 70% - 60% de su capitalización actual.

Huid de los bancos, en serio.


----------



## Pepe Broz (2 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Cuando nos intervengan, es posible que la primera reacción sea a la baja pero en varios meses estaremos por encima de los niveles preintervención.
> 
> La caida que estamos viendo ya está "descontando" toda esta mierda.





Si. Es el mejor de los casos, como nos ha mostrado Arminio con Portugal y Grecia. Al final lo de los 3000 será realista...::


----------



## Arminio_borrado (2 Jun 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Mira, España va a aumentar su deuda pública este año simplemente financiando el déficit del pasado año y el que saldrá de éste (eso, y seguramente el saneamiento del sistema financiero). Imagina que estamos en el 65% de Deuda Pública sobre el PIB con un coste medio pasado del 4-4,5% (de ahí salen los 30.000 millones). Si nos vamos al 75-80% de deuda pública con un tipo medio del 5,5% (pq los paquetes fuertes los renovaremos en julio y octubre), pues tendríamos 800.000 millones de euros al 5,5%, eso son + de 40.000 millones + para el saco de los presupuestos, como el otro paquete que es el paro, poco pinta tiene de bajar, pues o tiran de pensiones o no sé de que pueden tirar.
> Por otra parte, Santander aún está a un 25-30 % del objetivo por AT, otros bancos a un 40-50% de ese objetivo, empresas como Abengoa, ACS etc a un 50-60% del objetivo bajista por AT. Inditex que es la + fuerte, tendrá que bajar y corregir y corregirá al estilo de lo que lo hagan quizás industrias similares de indices extranjero y lo harán y bien, inditex cayendo que aún no la hecho, va a tirar del ibex para abajo o creéis que si inditex se va a 50 pavos, no lo nota nuestro indice. Aqui hay mucho partido aún.



Ya, ya lo sé. Yo solo he puesto la evolución búrsatil de un pais después de ser intervenido, que era lo que alguno preguntaba.

En cuanto al SAN, igual te quedas corto. Pero bastante. A mi me han llegado a decirme que las voy a ver en 2. Y quien me lo ha dicho, sabe de esto.



bertok dijo:


> En Bankia han pedido pasta a tuti plein.
> 
> Yo calculo que para el global del resto de los banquitos patrios, las necesidades de provisión rondarán el 70% - 60% de su capitalización actual.
> 
> Huid de los bancos, en serio.



Los bancos tienen un pufo enorme. Hay un escenario, que sería convertir toda esa deuda en acciones, que de llevarse a cabo, el palo para los accionistas sería mayúsculo, homérico como dice Mr.P.


----------



## sarkweber (2 Jun 2012)

bertok, me parece que te vas a quedar corto en este rango 5720 - 5693. Esto tiene que caer mas. La cosa esta muy malita.


----------



## bertok (2 Jun 2012)

sarkweber dijo:


> bertok, me parece que te vas a quedar corto en este rango 5720 - 5693. Esto tiene que caer mas. La cosa esta muy malita.



Es para el primer rebote, más adelante nos tendremos que largar del país :fiufiu:


----------



## sarkweber (2 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Es para el primer rebote, más adelante nos tendremos que largar del país :fiufiu:



Ya me quedo mas tranquilo. :::: No esperaba menos de ti.


----------



## Janus (2 Jun 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Si, pero cuando nos intervengan, sabremos realmente como estamos, que ese es el problema, que no sabemos si podemos salir o no de ésta (alguién podría hacerse una idea del agujero de bankia hace un mes). El mercado descuenta lo que sabe, y si mandan a esas consultoras es pq no saben aún como estamos.



Si intervienen España, los bancos entran en un nuevo paradigma y entonces se dará las gracias por que no valgan cero euros. Si hay intervención, el capital en manos privadas diferentes a el Estado va a ser una quinta parte de lo que es ahora. Entonces sí que el SAN y BBVA pueden valer menos de la mitad de lo que vale ahora (miren los bancos de Grecia, Irlanda ......... así como Citi, BoA, Lloyds, RBS que todos cotizan una fracción del precio de los máximos).

Si intervienen España, vendrán posiblemente dos años de derrumbe económico (eso es un ajuste y por eso se llama así) muy importante y los beneficios de las empresas españolas se van a quedar on the scratch. Entonces un IBEX de 4000 sea incluso caro para el PER que representarán los beneficios de las empresas españolas. Se verán empresas de solera con pérdidas varios años.

Todo esto en el caso de que sea una intervención severa. Si hay otro esquema más benevolente, habrá menos daño pero habrá daño. El problema es que los alemanes van en plan obtener ventaja de todo y van a ir a saco para reventar países.


----------



## The Hellion (2 Jun 2012)

Señores, tengan en cuenta que en el momento menos esperado aparece Mr. Brightside, lee todo esto y le da un soponcio. 

Y hay que tener claro lo que está pasando, pero también hay que tener claro que pase lo que pase 

[YOUTUBE]g6HolknMwIQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Claca (2 Jun 2012)

Otra del pack de los fundis, DANONE:







Técnicamente está alcista, todavía inmerso en el segundo impulso -si bien le queda poco hasta el objetivo, se puede dar por cumplido-. Mientras aguante la directriz, todo bien.

Nos interesa especialmente la zona que hay en los 48,40, porque es el 61% fibo del inicio de la reacción alcista que rompe la figura, un nivel de soporte muy importante, la MM200 y porque probablemente su pérdida suponga validar la formación en cuña que se está gestando, lo cual llevaría el precio a probar soportes en niveles inferiores, por lo que habría que esperar fuera (cuando se inicia una tendencia bajista, lo lógico no es ir prodando soportes, sino esperar a que cedan las resistencias para entrar). Mientras aguante, se pueda estar comprado en este valor.


----------



## Claca (2 Jun 2012)

Y el que faltaba... SAP. Con este termino los deberes:







El fondo del valor es muy bueno, si se ve de lejos mejor, pero a corto plazo está bajista. Mientras no supere los 47 euros, la tendencia natural de SAP será ir en busca de la zona cercana a los 42. Ahí y proximidades tiene un soportazo, y de momento la inercia bajista que lleva no da para romperlo, así que el que quiere probar largos o se espera a que rompa la estructura bajista, o prueba suerte un poco más abajo, aprovechando el goteo a la baja de la acción, porque de momento el rumbo está claro.


----------



## Janus (3 Jun 2012)

La Noria hablando de la crisis y de que esto está para irse al carajo. Como empiecen así, vamos a tener que pensar que cuando la crisis llega a las pescaderías .... es que ha salido de los mercados.


----------



## bertok (3 Jun 2012)

Janus dijo:


> La Noria hablando de la crisis y de que esto está para irse al carajo. Como empiecen así, vamos a tener que pensar que cuando la crisis llega a las pescaderías .... es que ha salido de los mercados.



No veas esa mierda ::

Te recomiendo La Tierra de los Muertos Vivientes


----------



## The Hellion (3 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> *No veas esa mierda* ::
> 
> Te recomiendo La Tierra de los Muertos Vivientes



Pocas cosas mejores para un buen sentimiento contrario; bueno sí, que te lo cuente alguien de quien te fíes, y así te ahorras verlo. ::


----------



## españa profunda (3 Jun 2012)

buenas noches
despues de alcanzar el objetivo que se habia marcado de 6400 ( dicho sea de paso, se lo ha comido sin darse cuenta sin ni siquiera un triste rebote ),es probable que veamos los 5560 que son los minimos de sept 2002, esto en el ibex claro.
Respecto a SAN mucha atencion si este mes cierra por debajo de los 4.55, romperia la tendencia primaria alcista que salvo por los pelos en 2009 y que trae desde 1992 nada menos. si no consigue cerrar por encima de los 4.55 no descarto para nada verlo algun dia sobre los dos euros.
BBVA en muy parecida situacion de san,los 4.65 los tiene que aguantar para no perder la tendencia primaria alcista.
espero haber aportado algo de perspectiva para saber por donde andamos. saludos y suerte.


----------



## Janus (3 Jun 2012)

españa profunda dijo:


> buenas noches
> despues de alcanzar el objetivo que se habia marcado de 6400 ( dicho sea de paso, se lo ha comido sin darse cuenta sin ni siquiera un triste rebote ),es probable que veamos los 5560 que son los minimos de sept 2002, esto en el ibex claro.
> Respecto a SAN mucha atencion si este mes cierra por debajo de los 4.55, romperia la tendencia primaria alcista que salvo por los pelos en 2009 y que trae desde 1992 nada menos. si no consigue cerrar por encima de los 4.55 no descarto para nada verlo algun dia sobre los dos euros.
> BBVA en muy parecida situacion de san,los 4.65 los tiene que aguantar para no perder la tendencia primaria alcista.
> espero haber aportado algo de perspectiva para saber por donde andamos. saludos y suerte.



Las empresas tienes sus ciclos vitales y aparecen + desaparecen con una facilidad pasmosa. Ha sido y seguirá siendo así.

Hace 70 años el índice de transportes usano se llamaba así porque estaba lleno de empresas del futuro como eran las que fabricaban coches y se dedicaban al transporte ferroviario. Cambió el mundo y desaparecieron. Nada impide, ni impedirá, que suceda lo mismo con SAN y BBVA. Al igual que cualquier empresa, están abocados a desaparecer porque serán sustituidos por algo nuevo y mejor. Que se lo pregunten a Nokia.


----------



## vmmp29 (3 Jun 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Detecto cierta mofa, befa y escarnio en su comentario con insultos.
> 
> Exijo inmediata satisfacción.
> 
> ...



seguro que no necesita que le diga lo siguiente :
le deseo suerte, aunque no la va a necesitar, en su andadura como mano fuerte ya sabe que este momento y a medio plazo me es imposible participar 
lo dicho suerte y plusvis


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Jun 2012)

Bueno, llego jarto gintonics.

Respect 

El sr ANHQV es un tio cojonudo, lord of the fibos, del que he aprendido un montón. Parece que todo arreglado. Cool.

Fran, yo le reporto a diario. A usted y al chinazo.

No quiero saber por que pecata ha dicho micropene....


----------



## Durmiente (3 Jun 2012)

Por ahí he estado viendo que alguno ha colgado (acertadamente) lo que pasó en la bolsa de Irlanda a partir de la intervención.

Añado: lo primero en España es posible que sean los bancos. Podemos ver lo que le pasa en la cotización en bolsa a un banco intervenido (concretamente al grupo ING -supongo que será equivalente - )

La intervención tuvo lugar en Octubre de 2008. 

Gráfico de acciones de ING GROEP | INGA.AS Gráfico interactivo - Yahoo! Finanzas

Edito: tambièn podemos ver lo que sucedió en la bolsa holandesa en aquellos momentos (en el siguiente gráfico)

Grficos AMSTERDAM EXCHANGES INDX


----------



## Mulder (3 Jun 2012)

A los buenos días!

Me llama la atención que se enzarzen en puyas personales de patio de colegio y nadie haya hecho caso del notición que tenemos este finde. Ya tenemos futuro del bono español a 10 años, podremos abrir naked shorts directamente en castuza de baja estopa ¡y esto hay que celebrarlo! ::

Haciendo piña los mandaremos a la calle porque les daremos donde más les duele, es decir, en el pandoro 

Bueno, menos chinito que se pondrá largo para celebrar su patriotismo...::

La última cotización es 95.12 mientras el futuro del bund cotiza a 146.44


----------



## pollastre (3 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Bueno, llego jarto gintonics.
> 
> Respect
> 
> ...




:XX::XX::XX::XX:

_Impagueibol _::


----------



## Durmiente (3 Jun 2012)

Por cierto, de la evoluación de la bolsa griega podemos ver un índice, creo que es el más importante, en la siguiente página. (Incluye periodo máximo de 5 años)

http://uk.advfn.com/p.php?pid=qkchart&symbol=ASI^FTSE


----------



## burbubolsa (3 Jun 2012)

Yo también estoy harto de esta lucha de egos y dramas griegos. Vine a hablar de mercados, y parece que es lo que menos interesa.

Bueno, lanzo un par de cuestiones, por si alguien quiere participar. ¿Cómo se podría discriminar un tick de mano débil de un tick de mano fuerte? ¿Con el tamaño del paquete? No parece suficiente, ya que las operaciones camufladas aparecerían como manos débiles, cuando en realidad están fragmentadas para colarse más rápida y disimuladamente en los libros de órdenes. Un criterio más fiable es el slippage que causan. Un tick de mano fuerte causa un slippage menor debido a una mejor tecnología, mientras que el slippage de una mano débil es mayor por los retardos de ejecución asociados. Curiosamente, esto indica que son las manos débiles las que más mueven el mercado, siempre que este no reaccione en su contra, algo que con toda probabilidad ocurrirá.

Si alguien quiere compartir su opinión sobre este tema, se lo agradecería.


----------



## Durmiente (3 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Yo también estoy harto de esta lucha de egos y dramas griegos. Vine a hablar de mercados, y parece que es lo que menos interesa.
> 
> Bueno, lanzo un par de cuestiones, por si alguien quiere participar. ¿Cómo se podría discriminar un tick de mano débil de un tick de mano fuerte? ¿Con el tamaño del paquete? No parece suficiente, ya que las operaciones camufladas aparecerían como manos débiles, cuando en realidad están fragmentadas para colarse más rápida y disimuladamente en los libros de órdenes. Un criterio más fiable es *el slippage que causan.* Un tick de mano fuerte causa un slippage menor debido a una mejor tecnología, mientras que el slippage de una mano débil es mayor por los retardos de ejecución asociados. Curiosamente, esto indica que son las manos débiles las que más mueven el mercado, siempre que este no reaccione en su contra, algo que con toda probabilidad ocurrirá.
> 
> Si alguien quiere compartir su opinión sobre este tema, se lo agradecería.



Perdona, pero no se qué significa "slippage". ¿Me lo puedes aclarar? Gracias.


----------



## burbubolsa (3 Jun 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> Por cierto, de la evoluación de la bolsa griega podemos ver un índice, creo que es el más importante, en la siguiente página. (Incluye periodo máximo de 5 años)
> 
> http://uk.advfn.com/p.php?pid=qkchart&symbol=ASI^FTSE



Sería el punto de abril de 2010 el que se correspondería en este gráfico con nuestro momento actual. Muestra un ligero repunte, y luego un lateral hasta el rescate portugués, momento de derrumbe, y el precio pasa a tener forma de sinusoide pura, ideal para trading a largo plazo con medias móviles. Quita todas las ganas de ponerse largo en una situación parecida, al menos en el IBEX.


----------



## burbubolsa (3 Jun 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> Perdona, pero no se qué significa "slippage". ¿Me lo puedes aclarar? Gracias.



Slippage es la diferencia de precio de un tick a otro. Puede ser nula, positiva o negativa. Un tick es cada cambio en la cotización, no necesariamente en precio. Un tick puede ser un cambio de precio, o de volumen, o de hora, o una combinación de estos.


----------



## Durmiente (3 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Slippage es la diferencia de precio de un tick a otro. Puede ser nula, positiva o negativa. Un tick es cada cambio en la cotización, no necesariamente en precio. Un tick puede ser un cambio de precio, o de volumen, o de hora, o una combinación de estos.



Gracias


+++++++++++++++++++++10


----------



## Mulder (3 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Yo también estoy harto de esta lucha de egos y dramas griegos. Vine a hablar de mercados, y parece que es lo que menos interesa.



Claro, por eso nos pasamos el día comentando sobre gins, vinos y poniendo GIFs animados de tías en pelotas, habrase visto.

Aquí nadie entiende una mierda de bolsa, lo que ocurre es que tenemos muy buenos actores y magníficos pillos que cuando van de gins hasta arriba representan unos teatrillos muy buenos, algunos como Claca y ANHQV ya se lo curran tanto que se montan gráficos con muchos colorines y todo, o Pollastre que con su verbórrea técnica deja tocado al más plantado, pero esto es todo mentira cochina, yo nunca he visto que los gráficos de estos señores se conviertan alguna vez en realidad (bueno, tampoco lo he comprobado, pero seguro que no) y lo de pollastre ya clama al cielo, se lo monta de tal forma que es imposible comprobar que lo que dice tiene algún viso de realidad, de vez en cuando la caga un poco y se le ve el plumero pero el rápidamente se da cuenta y nos pone otro gráfico con muchas rayitas y colorines, incluso con bugs inventados, hoyga!

Esto tiene mucho mérito, pero bolsa, lo que se dice de bolsa, aquí no hay quien sepa una mierda.

Fíjese que yo para hacer mi informe de volumen tengo un generador de números aleatorios...

Las chicas que ve Ud. aquí en el hilo son el anzuelo definitivo, imagínese cuando viene el típico bolsista friki y ve a féminas interesadas en bolsa, se pone a saltar de alegría y alguna, para más inri, ¡se pasa la vida diciendo que va a enseñar las tetas! es irresistible...

Realmente todo este teatro está montado para que venga algún pardillo que sepa de bolsa de verdad y nos enseñe algo, que nosotros somos muy vagos, hombre, faltaría más!

Pero no se lo diga a nadie que nos desmonta el chiringuito ¿ein?

:XX::XX::XX:

PD: no quería hacerlo, pero no he podido resistirme...


----------



## burbubolsa (3 Jun 2012)

Bueno, si el hilo va de eso, pues menuda porquería.


----------



## pollastre (3 Jun 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> y lo de pollastre ya clama al cielo, se lo monta de tal forma que es imposible comprobar que lo que dice tiene algún viso de realidad, de vez en cuando la caga un poco y se le ve el plumero pero el rápidamente se da cuenta y nos pone otro gráfico con muchas rayitas y colorines, incluso con bugs inventados, hoyga!




Reportado. Insultos. Exijo pública e inmediata rectificación.

Escoja arma, hora y lugar ::::::


----------



## Optimista bien informado (3 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Bueno, si el hilo va de eso, pues menuda porquería.



Pues sí. Por eso este hilo no está en el subforo de Bolsa e inversiones - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía que es donde se habla en serio de estas cosas.

De todos modos dudo que un hilo serio (de verdad) sobre bolsa, tuviera tanto seguimiento, aunque le invito a hacer la prueba. Abra uno y luego hablamos


----------



## tonuel (3 Jun 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Venga, ahí va un reporte.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Mis 3000 ya empiezan a salir en los gráficos...!!! ) ) ) ) )


una de pulpo...!!! :Baile: :Baile: :Baile:

Saludos :Baile:


----------



## Sir_Wallace (3 Jun 2012)

Pues por lo visto no ha venido Vd al sitio adecuado, aquí se dedican a intentar vendernos BMW's, disertar sobre Gintonics y poner fotos de señoritas ::



burbubolsa dijo:


> Yo también estoy harto de esta lucha de egos y dramas griegos. Vine a hablar de mercados, y parece que es lo que menos interesa.
> 
> Bueno, lanzo un par de cuestiones, por si alguien quiere participar. ¿Cómo se podría discriminar un tick de mano débil de un tick de mano fuerte? ¿Con el tamaño del paquete? No parece suficiente, ya que las operaciones camufladas aparecerían como manos débiles, cuando en realidad están fragmentadas para colarse más rápida y disimuladamente en los libros de órdenes. Un criterio más fiable es el slippage que causan. Un tick de mano fuerte causa un slippage menor debido a una mejor tecnología, mientras que el slippage de una mano débil es mayor por los retardos de ejecución asociados. Curiosamente, esto indica que son las manos débiles las que más mueven el mercado, siempre que este no reaccione en su contra, algo que con toda probabilidad ocurrirá.
> 
> Si alguien quiere compartir su opinión sobre este tema, se lo agradecería.


----------



## burbublase (3 Jun 2012)

Oiga Vd Sr. Mulder,

No hable por los demas, si tiene dudas, siga mi ip y acabara viendo que viene de los sotanos de ese edificio gordo de las estrellitas.

Estoy aqui, por que puse muchas "A" a no se que papel de no se que hermanos que viven lejos de aqui. Me han colgado el muerto.

Aqui en las mazmorras no se vive del todo mal, ademas, desde que cambiaron las cucharillas del te de oro a las de acero inoxidable
voy mucho mas rapido con lo del tunel de escape.

La verdad es que hace un poco de frio, pero dentro de lo que cabe no esta mal, en la celda de al lado tienen a un anciano canoso metido 
en un frigorifico (pobre hombre). Tiene el brazo estirado hacia adelante y senala con el dedo indice a alguien (pero no hay nadie).

En mi celda me han traido un companero, creo que Vds. lo conocen porque han puesto fotos de el (asi muy morenito), me ha dicho que
deje lo de las cucharillas, que el tiene un martillo neumatico y en un par de horas estamos fuera, pero que antes tiene que calentarlo.

Calentar un martillo neumatico? a veces se le va la pinza.

No se que pasa, que hoy oigo mucho ruido en los pisos de arriba, parece que algo se mueve, pero no los puedo oir muy bien.

Lo de las Recetas con Gin esta funcionando maravillosamente (se lo agradezco de corazon), desde hace dias los guardias estan borrachos y puedo trabajar con la cuchara mas horas que antes.

Ademas, Sr. Mulder, estoy seguro que Vd. es un fake. Los de la bolsa de verdad no trabajan los domingos por la manana, a no ser
que esperen alguna rueda de prensa a lo largo del dia.

bueno meksdkskfd d dsds df d d dskassksakdk 0000100100 0101010101010 despido, parece que no tengo muy buena cobertura con la
Wlan

:XX::XX:


----------



## Defcon (3 Jun 2012)

TASE Site - Market Cap Indices


* TA-25 -2.07%*

Con un subidon ahora mismo, que a lo mejor le han metido un chute de vete a saber tu que


----------



## burbubolsa (3 Jun 2012)

burbublase dijo:


> Oiga Vd Sr. Mulder,
> 
> No hable por los demas, si tiene dudas, siga mi ip y acabara viendo que viene de los sotanos de ese edificio gordo de las estrellitas.
> 
> ...




Esto es una locura, pero al menos es poética. De mi operativa del viernes he deducido algo que ya había intuído, y que muchas veces me han denostado por aquí, y es que los mercados se mueven por cantidades ínfimas de dinero real. La mayoría del dinero que se mueve es virtual, fantasmagórico, no puede salir de la mazmorra. Es una ilusión para que ellos, vosotros y nosotros metamos nuestro dinero real en los mercados y desaparezca por arte de magia. Hay momentos de cosecha abundante y se deja suficiente para poder rastrear y hacer una buena recogida. Pero hay otros momentos, como este viernes, en que no hay nada; solo queda la opción de cosechar al cosechador, porque no hay nada sembrado.

Si puede iluminarme acerca de lo que definen como mano fuerte y mano débil ahí en la mazmorra, yo y mis robots se lo agradecemos.


----------



## burbubolsa (3 Jun 2012)

Defcon dijo:


> TASE Site - Market Cap Indices
> 
> 
> * TA-25 -2.07%*
> ...



Y casi todo en el gap de apertura. Formidable hostiazo.


----------



## Ajetreo (3 Jun 2012)

Ole, ya se han tomado todos sus dosis y están posteando con dignidad

Yo voy a por la segunda, la primera ya esta en su sitio


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Jun 2012)

¿Com estan ustedesssssssssssssssssssss?

Señores la DTM ha muerto, que le den el titulo a los de los aritos. Estoy cabreado, que el señor Burbubolsa mande a la jodida cia a matar gente alli. Hasta el sc es de audi, que asco.

He conocido a una persona que tiene mas de 60k en acciones de bankia. Existen, yo pensaban que eran leyenda, pero existen de verdad.

¿Existe el san? ¿Y el euro? Voy a ver.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Jun 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Ole, ya se han tomado todos sus dosis y están posteando con dignidad
> 
> Yo voy a por la segunda, la primera ya esta en su sitio



Que panda borrachos.


----------



## burbubolsa (3 Jun 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> ¿Com estan ustedesssssssssssssssssssss?
> 
> Señores la DTM ha muerto, que le den el titulo a los de los aritos. Estoy cabreado, que el señor Burbubolsa mande a la jodida cia a matar gente alli. Hasta el sc es de audi, que asco.
> 
> ...



¿Qué es la DTM? Si me da más señas...

Por cierto, me han borrado un hilo en el que contaba cómo convenció ZP a los chinos para comprar deuda pública. Quizás fuera verdad...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> ¿Qué es la DTM? Si me da más señas...
> 
> Por cierto, me han borrado un hilo en el que contaba cómo convenció ZP a los chinos para comprar deuda pública. Quizás fuera verdad...



DTM | Official Website

es el campeonato de turismos aleman. Donde compite la brillante BMW, la marca de clade media Mercedes, y la apestosa Audi, esta ultima nadie sabe que hace compitiendo, pero son cosas que pasan.

¿Y que es eso de ZP y los chinos? cuentelo de nuevo.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (3 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Bueno, llego jarto gintonics.
> 
> Respect
> 
> ...



Nada, olvidarlo olvidarlo, fue una soplapollez de un nene pera que es lo que fui ese día. Venía muy encendido (que estamos currando como bestias gracias a Mafo y sus fusiones..). De vergüenza estuve. Eso sí, esta semana alguna tarde (después del curre) he querido postear pero el foro parecía la web del mundo deportivo atacada por madridistas y viceversa. Tengamos todos la fiesta en paz.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Jun 2012)

Señor La_Que_Se_Avecina no se preocupe y menos si el interfecto es el PIRATON. El DON PIRATON sufre de mal de amores, ya deben saber que los piratas dejan su corazon en cada puerto, y el pobre esta mal, lo paga con menos tiene que pagarlo.

Suerte en el trabajo.


----------



## burbubolsa (3 Jun 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> ¿Y que es eso de ZP y los chinos? cuentelo de nuevo.



En ese caso, mejor acuda a la CIA china, o KGB china, no sé cómo se llama. Se contacta a través de una asociación llamada Espacio Mandarín. Dicen que son un grupo de intercambio de mandarín, pero en realidad es la KGB. Lo malo es que está monopolizada por gente del PSOE, pero están en horas bajas. Es ir con un BMW, un bien-dah-liu, y se abren todas las puertas. Porque el bien-dah-liu es el fetiche máximo para un chino. El nombre es un homófono de algo que da buena suerte en chino.

La historia es de cuando trabajaba en el Ministerio de Industria haciendo inventario de los sótanos de El Prado. Creo que es el proyecto más inútil en el que he trabajado nunca, o eso pensaba yo, pero la capacidad de malgastar dinero de las AAPP es insondable. La cuestión es que en aquellos días del plan E, había rumores, fundados, de que España estaba a punto de la suspensión de pagos. En el anexo Ministerio de Economía se veía entrar y salir a muchos tipos rubios con pinta de no ser de aquí, y con caras como de susto. Mientras, en Industria, Secretaría de Turismo, entraban otros con la cara más achinada y de menos susto.

El plan E era la forma de ZP de transferir la deuda privada a deuda pública, incentivar la actividad económica, distibuír algo las rentas, y tratar de dar una apariencia de normalidad en medio del colapso. La cuestión era ganar tiempo, y que los comisarios rubios €peos no miraran más allá de los chiringuitos de la playa de Benidorm para evaluar la economía española. Pero no solo eso. Generando deuda pública se consideraba autónomo para reclamar un mayor dominio sobre la política económica, exigiendo a la U€ medidas que dotaran de mayor flexibilidad la liberación de esa deuda. A falta de impresora, podrían ser bonos, ayudas tipo FEDER, etc. Y así se plantó ZP en Bruselas cuando fue a decir que estábamos a punto de la quiebra y que eran imprescindibles esas ayudas y créditos a tipo cuasinulo. Sin embaro, en €pa tenían otras ideas al respecto, y le plantearon el draconiano rescate a tipos de interés de mercado. Eso se escapaba de los planes de ZP, y dio la calla por respuesta, mientras alguien, imagino que Bernardino León, le propuso acudir a mercados emergentes a colocar deuda. Probaron en varios sitios, y donde más éxito hubo fue con Argentina y con China. Sí, Argentina, esa que nos reclama Repsol a cambio del favor. Con China parece que hubo menos problemas, ya que se pusieron a comprar títulos de deuda por barcos enteros (si hicieran auditorías de supuestos containers de libros y vieran qué hay dentro sería de flipar), y además la protegieron atacando la deuda de Grecia e Irlanda. La de Grecia estaba tocada, pero lo de Irlanda fue toda una sorpresa, y generó suficiente humo como para desviar la atención de España hacia Irlanda, darle al BC€ una buena víctima para sus rescates, y dejarnos en paz por un tiempo. Imagino que seguirá así hasta que todo salga a la luz, los inversionistas chinos decidan que esto está todo muy caro, decidan no reponer sus posiciones en deuda, y se hunda definitivamente. No sé a quién querrá vender la deuda Rajao, pero los únicos que sé que están interesados ahora mismo son los de las repúblicas centroasiáticas, esos del imperio amarillo de los comics, que tienen dinero por el petróleo, pero para nada tienen la iniciativa empresarial de los chinos. El rescate del FMI tiene más opciones porque así los chinos no tendrían que salir, tanto, a la luz, ya que actuarían a través del Banco de Japón, del que poseen un 90% de su deuda. Un rescate €peo provocaría una espantada china con probabilidad.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (3 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Por cierto, me han borrado un hilo en el que contaba cómo convenció ZP a los chinos para comprar deuda pública. Quizás fuera verdad...



No te lo han borrado.

Te lo han movido a "temas de baja calidad".

Temas de baja calidad - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía


----------



## burbubolsa (3 Jun 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> No te lo han borrado.
> 
> Te lo han movido a "temas de baja calidad".
> 
> Temas de baja calidad - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía



Gracias. La verdad es que no está muy documentada la historia. Lo que sí me consta es que muchos chinos están aquí para mirar qué les conviene más para cuando llegue la liquidación. Bankinter, por ejemplo, lo veo OPAdo con seguridad por algún banco grande chino.


----------



## ipj (3 Jun 2012)

A todos los que postean en el hilo del IBEX en fin de semana, me pueden explicar, ¿qué interés tiene seguir el IBEX *cuando este está cerrado, ya que es fin de semana*?


----------



## Janus (3 Jun 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> ¿Com estan ustedesssssssssssssssssssss?
> 
> Señores la DTM ha muerto, que le den el titulo a los de los aritos. Estoy cabreado, que el señor Burbubolsa mande a la jodida cia a matar gente alli. Hasta el sc es de audi, que asco.
> 
> ...



Me imagino que ese conocido que tiene más de 60K en acciones de Bankia ..... tenía más que tiene ....


----------



## burbubolsa (3 Jun 2012)

ipj dijo:


> A todos los que postean en el hilo del IBEX en fin de semana, me pueden explicar, ¿qué interés tiene seguir el IBEX *cuando este está cerrado, ya que es fin de semana*?



Yo sigo todos los mercados. Bueno, los siguen mis robots.


----------



## burbubolsa (3 Jun 2012)

Ya es casi oficial: El portavoz de Exteriores del PP: 'La intervencin no sera el apocalipsis' | España | elmundo.es


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Jun 2012)

No no, que el dice que hasta que no venda eso vale 60k de lebros. Yo que no me puedo contener en estos casos le dijer, que porque compro esas acciones y no por ejemplo BBVA o Popular? Me dijo que porque se las habian ofrecido.

Ahi esta, le ofrecieron y las compro, igual si le hubieran ofrecido patas de pato tambien las habria comprado.


Ya decia yo que esto estaba muy plano, asi que es porque esta cerrado, ahora entiendo muchas cosas...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> En ese caso....



¿Te despidieron del ministerio de industria?¿Conocistes a Miguel Sebastian?¿las bombillas esas eran buenas o no? Cuenta algo mas.


----------



## burbubolsa (3 Jun 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> ¿Te despidieron del ministerio de industria?¿Conocistes a Miguel Sebastian?¿las bombillas esas eran buenas o no? Cuenta algo mas.



Me movieron a otro proyecto de Interior. La vida del desarrollado es muy emocionante.


----------



## pollastre (3 Jun 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> ¿Te despidieron del ministerio de industria?¿Conocistes a Miguel Sebastian?¿las bombillas esas eran buenas o no? Cuenta algo mas.




Hace _semanas_ que no me reía tanto ...


gracias, malvado Chinazo :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Sr. Breve (3 Jun 2012)

La bolsa de cristal - Las cajas de las sorpresas ya no sorprenden


----------



## Durmiente (3 Jun 2012)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> La bolsa de cristal - Las cajas de las sorpresas ya no sorprenden



¿Será esto cierto? 

*



Los inversores no residentes sustituyen a la menor demanda nacional de renta variable, ya que los precios son históricamente atractivos

Hacer clic para expandir...


*Y, en ese caso, ¿qué significa?


----------



## Durmiente (3 Jun 2012)

A modo de resumen

De los análisis técnicos que se han posteado últimamente en el foro, los que más me han interesado son:


ANHQV:

Bankinter 
-	próximo impulso alcista: salir
-	Esperarla en la caída hacia zona 2,1 y volver a entrar
-	Objetivo bastante por encima de 3

Santander:
-	Peligro de caída por debajo de 4,15
-	En el caso anterior, esperarla hacia 3,90 (revisar)

Telefónica:
-	Objetivo: 8,65 – 8,70
-	Posibles caídas adicionales ( 1 € más)

Telecinco – Mediaset
-	Posible ajuste alcista (próximo) antes de la caída definitiva
-	Estrategia: entrar ahora con SL por debajo de 3,20
-	Se espera: confirmación de doble suelo (puede llevarlo por encima de 4,50 –confirmación por encima de 3.90)

IBEX: (Para el lunes)
-	Salida por debajo de 5990
-	Se pueden probar largos:
o	En la zona de 5800 (si se da)
o	Por encima de 6090 con stop en 6083.



Bertok:
-	Los bancos, por ahora, ni tocarlos.
-	Es posible que lleven dos días acumulando (quizá rebote a corto)

Guybrush_Threepwood

IBERDROLA dos posibles caídas:
-	Hasta 2,9
-	Hasta 2,3

_No intento ser exhaustivo (ha habido más análisis) y de otros miembros/as analistas/os.
Sólo recojo los que a mí, personalmente, me han interesado más.
Espero haber interpretaod bien los análsis._


----------



## ponzi (3 Jun 2012)

Para todos los foreros que padecemos vecinos pepitos que no saben vivir en comunidad. A traves de otro hilo en burbuja he descubierto una pagina que ofrece soluciones novedosas a un problema complejo...wwww.jodealvecino.com...Para que luego digan que en este pais la gente no emprende (solo falta motivacion). He llegado a una conclusion la convivencia entre vecinos en Madrid deja mucho que desear, asi que paso de seguir mirando pisos en esta ciudad, aunque esten a 10000 eu.(Me pregunto como le habra ido a ghkghk con su aparatito antiladridos)
.


----------



## ponzi (3 Jun 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Otra del pack de los fundis, DANONE:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por el analisis.Si lo entendido bien de momento no hay que comprar ninguna de los tres, al menos hasta que el precio confirme las entradas. Por orden las posibles entradas serian Danone, henkel y en ultimo lugar sap? Si es así, es el mismo orden de preferencia que manejo a nivel contable.En cuanto veas una buena entrada entro en la que digas


----------



## FranR (3 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Yo también estoy harto de esta lucha de egos y dramas griegos. Vine a hablar de mercados, y parece que es lo que menos interesa.
> 
> Bueno, lanzo un par de cuestiones, por si alguien quiere participar. ¿Cómo se podría discriminar un tick de mano débil de un tick de mano fuerte? *¿Con el tamaño del paquete? *No parece suficiente, ya que las operaciones camufladas aparecerían como manos débiles, cuando en realidad están fragmentadas para colarse más rápida y disimuladamente en los libros de órdenes. *Un criterio más fiable es el slippage que causan*. Un tick de mano fuerte causa un slippage menor debido a una mejor tecnología, mientras que el slippage de una mano débil es mayor por los retardos de ejecución asociados. Curiosamente, esto indica que son las manos débiles las que más mueven el mercado, siempre que este no reaccione en su contra, algo que con toda probabilidad ocurrirá.
> 
> Si alguien quiere compartir su opinión sobre este tema, se lo agradecería.



*¿Con el tamaño del paquete? * No es suficiente, pero es un indicativo

a) Quieren que se vean las operaciones para:
a.1) Invitar a entrar y meter un reversal (han camuflado órdenes de mayor volumen global que la mostrada en sentido inverso.
a.2) Quieren continuar una tendencia ya que han acumulado anteriormente en la misma dirección.

Problema: Detectar las entradas "subterráneas" y su sentido, volumen respecto a la _show_ y origen.

b) Es algún cafre o bien alguien que le da igual mostrar órdenes, determinados "grandes" no se preocupan en mostrar sus intenciones, no juegan a lo mismo.

*Un criterio más fiable es el slippage que causan*

Puede que si, puede que no.....:: En mi caso *NO*

En algunas ocasiones ya he hablado de zonas de negociación, ese es mi objetivo a detectar, entre otros factores, of course.


----------



## Sr. Breve (3 Jun 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> ¿Será esto cierto?
> 
> 
> 
> Y, en ese caso, ¿qué significa?



significa que Hodar piensa que los precios son atractivos :S


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (3 Jun 2012)

Mapfre, podríamos esperarla en la zona de 1,35-1,40 como posible objetivo de un doble techo ya activado. En todo caso, otra empresa que habría que analizar por fundamentales a que se debe semejante caída vertical. Yo creo que puede presentar una buena oportunidad de inversión a varias semanas si cumple el objetivo que comenté. Algún fundamental de este valor?? No sé el capital flotante que tendrá ésta y otras empresas del ibex, que están siendo fuertemente castigadas sin mucho que reprocharle (es lógico que bankia o sacyr se den buenas hostías, pero en otras lo que veo es ganas, muchas ganas de comprar barato: gamesa, ésta, algún banco medio sin problemas aparentes, iberdrola y alguna más que me olvido ).


----------



## Claca (3 Jun 2012)

Hoy toca echar un vistazo al MEDIUM:







El tercero y su nivel de desactivación en el gráfico. 

El hermanito del IBEX lo usé como ejemplo sobre la marcha para ilustrar el funcionamiento de los giros, la acumulación y la distribución, sobre los cuales escribí un tochaco que pretende ofrecer algunos truquillos para poder interpretarlos correctamente:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...sto-ibex-35-marzo-2012-y2-84.html#post6056248

Ahora que ha transucurrido más tiempo vemos los poderosos efectos de la distribución en el gráfico. Recuerdo los posts de seguimiento:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-sacyr-tu-no-tu-a-0-666e-125.html#post6193762

Hay dos cosas que vale la pena mencionar, la primera, que pese a que esperar a que el precio confirme "nos quita" unos cuantos puntos en cortos, las consecuencias que acarrea una vuelta compensan sobradamente la prudencia. Si el nivel de giro eran más o menos los 8.300, ahora ya estamos sobre los 7.100 -teniendo en cuenta que de momento el gráfico sigue apuntando más abajo-. Una buena mordida en posiciones bajistas o, para el que estuviera largo, un alivio considerable si cerró en ese punto.

La otra, es ver lo mucho que se equivocaba rbotic en el comentario que hacía luego del mío. El tiempo pone a todo el mundo en su lugar, así que, quien quiera ser un jugador, que juegue, el que quiera algo más, que se tome un tiempo para estudiar el mercado, poco a poco verá que los dados están amañados ;-)


----------



## FranR (3 Jun 2012)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> significa que Hodar piensa que los precios son atractivos :S



Puede parecer atractiva, pero hay que fijarse bien.








Los bancos (p.e. San) tenía un precio atractivo a 8 6 5 y ya hablamos que es atractivo a 4.25.

Algún día acertarán y dirán siyalocediayo.

A mi me empezó a dar señales de compra el BBVA a 5.30, con las señales de entrada fuerte All-in (indicador en máximo histórico) en los 4.75 y mire usted, aunque esté aguantando cerca, pero la pinta es horribleeeee :cook:
Este indicador a medio es el que mas disgustos me da. He intentado ajustar las entradas a un 5/10% de mínimos, IMPOSIBLE. El 80% de las ocasiones no toca esos precios  (Así que me tengo que conformar con crear entradas indexadas, así al menos no se me escapa el precio, aunque sea solo con un 25% de la inversión prevista)

No nos podemos fiar de lo que digan los de siempre. Parece que llegan a un acuerdo y cada uno dice una cosa.
Así alguno acierta y dice HAN VISTO? El resto callan como p_tas. Y así van alternando para erigirse como los number one de los analistos.

Se ha dicho muchas veces, si eres muy bueno para que tienes que ganarte la vida dando cursos y vendiendo humo?

Anda y que les den!!!


----------



## burbubolsa (3 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> *¿Con el tamaño del paquete? * No es suficiente, pero es un indicativo
> 
> a) Quieren que se vean las operaciones para:
> a.1) Invitar a entrar y meter un reversal (han camuflado órdenes de mayor volumen global que la mostrada en sentido inverso.
> ...



Extremadamente interesante. Gracias. He creado un indicador que discrimina por tamaño de paquete y eso es algo que se vislumbra. Los paquetes de mayor tamaño se encuentran justo en el punto de inversión de tendencia, y en las pendientes los paquetes son de menor tamaño, probablemente fragmentados. Luego, de entre los paquetes pequeños, les hay que causan un slippage brutal, y otros que apenas mueven la cotización. Incluso, cuando se renuevan los contratos al vencimiento, hay contratos monstruosos que mueven nada más que un pip el precio. Por ejemplo, en el CME.ES, para un determinado periodo con un neto de 553 contratos positivos y un movimiento en el precio de -10.16 puntos, el movimiento de los ticks con volumen inferior a 20 contratos es de -866 contratos en total y -10.50 puntos, mientras que los contratos de mayor tamaño tienen un saldo de 1419 contratos y un desplazamiento de precio de 0.34 puntos de media. La desproporción es flagrante.

Sobre los puntos de acumulación, hay diversas técnicas para calcularlos. De momento uso los clásicos, camarillas, fibo, etc... por su sencillez. Junto con la MME200 en minutos, resultan atractores efectivos. Luego he visto técnicas más complejas basadas en aproximadores neuronales, utilizando un vector de entradas diferidas, junto con otras variables, para calcular los pivotes. ¿Conoces algún artículo sobre este tipo de modelos para el cálculo de pivotes?


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (3 Jun 2012)

Inditex, pienso y parece por lo que veo que ha completado 2 impulsos alcistas dentro de un canal un poco irregular, pero aceptable. Ahora, al corregir se ha frenado practicamente en el fibo del 61,8% del 2º impulso alcista, activando de paso un 2º bajista de menor rango. Yo creo que si la vemos por debajo de 64 podemos irnos a la zona de 62,50 y luego a los 58,5. El MACD ha realizado una de esas curvas en la línea 0, que tanto asustan y a la par alegran a mucha gente del mundillo, digamos que el cruce bajista de las 2 medias en esa línea media suele ser una señal bajista, muy bajista. Ni que decir tiene comentar que con un inditex bajista, el ibex no puede volar demasiado. Todo dependerá si respeta o no la zona de 64 €.


----------



## burbubolsa (3 Jun 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Mapfre, podríamos esperarla en la zona de 1,35-1,40 como posible objetivo de un doble techo ya activado. En todo caso, otra empresa que habría que analizar por fundamentales a que se debe semejante caída vertical. Yo creo que puede presentar una buena oportunidad de inversión a varias semanas si cumple el objetivo que comenté. Algún fundamental de este valor?? No sé el capital flotante que tendrá ésta y otras empresas del ibex, que están siendo fuertemente castigadas sin mucho que reprocharle (es lógico que bankia o sacyr se den buenas hostías, pero en otras lo que veo es ganas, muchas ganas de comprar barato: gamesa, ésta, algún banco medio sin problemas aparentes, iberdrola y alguna más que me olvido ).



¿Con cuantas acciones de MAP se entra en el consejo?


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (3 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> ¿Con cuantas acciones de MAP se entra en el consejo?



No lo sé, por ?


----------



## ponzi (3 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> ¿Con cuantas acciones de MAP se entra en el consejo?



Aqui no es como en eeuu. Ademas de acciones necesitaras estar afiliado a algun partido politico, sindicato y ser un buen pieza. Cuanto mas castuzo y pelota seas mas papeletas tendras en la tombola hispakistani


----------



## FranR (3 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Puede parecer atractiva, pero hay que fijarse bien.
> 
> 
> Los bancos (p.e. San) tenía un precio atractivo a 8 6 5 y ya hablamos que es atractivo a 4.25.
> ...



P.D. Abril 2007 tiene un artículo muy interesante. La situación de los índices USA invita a seguir siendo alcistas: S&P 1500, un año después 1300, dos años después 670 !!!! Con dos cohones :: Nos vemos en los 17 miles :XX::XX:


----------



## Claca (3 Jun 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Muchas gracias por el analisis.Si lo entendido bien de momento no hay que comprar ninguna de los tres, al menos hasta que el precio confirme las entradas. Por orden las posibles entradas serian Danone, henkel y en ultimo lugar sap? Si es así, es el mismo orden de preferencia que manejo a nivel contable.En cuanto veas una buena entrada entro en la que digas



En los plazos que manejo yo, DANONE está para entrar ya. El problema es que el stop está un 5% por debajo, pues debe estar situado más o menos en los 48 euros (y ese más o menos es importante, en este caso. En mi opinión por temas de volatilidad debería estar más bien en los 47). En estos casos una posibilidad es hacer una entradita ligera, con poca carga, y más adelante plantearse ampliar o no la posición. 

Por otro lado, no voy a poder ver una buena entrada en el valor porque no lo sigo, de hecho ni siquiera lo tenía analizado, he colgado el gráfico para compartirlo. Lo único que puedo intentar hacer es, cuando se realice un giro generalizado en el mercado, volver a repasar esos tres valores y comentar cómo han quedado.


----------



## FranR (3 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Extremadamente interesante. Gracias. He creado un indicador que discrimina por tamaño de paquete y eso es algo que se vislumbra. Los paquetes de mayor tamaño se encuentran justo en el punto de inversión de tendencia, y en las pendientes los paquetes son de menor tamaño, probablemente fragmentados. Luego, de entre los paquetes pequeños, les hay que causan un slippage brutal, y otros que apenas mueven la cotización. Incluso, cuando se renuevan los contratos al vencimiento, hay contratos monstruosos que mueven nada más que un pip el precio. Por ejemplo, en el CME.ES, para un determinado periodo con un neto de 553 contratos positivos y un movimiento en el precio de -10.16 puntos, el movimiento de los ticks con volumen inferior a 20 contratos es de -866 contratos en total y -10.50 puntos, mientras que los contratos de mayor tamaño tienen un saldo de 1419 contratos y un desplazamiento de precio de 0.34 puntos de media. La desproporción es flagrante.
> 
> Sobre los puntos de acumulación, hay diversas técnicas para calcularlos. De momento uso los clásicos, camarillas, fibo, etc... por su sencillez. Junto con la MME200 en minutos, resultan atractores efectivos. Luego he visto técnicas más complejas basadas en aproximadores neuronales, utilizando un vector de entradas diferidas, junto con otras variables, para calcular los pivotes. ¿*Conoces algún artículo sobre este tipo de modelos* para el cálculo de pivotes?



No leo mucho, soy autodidacta, prueba-error, aplicando lo estudiado. Así que ahí no le puedo ayudar mucho. 

De todas formas no hace mucho se colgó por aquí, hablando con Mulder, unos modelos de aproximación de una tesis doctoral y los resultados eran para dedicarse a otros menesteres. :ouch: No me los pida, pol favó, que los he borrado y tengo que volver a buscarlos.


----------



## ponzi (3 Jun 2012)

Claca dijo:


> En los plazos que manejo yo, DANONE está para entrar ya. El problema es que el stop está un 5% por debajo, pues debe estar situado más o menos en los 48 euros (y ese más o menos es importante, en este caso. En mi opinión por temas de volatilidad debería estar más bien en los 47). En estos casos una posibilidad es hacer una entradita ligera, con poca carga, y más adelante plantearse ampliar o no la posición.
> 
> Por otro lado, no voy a poder ver una buena entrada en el valor porque no lo sigo, de hecho ni siquiera lo tenía analizado, he colgado el gráfico para compartirlo. Lo único que puedo intentar hacer es, cuando se realice un giro generalizado en el mercado, volver a repasar esos tres valores y comentar cómo han quedado.



Que posible objetivo verias factible en Danone? Casi prefiero esperar un giro en el mercado y entrar con mas seguridad.


----------



## burbubolsa (3 Jun 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> No lo sé, por ?



jeje... Venga, compartos unos fundamentales tecnológicos.

MAP está enrocadísima con Bankia, esto es conocido. Yo creo que se ha visto arrastrada por la caída del banco madrileño. Lo que extraña es que un sector tan defensivo como el de seguros se pueda ver afectado financieramente. De hecho, el sector crece en la crisis. sin embargo, Mapfre está perdiendo cuota de mercado. Tiene abiertos dos frentes. Uno, competir tecnológicamente con Línea directa, líder indiscutible en seguros directos. Otra, arrancar cuota de mercado a Mutua Madrileña en el mayor mercado local, en el que supuestamente gozaría de sinergias con Bankia, compitiendo en precio. En ambas batallas llevan las de perder. Además, la nacionalización de Bankia parece dejarles fuera del paraguas protector del Estado, aunque FREMAP es proveedor exclusivo de muchas administraciones. La impresión que me da viendo la cotización es que están sufriendo un proceso de descapitalización interna a otras empresas del Grupo Mapfre, como la citada FREMAP y Verti. Por cierto, Línea Directa está capitalizada por Bankinter. Todo lo bien que le vaya a Bankinter le irá de mal a Mapfre.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (3 Jun 2012)

Abertis, después de un fallo alcista en un 2º impulso (hubo varios, en ibex por no ir más lejos), lo cual es una señal bajista fuerte, pues después de eso fue completando un triple techo en 12,91-12,91-12,90 que en tendencia bajista, pues ha cumplido (estas figuras sin acompañan la tendencia son casi casi 100% fiables). Ahora, ha realizado un 1º impulso bajista, corrigió al 61,8% y al caer ha conformado un doble suelo en 10,72. Bueno, ni que decir tiene que por debajo de 12,70 +- activariamos un 2º bajista hasta los 9,9-9,8. y sin embargo, si rebota y supera los 12,15-12,20 activariamos un doble suelo de buen recorrido. A ver qué ocurre.


----------



## burbubolsa (3 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> No leo mucho, soy autodidacta, prueba-error, aplicando lo estudiado. Así que ahí no le puedo ayudar mucho.
> 
> De todas formas no hace mucho se colgó por aquí, hablando con Mulder, unos modelos de aproximación de una tesis doctoral y los resultados eran para dedicarse a otros menesteres. :ouch: No me los pida, pol favó, que los he borrado y tengo que volver a buscarlos.



No hace falta, Dispongo de multitud de modelos y aroximadores. Suelo ser más devoto de métodos numéricos que de chismes neuronales; al fin y al cabo, la red neuronal modela una función al modo de una caja negra, y es ineficiente computacionalmente. Los modelos de regresión me están permitiendo avanzar algunas situaciones, pero no logro encajarlos para el cálculo de pivotes.

Si dispones de algún artículo propio, sí que me interesaría. De hecho, prefiero leer autores nóveles. A cambio puedo aportar ideas y críticas constructivas.


----------



## FranR (3 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> No hace falta, Dispongo de multitud de modelos y aroximadores. Suelo ser más devoto de métodos numéricos que de chismes neuronales; al fin y al cabo, la red neuronal modela una función al modo de una caja negra, y es ineficiente computacionalmente. *Los modelos de regresión* me están permitiendo avanzar algunas situaciones, pero no logro encajarlos para el cálculo de pivotes.
> 
> Si dispones de algún artículo propio, sí que me interesaría. De hecho, prefiero leer *autores nóveles*. A cambio puedo aportar ideas y críticas constructivas.



Gracias por lo de "autores nóveles" pero llevo en esto algo más de 20 años, antes incluso, de empezar mi aventura universitaria. 

Tengo publicaciones, pero no tienen nada que ver con "la bolsa" ni con los métodos de los que parto. I´m sorry. 

P.D. Modelos de regresión: Por esa fase pasé hace aproximadamente 10 años, aún conservo las primeras incursiones con el SPSS.


----------



## R3v3nANT (3 Jun 2012)

Un toque de humor............ y de realidad. ::

[YOUTUBE]A4QXhUFpmLI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## burbubolsa (3 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> No leo mucho, soy autodidacta, prueba-error, aplicando lo estudiado. Así que ahí no le puedo ayudar mucho.
> 
> De todas formas no hace mucho se colgó por aquí, hablando con Mulder, unos modelos de aproximación de una tesis doctoral y los resultados eran para dedicarse a otros menesteres. :ouch: No me los pida, pol favó, que los he borrado y tengo que volver a buscarlos.



Este artículo tiene tiempo pero trata el tema: http://www.eecs.harvard.edu/~parkes/cs286r/spring08/reading3/Kaastra.pdf


----------



## Claca (3 Jun 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Que posible objetivo verias factible en Danone? Casi prefiero esperar un giro en el mercado y entrar con mas seguridad.



De momento mantiene la estructura alcista, con objetivos en 53,91 y otro los en los 58,7. Mientras aguanten los 48,00, ese último estará encima de la mesa.

Mi opinión tiene muy poco peso en todo esto, y de hecho lo que pienso (esto es, lo que anticipo) suele estar mucho más equivocado que mi interpretación de lo que hay confirmado en los gráficos.


----------



## FranR (3 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Este artículo tiene tiempo pero trata el tema: http://www.eecs.harvard.edu/~parkes/cs286r/spring08/reading3/Kaastra.pdf



Como he editado lo mismo no lo ha visto:

P.D. Modelos de regresión: Por esa fase pasé hace aproximadamente 10 años, aún conservo las primeras incursiones con el SPSS.

y amplio.

Conseguí unos modelos a largo bastante aparentes, con unos MUY BUENOS coeficientes de correlación. 

Le digo una cosa, los input es el verdadero "grial". Si sabe de esto no le tengo que dar mas pistas, sobre que análisis necesita para ver el "peso" de cada variable en el modelo creado. 
Planteamiento-modelo-prueba-error-mejora-prueba....hasta conseguir la máxima correlación.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (3 Jun 2012)

La verdad es que visto el gráfico histórico de mapfre desde el año 92, puede ser que los 1,40-30 (si los alcanza) sean una buena entrada de precios a largo plazo ya que desde entonces veo que ha realizado un canal bastante atractivo.
Además por lo que veo, es bastante noble el valor. Salvo que lo rompa por debajo de 1,30 que entonces activaría el rango del canal lo cual anularía la acción practicamente, pues eso, que parece que pueden ser buenos precios.


----------



## Durmiente (3 Jun 2012)

A falta de mejor criterio, las que veo interesantes (en el IBEX) para seguir esta semana son:

ACS
IAG
REE


----------



## burbubolsa (3 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Gracias por lo de "autores nóveles" pero llevo en esto algo más de 20 años, antes incluso, de empezar mi aventura universitaria.
> 
> Tengo publicaciones, pero no tienen nada que ver con "la bolsa" ni con los métodos de los que parto. I´m sorry.
> 
> P.D. Modelos de regresión: Por esa fase pasé hace aproximadamente 10 años, aún conservo las primeras incursiones con el SPSS.



Yo uso una arquitectura dual java/mt4. En algún momento podré usar un framework para java que permita realizar los movimientos en un solo entorno, como dukascopy, pero estoy haciendo mis primeros experimentos así. Para pivotes, lo que quizás mejor resultado me haya dado es el cálculo de la distribucion de volumenes por precio para un histórico arbitrariamente grande (por ejemplo, 10k datos por encima y por debajo del último cierre). La parte escabrosa es la selección de máximos y mínimos relativos, para lo que habría que utilizar el algoritmo expectación-maximización para obtener la distribución de volumenes como suma de normales, ya que se supone que el volumen se acumula alrededor de un pivote siguiendo una normal.

La razón de que la MME200 sirva como pivote móvil es que se utiliza ampliamente en el diseño de robots. Por eso, cuando llega el precio a su MME200 en minutos, se disparan muchas órdenes, y el mercado reacciona para contrarrestarlas.

¿No existe algún artículo sobre teoría de niveles o puntos de pivote? Es que no veo nada aparte de los clásicos camarilla y fibo...


----------



## FranR (3 Jun 2012)

Yo no se para que buscáis fuera análisis teniendo todo en el HVEI35.

CON EL EQUIPO DE TECNICOS QUE TENEMOS para que buscar en otro sitio, aquí lo tenemos todo.

Por cierto, magnífica idea la de Durmiente (creo que ha sido) de, en un post, poner los análisis. Se debería de hacer a menudo.

Planteo una idea: El primer post o en la primera página de cada hilo, que tengamos un resumen de los análisis que se van haciendo (Tiene que haber un voluntario que edite ese primer post)


----------



## Sr. Breve (3 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Puede parecer atractiva, pero hay que fijarse bien.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no, si precisamente pienso que es buen indicador de sentimiento contrario

por tanto, parece que las caídas no han acabado


----------



## FranR (3 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Yo uso una arquitectura dual java/mt4. En algún momento podré usar un framework para java que permita realizar los movimientos en un solo entorno, como dukascopy, pero estoy haciendo mis primeros experimentos así. Para pivotes, lo que quizás mejor resultado me haya dado es el cálculo de la distribucion de volumenes por precio para un histórico arbitrariamente grande (por ejemplo, 10k datos por encima y por debajo del último cierre). La parte escabrosa es la selección de máximos y mínimos relativos, para lo que habría que utilizar el algoritmo expectación-maximización para obtener la distribución de volumenes como suma de normales, ya que se supone que el volumen se acumula alrededor de un pivote siguiendo una normal.
> 
> La razón de que la MME200 sirva como pivote móvil es que se utiliza ampliamente en el diseño de robots. Por eso, cuando llega el precio a su MME200 en minutos, se disparan muchas órdenes, y el mercado reacciona para contrarrestarlas.
> 
> ¿No existe algún artículo sobre teoría de niveles o puntos de pivote? Es que no veo nada aparte de los clásicos camarilla y fibo...




Como dice muchos, libros, artículos pero siempre girando sobre la misma base, y ya sabe, la información al alcance de todos no es información útil.

Ecobook - librería de economía - Candlestick And Pivot Point Trading Triggers: Setups For Stock, Forex, And Futures Markets | Person, John L. | 9780471980223 un ejemplo

Y una pregunta ¿Por que la MME200? ienso:


----------



## burbubolsa (3 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Como he editado lo mismo no lo ha visto:
> 
> P.D. Modelos de regresión: Por esa fase pasé hace aproximadamente 10 años, aún conservo las primeras incursiones con el SPSS.
> 
> ...



Formidable. Dispongo de algoritmos para regresión que igualan y superan no solo a SPSS, sino a SAS. Por ello no temo. Permiten realizar ajustes no lineales usando la familia de curvas Box-Cox. Esto posibilita usar regresiones logísticas implícitamente. En análisis de forex se ven cosas increíbles, que luego se pueden contrastar con fundamentales. Y analizando múltiples mercados se pueden obtener resultados muy interesantes, especialmente en timeframes de días y superiores. El handicap que tengo aquí es el número de variables a analizar, ya que mi broker no me proporciona las que yo desearía (Vix, Bund, Baltic Dry, Deuda, forex muy exóticos, etc...). Pero el sistema podría funcionar con modificaciones mínimas para entornos con datos enriquecidos.


----------



## Durmiente (3 Jun 2012)

> Planteo una idea: El primer post o en la primera página de cada hilo, que tengamos un resumen de los análisis que se van haciendo (Tiene que haber un voluntario que edite ese primer post)



Un post que se reedita y actualiza con los últimos análisis que se vayan haciendo? 
Interpreto bien lo que dices?

*Edito: No hay problema. En cuanto la fibo pase por la MM200 y el segundo impulso alcista del foro repita la estructura de doble techo de los post, entro largo y coloco un primer paquete de análisis (en espera de confirmación de la bajista).

Espero haberme explicado con claridad. Si no hay confirmación, se sale por patas.*


----------



## pollastre (3 Jun 2012)

Hoy, Domingo, esto es mejor que el cine. Me lo estoy pasando como los monos ::

El Sr. FranR es como cuando sacas a colación una charla Ferrari - Vs. Aston Martin. 

El Aston es el Sr. FranR, ese tipo - como dirían en Fifth Gear - que está tranquilo, sin hacer ruido, sentado en el fondo del bar fumando su pipa. Aguanta impasible las gilipolleces de los chavalitos imberbes, que hablan para aparentar que saben algo, aún cuando su absoluta ignorancia es más que patente.

Hasta que en un momento determinado dice "basta", se levanta, saca al tontopollas del bar a la calle, y le da una paliza.

Seguiré echando un ojo hoy al hilo, a intervalos de un cuartillo de hora, en tanto llega tan glorioso momento ::::



FranR dijo:


> Gracias por lo de "autores nóveles" pero llevo en esto algo más de 20 años, antes incluso, de empezar mi aventura universitaria.
> 
> Tengo publicaciones, pero no tienen nada que ver con "la bolsa" ni con los métodos de los que parto. I´m sorry.
> 
> P.D. Modelos de regresión: Por esa fase pasé hace aproximadamente 10 años, aún conservo las primeras incursiones con el SPSS.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (3 Jun 2012)

.................


----------



## burbubolsa (3 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Como dice muchos, libros, artículos pero siempre girando sobre la misma base, y ya sabe, la información al alcance de todos no es información útil.
> 
> Ecobook - librería de economía - Candlestick And Pivot Point Trading Triggers: Setups For Stock, Forex, And Futures Markets | Person, John L. | 9780471980223 un ejemplo
> 
> Y una pregunta ¿Por que la MME200? ienso:



La información pública no tiene valor, es ierto, pero la inercia de los mercados permite que tenga cierta vigencia. De hecho, la inercia de los mercados financieros es, por lo general, gigantesca, y su capacidad de innovación tecnológica muy limitada, acotada al control de comunicaciones.

Comencé a contrastar la MME200 al usar una plantilla para metatrader4 con el indicador koncorde, junto con los puntos de pivote. Y son innumerables las veces en las que el precio se clava ahí, en la media móvil exponencia de 200 figuras al cierre. Y si coincide la MME200 con un pivote, formando un triángulo, la reacción suele ser bastante virulenta. El hecho de que haya muchos robots con esta media es porque tiene resultados más regulares que con medias de mayor o de menor frecuencia. Para frecuencias menores, los resultados tienen más desviación típica, y para mayores, disminuye el retorno medio. Usando indicadores de Ehlers para medir la frecuencia dominante en minutos, se suele encontrar entre 150 y 250 minutos.

All John Ehlers Indicators... - Page 35


----------



## Durmiente (3 Jun 2012)

A modo de resumen

De los análisis técnicos que se han posteado últimamente en el foro, los que más me han interesado son:


_ANHQV:_

IBEX PARA JUEVES 7 DE JUNIO (último comentario)  post2799
- Objetivo del canal que tiene: 6670
- Hasta que no supere 6685 está bajista (con objetivo aprox 5890)
*Posibilidades para jueves 7 de junio (último comentario)*:


 TEF  *Análisis 9 de Junio*

Enlace: 
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/6515304-post3542.html 

-	Si supera el objetivo, 9,80. Largos (seguir) 
-	Si cae, objetivo 8,78.

 BBVA  *Análisis 11 de Junio*

Enlace: 
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/6535535-post4119.html

-	Cortos (por debajo de 4,90) o fuera.


SAN: 
- Si caemos entre 4,56-4,44 entramos (*si*, digo si caemos) con largos con stop en esos 4,44-4,42 y si después superamos esos 4,74-4,75 incrementamos largos. 
- Complementar con análisis del pirata (más abajo)

*Gamesa* *Ver post 2801*
- Se podría intentar largos en estos niveles con stop cercano en los 1,53 confirmados por encima de 1,66.


ENDESA Post2499
- NO ENTRAR HASTA 13 € 
- ENTRAR a partir de los 13€ con alcance entre 1,5-2 € a medio plazo
_(Va a costar enttrar en los 13, aunque si llega a 12,7-12,8 parece que llegará a los 13)_


Bankinter (Ver http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/6505968-post3251.html )
- Esperar hasta ver si se frena en 2,20-2,10, 
- Por debajo de esos precios FUERA hasta los 1,5). 
- Se espera alcanzar esos niveles hacia el lunes-miércoles próximo.

Telecinco – Mediaset
- Posible ajuste alcista (próximo) antes de la caída definitiva
- Estrategia: entrar ahora con SL por debajo de 3,20
- Se espera: confirmación de doble suelo (puede llevarlo por encima de 4,50 –confirmación por encima de 3.90)

Mapfre, 
- Esperarla en la zona de 1,35-1,40 
- puede presentar una buena oportunidad de inversión a varias semanas si cumple el objetivo 
- (Janus): A largo plazo, hay que tener mucho cuidado con Mapfre.

Inditex, 
Si baja de 64 podemos irnos a la zona de 62,50 y luego a los 58,5. 


Abertis, 
si supera los 12,15-12,20 activariamos un doble suelo de buen recorrido. 


------------------------------------

Bertok:
- Los bancos, por ahora, ni tocarlos.
- Es posible que lleven dos días acumulando (quizá rebote a corto)


------------------------------------

Guybrush_Threepwood

IBERDROLA dos posibles caídas:
- Hasta 2,9
- Hasta 2,3

Thyssen
-	Soporte en 12€, 
-	Objetivo segundo bajista activado en 10,7€. 
-	De todas formas bajista y punto. No hay ni indicios de giro ni ná.

[Ibex] Post 1968

- Hay tres canales bajistas. 
- Objetivos bajistas 5650 a cp, 
- a más largo plazo 5150. 

[SAN] Post 2314

- Objetivo bajista hacia los 3.5€ . 
- le va a costar superar los 4,8€. 
- Si estuviera dentro, me saldría por ahí. 

-----------------------------------------------

Claca


*Gráfico para el IBEX* _(apunta posibilidad de rebote a corto plazo por encima de 7.000)_ *publicado el 7 de junio*

Enlace:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/6507601-post3286.html

Para el IBEX: aquí http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/6535841-post4129.html *Publicado el 11 de junio*

Interesante análisis de IBEX, DAX, Bund... *publicado el 11 de junio*[/COLOR]

Enlace:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/6535655-post4125.html

--

*Gráfico para el DAX* _(apunta posibilidad de que todo sea un rebote)_ *publicado el 7 de junio*

Enlace:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/6505700-post3240.html

--

DANONE 
- está para entrar ya. 
-	Problema: el SL está un 5% por debajo, (hacia los 48, incluso mejor hacia los 47)
-	Estrategia posible: entradita ligera y más adelante plantearse ampliar o no la posición.
-	Atención: Claca no va a seguir el valor.

-----------------------------------------------

Janus:
Post "especialmente comprometido" "Me voy a mojar..."




---------------------------
*


Las cosas a su cauce*

*Gráfico para el IBEX* _(primer objetivo para el rebote por encima de 7.100)_ *publicado el 8 de junio*

Enlace:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/6511283-post3488.html

*


Sipanha*

*Gráfico para el SP500* _(dos gráficos: uno anual y otro con zoom para el rebote. Objetivo del rebote: entre 134x y 137x)_ *publicado el 8 de junio*

Enlace:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/312999-habeis-visto-ibex-35-junio-2012-mes-del-juicio-final-351.html#post6512095





_
Nota: No intento ser exhaustivo (ha habido más análisis) y de otros miembros/as analistas/os.
Sólo recojo los que a mí, personalmente, me han interesado más.
Espero haber interpretado bien los análisis._


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Jun 2012)

Señores yo quiero de esto aqui:

New Stockton City Hall building seized by Wells Fargo; city preps bankruptcy contingency plan | news10.net

Otra cosa.

LVMH, sali como saben y se llevan ya sus 10 euretes abajo, ¿como lo ven? Yo las espero en [bmw entrada style] a 51 euros. Parezco un poco guanista.

Thysen, igual, como lo ven? 

Mi largo en 6300 ibex continua en rojo, como no. El sl no lo puse en 1000 lo tengo en el 4999. LLegara antes del vencimiento a esa fecha? Donde esta rbobotick?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Yo no se para que buscáis fuera análisis teniendo todo en el HVEI35.
> 
> CON EL EQUIPO DE TECNICOS QUE TENEMOS para que buscar en otro sitio, aquí lo tenemos todo.
> 
> ...



A mi me parece una idea cojonuda )

Además serviría de escarnio público cuando la cagamos :fiufiu:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Jun 2012)

Basf en 22 orden de compra.

Unilever cortos ya. ¿Como lo ven?

¿Largos aqui




?


----------



## ponzi (3 Jun 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Basf en 22 orden de compra.
> 
> Unilever cortos ya. ¿Como lo ven?
> 
> ...



Estos no tenian acuerdos con telefonica??? Ahora mismo tenemos una teleco diversificada geograficamente y por 38000 mill. Y ojo que tienen mucha deuda pero si consiguen llevar a cabo su plan de amortizacion a cp en dos años deberian estar mas o menos saneados. Habra que ver si son capaces de de recaudar lo que dicen, si lo consiguen estos precios son muy buenos


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Jun 2012)

Una cosa DON PIRATON, hoy viendo a la gente correr por la playa me he acordado de ti. ¿Es cierto que estas mas tiempo atandote las zapatillas que corriendo?

Las zapatillas de DON PIRATON:






Como la cosa va de libros y tal:


----------



## Durmiente (3 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> A mi me parece una idea cojonuda )
> 
> Además serviría de escarnio público cuando la cagamos :fiufiu:




Mi interés es resumir, porque hay gente que sabéis mucho por aquí (ladrones, malvados y gente de mal vivir, naturalmente)

No quisiera que el objetivo fuesen posibles escarnios....

_*El post es el nº 1840*_ (al pie de la página 184 del hilo) y estará en proceso de actualización permanente (siempre que disponga de tiempo, claro)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Jun 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Señores yo quiero de esto aqui:
> 
> New Stockton City Hall building seized by Wells Fargo; city preps bankruptcy contingency plan | news10.net
> 
> ...




Esta la llevo siguiendo bastante tiempo

*[Thyssen]*







Soporte en 12€, pero objetivo segundo bajista activado en 10,7€. DE todas formas bajista y punto. No hay ni indicios de giro ni ná.


----------



## ponzi (3 Jun 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Señores yo quiero de esto aqui:
> 
> New Stockton City Hall building seized by Wells Fargo; city preps bankruptcy contingency plan | news10.net
> 
> ...



Es una buena empresa con margenes brutos de lider y esta saneada.Pero como comente en otro post estaba cara. Yo la valoro en unos 78 eu pero esta cifra cada año varia ya que es una empresa que crea valor. Personalmente no la compraria por encima de 80.


----------



## pollastre (3 Jun 2012)

Yo he oído en la pescadería, aquesta mañana... que piratescu _dice_ que corre, pero en realidad ni sale, ni corre, ni se corre. 

Y no me haga mucho caso, que ya sabe cómo es la pescatera... que cuando el marido tenía impotencia, ella decía a la gente que venía muy cansado del trabajo (y eso que estaba en paro), vamos, que cualquier cosa puede Ud. creerse o pensar, pero si lo dicen en la pescadería, pues.... yo pensaría que el piratescu hace menos deporte que tarzán cuando entra en escena uno de sus dobles, si Ud. me entiende.





chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Una cosa DON PIRATON, hoy viendo a la gente correr por la playa me he acordado de ti. ¿Es cierto que estas mas tiempo atandote las zapatillas que corriendo?
> 
> Las zapatillas de DON PIRATON:
> 
> ...


----------



## burbubolsa (3 Jun 2012)

John Person - Candlestick and Pivot Point Trading Triggers

http://www.traders-library.com/Trad...dlestick and Pivot Point Trading Triggers.pdf


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Jun 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Una cosa DON PIRATON, hoy viendo a la gente correr por la playa me he acordado de ti. ¿Es cierto que estas mas tiempo atandote las zapatillas que corriendo?
> 
> Las zapatillas de DON PIRATON:
> 
> ...



Hijoputismo rezumante....  Lo que si me paso más tiempo es girando el cuello viendo a las guiris pasar a mi lado... Hay una que le tengo un odio...... No hace más que pasarme rio arrina, rio abajo. Rio arriba, rio abajo... Grrrr 



Durmiente dijo:


> Mi interés es resumir, porque hay gente que sabéis mucho por aquí (ladrones, malvados y gente de mal vivir, naturalmente)
> 
> No quisiera que el objetivo fuesen posibles escarnios....
> 
> _*El post es el nº 1840*_ (al pie de la página 184 del hilo) y estará en proceso de actualización permanente (siempre que disponga de tiempo, claro)



No se preocupe, lo decía en broma. Peo en mi opinión es más instructivo saber las veces que te equivocas que las que aciertas. Así puedes estudiar el gráfico de nuevo e intentar deducir en que has errado


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Jun 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Yo he oído en la pescadería, aquesta mañana... que piratescu _dice_ que corre, pero en realidad ni sale, ni corre, ni se corre.
> 
> Y no me haga mucho caso, que ya sabe cómo es la pescatera... que cuando el marido tenía impotencia, ella decía a la gente que venía muy cansado del trabajo (y eso que estaba en paro), vamos, que cualquier cosa puede Ud. creerse o pensar, pero si lo dicen en la pescadería, pues.... yo pensaría que el piratescu hace menos deporte que tarzán cuando entra en escena uno de sus dobles, si Ud. me entiende.



¿pero que clase de ofensa gratuita esta?

Escoja deporte (el ballet no es un deporte


Spoiler











) , localidad, árbitro y le doy ventaja, agüelete .


----------



## FranR (3 Jun 2012)

He cogido uno de las sesiones del Ibex. Comparativa uso de MME200 y sistema de niveles.

Niveles: 2 entradas. Círculos verdes. 

Ruptura nivel 1 con ventas de manos fuertes: Entrada en corto hasta siguiente nivel o con stop ajustado al aproximarse al nivel anterior. Resultado optimizado 106 puntos. Con un stop en punto de entrada no nos saca del mercado.
Ruptura nivel 2: Nuevo análisis y stop ahora corrido, ya que el siguiente nivel "cuesta" más alcanzarlo Resultado optimizado 60 puntos.

Incluso haciendo una entrada errónea en el nivel 2, el reversal en contra es 14 pips.

En las rupturas "buenas" en pocos minutos se han alcanzado sin esfuerzo 40 puntos.

Usando la MME200: 3-4 posibles entradas. Círculos morados.

Rompe MME200 a la baja, entrada en corto. Resultado óptimo (cerrando en mínimos de esa onda 55 pips. En caso de aguantar posición hasta cortar al alza !9 pips!
Segunda entrada: Corta a la baja de nuevo, entrada en corto, y la corta al alza con !-2 pips!

Tercera entrada: Esta es la mejor de todas. Corta al alza la MME200, (las medias rápidas las corta al alza) entramos en largo y alegría! nos da una subida de 44 pips, pero mantenemos porque la 200 queda abajo y parece que queda recorrido.

El último circulo morado, con el rojo en el centro es el definitivo. Si hemos mantenido la operación en largo, nos vamos contentos con !6 pips!, pero lo mejor es que vuelve a cortar a la MME200 al alza, a las medias rápidas al alza y SORPRESA...se gira a la baja metiendo en tres velas !-26 pips!

Ahora lanzo una pregunta ¿Están usando la MME200 para engañarnos, nos dan migajas para luego hacer un reversal y dejarnos fuera? 

He visto usos de la 200 con 5 entradas válidas, y 1 de error. Solo esa de error supera en puntos a las 5 válidas.

La MME200 tiene un alto porcentaje de acierto, pero......


Lo hemos hablado aquí muchas veces, usan niveles técnicos, pero los movimientos de envergadura los hacen en los NIVELES, el resto migajas o entradas múltiples de poco recorrido y saltada de stop continuas.


Vaya rollo que me he tirado.

Por cierto, este análisis chapucero, lo realizo cada x jornadas, para comprobar que sigue funcionando la detección de niveles y que su resultado optimiza al de medias, soportes, etc. Mientras sea mejor, no hay que cambiar nada en la detección de niveles.


----------



## burbubolsa (3 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> He cogido uno de las sesiones del Ibex. Comparativa uso de MME200 y sistema de niveles.
> 
> Niveles: 2 entradas. Círculos verdes.
> 
> ...



Interesante análisis, luego lo leo con detenimiento. Es cierto que la MME200 no indica bien puntos de entrada y salida. No deja de ser un filtro de respuesta finita, como cualquier media móvil. Lo interesante es que parece actuar como concentrador del precio en situaciones de indefinición, como si fuera un punto móvil de negociación. Esto tiene sentido en cuanto es una métrica muy utilizada. De la misma forma, casi seguro que el 0 del MACD y los puntos 80 y 20 del RSI con los parámetros estándar son puntos de atracción de precio, sin que tengan que dar necesariamente señales acertadas. Los especialistas de mercado saben que ahí entrarán muchas órdenes, en un sentido y otro, y ponen su particular barrera, estableciendo una zona controlada de negociación, improvisada sobre la sesión.


----------



## burbubolsa (3 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Ahora lanzo una pregunta ¿Están usando la MME200 para engañarnos, nos dan migajas para luego hacer un reversal y dejarnos fuera?



Ni siquiera creo que los especialistas de mercado usen las medias móviles como trampas. Detectan movimientos de pequeño tamaño y alta latencia (tiempo de formación de paquetes de negociación) y los contrarrestan. Les lleva un tiempecito, que es lo que permite que durante unos ticks el mercado funcione gaceleramente y la MME pueda funcionar en apariencia, pero luego meten el reversal orquestadoy fuerzan stops y márgenes de los que se metieron al calor de la MME. Resultado: una nueva zona de negociación, un nuevo campo de batalla que se replicará en sesiones posteriores. Y sucede lo mismo con MACD, RSI, estocásticos varios, etc... Todo indicador determinista será un cruce de caminos entre los especialistas y los minoristas.

El libro de Persona ya me le había leído, aunque sin mucho entusiasmo. Le echaré un vistazo en más profundidad. Todo lo que sea obtener una calculadora de niveles de forma algorítmica, no mediante cajas negras, será bienvenido.


----------



## Durmiente (3 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Interesante análisis, luego lo leo con detenimiento. Es cierto que la MME200 no indica bien puntos de entrada y salida. No deja de ser un filtro de respuesta finita, como cualquier media móvil. Lo interesante es que parece actuar como concentrador del precio en situaciones de indefinición, como si fuera un punto móvil de negociación. Esto tiene sentido en cuanto es una métrica muy utilizada. De la misma forma, casi seguro que el 0 del MACD y los puntos 80 y 20 del RSI con los parámetros estándar son puntos de atracción de precio, sin que tengan que dar necesariamente señales acertadas. Los especialistas de mercado saben que ahí entrarán muchas órdenes, en un sentido y otro, y ponen su particular barrera, estableciendo una zona controlada de negociación, improvisada sobre la sesión.



¿Habéis tenido en cuenta que los puntos de entrada y salida lo hacen máquinas? 

Hay que ir siempre a favor de la tendencia.

Los cambios bruscos de tendencia están programados de antemano.


----------



## burbubolsa (3 Jun 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> ¿Habéis tenido en cuenta que los puntos de entrada y salida lo hacen máquinas?
> 
> Hay que ir siempre a favor de la tendencia.
> 
> Los cambios bruscos de tendencia están programados de antemano.



Los objetivos de este negocio son:

1.- Preservar el capital.
2.- Ganar capital.
3.- Minimizar pérdidas de capital.

Los aspectos técnicos son lo de menos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Jun 2012)

Nos leemos en un rato, vejestorios :XX: :XX:


----------



## FranR (3 Jun 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> *¿Habéis tenido en cuenta que los puntos de entrada y salida lo hacen máquinas? *
> 
> Hay que ir siempre a favor de la tendencia.
> 
> Los cambios bruscos de tendencia están programados de antemano.



Pues claro, de otra manera no se podrían calcular los niveles por adelantado (Recuerde que los niveles se dan antes de la apertura). Si los hiciera un tío a la buena María, sería imposible.

A favor de la tendencia siempre. Las entradas por niveles tienen en cuenta la tendencia a corto, ya que tienen menos riesgo. Si se da cuenta los niveles permiten entradas en ambos sentidos, pero predominan las que van a favor de tendencia.


----------



## MateAmargo (3 Jun 2012)

La pre de Asia:



> *Asia Fx Outlook: Nothing but bad news*
> 
> See (More) USD/AXJ is set to open mixed on Monday but only after a wild and woolly Friday night following a payroll number of just 69k that blew all the experts out of the water. Stocks crumbled in excess of 2.0% yet risk trades staged an impressive recovery from the initial nasty sell-off as hedge funds covered shorts in case QE3 rears its ugly head. It was whip saw city in the hour after the payrolls release but after those moves it was basically sideways into the close.
> 
> If you read the weekend newspapers you might decide not to come to work on Monday. No surprises for guessing that the UK and for that matter the European papers are chock full of bearish diatribe. There is not an optimist to be found anywhere suggesting that Monday will be a continuation of Friday’s volatility but this is certainly not a one way bet. *Hedge funds are starting to lock in profits but the “BIG SHORT” is definitely in EUR/JPY. If the MOF/BOJ wanted to blow hedge funds out of the water they would at their desks with the intervention trigger ready to be pulled at the official start on Monday – 1900GMT.* The reality is more likely they will still be tucked up in their beds! Peter.Whitley@thomsonreuters.com Copyright (c) 2012 Thomson Reuters - IFRMarkets


----------



## burbubolsa (3 Jun 2012)

CME.ES en M1:

0.9593975702865611;CBOT.YM;-213.96956614406804;0.1226459399380942;1.0;0;0
0.9426092581121078;CME.NQ;292.7802747441764;0.40390798528892274;1.0;0;0
0.9174061962646238;USDZAR;2360.390541716227;-124.81490861566623;1.0;0;0
0.9110010538990798;LIFFE.FFI;351.2612930679177;0.18165253809670437;1.0;0;0
0.9033537635855633;NYMEX.CL;803.198361312459;5.667924562559361;1.0;0;0
0.8929215842137652;USDSEK;2579.0001677441383;-176.2956330645282;1.0;0;0
0.8845113048275504;NZDJPY;640.2505489309132;11.283154133821458;1.0;0;0
0.883144129354958;AUDUSD;-35.281150127141196;1376.4610218515147;1.0;0;0


----------



## FranR (3 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> CME.ES en M1:
> 
> 0.9593975702865611;CBOT.YM;-213.96956614406804;0.1226459399380942;1.0;0;0
> 0.9426092581121078;CME.NQ;292.7802747441764;0.40390798528892274;1.0;0;0
> ...



Madre mía que follón....

Configure la salida para que diga:

Con to lo gordo parriba 
y
Con to lo gordo pabajo Ahii Omaa!!!:8:


----------



## burbubolsa (3 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Madre mía que follón....
> 
> Configure la salida para que diga:
> 
> ...



Eso lo tengo gráficamente. Todavía no ha comenzado la sesión. Lo que vi la semana pasada fue un reversal alcista abortado. Me temo que lo han abortado indefinidamente y hoy comenzamos con gap a la baja, para bien de mis cortos.

Las señales, incluso las estadísticas, no son más que diversiones. Tiene que haber de todo, como los payasetes graciosetes del foro.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Jun 2012)

Bueno pues parece que mañana el euro aun continua, de nuevo me tocara ir al banco a llevar el dinero. A pedir otra vez la carretilla. Joder es que ni los griegos han salido aun, esto se esta haciendo mas largo que la ultima de el padrino.

El san funciona su pagina web de particulares. Tampoco ha desaparecido. A verle la cara al Arturo otra vez.


----------



## bertok (3 Jun 2012)

Mañana no pierdan los nervios :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## FranR (3 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Eso lo tengo gráficamente. Todavía no ha comenzado la sesión. Lo que vi la semana pasada fue un reversal alcista abortado. Me temo que lo han abortado indefinidamente y hoy comenzamos con gap a la baja, para bien de mis cortos.
> 
> Las señales, incluso las estadísticas, no son más que diversiones. Tiene que haber de todo, *como los payasetes graciosetes del foro*.



Veo que nos aprecia a los del foro llamándonos payasos, como le demostraré es uno de los mejores halagos que se pueden hacer. 

YO TAMBIEN SOY UN PAYASO







"Una de las anécdotas más entrañables es la de cuando entró en la pista del circo y aún no había empezado su actuación cuando un niño empezó a llorar desesperadamente (probablemente era la primera vez que veía a un payaso). Charlie no podía empezar su actuación pues el público estaba más pendiente del escandoloso llanto del niño que del payaso. Charlie se acercó cautamente hacia el niño para hacerle una caricia e intentar calmarlo, pero el efecto fue el contrario y el niño empezó a llorar aún con más fuerza entre las risas medio divertidas medio enternecidas del público adulto. Rivel, profundamente conocedor de la psicología infantil, se retiró hacia el centro de la pista y empezó también a llorar, desconsoladamente, solidariamente. Con eso bastó. El niño se calló en el acto, con unos ojos abiertos como naranjas por la sorpresa de haber descubierto que aquel ser rojo y amenazador se sabía expresar también con su mismo lenguaje tan transparente y directo: el llanto. Y Rivel continuó llorando. Cuando, todavía lloroso, se volvió a acercar hacia el niño, ya totalmente calmado y mirándolo electrizado, la criatura se sacó el chupete de la boca y se lo dio a Charlie, en un acto de solidaridad primigenia. El llanto de Rivel se agotó y el público arrancó en aplausos. El payaso aceptó el ofrecimiento del niño. Nunca sabremos si Charlie Rivel era un niño adulto o un adulto niño. "

P.D. Encima le voy a llevar la contraría, pero sin niveles ni NA, solo de coraje

Abrimos y en pocos minutos tocamos los 6140


----------



## jjsuamar (3 Jun 2012)

Sabeis si se pueden hacer cortos desde ING?

Enviado desde mi GT-S5839i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ponzi (3 Jun 2012)

jjsuamar dijo:


> Sabeis si se pueden hacer cortos desde ING?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5839i usando Tapatalk 2



Solo a traves de etf inversos


----------



## burbubolsa (3 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Veo que nos aprecia a los del foro llamándonos payasos, como le demostraré es uno de los mejores halagos que se pueden hacer.
> 
> YO TAMBIEN SOY UN PAYASO
> 
> ...



Andar entre candilejas es un noble trabajo. Lo malo es cuando alguien no se lo toma con profesionalidad y hace una cuestión particular, mezquina, de ello. Las señales de trading son eso mismo. Si se toma una sola señal como guía para ejecutar órdenes se van a tener problemas. Sobre todo porque las condiciones de mercado son cambiantes, y las operativas deben adaptarse a esas nuevas condiciones. No hay ideas que resistan indefinidamente el paso del tiempo. Aunque la moral permanece.


----------



## ponzi (3 Jun 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r2PNKsU9aEs&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Para todos los valientes que quieran comprar bancos....No os perdais como han engañado a todos los JUBILADOS que han podido. Sobre todo la perla que sueltan en el minuto 8:40 (No me cuesta nada pillar el cuchillo de cocina y bajar a la sucursal..)....


----------



## pollastre (3 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Veo que nos aprecia a los del foro llamándonos payasos, como le demostraré es uno de los mejores halagos que se pueden hacer.



No me asusta el acertijoooo,

No me asusta el acertijo, porque a mí....


no me asusta el acertijoooo !!!

::::::


----------



## Abner (3 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Pues claro, de otra manera no se podrían calcular los niveles por adelantado (Recuerde que los niveles se dan antes de la apertura). Si los hiciera un tío a la buena María, sería imposible.
> 
> A favor de la tendencia siempre. Las entradas por niveles tienen en cuenta la tendencia a corto, ya que tienen menos riesgo. Si se da cuenta los niveles permiten entradas en ambos sentidos, pero predominan las que van a favor de tendencia.



Comor? ¿pero no se supone que los niveles los hacen los leoncios al tomar posiciones en determinados niveles de precios? ¿Cómo vas a calcular antes de la apertura los niveles?


----------



## FranR (3 Jun 2012)

Abner dijo:


> Comor? ¿pero no se supone que los niveles los hacen los leoncios al tomar posiciones en determinados niveles de precios? ¿Cómo vas a calcular antes de la apertura los niveles?



Eso es lo que se hace en este hilo, dar niveles antes de empezar la sesión. La gente del hilo podrá ampliarle esto..


----------



## Durmiente (3 Jun 2012)

Abner dijo:


> Comor? ¿pero no se supone que los niveles los hacen los leoncios al tomar posiciones en determinados niveles de precios? ¿Cómo vas a calcular antes de la apertura los niveles?



Entre otros, el post 1613 de este mismo hilo te puede ayudar...


----------



## Optimista bien informado (3 Jun 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> No me asusta el acertijoooo,
> 
> No me asusta el acertijo, porque a mí....
> 
> ...



¿Les Luthiers? :ouch:


----------



## bertok (3 Jun 2012)

Ya tenemos al leuro perdiendo en los 2 principales cruces.


----------



## Durmiente (3 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Ya tenemos al leuro perdiendo en los 2 principales cruces.



NO, si al final nos quedaremos en el € y nos arruinaremos igual que si hubiéramos imprimido neopesetas....


----------



## The Hellion (3 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Veo que nos aprecia a los del foro llamándonos payasos, como le demostraré es uno de los mejores halagos que se pueden hacer.
> 
> YO TAMBIEN SOY UN PAYASO
> 
> ...



Son ustedes grandes. 

Y una vez más, queda de manifiesto que la bolsa, con todo, es lo de menos en este hilo. Hay gente que necesita un nivel, o un gráfico, y se le da. Hay gente que necesita una lección, y también se le da. 

Luego lo que haga cada uno con los regalos que dan las figuras de este hilo, ya depende de cada uno. 

Es un privilegio compartir hilo con ustedes.


----------



## bertok (3 Jun 2012)

Venga, un poco de musiquita que esta semana promete.

¿Saldremos ya de la puta trinchera?, es bastante probable

[YOUTUBE]hso7b5Qw34M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Felix (3 Jun 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Son ustedes grandes.
> 
> Y una vez más, queda de manifiesto que la bolsa, con todo, es lo de menos en este hilo. Hay gente que necesita un nivel, o un gráfico, y se le da. Hay gente que necesita una lección, y también se le da.
> 
> ...



Cuando creemos el club social HVIE35 propongo gravar esta frase a fuego en la mesa de reuniones solo debajo de la firma del pirata.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Jun 2012)

la canción mola, la niña canta bien, pero joder, la katy en el desfile de VS....unbeatable!!!

oooops! perdón por no hablar de boooorza!


----------



## bertok (3 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> la canción mola, la niña canta bien, pero joder, la katy en el desfile de VS....unbeatable!!!
> 
> oooops! perdón por no hablar de boooorza!



[YOUTUBE]Zqcmnf1JtNY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Durmiente (3 Jun 2012)

J+o+d+e+r la profecía roja de Bertok está a punto de cumplirse...

¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ Tengo miedo !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## diosmercado (3 Jun 2012)

Salto del euro recuperando casi todo lo perdido. Mañana dia caliente, y con el dato de empleo español aun mas. Creacion de empleo segura (cuanto?... ufff), de no ser asi, esto es ya preocupante.

Buena noche.


----------



## bertok (3 Jun 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> J+o+d+e+r la profecía roja de Bertok está a punto de cumplirse...
> 
> ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ Tengo miedo !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Cuéntanos más.


----------



## Durmiente (3 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Cuéntanos más.



No estás autorizado a usar una imagen de mi rostro en tus post.

Reportado.


----------



## Janus (3 Jun 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> La verdad es que visto el gráfico histórico de mapfre desde el año 92, puede ser que los 1,40-30 (si los alcanza) sean una buena entrada de precios a largo plazo ya que desde entonces veo que ha realizado un canal bastante atractivo.
> Además por lo que veo, es bastante noble el valor. Salvo que lo rompa por debajo de 1,30 que entonces activaría el rango del canal lo cual anularía la acción practicamente, pues eso, que parece que pueden ser buenos precios.



Yo me andaría con mucho cuidado con este valor .... en el largo plazo. En el corto tendrá probablemente un gran rebote como la mayoría de los valores por la extrema sobreventa que traen. A largo plazo, ni con un palo hoygan.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Jun 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> No estás autorizado a usar una imagen de mi rostro en tus post.
> 
> Reportado.



sr. Durmiente, si editase su firma para que al pinchar en ella nos dirigiera al post resumen en cuestion.... o :Aplauso:


----------



## bertok (3 Jun 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Yo me andaría con mucho cuidado con este valor .... en el largo plazo. En el corto tendrá probablemente un gran rebote como la mayoría de los valores por la extrema sobreventa que traen. A largo plazo, ni con un palo hoygan.



Que tal amigo, me tenías preocupado 8:.

El problema que tienen es que está atiborrados de deuda ejpañola (la deuda helena la han provisionado al 100%). A favor tienen que están haciendo bastante dinero en Brasil y USA.


----------



## Durmiente (3 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> sr. Durmiente, si editase su firma para que al pinchar en ella nos dirigiera al post resumen en cuestion.... o :Aplauso:



Hecho (creo)

Pero ¡¡¡¡¡ sigo teniendo miedo !!!!!


----------



## Janus (3 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Que tal amigo, me tenías preocupado 8:.
> 
> El problema que tienen es que está atiborrados de deuda ejpañola (la deuda helena la han provisionado al 100%). A favor tienen que están haciendo bastante dinero en Brasil y USA.



Todo viento en popa. Este fin de semana he hecho un montón de cosas relacionadas con la bolsa. He analizado innumerables valores así como definido mi estrategia a futuro que va muy alineada con el post de ayer sobre "me voy a mojar".
Me surge una duda que es que el IBEX podría tocar los 5600 pero también los 5200 que es donde está el target de la figura de continuación generada entre 6800 y 7200. Por ello, construiré la posición en modo ráfagas.
Cortos a varias sesiones vista, ni con un palo.

Cuidado con subirse al carro por el hecho de que haya dos velas fuertes en verde. Hay mucho tema por resolver y es muy probable que lo bajen hasta los niveles clave, o incluso un poco más abajo, para alargar el movimiento posterior.


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Jun 2012)

Sr. Bertok espero que esta semana se pueda salir de la trinchera, ahí hace frío, están ustedes todos borrachos y estoy harta de ver el video de la muchacha en ropa interior, que me lo ponen ustedes una y otra vez.

O empezamos esta semana el ascenso de la puta colina, o queda usted reportado. :no::no::no:


----------



## bertok (3 Jun 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Sr. Bertok espero que esta semana se pueda salir de la trinchera, ahí hace frío, *están ustedes todos borrachos y estoy harta de ver el video de la muchacha en ropa interior, que me lo ponen ustedes una y otra vez*.
> 
> O empezamos esta semana el ascenso de la puta colina, o queda usted reportado. :no::no::no:



Si te atreves se llevará un thanks diario durante todo el 2012 ::


----------



## bertok (3 Jun 2012)

[YOUTUBE]91QDAd7wkkY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sr. Breve (3 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa!

el EUR/CNY ha abierto un céntimo al alza....

algo se está cocinando para la semana que viene, no es normal que siga subiendo mientras los índices se hunden...

¿quién es el mentiroso en este historia?


----------



## R3v3nANT (3 Jun 2012)

El nivel del hilo en finde es cada vez mayor. Es un lujo leerles, he acabado el sábado mañana miraré el día de hoy. Por cierto, tengan cuidado ahí fuera, este anuncio estaba colgado en....... en...... otro hilo bolsa :fiufiu:



Hola chicos, me llamo Pandoro, soy de color, simpático, guapo, cachondo, sensual y muy educado! Estoy disponible 24H! Soy activo y muy bien dotado! Mis servicios son muy completos y mi mayor deseo es hacerte disfrutar de mi cuerpo. El morbo, los vicios, las fantasias, me encantan! Si eres un caballero pasivo que vas largo, sin SL o piramidando te va a gustar la experiencia. 
Abstenerse gatitos.


----------



## Ajetreo (3 Jun 2012)

Atentos atentos...

El Iker dice que esta semana será tremenda, con un gran agujero coronal?????

Absorberá el agujero coronal solo al chulibex o arrastrará a toda la UE


----------



## ponzi (3 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]91QDAd7wkkY[/YOUTUBE]



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zS2hBfCeZk8&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## ponzi (3 Jun 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Atentos atentos...
> 
> El Iker dice que esta semana será tremenda, con un gran agujero coronal?????
> 
> Absorberá el agujero coronal solo al chulibex o arrastrará a toda la UE



Esos no fueron en enero?


----------



## Ajetreo (3 Jun 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Esos no fueron en enero?



Es sol está en un año álgido, parece ser que la próxima semana hay otro


----------



## ponzi (4 Jun 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Es sol está en un año álgido, parece ser que la próxima semana hay otro



A este paso vamos coger un buen bronceado antes del verano. Tienes el video por ahi?


----------



## ponzi (4 Jun 2012)

Venga un chiste para la trinchera



Quemao dijo:


> Pues eso, sintetiza en una sola foto esta indecencia, insulto, estafa, desgracia que tenemos que soportar todos los ciudadanos:


----------



## bertok (4 Jun 2012)

Spanish rescue draws closer as Cyprus buckles - Telegraph


----------



## Ajetreo (4 Jun 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> A este paso vamos coger un buen bronceado antes del verano. Tienes el video por ahi?



Amazing Hi-Def CME [hd video] | Flickr: Intercambio de fotos


----------



## bertok (4 Jun 2012)

uffff, los usanos la lian.


----------



## Ajetreo (4 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> uffff, los usanos la lian.



Cuente, cuente que yo a estas horas no puedo verlo y mañana me llevaré el soponcio


----------



## bertok (4 Jun 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Cuente, cuente que yo a estas horas no puedo verlo y mañana me llevaré el soponcio



1269 en el SP 8: .


----------



## FranR (4 Jun 2012)

Sorpresa en la apertura....

VEEERRDESSS SON TUS SOJOS MORENAAAAA.....

Canal principal 6056-6.143

Como dije hace unas horas 6140 al poco de abrir.

Hoy guiado ciegamente por un ánimo revanchista, y por llevar la contraria. ::


----------



## Adriangtir (4 Jun 2012)

Los futuros del Dax por debajo de 6000....


----------



## Sipanha (4 Jun 2012)

Tremendo el SP500... van a tocar los 1266 esta misma noche.

Rebote ya para mañana después de una apertura en modo "sell off" en el Ibex?

Jo, que rápido va esto.


----------



## Janus (4 Jun 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Tremendo el SP500... van a tocar los 1266 esta misma noche.
> 
> Rebote ya para mañana después de una apertura en modo "sell off" en el Ibex?
> 
> Jo, que rápido va esto.



Cuidado. Los mínimos no se hacen en el fuera del horario normal de cotización. No vaya a ser que lo lleven a 1220 que es donde hay otro target.

Hay que tener templanza. No es momento de impulsos.


----------



## FranR (4 Jun 2012)

Toma SOY EL HOMBRE VERDE....como pille al bertok ese bajista se va a cagar...


----------



## tonuel (4 Jun 2012)

Voy pillando mi butaca... ) ) )


----------



## Janus (4 Jun 2012)

Decíamos la semana pasada que el DAX miraba hacia los 5950. Pues me he equivocado porque no parece que se vaya a quedar saciada la bestia con ese nivel. Habría que mirar más abajo.


----------



## Janus (4 Jun 2012)

El SP tiene una limpieza técnica digna de mención. Se paró sobre los 1290 para después irse a buscar pull-back hacia los 1340. Desde ahí, está bajando con fuerza y sin descanso ni siquiera en el intradiario. No sé si los 1255 serían suficientes para aguantar el chaparrón. Quizás unos 1215/20 serían idóneos vaciar el autobús y que lo suban ellos solitos disfrutando del paisaje y la ruta hacia las elecciones usanas.

Estamos a 4/6 y parece muy pronto para que estemos en los mínimos. Creo que habrá otros más abajo. El mes del cambio es julio. La peña de vacaciones .... por lo que es más sencillo nivelar el índice con poco dinero, relativamente.


----------



## Janus (4 Jun 2012)

El IBEX pelando los seismiles. A poco que se anime y vuelva a las andadas (multiplicar el movimiento de los demás) ..... se pone durante la sesión por debajo de los 5900.


----------



## Sipanha (4 Jun 2012)

Tocados los 1266, así, sin anestésia ni ná. ::

Rota la resisténcia, que alguien saque el submarino...


----------



## Adriangtir (4 Jun 2012)

Janus dijo:


> El IBEX pelando los seismiles. A poco que se anime y vuelva a las andadas (multiplicar el movimiento de los demás) ..... se pone durante la sesión por debajo de los 5900.



La otra opción es que siga descorrelacionado y se vaya a los ... 16000?


----------



## Janus (4 Jun 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> La otra opción es que siga descorrelacionado y se vaya a los ... 16000?



Va a tener que esforzarse bastante don Emilione para que su banquito vuelva a los 14 euros por título.


----------



## ponzi (4 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Toma SOY EL HOMBRE VERDE....como pille al bertok ese bajista se va a cagar...



Tenga cuidado que una vez desatada la furia esta es muy dificil de contener....Cuelgo el video con audio latino, para que no se queje MV 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WBvHaVvGSo8&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Adriangtir (4 Jun 2012)

Da gusto leer eso desde la cama intentando buscar el sueño...


----------



## Janus (4 Jun 2012)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> No sé si seguís pensando en hacer cartera a largo plazo...., os pongo u poco de _"acojonantina", _que hará que suba vuestra autoestima cuando tengáis las pelotazas de cargar papel Ibex en expaña.
> 
> Quizás se puedan pillar unos euros en cortos en el Santander ¿no?
> 
> ...




Cortos ni con un palo porque te meten un 6% de variación intradía y se quedan más anchos que Sancho Panza. El dinero se puede ganar en otros oasis.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (4 Jun 2012)

El Culibex baja más de un 1% en estos momentos. Eso implica que muy probablemente mañana acabe en verde.


----------



## Janus (4 Jun 2012)

Me voy a dormir. Mr Brightside se queda cuidando del chiringuito.

Se preve que mañana haya al menos 80 páginas en el hilo. Bajan índices, metales y divisas.


----------



## Alexander the Grape (4 Jun 2012)

Hola hamijos del Ibex y las plusvis,noticias frescas sobre el rescate:

http://srv00.epimg.net/pdf/elpais/1aPagina/2012/06/ep-20120604.pdf


----------



## paulistano (4 Jun 2012)

sigue la sangría en alemania.. y españa


----------



## paulistano (4 Jun 2012)

Y ojo mañana....japon dejandose un 2%

Como haya correccion mundial, con el ibex en 6000....nos lo llevan a 5000 en una semana.


----------



## Lechu (4 Jun 2012)

Buenos días.


10 consejos de los mercados a Rajoy | elmundo.es.


Alemania apoyar los eurobonos a cambio de que los pases cedan soberana a Bruselas | elmundo.es


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Jun 2012)

Hoy es un día muy especial, comienza una aventura....

Suerte a los tripulantes y a su capitán!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Jun 2012)

a los guanos dias


----------



## Lem (4 Jun 2012)

lechu dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> 
> 10 consejos de los mercados a Rajoy | elmundo.es.





> Fuentes financieras consideran desmesurada esa cuantía y lamentan que el Gobierno no sepa explicar a los mercados que no deben aplicar al resto de entidades del país los cálculos que han hecho los nuevos gestores de Bankia.



:XX:

claro, es que las demás siguen en la champions lij. está forrado de perlas el artículo :vomito:


----------



## Durmiente (4 Jun 2012)

Buenos días

¿Hoy es la jornada de las 300 páginas del foro?


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Jun 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> Buenos días
> 
> ¿Hoy es la jornada de las 300 páginas del foro?



no :cook:


----------



## politicodemadreputa (4 Jun 2012)

____________________________________
//////--------- welcome pepon --------\\\\\\
----------------------------------------------------


----------



## bertok (4 Jun 2012)

Cuidado con la apertura bajista para el ultracorto. Tiene toda la pinta de un fake.


----------



## burbublase (4 Jun 2012)

guenas,

Para los que pregunten/preguntaran/preguntaron donde se pueden ver las pre-aperturas alemanas un poco mas detalladas, sin tener que hacer alguna inscripcion o similares.

DAX

DAX Liste Realtime-Kurs | Realtimekurse

MDAX

MDAX Liste Realtime-Kurs | Realtimekurse

TECDAX

TECDAX Liste Realtime-Kurs | Realtimekurse

EURO STOXX 50

EURO STOXX 50 Liste Realtime-Kurs | Realtimekurse

Camara al DAX (1 Minuto de retraso)

DAX Live | DAX Parkettkamera | finanzen.net

guanos dias.


----------



## mutiko (4 Jun 2012)

Guanas...

Pese a los indicios, multiples ya, de que las caidas ya se han detenido, opino que todavia quedan un par de dias de panico, dolor e histeria desmesurada. Tal vez la tremenda caida de los usanos el viernes de el pistoletazo de salida. Veremos. Nos acercamos a los cincomiles altos que pronostique completarian la onda c de la correccion desde los 16k.

Bertok, creo que coincido contigo: esta semana o a mas tardar la que viene, salimos de la trinchera. El panico extremo, que bien podria estar representado por unas jornadas de -5% o similar y en una de ellas, sin necesidad de estar en algun suelo anterior o nivel relevante por tecnico, salir disparados con una "v" afiladisima. Ese sera el momento de saltar y el comandante bertok hara sonar su corneta para que toda la avanzadilla se de por enterada.

Disclaimer: esto no es recomendacion de nada y se puede asimilar a cuando dice alguien de una tragaperras que "esta caliente".

Enviado desde mi U8120 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## McMurphy (4 Jun 2012)




----------



## bertok (4 Jun 2012)

mutiko dijo:


> Guanas...
> 
> Pese a los indicios, multiples ya, de que las caidas ya se han detenido, opino que todavia quedan un par de dias de panico, dolor e histeria desmesurada. Tal vez la tremenda caida de los usanos el viernes de el pistoletazo de salida. Veremos. Nos acercamos a los cincomiles altos que pronostique completarian la onda c de la correccion desde los 16k.
> 
> ...



La DTB desde 8600 guía nuestro camino. A confirmar con indicadores.


----------



## The Hellion (4 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Hoy es un día muy especial, comienza una aventura....
> 
> Suerte a los tripulantes y a su capitán!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## mataresfacil (4 Jun 2012)

Espero que hoy empiece ya el puto rebote de los wuebos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Jun 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Atentos atentos...
> 
> El Iker dice que esta semana será tremenda, con un gran agujero coronal?????
> 
> Absorberá el *agujero coronal *solo al chulibex o arrastrará a toda la UE



*agujero coronal *: Fig. Dícese del estado en el que queda el ano tras visita de Pandoro.


mutiko dijo:


> Guanas...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estoy fatal...leyendo deprisa traga-perra-caliente.... :fiufiu:


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Estoy fatal...leyendo deprisa traga-perra-caliente.... :fiufiu:



¿Ahora también los desayunan, los gintonics? :ouch::ouch::ouch:


----------



## FranR (4 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Sorpresa en la apertura....
> 
> VEEERRDESSS SON TUS SOJOS MORENAAAAA.....
> 
> ...




Primer nivel: Choca, analizamos movimientos, ataque de nuevo y...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (4 Jun 2012)




----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Jun 2012)

Por cierto pecata, me e henterado que tiene vigote..... vigotúa!!!! :XX: (I wanna a ban)


----------



## Mulder (4 Jun 2012)

A los buenos días!



Benditaliquidez dijo:


>



Señor BL! cuanto tiempo sin verle por aquí, ya era hora de que nos dedicara algún post


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Por cierto pecata, me e henterado que tiene vigote..... vigotúa!!!! :XX: (I wanna a ban)



Lamento decirle que así no va a conseguir usted su ban.
Yo lo intenté utilizando la artillería pesada y no lo he conseguido.
Seguiremos siendo foreros de 2ª categoría...


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Jun 2012)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


>



Que siniestro viene usted en su reaparición.
¿Qué tal? ¿Afilando el excel para unirse a la subida a la colina?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Jun 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Ahora también los desayunan, los gintonics? :ouch::ouch::ouch:



Por cierto, hablando de gins...
Sus odio, ya no disfruto con la bebida! 

Estuve de celebración este finde. Claro gintonics caían como moscas. Pero joder lo mal que lo pasaba cuando veía como me lo servían:


Simple bombay saphyre...(la gente lo flipaba...:|)
Aliñado con hielo, o hielo y rodaja de limón y gracias :no:
 La tónica, lanzada desde la órbita terrestre como si eso fuera lomás cool del mundo...:ouch:

Pues eso, que me he convertido en una persona de gustos refinados sin un duro.... lo peor...


----------



## FranR (4 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Por cierto, hablando de gins...
> Sus odio, ya no disfruto con la bebida!
> 
> Estuve de celebración este finde. Claro gintonics caían como moscas. Pero joder lo mal que lo pasaba cuando veía como me lo servían:
> ...



Nada que dos Larios con Cola Lola no pueda curar...


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Por cierto, hablando de gins...
> Sus odio, ya no disfruto con la bebida!
> 
> Estuve de celebración este finde. Claro gintonics caían como moscas. Pero joder lo mal que lo pasaba cuando veía como me lo servían:
> ...



Y encima, sería tónica schweppes... demigrante, hoyga


----------



## FranR (4 Jun 2012)

6056 pasado con ganas, pero ha habido una parada en seco y una creación de nivel, aún con poca probabilidad en 6030.

Dale PEPON


----------



## VLADELUI (4 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Por cierto pecata, me e henterado que tiene vigote..... vigotúa!!!! :XX: (I wanna a ban)



Todas tienen bigote, salvo las niñas y las brasileiras :o


----------



## VLADELUI (4 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Por cierto, hablando de gins...
> Sus odio, ya no disfruto con la bebida!
> 
> Estuve de celebración este finde. Claro gintonics caían como moscas. Pero joder lo mal que lo pasaba cuando veía como me lo servían:
> ...



Lo importante es tener buen gusto, lo de la financiación tiene arreglo....creo:´(


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Nada que dos Larios con Cola Lola no pueda curar...



Las gentes del lugar comentan que si te bebes dos Larios-Cola te sale pelo en el pecho, tus eructos rompen vídrios, mueves el ibex con la mente....







De hecho chuck norris, antes de beberse dos Larios-Cola, se llamaba Georgie, y se paseaba de esta guisa por los parques de Maryland...












pecata minuta dijo:


> Y encima, sería tónica schweppes... demigrante, hoyga



: : :
Era usted la del vestido rojo???? :fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Sipanha (4 Jun 2012)

Saludos a todos... parece que el Bund afloja un pelín. 146.086


----------



## pollastre (4 Jun 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Y encima, sería tónica schweppes... demigrante, hoyga



Pudo haber sido peor; pudieron haberle puesto una Nordic Mist.

P'habernos matao.


----------



## FranR (4 Jun 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Saludos a todos... parece que el Bund afloja un pelín. 146.086



Ta to controlao, estamos en canal...daaaaaleeeee


----------



## diosmercado (4 Jun 2012)

Ahi el dax recuperando 40 puntos en 10 minutillos. Vaya pepinazo va a meter esto en nada.

Hoy toca euforia, mas unos y mas doses en el ibex, por doquier, que se note el indice chicharrero.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Jun 2012)

el ibex choca nuevamente contra la bajista


----------



## Silenciosa (4 Jun 2012)

Buenos días...

Esto está a punto de caramelo, pero hay que esperar unos días.

Si yo fuera malpensada me esperaría un bajonazo a lo largo del día.


----------



## ponzi (4 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Las gentes del lugar comentan que si te bebes dos Larios-Cola te sale pelo en el pecho, tus eructos rompen vídrios, mueves el ibex con la mente....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He conocido amigos que han mezclado cubatas de larios y de dyc y alguno ha acabado en el hospital. Si quieres envenenarte es mas barato que uses el alcohol de farmacia.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Jun 2012)

La zona que ha frenado estos días al churribex ha sido la 6150-6170. La bajista, a punto de bajar de los 6300

PD: Buenos días...  y bienvenido de nuevo al hilo BL! (saludos y pipos )


----------



## FranR (4 Jun 2012)

6056 +70, rebote abajo y quedan los 20 adicionales.

Vamossssssssss


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Jun 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Buenos días...
> 
> Esto está a punto de caramelo, pero hay que esperar unos días.
> 
> Si yo fuera malpensada me esperaría un bajonazo a lo largo del día.



no dice nada y no dice nada :fiufiu:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Jun 2012)

Bueno, para que sirva de recordatorio y que el sr. Durmiente actualize el post resumen

*[Ibex]*







Hay tes canales bajistas. Como no podía ser de otra forma la pita es horrible. Mientra no pierda el canal azulillo nada que hacer. Objetivos bajistas *5650 a cp*, a más largo plazo 5150. Estos son los objetivos de dos impulsos activados.


----------



## burbublase (4 Jun 2012)

Segun mis calculos, alcanzaremos los 16000 mas o menos el viernes.

::::::::

Edito: quiza incluso el jueves.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Bueno, para que sirva de recordatorio y que el sr. Durmiente actualize el post resumen
> 
> *[Ibex]*
> 
> ...



el ibex rebotara entre los 5350 y los 5380 a partir del miercoles


----------



## FranR (4 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Sorpresa en la apertura....
> 
> VEEERRDESSS SON TUS SOJOS MORENAAAAA.....
> 
> ...




Señores cumplido a rajatabla, me piro a mis aposentos, dejo un gráfico de lo que se cantó anoche que iba a pasar y en el siguiente post...pongo lo que tenía más ganas de poner


----------



## FranR (4 Jun 2012)

Sr. BURBUBOLSA.... lo mismo se aproxima usted algún día a esto que acaba de presenciar...y no es la primera vez que se hace en riguroso directo


COMO ESTAN USTEDESSSSSSSSSSSS










BIEEEEEEEEEEEENNNNNNNNNNNN

P.D. Por cierto, rebote en techo de canal y abajo.... :XX::XX:

Esto es magiaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Adriangtir (4 Jun 2012)

burbublase dijo:


> Segun mis calculos, alcanzaremos los 16000 mas o menos el viernes.
> 
> ::::::::
> 
> Edito: quiza incluso el jueves.



Maneja usted mi mismo movimiento, me alegra coincidir con alguien XD

Norawena sr. FranR, a estas alturas y si confió en su dibujito se habrá forrado... que cabr*n!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Jun 2012)

Córcholis MV, nivel con márgen de error de 30puntos *(editado, me traicionó la vista....30 puntos MV....nivelazo)* ....se encuentra mal?
Alguna explicación para esos niveles?


@ Sr. FranR.

Ya se de donde viene la R...

*R*epelente, *R*epulsivo,*R*equetecabrawn*R*mecagoentusmuelas, y tal ....


Flipo con usted(es) :Aplauso: :Aplauso:


----------



## Lem (4 Jun 2012)

¿qué hace el IBEX en verde?. ¿nos han rescatado ya?.


----------



## Malus (4 Jun 2012)

Una vez cumplido esto, que se puede esperar para el resto del dia? Gracias.




The Hellion dijo:


> Página 500, Ibex 502-504
> 
> Lo comprobé ayer.





FranR dijo:


> Señores cumplido a rajatabla, me piro a mis aposentos, dejo un gráfico de lo que se cantó anoche que iba a pasar y en el siguiente post...pongo lo que tenía más ganas de poner


----------



## FranR (4 Jun 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Maneja usted mi mismo movimiento, me alegra coincidir con alguien XD
> 
> Norawena sr. FranR, a estas alturas y si confió en su dibujito se habrá forrado... que cabr*n!



Usted que cree? Hoy es un día que lo tenía claro un 95%, desde el viernes.

Mire este nivel como lo trabajan....techo de canal, lo mismo me agencio otro centenar.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Córcholis MV, nivel con márgen de error de 50puntos....se encuentra mal?
> Alguna explicación para esos niveles?



50 puntos...? ::ouch::´(


----------



## FranR (4 Jun 2012)

Malus dijo:


> Una vez cumplido esto, que se puede esperar para el resto del dia? Gracias.



Era mi objetivo diario y ya me da igual lo que pase, hay dos niveles y están cambiando sus probabilidades de tocarse...uno es el 6030 que lo dije hace un rato.

Ahora mismo se está negociando para salir de canal...no hay nada decidido por las manos fuertes. :no:


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Usted que cree? Hoy es un día que lo tenía claro un 95%, desde el viernes.
> 
> Mire este nivel como lo trabajan....techo de canal, lo mismo me agencio otro centenar.



ustec no aprende , no debe ir contra la tendencia :no:

hoy es un dia en el que tuvo suerte


----------



## FranR (4 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ustec no aprende , no debe ir contra la tendencia :no:
> 
> hoy es un dia en el que tuvo suerte



Suelte un thanks cohones, esa demostración de antes no la va a volver a ver en su vida.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Córcholis MV, nivel con márgen de error de 50puntos....se encuentra mal?
> Alguna explicación para esos niveles?
> 
> 
> ...



es por TECNICO , TECNICO sencillo y no rebuscado


----------



## Janus (4 Jun 2012)

Yo andaría con cuidado porque el IBEX se mueve a golpe de noticias DE PRENSA lo cual tiene poquita credibilidad. Sigue mandando el SP.


----------



## FranR (4 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Córcholis MV, nivel con márgen de error de 50puntos....se encuentra mal?
> Alguna explicación para esos niveles?
> 
> 
> ...



Es lo que tiene cuando me tocan las balls...que se pone uno a funcionar al 110%

Bueno payasetes nos vemos...


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Suelte un thanks cohones, esa demostración de antes no la va a volver a ver en su vida.



la e visto muchas veces pero mas veces e visto lo contrario , por eso uno aprende que no se debe ir contra la tendencia


----------



## pollastre (4 Jun 2012)

Estos leoncios medianos y pequeños (tallas S y XS) parece que vuelven de nuevo con ganas de tentar a la suerte. 

Están desplegando una pequeña (pequeña por sus estándares, esto es. Para los retail, es de tamaño homérico) acumulación en el bracket [5960,5980]. Son valientes... si a mí me hubieran volado los hocicos de un tortazo como le ocurrió al otro leoncio del 6300 no hace ni 3 días, yo me lo pensaría un poco antes de volver a intentar hacer suelo...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Jun 2012)

Desde el jueves hemos hecho:
6013->6155
6017->6090
5997->6086
5994->6150

Cuando rompa la zona 599x-601x habrá fuegos artificiales... 

Saludos...


----------



## Adriangtir (4 Jun 2012)

Sr. P, no es un leoncio, puse un cero de más en mi orden por error... cabrones!!

En serio, he flipado con lo de Fran.

Ahora es cuando toca flipar con una estrategia a l/p del señor P (minutera) ¿se lanza?


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Jun 2012)

el ibex intenta volver a la figura , pero es inutil , se girara a la baja para cumplir su triste destino ir a por el objetivo del 5600 aprox y dilatando hasta los 5350-5380 zona donde confluyen varias lineas MISTICAS y lo hara el dia 6


----------



## Ajetreo (4 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Señores cumplido a rajatabla, me piro a mis aposentos, dejo un gráfico de lo que se cantó anoche que iba a pasar y* en el siguiente post...pongo lo que tenía más ganas de poner*



Ha conseguido la foto de Pecata 

Muchos :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso: a sus niveles


----------



## pollastre (4 Jun 2012)

Se puede intentar aprovechar la configuración de acumulación que están desplegando ahora mismo. Esperar a que los gazelles lo lleven a la zona 5950-5960. Si hubiera un pequeño susto por debajo de 5950, mejor que mejor.

Meter un largo ahí, objetivo romper los 6000 , +40 pips. Esta operación funcinonará siempre que no pase lo del 6300 del otro día: que aparezca un leoncio más grande que el que está trabajándose la configuración ahora mismo, y lo barra hacia abajo, llevándose todo el trabajo de la mañana por delante.



Adriangtir dijo:


> Sr. P, no es un leoncio, puse un cero de más en mi orden por error... cabrones!!
> 
> En serio, he flipado con lo de Fran.
> 
> Ahora es cuando toca flipar con una estrategia a l/p del señor P (minutera) ¿se lanza?


----------



## Silenciosa (4 Jun 2012)

Joder, esto está tan agitado que esto fallando al poner los SL y los SP...los pongo muy ajustados y me saltan siempre.

Que novata soy dios de mi vida¡


----------



## FranR (4 Jun 2012)

Hamijos he salido de caza y me he encontrado una superoferta en Vente Privee de Maurice Lacroix, precios muyyyyyyyyy ajustados. Algún Masterpiece de 5000, rebajado a 2000 y bastantes más cosas.

Voy a gastar plusvis...a por ellos.


----------



## Silenciosa (4 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Hamijos he salido de caza y me he encontrado una superoferta en Vente Privee de Maurice Lacroix, precios muyyyyyyyyy ajustados. Algún Masterpiece de 5000, rebajado a 2000 y bastantes más cosas.
> 
> Voy a gastar plusvis...a por ellos.



Ponga fotos hamijo, que algunas de relojes entendemos tanto como de mercados....poquito vamos :XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Jun 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> 50 puntos...? ::ouch::´(


----------



## FranR (4 Jun 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Ponga fotos hamijo, que algunas de relojes entendemos tanto como de mercados....poquito vamos :XX:









Por ejemplo de 4400 a 1699

Están casi todos agotados, la gente va a muerte.


De señora







de 11.800 a 4500









24.000 a 9900


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Jun 2012)

Buenos dias,

El sr.FranR es una maquina, le gustan los ML, algun defecto tenia que tener.


----------



## Adriangtir (4 Jun 2012)

Lo he consultado con la jefa y coincidimos en que solo nos gusta el de hombre...


----------



## pollastre (4 Jun 2012)

Primer intento, salgo con +12, no es el bueno y se veía claro, porque no ha llegado lo suficientemente abajo. 

La ventana de entrada buena, sería ligeramente por debajo de 5950, apuntando SP = 5990, +40 pips y que la rotura del 6000 la negocien otros, porque esa es una zona técnicamente muy compleja.

Eso sería lo ideal: si no nos ponen la entrada tan fácil y en bandeja de plata (que suele ser lo que acaba ocurriendo siempre) se puede optar por la zona 596x, pero entonces el SL tendrá que ser más holgado.




pollastre dijo:


> Se puede intentar aprovechar la configuración de acumulación que están desplegando ahora mismo. Esperar a que los gazelles lo lleven a la zona 5950-5960. Si hubiera un pequeño susto por debajo de 5950, mejor que mejor.
> 
> Meter un largo ahí, objetivo romper los 6000 , +40 pips. Esta operación funcinonará siempre que no pase lo del 6300 del otro día: que aparezca un leoncio más grande que el que está trabajándose la configuración ahora mismo, y lo barra hacia abajo, llevándose todo el trabajo de la mañana por delante.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Jun 2012)

:XX: miren las prisas......


----------



## FranR (4 Jun 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenos dias,
> 
> El sr.FranR es una maquina, le gustan los ML, algun defecto tenia que tener.



No me gustan, en general, si tengo que identificarme con una marca, sin duda Zenith


----------



## FranR (4 Jun 2012)

El 143 se lo están trabajando a conciencia.

Lo mantienen en canal en espera de noticias...esto va a dispararse.


----------



## Ajetreo (4 Jun 2012)

A mi me gusta este, pero lo rebajan menos de 402 a 149 :´(


----------



## ghkghk (4 Jun 2012)

Ya los había visto. El que has puesto de hombre es sin duda el más bonito, de lo demás no me convence demasiado nada en especial.

¿Has confirmado si los PVP son reales?

Buena elección con Zenith. Junto con JLC, las dos marcas que reunen características que me encantan: buenos/bonitos/desconocidos para el gran público.

A nivel más asequible, cada vez me gustan más los Edox.


----------



## FranR (4 Jun 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> A mi me gusta este, pero lo rebajan menos de 402 a 149 :´(



Yo veo un precio magnífico, eso cuesta un seiko 5 en el corte inglé


----------



## diosmercado (4 Jun 2012)

Recuerdo que hoy y mañana es festivo en Londres, por lo que esto es perroflautico total.


----------



## FranR (4 Jun 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Ya los había visto. El que has puesto de hombre es sin duda el más bonito, de lo demás no me convence demasiado nada en especial.
> 
> ¿Has confirmado si los PVP son reales?
> 
> ...




Si, además página totalmente de fiar. Ya he hecho pedidos con ellos.

Y si, me gustan las marcas que "no llamen la atención" Oris, Hami, etc.


----------



## onlycw (4 Jun 2012)

Buenos dias .

Me gustaría saber que ocurre en caso de prohibición de cortos con los etf inversos ya que parece que se esta valorando esta opción. Gracias.


----------



## ghkghk (4 Jun 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> A mi me gusta este, pero lo rebajan menos de 402 a 149 :´(




El porcentaje de descuento es bueno. Lo que no pueden hacer es descontarte 3.000 euros de un PVP de 400... Aunque molaría, ¿no? Como si Sacyr aprobase un dividendo de 6 euros al precio actual.


----------



## ghkghk (4 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Si, además página totalmente de fiar. Ya he hecho pedidos con ellos.
> 
> Y si, me gustan las marcas que "no llamen la atención" Oris, Hami, etc.




Oris será mi próximo reloj, un diver. Así ya tendré el trío: el cronógrafo Speedmaster, el de vestir Montblanc Timewalker GMT que puse el otro día y un Oris diver más "ponible" en verano, playa, piscina...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Jun 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> El porcentaje de descuento es bueno. Lo que no pueden hacer es descontarte 3.000 euros de un PVP de 400... Aunque molaría, ¿no? Como si Sacyr aprobase un dividendo de 6 euros al precio actual.



Eso no pasaría s_i _se usase la escala logarítmica...... :fiufiu: :::XX:


----------



## ponzi (4 Jun 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> El porcentaje de descuento es bueno. Lo que no pueden hacer es descontarte 3.000 euros de un PVP de 400... Aunque molaría, ¿no? Como si Sacyr aprobase un dividendo de 6 euros al precio actual.



Hablando de sacyr ... Tiene muchas papeletas para salir del ibex el mes que viene por ebro. O sacyr o fcc


----------



## ghkghk (4 Jun 2012)

Vaya preciosidades de Edox:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Jun 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Vaya preciosidades de Edox:
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Pues si! ienso: ienso:


----------



## matt (4 Jun 2012)

!Sorpresa? Lo cierto es que el IBEX, aferrado a los 6.000, continnúa desmarcado del resto de los índices. Navegamos contra corriente.

creo que se descuentan valoraciones atractivas en el nivel de los 6.000.
Favoritas: ibedrola; repsol y, por primera vez, TEF.


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Eso no pasaría s_i _se usase la escala logarítmica...... :fiufiu: :::XX:


----------



## ghkghk (4 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Eso no pasaría s_i _se usase la escala logarítmica...... :fiufiu: :::XX:


----------



## burbublase (4 Jun 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Se puede intentar aprovechar la configuración de acumulación que están desplegando ahora mismo. Esperar a que los gazelles lo lleven a la zona 5950-5960. Si hubiera un pequeño susto por debajo de 5950, mejor que mejor.
> 
> Meter un largo ahí, objetivo romper los 6000 , +40 pips. Esta operación funcinonará siempre que no pase lo del 6300 del otro día: que aparezca un leoncio más grande que el que está trabajándose la configuración ahora mismo, y lo barra hacia abajo, llevándose todo el trabajo de la mañana por delante.



un tic para arriba rompiendo la figura, y fogonazo en el ibex, estoy seguro que Vd juega con dos barajas.


----------



## ghkghk (4 Jun 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Hablando de sacyr ... Tiene muchas papeletas para salir del ibex el mes que viene por ebro. O sacyr o fcc




A ver si es verdad y vamos sacando los cadáveres del armario... No sé si has echado un vistazo a los resultados de CAF, pero esta empresa es cada vez más prometedora.


----------



## diosmercado (4 Jun 2012)

Camino al mas dos. Puto chicharro de risa el ibex.


----------



## atman (4 Jun 2012)

Oigan! no se metan con los ML...  reconozco que a mí los rejoles nunca me han llevado gran idea. Soy de muñeca pequeña y siempre me ha parecido que llevar un reloj de cuco atado a la muñeca no es mi estilo... :

Yo tengo un Maurice Lacroix y estoy encantado. Pero es uno sencillito, muy plano, más bien pequeño, muy cómodo de llevar y de usar, sin cronógrafo ni nada, con esfera blanca y correa de piel negra. Me encanta el detallito de ponerle el logo en la correa. Tiene unos cuantos años y me costó un dinero. Pero no creo que ahora lo vendan de saldo, más que nada por la materia prima...


----------



## Sr. Breve (4 Jun 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Camino al mas dos. Puto chicharro de risa el ibex.



parece que quieren provocar una cascada de cierre de cortos


----------



## diosmercado (4 Jun 2012)

Todo verde excepto el dax. Como le de por remontar los 6200 del ibex seran historia en un plis plas. 

Interesante seria ver el volumen.


----------



## Silenciosa (4 Jun 2012)

Pues hablando de relojes, yo estoy como loca por hacerme con este:







No es coña.

Hay versiones modernas, pero estoy buscando un original ochentero en buen estado.


----------



## ghkghk (4 Jun 2012)

atman dijo:


> Oigan! no se metan con los ML... reconozco que a mí los rejoles nunca me han llevado gran idea. Soy de muñeca pequeña y siempre me ha parecido que llevar un reloj de cuco atado a la muñeca no es mi estilo...
> 
> Yo tengo un Maurice Lacroix y estoy encantado. Pero es uno sencillito, muy plano, más bien pequeño, muy cómodo de llevar y de usar, sin cronógrafo ni nada, con esfera blanca y correa de piel negra. Me encanta el detallito de ponerle el logo en la correa. Tiene unos cuantos años y me costó un dinero. Pero no creo que ahora lo vendan de saldo, más que nada por la materia prima...




Nadie se ha metido con los ML! De hecho, es buena marca. Pero lógicamente, cada uno tiene sus predilectas...


----------



## Sr. Breve (4 Jun 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Pues hablando de relojes, yo estoy como loca por hacerme con este:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



joder, yo tenía uno de esos

y los vaciles que me daba con mi reloj-calculadora

en su época eran carillos


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Jun 2012)

Mas marketing del chinesco.


----------



## burbublase (4 Jun 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Pues hablando de relojes, yo estoy como loca por hacerme con este:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No existen, tenian un juego, para eliminar numeros, y la gente destrozaba las teclas.


----------



## Claca (4 Jun 2012)

Los relojes son de viejos, por si no lo sabíais.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Jun 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Pues hablando de relojes, yo estoy como loca por hacerme con este:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ese es el Casio FranR editio, te calcula los niveles del ibex.....


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Jun 2012)

Los de la ctiy se van a llevar una alegria el miercoles con el ibex en los 8000.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Jun 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Los relojes son de viejos, por si no lo sabíais.



Usted dígale a su novia que enseñe los pechos de una vez!!!!


----------



## diosmercado (4 Jun 2012)

Alla vamos, remonta el dax y el ibex cerquita ya del mas dos y los 6200.


----------



## pollastre (4 Jun 2012)

burbublase dijo:


> un tic para arriba rompiendo la figura, y fogonazo en el ibex, estoy seguro que Vd juega con dos barajas.



Hombre, de momento acabo de sacarle otra entrada de 20 puntos, sin más que usar la zona 596x de la que avisé antes... con la otra entrada, ya son 32 puntos, que para haber cantado la entrada en público, no está mal del todo ::


edit: de todas formas, sigo esperando a ver si nos ponen delante "la grande", la que debería salir desde debajo del 5950, y llevar a la rotura del 6000. A ver si nos dan la oportunidad de enganchar esa.


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Jun 2012)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> parece que quieren provocar una cascada de cierre de cortos



De Cárpatos:



> Parece evidente que desde el viernes los hedge están cerrando de manera violenta el spread que han mantenido durante mucho tiempo de cortos del Ibex y largos del Dax. Proceso interesante. O se temen intervenciones del BCE o de la FED, o se temen que España prohíba los cortos y se queden atrapados o alguna de éstas.


----------



## Adriangtir (4 Jun 2012)

Sr. P, muy agradecido, unos pipos muy ricos. Me empieza a gustar su L/P machine.

Claca, deacuerdo con usted, la hora se mira en el iphone, pero los relojes (junto con otras cosas) vienen bien para pedir perdón a la novia de cuando en cuando.

Y ahora una pregunta tonta, de que se desharían:
San
BBVA
TEF

Ahora tengo todo verde, pero estoy con el miedo de que caiga spain de nuevo y quiero quitar cierto riesgo.


----------



## ponzi (4 Jun 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Sr. P, muy agradecido, unos pipos muy ricos. Me empieza a gustar su L/P machine.
> 
> Claca, deacuerdo con usted, la hora se mira en el iphone, pero los relojes (junto con otras cosas) vienen bien para pedir perdón a la novia de cuando en cuando.
> 
> ...



Yo quitaria San, es una opinión personal


----------



## Adriangtir (4 Jun 2012)

Sr. Ponzi, para esta pregunta valoro muy positivamente su consejo, es usted un maestro de fundamentales y son mi cartera para un par de años


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Jun 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Sr. P, muy agradecido, unos pipos muy ricos. Me empieza a gustar su L/P machine.
> 
> Claca, deacuerdo con usted, la hora se mira en el iphone, pero los relojes (junto con otras cosas) vienen bien para pedir perdón a la novia de cuando en cuando.
> 
> ...



Si lo tiene en verde, ¿por qué no pone un SL dinámico y ya está?


----------



## Ajetreo (4 Jun 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Sr. P, muy agradecido, unos pipos muy ricos. Me empieza a gustar su L/P machine.
> 
> Claca, deacuerdo con usted, la hora se mira en el iphone, pero los relojes (junto con otras cosas) vienen bien para pedir perdón a la novia de cuando en cuando.
> 
> ...



Yo solo tengo BBVA pero he dejado orden de venta por si en un arreón salgo con bien..
Como dice Bertok en una temporada los bancos ni tocarlos


----------



## Adriangtir (4 Jun 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Si lo tiene en verde, ¿por qué no pone un SL dinámico y ya está?



Es una carterita a largo plazo, no quiero que algún momento tonto de +-5% me la ventile


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Jun 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Es una carterita a largo plazo, no quiero que algún momento tonto de +-5% me la ventile



Entonces, ¿por qué quiere vender algo YA? ¿No es a L/P?


----------



## bertok (4 Jun 2012)

No perdáis los nervios con tentaciones alcistas pendientes de confirmar.

Apretad el culo hasta la DTB.

Corto y cierro.


----------



## ponzi (4 Jun 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> A ver si es verdad y vamos sacando los cadáveres del armario... No sé si has echado un vistazo a los resultados de CAF, pero esta empresa es cada vez más prometedora.



Sí, de hecho esta muy saneada.

CONSTRUCC Y AUX DE FERROCARR (CAF:Continuous): Stock Quote & Company Profile - Businessweek

Durante los últimos 4 años ha ido incrementado el valor contable de la empresa de forma constante.

Actualmente la valoro a unos 282 euros pero para el año que viene seguramente valga mas de 300. Desde luego es una de las pocas empresas españolas industriales que se ha ganado a pulso su liderazgo.

Tiene ratios de líder:

Margen bruto 47%

ROE 20'90%

En caja tienen 304 millones y en deuda estructural 242 millones


----------



## Claca (4 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Usted dígale a su novia que enseñe los pechos de una vez!!!!



Ahora es un mal momento, el otro día dejé un cigarrillo de chocolate encendido junto a la hamburguesa de plástico y quemé la cocinita de juguete. Sólo se salvaron la rodaja de tomate y la lechuga, como si no fuera suficiente con que aparecieran en todos los putos platos.


----------



## ghkghk (4 Jun 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Los relojes son de viejos, por si no lo sabíais.









:abajo:


----------



## Ajetreo (4 Jun 2012)

Tocamos el 6200

FranR que va a pasar ahora??'


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Jun 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Ahora es un mal momento, el otro día dejé un *cigarrillo de chocolate *encendido junto a la hamburguesa de plástico y quemé la cocinita de juguete. Sólo se salvaron la rodaja de tomate y la lechuga, como si no fuera suficiente con que aparecieran en todos los putos platos.









Tan joven y líao con la _droja_....MZMM


----------



## diosmercado (4 Jun 2012)

Ahi estamos, los 6200 y el mas dos. Que predecible es el puto ibex y la mierda de de pais en la que vivimos.

Huele raro esto.


----------



## ponzi (4 Jun 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Sr. Ponzi, para esta pregunta valoro muy positivamente su consejo, es usted un maestro de fundamentales y son mi cartera para un par de años



Muchas gracias por la confianza pero soy tan solo un aprendiz. Es una decisión muy personal. Yo elegiría quedarme con uno de los dos, el que mas confianza le inspire. Actualmente bbva ha emitido menos acciones y también ha vendido menos negocios así que en teoría el beneficio recurrente debería aguantar mejor (en teoría). De todas formas bbva se ha quedado con unimm así que habrá que ver que tal le sienta la indigestión. De bbva me gusta su negocio en Mexico y tiene buena pinta su expansión en turkia y usa.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (4 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> No perdáis los nervios con tentaciones alcistas pendientes de confirmar.
> 
> Apretad el culo hasta la DTB.
> 
> Corto y cierro.



.
ME sale que el miércoles la DTB estará en 6.310 más o menos ¿Es así?

Y hoy ya lleva los más de 200 puntos de recorrido que comenta Janus ultimamente.


Estamos esperando el momento culminante, y será un flashazo:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (4 Jun 2012)

Otro arreón. Como cierran cortos, los tios.


----------



## Seren (4 Jun 2012)

Bueno, ahora que ya todo el mundo hablaba de los cincomiles y tal: radio, tv, foros, etc... (el 90% de las opiniones que he visto), es lógico que lo suban para cepillarse unos cuantos cortos. Pero veremos lo que dura, cuando el sentimiento ya sea de rebote volveremos a bajar y tantear suelo, no creo que se halla arreglado nada por el momento. A no ser que ya no aparezca ese sentimiento de rebote y continue el miedo a subirse al carro, entonces si que ya habremos tocado suelo, jojojo que malos que son ::.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Jun 2012)

Seren dijo:


> Bueno, ahora que ya todo el mundo hablaba de los cincomiles y tal: radio, tv, foros, etc... (el 90% de las opiniones que he visto), es lógico que lo suban para cepillarse unos cuantos cortos. Pero veremos lo que dura, cuando el sentimiento ya sea de rebote volveremos a bajar y tantear suelo, no creo que se halla arreglado nada por el momento. A no ser que ya no aparezca ese sentimiento de rebote y continue el miedo a subirse al carro, entonces si que ya habremos tocado suelo, jojojo que malos que son ::.



Los 5k los veremos.....:fiufiu: :fiufiu:

Que se estén cepillando cortos para cepillarse largos luego? Puede ser


----------



## Claca (4 Jun 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> :abajo:


----------



## ghkghk (4 Jun 2012)

Claca dijo:


>


----------



## Areski (4 Jun 2012)

Los alemanes se están cagando por la pata abajo. Ya deben de haber asumido que les toca pagar


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Jun 2012)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...o-atencion-al-boe-de-hoy-iros-preparando.html

tencion tencion que vemus nueva medida que al señor Carpatos_alcachofas le gustara.


----------



## Ajetreo (4 Jun 2012)

Que le pasa a Abertis???

Es un poco raro que sea la que mas pierde, se habrá cambiado de bando y ahora sera amiga de Grifols y Amadeus?


----------



## Durmiente (4 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Bueno, para que sirva de recordatorio y que el *sr. Durmiente actualize el post resumen*
> 
> *[Ibex]*
> 
> ...



Hecho

+++++++++++++15000


----------



## diosmercado (4 Jun 2012)

Los americanos estan empezando a calentarse tambien, han recuperado bastante desde la apertura europea. Esta tarde puede ser un escarnio esto.


----------



## Maravedi (4 Jun 2012)

Que ha pasao hoy ? No se si soy daltónico lo veo to verde


----------



## diosmercado (4 Jun 2012)

Maravedi dijo:


> Que ha pasao hoy ? No se si soy daltónico lo veo to verde



Pasa lo de siempre, que todo, todo, todo el mundo habla del tema, de que vamos a la mierda, de que esto se rompe. Momento idoneo para liarla al mas puro estilo marranero. 

Con los años se aprende a ver venir estas cosas. Acuerdese del limpiabotas de wall street, pues a la inversa.

PD: yankis pisando el acelerador, nos vamos al mas tres.


----------



## Durmiente (4 Jun 2012)

¿Que subida más vertical no?
Ni un momento de corrección....


----------



## pollastre (4 Jun 2012)

Recuerden que llevan desplegando una acumulación toda la mañana, y que ya de bien temprano hablábamos de pegar un petardazo y perforar los D.6000F ... en eso están ahora mismo, sin demasiada prisa, pero ahí van cumpliendo el guión.


----------



## diosmercado (4 Jun 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> ¿Que subida más vertical no?
> Ni un momento de corrección....



Pues no queda nada de ver como esta tarde remonten los marranos del otro lado del charco. La mañana quedara como una anecdota. Yo apuesto por cierre de todo verde, usa, dax. 

Todo el mundo sigue rompiendo el euro cada semana, y hay que aprovecharse de esa gente.


----------



## juanfer (4 Jun 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...o-atencion-al-boe-de-hoy-iros-preparando.html
> 
> tencion tencion que vemus nueva medida que al señor Carpatos_alcachofas le gustara.



Esto afecta a los que tenemos acciones de empresas extrangeras, por lo que he leido.


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Jun 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> ¿Que subida más vertical no?
> Ni un momento de corrección....



Hombre, si queremos llegar el viernes a los 17000, tiene que ser así...


----------



## ghkghk (4 Jun 2012)

Yo en los 12.900 a primera hora del jueves liquido plusvalías.


----------



## paulistano (4 Jun 2012)

no se si en los 6200 tuvimos una subida parecida y luego al hoyo....no se fien.


----------



## diosmercado (4 Jun 2012)

Tocados los 6000 dax. Todo escopetado y los yankis planos. Esta tarde me quedo enganchado para ver el desenlace.


----------



## LCIRPM (4 Jun 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Muchas gracias por la confianza pero soy tan solo un aprendiz. Es una decisión muy personal. Yo elegiría quedarme con uno de los dos, el que mas confianza le inspire. Actualmente bbva ha emitido menos acciones y también ha vendido menos negocios así que en teoría el beneficio recurrente debería aguantar mejor (en teoría). De todas formas bbva se ha quedado con unimm así que habrá que ver que tal le sienta la indigestión. De bbva me gusta su negocio en Mexico y tiene buena pinta su expansión en turkia y usa.



Y (me da la impresión, aunque quizas sea una chorrada) que al gobierno actual "le cae mejor" el banco azul, que el rojo que tenía "mejor sintonía" con el anterior.


----------



## ponzi (4 Jun 2012)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Y (me da la impresión, aunque quizas sea una chorrada) que al gobierno actual "le cae mejor" el banco azul, que el rojo que tenía "mejor sintonía" con el anterior.



Siempre se han llevado mejor, eso es verdad. Zp hacia todo lo que pedia Votin


----------



## LCIRPM (4 Jun 2012)

Igual que fue el Sr.Lobo de Banesto, y ahora Gori-gori terminará de "limpiar" bankia.


----------



## diosmercado (4 Jun 2012)

El dax se ha pulido los 6000 ya. Como aprieten el boton vamos a notar todas las G en el cogote.


----------



## ddddd (4 Jun 2012)

Dentro de Danone a 50.56, crucemos los dedos...

Un saludo.


----------



## Sr. Breve (4 Jun 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Pasa lo de siempre, que todo, todo, todo el mundo habla del tema, de que vamos a la mierda, de que esto se rompe. Momento idoneo para liarla al mas puro estilo marranero.
> 
> Con los años se aprende a ver venir estas cosas. Acuerdese del limpiabotas de wall street, pues a la inversa.
> 
> PD: yankis pisando el acelerador, nos vamos al mas tres.



así es

son unos HDLGP, para pillar un tramito al alza o a la baja hay que sufrir, sufrir mucho, porque estiran los precio hasta la derrota psicológica

una vez pasado ese límite, giran el mercado violentamente

para mí la bolsa es sufrimiento a cambio de unas perrillas


----------



## Durmiente (4 Jun 2012)

Ha estado subiendo hasta que SAN se ha enfrentado con 4.50.

Ahora, a esperar...


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (4 Jun 2012)

Hoy está interesante lo del cabrero:

Encuentro Digital: Joan Cabrero, analista de Ágora A.F. - 4/06/12 - elEconomista.es

Mucho optimismo y tal.


----------



## diosmercado (4 Jun 2012)

Este chico es corto de miras no?



Carpatos dijo:


> Santander [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> 
> 
> El otro día se hablaba de ventas de sus negocios en Brasil, hoy de ventas de negocios en Suiza ¿no está vendiendo muchas cosas fuera cuando con la que cae en España debería ser al revés?



::


----------



## DeCafeina (4 Jun 2012)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> así es
> 
> son unos HDLGP, para pillar un tramito al alza o a la baja hay que sufrir, sufrir mucho, porque estiran los precio hasta la derrota psicológica
> 
> ...



A mí me pasa igual. La bolsa es un sufrimiento por el que pago unas perrillas. ::

::

Y es que, Manolete, si no sabes.... (<- eso va por mí)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Jun 2012)

¿Hablais de pagar por perrillas? Contacten con el sr. R3v3nant, os podrá asesorar......


----------



## ponzi (4 Jun 2012)

Acojonante....acabo de estar en dos sucursales bancarias y en la misma zona.La 1 del santander estaba medio vacia (2 personas), la 2 de ing estaba a tope (cerca de 30 personas y al menos 10 estaban metiendo dinero)


----------



## spheratu (4 Jun 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Acojonante....acabo de estar en dos sucursales bancarias y en la misma zona.La 1 de santander estaba medio vacia , la 2 de ing estaba a tope (cerca de 30 personas y al menos 10 estaban metiendo dinero)



A mi me consta que en barclays está entrando dinero a cascoporro proveniente de bankia y compañía.
No falla,al final el dinero está mejor en bancos con nombre guiri.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Jun 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Acojonante....acabo de estar en dos sucursales bancarias y en la misma zona.La 1 del santander estaba medio vacia (2 personas), la 2 de ing estaba a tope (cerca de 30 personas y al menos 10 estaban metiendo dinero)



¿En que ciudad? Por curiosité


----------



## ponzi (4 Jun 2012)

spheratu dijo:


> A mi me consta que en barclays está entrando dinero a cascoporro proveniente de bankia y compañía.
> No falla,al final el dinero está mejor en bancos con nombre guiri.



No tengo cuenta en bankia pero otro dia hago la prueba. En ing no conozco a nadie que hayan estafado ni con preferentes ni obligaciones convertibles ni fondos de dudosa procedencia como banif inmobiliario o madoff. Que no por ello hay que confiarse mas ,pero desde luego donde no habeia que estar tranquilo teniendo el dinero son en aquellas entidades que no va ni un solo cliente. A por cierto otra vez he hecho la prueba en santander a ver que me ofrecian ahora al pedir depositos (esta vez no solo me han ofrecido pagares sino fondos de inversion que no se ni donde invertian)


----------



## ponzi (4 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿En que ciudad? Por curiosité



En Madrid, concretamente en el centro


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Jun 2012)

¿Pues saben que opino?

Que hasta 6390 approx no sabremos si es simple corrección a la sobreventa o es ya el pistoletazo de salida para la subida a la colina de las plusvies....
*[chulibex H]*


----------



## pollastre (4 Jun 2012)

Esto se escribía a las 10 de la mañana:



pollastre dijo:


> Se puede intentar aprovechar la configuración de acumulación que están desplegando ahora mismo. Esperar a que los gazelles* lo lleven a la zona 5950-5960*. Si hubiera un pequeño susto por debajo de 5950, mejor que mejor.
> 
> *Meter un largo ahí, objetivo romper los 6000 , +40 pips*. Esta operación funcinonará siempre que no pase lo del 6300 del otro día: que aparezca un leoncio más grande que el que está trabajándose la configuración ahora mismo, y lo barra hacia abajo, llevándose todo el trabajo de la mañana por delante.




Y la ejecución de la configuración, dos horas después:








Y con esto, damos por terminada la sesión de hoy deeee... los Payasetes Bolseros !!!

A la batería, trombón y hombre orquestaaa... el SEÑOOORRR FRANR !!!







A los monólogos, y aguantando a la cabra mientras intenta cruzar por encima del cable de acerooooo... el SEÑOOOORRRR POLLASTREEEE !!!!








Y recuerden, lo de todos los días:


1) Nosotros no sabemos de bolsa, sólo hablamos de tías, gintonics, coches y relojes.

2) Este hilo es una porquería


Pero sobre todo, por encima de todo, nunca nunca bajo ningún concepto...

3) No se les ocurra utilizar niveles !! Son de payasetes, no funcionan como acaban de ver, y si los usan se les empezará a poner la nariz colorada... avisados quedan !!!


pd: update: esos niveles que sólo dan disgustos... la operación es ya de +70 pips. ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Jun 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ghkghk (4 Jun 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Esa es la oficina. Y solo se ve a algunos clientes que estan de pie. Dentro sentados habia unos cuantos mas y todas las mesas ocupadas. La chica majisima y osconfirmo las condiciones para una hipoteca son bastante exigentes (2 nominas y como mucho financian el 80% del precio)


----------



## ghkghk (4 Jun 2012)

Cuéntenos Ponzi, ¿qué ganga ha encontrado para hipotecarse en 2012?


----------



## Tio Masclet (4 Jun 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Esto se escribía a las 10 de la mañana:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Entro para felicitarle, después de ver como lo ha telegrafiado.

Enhorabuena y que pase un buen día.


----------



## ponzi (4 Jun 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Cuéntenos Ponzi, ¿qué ganga ha encontrado para hipotecarse en 2012?



No tengo intencion de hipotecarme (de momento)....Necesito muchos gintonics para perder hasta ese punto la compostura. Simplemente es para comprobar a priori que hacen como mi dinero a quien se lo prestan y en que condiciones. He visto algun piso majo pero na, los que estan muy baratos tienen pegas y los que estan bien tendrian que bajar 15000-20000eu.


----------



## Lechu (4 Jun 2012)

El ikalandras completo en el principal


----------



## mataresfacil (4 Jun 2012)

La subida de hoy me esta pareciendo humo. No creo que esto sea el rebote que esperamos ni de lejos.


----------



## AssGaper (4 Jun 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> La subida de hoy me esta pareciendo humo. No creo que esto sea el rebote que esperamos ni de lejos.



Yo he perdido 80 € situandome a cortos en 6226 y con stop loss en 6235, petandome el ojal por enemsima vez


----------



## diosmercado (4 Jun 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> La subida de hoy me esta pareciendo humo. No creo que esto sea el rebote que esperamos ni de lejos.



Yo lo llamaria mas bien: la city de vacaciones, hago lo que me sale de los ****nes.

Dicho esto, vamos a por el mas tres, y ya se esta hablando de recapitalizacion bancaria, suban al tren pasajeros!!!! no tenemos completo el billete aun!!:


----------



## diosmercado (4 Jun 2012)

Viene pepon. Han hecho un amago hace un ratillo. No se pero sigo viendo que salvo descalabro en el dato de usa de las cuatro, vamos a tener todo verde.


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Jun 2012)




----------



## Sr. Breve (4 Jun 2012)

EUR/CNY rompiendo intradiriamente por arriba


----------



## diosmercado (4 Jun 2012)

mas tres, y el petroleo en verde cuando ha llegado a perder mas de dos dolares.

Menudo pepinazo en general de todo. Viendo el dax a verde en 3, 2 , 1 ...

ya se acabo la crisih!!!!

Por cierto, mutis por el foro, y nunca mejor dicho no?? salimos de la trinchera ya o que? el ansia me puede.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (4 Jun 2012)

La prima también acompaña.

516 puntos.


----------



## Depeche (4 Jun 2012)

Yo creo que es un rebote técnico, no le veo más subida al Ibex 35 por encima de 6.280 puntos, a partir de ahí creo que se dará la vuelta y volverá a la senda bajista a partir de mañana.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Jun 2012)

1281? venga pabajo que los caracoles quieren ser recogidos.


----------



## tarrito (4 Jun 2012)

ya lo digo yo por él:

" Muelto bibiente iva largo desde los 5999 Ibex contado, ahi que sel mas umirde i usal mas la hintilijencia umana, lo benjo disiendo desde dias hatras 8: "

:ouch: ::


----------



## AssGaper (4 Jun 2012)

Me cago en dios, si lo llego a saber le enchufaba 40 indices al ibex a inicios de sesion ajjjj. Subidones asi sin zig zag asquerosos son los que molan.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (4 Jun 2012)

Largo en Eastman Chemical (NYSE).

Hasta otra ::


----------



## diosmercado (4 Jun 2012)

Carajo, 200 puntos de subida el ibex y en el rango diario asusta. Impresionante pepinazo que estan metiendo, a este paso tocan la DTB hoy mismo.


----------



## optimistic1985 (4 Jun 2012)

Poneros largos que perdeis el tren, pájaros!


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Jun 2012)

Malospajaros habeis encerrado al oso para que no ataque al gatico, ya decia yo que esto subia y era raro que el ibex subiera.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Jun 2012)

El ibex esta subiendo un 3%


----------



## Seren (4 Jun 2012)

Cuidadin que vienen curvas...


----------



## Durmiente (4 Jun 2012)

ojo que el sp está bajando....


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Jun 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Carajo, 200 puntos de subida el ibex y en el rango diario asusta. Impresionante pepinazo que estan metiendo, a este paso tocan la DTB hoy mismo.



Si quitas la trampa alcista del 28/5 casi, casi se puede decir que la ha tocado... 

Saludos...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Jun 2012)

Ahora larguitos en el sp, que el 74 es caca.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Jun 2012)

Protegemos en el 74,20 que esa zona es susto o muerteh.


----------



## ponzi (4 Jun 2012)

Para Claca y todos los analistas técnicos...

Como veis el siguiente gráfico??


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Jun 2012)

Aguantenme ese sp. Estara negociando DON LUIS. Negocie leoncio que hoy se lleva mis dineros.


----------



## Ajetreo (4 Jun 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Aguantenme ese sp. Estara negociando DON LUIS. Negocie leoncio que hoy se lleva mis dineros.



Pero avise, que a mi ya me han echado fuera y tengo Miedooooo :8:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Jun 2012)

Estamos haciendo un suelo en el sp. Por el caracolero.


----------



## burbublase (4 Jun 2012)

Y los fuegos artificiales?

Cuidadito que la industrie dice que aflojamos.
Ahora si que hay movimiento en los medios.

Oro a FranR
Plata MR. P.

Yo me quedo en la Mazmotrinchera, que se esta muy bien.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Jun 2012)

No hay entrada a largo en el sp todavia, el caracolero tendra que esperar.


----------



## Durmiente (4 Jun 2012)

Esto parece una trampa. No se en qué terminará, pero lo parece


----------



## Durmiente (4 Jun 2012)

En 73.5 o por ahí se pone bonico el SP ¿no?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Jun 2012)

Va por usted LUIS.

Yo hago lo que pueda, le doy otros 3 pipos de margen.


----------



## aksarben (4 Jun 2012)

Acabo de terminar de leer los 4 últimos días... Conclusiones:

1.- Están ustedes como un rebaño, cosa que ya sabía.
2.- El asunto del agente James... bien jugado, bien jugado...
3.- Claca no sabe de la vida, pero es normal, aún cree que lo más estiloso del mundo son los regalos del Japy Mil.
4.- Están ustedes como un rebaño. Una vez no era suficiente. Empero, se siente uno como en casa aquí .

A ver si me pongo al día del CdC, que no gana uno pa sustos...


----------



## Seren (4 Jun 2012)

Estados unidos necesita un nuevo QE, los datos se le tuercen cada vez que el dolar se acerca al euro, y van tres veces que le pasa...El mercado mundial y USA estaban acostumbrado históricamente a un marco y algunas monedas centroeuropeas muy fuertes. Ahora los periféricos con esta interminable crisis les abaratamos el euro que si fuera por alemania estaría a 2 y no 1,2. Es un nuevo escenario mundial que ya veremos como acaba.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Jun 2012)

75 out, recupero la ultima entrada y me quedo con 5 pipos del sp.

Es mejor hacer la siesta, pero 5 pipos nos pagan la luz y el internet.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Jun 2012)

Seren dijo:


> Estados unidos necesita un nuevo QE, los datos se le tuercen cada vez que el dolar se acerca al euro, y van tres veces que le pasa...El mercado mundial y USA estaban acostumbrado históricamente a un marco y algunas monedas centroeuropeas muy fuertes. Ahora los periféricos con esta interminable crisis les abaratamos el euro que si fuera por alemania estaría a 2 y no 1,2. Es un nuevo escenario mundial que ya veremos como acaba.



Y entre tanto los periféricos jodidos y los alemanes dando palms con las orejas...


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Jun 2012)

El miercoles hay barbas

Se puede liar pardísima como diga las palabras malditas


----------



## diosmercado (4 Jun 2012)

volvemos parriba de nuevo. Vaya zarpazo, mas de uno jodido seguro.

Comenzamos a descontar la qe3.0.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Jun 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> volvemos parriba de nuevo. Vaya zarpazo, mas de uno jodido seguro.
> 
> Comenzamos a descontar la qe3.0.



¿que el putibes +3% implica qe3? SP plano, DAX -1%.... Cuidado....


----------



## Durmiente (4 Jun 2012)

ojo que me parece que esto se va para abajo


----------



## bmbnct (4 Jun 2012)

Comodities cayendo...:S

Edito: Solo era un resbalon.


----------



## Ajetreo (4 Jun 2012)

Chinito, salió con bien?, yo me tire en 72,5


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Jun 2012)

Si con 3 pipos. Ahora busco otra entrada.
El 74,20 parece funcionar de nuevo como barrera.


----------



## FranR (4 Jun 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Esto se escribía a las 10 de la mañana:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:XX::XX:

Ha terminao usted después de la 1 y media :XX::XX:

Perdedó, que es un perdedó, a esa hora algunos ya se habían tomado cuatro cervezas y unas olivas, como dicen por su tierra..::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Jun 2012)

74,20 es la señal rotura abajo. no rotura rebote.


----------



## mutiko (4 Jun 2012)

Buenas...

Parece que andamos de subida... cuidado que nada es lo que parece:







Venga, para equilibrar y que se les pase rapido el desasosiego de tan horripilante aparicion, les traigo unas fotos de unas amigas:












Pero va, venga que aunque no todo sea lo que parece hay algunas cosas que siguen siendo genuinas, animo que en España no todo es malo:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Jun 2012)

Mamonazo Luis y compañeros como han amagado y reversal, son gente buena, si son buenos, ya les enganchara mi primo, ya.


----------



## Sipanha (4 Jun 2012)

El bund no se cree ná de ná, no hay quién lo baje de 145.6xx


----------



## ponzi (4 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿que el putibes +3% implica qe3? SP plano, DAX -1%.... Cuidado....



Simplemente cualquier rumor de eurobonos hace que el capital vuelva al ibex buscando mayores rentabilidades(a pesar de tener a bankia,popular y si tambien a sacyr a pesar de lo que este subiendo) Es indudable que hay empresas defensivas y a precios de derribo (gas natural,iberdrola,repsol,telefonica) incluso las fabricas de acerinox. O acs con una participacion en una constructora alemana. Incluso bbva con presencia en mexico ,usa y turkia. Tan solo via dividendos ya hay muchas empresas defensivas que ofrecen rentabilidades superiores al 8%-10%. En suiza , alemania o usa eso es impensable. Como no se vea la mas minima mejoria es probable que el capital siga huyendo del riesgo pais


----------



## FranR (4 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> El 143 se lo están trabajando a conciencia.
> 
> Lo mantienen en canal en espera de noticias...esto va a dispararse.




Desde que rompió el techo de canal principal (6.143)unos minutos antes de las 11, las entradas en niveles ha sido a base de acumulación e inyecciones bastante fuertes.

Un día demasiado "claro". En la ruptura de los dos niveles que he trabajado, te daban 30 puntos en tres minutos. Pocas veces se ve esto.


----------



## Lem (4 Jun 2012)

que bajón le ha dado de repente al *EURUSD* ::


----------



## Xof Dub (4 Jun 2012)

Corto Ibex 6.270

(slp 6.278)


----------



## FranR (4 Jun 2012)

Atentos ahora......READY!!

6269 es un pre a los !!!!6.341!!!

Aún con poca probabilidad...pero aumentando poco a poco... 

EL DESPIPORRE


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Atentos ahora......READY!!



Sei for guot maderfaquer!


----------



## Fraction (4 Jun 2012)

comorrrr????


----------



## Xof Dub (4 Jun 2012)

6.245 fuera


----------



## FranR (4 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Atentos ahora......READY!!
> 
> 6269 es un pre a los !!!!6.341!!!
> 
> ...



Canal actual 6207-6269 (Los cortos en 6269 (c) era una opción más que factible)

Veamos que buscan en el cierre.


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 Jun 2012)

mutiko dijo:


> Buenas...
> 
> Venga, para equilibrar y que se les pase rapido el desasosiego de tan horripilante aparicion, les traigo unas fotos de unas amigas:
> 
> ...



Joder,menudas amigas...y de verdad esta siguiendo la evolucion de la bolsa con semejantes amistades¿ ::


----------



## vmmp29 (4 Jun 2012)

a ver lo que dice Mulder pero tiene toda la pinta de un día perfecto para mi que estan distribuyendo a base de bien la última hora


----------



## FranR (4 Jun 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> a ver lo que dice Mulder pero tiene toda la pinta de un día perfecto para mi que estan distribuyendo a base de bien la última hora



Mucho movimiento por abajo, y poco en el índice...traman algo muy gordo. (me refiero no ahora mismo, porque la jornada ha sido el Reino de Pepón)


----------



## LOLO08 (4 Jun 2012)

todo pepónico menosss las ptas bme..!!!!!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Jun 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> a ver lo que dice Mulder pero tiene toda la pinta de un día perfecto para mi que estan distribuyendo a base de bien la última hora



From Mulder's Reports...



Mulder dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Siyalodecíael....
Y yo pienso, ¿Inercia matutina, algún que otro empujoncito, subida gacelera a partir de las 10h?¿Posterior distribución?

A ver que nos dice el Dr. 8:


----------



## Ajetreo (4 Jun 2012)

Ahora que hemos cerrado de pondrá pepón el SP


----------



## FranR (4 Jun 2012)

Lo han parado 20 minutos, la sorpresa va a venir de fuera???


----------



## tarrito (4 Jun 2012)

sabemos dónde está el Gatuno! 

hay que ser hijofruta para hacerle eso al minino

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-cadaver-de-gato-helicoptero.html#post6482509


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> From Mulder's Reports...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tambiendeciael "gap al alza" y "subidas durante la primera parte de la mañana" :fiufiu:


----------



## Cimoc (4 Jun 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> sabemos dónde está el Gatuno!
> 
> hay que ser hijofruta para hacerle eso al minino
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-cadaver-de-gato-helicoptero.html#post6482509



Mira que guapetón está


----------



## FranR (4 Jun 2012)

UF UF

El SP.... en el límite


----------



## paulistano (4 Jun 2012)

digamos que buena pinta no tiene...

Hoy me he planteado seriamente vender a 4,5x las SAN compradas a 4,85 asumiendo unas pérdidas de 1200 euros...pero como siempre que hago esto me equivoco, y Pepón no sé si ha venido para quedarse...las he aguantado.

Mañana barajaré el vender parte, ya veré...

No me quiero imaginar yo vendiendo y Bertok dando la orden :ouch:


----------



## Mr. Brightside (4 Jun 2012)

Me dan pena las BME de nuestro amigo Ghkghk.


----------



## FranR (4 Jun 2012)

Buf ha estado a un tris, ha sido tocar el 1267 pelado y rebotar 2 puntos,


----------



## Misterio (4 Jun 2012)

Llega el "apocalipsis" al SP y el Ibex sube más del 2%, si es que somos los mejores


----------



## bertok (4 Jun 2012)

Mantened la calma, aunque este rebote sea el bueno (que puede serlo) todavía es demasiado prematuro entrar largo. Hay riesgo de mandrilada.

Seguid la bajista hasta donde os lleve y sed fieles a las señales técnicas (sigo con los indicadores en señal de venta = corrección de sobreventa).

Corto y cierro.


----------



## Janus (4 Jun 2012)

Eso de que el SP haya tenido el máximo del día justo a las 17:35, es una coincidencia? o hay jugada por detrás?.

Yo solo me fijo en el SP y en el DAX para este tipo de cosas porque el IBEX se está moviendo solamente por fogonazos de prensa.

Tanto SP como DAX están ahora muy cerca de los mínimos de la sesión incluida la zona nocturna.


----------



## Janus (4 Jun 2012)

Amigos, JP Morgan hacia los ansiados 28 dolares. Bajando los bancos usanos, es difícil esperar en un rebote por allí.

Por cierto, el volumen de hoy en SAN y BBVA es MEDIOCRE.


----------



## paulistano (4 Jun 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Amigos, JP Morgan hacia los ansiados 28 dolares. Bajando los bancos usanos, es difícil esperar en un rebote por allí.
> 
> Por cierto, el volumen de hoy en SAN y BBVA es MEDIOCRE.



Ha sido el menor en años debido a que UK está de parranda....8:


----------



## Janus (4 Jun 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Ha sido el menor en años debido a que UK está de parranda....8:



Si pero lo han subido mucho en el día de hoy .... y sin un aparente sesgo comprador fuerte y relevante. Vamos a ver las dos siguientes velas.


----------



## Lechu (4 Jun 2012)

Bruselas abre la puerta a que la banca reciba ayuda directa del fondo | Economía | EL PAÍS


----------



## cachuli (4 Jun 2012)

Ante todo, saludar por estos lares y os ruego me comenteis el tema:
Si esto gira, no es mejor esperar a las segundas elecciones griegas para entrar largo (probable salida de Grecia del EUR), o incluso al posible rescate apañol (aunque algunos crean que esta descontado de las cotizaciones).
Me parece que no esta el patio para entrar ahora mismo.


----------



## Durmiente (4 Jun 2012)

Posiblemente haya sido una jugada atrapa gacelas....


----------



## Sipanha (4 Jun 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Eso de que el SP haya tenido el máximo del día justo a las 17:35, es una coincidencia? o hay jugada por detrás?.
> 
> Yo solo me fijo en el SP y en el DAX para este tipo de cosas porque el IBEX se está moviendo solamente por fogonazos de prensa.
> 
> Tanto SP como DAX están ahora muy cerca de los mínimos de la sesión incluida la zona nocturna.



Janus, el SP500 hizo máximos (1282(c)) un poco antes de la apertura americana.

EDIT: Fué justo despues de la apertura y antes del dato de las 16:00.


----------



## Janus (4 Jun 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Janus, el SP500 hizo máximos (1282(c)) un poco antes de la apertura americana.



Quería decir a las 15:35 justo tras abrir. Desde entonces ha sido un goteo hacia abajo. Vamos a ver cómo se desenvuelve el cierre. Ahora está peponeando algo y marcando una vela horaria interesante.


----------



## Jarlaxe (4 Jun 2012)

¿Hola buenas gente,seguira alcista el EUR/USD?

Gracias


----------



## Janus (4 Jun 2012)

IBEX, vean la vela de hoy y compárenla con la vela del 07/05/2012.


----------



## Ajetreo (4 Jun 2012)

Janus dijo:


> IBEX, vean la vela de hoy y compárenla con la vela del 07/05/2012.



Tienen el mismo padre :fiufiu:


----------



## Suprimo (4 Jun 2012)

Janus dijo:


> IBEX, vean la vela de hoy y compárenla con la vela del 07/05/2012.



¿Era festivo?:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Jun 2012)

Janus dijo:


> IBEX, vean la vela de hoy y compárenla con la vela del 07/05/2012.



ooooooohhhhh you fuc*ing bastard!!!!!
you mean tomorrow we hit the top of the chanel and on wednesday tons of guano will fall on us!!! ::


----------



## Janus (4 Jun 2012)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿Era festivo?:



No, fue un velote del estilo del de hoy y a los dos días ya estaba bajando con fuerza. No tiene por qué ser así pero hay que vigililarlo. Los blue chips que han sido los responsables de la subida, no han tenido un volumen comprador acorde.


----------



## Silenciosa (4 Jun 2012)

Janus dijo:


> No, fue un velote del estilo del de hoy y a los dos días ya estaba bajando con fuerza. No tiene por qué ser así pero hay que vigililarlo. Los blue chips que han sido los responsables de la subida, no han tenido un volumen comprador acorde.



joer, hasta el volumen de negociación de los dos días está por ahí.


----------



## diosmercado (4 Jun 2012)

USA verde de nuevo. Hace ni una hora que he podido mirar y caian medianamente. Fieles a su estilo. No veo claro que cierren en rojo estos tipos.

El dax recupera los 6k.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Jun 2012)

Esto es lo que comenta Janus....







_sus _leo luego!


----------



## Janus (4 Jun 2012)

Hay tres escenario posibles, y algún otro, en el SP:

-Día en el que la última hora es irrelevante. Nada definitivo y un día más.
-Día de apertura a la baja clara, recuperación en el día y bajón a última hora para dejar el índice en donde querían hacerlo porque así fue la noche de ayer y así lo marcaron tras la apertura.
-Día de cambio de sesgo en el ultra corto plazo. Abren altos, durante el día bajan con cierta fuerza y a última hora le pegan el subidón de forma que el intradía ha sido exclusivamente a modo de trampa para ir acumulando mientras otros deshacían posiciones.

En estos próximos 20 minutos vamos a ver una parte de su estrategia y en los últimos 20 minutos de la sesión en abierto tendremos confirmación en una u otra línea. Atentos ....


----------



## bertok (4 Jun 2012)

Janus dijo:


> No, fue un velote del estilo del de hoy y a los dos días ya estaba bajando con fuerza. No tiene por qué ser así pero hay que vigililarlo. Los blue chips que han sido los responsables de la subida, no han tenido un volumen comprador acorde.



En el caso de Mayo, al día siguiente se empotró contra la resistencia marcada en 7200.

En el caso de Junio (el que nos ocupa), no hay resistencia marcada a la vista. El nivel está en la DTB.

Espero que lo de hoy haya sido una jornada para rellenar el horno. Si rompe al alza nos tendremos que subir.


----------



## Janus (4 Jun 2012)

ProShares VIX Short Term: Me cuesta creer que ha estado alguna semana generando una buena pauta alcista como para tirarlo ahora todo por la borda. Es un buen indicador de cómo están viendo el futuro cercano en el SP.


----------



## bertok (4 Jun 2012)

Lo del SP es un puto descojono. Espero que no hayan hecho la mandrilada con la vela de hoy.

Han petado un montón de niveles a la baja (incluso los 1267 que marcaba MM, me imagino que estará lamiendo las heridas 8


----------



## pollastre (4 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ooooooohhhhh you fuc*ing bastard!!!!!
> you mean tomorrow we hit the top of the *chanel *and on wednesday tons of guano will fall on us!!! ::





Uuuuuuh yes my soul, _miarma_, you''re c00l as ice, no wonder girls jump at your whim : 








:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## tarrito (4 Jun 2012)

demigrante, lo he leído 2 veces y no me he dado cuenta 

mi nivel de inglés es midium jai, todo sea dicho :o


----------



## Felix (4 Jun 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Uuuuuuh yes my soul, _miarma_, you''re c00l as ice, no wonder girls jump at your whim :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le doy un zancs para que se pique el pirata y se curre el video que nos debe.


----------



## Seren (4 Jun 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Ha sido el menor en años debido a que UK está de parranda....8:



Lo que confirma la jartá de cortos que fusilan al ibex dia tras dia provenientes de la pérfida.


----------



## pipoapipo (4 Jun 2012)

el cierre americano ha dejado division de opiniones, a ver mañana si hay q gestionar con un toro o con un oso

hemos dejado al DAX 250 puntos por debajo  "semos los champions"


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Jun 2012)

Que mamones los del te, nos tiene mania.

Gato peruano me llegan noticias de que alguien se cree que somos multinick, que con tantos que tengo no se si es usted uno de ellos, confirmemelo si puede, ok?

Si no lo somos, me inquieta que sus seguidores sean mayoritariamente vascos, es o no usted peruano? demuestrenoslo con una foto y un gorro tipico de alli.

Si lo somos, pues nada, por tecnico dire que a comenzado un reboton.

PD: Señor Burbubolsa ha pasado hoy algo relevante, porque solo se ha conectado con su nick Sr.Breve? Quiero mas bombillas del ministerio, me puede mandar alguna?


----------



## The Hellion (4 Jun 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Que mamones los del te, nos tiene mania.
> 
> Gato peruano me llegan noticias de que alguien se cree que somos multinick, que con tantos que tengo no se si es usted uno de ellos, confirmemelo si puede, ok?
> 
> ...




Después de hacer las estatuas de la isla de pascua, los vascos fueron a Perú a enseñarles a tladeal. No sé qué tiene de raro que los seguidores de MV sean vascos. En fin de cuentas, él no hace más que seguir las enseñanzas ancestrales, con humildad. 

Y antes de que me pidan el link, aquí está


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Jun 2012)

Sr.Burbubolsa no se lo tome a mal, pero es que no entiendo nada de lo que usted dice, un dia me dio por leer en voz alta los numeros y letras que escribe y vino mi mujer a darme un tortazo, se pensaba que me habia dado un telele. 

Ponga un grafico o algo, no se, un esto dice comprar, y ponga solo comprar no la hoja de excel que le dice comprar, como bien hace el sr.FranR_payasetenumerone.

Si el Sr. SrBreve no es un multinick le pido mis disculpas y le ofrezco en cortesia que tome el cuerpo de DON PIRATON para lo que quiera o necesite.

Si los señores vascos no son multinick de el gato peruano_que_no_es_peruano_pero_se_lo_hace_para_hacernos_creer_que_es_peruano_y_asi_parecer_mas_tonto_como_si_ser_peruano_fuera_ser_tonto_que_no_lo_es tambien les pido perdon y que tomen el perro del guguengeim como suyo. Yo tengo ese poder, se lo puedo dar.


----------



## Ajetreo (4 Jun 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Después de hacer las estatuas de la isla de pascua, los vascos fueron a Perú a enseñarles a tladeal. No sé qué tiene de raro que los seguidores de MV sean vascos. En fin de cuentas, él no hace más que seguir las enseñanzas ancestrales, con humildad.
> 
> Y antes de que me pidan el link, aquí está



La fiesta de hoy de los UK no será el poison de avril?


----------



## Optimista bien informado (4 Jun 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> La fiesta de hoy de los UK no será el poison de avril?



Creo que eso equivale al Fool's day del 1 de abril.

Yo creo que chinito está de fiesta, a secas  (Aunque seguramente no "seco" ) )


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Jun 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Uuuuuuh yes my soul, _miarma_, you''re c00l as ice, no wonder girls jump at your whim :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por una N que falta....

Aqui también faltan enes...

Bribó, tripó, viejuo.....


----------



## tarrito (4 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Por una N que falta....
> 
> Aqui también faltan enes...
> 
> Bribó, tripó, viejuo.....



réplica bastante pobre

Minipunto para el Sr. P


----------



## LOLO08 (4 Jun 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Me dan pena las BME de nuestro amigo Ghkghk.



Acuerdate de las mias, hombre de Dioss!!!!:´(


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Jun 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Creo que eso equivale al Fool's day del 1 de abril.
> 
> Yo creo que chinito está de fiesta, a secas  (Aunque seguramente no "seco" ) )



Y vuelta la burra al trigo.

Vamos a ver, que yo no soy un borracho, es que a mi el agua no me gusta, pero como los medicos dicen que hay que beber una botella de agua al dia, y que es la ginebra sino agua en su mayoria, pues me tomo mi botellita de ginebra diaria, porque dicen que es bueno. Que mas quisiera yo no tener que tomarmela, pero yo hago lo que me manda el medico.

Lo mismo el platico jamon, si con una manzana que no sabe a nada del medico te evitas, con un buen platico de jamon, me olvido del medico y hasta de mi mujer.


----------



## Ajetreo (4 Jun 2012)

Lo cuentan en otro hilo pero os paso el enlace de Reuters

Reunión de emergenci del G7

El G-7, en conversaciones de emergencia por la zona euro | Principales noticias | Reuters


----------



## ponzi (5 Jun 2012)

Por cierto algun forero tiene alguna cuenta abierta en el extranjero???
Estaba mirando las cuentas de ing alemanas... estoy debatiendome entre estos, barclays o deutsche bank no se hasta que punto alemania va a permitir domiciliar cuentas corrientes de extranjeros no residentes dentro de su territorio y sin poner pegas

https://www.ing-diba.de/

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Jun 2012)

*[ElectronicsArts]*
Está para cortos?








Claca, que opinas?


----------



## Optimista bien informado (5 Jun 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Por cierto algun forero tiene alguna cuenta abierta en el extranjero???
> Estaba mirando las cuentas de ing alemanas... estoy debatiendome entre estos, barclays o deutsche bank no se hasta que punto alemania va a permitir domiciliar cuentas corrientes de extranjeros no residentes dentro de su territorio y sin poner pegas
> 
> https://www.ing-diba.de/
> ...



Creo que hay unos cuantos foreros que ya tienen cuenta en Suiza: :rolleye: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ue-opinais-de-swissquote-guardar-ahorros.html


----------



## Sir_Wallace (5 Jun 2012)

:XX: :XX: :XX:

Conste que es por que soy de risa facil y m'acabo de tomar unas mahouS con los colegas



chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Que mamones los del te, nos tiene mania.
> 
> Gato peruano me llegan noticias de que alguien se cree que somos multinick, que con tantos que tengo no se si es usted uno de ellos, confirmemelo si puede, ok?
> 
> ...


----------



## MarketMaker (5 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Lo del SP es un puto descojono. Espero que no hayan hecho la mandrilada con la vela de hoy.
> 
> Han petado un montón de niveles a la baja (incluso los 1267 que marcaba MM, me imagino que estará lamiendo las heridas 8



Algunos arañazos hemos sufrido, al perder los 1267 en contado se han empezado a ejecutar órdenes de venta a pérdidas. Una vela de unos 10 pips horaria, hubiera marcado el Sell-All y otros 15 (aprox.) por contagio. 
Ha habido un giro, se ve que a "alguien" no le interesaba seguir bajando y ha sido de una ayuda inestimable.

AL final 95% de la posición en juego y pérdidas 6c´s. 

Lo mismo que no se entra en un par de pips ni en 10 minutos, no se puede salir al instante. 

Se prometen emociones fuertes esta semana y no me gustaría estar fuera de juego. 
El Rush final nos ha dado más "horquilla (no demasiada)". Esta partida no es de 100 puntos de índice, aquí se juega mucho.


----------



## MarketMaker (5 Jun 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Que mamones los del te, nos tiene mania.
> 
> Gato peruano me llegan noticias de que alguien se cree que somos multinick, que con tantos que tengo no se si es usted uno de ellos, confirmemelo si puede, ok?



Pues nos tenía engañados, yo no albergaba ninguna duda chinito=JJJ


----------



## ponzi (5 Jun 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Creo que hay unos cuantos foreros que ya tienen cuenta en Suiza: :rolleye: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ue-opinais-de-swissquote-guardar-ahorros.html



Lo vi hace tiempo pero tengo mis dudas. Al no ser una entidad fisica cualquier movimiento solo se podra hacer por correo postal o internet. Tiene lo peor de una entidad virtual extranjera y ademas las comisiones de un banco suizo. Si te llevas la pasta a suiza es con todas las de la ley (minimo 100.000 eu y a una oficina real) este apaño no lo veo. Con las comisiones que cobran casi sale mas barato ir a bankinter y encargar 10k o 20k francos suizos y en dos dias los tienes y de paso los puedes tocar al mas puro estilo tio gilito ( por cierto son unos billetrs bastante majos, creo que son uno de los billetes mas dificil de falsificar que existen) o me abro aqui una cuenta en francos. El tema es que yo quiero euros alemanes y a ser posible no pagar por ellos ya que si por algun casual como a Merkel le venga la inspiracion y haga una union fiscal real el euro revienta hacia arriba.Ing en alemania no cobra comisiones. Las monedas extranjeras a priori las quiero a traves de acciones o fondos. De momento tengo unos pocos dolares a traves del sp, estoy esperando a que reviente de verdad pero nada el precio mas mas barato que he consiguido es 1250... Eso si cuando haya acumulado que tire millas a por el 1800

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Jun 2012)

Facebook tocará los 10 dólares y "desaparecerá" en los próximos cinco años - elEconomista.es

Los comentarios de Jackson sobre el futuro de la red social se producen en un momento en las acciones de Facebook,* han perdido alrededor del 27% de su precio inicial de 38 dólares por título, es decir, en sólo dos semanas la compañía ha experimentado la mayor pérdida de valor en quince días sufrida por una empresa recien estrenada en bolsa desde 1995.*

*Por otro lado, la fecha del desbloqueo que permitirá la primera venta de acciones de Facebook por parte de sus inversores iniciales tendrá lugar en menos de tres meses, cuando 268 millones de acciones podrían ponerse en venta, es decir una décima parte de las acciones totales en circulación.*


----------



## Claca (5 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> *[ElectronicsArts]*
> Está para cortos?
> 
> 
> ...



Esta la comenté para vigilar buscando el lado largo:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...bril-2012-mes-de-pandoro-198.html#post6127761

...pero ha roto a la baja:







Está bajista a corto, ver secuencia de impulsos, y a medio, por ese doble techo. Ahora mismo tiene pinta de dar muchos problemas en el futuro.


----------



## vmmp29 (5 Jun 2012)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Algunos arañazos hemos sufrido, al perder los 1267 en contado se han empezado a ejecutar órdenes de venta a pérdidas. Una vela de unos 10 pips horaria, hubiera marcado el Sell-All y otros 15 (aprox.) por contagio.
> Ha habido un giro, se ve que a "alguien" no le interesaba seguir bajando y ha sido de una ayuda inestimable.
> 
> AL final 95% de la posición en juego y pérdidas 6c´s.
> ...



siga informando ....... no entiendo lo de los 100 puntos


----------



## Durmiente (5 Jun 2012)

Buenos días


----------



## Lechu (5 Jun 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Por cierto algun forero tiene alguna cuenta abierta en el extranjero???
> Estaba mirando las cuentas de ing alemanas... estoy debatiendome entre estos, barclays o deutsche bank no se hasta que punto alemania va a permitir domiciliar cuentas corrientes de extranjeros no residentes dentro de su territorio y sin poner pegas
> 
> Mirate los enlaces estos a ver si te valen
> ...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Jun 2012)

Gracias Claca. No había visto ese doble techo....:|
Y una pregunta, que hace tiempo que no te doy el coñazo....

En tu experiencia, ¿Los dobles techos suelen cumplirse [musiquita psicosis on] en escala lineal o en logarítmica?:8:


----------



## Ajetreo (5 Jun 2012)

Buenos días, 
¿Preparados para la acción?


----------



## politicodemadreputa (5 Jun 2012)

OH MY GOD, PEPON IS COMING AGAIN !!! Take your triski´s bag and enjoy !


----------



## Durmiente (5 Jun 2012)

Buenos días de nuevo.
¿Alguien tiene una referencia para niveles de hoy en el IBEX?
Gracias
(Ando perdido como gacela herida...)


----------



## Durmiente (5 Jun 2012)

Va a haber que pedirle niveles de IBEX a FranR o alguno de los que ayer os forrásteis.
Sois gentes de mal vivir.
Yo saqué limpios unos 300€ (no llegó) o sea, una m+i+e+r+d+a que me ayuda a recuperar un poco las cuantiosas pérdidas que se me han llevado (por ahora)


----------



## Ajetreo (5 Jun 2012)

FranR aún debe de estar celebrándolo


----------



## Durmiente (5 Jun 2012)

Por cierto, que estoy empezando a estudiar lo de la CFD's o como se llamen en índices (plataforma Saxo Bank a través de Inversis Banco) ¿Alquien recomienda algún broker mejor para este tipo de productos?
Supongo que empezaré a operar de verdad con estas cositas hacia el 1 de Julio pero son un coñazo, en el sentido de que hay que dejarse las pestañas en el ordenata.


----------



## Durmiente (5 Jun 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> FranR aún debe de estar celebrándolo



FranR es malo.

Punto pelota

Edito: es malvado.


----------



## Durmiente (5 Jun 2012)

Ay, piratón, piratón... que me parece que tu tambièn te forraste....


----------



## bertok (5 Jun 2012)

Si el plan es hacer la mandrilada, la sesión es hoy.

Tengan cuidado ahí fuera. Es probable que hoy sepamos si subimos o no.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (5 Jun 2012)

Grafiquillas que ví ayer en Encuentro Digital: Joan Cabrero, analista de Ágora A.F. - 4/06/12 - elEconomista.es



















Buenos dias. Ayer fué un buen dia. redujimos muchas perdidas. Veremos si podemos seguir rascando algo rapidito antes de Big Guano.

Edito: Ahora mi SL esta en el 6150 del Ibex.


----------



## FranR (5 Jun 2012)

Buenos días gente de mal vivir, hoy todas las aproximaciones me salen 5..

Ahora doy niveles...


----------



## Durmiente (5 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Buenos días gente de mal vivir, hoy todas las aproximaciones me salen 5..
> 
> Ahora doy niveles...



FranR.... te odio

(Con todo cariño....)

jajajajajjaja


----------



## FranR (5 Jun 2012)

Jornada que va a ser de las complicadas. 

Canal principal 6.134-6.258

6.330-6.392

Tenemos que por la zona de 6.045 se quedaron cosas por hacer, hay un pesado que sigue dando guerra. Sigue si mucha probabilidad, pero hay que tenerlo en cuenta.

y dejo una cifra 7.415


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Jun 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> Ay, piratón, piratón... que me parece que tu tambièn te forraste....



Yo? :XX: :XX:


bertok dijo:


> Si el plan es hacer la mandrilada, la sesión es hoy.
> 
> Tengan cuidado ahí fuera. Es probable que hoy sepamos si subimos o no.



Podrían acercarlo a la bajista un poqui más, y mañana....zasca!








Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Grafiquillas que ví ayer en Encuentro Digital: Joan Cabrero, analista de Ágora A.F. - 4/06/12 - elEconomista.es
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



No suelo leer al pollo este, pero joder, todo bajista, y pone flechitas parriba sin esperar figura de cambio....:bla:
Suerte hoy!!


----------



## Durmiente (5 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Jornada que va a ser de las complicadas.
> 
> Canal principal 6.134-6.258
> 
> ...



Muchas mershis.

Veamos cómo va la cosa


----------



## politicodemadreputa (5 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> y dejo una cifra 7.415



Los numeros de la loto del 1 al 49 por favor.


----------



## Maravedi (5 Jun 2012)

Menudo velote. + 1%


----------



## FranR (5 Jun 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> FranR.... te odio
> 
> (Con todo cariño....)
> 
> jajajajajjaja





FranR dijo:


> Jornada que va a ser de las complicadas.
> 
> Canal principal 6.134-6.258
> 
> ...



Esto es lo peor que puede pasar.

Gap al alza metidos en canal superior, UNA LOTERIA.

Si rebota ya....largos. en 6286-6288


----------



## Mulder (5 Jun 2012)

A los buenos días!



chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Si los señores vascos no son multinick de el gato peruano_que_no_es_peruano_pero_se_lo_hace_para_hacernos_creer_que_es_peruano_y_asi_parecer_mas_tonto_como_si_ser_peruano_fuera_ser_tonto_que_no_lo_es tambien les pido perdon y que tomen el perro del guguengeim como suyo. Yo tengo ese poder, se lo puedo dar.



Hoyga, si quiere saber si el jran jato jalapeño es peruano o no, se puede hacer un experimento muy sencillo, fíjese, fíjese:

*¡El pisco es chileno, huevón!*

Ahora caben dos posibilidades:

1.- Que el gato se revuelva y nos haga llover mierda literalmente, lo cual demostraría a todas luces que es un auténtico peruano serrano de pedigree 

2.- Que se alegre, lo cual querría decir que es chileno....o peor aun, vasco! :8:


----------



## Durmiente (5 Jun 2012)

Maravedi dijo:


> Menudo velote. + 1%



Cuidadín, cuidadín....


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (5 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> y dejo una cifra 7.415



.
Atención, que lo ha dicho así como si nada.


----------



## Durmiente (5 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Esto es lo peor que puede pasar.
> 
> Gap al alza metidos en canal superior, UNA LOTERIA.



Estoy esperando más arriba. PUede ser un atrapa gacelas de tres pares.


----------



## pollastre (5 Jun 2012)

CdC is down

I repeat,

Black hawk down ::


----------



## FranR (5 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Esto es lo peor que puede pasar.
> 
> Gap al alza metidos en canal superior, UNA LOTERIA.
> 
> Si rebota ya....largos. en 6286-6288



Ahí estamos.......stop muyyyyyyy ajustado:cook:


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Jornada que va a ser de las complicadas.
> 
> Canal principal 6.134-6.258
> 
> ...



¿Para hoy?
Pues va a ser verdad lo de los 17.000 para el viernes...


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (5 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No suelo leer al pollo este, pero joder, todo bajista, y pone flechitas parriba sin esperar figura de cambio....:bla:



.
Pirata, mira las velas de marzo de 2.009. Mucha figura de vuelta no hubo. Una V de la hostia y a correr, a ver quien me pilla. 

Creo que es lo que se está temiendo bertok.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Jun 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> CdC is down
> 
> I repeat,
> 
> Black hawk down ::



Debe haber un virus descontrolao....








::


----------



## FranR (5 Jun 2012)

No termina de arrancar...la entrada ha sido válida. Me han largado.

De nuevo entrada y ampliamos stop con lo rebañado. Entrada ya SL12


----------



## FranR (5 Jun 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> CdC is down
> 
> I repeat,
> 
> Black hawk down ::




Total indeterminación Maese, no quiero que me deje fuera aunque sean con poca carga.

Preferiría una visita a algún nivel, para entrar con más fuerza.

En la tercera vela a un minuto sabremos si ha sido buena...:

Aquí la tenemos...daleeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## mutiko (5 Jun 2012)

¿Buenas? ¿Guanas?



FranR dijo:


> Jornada que va a ser de las complicadas.
> 
> Canal principal 6.134-6.258
> 
> ...



¿Acaso quiere Vd. decir que la 3ª compañia de burbujo-ibexianos deberiamos saltar de la trinchera ya?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Jun 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> Pirata, mira las velas de marzo de 2.009. Mucha figura de vuelta no hubo. Una V de la hostia y a correr, a ver quien me pilla.
> 
> Creo que es lo que se está temiendo bertok.



Puede ser que sea asi de nuevo, no lo niego. Pero el canal diario y horarios bajistas son los que mandan ahora. Amén de objetivos bajistas pendientes por los 5miles.... De todas formas, el precio manda.¿que hay que subirse? Me subiré.¿que me han entrado ganas de meterle contologordo? También. Pero voy a confiar en lo que ven estos ojitos....
[YOUTUBE]XQ55AY_ZQ04[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## AssGaper (5 Jun 2012)

La agencia de "Rating" Egan-Jones ha reducido la calificación de crédito para el Reino Unido en un escalón: a "AA-", con perspectiva negativa, desde "AA". Los bancos ingleses pueden verse afectados con esta noticia: Royal Bank of Scotland (RBS:xlon), Barclays (BARC:xlon) y HSBC (HSBA:xlon)


----------



## FranR (5 Jun 2012)

mutiko dijo:


> ¿Buenas? ¿Guanas?
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Acaso quiere Vd. decir que la 3ª compañia de burbujo-ibexianos deberiamos saltar de la trinchera ya?



NOrrrrr...la señal la da el sargento trinchera. Lo mío es el intradía.

Por cierto fuera y a visitar nivel ::


----------



## pollastre (5 Jun 2012)

Mire que le gusta a Ud. medirse los hocicos con los retail y los ****** kiddies de la primera media hora de sesión.... ::::





FranR dijo:


> Total indeterminación Maese, no quiero que me deje fuera aunque sean con poca carga.
> 
> Preferiría una visita a algún nivel, para entrar con más fuerza.
> 
> ...


----------



## FranR (5 Jun 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Mire que le gusta a Ud. medirse los hocicos con los retail y los ****** kiddies de la primera media hora de sesión.... ::::



Eso siempre...por cierto primer toque y rebote en nivel relevante. Se están preparando HAMIJO


----------



## Silenciosa (5 Jun 2012)

Esto va a dar la vuelta...no me gusta


----------



## Durmiente (5 Jun 2012)

Paquetito en SAN stop ajustado


----------



## Sr. Breve (5 Jun 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Si el Sr. SrBreve no es un multinick le pido mis disculpas y le ofrezco en cortesia que tome el cuerpo de DON PIRATON para lo que quiera o necesite.



que chorrada...


----------



## Durmiente (5 Jun 2012)

Me comieron (para variar)


----------



## FranR (5 Jun 2012)

Empezamos en serio...volumen en nivel.

Empiezan a asomar la cabecita.


----------



## Lem (5 Jun 2012)

el *EURUSD* cayendo lento pero seguro.


----------



## FranR (5 Jun 2012)

Sigue sin haber continuidad...+20 en 6 velas. 

Meten volumen pero no termina de arrancar fuerte.

+35...a ver si hay suerte y completa el canal.

SP 6272 ¿Por qué? A 1 minuto ha habido una zona de negociación en esa zona a las 9.36-9.39, se coloca algo por debajo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Sigue sin haber continuidad...+20 en 6 velas.
> 
> Meten volumen pero no termina de arrancar fuerte.
> 
> ...



Buena clase profe FranR.
Os dejo al mando del chuli-prise, suerte!!!!!


----------



## FranR (5 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Buena clase profe FranR.
> Os dejo al mando del chuli-prise, suerte!!!!!



Se va a perder lo mejor, la resolución, que espero que sea: el peponazo, el toque de nivel y el espectáculo Ringling style.


----------



## Durmiente (5 Jun 2012)

Yo ya me he montado otra vez en SAN... veremos a ver....
¿Será por cabezonería?


----------



## tonuel (5 Jun 2012)

a ver si está vivo el gato o qué... ienso:


Saludos


----------



## diosmercado (5 Jun 2012)

Hoy otro dia de libre albedrío sin la city encima. Mas uno lo doy por hecho. Ya esta superado. Vamos a ver otro mas dos.


----------



## FranR (5 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Se va a perder lo mejor, la resolución, que espero que sea: *el peponazo*, el toque de nivel y el espectáculo Ringling style.



Mire que le estoy preparando un gráfico y todo de la jugada.


----------



## diosmercado (5 Jun 2012)

Estoy leyendo que Montoro amplia el plan de pagos a proveedores de 9300 a 17000 millones a ultimos de junio. Con que dinero??? a estos no les entra una alubia en el culo.


----------



## FranR (5 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Se va a perder lo mejor, la resolución, que espero que sea: el peponazo, *el toque de nivel* y el espectáculo Ringling style.



Tocamos nivel y ahora es cuando el pirata se caga en mis muelas


----------



## FranR (5 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Jornada que va a ser de las complicadas.
> 
> Canal principal 6.134-*6.258*
> 
> ...



Pos eso, ahora luchando con techo de canal superior







Señores me retiro a mis aposentos

FRANR "fofito" 2
Maese "fofó" 0

Goleada histórica.


----------



## TenienteDan (5 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Tocamos nivel y ahora es cuando el pirata se caga en mis muelas



Enhorabuena, esta hecho un crack!


----------



## Durmiente (5 Jun 2012)

Parece que va a empezar a peponear...


----------



## diosmercado (5 Jun 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> Parece que va a empezar a peponear...



Empezar????::

Donde se ha escondido ud. la ultima media hora??? :XX:


----------



## FranR (5 Jun 2012)

Espere Hamijo, gráfico a 1 minuto del contado....el 330 tiene lucha, ahora hay que ver si los leoncios, compran o sueltan..

Analisemo

P.D. Miren como el nivel dado a priori se convierte en una zona clara, llamemos de resistencia. Esta claro que esto de los niveles detecta zonas calientes.

UFF0001100000111110
OPO0011010100011101
CUNT0001110010111110
DICK0011101101011010

Ahí tienen el output :: :XX:


----------



## TenienteDan (5 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> UFF0001100000111110
> OPO0011010100011101
> *CUNT*0001110010111110
> *DICK*0011101101011010
> ...



Hoyga! eso usted! XD


----------



## Ajetreo (5 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Espere Hamijo, gráfico a 1 minuto del contado....el 330 tiene lucha, ahora hay que ver si los leoncios, compran o sueltan..
> 
> Analisemo
> 
> ...



Emergencia Emergencia 

FranR ha sido poseido por Burbu:8::8:


----------



## FranR (5 Jun 2012)

tonuel dijo:


> a ver si está vivo el gato o qué... ienso:
> 
> 
> Saludos









Le ha surgido un contratiempo, ahora viene. ::

Pandorocan le quería decir algo al oído.


----------



## bertok (5 Jun 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> Pirata, mira las velas de marzo de 2.009. Mucha figura de vuelta no hubo. Una V de la hostia y a correr, a ver quien me pilla.
> 
> Creo que es lo que se está temiendo bertok.



Calma aunque sea dificil mantenerla.

Estamos ahora mismo en situación de alerta máxima.

Todavía no ha confirmado nada y el riesgo de cresting es elevado.


----------



## sr.anus (5 Jun 2012)

algo esta roto, toda mi pantalla esta verde.


----------



## Silenciosa (5 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Calma aunque sea dificil mantenerla.
> 
> Estamos ahora mismo en situación de alerta máxima.
> 
> Todavía no ha confirmado nada y el riesgo de cresting es elevado.



Yo tampoco lo veo aún.

Igual están preparando asado de Gacela y todos para dentro como locos.

Estamos tan abajo que hay recorrido para subirse un poquito más arriba sin problema.

No hay que apretar.


----------



## Adriangtir (5 Jun 2012)

Pues yo mis largos no los suelto hasta los 7400 (hoy o mañana, si tengo que esperar a la semana que viene 8600 XD)


----------



## pipoapipo (5 Jun 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Yo tampoco lo veo aún.
> 
> Igual están preparando asado de Gacela y todos para dentro como locos.
> 
> ...



sip, la paciencia es buena dias como hoy

pero como resisten los hispanos....... tienen ganas de fiesta :Baile::Baile:


----------



## pollastre (5 Jun 2012)

Mucho cuidado con el doble suelo en 960, el riesgo de perforación es muy alto ...


edit: 5 segundos tarde....


----------



## Adriangtir (5 Jun 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Mucho cuidado con el doble suelo en 960, el riesgo de perforación es muy alto ...
> 
> 
> edit: 5 segundos tarde....



La latencia del foro es inaceptable :fiufiu:


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (5 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Calma aunque sea dificil mantenerla.
> 
> Estamos ahora mismo en situación de alerta máxima.
> 
> Todavía no ha confirmado nada y el riesgo de cresting es elevado.



.
LA DTB está unos 100 puntos arriba ahora. 

No creo que sea en este movimiento, pero no puedo quitar los ojos del gráfico.


----------



## pipoapipo (5 Jun 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Mucho cuidado con el doble suelo en 960, el riesgo de perforación es muy alto ...
> 
> 
> edit: 5 segundos tarde....



"el tardio"


----------



## pollastre (5 Jun 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Mucho cuidado con el doble suelo en 960, el riesgo de perforación es muy alto ...
> 
> 
> edit: 5 segundos tarde....




+25 pips ....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Tocamos nivel y ahora es cuando el pirata se caga en mis muelas


----------



## pollastre (5 Jun 2012)

Vamos a ver, leoncio de nombre desconocido....

llevas 3 pushes descarados, sin el más mínimo cuidado. El último por encima de los dos anteriores, contraviniendo las más elementales normas de discreción. 

¿Quieres parar ya de comportarte como un gacelo, pero con €10M? :XX::XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Espere Hamijo, gráfico a 1 minuto del contado....el 330 tiene lucha, ahora hay que ver si los leoncios, compran o sueltan..
> 
> Analisemo
> 
> ...



Plagio clarísimo...vean video del primo de Borne de Bateria...

Exijo royalties, SGAE ven a mi!


::

Y Reportado queda.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Jun 2012)

Acabo de llegar ahora y veo el gráfico... :ouch:

Díganme que se han puesto cortos en 633x... por favor, ahora les le y les adjunto gráfico...

Saludos...

Edito:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Jun 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Acabo de llegar ahora y veo el gráfico... :ouch:
> 
> Diganme que se han puesto cortos en 633x... por favor, ahora les le y les adjunto gráfico...
> 
> Saludos...



Que va, es que me había ido a correr y cuando he vuelto estaba ya en 632x....::


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Jun 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Acabo de llegar ahora y veo el gráfico... :ouch:
> 
> Diganme que se han puesto _*cortos en 633x*_... por favor, ahora les le y les adjunto gráfico...
> 
> Saludos...



Usted que es... ¿un antipatriota? Cortos, dice...


----------



## aksarben (5 Jun 2012)

Procedo a cambiarme el avatar, no quiero que el obvio parecido con mi persona me delate ante el MI5. El halcón está en el nido. Corto-y-pego.

PD: BME me mira así: :X :cook:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Jun 2012)

He editado el post con la gráfica... 

Sr. Piratón con el tema de correr, se tiran los pájaros a las escopetas... :XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Jun 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> He editado el post con la gráfica...
> 
> Sr. Piratón con el tema de correr, se tiran los pájaros a las escopetas... :XX:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>



Te veo en un video de Gebreselassie... :XX:


----------



## ghkghk (5 Jun 2012)

aksarben dijo:


> Procedo a cambiarme el avatar, no quiero que el obvio parecido con mi persona me delate ante el MI5. El halcón está en el nido. Corto-y-pego.
> 
> PD: BME me mira así: :X :cook:




El mejor IPF de su vida. Eso sí, tiene que ser capaz de abstraerse de jornadas como ayer, que la llevaban de +1.8% a -1.9% en menos de 45 segundos. Ellos que especulen, pero que paguen el dividendo cuando toque...


----------



## Janus (5 Jun 2012)

DAX muy cerca del primer objetivo del techo anterior (5850/900) y SP también cerca del primer objetivo anterior (1260).

O rebotan o se irán a buscar soportes más abajo.


----------



## burbublase (5 Jun 2012)

buenas,

1.- Que diamante mas gwapo que esta formando el ibex!!!
2.- Quiero decir que yo tambien estuve aqui. (antes de que pete el Srv.)
3.- Desearles suerte.


----------



## Ajetreo (5 Jun 2012)

burbublase dijo:


> buenas,
> 
> 1.- Que diamante mas gwapo que esta formando el ibex!!!
> 2.- Quiero decir que yo tambien estuve aqui. (antes de que pete el Srv.)
> 3.- Desearles suerte.



Vuelvo a tener miedo. 

¿A que hora esta programada la explosión?

Sipha ponte la cacerola en la cabeza que puede que truene


----------



## burbublase (5 Jun 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Vuelvo a tener miedo.
> 
> ¿A que hora esta programada la explosión?
> 
> Sipha ponte la cacerola en la cabeza que puede que truene



Ya se sabe, reunion de pastores ....

La Prensa alemana, mejor no saber Jaleman.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Jun 2012)

Menudo coñazo de sesión.....


----------



## Sipanha (5 Jun 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Vuelvo a tener miedo.
> 
> ¿A que hora esta programada la explosión?
> 
> Sipha ponte la cacerola en la cabeza que puede que truene



Ahora que la había limpiao.... ::


----------



## burbublase (5 Jun 2012)

He quitado las fotos, es que me daba yuyu.


----------



## LCIRPM (5 Jun 2012)

Lo de dibujar no es lo mío pero ¿Habeis visto Solaria?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Jun 2012)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Lo de dibujar no es lo mío pero ¿Habeis visto Solaria?



Eso es un truño....Además está controlada por ACS, la cual habrá estando vendiendo a acciones de Solaria a espuertas.....

Aunque no me haga caso, yo estaba por postear mi nuevo sistema de posa-gintonics ....


----------



## Lechu (5 Jun 2012)

Por esto sube .

Solaria invierte 60 millones en su mayor planta foltovoltaica en España - elEconomista.es.





LCIRPM dijo:


> Lo de dibujar no es lo mío pero ¿Habeis visto Solaria?


----------



## LCIRPM (5 Jun 2012)

¿Habiendo perdido 90 el año pasado, invertir 60 sin prima es bueno?
ACS ha estado vendiendo (y seguirá, si le queda algo)
Esas acciones se mueven con calderilla pero... ¿No es extraño ese rebotón en un chicharro? Mirusté que yo lo veo como un suelo (aunque no entiendo de esto más que de yintonins y de posavasos)

Está claro que la guerra de hoy es otra, segun lo que salga de la reunión de la una. 

Pero si es bueno y hay rally alcista, alguna acción de estas que han sufrido un castigo brutal puede tener una respuesta explosiva, creo que es cuestión de pillar el momento y escapar rápido de la onda expansiva. 
pero si yo hubiera comprado esta ayer (a lp sigo pensando que el futuro es renovable) la habría vendido ya.


----------



## Maravedi (5 Jun 2012)

Venga parribaaaaaaa!!!


----------



## ninfireblade (5 Jun 2012)

¿ Que creeis que va a pasar con SAN ? Compre la semana pasada a 4.55 y no se si deshacerme de ellas ahora mismo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Jun 2012)

LCIRPM dijo:


> ¿Habiendo perdido 90 el año pasado, invertir 60 sin prima es bueno?
> ACS ha estado vendiendo (y seguirá, si le queda algo)
> Esas acciones se mueven con calderilla pero... ¿No es extraño ese rebotón en un chicharro? Mirusté que yo lo veo como un suelo (aunque no entiendo de esto más que de yintonins y de posavasos)



Mire lo que hizo prisa ayer, entre mín y max +50%. Desde máx ya ha caido un 17%.... Con esto, no le digo que no tenga razón, pero poco a poco me voy dando cuenta que en los chicharros lo que prima es la suerte. Suerte que se posicione usted en la dirección que los que mueven el cotarro quieren mover la acción.


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Jun 2012)

Go Gamesa go
LA LOCOMOTORA DEL IBEX


----------



## burbublase (5 Jun 2012)

Sr. P., le veo muy callado, aguantara el siguiente lametazo?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Jun 2012)

ninfireblade dijo:


> ¿ Que creeis que va a pasar con SAN ? Compre la semana pasada a 4.55 y no se si deshacerme de ellas ahora mismo



Mire el gráf...

*[SANTANDER]*







Los objetivos bajistas (2 impulsos bajistas activados+ruptura canal) nos llevan al entorno de los 3.5€ :8:. En mi opinión, le va a costar superar los 4,8€. Si estuviera dentro, me saldría por ahí. (aunque ya pondría un SP)

Pero no me haga ni pvto caso, que tengo el cuerpo en modo _*Viernes terminal*_.... :Baile: :Baile:


edit: Joder. Menudos tipos los del SAN.... 

Norwegian Air in Dispute with Spanish Lender Santander -Report | Fox Business


----------



## Janus (5 Jun 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Go Gamesa go
> LA LOCOMOTORA DEL IBEX



.... y le está entrando dinero. Ojo a los 1,7 euros que ahí está una posible buena señal de largo plazo.


----------



## Kaoska_p (5 Jun 2012)

creeis que esto va a estallar para arriba, y que ya se está cociendo un suelo de medio plazo en los 6000-6200??


----------



## Al Lopez (5 Jun 2012)

Que volumen tan bajo hoy no?

A que se puede deber?


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (5 Jun 2012)

Al Lopez dijo:


> Que volumen tan bajo hoy no?
> 
> A que se puede deber?



Los londinenses están de vacaciones, creo.


----------



## LCIRPM (5 Jun 2012)

Vuelven mañana después del jubileo y de la reunión de hoy.
Como alguien se equivoque de tecla, o ponga un cero más en alguna orden ......


----------



## LCIRPM (5 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Mire lo que hizo prisa ayer, entre mín y max +50%. Desde máx ya ha caido un 17%.... Con esto, no le digo que no tenga razón, pero poco a poco me voy dando cuenta que en los chicharros lo que prima es la suerte. Suerte que se posicione usted en la dirección que los que mueven el cotarro quieren mover la acción.



Tiene usted razón, en lo de la suerte (aunque hay que tentarla, la probabilidad influye)


----------



## Sipanha (5 Jun 2012)

Por cierto, hoy reunión del G7 de emergencia y hay que ver donde está el SPX500, luego dirán que no está todo planeado de antemano....


----------



## burbublase (5 Jun 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Por cierto, hoy reunión del G7 de emergencia y hay que ver donde está el SPX500, luego dirán que no está todo planeado de antemano....



Diga Vd que el G7 de *emergencia* es por *espana*, y luego pegue un grafico del *ibex* ::


----------



## diosmercado (5 Jun 2012)

Yo creo que entre mañana y pasado se vera la verdadera voluntad. No hacen mas que salir noticias perroflauters de que españa rechaza el rescate y a los 5 minutos salen otras de que se pide rescate... mareando como siempre.

El bono ha bajado sustancialmente a 6,36%. Esto junto al ibex subiendo... veremos si no se especula demasiado con las actuaciones castuzas.


----------



## ninfireblade (5 Jun 2012)

Ya estoy fuera. Por mi como si se vuelve a caer todo


----------



## Ajetreo (5 Jun 2012)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Ya estoy fuera. Por mi como si se vuelve a caer todo



Pero protéjase, no sea que le caiga encima


----------



## burbublase (5 Jun 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Yo creo que entre mañana y pasado se vera la verdadera voluntad. No hacen mas que salir noticias perroflauters de que españa rechaza el rescate y a los 5 minutos salen otras de que se pide rescate... mareando como siempre.
> 
> El bono ha bajado sustancialmente a 6,36%. Esto junto al ibex subiendo... veremos si no se especula demasiado con las actuaciones castuzas.



Estamos en el punto algido de la negociacion, para que ninguno pierda demasiado la cara frente a su parroquia.

Lea un poco prensa internacional (pero con el cazuelo limpio en la cabeza) y vera que en esta pelea estan tirando a dar.


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Jun 2012)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Ya estoy fuera. Por mi como si se vuelve a caer todo



¿Vendiste las SAN al final?


----------



## ninfireblade (5 Jun 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Vendiste las SAN al final?




Si, a 4.60


----------



## Sipanha (5 Jun 2012)

De Zerohedge:

Just as expected an hour ago...

JAPANESE FINANCE MINISTER AZUMI SAYS G7 WILL NOT ISSUE A JOINT STATEMENT
AZUMI: G7 DID NOT DISCUSS GREECE LEAVING THE EURO

But...

AZUMI: G7 AGREED WILL WORK TOGETHER TO DEAL WITH PROBLEMS IN SPAIN, GREECE - RTRS

At least they agreed to agree to hold another press conferences... when XO is over 1000 bps. And so much for that. Next up on the disappointment ladder: the ECB.

Hoy nos vamos pabajo.... bien pabajo.


----------



## aitor33 (5 Jun 2012)

Buenas tardes Gmesa y Soolarria disparadas.He mirado gráfico semanal y me parece que pueden llegar a más, en el diario habrían tocado la bajista ¿ qué os parecen?


----------



## Ajetreo (5 Jun 2012)

Oigan, no echan en falta a nadie???

Es extraño, declararemos el 5 de junio como el día sin multinik


----------



## peseteuro (5 Jun 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Oigan, no echan en falta a nadie???
> 
> Es extraño, declararemos el 5 de junio como el día sin multinik




Y tienes entonces buen indicador para saber cuando entrar largo


----------



## Depeche (5 Jun 2012)

Bajo mi punto de vista,el rebote ha finalizado,pienso que el Ibex cerrará en rojo y mañana caerá con fuerza.


----------



## diosmercado (5 Jun 2012)

Y vamonos parriba!!! parece que ha gustado el G7, la conclusion de no sacar conclusiones sin conclusion.

Los americanos planos.


----------



## aitor33 (5 Jun 2012)

Depeche dijo:


> Bajo mi punto de vista,el rebote ha finalizado,pienso que el Ibex cerrará en rojo y mañana caerá con fuerza.



No sea gafe::


----------



## FranR (5 Jun 2012)

Estamos acercándonos a nivel relevante, techo del primer canal alcista.

HAGAN JUEGOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Janus (5 Jun 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Yo creo que entre mañana y pasado se vera la verdadera voluntad. No hacen mas que salir noticias perroflauters de que españa rechaza el rescate y a los 5 minutos salen otras de que se pide rescate... mareando como siempre.
> 
> El bono ha bajado sustancialmente a 6,36%. Esto junto al ibex subiendo... veremos si no se especula demasiado con las actuaciones castuzas.



En cuanto salga un "nein" claro y rotundo de Merkel ...... se volverá a la realidad. Ahora es probable que se esté llenando un poquito el horno de gacelillas que consideran que se ha hecho un suelo.

Yo sigo mirando hacia los 5600 salvo que el IBEX supera la directriz que está sobre los 6350 más filtro de 60 pipos.


----------



## aitor33 (5 Jun 2012)

Janus dijo:


> En cuanto salga un "nein" claro y rotundo de Merkel ...... se volverá a la realidad. Ahora es probable que se esté llenando un poquito el horno de gacelillas que consideran que se ha hecho un suelo.
> 
> Yo sigo mirando hacia los 5600 salvo que el IBEX supera la directriz que está sobre los 6350 más filtro de 60 pipos.



Gracias por su punto de vista, porque las gacelas ahora mismo estamos ciegas de gozo sin ver mas allá de las ganancias online :cook:


----------



## VLADELUI (5 Jun 2012)

Buenas señores.

Con el 30%.

500 TEF.
500 IBE.
500 REP.
500 SAN.

Otro 30%

Ya adquiridas a 5.76 BBVA 3000 acc. Aquí palmo, aunque en el año gano por una que hice del SAN de 5.5 a 6.5 aprox. Vamos a ver como se da el asunto. 

40% plazo fijo para guardarse pa comer.

Compradas al inicio de sesión. Para ir largo caiga quién caiga, hasta verano que viene tengo liquidez. La liquidez que no se mete en estos berengenales. Justo entonces cumplirá el plazo fijo que me hice hace unos días, y si no hay mejores precios seguiré largo y no renuevo el plazo.

Señor apidate de tu rebaño.


----------



## VLADELUI (5 Jun 2012)

Es broma, pase lo que pase no, he puesto orden de venta por debajo, que ya no me pillo los dedos otra vez.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (5 Jun 2012)

aitor33 dijo:


> Gracias por su punto de vista, porque las gacelas ahora mismo estamos ciegas de gozo sin ver mas allá de las ganancias online :cook:



SL, SL. No sean imprudentes.


----------



## FranR (5 Jun 2012)

TIC TAC TIC TAC


Acumulación y preparados...


----------



## diosmercado (5 Jun 2012)

Tiene pinta de que se esta dando por hecho el rescate a españa. El dato de ISM usano ha pasado desapercibido (ha salido plano y la partida de empleo mala). Mas expectativas de QE, mas gacelos al tren.

Del ibex no digo nada, ni lo merece.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (5 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> TIC TAC TIC TAC
> 
> 
> Acumulación y preparados...



Espero que se caiga por la barranquilla porque me he metido corto con todo lo gordo en el eurostoxx.....8:


----------



## Durmiente (5 Jun 2012)

El 6330 ni tocarlo como quien dice.... eh?


----------



## FranR (5 Jun 2012)

Ahora mismo lo veremos Clint...

Este es el punto de partida, tras el velón rojizo.


----------



## FranR (5 Jun 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> El 6330 ni tocarlo como quien dice.... eh?



Ahora sería el momento de romperlo..


GO PEPON GO....


----------



## aitor33 (5 Jun 2012)

franr dijo:


> ahora sería el momento de romperlo..
> 
> 
> Go pepon go....



go go we go you go go gou gou gou :XX: Vamoooooooooossssssssssss


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (5 Jun 2012)

Pues no sé. Ha hecho una cosa mu rara. Yo no me entero de ná.


----------



## diosmercado (5 Jun 2012)

Buff ya comienza el personal a ponerse largo. Que poca paciencia y cuanta ansia, como peguen un latigazo van a estar uds. unos dias bien jodidos.


----------



## FranR (5 Jun 2012)

aitor33 dijo:


> go go we go you go go gou gou gou :XX: Vamoooooooooossssssssssss




No mola nada, esto se está convirtiendo en el Dragon Khan ese...:8:


----------



## Durmiente (5 Jun 2012)

Es el ansia viva, que nos puede...

Por cierto, primer intento, fallido.


----------



## pipoapipo (5 Jun 2012)

esta la cosa q igual vemos el 1290 y el 1267 en el mismo minuto 

bertok debe estar calzandose las botas de pisar gacelas......


----------



## burbublase (5 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> No mola nada, esto se está convirtiendo en el Dragon Khan ese...:8:



Tengan cuidado, estan moviendo el arbol y les quieren a Vds en la cazuela.


----------



## LÁNGARO (5 Jun 2012)

teoricamente hoy es el dia de TR.... veremos si mañana hay alguna buena noticia...
entre con todo en 29


----------



## ponzi (5 Jun 2012)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Espero que se caiga por la barranquilla porque me he metido corto con todo lo gordo en el eurostoxx.....8:



Pues yo me metido largo ( de momento ya tengo dentro el 40% que tengo para invertir). Llevo unos 15 dias acumulando indices y aun no he terminado. Queria conseguir entradas con el ibex a 5400, sp 1100, eurostoxx 1850.

A dia de hoy tengo de media:

Ibex 6780

Sp 1270

Eurostoxx 2130

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## aitor33 (5 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> No mola nada, esto se está convirtiendo en el Dragon Khan ese...:8:



Estarán esperando a que sufran la pertinente dosis de corrida en la sesión de cibersexo que están realizando, lo malo es si nos barnizan la cara a unos cuantos en ese ansiado y placentero desenlace final


----------



## FranR (5 Jun 2012)

Sonrían para la foto...salgan guapooooooooossssss


----------



## Durmiente (5 Jun 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Pues yo me metido largo ( de momento ya tengo dentro el 40% que tengo para invertir). Llego unos 15 dias acumulando indices y aun no he terminado. Queria conseguir entradas con el ibex a 5400, sp 1100, eurostoxx 1850.
> 
> A dia de hoy tengo de media:
> 
> ...



Me parece a mi que lo del IBEX lo tienes un poco alto, para como estñán las cosas....

Yo tengo tambièn una inversión en IBEX sobre 6800 pero no me mola la radiola.


----------



## Durmiente (5 Jun 2012)

El SP se puede empezar a poner a caer... al menos un poco.

Pero me parece a mí que a estos del IBEX como que no les afecta demasiado.

Pienso que por debajo de 6286 hay una zona que no mola


----------



## FranR (5 Jun 2012)

Ya decía yo que no se movía esto, hablando Marianico en directo....


----------



## VLADELUI (5 Jun 2012)

Y ahora supongo que deberé ir subiendo el precio de venta por debajo para ir asegurando ganancias y hasta donde llegue ha llegado ¿no?. Bueno eso en las que vayan verdes, las que no si no se venden pues a esperar.

La verdad que con paracaidas se asciende mejor.

Gracias hamijos son ujtedeh uns achas ensenyando.


----------



## VLADELUI (5 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Ya decía yo que no se movía esto, hablando Marianico en directo....



Malo.:cook:


----------



## ponzi (5 Jun 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> Me parece a mi que lo del IBEX lo tienes un poco alto, para como estñán las cosas....
> 
> Yo tengo tambièn una inversión en IBEX sobre 6800 pero no me mola la radiola.



Empece a tantearle desde los 7700. Llevamos 1 mes con una caida superior al 10%. Tenia intencion de seguir reduciendo mi precio por debajo de 6000 pero fue tocarlos y empezar a subir. Ademas por si las moscas prefiero acumular en el sp y eurostoxx , a priori no creo que pase nada pero nadie me garantiza que no se les vaya a ir todo de las manos. Tambien quiero dejar liquidez para comprar alguna empresa noruega, alemana o francesa (henkel,danone,sap,statoil,yara,bmw....)

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## aitor33 (5 Jun 2012)

i Cuánto me alegraría llegar a escuchar hoy al SR. Bertok que es el punto, el momento y el día de salir de la trinchera para ir con todo al atakerrrrrrrrrrrrr y lo que eso significa!!!


----------



## Durmiente (5 Jun 2012)

Cuidado que en un pispas se puede ir a 58. 

Aunque está dura para caer en este punto.... cualquiera sabe.


----------



## burbufilia (5 Jun 2012)

Hey Ponzi

Yo no veía con malos ojos ir haciendo entradas escalonaditas en fondos sp, pero veo el dólar muy caro para lo moneda-de-juguete que es. 

Toda esta mierda que está pasando con el euro es porque en realidad se intenta que nuestra divisa sea algo serio, y no la casa de putas que es el dólar o el yen.

PD: Lástima lo del ibex, no parece que vaya a superar hoy el segundo asalto


----------



## FranR (5 Jun 2012)

A que hora acaba de hablar el presidente? Este nos pone mirando a Cuenca

Ya ha terminado...menos mal


----------



## ponzi (5 Jun 2012)

burbufilia dijo:


> Hey Ponzi
> 
> Yo no veía con malos ojos ir haciendo entradas escalonaditas en fondos sp, pero veo el dólar muy caro para lo moneda-de-juguete que es.
> 
> ...



En el sp tengo poco dinero. Estoy totalmente de acuerdo, el dollar es una moneda que deja mucho que desear. Pero como no se como puede acabar esto aunque sea poco prefiero tener una parte en $ y mas concretamente dentro del indice mas serio que existe. El ibex es casi un caso perdido. Mi experanza es el eurostoxx

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Durmiente (5 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> A que hora acaba de hablar el presidente? Este nos pone mirando a Cuenca
> 
> Ya ha terminado...menos mal



Si cae a 58 puede rebotar no FranR?

Desde luego, eres un hacha conlos niveles.
De anciano, quiero ser como tu.


----------



## FranR (5 Jun 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> Si cae a 58 puede rebotar no FranR?
> 
> Desde luego, eres un hacha conlos niveles.
> De anciano, quiero ser como tu.



Hoyga si sale un político ni niveles ni leches.

Por cierto: Habla Mariano, Baja =Gafe
No está el gato aquí que es Gafe
No puede estar en dos sitios a la vez
Mariano tiene mucho pelo en la cara
El gato también

El gato es Rajoy!!!! :8:


----------



## vmmp29 (5 Jun 2012)

vaya los leoncillos tienen intención de hacer carne a la brasa durante la mañanas han distribuido a base de bien


----------



## aitor33 (5 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Hoyga si sale un político ni niveles ni leches.
> 
> Por cierto: Habla Mariano, Baja =Gafe
> No está el gato aquí que es Gafe
> ...



Esos malditos gasegos al final nos la lian


----------



## FranR (5 Jun 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> Si cae a *58* puede rebotar no FranR?
> 
> Desde luego, eres un hacha conlos niveles.
> De anciano, quiero ser como tu.



El primer ataque lo ha aguantado, veamos el segundo. Ha entrado algo de volumen

¿Será suficiente?


----------



## Durmiente (5 Jun 2012)

Yo te resumo lo que ha dicho Mariano:
- Estamos mu malicos
- La oposión es mala malísima
- Vamos a estar mejor. Palabrita del Niño Jesús.


----------



## Durmiente (5 Jun 2012)

Se pone en rojo antes de la subasta.
Joder ¡¡¡¡ Mierda de Newton y sus leyes!!!!!


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Jun 2012)

El marianin pidiendo kalipse,digo eurobonos,...para todos


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Jun 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> Yo te resumo lo que ha dicho Mariano:
> - Estamos mu malicos
> - La oposión es mala malísima
> - Vamos a estar mejor. Palabrita del Niño Jesús.
> *- No soy MV, mire ushté*



:: :: ::


----------



## FranR (5 Jun 2012)

La misma jugada de esta mañana, se han colocado justo debajo.....

Como no supere vamos a tener media hora dolorosamente roja.

Dame un 6
dame un 2
dame un 5
dame un 8

PEPONNNNNNNNNN....vamos que nos mandrilean.


----------



## Durmiente (5 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> :: :: ::



- No soy MV, mire ushté



jajajajajajajaaaj todavía me estoy riendo.....


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Jun 2012)

Media hora de marraneo y salir bien en la foto


----------



## Durmiente (5 Jun 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Media hora de marraneo y salir bien en la foto



Eso es....

Verás como lo cierran "ligeramente en verde" (tras el día de ayer de fuertes subidas, ) 

Estos quieren dar un buen titular.


----------



## FranR (5 Jun 2012)

En las dos aproximaciones de nivel 6330 han metido mucho volumen, parece ser comprador (está bien trabajado)

SI no me equivoco, vamos a tener algunas sesiones bien verdes.


----------



## ponzi (5 Jun 2012)

La directora de ING ha abierto un blog...En una de las entradas hay un link a esta página:

Marie Cochon, el cerdo mediático que lucha contra la codicia | Yorokobu

jajajajaja ya tenemos mascota, os presento a Marie colchon, al igual que el ibex es un cerdito...mirar como se come los futuros eurobonos


Os recomiendo el blog, la verdad que tiene algunas entradas muy buenas

ennaranja.com


----------



## Durmiente (5 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> En las dos aproximaciones de nivel 6330 han metido mucho volumen, parece ser comprador (está bien trabajado)
> 
> SI no me equivoco, vamos a tener algunas sesiones bien verdes.



FranR mañana vienen los ingleses con sus cortos.... hay que ser cautos.

Eso no quita que, si han pillado a ese nivel, puedan subir el IBEX lo que quieran, pero mañana.... no se, no se.


----------



## FranR (5 Jun 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> FranR mañana vienen los ingleses con sus cortos.... hay que ser cautos.
> 
> Eso no quita que, si han pillado a ese nivel, puedan subir el IBEX lo que quieran, pero mañana.... no se, no se.



Estoy mirando niveles para mañana , a ver donde nos conviene cerrar.


----------



## FranR (5 Jun 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> FranR mañana vienen los ingleses con sus cortos.... hay que ser cautos.
> 
> Eso no quita que, si han pillado a ese nivel, puedan subir el IBEX lo que quieran, pero mañana.... no se, no se.



Estoy mirando niveles para mañana , a ver donde nos conviene cerrar.


Desde luego ha sido una sesión totalmente controlada, excepto una barrida sobre las 11 para sacar gente del mercado.

Luego vemos el gráfico


----------



## Durmiente (5 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Estoy mirando niveles para mañana , a ver donde nos conviene cerrar.



Las ventas de última hora lo tirarán por debajo de 60, y luego, la subasta.


----------



## FranR (5 Jun 2012)

Sobre los 258 sería un cierre perfecto, porque el de los 320 que sería el "subete que te llevo a Júpiter" queda lejos.

Nos marcaría un suelo bastante agradable, peligro cierre por debajo de 230


----------



## Durmiente (5 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Sobre los 258 sería un cierre perfecto, porque el de los 320 que sería el "subete que te llevo a Júpiter" queda lejos.
> 
> Nos marcaría un suelo bastante agradable, peligro cierre por debajo de 230



He visto tanteos a 47 y a 72.... supongo que la pueden dejar por ahí mismo....
A 58.


----------



## aitor33 (5 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Sobre los 258 sería un cierre perfecto, porque el de los 320 que sería el "subete que te llevo a Júpiter" queda lejos.
> 
> Nos marcaría un suelo bastante agradable, peligro cierre por debajo de 230



Es Ud. un crack. Gracias por compartir en su blog y aquí todos sus comentarios.


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Jun 2012)

Verás como los usanos hagan acuaplaning


----------



## Durmiente (5 Jun 2012)

Los que lleven gamesas baratitas, que se paguen unas copichuelas....


----------



## FranR (5 Jun 2012)

Esa última vela nos sitúa justo donde quieren ellos, sus muelas toas.


Niveles para mañana: 

6258-6319

Objetivos por arriba: 6.380 - 6548 








Warning 6.222


----------



## Sin_Perdón (5 Jun 2012)

Osea que según usted queda todo igual. Aunque habrá que ver como cierran los usanos, no?


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Jun 2012)

Verás, verás que la van a liar los usanos...


----------



## Claca (5 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Gracias Claca. No había visto ese doble techo....:|
> Y una pregunta, que hace tiempo que no te doy el coñazo....
> 
> En tu experiencia, ¿Los dobles techos suelen cumplirse [musiquita psicosis on] en escala lineal o en logarítmica?:8:



Sé a lo que te refieres y, a menos que se trate de una figura gigantesca que nos mande casi a niveles negativos, la escala lineal cumple perfectamente. Al fin y al cabo en materia de impulsos los objetivos no cambian con la escala, cumpliendo con un principio de proporcionalidad en precio ¿no? No debe darnos miedo que a menudo en escala lineal los objetivos queden más abajo en el gráfico.

Personalmente no soy demasiado fan de cambiar la escala, porque la logarítimica la veo más bien como una referencia para escenarios de muy largo plazo, en cuyo caso realizaremos los análisis y determinaremos objetivos en esa misma escala, obviamente. Lo importante es entender que en bolsa no existe la objetividad y que todo, absolutamente todo, es secuencial, de forma que si tomamos un cacho determinado de cotización como sujeto de nuestros experimentos, únicamente debemos tener en cuenta lo que tengamos bajo la lente, escala inlcuida.


----------



## Mulder (5 Jun 2012)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido medio y el saldo diario positivo.

La sesión ha sido aburrida y bastante inactiva, la mayor parte de la actividad se ha concentrado en la mañana, el saldo mínimo del día se ha hecho a las 10:35 en 6275 y el máximo a las 15:50 en 6310. 

Me llama bastante la atención como cambia radicalmente la foto si se baja el umbral a unos pocos menos contratos, me sale que el saldo máximo del día se ha hecho a las 10:05 en 6315 y el mínimo al final de la subasta, tiene maestría la cosa. La operación más grande de hoy ha sido una compra de 164 contratos a las 10:04 que coincide con esta vista que acabo de comentar, a partir de ahí se ha empezado a vender, pero con volumen bastante bajo.

En subasta han vendido unos 55 contratos.

No se muy bien que pensar de lo de hoy, es evidente que no han movido mucho las cosas y que la subida de la tarde coincide más con una etapa de muy poco volumen, por experiencia se que esto no es buena señal, así que para mañana espero gap a la baja y/o bajadas durante la primera parte de la mañana.


----------



## FranR (5 Jun 2012)

En la repetición de las mejores jugadas e intervenciones de Mariano hoy, me quedo con:

Nosotros hemos hecho todo, queda en manos de Europa acometer reformas.

Vamos que no piensan tocar nada que afecte a sus militantes, familiares, amigotes, y por supuesto de los otros, pacto de no agresión.

Estas palabras son para que nos peguen el último castigo deslomador, nos lo merecemos.

Esperemos que sea de cara a la galería y Frau nos tenga preparado un plan de austeridad que ponga a dieta todo lo que huela a político.


----------



## pipoapipo (5 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> En la repetición de las mejores jugadas e intervenciones de Mariano hoy, me quedo con:
> 
> Nosotros hemos hecho todo, queda en manos de Europa acometer reformas.
> 
> ...



estan (tanto pp como psoe) como las garrapatas y piensan que la alemana no va a dejar morir al pais............... para q empiecen a despedir a los de los puestos digitales (gente del partido puesta a dedo) deben darnos un susto de los gordos pq si depende de estos politicos de mierda no lo haran

el miedo de salirnos del euro no es por la neopeseta.......... es porq al mando seguirian los mismos y sin el tutelaje aleman !!!!!!!

una cosa q no he visto en los periodicos es q los rescates de otros paises eran con este diferencial pero con los bonos mas altos (hablo de memoria pero creo q ahora mismo pagamos como el 6% y en paises ya intervenidos con prima de riesgo parecida a esta nuestra ya pagaban mas del 7%) por lo q españa aun tendria una vuelta de tuerca mas........ la puntita....... ::

pd. hay alguien q sepa de declaraciones de renta y acciones....... q contacte con un privado q tengo una duda de la norma antiaplicacion por recompra de bienes homogeneos :´(


----------



## pollastre (5 Jun 2012)

burbublase dijo:


> Sr. P., le veo muy callado, aguantara el siguiente lametazo?




Lametazo..... espero que sea de fémina, pardíez xD

Estaba atendiendo a negocios varios, Sr. Burbublase. Lamento no haber podido presentar hoy digna batalla al payasete fofóR :::: pero me ha sido imposible. He sacado +18 para mí mismo con mi malabarismo, mi cabra y mi cable, y gracias, que la mañana ha estado complicadittttta por razones ajenas a los malvadoh mercadoh...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Jun 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Lametazo..... espero que sea de fémina, pardíez xD
> 
> Estaba atendiendo a negocios varios, Sr. Burbublase. Lamento no haber podido presentar hoy digna batalla al payasete fofóR :::: pero me ha sido imposible. He sacado +18 para mí mismo con mi malabarismo, mi cabra y mi cable, y gracias, que la mañana ha estado complicadittttta por razones ajenas a los malvadoh mercadoh...



Se le ha roto la mesa.... ¿verdad?


----------



## pollastre (5 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Se le ha roto la mesa.... ¿verdad?




Para su mayor desmayo.... no, y puedo demostrarlo ::::::


----------



## FranR (5 Jun 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> una cosa q no he visto en los periodicos es q los rescates de otros paises eran con este diferencial pero con los bonos mas altos (hablo de memoria pero creo q ahora mismo pagamos como el 6% y en paises ya intervenidos con prima de riesgo parecida a esta nuestra ya pagaban mas del 7%) por lo q españa aun tendria una vuelta de tuerca mas........ la puntita....... ::



Un detalle, los países rescatados "OFICIALMENTE" eran pequeñitos, ero Hispanistan no pueden dejar que llegue a esos niveles. EN esos tipos a 10 años, la situación es irreversible, y eso no deberían permitirlo con nosotros.

La pregunta que da miedo ¿Lo de España es irreversible? ¿Rescate si o si?

Creo que aquí lo tenemos claro...TENGO MIEDO!!!!

HINVOCO a Tonuel: Insúfleme valor y arrojo en estos momentos tan dificiles :cook:


----------



## ponzi (5 Jun 2012)

Emilione abandona el pais por unos dias y esto se descontrola.

http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2012/06/04/barcelona/1338821059.html

La paciencia de la gente esta llegando al limite. Dentro de poco los cajeros van a tener que pedir un plus por profesion de alto riesgo

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## tarrito (5 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Se le ha roto la mesa.... ¿verdad?



LoL 

Minipunto para el Piratón :Aplauso:


----------



## Durmiente (5 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Esa última vela nos sitúa justo donde quieren ellos, sus muelas toas.
> 
> 
> Niveles para mañana:
> ...



Los recojo, con tu permiso, en mi post "a modo de resumen". Sólo tardo un momentico.


----------



## Silenciosa (5 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Se le ha roto la mesa.... ¿verdad?



La mesa no por dios...

Sabe que sufro por ese tema...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Jun 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Para su mayor desmayo.... no, y puedo demostrarlo ::::::


----------



## Ajetreo (5 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Se le ha roto la mesa.... ¿verdad?



He pensado exactamente lo mismo


----------



## burbubolsa (5 Jun 2012)

Recuerden: stops dinamicos y muy ajustados. La volatilidad es una ilusion de la mente. No usen mas de un 150 por ciento de margen, que si no es un coste de oportunidad. Jajejijoju


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Jun 2012)

En 3, 2, 1 ....


----------



## pollastre (5 Jun 2012)

Amos a ver, panda de .... mandriles inadaptados :XX::XX:

La mesa lleva en pié algo así como 7 meses, ha dado plusvies, y aún no se ha caído.

Cagoentó loquesemenea, qué mas quieren... una prueba de vida, como si fuéramos la guerrilla sandinista ??? :XX:

Son Uds. como bárbaros a las puertas de Roma :ouch::ouch:


----------



## Ajetreo (5 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Recuerden: stops dinamicos y muy ajustados. La volatilidad es una ilusion de la mente. No usen mas de un 150 por ciento de margen, que si no es un coste de oportunidad. Jajejijoju



Usted por aquí de nuevo
se le echaba en falta

¿LLeva horario de UK y ha disfrutado del jubileo?


----------



## FranR (5 Jun 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> Los recojo, con tu permiso, en mi post "a modo de resumen". Sólo tardo un momentico.



Hamijo, los niveles sirven solo para un día.

Va a tener que actualizar diariamente y es un rollazo.

Pienso que es mejor los análisis de valores e indices a medio, que es lo realmente útil tener a mano....y por experiencia propia, si no hay que actualizar a diario, se hace menos pesado.


----------



## burbufilia (5 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Un detalle, los países rescatados "OFICIALMENTE" eran pequeñitos, ero Hispanistan no pueden dejar que llegue a esos niveles. EN esos tipos a 10 años, la situación es irreversible, y eso no deberían permitirlo con nosotros.
> 
> La pregunta que da miedo ¿Lo de España es irreversible? ¿Rescate si o si?
> 
> ...



Me imagino que un gobierno trilero pepero relativamente nuevo con un Guindos curtido en las lides defenderá: 

Güindos: hoygan-porfabor, que hemos puesto en marcha "la verdad de las reformas", pero necesitan su tiempo y vamos por el buen camino.

Troikas varias: otia es verdad, que cambiasteis bobierno hace poco

Entonces, nos darán la última vida antes del game over. El rescate vendrá en cuanto se haga pública la cifra del déficit acumulado 3T2012 o a la totalidad de 2012, en cuanto se vea que no tenemos remedio. Un anual del 7% será el decreto del desguace del país. 

Estos meses anteriores al fin del actual verano no tienen por qué ser malos. Efecto anestesia de la estacionalidad en España + Grecia que no saldrá del euro (y si ganan los de IU pactarán lo que tragarán y lo que no, el mal menor) + acuerdos de mínimos en las cumbre UE. La voluntad de acuerdo de mínimos es real y el cruce de declaraciones contradictorias no es más que una parte de la negociación. 

Claro, que hay una cosa que el bobierno ha hecho bien: unas previsiones de PIB mediorrealistas, y si nos metemos en un -1.2% vs -1.7% y el déficit acaba por debajo del 6.5% se podrá salvar el rescate once more again.


----------



## vmmp29 (5 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> En la repetición de las mejores jugadas e intervenciones de Mariano hoy, me quedo con:
> 
> Nosotros hemos hecho todo, queda en manos de Europa acometer reformas.
> 
> ...



ahh y no olvide exigiendo los eurobonos (banco central que no controlan) "menos mal", denigrante menuda castuza


me recuerdan a la mafia siciliana (en el papel de jefe de barrio) que hostia se van a dar...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Jun 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Amos a ver, panda de .... mandriles inadaptados :XX::XX:
> 
> La mesa lleva en pié algo así como 7 meses, ha dado plusvies, y aún no se ha caído.
> 
> ...



Mire _poshito_, aquí lo único inadaptado es su mesa con las leyes gravitacionales básicas! :: :: :XX: :XX:

Cuando me pase por allí, que seguro que lo haré, vaya preparando la factura del vídrio. Que se que la guarda para desgravarse luego a hacienda. Hasta entonces, seguiré pensando que tiene que cambiar el vidrio de su mesa cada semana. ::


----------



## pollastre (5 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Hamijo, los niveles sirven solo para un día.



Y además son de payasete.

Dónde va Ud. a parar...


----------



## pollastre (5 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> aquí lo único inadaptado es su mesa con las leyes gravitacionales básicas!




Hermosas palabras, para un bello discurso.

Sólo puedo añadir....

RESPECT !!!

:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Jun 2012)

Sr.P yo si no veo la mesa no me creo que este viva, usted mostro seis monitores, mas un raton, un teclado, la copa, el plato jamon, el libro de "como ser roldan", y algun que otro puñetazo a lo nein, esa mesa ha cedido, muy posiblemente cedio hace ya mas de medio año.

Mañana volvemos al curro, jo que asco, con lo bien que se esta aqui chateando, jajajajaja.


----------



## Durmiente (5 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Hamijo, los niveles sirven solo para un día.
> 
> Va a tener que actualizar diariamente y es un rollazo.
> 
> Pienso que es mejor los análisis de valores e indices a medio, que es lo realmente útil tener a mano....y por experiencia propia, si no hay que actualizar a diario, se hace menos pesado.



Como quieras, pero una vez puestos los colorines en el post (que es el verdadero coñazo) no cuestan trabajo colocarlos. 
Evidentemente todos los días no los pondré (porque no podré) pero, si puedo lo hago sin mucho esfuerzo.
Además aclaro en el post para qué día son...


----------



## FranR (5 Jun 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Y además son de payasete.
> 
> Dónde va Ud. a parar...



amonos maestro...nos vemos luego

clown01100101011
jopo010010100110
mAnDril001011100

Correlación: 5 por el cul_ te la hinco







Hasta luego


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Jun 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Sr.P yo si no veo la mesa no me creo que este viva, usted mostro seis monitores, mas un raton, un teclado, la copa, el plato jamon, el libro de "como ser roldan", y algun que otro puñetazo a lo nein, esa mesa ha cedido, muy posiblemente cedio hace ya mas de medio año.
> 
> Mañana volvemos al curro, jo que asco, con lo bien que se esta aqui chateando, jajajajaja.



Lo del roldán _mamatao_ :XX: :XX:


----------



## FranR (5 Jun 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> Como quieras, pero una vez puestos los colorines en el post (que es el verdadero coñazo) no cuestan trabajo colocarlos.
> Evidentemente todos los días no los pondré (porque no podré) pero, si puedo lo hago sin mucho esfuerzo.
> Además aclaro en el post para qué día son...



Mejor, los niveles los pongo yo cuando los tenga a diario (el día que no pueda pues nada). Además si voy a acertando los recuerdo constantemente , callando como p_ta cuando no doy ni una.


----------



## Durmiente (5 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Mejor, los niveles los pongo yo cuando los tenga a diario (el día que no pueda pues nada). Además si voy a acertando los recuerdo constantemente , callando como p_ta cuando no doy ni una.



Vale, como quieras.

Tardo sñolo un momentico.


----------



## atman (5 Jun 2012)

Como he puesto en otro hilo... no descarten que, ante los "obtusos" españoles, los países europeos (y el resto) decidan usar *su* dinero para rescatar a *sus* propias y dolientes entidades, tras mandar a España de vuelta a la autarquía, claro.


----------



## FranR (5 Jun 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> Vale, como quieras.
> 
> Tardo sñolo un momentico.



Para quien se haya perdido, en la firma de durmiente, pinchando el enlace, nos lleva a un post con los análisis tesnico de los maestros.

Entre todos vamos a hacer un hilo mejor de lo que era...y ya era complicado.

:Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Ajetreo (5 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Mejor, los niveles los pongo yo cuando los tenga a diario (el día que no pueda pues nada). Además si voy a acertando los recuerdo constantemente , callando como p_ta cuando no doy ni una.



Mister, deje que durmiente recopile que lo hace muybien y muchos se lo agradecemos


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Para quien se haya perdido, en la firma de durmiente, pinchando el enlace, nos lleva a un post con los análisis tesnico de los maestros.
> 
> Entre todos vamos a hacer un hilo mejor de lo que era...y ya era complicado.
> 
> :Aplauso::Aplauso:



Y _thankeen _ese post, no me sean ratas de cloaca!


----------



## burbufilia (5 Jun 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> ahh y no olvide exigiendo los eurobonos (banco central que no controlan) "menos mal", denigrante menuda castuza
> 
> 
> me recuerdan a la mafia siciliana (en el papel de jefe de barrio) que hostia se van a dar...



No obstante, el rescate directo a la banca tiene un sentido. Ayuda monetaria europea para política monetaria europea. De los tipos de interés ladrillo-burbujeadores tiene una responsabilidad Europa. Ya lo dijo Güindous acertadamente la semana pasada: o avanzamos en esto o si no, no estaremos en el euro, sino en un sistema de monedas estatales con paridad 1:1.


----------



## tarrito (5 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Y _thankeen _ese post, no me sean ratas de cloaca!



señor! sí señor!!


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Jun 2012)

Rajoy baraja salir en televisión en horario de máxima audiencia para explicar la situación - elEconomista.es


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Jun 2012)

España es lo que necesita que la gente vea al presidente en prime time con la cara desencajada:

-Señoresh, el euro ha muertoh.


----------



## ponzi (5 Jun 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Rajoy baraja salir en televisión en horario de máxima audiencia para explicar la situación - elEconomista.es



Que me estas contando??? Esta siguiendo el guion de argentina. Tanto decir que viene el lobo que al final cuando venga de verdad no nos lo vamos a creer

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Durmiente (5 Jun 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Rajoy baraja salir en televisión en horario de máxima audiencia para explicar la situación - elEconomista.es



Baraja, baraja... de BARAJAR.
*
Sinónimos de barajar*: revolver, entremezclar, mezclar, alzar, encartar, confundir, embrollar

En otro sentido: Sinónimos de barajar: reñir, pelear, altercar.

Yo creo que va a REÑIRNOS.


----------



## pipoapipo (5 Jun 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> España es lo que necesita que la gente vea al presidente en prime time con la cara desencajada:
> 
> -Señoresh, el euro ha muertoh.



sera mas algo como....

sssssssi sssssssi esssssssssspañoles tengo algo q contarlessssssss pero el caso essssss q no entiendo mi letra y lo unico q recuerdo es...........qtalacosacalentita ::

salir para no decir q van a caer los enchufados de los partidos es venir a contarnos cuentos y para eso mejor ver a bob esponja


----------



## atman (5 Jun 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> Baraja, baraja... de BARAJAR.
> *
> Sinónimos de barajar*: revolver, entremezclar, mezclar, alzar, encartar, confundir, embrollar
> 
> ...



Pues yo creo que va a encartarnos...


----------



## Durmiente (5 Jun 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> sera mas algo como....
> 
> 
> 
> *salir para no decir q van a caer los enchufados de los partidos *es venir a contarnos cuentos y para eso mejor ver a bob esponja



*Salír p'a n'á es tontería.*

El tío de la vara


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Jun 2012)

atman dijo:


> Pues yo creo que va a encartarnos...



Alzar el I.V.A ????


----------



## tarrito (5 Jun 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Rajoy baraja salir en televisión en horario de máxima audiencia para explicar la situación - elEconomista.es



pues juraría que ya lo he visto, deja vu?

[YOUTUBE]A4QXhUFpmLI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Durmiente (5 Jun 2012)

El fondo de rescate prepara una línea de crédito para España en caso de necesitarla - elEconomista.es


----------



## burbufilia (5 Jun 2012)

Sres, este hilo tiene más nivel que el foro. La noticia dice que igual Rajoy por una vez en su vida podría aparecer en TV para explicar lo que el gobierno está haciendo, cosa que han hecho todos sus precedesores desde el franquismo.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Jun 2012)

Y que mas da que salga o no, si sabemos que no va a decir ni una sola verdad.

Y yo me pregunto, cambiando de tema, el sp500 es una extraña fuerza de la naturaleza, eso no cae ni aunque el MV se ponga largo.


----------



## atman (5 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Alzar el I.V.A ????



Pues... depende. Mire usted, si se lleva comisión de los fabricantes de televisores, lo mejor que puede hacer es anunciar en horario de máxima audiencia una subida del IVA y/o bajada de las pensiones.

No hay comisión, se limitará a decir que todo va bien y que se seguirán tomando las medidas que sea necesario por el bien de España. Que es decir lo mismo, pero reduce a sólo un 10% el número de ceniceros empotrados en el plasma...


----------



## LÁNGARO (5 Jun 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Rajoy baraja salir en televisión en horario de máxima audiencia para explicar la situación - elEconomista.es



Estaría bien que lo hiciera a los 5 minutos del partido España Italia


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Jun 2012)

Como lo busquen se va para los 1300


----------



## atman (5 Jun 2012)

Por favor, vayan a Reuters.com y vean la portada...







Titular: Spain says credit markets closing its doors, G7 takes no action | Reuters


----------



## sr.anus (5 Jun 2012)

mañana habra guano! Que va a subir 3 dias seguidos..., esto es el churribex!


----------



## ponzi (5 Jun 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Y que mas da que salga o no, si sabemos que no va a decir ni una sola verdad.
> 
> Y yo me pregunto, cambiando de tema, el sp500 es una extraña fuerza de la naturaleza, eso no cae ni aunque el MV se ponga largo.



Yo ahora mismo solo invierto en indices hasta que bertok de la señal. El sp es el unico que tengo en verde. De momento con los cierres de ayer mi saldo global es -6,4% que para como estan los mercados puedo darme con un canto en los dientes.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## kokaine (5 Jun 2012)

Para cuando la señal para largos a medio plazo (2-3años) ?? porque me imagino que algun dia esto tiene que cambiar, de hecho lei en algun lado que con mercados bajistas gana muy poquita gente (y no tienen pq ser los grandes, sino que se lo pregunte a JP Morgan) pero sin embargo en mercados alcistas se hace muuucho dinero.

Asi que por logica tarde o temprano van a acabar con esto y a empezar a darle a la maquina de subir..... pero cuandooooo...


----------



## Durmiente (5 Jun 2012)

*Para los que sabéis de análisis técnico*:

Los días *29, 30 y 31 de mayo* el ibex hizo una figura realmente llamativa (en velas diarias) echadle un vistazo por si, además de ser llamativa, tiene una interpretación significativa por AT

Gracias


----------



## Mulder (5 Jun 2012)

Pues a mi lo único que se me ocurre que pueda anunciar el Rajao por TV y en horario de máxima audiencia es su dimisión inmediata. Que para lo demás ya tiene a Juana Calamidad, el de la vocecita y al chiquito.


----------



## pipoapipo (5 Jun 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Como lo busquen se va para los 1300



no se acelere, vaya por niveles 

antes del 1300 esta el 1290

pero es cierto q ahora mismo el sesgo es alcista


----------



## bertok (5 Jun 2012)

aitor33 dijo:


> i Cuánto me alegraría llegar a escuchar hoy al SR. Bertok que es el punto, el momento y el día de salir de la trinchera para ir con todo al atakerrrrrrrrrrrrr y lo que eso significa!!!



Mañana podremos saberlo. Hoy lo han dejado al límite.

Tranquilidad por el momento


----------



## Durmiente (5 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Mañana podremos saberlo. Hoy lo han dejado al límite.
> 
> Tranquilidad por el momento



¿Mañana es día 12?

Joder con el calendario Juliano....


----------



## sr.anus (5 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Mañana podremos saberlo. Hoy lo han dejado al límite.
> 
> Tranquilidad por el momento



Mañanaa noooo








tengo la mascara de mr crujidor para entrar con to lo gordo:Baile:


----------



## bertok (5 Jun 2012)

Para los inquietos: *ni se os ocurra entrar largos en la primera vela de ruptura de la DTB*.


----------



## atman (5 Jun 2012)

Ostras pedrín. El BCE tiene depositos overnight por 700k millones de euros...

Ganzúa. Listo,
Capucha, Listo,
Chicle, listo...

Me faltan dos cosas: una tía maciza para darme la réplica y... la dirección de la caja fuerte..


----------



## TenienteDan (5 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Para los inquietos: *ni se os ocurra entrar largos en la primera vela de ruptura de la DTB*.



En que timeframe? Horas?


----------



## sarkweber (5 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Para los inquietos: *ni se os ocurra entrar largos en la primera vela de ruptura de la DTB*.



Tranquilo, estamos esperando la señal. ::


----------



## Kaoska_p (5 Jun 2012)

Bertok, si se confirma el rebote que planteas, cual crees que es aprox. su recorrido en puntos Ibex??? y piensas que es un suelo a medio plazo, o que dentro de 6 meses, 1 año ó 2 podemos irnos incluso a los 4000-4500?


----------



## bertok (5 Jun 2012)

TenienteDan dijo:


> En que timeframe? Horas?



Timeframe diario.

Está a puntito de dar señal de largos tanto en la pauta de precios como en algún indicador.

Pero hasta el rabo todo es toro.

Cuidado ahora porque un error de precipitación sería fatal y muy oneroso.


----------



## pipoapipo (5 Jun 2012)

atman dijo:


> Ostras pedrín. El BCE tiene depositos overnight por 700k millones de euros...
> 
> Ganzúa. Listo,
> Capucha, Listo,
> ...



escribe mamado?  oh wait quizas estoy hablando con sean connery :XX:

le sera mas facil robarlos si es pirata informatico......


----------



## TenienteDan (5 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Timeframe diario.
> 
> Está a puntito de dar señal de largos tanto en la pauta de precios como en algún indicador.
> 
> ...



Le doy las gracias con un post... nunca he visto visto una situación como esta ::


----------



## bertok (5 Jun 2012)

Kaoska_p dijo:


> Bertok, si se confirma el rebote que planteas, cual crees que es aprox. su recorrido en puntos Ibex??? y piensas que es un suelo a medio plazo, o que dentro de 6 meses, 1 año ó 2 podemos irnos incluso a los 4000-4500?



Creo que será un rebote intermedio y manejo que nos llevará hasta 7300 - 7600.

Luego debiéramos irnos para abajo porque la situación de catàstrofe en la que se encuentran las empresas españolas no justifican una recuperación en V.

Queda mucha mierda que comer.


----------



## optimistic1985 (5 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Timeframe diario.
> 
> Está a puntito de dar señal de largos tanto en la pauta de precios como en algún indicador.
> 
> ...



Pero si la señal de largos es inminente... Que mas da ya perder 4 duros hasta dicho rebote?


----------



## bertok (5 Jun 2012)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Pero si la señal de largos es inminente... Que mas da ya perder 4 duros hasta dicho rebote?



Todavía no es seguro que vaya a romper al alza.

Si decidiera girarse a la baja, estaríamos en el peor punto (cresting).


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Jun 2012)

Caralibro otra vez cayendo

jo, que racha tiene


----------



## aksarben (5 Jun 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> escribe mamado?  oh wait quizas estoy hablando con sean connery :XX:
> 
> le sera mas facil robarlos si es pirata informatico......



Hoyga, que estar mamado es conditio sine qua non para escribir este hilo ::


----------



## burbublase (5 Jun 2012)

atman dijo:


> Ostras pedrín. El BCE tiene depositos overnight por 700k millones de euros...
> 
> Ganzúa. Listo,
> Capucha, Listo,
> ...



Hoy en dia solo necesita un teclado ..... bueno, con la tia maciza mejor


----------



## pipoapipo (5 Jun 2012)

aksarben dijo:


> Hoyga, que estar mamado es conditio sine qua non para escribir este hilo ::



la proxima vez dire "garrafon" para reflejar escarnio ......... como contraposicion al delicatessen pijiginebril del hilo

se nota q no bebo ginebras? ::


----------



## sarkweber (5 Jun 2012)

Los analistas opinan: ¿Hasta dónde puede llegar el Ibex cuando empiece el rebote?

El Ibex35 ha vuelto a registrar subidas en esta jornada de martes, concretamente del 0,45%, en un mercado “patas arriba”. Si ayer veíamos cómo el Dax se convertía en el “farolillo rojo” de las plazas europeas, hoy ha vuelto a ser atacado por los inversores y ha finalizado con una caída del 0,15%. También han marcado alzas el Cac40 (+1,07%), el Mibtel italiano y el PSI portugués, con la ausencia del Ftse, que sigue cerrado por el jubileo de la reina Isabell II.

En el mercado de deuda, la prima de riesgo española se ha tomado un respiro y se ha movido en una horquilla de 515 y 525 puntos básicos para cerrar en los 508 enteros, a la espera de que mañana el Banco Central Europeo (BCE) dé un golpe de efecto. Los mercados están divididos. Los hay que esperan una bajada de tipos de interés, actualmente en el 1,00%, mientras que otros apuestan por que el precio del dinero no se tocará.

Y en este contexto, los inversores se preguntan si las subidas de ayer y hoy podrían ser consideradas el inicio del tan “esperado” rebote o son tan sólo un espejismo de lo que en realidad quieren que haga nuestro selectivo. Ante esta encrucijada, “rebote sí, rebote no”, Bolsamania.com ha preguntado a los analistas hasta dónde creen ellos puede llegar nuestros selectivo cuando finalmente empiece a subir. Esto es lo que nos han contestado.

El experto independiente Juan Carlos Costa, ante una hipotética recuperación del Ibex35, baraja un primer escenario con objetivo en los 6.350 y sostiene que, “si conseguimos superar ese nivel, veríamos una posible vuelta de mercado con unos objetivos de cara a próximas semanas en la zona de 7.200 y 7.600, teniendo éstos últimos la clave para el medio-largo plazo y para vislumbrar si tenemos vuelta o no”.

Por el contrario, Costa señala que “si ahora no conseguimos recuperar los 6.350, zona de máximos que hemos tocado hoy, volverían nuevamente las bajadas, unos `latigazos´ para ver al Ibex rondar los mínimos de estos días en los 6.000 o topes en los 5.900 para, desde ahí, nuevamente recuperar”. Este analista advierte además que “el peligro vendría si perdemos esa zona de 5.900, ya que nos tocaría otro 10% o 20% de caída”.

Javier Flores, responsable del Servicio de Estudios y Análisis de Asinver, habla de una primera resistencia importante en los 6.400 puntos y afirma que “la continuidad del arranque alcista que hemos visto estos días depende del sector financiero”. Además, sugiere que con las elecciones griegas y la Cumbre europea en el horizonte y con el plan para la banca española en suspenso, “seguiremos viendo volatilidad y podemos volver a caer por debajo de los 6.000 puntos”. No obstante, añade que “si se concreta un plan podemos esperar que la recuperación esté liderada por BBVA, Santander y Telefónica y que veamos al Ibex por encima de los 7.000 puntos”.

También pone en el punto de mira al sector financiero español Juan José Fernández-Figares, director de análisis de Link Securities. Este experto sostiene que “para que continúe el rebote y se consolide a medio plazo lo primero necesario es que en la Zona Euro se llegue a un acuerdo para que el fondo de rescate permanente pueda recapitalizar bancos directamente. (…) Otro es que el BCE siga asegurando a la banca europea la liquidez”, mientras que otro son un resultado “europeísta” de las elecciones griegas. En caso de no producirse ninguno de estos factores, volverá la tensión a los mercados, pero de cumplirse las tres hipótesis enumeradas, “es muy factible que veamos al Ibex35 superar los 7.000 puntos en pocos días. Luego ya dependerá de la marcha de la economía y del nivel de cumplimiento por parte de España de sus objetivos de déficit”.

Una opinión que comparte Noé Gómez, analista de inversiones de Grupo Valia, quien señala que “en los próximos días podemos ver ciertos rebotes parecidos al de la sesión de ayer apoyados por rumores de mecanismos de ayuda a los países periféricos, pero el principal obstáculo en la actualidad para Europa son las elecciones helenas”. Si éstas salen “favorables” parte de la incertidumbre que recae en la actualidad sobre Europa se relajará y “ahí es dónde se empezaría a escribir con solidez el rebote de nuestro selectivo, ya que se está avanzando día a día en los objetivos propuestos por Europa”.

Por su parte, Soledad Pellón, estratega de mercados de IG Markets, considera que un rebote sólido “tiene que venir necesariamente de la mano de noticias positivas en cuanto a la solución definitiva para la recapitalización de la banca española (…). No hay que olvidar que el Ibex es el índice que más cae a nivel mundial en lo que llevamos de año y, por tanto, de haber buenas noticias estaríamos hablando de un rebote del 17% desde mínimos que llevaría al Ibex a buscar los 7.000/7.100 en el plazo aproximado de un mes”.

Estela Huertas, analista de Orey Trade, se muestra más escéptica y sostiene que “vemos una resistencia en los 6.350 puntos, un nivel cerca de los actuales. Por encima, y si observamos un gráfico semanal, nos encontramos la de los 7.200, pero eso ya es mucho rebote. Las subidas que hemos estado viendo responden más a un cierre de posiciones cortas, que a un rebote serio, ya que éste va más unido a decisiones más a nivel europeo que nacional”. En este sentido, Huertas apuesta porque no veremos una racha alcista de calado hasta que no tengamos “unas sólidas resoluciones europeas que contrarresten los pobres datos macro y den soporte a las economías más débiles, lo que permitiría minimizar los riesgos”.

Una opinión que comparte Alejandro Martín, subdirector de Hanseatic Brokerhouse, quien advierte que “todo rebote que veamos no será más que eso, un mero rebote, que además probablemente tendrá una dimensión muy limitada. En ese sentido, vemos importantes zonas de resistencias en los 6.350 donde existirá mucha dificultad de que los precios superen ese nivel en un primer intento”. Incluso, asegura, “en el caso de hacerlo, cerca de los 6.600 volveríamos a ver mucho papel. Por tanto, intentar buscar el rebote sigue pareciéndome poco interesante pues el ratio rentabilidad/riesgo no me parece para nada atractivo".

Por otro lado, Luis Lorenzo, trader de Dif Broker, sugiere que el baile del mercado continuará durante las próximas semanas, pero que “el Ibex debería rebotar hasta zonas de 6.700-7.200, primeros niveles importantes de resistencias, donde seguramente la presión bajista volvería de nuevo”. Este experto asegura que “aun cuando consigamos rebotar a estos niveles, el mercado seguirá inmerso en su tendencia bajista porque la directriz desde febrero pasa por los 8.000 puntos, muy lejos de los actuales niveles”.

En el caso de que finalmente se confirmasen las divergencias que muestran tanto el Macd como el RSI en gráfico diario y llegara el ansiado rebote, Eduardo Vicho, jefe de análisis de M&M Capital Markets, EAFI, sostiene que “el primer nivel importante de resistencia sería el 6.680, nivel que además de coincidir con el 23,6% de Fibonacci -un nivel de retroceso no muy utilizado pero muy útil en tendencias tan marcadas como la actual-, lo hace también con la parte alta del canal bajista en el que se encuentra inmerso desde principios de año”. Sólo entonces, y en el hipotético caso de superar los 6.680 puntos, “el siguiente nivel objetivo serían los 7.120 puntos”, indica este experto.

Más crítico se muestra Diego Jiménez-Albarracín, responsable de Renta Variable del Centro de Inversiones de Deutsche Bank, quien precisa que “teniendo en cuenta nuestras estimaciones de beneficios y el precio del bono español a 10 años, la cotización actual del Ibex no ofrece prácticamente ningún potencial a corto plazo y sí muchos riesgos”.

Por lo tanto, para que nuestra Bolsa suba de manera sostenida y sostenible, según este analista, “es esencial que el yield de nuestro bono baje y con él nuestra prima de riesgo, y que ambos se estabilicen”. En este sentido, Jiménez-Albarracín considera que “con un bono a 10 años en el entorno del 5% el Ibex alcanzaría los 8.000 puntos sin problemas, dado el nivel de sobreventa y de apuestas en contra de nuestro sector financiero”.

Lo mismo piensa Victoria Torre, experta de Self Bank, quien cree que en estos momentos no hay “un excesivo recorrido para el Ibex35”. Sólo si finalmente se logra ayuda para recapitalizar la banca sin que ello suponga nuevos ajustes, podemos confiar en que el rebote continúe, según esta analista. “En caso de conseguirse, pensamos que el Ibex podría volver al entorno de los 7.000 puntos, aunque no habría, a priori, motivos para verlo mucho más arriba, ya que el resto de factores que pesan sobre nuestra Bolsa seguirían estando ahí”, concluye.

A pesar de una tendencia de medio-largo plazo inequívocamente bajista en el Ibex35, Oscar Germande, analista de Cortal Consors, sostiene que los “recortes en precios objetivos, estimaciones de beneficios y de crecimiento”, nos advierten de que ya hemos visto lo peor y por ello se muestra partidario de “apostar por una posición contraria supeditada a la superación de los 6.300 puntos en cierre diario”, con un objetivo de subida en los 7.200-7.500, y stop en los mínimos de esta semana.

Finalmente, desde un punto de vista más técnico, Eduardo Bolinches, director de Bolsacash, sostiene que “el selectivo podría continuar la reacción alcista hasta los 6.360 sin ningún tipo de problemas, pero considero muy importante el comportamiento del volumen en los dos próximos días”. No obstante, este experto nos advierte que “si el selectivo se gira y marcamos un nuevo mínimo por cierres veremos rápidamente la pérdida de los mínimos intradía de hoy (5.987 puntos) y reanudaremos el camino hacia los mínimos de octubre del 2002 en los 5.266,90 puntos, confirmando de nuevo el vigor de la tendencia bajista”. Por último, añade que “la no superación de los 6.360 invita a abrir cortos de nuevo con stop loss ceñido... Ya que hay poco que perder y mucho que ganar”. 

Los analistas opinan: Hasta donde puede llegar el Ibex cuando empiece el rebote - Noticias ibex informacion ibex


----------



## bertok (5 Jun 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Caralibro otra vez cayendo
> 
> jo, que racha tiene



Cotiza a unos múltiplos inadmisibles. A los ávidos accionistas de ganancias rápidas se la han metido doblada


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Jun 2012)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Pero si la señal de largos es inminente... Que mas da ya perder 4 duros hasta dicho rebote?



Ya le ha respondido el sr. Bertok


bertok dijo:


> Todavía no es seguro que vaya a romper al alza.
> 
> Si decidiera girarse a la baja, estaríamos en el peor punto (cresting).



Tomo como muestra (no es estudio científico) el post del sr.Optimistic para concluir que nos vamos a ver a pandoro en mode sr. smith. Mañana se cierra el horno.



pipoapipo dijo:


> la proxima vez dire "garrafon" para reflejar escarnio ......... como contraposicion al delicatessen pijiginebril del hilo
> 
> *se nota q no bebo ginebras*? ::



Reportado!


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Jun 2012)

Están cociendo algo fino, fino, fino...


----------



## sarkweber (5 Jun 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Están cociendo algo fino, fino, fino...



¿espaguetis? ::


----------



## atman (5 Jun 2012)

Son ushtedes unos aguafiestash...

La ilusión que a mí me hacía el pensar en los bancos llevando todos los días el dinero a la noche y sacándolo a la mañana... y a esa nívea y pletismográfica ninfa llamada Vica Kerekes...

en fín, no sigo... que esto no es veteranos.


----------



## pipoapipo (5 Jun 2012)

atman dijo:


> Son ushtedes unos aguafiestash...
> 
> La ilusión que a mí me hacía el pensar en los bancos llevando todos los días el dinero a la noche y sacándolo a la mañana... y a esa nívea y pletismográfica ninfa llamada Vica Kerekes...
> 
> en fín, no sigo... que esto no es veteranos.



fap fap fap? 

el peseta, eres tu? 

explorando el mercado de la europa del este..... goloson..... :fiufiu::fiufiu:

[YOUTUBE]QRJFvGJbQjw[/YOUTUBE] 

es la silenciosa hungara (por enseñar tanto pecho :XX: )


----------



## ponzi (5 Jun 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> fap fap fap?
> 
> el peseta, eres tu?
> 
> ...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLN16cAIkUI&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ponzi (5 Jun 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> fap fap fap?
> 
> el peseta, eres tu?
> 
> ...



Buscando en el baul de los recuerdos uhhh ......


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m2_tQAExjXo&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Jun 2012)

Momento ojete-calor


----------



## Ajetreo (5 Jun 2012)

La media hora de las palomitas

Falta la visita de MM


----------



## Ajetreo (5 Jun 2012)

Vamos vamos vamos

Nada el SP se ha arrugado


----------



## diosmercado (5 Jun 2012)

Ale ahi lo tienen. Subida poco a poco. Veremos lo que queda de semana pero tengo la sensacion de que si caemos no sera mucho mas de lo visto.

Reitero lo mismo que a la tarde, todo el mundo empieza a estar largo, unos con mas carga otros con menos. Cuidado, la euforia mata a veces.


----------



## MarketMaker (5 Jun 2012)

Buenas tardes y tal, les acompaño al cierre.


----------



## Durmiente (5 Jun 2012)

Ojo. Si todo el mundo dice que esto va a subir.... malo, malo


----------



## diosmercado (5 Jun 2012)

Venga todos padentro que esto esta baratico.

Mariconeo en los ultimos 5 minutos volviendo loco al personal y sesion redonda. Ademas nos hacen la cama.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Jun 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Ale ahi lo tienen. Subida poco a poco. Veremos lo que queda de semana pero tengo la sensacion de que si caemos no sera mucho mas de lo visto.
> 
> Reitero lo mismo que a la tarde, todo el mundo empieza a estar largo, unos con mas carga otros con menos. Cuidado, la euforia mata a veces.



Puesa corto el SP lo veo bajista, salvo que las intenciones leoncias sean que la gacelada lo vea bajista ::

*[SP500h]*








Cojo-nes!! MM siento mis mejillas sonrojar de la vergüenza....:o


----------



## vmmp29 (5 Jun 2012)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Buenas tardes y tal, les acompaño al cierre.



una pregunta cuál sería la siguiente serie ¿mañana se espera subida?


----------



## bertok (5 Jun 2012)

En el SP llevamos 2 sesiones iguales al cierre. No se fia ni dios y descargan papel en cuanto pueden.

Lleven cuidado ahí fuera.

Salvo noticia in-extremis, nada es lo que parece


----------



## MarketMaker (5 Jun 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> una pregunta cuál sería la siguiente serie ¿mañana se espera subida?



Espero que si. Al menos se deberían testear mañana los 1286-1288, para tener una continuidad.

Minutos de la basura, se salen medianos que han sufrido bastante estos días y están maquillando lo que pueden sus resultados.

En 1299 volverán a entrar, apoyando una posible subida a los niveles objetivo marcados.


----------



## burbufilia (5 Jun 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> una pregunta cuál sería la siguiente serie ¿mañana se espera subida?



El día que el culibex (si es que hablas del ibex) suba por tercer día consecutivo, empezaré a creer en los 7500 en menos dos meses


----------



## burbufilia (5 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> En el SP llevamos 2 sesiones iguales al cierre. No se fia ni dios y descargan papel en cuanto pueden.
> 
> Lleven cuidado ahí fuera.
> 
> Salvo noticia in-extremis, nada es lo que parece



SP a dos años vista, lo veo bien guanoso. Se acaban los efectos monetarios, los efectos fiscales de elecciones y postelecciones (en USA tienen fuerte correlación ciclo político y económico) y el desinfle de las .com 2.0 es para preocuparse, un déjà vu algo menos violento que el de entonces. A esto hay que sumar el efecto divisa contra activos USA, en donde yo sí apuesto por un aguante del euro.


----------



## ghkghk (5 Jun 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> Ojo. Si todo el mundo dice que esto va a subir.... malo, malo




Recientemente todos decían que iba a bajar... y por ha parecido importarles mucho para llevarlo a cabo!


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (5 Jun 2012)

Visión del ibex. Hemos tocado literalmente con el lado superior del canal y realizado unas velas no muy simpáticas que amenazan corregir. Yo ahora, mientras no superemos los 6360-6376, no metería largos, incluso podemos apostar hasta la zona de 6200 cortos (con cautela hasta los 6125), o fuera, casi mejor fuera por debajo de 6200


----------



## diosmercado (5 Jun 2012)

Lean y disfruten la noche: ¿Nuevos problemas de liquidez? La banca le pide el doble al BCE en una semana,Banca. Expansión.com


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (5 Jun 2012)

Telefónica, una vez cumplido el objetivo de un doble-triple techo irregular, parece que ha corregido al 38,2% de una subida parcial pero válida desde un punto de vista técnico. Podríamos entrar en la zona de 9,25-9,12 con stop en 9,11, aunque los largos no los confirmariamos hasta superar los 9,46.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (5 Jun 2012)

Endesa, hasta que no entremos en la zona de 13 € (a partir de 12,7-12,8 parece que entraremos en el canal de nuevo), no nos metemos, luego si con alcanza entre 1,5-2 € a medio plazo, pero hay que llegar primero a los 13 € y va a costar..
Hasta pasado mañana.


----------



## Durmiente (5 Jun 2012)

Comentaba esta tarde en el foro las feas velas rojas que hizo el IBEX (velas diarias) los días 29, 30 y 31. Tienen una pinta fea. A lo mejor no significan nada pero, si alguno de los que entendéis de análisis técnico le echais un vistazo, mejor. 

Gracias.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (5 Jun 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> Comentaba esta tarde en el foro las feas velas rojas que hizo el IBEX (velas diarias) los días 29, 30 y 31. Tienen una pinta fea. A lo mejor no significan nada pero, si alguno de los que entendéis de análisis técnico le echais un vistazo, mejor.
> 
> Gracias.



Son velas feas pero necesitan confirmación y parece que algo han tenido (aunque el hecho de que aparezcan varias implica que los alcistas no se rinden por el momento, hay que estar atento a las zonas de peligro), un poco más libres después de una senda alcista (con algo de gap) se suelen llamar estrellas fugaces, que son velas realmente bajistas y fiables (es como cuando hay un martillo al final de un canal, con sombra fuerte y cierto gap), el caso es ver si puede o no con la sombra de esa vela que debería actuar en este caso (principalmente su 1/2) como resistencia. A ver, si mañana arranca fuerte y superamos los 6370-6400 por la mañana , adiós peligro, en caso contrario, otra vez tobogán..pienso (y volumen e indicadores horarios de sobrecompra invitan tb a caída). 
Hasta otra.


----------



## Durmiente (5 Jun 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Son velas feas pero necesitan confirmación y parece que algo han tenido (aunque el hecho de que aparezcan varias implica que los alcistas no se rinden por el momento, hay que estar atento a las zonas de peligro), un poco más libres después de una senda alcista (con algo de gap) se suelen llamar estrellas fugaces, que son velas realmente bajistas y fiables (es como cuando hay un martillo al final de un canal, con sombra fuerte y cierto gap), el caso es ver si puede o no con la sombra de esa vela que debería actuar en este caso (principalmente su 1/2) como resistencia. A ver, si mañana arranca fuerte y superamos los 6370-6400 por la mañana , adiós peligro, en caso contrario, otra vez tobogán..pienso (y volumen e indicadores horarios de sobrecompra invitan tb a caída).
> Hasta otra.



Gracias.

+++++10


----------



## Janus (6 Jun 2012)

Amigos, hasta que no se supere la bajista del IBEX .... no hay mucho que decir. Hoy ha estado ahí ahí ... pero se ha replegado a última hora.
El DAX está bastante jodido. Si no se incorpora a las subidas, éstas van a durar dos días. Mientras que no supere los 6040, no hay mucho que decir respecto a potenciales subidas futuras.
El SP ha cumplido milimétricamente el objetivo bajista (hasta 1260 aprox.) del techo formado en timeframe diario. Vamos a ver si es capaz de rearmarse porque cumplir el objetivo de bajada no quiere decir que vaya a subir. Si quieren extremar el dolor para hacer un viaje posterior más largo .... podrían tirarlo más abajo de los anteriores mínimos.


----------



## Janus (6 Jun 2012)

Gamesa ha subido con un volumen que al final no ha sido relevante. Comenzó con bastante volumen pero durante el día no ha habido continuidad. Absténganse de entradas mientras que no se supere con volumen el nivel de los 1,70 euros. En timeframe horario ha superado las medias de 50 y 150 sesiones. La de 200 queda aún algo más arriba.
En timeframe diario se puede observar que el RSI, el MACD y el estocástico están intentando romper al alza.

Hay que esperar.


----------



## Janus (6 Jun 2012)

El Gobierno podría utilizar el Fondo de Reserva para cubrir la paga extra de los pensionistas - elEconomista.es

España ya está arreglado. Con dos pelotas.

Amigos, esto está más seco que la mojama. Hay que tener cuidado que las noticias en prensa van a ser de aupa. Todo bien aderezado con ruido de las elecciones en Grecia, alguna sorpresa que pudiera surgir en Bankia (por desencuentros entre el Gobierno y el nuevo management), matizaciones continuas sobre el fondo de rescate, las valoraciones de provisiones de Roland Berger y Oliver W (a ver si les da por hablar de provisiones sobre deuda a empresas y deuda pública) y sobre todo algún nein (ya llevan algún día sin decir ni mú) de los alemanes.

Lo mismo todo está tan negativo que se dan las condiciones para un gran rebote. Sea lo que sea, que sean los índices los que hablen y lo demuestren.

He de decir que si Alemania quiere y se empeña en que España sea rescatada ... lo será sin duda. Pondrán todos los medios y mensajes para que no sea de otra manera. Eso denlo por descontado.


----------



## ponzi (6 Jun 2012)

Janus dijo:


> El Gobierno podría utilizar el Fondo de Reserva para cubrir la paga extra de los pensionistas - elEconomista.es
> 
> España ya está arreglado. Con dos pelotas.
> 
> ...



Yo tengo miedo a los pagares ,depositos estructurados y fondos invertidos en deuda subordinada de bankia ,todos estos productos han sido vendidos a inversores muy conservadores. He intentado avisar a conocidos y espero equivocarme pero creo que alguno de esos productos va a petar. A priori me inclino por los pagares 

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Janus (6 Jun 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo tengo miedo a los pagares ,depositos estructurados y fondos invertidos en deuda subordinada de bankia ,todos estos productos han sido vendidos a inversores muy conservadores. He intentado avisar a conocidos y espero equivocarme pero creo que alguno de esos productos va a petar. A priori me inclino por los pagares
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2



Hay que ver qué concluyen finalmente los Roland Berger y los Oliver W. Qué casualidad que sean alemanes y usanos. Quien sepa algo de consultoría ... sabrá que:
-Quien contrata (no quien paga, no es lo mismo) generalmente busca unos resultados determinados y quiere que una firma de prestigio lo deje por escrito. Aquí están los que están porque lo han pedido los alemanes y el BCE. Ojo.
-El consultor, y más de estrategia donde todo es opinable, suele decir lo que se quiere oir pero con una halo de profesionalidad que aporte credibilidad. Aquí vale aquello de "lo ha dicho XXXX".
-El consultor es experto, el buen consultor, en cerrar el círculo. Quiero decir en proteger los resultados aportados.
-El consultor busca con ahínco el que su trabajo realmente sirva para algo y no quede desechado ni desprestigiado por terceros que impiden que se lleven a cabo las conclusiones establecidas. Los next steps son la esencia de su supervivencia.

Resumiendo, que han sido "obligados" a contratar por los verdugos, que van a decir lo que los verdugos quieren oir y que le van a meter un margen de error que les permita acertar el tiro y que el trabajo no quede desprestigiado porque se quedó corto en su día.

Desde luego que todo este affair no está ideado para que concluyan que la banca patria solamente necesitan 10.000 millones, que tito Botín esta limpio de polvo y paja ................. y darle la razón a RameroJoy. Al contrario, se debería esperar un terremoto. Pero al final, habrá que ver qué y cómo hacen los índices.


----------



## vmmp29 (6 Jun 2012)

Janus dijo:


> El Gobierno podría utilizar el Fondo de Reserva para cubrir la paga extra de los pensionistas - elEconomista.es
> 
> España ya está arreglado. Con dos pelotas.
> 
> ...



que grande el tío, van a vender la deúda ahora con la está cayendo que compraron a un 3%

"El secretario de Estado de Seguridad Social, Tomás Burgos, ha afirmado hoy que se pueden producir importantes tensiones de liquidez dentro de la Seguridad Social en los próximos meses, aunque ha subrayado que será un hecho coyuntural y no hay que confundirlo con la viabilidad del sistema. Durante su comparecencia ante la Comisión del Pacto de Toledo en el Congreso de los Diputados, Burgos ha dicho que pueden producirse desajustes financieros porque la Seguridad Social paga puntualmente mes a mes, pero no cobra por igual los recursos que se le devengan."

estamos secos, igual es buena idea antes de un 2 rescate :: y la quita


----------



## ponzi (6 Jun 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Hay que ver qué concluyen finalmente los Roland Berger y los Oliver W. Qué casualidad que sean alemanes y usanos. Quien sepa algo de consultoría ... sabrá que:
> -Quien contrata (no quien paga, no es lo mismo) generalmente busca unos resultados determinados y quiere que una firma de prestigio lo deje por escrito. Aquí están los que están porque lo han pedido los alemanes y el BCE. Ojo.
> -El consultor, y más de estrategia donde todo es opinable, suele decir lo que se quiere oir pero con una halo de profesionalidad que aporte credibilidad. Aquí vale aquello de "lo ha dicho XXXX".
> -El consultor es experto, el buen consultor, en cerrar el círculo. Quiero decir en proteger los resultados aportados.
> ...



Pero a cuantos auditores y consultores van a pedir informes??? Parece que estuviesen jugando con escopetas de feria (saben que ninguna esta calibrada pero aun asi disparan). Mafo tiene informes de blackrock ( donde hablan de un agujero en las cajas de 100.000 mill), por otro lado estan los informes de deloitte mas el de goldman ademas he leido que tb quieren contratar a ernst young y ahora estos otros dos. Estan jugando al despiste. Rallo que en cuestion de numeros es un economista bastante serio habla de 310.000 mill.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Jun 2012)

Bueno, ahora, según igmierdekts, estamos sobre la bajista. Hora de la verdad....


Sr- Durmiente, está haciendo un trabajo cojonudo. Como sugerencia, podría añadir el link al post donde se comenta el valor 


edit: Veo que ya lo está haciendo :Aplauso::Aplauso:

edit2:En las noticias tv:

Ibex ha encadenado 2 sesiones al alza (mon dieu!)
 Hoy se pueden anunciar bajadas de tipos que harán subir la bolsa.
1+2=Suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuupeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr Guaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaazooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo ::


----------



## bertok (6 Jun 2012)

Comprad que se acaban ::

Cuidado con los guiris 8: tienen ganas de soltar papel.


----------



## burbublase (6 Jun 2012)

buenas,

Primero un grafico (DAX), tenia que haberlo posteado hace 3 dias y hubiese sido perfecto. Para los amantes del octubre rosa.







En la prensa 

Euro-Retter signalisieren Geld für Spaniens Bankenrettungsfonds - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Euro-Retter wollen Spaniens Banken helfen

Spaniens finanzielle Lage wird immer dramatischer. *Nun gibt es Anzeichen für einen Kompromiss* mit den Euro-Partnern. Einem Zeitungsbericht zufolge könnten Hilfsgelder an den spanischen Bankenrettungsfonds fließen. *Der Vorteil: Beide Seiten würden ihr Gesicht wahren*


Ahora hay senales para un compromiso.
La ventaja: ambas partes salvarian su cara (ante la parroquia)

Esto esta muy muy cerca.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Comprad que se acaban ::
> 
> Cuidado con los guiris 8: tienen ganas de soltar papel.



Le veo al pié del cañon desde bien temprano...
Nervios?
Shock de combate?


----------



## ghkghk (6 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Le veo al pié del cañon desde bien temprano...
> Nervios?
> Shock de combate?




Gimnasio a las 6.15 en mi caso...


----------



## mutiko (6 Jun 2012)

Guanas...

Yo por si acaso me he puesto un poncho de esos de usar y tirar de los chinos, que el guano sale mu mal del uniforme. He oido que alguno de los soldados se ha metido en la letrina y que no sale, no se si es miedo o que la tortilla de sipanha le ha sentado mal. Si es que cocinar entre el guano de la semana pasada no puede ser muy higienico...

Enviado desde mi U8120 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Jun 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Gimnasio a las 6.15 en mi caso...



:8: Ostrás!A esa hora están abiertos?


----------



## ghkghk (6 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> :8: Ostrás!A esa hora están abiertos?




Tengo llave...


----------



## AssGaper (6 Jun 2012)

INFO DE MI BROKER:

"ATENCION!!!ING aconseja 'vender' Bankinter, Popular y Sabadell
Los analistas de ING han iniciado la cobertura de Bankinter, Popular y Sabadell con una recomendación, en los tres casos, de 'vender'."


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Jun 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Gimnasio a las 6.15 en mi caso...



No se exceda usted con las pesas, que luego el traje de la boda le queda reventón.


----------



## mutiko (6 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> :8: Ostrás!A esa hora están abiertos?



Ademas hay buenas cosas que ver en los gimnasios. Ni carajillo ni gintonics, ni colacao ni na, uno empieza el dia con energia con esto







Lo que no quiero imaginarme es lo que hace en los cinco minutos que va a correr...

* En cumplimiento de las leyes de igualdad he puesto entre las jamonas al consabido mariquita que baila y se ducha con ellas... pensandolo bien igual no es tan mariquita.

Enviado desde mi U8120 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Jun 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Tengo llave...



Dos opciones se me ocurren:


Es en su casa. Mola pero no se ven chatis.
Le dejan la llave del gym para su solaz disfrute. Mola pero no se ven chatis.

::::


----------



## ghkghk (6 Jun 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> No se exceda usted con las pesas, que luego el traje de la boda le queda reventón.



No sufra, el objetivo es este:







Cómo de lejos estamos me lo ahorro, que aun me harán ustedes sacarme foto frente al espejo!


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Jun 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Cómo de lejos estamos me lo ahorro, que aun me harán ustedes sacarme foto frente al espejo!



No me ponga usted esas fotos, que mi imaginación vuela, y luego sueño con usted...


----------



## Bublegum (6 Jun 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> No sufra, el objetivo es este:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que peliculas mas pésimas....Que no se le pegue nada!!!


----------



## ghkghk (6 Jun 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> No me ponga usted esas fotos, que mi imaginación vuela, y luego sueño con usted...




Es que los hay que estamos juguetones de buena mañana


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Jun 2012)

mutiko dijo:


> Ademas hay buenas cosas que ver en los gimnasios. Ni carajillo ni gintonics, ni colacao ni na, uno empieza el dia con energia con esto
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ponga el vídeo onvreeeee


[YOUTUBE]L_fCqg92qks[/YOUTUBE]

p.s. daonde ha sacado esa foto?? (mire la ruta del enlace :


----------



## Sipanha (6 Jun 2012)

mutiko dijo:


> Ademas hay buenas cosas que ver en los gimnasios. Ni carajillo ni gintonics, ni colacao ni na, uno empieza el dia con energia con esto
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dios mio, no había visto al madiquita hasta que lo ha mencionado.... :: (Y lo he tenído que buscar a fondo).


----------



## ghkghk (6 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Dos opciones se me ocurren:
> 
> 
> Es en su casa. Mola pero no se ven chatis.
> ...



Pongo la tele y veo un poco de mass mierda para luego poder valorar las verdades de burbuja... ¡Mucho peor son los martes y jueves que hago waterpolo con otros 11 maromos!


----------



## ghkghk (6 Jun 2012)

Bublegum dijo:


> Que peliculas mas pésimas....Que no se le pegue nada!!!



¿Nada? Sus affaires (reales o ficticios) con Jessica Alba no aprueban este comentario...


----------



## Mulder (6 Jun 2012)

A los buenos días!



mutiko dijo:


> * En cumplimiento de las leyes de igualdad he puesto entre las jamonas al consabido mariquita que baila y se ducha con ellas... pensandolo bien igual no es tan mariquita.



Si se ducha con ellas pero no se las fo*** es que solo le gusta la carne...::

En ese territorio ya no vale lo de: solo te quiero como amigo, o mojas o no y no me refiero al agua de la ducha...

Veo mucha lateralidad hoy, el volumen no es extremo para las horas en las que estamos, más bien bastante bajo y no veo deriva clara hacia ninguna dirección por probabilidades.


----------



## mutiko (6 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ponga el vídeo onvreeeee
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]L_fCqg92qks[/YOUTUBE]
> ...



Oops, con ese nombre se puede uno pensar cualquier cosa... pero soy inocente, el enlace me lo dio el Sr. Google 

Pd: joder con el mariquita...

Enviado desde mi U8120 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## peseteuro (6 Jun 2012)

Habrá que comerse a las gacelas que han entrado en los 2 días verdes anteriores + a las de hoy con el gap alcista hipnotizadas por las noticias positivas de ayer.

¿qué león en su sano juicio subiría hoy mucho la cotización para regalar pasta a todas ellas?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Jun 2012)

Buenos dias señores del bien y del mal vivir,

Europa exige más provisiones para activar la ayuda directa a la banca - CincoDías.com

ya sabemos que pasa cuando toca mas provisiones en nuestra querida banca.


----------



## FranR (6 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Esa última vela nos sitúa justo donde quieren ellos, sus muelas toas.
> 
> 
> Niveles para mañana:
> ...




Primeros intentos de asalto al canal superior "fail"...vamos a por otro.


----------



## peseteuro (6 Jun 2012)

Cuanto más tiempo lateral nos tiremos por estas alturas más probabilidades de irnos al rojo.

Todos cuando eramos gacelillas en los inicios comprabamos "por si acaso" se producía el breackout no quedarnos fuera. y el resultado era ...


----------



## burbublase (6 Jun 2012)

"Las medidas que sopesan ahora las autoridades comunitarias irían más allá. Fuentes sectoriales señalan que Europa exigirá a la banca disponer de una *cobertura reforzada* para los préstamos hipotecarios otorgados a particulares. Este segmento de negocio es el de *mayor calidad crediticia en el país*. Bruselas demandaría disponer de una *cobertura media del 3%* para estos créditos, que ya *ha asumido Bankia en su plan de saneamiento*. Otra de las medidas que propone el Ejecutivo comunitario es configurar una provisión para préstamos a empresas que rondaría el 12%. Esta es una de las grandes fuentes de preocupación de las entidades porque el negocio con pymes representa cerca del 40% del balance de muchos bancos. La tercera exigencia del nuevo real decreto sería una provisión que oscilaría entre el 17% y el 20% en crédito al consumo."

Que % habia de impagados?

Empty spaces - what are we living for 
Abandoned places - I guess we know the score 
On and on, does anybody know what we are looking for...

Another hero, another mindless crime 
Behind the curtain, in the pantomime 
Hold the line, does anybody want to take it anymore

Show must go on, 
Show must go on 
Inside my heart is breaking 
My make-up may be flaking 
But my smile still stays on.

Whatever happens, I'll leave it all to chance 
Another heartache, another failed romance 
On and on, does anybody know what we are living for?

I guess I'm learning, I must be warmer now 
I'll soon be turning, round the corner now 
Outside the dawn is breaking 
But inside in the dark I'm aching to be free

Show must go on 
Show must go on 
Inside my heart is breaking 
My make-up may be flaking 
But my smile still stays on

My soul is painted like the wings of butterflies 
Fairytales of yesterday will grow but never die 
I can fly - my friends

Show must go on 
Show must go on 
I'll face it with a grin 
I'm never giving in 
On - with the show -

I'll top the bill, I'll overkill 
I have to find the will to carry on 
On with the - 
On with the show - 
Show must go on...


----------



## peseteuro (6 Jun 2012)

Como hoy sea un día soso y nos quedemos en "estrellita" como ayer, sumamos papeletas rojas ( dependiendo de mañana )


----------



## FranR (6 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Primeros intentos de asalto al canal superior "fail"...vamos a por otro.



Tócala de nuevo Sam....


Volumen medio.. a ver si entra algo más.


----------



## vyk (6 Jun 2012)

A los buenos días.

¿Alguien sabe a que hora es la comparecencia de Draghi?


----------



## Pepe Broz (6 Jun 2012)

Los futuros del S&P suben 0'85%
La prima en 503 bajando


Si el Ibex no sube hoy...


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (6 Jun 2012)

Ahora sí ¿No?


----------



## AssGaper (6 Jun 2012)

Venga que lo petan con el IBEX


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (6 Jun 2012)

.
AHÍ está el IBEX otra vez, a por la gloria o la muerte.


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Jun 2012)

Pepooooooooooooon


----------



## juanfer (6 Jun 2012)

vyk dijo:


> A los buenos días.
> 
> ¿Alguien sabe a que hora es la comparecencia de Draghi?



A las 14:30, si vuelve a decir otra como la de la semana pasada, nos vamos al guano.


----------



## Maravedi (6 Jun 2012)

A los técnicos,resistencia de SAN en 4,64? Ayer toco los 4'65 y bajo, hoy igual 
Ya de paso como veis JAZZTEL, momento de entrada si no rompe a la ba los 4,40
Edito acaba de romper al alza un velote los 4'64 buena señal?


----------



## Felix (6 Jun 2012)

vyk dijo:


> A los buenos días.
> 
> ¿Alguien sabe a que hora es la comparecencia de Draghi?



CLAVES DEL DÍA

- Zona Euro: PIB, consumo doméstico y gastos de los Estados del primer trimestre (11:00 horas). El BCE anuncia su decisión mensual sobre los tipos de interés (13:45 horas). Rueda de prensa tras la decisión de tipos del presidente del BCE, Mario Draghi (14:30 horas). 

- España: Producción industrial de abril -8,3% A/A; anterior: -7,5% A/A.. El ministro de Economía y Competitividad, Luis de Guindos, se encuentra en Bruselas donde a las 9:30 intervendrá en la reunión plenaria del Grupo Parlamentario Popular Europeo. Posteriormente, se trasladará a París, donde se reunirá con el ministro de Economía, Finanzas y Comercio de Francia, Pierre Moscovici. 

- Alemania: Producción industrial de abril (12:00 horas). 

- Estados Unidos: Solicitudes semanales de hipoteca MBA (13:00 horas). Costes laborales unitarios y Productividad no agrícola del primer trimestre final (14:30 horas). Inventarios semanales de crudo y destilados (16:30 horas). Libro Beige de la Fed (20:00 horas). Intervención de Dennis Lockhart, presidente de la Reserva Federal de Atlanta, en un encuentro económico en Florida (20:15 horas). Discurso de John Williams, presidente de la Reserva Federal de San Francisco, en un foro en Washington. Habrá turno de preguntas para los medios (21:30 horas).


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Jun 2012)

Maravedi dijo:


> A los técnicos,resistencia de SAN en 4,64? Ayer toco los 4'65 y bajo, hoy igual



Ya no.......


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (6 Jun 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Ya no.......



Se acaban de romper muchas resistencias. Veamos si confirma...


----------



## burbublase (6 Jun 2012)

A veces ... veo payasos.


----------



## diosmercado (6 Jun 2012)

El ibex haciendo la V desde el viernes. Van casi 400 puntos de rebote.


----------



## Pepe Broz (6 Jun 2012)

Damos por rota la DTB Bertok?


Tenia volumen esto?


----------



## FranR (6 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Esa última vela nos sitúa justo donde quieren ellos, sus muelas toas.
> 
> 
> Niveles para mañana:
> ...




Amonos maestro

No tiene emoción Maese

FofoR 3
MiliquitoPollastre 0

Me retiro a mis aposentos. (Les prometo que no lo vuelvo a hacer en varios días, pa que no me cojan manía)







REPELENTE01001000101101010100101101
FRANR010111000101001010101010101010
VETEALCARAJOCONLOSNIVELES010101010

Ya saben, correlación 5


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Jun 2012)

A mi me gusta su repelencia, señor payasete, no se vaaaaaaaya.


----------



## ghkghk (6 Jun 2012)




----------



## FranR (6 Jun 2012)

Hemos tenido aumento de volumen en segundo nivel, se promete una jornada muy entretenida. Veremos si el perro loco de ayer, no estaba tan loco.


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Jun 2012)

Bertooooooooook, ¿es el momento?


----------



## diosmercado (6 Jun 2012)

Mas dos ya. Menuda caña que le estan metiendo, algo pasa entre bastidores y durante la semana nos enteraremos (si nos dejan).


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Hemos tenido aumento de volumen en segundo nivel, se promete una jornada muy entretenida. Veremos si el perro loco de ayer, no estaba tan loco.



¿Qué perro? Cada día añaden aquí nuevos personajes... yo conozco al oso, al toro, a pepón, a pandoro (a este íntimamente además), a los payasetes... pero ¿perro?


----------



## FranR (6 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> En las dos aproximaciones de nivel 6330 han metido mucho volumen, parece ser comprador (está bien trabajado)
> 
> SI no me equivoco, vamos a tener algunas sesiones bien verdes.



Ayer a las cinco y 10 tenía gran acumulación en 330, efectivamente era volumen comprador. A ver cuanto les dura la gasolina....De momento acompañan en niveles, sigamos hasta donde nos lleven.


----------



## ghkghk (6 Jun 2012)

El Ibex camino a sacarle 400 puntos al Dax. Recordemos que fue a finales de la semana pasada cuando el Dax nos adelantó... Y estamos a miércoles.


----------



## diosmercado (6 Jun 2012)

Venga a por los 6500, solo son 70 puntos de na.


----------



## AssGaper (6 Jun 2012)

Buenos señores, parece que el rebote llego. Súbanse al tren! ::


----------



## VLADELUI (6 Jun 2012)

Allez allez ibex...

Voy a subir el precio de venta por debajo....Ustedes lo llaman SL pero yo con mi herramientas básicas no puedo hacer tantas virguerias. 

Bertok, salí de la trinchera no se fume ustek mi tabaco que lo mismo no voy muy lejos.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (6 Jun 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Bertooooooooook, ¿es el momento?



.
Mira que como le pille en el baño, después de tanto esperar ... :rolleye:


----------



## FranR (6 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Esa última vela nos sitúa justo donde quieren ellos, sus muelas toas.
> 
> 
> Niveles para mañana:
> ...




Este perro loco, el que deje con los niveles a las 17.35


----------



## Maravedi (6 Jun 2012)

Al ataqueeeeeeeeee


----------



## juanfer (6 Jun 2012)

Me da la impresion que es un encerrona de gacelas.


----------



## Mulder (6 Jun 2012)

En el Stoxx han metido 6 veces el volumen que veía en mi último post, parece que han entrado cual elefante en cacharrería con el cargador de los largos.


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Jun 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> Mira que como le pille en el baño, después de tanto esperar ... :rolleye:



Igual le ha entrado el pánico escénico...


----------



## errozate (6 Jun 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> En el Stoxx han metido 6 veces el volumen que veía en mi último post, parece que han entrado cual elefante en cacharrería con el cargador de los largos.



¿Esperamos a julio o qué hacemos?


----------



## diosmercado (6 Jun 2012)

R.I.P. Guano.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (6 Jun 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Igual le ha entrado el pánico escénico...



.
NO creo, si a alguien le he visto yo sangre fría es a bertok.


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Jun 2012)

Para mi que se ha acabado la crisis.
Estaré atenta al telediario, a ver si lo dicen.


----------



## Pepe Broz (6 Jun 2012)

No posteais?

Tanto teníais para comprar??


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Jun 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> NO creo, si a alguien le he visto yo sangre fría es a bertok.



Igual se ha puesto corto con to lo gordo... ::::::


----------



## FranR (6 Jun 2012)

PUFFFFFFF

>140 puntos sin retroceso desde nivel de salida de canal principal y a menos de 80 puntos del nivel PERRO LOCO.

Vaya serie que llevo!!!!!!


----------



## Adriangtir (6 Jun 2012)

Bueno mis tef en un verde madurado, pero las dejaré correr hasta los 16€ ::


----------



## alvapost (6 Jun 2012)

[YOUTUBE]N1NupxasQWs[/YOUTUBE]

Aguantad!


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Jun 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Bueno mis tef en un verde madurado, pero las dejaré correr hasta los 16€ ::



Mis SAN también han entrado en verde... ahora es cuando tengo que tener templanza y no vender a la primera de cambio. Que siempre me pasa lo mismo, aguanto pérdidas contra viento y marea y en cuanto tocan el verde, me queman en las manos.


----------



## FranR (6 Jun 2012)

¿Les Gusta? 

Aunque este mola también


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (6 Jun 2012)

Buenos días... 

La verdad es que es una lástima porque la táctica de Bertok era perfecta. Había dicho de entrar en el entorno 6000 y promediar a la baja si bajaba a 5400 y al alza si acompañaba la subida. Pero al final, creo que le falló un día... Lástima, porque ahora da mucho vértigo subirse en marcha. A ver que dice cuando lo vea, es capaz de subirse tipo Indiana Jones al tren en marcha... 

Saludos...

PD: Yo tampoco he subido...


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (6 Jun 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Mis SAN también han entrado en verde... ahora es cuando tengo que tener templanza y no vender a la primera de cambio. Que siempre me pasa lo mismo, aguanto pérdidas contra viento y marea y en cuanto tocan el verde, me queman en las manos.



.
O sea, lo que es ser una gacela en condiciones, sin tonterias.


----------



## Adriangtir (6 Jun 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Pues yo mis largos no los suelto hasta los 7400 (hoy o mañana, si tengo que esperar a la semana que viene 8600 XD)



Traigo esto de ayer...

No sus digo ná


----------



## FranR (6 Jun 2012)

Está aumentando la euforia por aquí....

READY? 

Empieza el trabajo psicológico, retrocedemos y algunos venderán con pocas plusvis....


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Jun 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> O sea, lo que es ser una gacela en condiciones, sin tonterias.



Si claro, yo soy gacela de libro.
Ese es mi papel en este hilo de leoncios. Soy como su mascota.


----------



## Mulder (6 Jun 2012)

errozate dijo:


> ¿Esperamos a julio o qué hacemos?



Hace unos días dije que a principios de junio íbamos a ver subidas pero que no durarían mucho, yo sigo pensando que será hacia mitad de julio cuando iniciemos las subidas 'buenas', de lo de ahora no me acabo de fiar aunque puedo equivocarme, por supuesto.

Aunque no me gustan absolutamente nada los fundamentales voy a comentar algo.

Este domingo se inicia un verano lleno de eventos deportivos ideales para idiotizar al personal, creo que los políticos van a aprovechar para hacer cosas de calado en esos momentos en que el populacho abre el periódico si o si por la sección de deportes, aunque sea en el browser donde la página principal estará ampliamente monopolizada por el marcador y los comentarios de los partidos. A principios de julio tendremos la puesta en escena de la FED europea y su primera acción previsible va a ser inflar las ruedas pinchadas de los bankitos.

Incluso veo posible que a principios de julio ya hayan enviado a la casta gobernante al guano y nos (im)pongan a un señor al que todo el mundo le llama tecnócrata aunque ese no sea su verdadero nombre.

Si, hay un poco de wishful thinking por mi parte


----------



## Kaoska_p (6 Jun 2012)

creeis que se ha confirmado ya el rebote, o hay que esperar a cerrar en el entorno de 6500??

Yo quiero subirme aunque sea para sacar un 10% y vender en los 7200, prefiero ganar poco pero no confundirme y subirme a un gato muerto.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (6 Jun 2012)

La semana pasada comenzó en 6600 y acabó en 6000. Esta comenzó en 6000 y ya va por 6450...

Saludos...

PD: Me alegro mucho por los que vais largos desde abajo o de los que aguantasteis y almenos recuperáis algo (para Mr. Brightside esta será una buena semana... )


----------



## bertok (6 Jun 2012)

Pepe Broz dijo:


> Damos por rota la DTB Bertok?
> 
> 
> Tenia volumen esto?



Todos los indicadores que sigo *ESTÁN EN SEÑAL DE COMPRA*.

Ahora tengo que ver el momento de pillar la posición, desde luego que ahora con +3,1% de subida no es el momento adecuado.

Desde este punto de vista, el día está perdido para los que quieran entrar largos ahora mismo.

Además necesito ver la vela completa para confirmar que no es la mandrilada del siglo.

Si todo es normal, *mañana saldremos de la puta trinchera*. *No os precipitéis hoy, a estas horas ya sólo quedan a repartir las pérdidas*.


----------



## FranR (6 Jun 2012)

Estamos en doble techo amigos...lo que pase es un fake (creo)

Vamonos....


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (6 Jun 2012)

Yo ya estoy en verde, gracias a SAN y BBVA. Ahora ajustar los SL.


----------



## diosmercado (6 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Todos los indicadores que sigo *ESTÁN EN SEÑAL DE COMPRA*.
> 
> Ahora tengo que ver el momento de pillar la posición, desde luego que ahora con +3,1% de subida no es el momento adecuado.
> 
> ...



Entonces los minimos pendientes de ver en el ibex los borramos de la lista de espera?

Lo digo por ir rellenando la agenda.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (6 Jun 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> La semana pasada comenzó en 6600 y acabó en 6000. Esta comenzó en 6000 y ya va por 6450...
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> PD: Me alegro mucho por los que vais largos desde abajo o de los que aguantasteis y almenos recuperáis algo (para Mr. Brightside esta será una buena semana... )



No es mala semana, pero para recuperar mi dinero todavía le debería quedar un muy brutal rally alcista, cosa que no creo que ocurra. 

Gracias por acordarse. :rolleye:


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (6 Jun 2012)

.
Iberdrola en 3,30 +3.90%


----------



## bertok (6 Jun 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos días...
> 
> La verdad es que es una lástima porque la táctica de Bertok era perfecta. Había dicho de entrar en el entorno 6000 y promediar a la baja si bajaba a 5400 y al alza si acompañaba la subida. Pero al final, creo que le falló un día... Lástima, porque ahora da mucho vértigo subirse en marcha. A ver que dice cuando lo vea, es capaz de subirse tipo Indiana Jones al tren en marcha...
> 
> ...



Hay recorrido de sobra, veamos la vela completa de hoy y busquemos el punto de entrada.


----------



## FranR (6 Jun 2012)

Esta zona de negociación va a dar mucho que hablar....


----------



## atman (6 Jun 2012)

Cortos al Ibex en 6460... pal aperitivo.. SL 6480


----------



## FranR (6 Jun 2012)

atman dijo:


> Cortos al Ibex en 6460... pal aperitivo.. SL 6480



Bien visto objetivos 423-380 (c).


Han dibujado la vuelta a la perfección.... pero CREO que es un engaño.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Jun 2012)

Se acuerdan de mi mini largo del ibex, pues esta en verde. La leche que me dan.

El sr.Bertok que se dice?


----------



## atman (6 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Bien visto objetivos 423-380 (c).
> 
> 
> Han dibujado la vuelta a la perfección.... pero CREO que es un engaño.



La salida de momento puesta en 405.


----------



## atman (6 Jun 2012)

Zoom al Bund para salir por patas...


----------



## atman (6 Jun 2012)

Feo, feo... SL 6475


----------



## FranR (6 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Bien visto objetivos 423-380 (c).
> 
> 
> Han dibujado la vuelta a la perfección.... pero CREO que es un engaño.



Mantengo lo dicho, tienen que limpiar...

Solo depende de si ven órdenes de compra algo más abajo y si son superiores a los SL, esto lo quieren hacer solos.


----------



## bertok (6 Jun 2012)

preparando unos minis para entrar corto en culibex


----------



## Lem (6 Jun 2012)

¿el culibex subiendo un 3%?


----------



## matt (6 Jun 2012)

Muchas posiciones cortad recién iniciadas en bancos. El gobierno debe trabajar en un plan para que cogerlos a contrapie y que tengan que cerrar. De lo contrario volveremos a mínimos y se marchitara este brote verde . Hay mecanismos que van mas allá de las prohibiciones de cortos


----------



## Lechu (6 Jun 2012)

Estas están en competición .

METROVACESA / +64,90.

SOLARIA / + 41,57

SERV.POINT S + 29,20


----------



## FranR (6 Jun 2012)

Lem dijo:


> ¿el culibex subiendo un 3%?



No se asuste hamijo peruano, nunca dejaremos que le hagan eso :8:


----------



## mutiko (6 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Hay recorrido de sobra, veamos la vela completa de hoy y busquemos el punto de entrada.



Deberia volver a la bajista, antes de subir, besarla y salir disparado parriba. Entonces seria el momento.

Enviado desde mi U8120 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## FranR (6 Jun 2012)

mutiko dijo:


> Deberia volver a la bajista, antes de subir, besarla y salir disparado parriba. Entonces seria el momento.
> 
> Enviado desde mi U8120 usando Tapatalk 2



Donde está la bajista esa ahora mismo? Please


----------



## Ice Cold Survivor (6 Jun 2012)

Muy buenas;

Me he quedado pillado en IAG a 2,04 hace unas semanas.
¿¿Alguien me puede decir las posibilidades que tengo de salir airoso de la aventura en medio plazo (6 meses un año)??

¿¿Debería empezar a gimotear y romper cosas??

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## vmmp29 (6 Jun 2012)

bertok ¿dónde vas a entrar ? ABE, IBE, TEF, BBVA


----------



## mutiko (6 Jun 2012)

lechu dijo:


> Estas están en competición .
> 
> METROVACESA / +64,90.
> 
> ...



No sabria hacer una interpretacion correcta pero es mosqueante ver a los chicharros subir de esa manera.

Enviado desde mi U8120 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## FranR (6 Jun 2012)

Ice Cold Survivor dijo:


> Muy buenas;
> 
> Me he quedado pillado en IAG a 2,04 hace unas semanas.
> ¿¿Alguien me puede decir las posibilidades que tengo de salir airoso de la aventura en medio plazo (6 meses un año)??
> ...




6 meses 1 año?

Pagina OFICIAL de Rappel


----------



## FranR (6 Jun 2012)

Por donde pasa la bajistaaaaaaaaaaaaa???? Quick


----------



## mutiko (6 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Donde está la bajista esa ahora mismo? Please



Estoy en el movil y no lo se, pero creo que lahemos pasado hace unos ciento y algo puntos

Enviado desde mi U8120 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## mataresfacil (6 Jun 2012)

Ice Cold Survivor dijo:


> Muy buenas;
> 
> Me he quedado pillado en IAG a 2,04 hace unas semanas.
> ¿¿Alguien me puede decir las posibilidades que tengo de salir airoso de la aventura en medio plazo (6 meses un año)??
> ...



No te preocupes, yo estoy pillado con terras y todavia aguantando como un campeon.


----------



## Ice Cold Survivor (6 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> 6 meses 1 año?
> 
> Pagina OFICIAL de Rappel



Bueno, me conformo con que me digan si debería vomitar en este mismo momento o a largo plazo es un valor decente y es probable que recupere la inversión...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Por donde pasa la bajistaaaaaaaaaaaaa???? Quick



El velote en tf horario la ha roto en 6350....

Aqui lo tiene en tf diario

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/312999-habeis-visto-ibex-35-junio-2012-mes-del-juicio-final-219.html#post6483906


----------



## FranR (6 Jun 2012)

Señores como toque el 441 salimos para arriba como cohetes...hay algo ahí


----------



## ghkghk (6 Jun 2012)

Ice Cold Survivor dijo:


> Bueno, me conformo con que me digan si debería vomitar en este mismo momento o a largo plazo es un valor decente y es probable que recupere la inversión...




A mí particularmente no es un valor que me guste demasiado a largo plazo, y no suele formar parte de las carteras de los larguistas. Pero vaya usted a saber...


----------



## FranR (6 Jun 2012)

Ice Cold Survivor dijo:


> Bueno, me conformo con que me digan si debería vomitar en este mismo momento o a largo plazo es un valor decente y es probable que recupere la inversión...




Busque a DURMIENTE
en su firma pinche en mensaje o página 188, ahí tiene unos análisis, no se si está IAG


----------



## FranR (6 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Señores como toque el 441 salimos para arriba como cohetes...hay algo ahí



TOC TOC...llaman voy a abrir.:cook:


----------



## atman (6 Jun 2012)

JOer... y yo me tengo que marchar... ya saben donde dejo los límites así que igual sabne antes que yo como acaba la cosa. Suerte!

Parece que el Bund renuncia a un higher high y marca tendencia bajista. Bueno para la bolsa, malo para Pandoro... y atman, claro... (Cárpatos style)


----------



## Durmiente (6 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Busque a DURMIENTE
> en su firma pinche en mensaje o página 188, ahí tiene unos análisis, no se si está IAG



Desgraciadamente IAG creo que no está porque no han posteado los analistas nada desde que empecé a recogerlo en el post


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (6 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> El velote en tf horario la ha roto en 6350....
> 
> Aqui lo tiene en tf diario
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/312999-habeis-visto-ibex-35-junio-2012-mes-del-juicio-final-219.html#post6483906




Para mi lo ha roto en el 6320...

Saludos...


----------



## Durmiente (6 Jun 2012)

Si con el achuchón SAN supera el 4,8 esto se va hasta el infinito y más allá.
Creo que la clave está ahora en el 4,8 de SAN (por su ponderación y tal y tal...)


----------



## FranR (6 Jun 2012)

Hasta luego Sr. Atman....

6500 en 0.2


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Jun 2012)

Hoy toca Mario. SuperMario. 

Bueno hay que recordadr que es ya uno de los presidentes del BCE que mas ha bajado los tipos, y eso que lleva poco. La estadistica nos muestra que es bajista en los tipos.

Tambien puede mandar una litrona o cualquier cosa que se le ocurra a alguien en ese edificio.

Sr.FranR acabara siendo usted el que derroque al JRAN CARACOLERO DE LA BAHIA.


----------



## Ice Cold Survivor (6 Jun 2012)

Pedazo curro el del señor Durmiente, si señor...
Respecto a IAG, confiaremos en los astros. Ahora mismo esta entre medias del suelo 1,50 y subir a 2, así que la mantendremos y pondremos una velita a San Pancracio o algo así...
Bastante ha bajado ya con la escabechina de Bankia y las torpezas del gobierno, así que confiaremos en una recuperación progresiva...


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (6 Jun 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> Desgraciadamente IAG creo que no está porque no han posteado los analistas nada desde que empecé a recogerlo en el post



.
Seguro que está en los análisis de Claca y del pirata. Yo es un valor que no sigo.


Algo así en google suele funcionar:

claca iag site:www.burbuja.info 



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...57-habeis-visto-ibex-35-enero-2012-a-147.html


----------



## peseteuro (6 Jun 2012)

Los leones se acaban de despertar, y tienen hambre ...


----------



## FranR (6 Jun 2012)

peseteuro dijo:


> Los leones se acaban de despertar, y tienen hambre ...



Parriba o pabajo??


----------



## Tio Masclet (6 Jun 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> A modo de resumen
> 
> De los análisis técnicos que se han posteado últimamente en el foro, los que más me han interesado son:
> 
> ...



Señor Durmiente:
GRACIAS


----------



## peseteuro (6 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Parriba o pabajo??



Tirando *Pa Bajo*


----------



## FranR (6 Jun 2012)

peseteuro dijo:


> Tirando *Pa Bajo*









Espero que no sea como esta mañana cuando lo dijo a las 9 y 25, que no lo iban a subir mucho y son algo así comoo 1400 euros por contrato lo que ha subido....::


----------



## diosmercado (6 Jun 2012)

peseteuro dijo:


> Tirando *Pa Bajo*



Casualidad entonces que el dax ha subido 20 puntos desde que han despertado :XX:. 

Mal despertar.

Volvemos a por maximos.

/mode autobombo off


----------



## FranR (6 Jun 2012)

Ya tenemos nuevo indicador de sentimiento contrario. ALELUYA ::


----------



## peseteuro (6 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Espero que no sea como esta mañana cuando lo dijo a las 9 y 25, que no lo iban a subir mucho y son algo así comoo 1400 euros por contrato lo que ha subido....::




Y que razón tienes. Ya sabes que aquí cada uno tiene sus análisis y donde unos lo ven alcista otros bajista para que haya mercado, el mio falló de pleno :: (recojo mi owned)


----------



## FranR (6 Jun 2012)

peseteuro dijo:


> Y que razón tienes. Ya sabes que aquí cada uno tiene sus análisis y donde unos lo ven alcista otros bajista para que haya mercado, el mio falló de pleno :: (recojo mi owned)



La verdad es que la cosa está complicada, se está negociando mucho por aquí, de momento ganan los larguistas para buscar el nivel "perro loco"


----------



## peseteuro (6 Jun 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Casualidad entonces que el dax ha subido 20 puntos desde que han despertado :XX:.
> 
> Mal despertar.
> 
> ...




Joder otra vez ... ¿quién ha dado la vuelta a mi monitor? 

Déjales de todas formas que terminen de despertarse por si acaso ...


----------



## Durmiente (6 Jun 2012)

A ver si se pone a superar cotas
6365.... 80 ... el infinito y más allá


----------



## mataresfacil (6 Jun 2012)

Ice Cold Survivor dijo:


> Bueno, me conformo con que me digan si debería vomitar en este mismo momento o a largo plazo es un valor decente y es probable que recupere la inversión...



Te tiene que dar igual, yo que tu aguantaba, total lo normal es que si el ibex decide subir, que lo hara, arrastrara a tu IAG parriba.


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Jun 2012)

He entrado en Solaria... me gustan las emociones fuertes.


----------



## Durmiente (6 Jun 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Te tiene que dar igual, yo que tu aguantaba, total lo normal es que si el ibex decide subir, que lo hara, arrastrara a tu IAG parriba.



Creo que es un buen consejo, a no ser que las tengas muy , muy arriba o te haga falta el dinerito de modo inmediato.

Pero ¿cualquiera sabe?

Reconocer pérdidas a veces no es bueno ... y a veces es la solución.


----------



## FranR (6 Jun 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Te tiene que dar igual, yo que tu aguantaba, total lo normal es que si el ibex decide subir, que lo hara, arrastrara a tu IAG parriba.



Gráfico del índice de IBEX 35 - Yahoo! Finanzas

En los últimos meses están muy descorrelacionadas....ojito con lo que se presupone.:no:


----------



## ghkghk (6 Jun 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Te tiene que dar igual, yo que tu aguantaba, total lo normal es que si el ibex decide subir, que lo hara, arrastrara a tu IAG parriba.




No estoy seguro de que IAG sea de las que más sigue al Ibex. Es de esas almas libres que pululan por el índice.


----------



## mutiko (6 Jun 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> He entrado en Solaria... me gustan las emociones fuertes.



: No me diga... como Señora la suponia mas sensata... igual le sale bien, no obstante por si acaso ledeseo suerte, que la va a necesitar

Enviado desde mi U8120 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## bertok (6 Jun 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> bertok ¿dónde vas a entrar ? ABE, IBE, TEF, BBVA



La primera IBE y después (o al mismo tiempo) TEF.


----------



## LCIRPM (6 Jun 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> He entrado en Solaria... me gustan las emociones fuertes.



Mucho ojo, debíamos haberlo hecho ayer, o haber madrugado hoy.


----------



## Sipanha (6 Jun 2012)

A que hora se pone super Mario a comer setas y darle con la cabeza a los bloques?


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Jun 2012)

mutiko dijo:


> : No me diga... como Señora la suponia mas sensata... igual le sale bien, no obstante por si acaso ledeseo suerte, que la va a necesitar
> 
> Enviado desde mi U8120 usando Tapatalk 2



Ya tengo mi posición protegida con un SL que cubre las comisiones. Y ya voy ganándole bastante.
Aunque con estos chicharros, nunca se sabe... podrían pasar por encima del SL sin hacerlo saltar, con esta volatilidad, todo es posible.


----------



## Tio Masclet (6 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> La primera IBE y después (o al mismo tiempo) TEF.



Avísenos, si no es mucho pedir.


----------



## bertok (6 Jun 2012)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Avísenos, si no es mucho pedir.



Me cambiaré el avatar ::


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Jun 2012)

Además, hoy es el cumple de pecatita y tengo que comprarle un buen regalo. Mami necesita plusvalías...


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Me cambiaré el avatar ::



Por cierto, creo que el subidón del IBEX está relacionado con que aksarben y yo nos hayamos quitado los avatares esos gafes... desde que hemos vuelto a nuestro ser, esto ha cambiado. Igual le dábamos miedo a Pepón...


----------



## Tio Masclet (6 Jun 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Además, hoy es el cumple de pecatita y tengo que comprarle un buen regalo. Mami necesita plusvalías...



Muchas felicidades a Pecatita.
Qué maravilla verles cumplir años.


----------



## FranR (6 Jun 2012)

Antes de pirarme por un buen rato, le voy a dejar mi DESEO, que no tiene porque coincidir con lo que va a pasar. (Realmente veo más saldo comprador, pero no me gusta nada estar tanto tiempo negociando en una zona)

Por pedir que no quede:

Retroceso fuerte, hasta los 330 y recuperación posterior.

Como se pueden imaginar he descargado parte del arsenal en contado y quiero recargar algo más abajo.

Nos vemos luego.


----------



## diosmercado (6 Jun 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> A que hora se pone super Mario a comer setas y darle con la cabeza a los bloques?



Dos y media, horario cañí.


----------



## Tio Masclet (6 Jun 2012)

Por cierto Sr. Bertok, ¿le interesan IBEs compradas a 4,5 y en perfecto estado de conservación?.
No son muchas pero aquí ando aguantando como un *gran gacelón*, o al más puro estilo *abuelete*, sin intención despectiva.


----------



## LÁNGARO (6 Jun 2012)

TR a por los 31?????


----------



## bertok (6 Jun 2012)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Por cierto Sr. Bertok, ¿le interesan IBEs compradas a 4,5 y en perfecto estado de conservación?.
> No son muchas pero aquí ando aguantando como un *gran gacelón*, o al más puro estilo *abuelete*, sin intención despectiva.



No gracias, las pillaré un 25% - 30% más baratas ::

Suerte


----------



## Caos (6 Jun 2012)

Bueno, no os preocupéis porque al IBEX lo veremos de nuevo por debajo de los 6000 posiblemente en mi opinión. 

No hay que vender todavía, aguantar el respiro a ver hasta donde llega, como evolucionan el precio etc. Queda todavía mucha carrera por delante pero la semana pasada era un buen momento para comprar, cuando empiecen a echar los índices para abajo en otros lares y pase la euforia temporal empezar a vender.

Hagan lo que hagan no va a tener mucho efecto en los próximos meses, hay que tener en cuenta que los problemas de liquidez (a nivel del sistema) ya se solucionaron en Diciembre y durante estos meses pasados. El apuntalamiento de la "solvencia" hay que ver que horizonte temporal tiene, porque como vemos en Europa las cosas van despacito ya que tenemos un "equilibrio metaestable" y se habla mucho pero al final es un juego de intereses por ceder u obtener más control. 

Lo dicho, al menos queda otro tirón más hacia abajo a medio plazo, en mi opinión, y ver como evoluciona el mercado (me refiero a los resultados reales) etc. Pero de momento, todo verde verde.

P.D: Mario hoy... no creo que anuncie nada nuevo, ¡ni si quiera una bajada de tipos! El efecto que pueda tener sin embargo no creo que pase de algo a muy corto plazo.

DISCLAIMER: como dije el Viernes, estaba comprando, es decir que en neto largo. Pero hay que mantener la cabeza fría.


----------



## Durmiente (6 Jun 2012)

Caos dijo:


> Bueno, no os preocupéis porque al IBEX lo veremos de nuevo por debajo de los 6000 posiblemente en mi opinión.
> 
> No hay que vender todavía, aguantar el respiro a ver hasta donde llega, como evolucionan el precio etc. Queda todavía mucha carrera por delante pero la semana pasada era un buen momento para comprar, cuando empiecen a echar los índices para abajo en otros lares y pase la euforia temporal empezar a vender.
> 
> ...



Seguramente tienes razón.

Ahora bien, si Don Mario trae buenas noticias, a lo mejor, antes de los 6000 están los 6800 - 7000 en nuestro camino... cualquiera sabe....


----------



## Caos (6 Jun 2012)

Europe Avoids Q1 Recession Thanks To Strong Exports And Weak Euro | ZeroHedge

Véis, esto es a lo que me refiero. Con todo este paripé se ha debilitado el euro que era el objetivo número 1 a corto plazo. ¿Quién sale favorecido? El lobby exportador alemán que es muy fuerte en ese país y en general la economía al aumentar la entrada de capital por la cuenta de capital entre otras zonas monetarias y la eurozona (por contra, por ejemplo, en el Reino Unido ha empeorado la situación de déficit).

Los índices y valores en todo esto son un mero daño colateral, porque se generan más rendimientos por ejemplo con el arbitraje de tipos de cambio y tipos de interés que con cualquier movimiento en el movimiento de las acciones. Al fin y al cabo, esos beneficios teóricos no son 100% realizables, porque no es lo mismo vender 100.000€ en acciones, p.ej., que vender 30.000 mill. de euros en acciones (por mucha liquidez y profundidad que tenga el mercado, el valor teórico caerá necesariamente). 

En el juego de trileros se trata de ver quién extrae más renta de la población a base de sangre.

Y por otra parte tienes la ventaja de facilitar la participación del capital de las empresas a bajo coste 'por lo bajini' para todo buitre esperando a entrar (todos somos unos buitres en esto claro jeje) claro.


----------



## Durmiente (6 Jun 2012)

Esto está perdiendo fuelle...


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Jun 2012)

Trabajito fino que hicieron desde ayer..,


----------



## peseteuro (6 Jun 2012)

¿ Y mañana cual será la composición del Ibex ?

Mañana el Comité Asesor Técnico del Ibex35 podría devolver a Ebro Foods al índice - Noticias ibex informacion ibex


Los más expertos de entradas y salidas ¿ sabéis cómo suelen afectar estos movimientos al índice?


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Jun 2012)

Aaaahhhhh. Han vuelto a suspender la cotización de Solaria por alta volatilidad.
:8::8::8:


----------



## peseteuro (6 Jun 2012)

Con una subida vertical como la de hoy del Ibex y a esas horas tempranas, como le de por retroceder el resto de la jornada dejará una sombra muy pronunciada dibujando una formación técnica bajista muy muy fea


----------



## AssGaper (6 Jun 2012)

Atencion!! 3 minutos para la publicacion e lso tipos de interes por el bce!!

PD:


ATENCION!! LOS TIPOS DE INTERES SE MANTIENEN EN EL 1%!!!


----------



## Durmiente (6 Jun 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> Atencion!! 3 minutos para la publicacion e lso tipos de interes por el bce!!



Informa please ++++10


----------



## AssGaper (6 Jun 2012)

*Atencion!! Los tipos de interes se mantienen en el 1%!!!*


----------



## LCIRPM (6 Jun 2012)

Huele a OPA ¿Alemana, China USA ... ?, el anuncio de ayer de la inversión en la mayor central solar sin prima era humo (Y no me lo olí :´( . Suerte y que el precio sea más alto)

Solaria anuncia negociaciones con socios estratégicos mientras sube un 38% en Bolsa - elEconomista.es
Solaria anuncia negociaciones con socios estratégicos mientras sube un 38% en Bolsa
13:05

Solaria Energía y Medio Ambiente mantiene "negociaciones con socios estratégicos" con vistas a nuevos proyectos e inversiones, anunció la compañía en una nota remitida a la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV). 

En concreto, estas negocaciones, que se inscriben en el plan de inversiones para los próximos tres años, atañen al "desarrollo conjunto de proyectos de generación de energía solar fotovoltaica", así como a la "rotación de activos en funcionamiento y nuevas inversiones internacionales", indica la compañía. 

Las acciones de Solaria registran una subida del 38% en la sesión de este miércoles en el mercado continuo, hasta 0,735 euros. Los títulos han venido revalorizándose desde la apertura de mercado y poco después de las 10.00 de la mañana, antes del anuncio de las negociaciones, alcanzaban el máximo diario de 0,81 euros. 

La subida de hoy se suma a la de ayer, del 53%, y a las registradas desde comienzos de mes, con lo que los títulos de Solaria acumulan una revalorización del 149% en lo que va de junio.


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Jun 2012)

Me mareo con las Solaria.
He entrado hace un rato a 0,74 y ya están en 0,87...

LCIRPM, ya había leído la noticia... yo voy subiendo el SL, pero en una de estas suspenden la cotización, le dan un bajón y me la juegan. De momento, las dos veces que han suspendido cotización ha sido para darle un arreón hacia arriba, pero todo puede ser.


----------



## bertok (6 Jun 2012)

Supermario hits the markets 8:


----------



## peseteuro (6 Jun 2012)

Pues ya está hecha la trampa para gacelas entre los 6.440 y 6.460 ahora toca meterles presión bajista para que suelten la pasta


----------



## Durmiente (6 Jun 2012)

Parece qu eno ha sentado bien la cosa...........


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Jun 2012)

peseteuro dijo:


> Pues ya está hecha la trampa para gacelas entre los 6.440 y 6.460 ahora toca meterles presión bajista para que suelten la pasta



SiyalodecíaFranRelpayasete...


----------



## Lechu (6 Jun 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Me mareo con las Solaria.
> He entrado hace un rato a 0,74 y ya están en 0,87...
> 
> LCIRPM, ya había leído la noticia... yo voy subiendo el SL, pero en una de estas suspenden la cotización, le dan un bajón y me la juegan. De momento, las dos veces que han suspendido cotización ha sido para darle un arreón hacia arriba, pero todo puede ser.



Yo he entrado esta mañana 3000 a 0,65 ya mismo me las quito


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (6 Jun 2012)

Veamos que más dice el Drogui


----------



## Janus (6 Jun 2012)

Alcista rota ..... no se admiten de momento posiciones cortas. Es mandatory.


----------



## bertok (6 Jun 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Alcista rota ..... no se admiten de momento posiciones cortas. Es mandatory.



Llegas a tiempo 8:


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Jun 2012)

lechu dijo:


> Yo he entrado esta mañana 3000 a 0,65 ya mismo me las quito



He pensado en ir descargando, por partes. Según vaya viendo el percal.


----------



## vmmp29 (6 Jun 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Además, hoy es el cumple de pecatita y tengo que comprarle un buen regalo. Mami necesita plusvalías...



cumple un añito? :rolleye::rolleye:


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Jun 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> cumple un añito? :rolleye::rolleye:



Si. 1 añito. Y qué rápido ha pasado...


----------



## Lechu (6 Jun 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> He pensado en ir descargando, por partes. Según vaya viendo el percal.
> 
> Yo no me fió un pelo , llevan buena subida entre ayer y hoy .
> Ya mismo le meto al


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Jun 2012)




----------



## FranR (6 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Antes de pirarme por un buen rato, le voy a dejar mi DESEO, que no tiene porque coincidir con lo que va a pasar. (Realmente veo más saldo comprador, pero no me gusta nada estar tanto tiempo negociando en una zona)
> 
> Por pedir que no quede:
> 
> ...



Se dice, no desees las cosas con mucha insistencia, porque se pueden cumplir....VAMOS GUANOOOOOOOOOOOO

GUA GUA
GUANOOOO








Enhorabuena al Sr. Atman que la ha enganchado biennnn :Aplauso:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (6 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Se dice, no desees las cosas con mucha insistencia, porque se pueden cumplir....VAMOS GUANOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> GUA GUA
> GUANOOOO



Bueno, pero hasta los 6330 y ya, ¿Eh? Luego, a los 17000 del tirón.


----------



## FranR (6 Jun 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Bueno, pero hasta los 6330 y ya, ¿Eh? Luego, a los 17000 del tirón.



Lo firmo Hamijo 

Esperemos no ser pandoreados....

Ha empezado la guerra....:8:


----------



## ghkghk (6 Jun 2012)




----------



## pecata minuta (6 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Lo firmo Hamijo
> 
> Esperemos no ser pandoreados....
> 
> Ha empezado la guerra....:8:



¿Quién contra quién? ¿y quien va ganando?


----------



## FranR (6 Jun 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Quién contra quién? ¿y quien va ganando?




Pues los del 330


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (6 Jun 2012)

Rota la bajista que nos guiaba desde el 8600, ahora hay que fijarse en la alcista que llevamos construyendo desde el 599x. Ahora mismo pasa por 6350 más o menos.

Si hubiéramos hecho suelo(temporal) en 599x, el fibo38,2% desde 8600 nos da 7000 puntos, desde el 8900 7120. 

Saludos...


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Pues los del 330



A ver si para ahí, no vaya a coger carrera hasta los místicos 3000


----------



## FranR (6 Jun 2012)

a 20 HAMIJOS


Agarren sus partes nobles, no se las lleven por delante.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (6 Jun 2012)

6338 y rebote...de momento.

Edito... de momento parao...


----------



## bertok (6 Jun 2012)

Tened mucho cuidado.

Si hicieran un reversal me parto la caja ....

La ruptura "parece" fiable pero no está confirmada.

Suerte


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Jun 2012)

Nos hemos pasado de frenada...


----------



## FranR (6 Jun 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Nos hemos pasado de frenada...



Hamija un error de 7 , cada vez son mas exigentes.


Vamos a tocar de nuevo, ojito a esta.


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Jun 2012)

lechu dijo:


> pecata minuta dijo:
> 
> 
> > He pensado en ir descargando, por partes. Según vaya viendo el percal.
> ...


----------



## FranR (6 Jun 2012)

TOC TOC


QUIEN ES????

Enseñe la patita por debajo la puerta...


----------



## vmmp29 (6 Jun 2012)

espero que no peligren los 330 (1 intento rechazado) menudo rallazo


reventados a ver si los recuperan


----------



## FranR (6 Jun 2012)

Necesito algo más de bajada...lo siento por VDS.

AMONO

62xx


----------



## bertok (6 Jun 2012)

A ver que ocurre ahora que Supermario, por orden de la Merkel, no va a ayudar a los mercados en los términos que éstos le demandan ...


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (6 Jun 2012)

Vamos, valiente. en los soportes se compra, no se vende.


----------



## Lechu (6 Jun 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> lechu dijo:
> 
> 
> > Estoy fuera, no vaya a ser que me pandoreen.
> ...


----------



## FranR (6 Jun 2012)

Vamos patoooo

Dales duro


----------



## Sipanha (6 Jun 2012)

Ha funcionado el canal 1296-1301 en el SPX500 de maravilla, han esperado a Super Mario en 1301 y lo han tirado en dos tandas, una cuando se ha querido comer el plátano de Kong y la otra cuando se ha enganchao los calzoncillos en un peak. ::


----------



## Lem (6 Jun 2012)

no falla Draghi, dónde pone el ojo pone el Pandoro


----------



## FranR (6 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> TOC TOC
> 
> 
> QUIEN ES????
> ...









Sabía que eras tu pandoro, y lo que has enseñado por debajo la puerta no era la patita ¿Verdad?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (6 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Necesito algo más de bajada...lo siento por VDS.
> 
> AMONO
> 
> 62xx



En 6280 (aprox) está la bajista perdida, como lo vuelvan a poner por debajo dejo la bolsa... :XX:


----------



## FranR (6 Jun 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> En 6290 está la bajista perdida, como lo vuelvan a poner por debajo dejo la bolsa... :XX:



Algo más abajo Hamijo, luego tirara arriba como alma que lleva el diablo.


----------



## Durmiente (6 Jun 2012)

Deentro den BBVA, TEF y SAN
Con un par.


----------



## burbubolsa (6 Jun 2012)

¿Quién se ha puesto largo en EURUSD, que está cayendo el guano final anticipadamente?


----------



## FranR (6 Jun 2012)

La base de canal son 6258, sería perfecto.


----------



## bertok (6 Jun 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> Deentro den BBVA, TEF y SAN
> Con un par.



Si te sale bien, es el momento de máxima ganancia. Pero no te fíes y ajusta el SL.

Lo tuyo son huevos para entrar en la mierda de los banquitos patrios :8:


----------



## FranR (6 Jun 2012)

Las probabilidades de guano aumentan a 5....


Ha tocado el 62xx...sigue la senda

Un tirón mas abajo y me entra la orden....


Está entrando volumen en nivel relevante :ouch:

Cago en to...un reversal antes...o tengo que subirme en marcha


----------



## Durmiente (6 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Si te sale bien, es el momento de máxima ganancia. Pero no te fíes y ajusta el SL.
> 
> Lo tuyo son huevos para entrar en la mierda de los banquitos patrios :8:



A la crisis tambièn se le puede llamar con otro nombre: OPORTUNIDAD.

Si sale mal, perderé menos que si me hubiera metido esta mañana no?


----------



## mutiko (6 Jun 2012)

Menudos artistas que son... alcista perdida y se mete debajo de la bajista anterior.


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Jun 2012)




----------



## bertok (6 Jun 2012)

Todavía queda mucha sesión ....


----------



## burbubolsa (6 Jun 2012)

Esto es pelea en el barro; el slippage medio es de 0.45 en el DAX.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (6 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Las probabilidades de guano aumentan a 5....
> 
> 
> Ha tocado el 62xx...sigue la senda
> ...



En el 628x está el fibo61,8% del movimiento 599x-646x, pero no ha llegado ni a tocarlo...

Saludos...

PD: Confiese FranR es el cuidador del churribex... :Aplauso:


----------



## FranR (6 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Todavía queda mucha sesión ....



Apertura USA, cinco minutos antes...ahí está la clave.

Han metido mucho en 330, vamos a tener movimiento violento...200 points de bellón

VAAAMOS ESE VELON CON SOMBRAAAAAA


----------



## burbubolsa (6 Jun 2012)

Los paquetes bajistas del DAX ahora tienen slippage 0.60; están poniendo los elefantes en juego.


----------



## Durmiente (6 Jun 2012)

Se me ha escapado ELE ¡sus *******! habrá que esperarla más arriba


----------



## Sipanha (6 Jun 2012)

Super Mario no imprime porque vé inflación y no da medídas excepcionales para los banquitos....

Bernie dice que por ahora no imprime tampoco... se guarda el comodín del público que no lo puede gastar ahora.

Nos queda la reunión económica del dia 20, hasta entonces....


----------



## FranR (6 Jun 2012)

Relevante..amonos

330 le meten 18 arriba, en pocas velas

Son unos mamonazos..están jugando al despiste.


----------



## burbublase (6 Jun 2012)

lechu dijo:


> Yo he entrado esta mañana 3000 a 0,65 ya mismo me las quito





pecata minuta dijo:


> Me mareo con las Solaria.
> He entrado hace un rato a 0,74 y ya están en 0,87...
> 
> LCIRPM, ya había leído la noticia... yo voy subiendo el SL, pero en una de estas suspenden la cotización, le dan un bajón y me la juegan. De momento, las dos veces que han suspendido cotización ha sido para darle un arreón hacia arriba, pero todo puede ser.



La caballerosidad ha muerto o que?

Enhorabuena para Vds ya ha llegado D. Pepon con adelanto, veo que han hecho caja, y buen regalo a su pequeno/a

Un Payaso de regalo, que el FranR hace cosas de estas, pero con contratos de esos "malosos".







Hoy mucha "crema" no?


----------



## Durmiente (6 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Relevante..amonos



Bonito moñecuelo.... pardiez......


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Jun 2012)

Hoy hay barbas...


----------



## mutiko (6 Jun 2012)

burbublase dijo:


> La caballerosidad ha muerto o que?
> 
> Enhorabuena para Vds ya ha llegado D. Pepon con adelanto, veo que han hecho caja, y buen regalo a su pequeno/a
> 
> ...



No habia visto los mensajes, enhorabuena de mi parte tambien a los ex-himbersores de solaria. Espero que no les venga bien para tapar los rotos anteriores, es decir, espero que no tengan esos rotos que tapar.


----------



## burbubolsa (6 Jun 2012)

En el DAX están ahora usando niveles de ayer! El 6000 ya no es soporte... sobre el papel.


----------



## burbubolsa (6 Jun 2012)

burbublase dijo:


> La caballerosidad ha muerto o que?
> 
> Enhorabuena para Vds ya ha llegado D. Pepon con adelanto, veo que han hecho caja, y buen regalo a su pequeno/a
> 
> ...



Cuente qué hacen en la mazmorra esa. De paso envíeme un troyano o dos, que quiero ver su ip.


----------



## burbubolsa (6 Jun 2012)

Pedazo de suelo del AUD, con cambio de estructura de mercado hace 3 semanas escasas. Para los aficionados a las cuentas en divisas, como yo.


----------



## burbublase (6 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> En el DAX están ahora usando niveles de ayer! El 6000 ya no es soporte... sobre el papel.



Ha asomado la cabeza por encima de la parte de abajo de la bajista, y se la han cortado, no me extranaria que al final lo dejasen en los 6040-45.

Quieren hacen un octubre-rosa, pero un poquito antes.


----------



## burbubolsa (6 Jun 2012)

burbublase dijo:


> Ha asomado la cabeza por encima de la parte de abajo de la bajista, y se la han cortado, no me extranaria que al final lo dejasen en los 6040-45.
> 
> Quieren hacen un octubre-rosa, pero un poquito antes.



6045 es el R1, suena razonable. Está bien saber lo del octubre rojo. No había visto la gráfica de la bolsa griega, y depués de comprobar los efectos del rescate, apuesto por L con palito bajo muy largo. Las alzas recientes son defensas antiOPA. Sinceramente, dudo de la capacidad de los funcionarios €peos de evaluar la situación española.


----------



## Durmiente (6 Jun 2012)

El SP por encima de 1300


----------



## Lechu (6 Jun 2012)

mutiko dijo:


> No habia visto los mensajes, enhorabuena de mi parte tambien a los ex-himbersores de solaria. Espero que no les venga bien para tapar los rotos anteriores, es decir, espero que no tengan esos rotos que tapar.



GRACIAS .
Yo no tengo rotos anteriores, saco la cabeza de la trinchera de vez en cuando pero rapidito para dentro a esperar la orden de ataque del señor bertok


----------



## bertok (6 Jun 2012)

Les leo esta noche.

No hagan el tolaina.


----------



## FranR (6 Jun 2012)

Según Luis en 1299 entraban de nuevo medianos, nosotros en techo de canal alcista



FranR dijo:


> Esa última vela nos sitúa justo donde quieren ellos, sus muelas toas.
> 
> 
> Niveles para mañana:
> ...


----------



## Durmiente (6 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Les leo esta noche.
> 
> No hagan el tolaina.



A la espera de sus ordenes para el segundo cargador....


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Jun 2012)

Como lo busquen parten por la mitad la subida y dejan a los largos con el culo como florero...


----------



## ponzi (6 Jun 2012)

Que gozada, vaya tres dias que llevamos. 

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## pollastre (6 Jun 2012)

Hamijo del circuito circense, no se cebe conmigo... más quisiera yo haber podido acompañarle hoy, más, ¡ay! obligaciones del "negosi" me han tenido toda la mañana petada.

Con decirle que hoy ni siquiera he podido entrar a operar.... con eso se lo he dicho todo ::





FranR dijo:


> Amonos maestro
> 
> No tiene emoción Maese
> 
> ...


----------



## diosmercado (6 Jun 2012)

USA esta dispadado. Tremendo el petardazo al alza que han metido. 

Parece que es a europa a la que le pesa el culo ahora.


----------



## peseteuro (6 Jun 2012)

Todavía terminamos en verde pero con velote de cuerpo rojo y larga sombra


----------



## Durmiente (6 Jun 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> USA esta dispadado. Tremendo el petardazo al alza que han metido.
> 
> Parece que es a europa a la que le pesa el culo ahora.



Chissssstt!

Pero dilo en voz baja, que como se sientan protagonistas, el SP pierde el 1300, aunque sólo sea por J+o+d+e+r


----------



## burbubolsa (6 Jun 2012)

El NYMEX.CL cae con gap.


----------



## optimistic1985 (6 Jun 2012)

se derrumba la prima de riesgo


----------



## Durmiente (6 Jun 2012)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> se derrumba la prima de riesgo



Como siga así... completará una caída cercana al ¡¡¡ 10% !!!! en unos pocos días...


----------



## Maravedi (6 Jun 2012)

Vamos a los 6350 ,por que ?por que ?por que?


----------



## diosmercado (6 Jun 2012)

Venga, mas euforia y leña al fuego!!!! USA desbocada, como lo estaban deseando alla. De esta petamos todo.

Por cierto, a que se debe esta fuerte subida?? no me refiero a noticias ni nada. Tecnicamente no mas.

Gracias por adelantado.


----------



## Sipanha (6 Jun 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Venga, mas euforia y leña al fuego!!!! USA desbocada, como lo estaban deseando alla. De esta petamos todo.
> 
> Por cierto, a que se debe esta fuerte subida?? no me refiero a noticias ni nada. Tecnicamente no mas
> Gracias por adelantado.



"In Bernake We Trust"

Por lo visto habla luego.


----------



## burbubolsa (6 Jun 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Venga, mas euforia y leña al fuego!!!! USA desbocada, como lo estaban deseando alla. De esta petamos todo.
> 
> Por cierto, a que se debe esta fuerte subida?? no me refiero a noticias ni nada. Tecnicamente no mas.
> 
> Gracias por adelantado.



¿A qué se debió la bajada del viernes? La razón es la misma: echar a minoristas del mercado.


----------



## LÁNGARO (6 Jun 2012)

un pajarito me ha dicho que se han firmado otros 2 contratos en TR......
ya van 4


----------



## ponzi (6 Jun 2012)

parece que hemos cogido las escaleras mecánicas a toda pastilla. Que gozada todo en verde

[YOUTUBE]2Bd4YCbs3oY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## optimistic1985 (6 Jun 2012)

Joder, vaya silencio tan atronador que hay en el hilo cuando sube la bolsa xD


----------



## The Hellion (6 Jun 2012)

1. Unos clientes declaran junio el mes del pago opcional. 

2. Mi 540 entrega su alma mecánica. 

3. Se me escapa el repunte de la bolsa (aunque para lo que me iba a servir a la vista de 1 y 2; bueno, tal vez para pagar el cenicero opcional del siguiente). 

4. 
[YOUTUBE]sL9iuAd93B8[/YOUTUBE]

5. ¿Alguien tiene una invitación a forocoches?::::


----------



## Durmiente (6 Jun 2012)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Joder, vaya silencio tan atronador que hay en el hilo cuando sube la bolsa xD



La verdad es que ya nos merecíamos (algunos) una alegría para el cuerpo.
Y lo peor es que he decidido quedarme comprado. O sea, locura total.
Me estoy desquitando parte de las pérdida del negro mes de mayo. 
(Una alegría p'a mi cuerpo).

Espero que los SL me protejan para mañana si la cosa vuelve a su cauce, porque ya e digo que me quedo comprado (y a la espera de las órdenes del coronel Bertok, claro)


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (6 Jun 2012)

Vamos a ver señor Bertok..

Pero ehto que ehh???

Sigue usté en su trinchera? Hasta cuando?::


----------



## Durmiente (6 Jun 2012)

Esta noche os leo un rato, hasta luego


----------



## mutiko (6 Jun 2012)

Ahora mismo no tengo el dato exacto pero diria que ha vuelto al seno de la alcista. Dia de mareo y diria que mañana el dia va a seguir alcista. Mañana podria ser el Dia D. Comandante bertok: ¡sus ordenes!

Enviado desde mi U8120 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## diosmercado (6 Jun 2012)

Me resulta raro, y mira que ha pasado muchas veces, ver una sesion como esta en la que las bolsas suben de forma abultada y las commodities de la misma manera.

Cosas mias.


----------



## Claca (6 Jun 2012)

DAX:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ex-35-mayo-2012-1a-parte-274.html#post6317553

De hace un mes, pero, si el gráfico las tuviera, no habría que cambiar ni una coma:







Misma estructura bajista de corto plazo, ahora en tercero impulso bajista. De momento el rebote es lo que es.


----------



## vmmp29 (6 Jun 2012)

ni¡veles para mañana estimadisimo señor FranR


----------



## ponzi (6 Jun 2012)

Cuidado con invertir en cajas o bancos. Incluso deuda subordinada,pagares u otros pasivos del banco (bruselas va reestructuras las cajas y bancos que sean necesarios a traves de sus acreedores, al estilo societario americano) A mi me parece una medida muy buena pero ojo con los bancos estos meses todos van a querer que seamos sus acreedores para convertirnos meses despues en accionistas...como las preferentes pero a lo bestia

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## mutiko (6 Jun 2012)

Claca dijo:


> DAX:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ex-35-mayo-2012-1a-parte-274.html#post6317553
> 
> ...



Y en el ibex lo mismo, no creo que llegue la cosa muy lejos. Por fundamental hay muchas cosas que arreglar todavia. Pero si se puede aprovechar...

Enviado desde mi U8120 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Arminio_borrado (6 Jun 2012)

Si ya os lo decía yo 8:



Arminio dijo:


> Tras la batalla en los 6700, parece que vamos a los 59XX. ¿Rebotará ahí? ni puta idea. Pero desde luego que sería un punto perfecto para hacerlo. Ahora mismo las noticias son apocalípticas, todo el mundo ve guano por todas partes, tanto los foreros antiguos del hilo como los nuevos que han venido estos días. Sería la tormenta perfecta para meter una sacudida para arriba en un pispas
> .......


----------



## Claca (6 Jun 2012)

STOXX:







Esos 2.190 son la referencia más importante por arriba en el corto plazo. Mientras no se superen, el rebote no tendrá la más mínima continuidad.


----------



## Mulder (6 Jun 2012)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido alto y el saldo diario negativo.

La sesión de hoy ha tenido bastante actividad y, a diferencia de ayer, las 'fotos' con distintos umbrales de volumen coinciden bastante entre ellas, aunque se ven más ventas en umbrales bajos (más gaceleros) que en los altos (más leoncios). En esta ocasión también hemos tenido una actividad similar por la mañana y por la tarde, con esto el saldo máximo del día se ha hecho a las 13:45 en 6405 y el mínimo ya en subasta, es decir, un día de más a menos, aunque el precio no lo haya reflejado en absoluto.

En subasta han comprado unos 53 contratos.

En resumen, ayer tenía algunas dudas pero hoy el tema está más claro, primero lo han subido para luego ponerse a distribuir por las alturas. Por eso para mañana espero gap a la baja y/o bajadas durante la primera parte de la mañana.


----------



## ghkghk (6 Jun 2012)

Mañana es una de esas jornadas en las que sube un 4.2% y los que llevamos un trecho aun seguiremos con perdidas y los que llevan tiempo esperando ven que con la tonteria lleva un 10% desde minimos y les da vertigo entrar... Al final, se lo llevan todo.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ponzi (6 Jun 2012)

Claca dijo:


> STOXX:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Como ves el sp500?

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Claca (6 Jun 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Mañana es una de esas jornadas en las que sube un 4.2% y los que llevamos un trecho aun seguiremos con perdidas y los que llevan tiempo esperando ven que con la tonteria lleva un 10% desde minimos y les da vertigo entrar... Al final, se lo llevan todo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2



Si sube eso, alégrate, que no se quedará ahí, sino que le meterán más caña pepónica. A muy corto los índices siguen alcistas, pero la resistencia relevante, siempre en mi opinión, ni siquiera la hemos alcanzado todavía. En la casa de campo está comentado.


----------



## Claca (6 Jun 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Como ves el sp500?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...012-mes-del-juicio-final-167.html#post6468487

Aquí está el DOW comentado... se aplica perfectamente al SP500. En estos momentos se juega deshacer la estructura bajista expuesta, y cuidado, que eso no implica un giro al alza, simplemente anular los objetivos bajistas, lo cual tiene su lógica por la zona de soporte y viendo que cumplió ya con el planteamiento bajista más fiable. En el caso de que lo consiga quedaría lateral.


----------



## vyk (6 Jun 2012)

¿Habéis visto este hilo?

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/315141-union-santander-bbva.html

-----------

Banco Santander, S.A. (ADR): NYSE:STD quotes & news - Google Finance

Banco Bilbao Vizcaya Argentaria SA (ADR): NYSE:BBVA quotes & news - Google Finance


----------



## Ajetreo (6 Jun 2012)

Cachis, jo***der, Toodo el día de viaje,me he perdido la salida de la trinchera. (hemos salido? Verdad) 
pero:

He encontrado piso


----------



## ghkghk (6 Jun 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Cachis, jo***der, Toodo el día de viaje,me he perdido la salida de la trinchera. (hemos salido? Verdad)
> pero:
> 
> He encontrado piso



Eso no se puede dejar caer asi! Cuente que aqui somos algunos visilleros y todos cotillas!

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## atman (6 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Se dice, no desees las cosas con mucha insistencia, porque se pueden cumplir....VAMOS GUANOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> GUA GUA
> GUANOOOO
> ...



: ¡Gracias! 

Alguna hay que ir ganando... sino... :cook:


----------



## Ajetreo (6 Jun 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Eso no se puede dejar caer asi! Cuente que aqui somos algunos visilleros y todos cotillas!
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2



Cuando este en casa que tengo mala cobertura con tanto túnel


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Jun 2012)

Unos minutillos para el barbas...


----------



## Jarlaxe (6 Jun 2012)

Rescate light para Hispania...

Un rescate "limitado": España recibirá al menos 80.000 millones, según el Financial Times - elEconomista.es


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Jun 2012)

Jarlaxe dijo:


> Rescate light para Hispania...
> 
> Un rescate "limitado": España recibirá al menos 80.000 millones, según el Financial Times - elEconomista.es



Con eso no tiene ni para pagar los costes fijos de los castuzos y fauna asociada...

¡¡Otra de quisquillas!!


----------



## atman (6 Jun 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Cuidado con invertir en cajas o bancos. Incluso deuda subordinada,pagares u otros pasivos del banco (bruselas va reestructuras las cajas y bancos que sean necesarios a traves de sus acreedores, al estilo societario americano) A mi me parece una medida muy buena pero ojo con los bancos estos meses todos van a querer que seamos sus acreedores para convertirnos meses despues en accionistas...como las preferentes pero a lo bestia
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2



...y los Cocos que están de moda. Y recuerden (aquellos que nos leen) que sus fonditos de inversión y planes de pensiones TAMBIEN están invirtiendo en esas cosas... mírenselo bien... será por avisar y por ser pesados con el tema... no me lloren luego, que al final su impericia la pagamos los demás...


----------



## diosmercado (6 Jun 2012)

Sabeis algo del bernanke?? no leo nada por ahi.


----------



## atman (6 Jun 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Cachis, jo***der, Toodo el día de viaje,me he perdido la salida de la trinchera. (hemos salido? Verdad)
> pero:
> 
> He encontrado piso



Felicidades!!


----------



## atman (6 Jun 2012)

vyk dijo:


> ¿Habéis visto este hilo?
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/315141-union-santander-bbva.html



Venía yo bastante contento con el día de hoy... así mejor no lo estropeamos... si me pongo a hablar de eso, hay que trasladar el foro a Veteranos...


----------



## Durmiente (6 Jun 2012)

atman dijo:


> Venía yo bastante contento con el día de hoy... así mejor no lo estropeamos... si me pongo a hablar de eso, hay que trasladar el foro a Veteranos...



Es para meter al becario en la cárcel...


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Jun 2012)

Ajetreo, cuente sobre el piso, cuente.
Queremos de saber.
¿Son bonitos los visillos?
Animo, wapissima.


----------



## diosmercado (6 Jun 2012)

El dow jones acercandose a maximos de nuevo. USA ya ha finiquitado su mini-guano. Quiza un ultimo aviso pre-elecotral y luego lo que tenga que ser sera...


----------



## atman (6 Jun 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Ajetreo, cuente sobre el piso, cuente.
> Queremos de saber.
> ¿Son bonitos los visillos?
> Animo, wapissima.



Ya llegué a leer. Felicidades a Pecatita. Enséñele hoy el hilo para que vea los dibujitos de Pocoyó que le han puesto, que seguro que le pirran, sobre todo Elly..... :X


----------



## atman (6 Jun 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> El dow jones acercandose a maximos de nuevo. USA ya ha finiquitado su mini-guano. Quiza un ultimo aviso pre-elecotral y luego lo que tenga que ser sera...



A menos que abran las compuertas y empiecen a desembalsar otra riada de dinero... insisto, a Obama se la preparan, tumbándole los mercados...

Él lo sabe. Lo tiene que saber. Veremos quien tiene por los huevos a quien...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Jun 2012)

Fusion BBVA-SANTANDER? Ma queao muerta.

Pecatita dile a tu mama que te compre unas accioncillas para el dia de mañana. Feliz cumpleaños y que cumplas muchos mas.

Sr.Atman, es usted el nuevo gafe? Quien es el gafe ahora? Sere yo?
El jodido FranR nos esta vacilando, es un leoncio y sube gif del pocoyo para regocijo.
Señorita Ajetreo enhorabuena por su piso, ahora toca lo mas dificil, el color de las paredes.

Mr.P el libro de roldan ya te lo has leido eh pillin?


----------



## diosmercado (6 Jun 2012)

atman dijo:


> A menos que abran las compuertas y empiecen a desembalsar otra riada de dinero... insisto, a Obama se la preparan, tumbándole los mercados...
> 
> Él lo sabe. Lo tiene que saber. Veremos quien tiene por los huevos a quien...



Ese es mi punto de vista. El moreno no mola y hay que hacerle la cama. Ahora, a ver a quien colocan claro.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (6 Jun 2012)

Visión del ibex.





El ibex ha roto el canal bajista, cierto, aunque el rango del canal no le da para ir más allá de los 6670 y hasta que no supere los 6685, no anularía la 2º bajista con objetivo 5890 +-. Ahora vamos por el canalito alcista, hemos realizado un primer impulso sin corregir a un fibo (las subidas son + ajustadas a fibos que las bajadas, que suelen ser + verticales).
Mañana podría empezar durante unas horillas bajanda quizás hasta los 6350 (lado inferior del canal) y por debajo de 6340 nos podríamos ir a los 6220-6200.
Por arriba, yo esperaría a romper los 6470 para meter un largo (o bien meterlo en los 6350 si empieza bajando, salir si cae de 6340 o meterlo en los 6220). Por debajo de 6200 salimos (entrariamos de nuevo en el canal y buscariamos objetivo).
Pues nada, como siempre, a ver qué ocurre.
Visión de telefónica:





El objetivo son los 9,80. Subimos el stop de los 9,12 a los 9,46 (aunque si cae de los 9,45, podríamos intentar largos en los 9,35 con stop en los 9,25).
San
A ver, no voy a poner nada. Si caemos entre 4,56-4,44 entramos (si, digo si caemos) con largos con stop en esos 4,44-4,42 y después superamos esos 4,74-4,75 incrementamos largos (a simple vista se puede ver pq)


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Jun 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Pecatita dile a tu mama que te compre unas accioncillas para el dia de mañana. Feliz cumpleaños y que cumplas muchos mas.



Jajaja, ya las tiene, unas SAN a 6,44 no me las quito de encima tan facilmente...


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (6 Jun 2012)

Nada, una cosilla. Gamesa, que la hemos visto estos días muy bajista, se ha parado justo en estas últimas 4 horas en el fibo del 61,8% de la subida inicial al tick. Se podría intentar largos en estos niveles con stop cercano en los 1,53 confirmados por encima de 1,66.





Hasta mañana.


----------



## FranR (6 Jun 2012)

Un post regalito para Pecatita (con publicidad subliminal, que ahora lo pillan todo)







Los bancos no son tus amigos.








Los pisos SI bajan







Chatear en el hilo del HVEI35 es superguay







MIRA PECATITA TE ESTÁN MIRANDO A TI SALUDAAAA!!!!!!!


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Jun 2012)

Pero ijamia del san noooooooooooooooooooo.

O igual de aqui a unos años pegan un pelotazo con la compra del BBVA, del banco aleman, del bank of america y no se que coñ.o mas y acaba pecatita siendo la nueva botin.

Te imaginas a tu hija usando las toallitas bronceadoras del mercadona? Te imaginas? Es lo que quires para ella?

Habla? cuales han sido sus primeras palabras? mama no quiero san? sabe decir BMW?por que no sabe? Es que no le enseñas nada de provecho?

Jo no me acuerdo de cuando tenia 2 años, pero seguramente era increiblemente feliz.


----------



## burbubolsa (6 Jun 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Jo no me acuerdo de cuando tenia 2 años, pero seguramente era increiblemente feliz.



Mi programa favorito de la tele con 2 años.
[YOUTUBE]QHm7fNDDY9Y[/YOUTUBE]

Por cierto, qué es el Delta[TS]?


----------



## FranR (6 Jun 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Hamijo del circuito circense, no se cebe conmigo... más quisiera yo haber podido acompañarle hoy, más, ¡ay! obligaciones del "negosi" me han tenido toda la mañana petada.
> 
> Con decirle que hoy ni siquiera he podido entrar a operar.... con eso se lo he dicho todo ::



No se preocupe, como ya he dicho esta mañana, voy a dejar los niveles unas jornadas y me paso al ANALISIS TESNICO.... 









sus vais a quedar con las patas colgando.

Aproveche maese para recuperar terreno.


----------



## Silenciosa (6 Jun 2012)

Mierda de día.

Enorme, gigante y descomunal mierda de día.

Estudia hija, vete a la universidad y hazte persona de provecho...eso decía mi madre¡¡ y lo feliz que hubiese sido siguiendo mi vocación infantil?

Quería ser MONJA.

ayyyyyyyyyyy omá.


----------



## FranR (6 Jun 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Mierda de día.
> 
> Enorme, gigante y descomunal mierda de día.
> 
> ...



Aquí surgen grandes ideas mmmmmmmmmmm..


----------



## paulistano (6 Jun 2012)

BUenas noches, aprovecho a saludar en este día en el que los largos tenemos la esperanza de alargar un poco más la sombra de pepón y entrar en ganancias...que no todos los días se puede decir que no a Pandoro...así se ha puesto cuando le he dicho que vuelva otro día:












Futuros ligeramente verdes:Baile:


----------



## diosmercado (6 Jun 2012)

USA puliendose maximos. Mañana seguiremos subiendo pues, salvo catastrofe.

Como un cohete, 1310 reventados. hasta nuevas bajadas, desaparezco del mapa. 

Bon voyage.


----------



## Mulder (6 Jun 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Ajetreo, cuente sobre el piso, cuente.
> Queremos de saber.
> *¿Son bonitos los visillos?*
> Animo, wapissima.



A veces te gastas una ironía muy fina :XX:

Felicidades a pecatita de mi parte, cómprale unas acciones de SAN que ahora están baratas, lo digo por si no es verdad eso de que vienen con un pan bajo el brazo ::

Bueno mejor espera a mitad de julio y de momento le das un vale


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Jun 2012)

Dios, que monstrenco


----------



## The Hellion (6 Jun 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Mierda de día.
> 
> Enorme, gigante y descomunal mierda de día.
> 
> ...



Seguramente lo suyo será peor (aunque también pasará), pero que este tenga que ser mi primer siyalodecíayo :XX::XX:



The Hellion dijo:


> 1. Unos clientes declaran junio el mes del pago opcional.
> 
> 2. Mi 540 entrega su alma mecánica.
> 
> ...




En fin. Por si quiere algo más relajado que Joey Ramone

[YOUTUBE]V1bFr2SWP1I[/YOUTUBE]

Y tómese uno de estos, que después la vida sabe mejor:


----------



## bertok (6 Jun 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> La verdad es que ya nos merecíamos (algunos) una alegría para el cuerpo.
> Y lo peor es que he decidido quedarme comprado. O sea, locura total.
> Me estoy desquitando parte de las pérdida del negro mes de mayo.
> (Una alegría p'a mi cuerpo).
> ...



Ya están confirmadas todas las señales que esperaba.

En la sesión de mañana, salvo mandrilada extraña, saldremos de caza ::


----------



## diosmercado (6 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Ya están confirmadas todas las señales que esperaba.
> 
> En la sesión de mañana, salvo mandrilada extraña, saldremos de caza ::



Cambia tu firma, que se queda vieja ya.

Buena suerte en la operacion.

Vaya cierre americano, en todo lo alto. No se andan en hostias. 12400 dow, 280 puntos de subida, hacia tiempo que no se veia una como esta y en el after siguen metiendole caña.


----------



## FranR (6 Jun 2012)

Bua que final está teniendo el SP...Luis ande andas?


----------



## burbubolsa (6 Jun 2012)

Subasta de cierre del DAX, -74 de volumen neto y subida de precio de 3 puntos y medio. Han metido órdenes a la baja de poco slippage (de alta tecnología, como diría algún pollo).


----------



## bertok (6 Jun 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Cambia tu firma, que se queda vieja ya.
> 
> Buena suerte en la operacion.
> 
> Vaya cierre americano, en todo lo alto. No se andan en hostias. 12400 dow, 280 puntos de subida, hacia tiempo que no se veia una como esta y en el after siguen metiendole caña.



Lo único que me genera *muchas dudas* es la vela del SP de hoy. Muy mala vela para los alcistas.

Mañana habrá uqe seguir la sesión de cerca y analizarla en detalle con esto que comento y la info de distribución del Maestro Mulder.


----------



## diosmercado (6 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Lo único que me genera *muchas dudas* es la vela del SP de hoy. Muy mala vela para los alcistas.
> 
> Mañana habrá uqe seguir la sesión de cerca y analizarla en detalle con esto que comento y la info de distribución del Maestro Mulder.



Aun asi suerte, pues bastante haces con analizar y dar consejos que encima cantas el momento oportuno de caza.


----------



## Silenciosa (6 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Ya están confirmadas todas las señales que esperaba.
> 
> En la sesión de mañana, salvo mandrilada extraña, saldremos de caza ::



Yo llevo unn buen pico haciendo el gilipollas los dos últimos días.

Pero he entrado y salido varias veces.

Me da no se que, que que se yo quedarme dentro.


----------



## R3v3nANT (6 Jun 2012)

No encontraba el hilo..... Los señores de la envidia nos han quitado las 5 estrellas.

Votad malditos!


----------



## burbubolsa (6 Jun 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> No encontraba el hilo..... Los señores de la envidia nos han quitado las 5 estrellas.
> 
> Votad malditos!



Yo y mi ejército de grid scalpers ya no votamos este hilo.


----------



## FranR (6 Jun 2012)

Análisis técnico + niveles. Luego lo explico si no me sienta mal la Casera con Don Simón.


----------



## R3v3nANT (6 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Yo y mi ejército de grid scalpers ya no votamos este hilo.



Gracias! No le diga a nuestro querido líder que ha votado con todos sus multinicks o nos lo cierran ::


----------



## R3v3nANT (6 Jun 2012)

Seguid votando.... los cabrones están abriendo cortos a destajo.... ya hemos pasado el fibo del 61% y vencido la resitencia del 4,25..... VAMOS COÑO!!!!!


----------



## FranR (6 Jun 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Gracias! No le diga a nuestro querido líder que ha votado con todos sus multinicks o nos lo cierran ::


----------



## gamba (6 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Análisis técnico + niveles. Luego lo explico si no me sienta mal la Casera con Don Simón.



Esa raya y los circulitos que mi mente asocian a un falo significan algo en concreto?


----------



## Ajetreo (6 Jun 2012)

A todos los interesados en conocer si los visillos del piso de Ajetreo son horteras o de fino encaje les diré que

Ni tiene , ni pienso poner ​
Es un cuarto piso y el edificio de enfrente solo tiene segundo, así que no me hacen falta

Bueno, para mis próximos dos - tres años en bcn creo que he encontrado lo que buscaba.

En pleno centro de la ciudad, accesible, ascensor grande y plaza de garaje, finca de 8 años, bomba de frío-calor central con termostato y contador individual. 

Y tengo una de las mejores granjas de Barcelona al lado de casa. :baba::baba:


----------



## burbubolsa (6 Jun 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Gracias! No le diga a nuestro querido líder que ha votado con todos sus multinicks o nos lo cierran ::



No son multinicks. Son robots java que hacen invocaciones http con ipspoofing. Uso patrones aleatorios de espaciado de llamadas para simular cierta humanidad.


----------



## Ajetreo (6 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Análisis técnico + niveles. Luego lo explico si no me sienta mal la Casera con Don Simón.



Más le vale que se explique que a mi me ha empanado


----------



## Durmiente (6 Jun 2012)

Buenas noches...

¡¡¡ Coronel Bertok !!! 

¡¡¡ Coronel Bertok !!! 

¿Estrategia SALIDA DE LA TRINCHERA sin dejar enemigos vivos?

¿Estrategia SEGUIMOS DENTRO DEL CAPARAZÓN?

¿Estrategia alternativa? ¿Salimos por patas? ..... TENGO MIEDO

Corto y cambio



¡¡¡ Coronel Bertok !!! 


¡¡¡ Coronel Bertok !!! ......


----------



## bertok (6 Jun 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> Buenas noches...
> 
> ¡¡¡ Coronel Bertok !!!
> 
> ...



Estate tranquilo y no te adelantes hasta ver bien la sesión de mañana.

Corto y cierro.


----------



## Durmiente (6 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Análisis técnico + niveles. Luego lo explico si no me sienta mal la Casera con Don Simón.



¿Tu no eras de gin-tonics?


----------



## Durmiente (6 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Estate tranquilo y no te adelantes hasta ver bien la sesión de mañana.
> 
> Corto y cierro.



Sórdenes ...

¡¡¡ Coronel Bertok !!! 

(No le diré que ya tengo usado un tercio del cargador... ahora que no me oye)


----------



## paulistano (6 Jun 2012)

Buenas, soy nuevo en este hilo....5 estrellas....

























inocho:


----------



## Durmiente (6 Jun 2012)

No es por nada pero lo que cotiza de BBVA en NY ha cerrado con una subida de casi un +5%....

Banco Bilbao Vizcaya Argentaria SA (ADR): NYSE:BBVA quotes & news - Google Finance


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Jun 2012)

bueno señores tradels , aze unos days me salto el stop , lo que me obligo a descansar porque servidor estaba agotado mentalmente ::

vengo para decirles que esta es la buena , los larguistas en acciones compren sin miedo , lo que hemos visto en el ibex en los 6000 a sido una trampa para osos y lo mismo en el sp500 perdiendo falsamente la MM200 ::

si tienen algo de imaginacion podran ver como se desarrollara el rebote  

finalmente recordarles que tuvimos trampa entonces es la buena seguro y que tenemos vencimiento trimestral el proximo viernes , bajista rota y demas si con eso no tienen suficiente es que son boludos :fiufiu:


----------



## Durmiente (6 Jun 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> A todos los interesados en conocer si los visillos del piso de Ajetreo son horteras o de fino encaje les diré que
> 
> Ni tiene , ni pienso poner ​
> Es un cuarto piso y el edificio de enfrente solo tiene segundo, así que no me hacen falta
> ...



Mírate lo de los visillos que puede ser una buena inversión a medio-largo plazo....


----------



## Durmiente (6 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> bueno señores tradels , aze unos days me salto el stop , lo que me obligo a descansar porque servidor estaba agotado mentalmente ::
> 
> vengo para decirles que esta es la buena , los larguistas en acciones compren sin miedo , lo que hemos visto en el ibex en los 6000 a sido una trampa para osos y lo mismo en el sp500 perdiendo falsamente la MM200 ::
> 
> ...



Ojalá lleves razón...


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (6 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Estate tranquilo y no te adelantes hasta ver bien la sesión de mañana.
> 
> Corto y cierro.



Bertok, que presión te meten jeje!!. Yo le diría que esto no es un suelo, digamos que estamos haciendo v de una w que sería el suelo real y aún no sabemos si esa 2ª v será algo + alta o + baja que la primera. Los 6680 serán la clavicular, pienso


----------



## diosmercado (6 Jun 2012)

Carai, estan algunos mas largos que la verga del vidal. MV, buena historieta, cuando salga el comic me lo compro fijo.


----------



## Durmiente (6 Jun 2012)

De todos modos, este mes va a ser bueno para mí porque ya tengo (re) decidido que me voy a poner corto en TOBACCO.
Bueno, cortos no. Que voy a salir por patas.
(Ni se os ocurra comprar Altadis a partir del 1 de Julio. OS ARRUINARÉIS)


----------



## bertok (6 Jun 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Bertok, que presión te meten jeje!!. Yo le diría que esto no es un suelo, digamos que estamos haciendo v de una w que sería el suelo real y aún no sabemos si esa 2ª v será algo + alta o + baja que la primera. Los 6680 serán la clavicular, pienso



En esto de los mercados no me influye nadie.

Me equivoco como todo el mundo pero tengo las ideas claras.

Estoy de acuerdo en que hay algo que no me gusta, andaré con mucho cuidado porque no me gusta perder ::


----------



## The Hellion (6 Jun 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> A todos los interesados en conocer si los visillos del piso de Ajetreo son horteras o de fino encaje les diré que
> 
> Ni tiene , ni pienso poner ​
> *Es un cuarto piso y el edificio de enfrente solo tiene segundo, así que no me hacen falta
> ...



No se fíe, están por todas partes


----------



## R3v3nANT (6 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> No son multinicks. Son robots java que hacen invocaciones http con ipspoofing. Uso patrones aleatorios de espaciado de llamadas para simular cierta humanidad.



Claro, claro.... usted llámelos como quiera, pero no olvide la medicación.


----------



## The Hellion (6 Jun 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Claro, claro.... usted llámelos como quiera, pero no olvide la medicación.


----------



## Janus (6 Jun 2012)

Bueno, pues sí que ha dado juego el SP. Ahora viene resolver la siguiente duda.

Algunos están pensando en si es momento de entrar ..... pero otros están pensando en que ya llevan parte de la subida y ahora toca discernir si es momento de salir o mantener. El SP se enfrenta en breve a los 1335/40 y ese es un nivel relevante. Si lo supera, cambiará todo de color de forma sustancial. Pero no se puede descartar que rebote hacia abajo.

Por abajo, se ha cumplido el nivel target de bajada (sobre los 1260/5 que venían siendo también el arranque del año). Y tiene como apoyo el que hoy realmente han subido mucho los bancos usanos y con un volumen muy importante.

En el IBEX han superado la bajista pero tampoco es que sea algo con lo que ir a tope con ello. Se puede superar una bajista para definir otra bajista de menor pendiente. Si va a haber un viaje muy largo hacia arriba ..... lo normal es que extremaran el dolor por abajo para ir solitos en el primer tramo del trayecto. Si ese trayecto ya ha comenzado, no tengan duda de que vendrá en breve un par de trallazos para asustar a la peña y que los más posibles se apeen del bus.


----------



## burbubolsa (6 Jun 2012)

Si no respondo a las provocaciones es porque ni merece la pena prestar atención a las payasadas sin gracia.


----------



## Sipanha (6 Jun 2012)

Bueno, voy a dar mi punto de vista del SPX, soy novato total, pero esta es mi impresión.

Primero lo que ha dicho el barbas:

FED SAYS `*HIRING WAS STEADY* OR SHOWED A MODEST INCREASE'
FED SAYS *ECONOMY EXPANDED* AT `MODERATE PACE' LAST MONTH
FED SAYS `*AUTOMOBILE SALES* GENERALLY REMAINED *STRONG*'
FED: `CONTACTS WERE SLIGHTLY MORE GUARDED IN THEIR OPTIMISM'
FED SAYS `*INFLATION REMAINED MODEST* ACROSS DISTRICTS'
FED SAYS *MANUFACTURING EXPANDED*, CONSUMER SPENDING WAS STEADY
FED ECONOMIC SURVEY COVERS PERIOD FROM LATE APRIL UNTIL MAY 25
FED SAYS *DEMAND WAS STRONGEST IN AUTO AND STEEL* MANUFACTURING


Bueno, está claro, el barbas no quiere imprimir todavía.
Lo que me lía es que se debería de estar cayendo ahora mismo y además intensamente, porque las bolsas son Yonkis del QE, y cuando no hay, se baja.
Sin embargo, vamos para arriba.

Podría ser un rebote técnico por sobreventa.
Podría ser un rebote en los 126x porque tocaba.
Podría ser un horno cargándose de gacelas... pero esto último lo dudo, porque creo que las gacelas están todas ya escarmentadas.

Os dejo dos escenários que se me pasan por los ojos ahora mismo, el de rebote corto y pabajo y el de rebote largo (y pabajo también).

Lo que por ahora no contemplo es volver a los máximos y además superarlos, sin QE por medio, nasti monasti.

Otra cosa es que el Super Mario le dé una seta al barbas y se pongan los dos a imprimir billetitos con la cara de Donkey Kong, en ese caso tos parriba.


Rebote corto:






Rebote largo:






Disclaimer: Forero en prácticas, tomar este post como pensamientos en voz alta ó apuntes en "mi querído diário". ::

EDIT: El gráfico del rebote corto sería más QE friendly, pero le vendría mal a Ohmama, ya que significaría caida generalizadas en la economía real.
El del rebote largo sería un ni pa mi ni pa tí, terminando el año más o menos plano, lo que le vendría bien a Ohmama, al menos no palmaría antes de las elecciones.


----------



## VLADELUI (6 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Si no respondo a las provocaciones es porque ni merece la pena prestar atención a las payasadas sin gracia.



No es el primero qu conozco, no crea ser especial, pero ya le he diagnosticado. No le cobro el diagnostico porque pepón habita en mi corazón.

La inadaptación social es la incapacidad que manifiesta una persona a la hora de adaptarse a una situación determinada dentro del entorno en el cual vive y se desarrolla, por ejemplo, un desajuste personal, algún conflicto con el medio, fracaso ante los estímulos sociales, entre otros. La persona que se encuentre en la situación de inadaptación social estará ciertamente al margen de la normalidad social, manifestando un comportamiento que discrepa de plano con las pautas sociales imperantes.


----------



## R3v3nANT (7 Jun 2012)

Póngase largo en sentido del humor, por su salud :rolleye:

[YOUTUBE]xbn8rKUUVQE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (7 Jun 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Bueno, pues sí que ha dado juego el SP. Ahora viene resolver la siguiente duda.
> 
> 
> 
> En el IBEX han superado la bajista pero tampoco es que sea algo con lo que ir a tope con ello. Se puede superar una bajista para definir otra bajista de menor pendiente. Si va a haber un viaje muy largo hacia arriba ..... lo normal es que extremaran el dolor por abajo para ir solitos en el primer tramo del trayecto. Si ese trayecto ya ha comenzado, no tengan duda de que vendrá en breve un par de trallazos para asustar a la peña y que los más posibles se apeen del bus.



Aqui viajes largos, los justos hacia arriba (7500-7800 y fuera). El que queda, y cada vez estoy + convencido, el de los 3.000, al tiempo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Jun 2012)

Yo solo digo que....


----------



## Sipanha (7 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Yo solo digo que....



Señor Guybrush_Threepwood, yo creo que...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Jun 2012)

:XX:


----------



## Sipanha (7 Jun 2012)




----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Jun 2012)

ya le pongo yo los ojos locos... ::


----------



## FranR (7 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> bueno señores tradels , aze unos days me salto el stop , lo que me obligo a descansar porque servidor estaba agotado mentalmente ::
> 
> vengo para decirles que esta es la buena , los larguistas en acciones compren sin miedo , lo que hemos visto en el ibex en los 6000 a sido una trampa para osos y lo mismo en el sp500 perdiendo falsamente la MM200 ::
> 
> ...



Entonces nos olvidamos de los 5300 :ouch: ?

Vale pues ahora objetivo arriba ¿Dónde vamos hamijo peruano? 

Abramos largos...

Voy a llamar ahora mismito

RIIIINNNNNNNGGGGGG
RIIIIIINNNNNNGGGGGG







Soy FranR...el tladel peluano dice que largos..ya sabes...entramos vendidos con to lo gordo...cambio y corto. ::


----------



## Caronte el barquero (7 Jun 2012)

En algún artículo de USA se habla del Q3 y posibles compras por parte de la FED de acciones de empresas en lugar de bonos, en base a la sección 13 de la LEY de la FED.

"....Section 13 (3) of the Federal Reserve Act allows the Board, "in unusual and exigent circumstances," to lend to any corporation or even individual. It has been used for the Maiden Lane LLC to salvage part of Bear Stearns' assets."

QE3: Will The Fed Buy Stocks? - Seeking Alpha


----------



## Sipanha (7 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ya le pongo yo los ojos locos... ::



Touché.


----------



## FranR (7 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Análisis técnico + niveles. Luego lo explico si no me sienta mal la Casera con Don Simón.



Por técnico: Subimos o bajamos (así resumo lo que diría un analisto dando un análisis del ibex de 10 minutos). Hablamos de un horizonte de 3 sesiones.

Primera resistencia que debemos superar: 6.448-6.422.
La segunda resistencia es fija en los 6.466 superarla, nos llevaría en pocas sesiones a los 6588

Soporte: 6.290-6250 hay que aguantarlos durante la sesión.

Niveles: Las líneas discontinuas, no tengo mas ganas de escribir. Morado el canal principal, la naranja pre-pepon y objetivo alcista la verde

Por abajo: Que no se porque me da que es lo que toca mañana, al menos, en parte de la sesión. 6.272 (que si lo tocamos a la 1 de la tarde, me doy un thanks a mi mismo)

P.D. Si me gusta la casera con vino tinto, los Gintónicos son los Snob estos, que luego lo que beben de verdad son medios en la tasca la esquina, y el día que se desmelenan una cruzcampo con aceitunas rellenas de anchoa. :bla:


----------



## atman (7 Jun 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Futuros ligeramente verdes:Baile:



Vente a mi casa, campeón, a ver si hay huevos a hacer lo mismo con cualquiera de las puertas de casa. Te dejo que pruebes hasta con la de la cocina que tiene algún cristalito.


----------



## Adriangtir (7 Jun 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Si sube eso, alégrate, que no se quedará ahí, sino que le meterán más caña pepónica. A muy corto los índices siguen alcistas, pero la resistencia relevante, siempre en mi opinión, ni siquiera la hemos alcanzado todavía. En la casa de campo está comentado.



Sr. Claca no me mente la casa esa que hay algunos que no podemos pasar ni como "voyeurs"


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Jun 2012)




----------



## atman (7 Jun 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> A todos los interesados en conocer si los visillos del piso de Ajetreo son horteras o de fino encaje les diré que
> 
> Ni tiene , ni pienso poner ​
> Es un cuarto piso y el edificio de enfrente solo tiene segundo, así que no me hacen falta
> ...



Ha-hay una granja en el centro de Barcelona... :8:
Si que son sostenibles los catalanes... Entiendo que en su caso, Ajetreo, ha encontrado una muy buena solución, adaptado con garaje y todo. Pero ¿esto es habitual en los "Paisos"? y de que tipo, si no es mucho preguntar, son las granjas?... ruidos, y peor, olores? Estar en casa comiéndote unos calçots con aroma a churto de cabra... me disculparán, pero no es mi idea de un delicatessen... las gallinas, serían más o menos aceptables...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Jun 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Sr. Cloaca no me mente la casa esa que hay algunos que no podemos pasar ni como "voyeurs"


----------



## atman (7 Jun 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> De todos modos, este mes va a ser bueno para mí porque ya tengo (re) decidido que me voy a poner corto en TOBACCO.
> Bueno, cortos no. Que voy a salir por patas.
> (Ni se os ocurra comprar Altadis a partir del 1 de Julio. OS ARRUINARÉIS)



Mejor, le quedará más pasta libre para perder en bolsa... ::


----------



## Adriangtir (7 Jun 2012)

Puto corrector del iPad!!


----------



## Janus (7 Jun 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Aqui viajes largos, los justos hacia arriba (7500-7800 y fuera). El que queda, y cada vez estoy + convencido, el de los 3.000, al tiempo.



A mí me parece que el rally desde ayer .... no es el que llevará más de 1400 pipos más arriba.

Supongo que todo el mundo se habrá dado cuenta que un rescate de 80.000 supondrá pagar ese principal más sus correspondientes intereses usura más estar bajo el yugo de la troika. No digo que eso vaya a hacer bajar a la bolsa porque sí .... si no que eso es "news" que serán utilizadas como excusas.

Fíjense como están los bancos italianos (sin rescate), los usanos que fueron rescatados, los británicos que fueron rescatados, los griegos, los portugueses, los irlandeses ..... No vayamos a creer que los bancos españoles son diferentes en esencia ..... que es la trola que nos metió ZijoPuta sobre la fortaleza de la que era la mejor banca del mundo.


----------



## atman (7 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> P.D. Si me gusta la casera con vino tinto, los Gintónicos son los Snob estos, que luego lo que beben de verdad son medios en la tasca la esquina, y el día que se desmelenan una *cruzcampo con aceitunas* rellenas de anchoa. :bla:



Joooder... yo debo estar totalmente fuera del mundo... ¿y a usted le ponen aceitunas en la berbeza? ::

Bilbao está cayendo. Mucho. Hoy a mediodia he sido testigo como a un colega le ofrecían un gintonic "de bilbao" o "del athletic" (no estoy seguro, ustedes comprenderán...). Mi amigo, entre curioso y patriotero,

- "Ah! pues bien tráigame uno ¿cómo lo hacen?". 
- Pues ponemos a macerar unas frutitas del bosque en ginebra en MG y... :8:

No le dejó terminar la frase y pidió uno de Seagrams... Creo que allí no volvemos a comer...


----------



## ponzi (7 Jun 2012)

http://www.expansion.com/2012/06/04...82b96a6dee1c6cc1350ff290257c18ae&t=1339027422


Lo dicho o te reinventas o te opan. Al menos eso ha debido pensar Zoido. Una buena noticia para hellion y ghkghk, a partir de ahora se va a incrementar la facturacion gracias a inversores extranjeros especialistas en tecnologia de alta frecuencia...Espero que a ninguno se le vaya la mano y nos ponga el ibex a 10 por 1 seg para acto seguido subirlo a 6000. Ojito con vender a precio de mercado

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## bertok (7 Jun 2012)

uy que prudente está el siemprealcista Hódar

Valores protagonistas de Hdar: Abengoa; Santander; Red Elctrica y Caixabank,Inversin - Bolsas - Mercados. Expansin.com


----------



## peseteuro (7 Jun 2012)

Hay que tener cuidado con la rotura de ayer, porque la anterior rotura que fue sobre el 7 de Mayo no consiguió superar la resistencia en 7203 y nos volvimos guanos nuevamente.

Ahora estamos en una situación similar y habría que tener en cuenta los 6620 aprox.


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Jun 2012)

a los guanos dias


----------



## Lem (7 Jun 2012)

¿hoy toca Peponada o Pandorada?


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (7 Jun 2012)

Guanas. Abre con GAP para arriba y lo intenta cierrar.


----------



## pecata minuta (7 Jun 2012)

Lem dijo:


> ¿hoy toca Peponada o Pandorada?



Es pepon vs guano
Pandoro puede estar en ambos bandos. El no tiene equipos...


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Jun 2012)

Vamos ibex a por los 17k )


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (7 Jun 2012)

6500 y para arriba.


----------



## pecata minuta (7 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Vamos ibex a por los 17k )



A mi me dijeron que los veríamos este viernes... y a este paso que vamos, lo veo hasta posible :8::8:

Esto si que es un BRA


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Jun 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Es pepon vs guano
> Pandoro puede estar en ambos bandos. El no tiene equipos...


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (7 Jun 2012)

Cierran cortos como locos, los tios. Por mi bién.


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Jun 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> A mi me dijeron que los veríamos este viernes... y a este paso que vamos, lo veo hasta posible :8::8:
> 
> Esto si que es un BRA



HCHi amiga pecadora


----------



## vyk (7 Jun 2012)

Esto está imparable.


----------



## Maravedi (7 Jun 2012)

Ha empezado disparado,el SAN ha roto la resistencia de 4'80 vamonossssss


----------



## pollastre (7 Jun 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Puto corrector del iPad!!



:XX::XX::XX: 

Yo al menos le llamo Clackerty, que tiene un cierto aire de Lord British :XX:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (7 Jun 2012)

Sobre 6550/60 tendría que frenar.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (7 Jun 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Sobre 6550/60 tendría que frenar.



:no:


FranR dijo:


> *Niveles: Las líneas discontinuas*, no tengo mas ganas de escribir. Morado el canal principal, la naranja pre-pepon y* objetivo alcista la verde*



(Que está en 6538 y que es donde se ha dado la vuelta...)

Hay que estar más atento a los niveles


----------



## Adriangtir (7 Jun 2012)

Hasta los 8000!!


----------



## pecata minuta (7 Jun 2012)

Como tira el SAN...


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (7 Jun 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Como tira el SAN...



Pero las Iberdrólicas...como que les cuesta. Se están quedando atrás.


----------



## juanfer (7 Jun 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Pero las Iberdrólicas...como que les cuesta. Se están quedando atrás.



Todas las energeticas estan estancadas.


----------



## pecata minuta (7 Jun 2012)

Solaria no ha abierto aún, está en subasta de volatilidad.
No sé si queda alguien dentro...


----------



## Durmiente (7 Jun 2012)

Fuera de telefonica en 79


----------



## burbubolsa (7 Jun 2012)

Hoy esto no respeta niveles ni nada. Se gira donde le da la p. gana.


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Jun 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> Fuera de telefonica en 79



cortar las ganancias no :


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 Jun 2012)

Buenos días... 

Yo creo que el minipunto vuelve a ser para FranR, no? El nivel perro loco era 6548 y hemos tocado los 6540... :Aplauso:

Saludos...

PD: Como acierte el 62xx a las 13h... aquí se lia la de Dios... :XX:


----------



## peseteuro (7 Jun 2012)

uuuiiiii como caiga de 6494 nos vamos directos a cerrar el GAP de hoy


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 Jun 2012)

Pues allá vamos... a ver que reloj se compra hoy...


----------



## ghkghk (7 Jun 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Cunto valen 150 microsegundos en bolsa,Inversin - Bolsas - Mercados. Expansin.com
> 
> 
> Lo dicho o te reinventas o te opan. Al menos eso ha debido pensar Zoido. Una buena noticia para hellion y ghkghk, a partir de ahora se va a incrementar la facturacion gracias a inversores extranjeros especialistas en tecnologia de alta frecuencia...Espero que a ninguno se le vaya la mano y nos ponga el ibex a 10 por 1 seg para acto seguido subirlo a 6000. Ojito con vender a precio de mercado
> ...





Reinventarse para matar cuervos negros... Menos mal que nos hemos quitado la maldición de ANHQV


----------



## R3v3nANT (7 Jun 2012)

Mr. P pronto tendrá competencia patria ::

Cuánto valen 150 microsegundos en bolsa


----------



## atman (7 Jun 2012)

Hoy toca subasta ¿no? El alihoop puede ser de aúpa... lástima no poder estar atento...


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (7 Jun 2012)

.
LARGOS cerrados, que esto tiene mucho peligro.


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (7 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Por técnico: Subimos o bajamos (así resumo lo que diría un analisto dando un análisis del ibex de 10 minutos). Hablamos de un horizonte de 3 sesiones.
> 
> Primera resistencia que debemos superar: 6.448-6.422.
> La segunda resistencia es fija en los 6.466 superarla, nos llevaría en pocas sesiones a los 6588
> ...




Estamos pendientes de ello, FranR


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (7 Jun 2012)

.
EL canal que está siguiendo el IBEX, mientras lo siga respetando habrá que hacer algo con él, ¿no?:









disclaimer: Es sólo AT, y del malo.


----------



## Sipanha (7 Jun 2012)

Ahora mismo el SPX500 metido entre los 1319-1315.

Apretaiiiiiiiisimo.

Por abajo tenemos los 1309 y por arriba los 1322.

EDIT: El Bund ha entrado en el rango de los 143.xxx, como se vaya a los 142 se pue habé un follon (alcista).


----------



## carvil (7 Jun 2012)

Buenos dias 


En mi trabajo el minimo de la estructura secundaria del 2 de Junio está confirmado, el precio de la banda pasa por 1350^1360.



Salu2


----------



## burbubolsa (7 Jun 2012)

Hay 150 paquetes negativos por purgar antes de subir en el DAX. Peor todavía, el saldo tecnológico es positivo para las posiciones bajistas. Se ven órdenes inusualmente grandes, sin fragmentación alguna, con saldo positivo.


----------



## Adriangtir (7 Jun 2012)

Alguien ve probable un 6300?

Yo he cargado cortos pero me da cosa una perroflautada.

Los niveles de Fran no me sirven...no tienen tanto color como los del pirata, son menos profesionales


----------



## vyk (7 Jun 2012)

¿A qué hora es la subasta de deuda?

Por cierto, el SAN va como un cohete.


----------



## Adriangtir (7 Jun 2012)

vyk dijo:


> ¿A qué hora es la subasta de deuda?
> 
> Por cierto, el SAN va como un cohete.



A las 11 entiendo


----------



## locoAC (7 Jun 2012)

El Tesoro cierra la subasta de deuda a largo plazo por encima de sus objetivos. Vende 2.070 millones, frente a un máximo previsto de 2.000 millones, aunque se ha visto obligado a elevar los intereses de sus bonos a 10 años, que pasa del 5,743% de abril al 6.044%


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Jun 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Alguien ve probable un 6300?
> 
> Yo he cargado cortos pero me da cosa una perroflautada.
> 
> Los niveles de Fran no me sirven...no tienen tanto color como los del pirata, son menos profesionales


----------



## burbubolsa (7 Jun 2012)

Las 11 menos 5 y no se ha tocado ni un nivel...


----------



## ghkghk (7 Jun 2012)

Por si a alguien le interesa:

Aunque normalmente no escribo artículos pensando en los novatos, por petición popular hoy vamos a hablar de algunos trucos, consejos o directrices (llamadlas como queráis) que me hubiera venido muy bien saber cuando empezaba en esto de la Bolsa.

1. Invierte el dinero que no necesites

Probablemente esta sea el consejo número 1 de todas las listas de consejos para inversores noveles que se hayan hecho desde el nacimiento de las Bolsas. ¿Por qué? No sigas este consejo y descúbrelo por ti mismo. Ese será el fin de tu andadura como inversor.

2. Establece unos objetivos

Esto es fundamental. Tienes que calcular una tasa de retorno con la que te sentirías satisfecho. Algunos se conformarán con superar a la inflación, otros con ganar un “extra” sobre el bono sin riesgo y otros, más osados, buscarán una rentabilidad compuesta anual de doble dígito porque son los Reyes del Mambo. Normalmente, en el tercer grupo estarás metido tú, amigo novato. Pero es que por algo eres aún un novato.

Establecer unos objetivos de retorno es el primer paso para definir tu política de inversión. Cuanto mayor sea tu objetivo, mayor riesgo deberás añadir a tus inversiones. Si, por ejemplo, tu objetivo es ganar a largo plazo a la inflación, no tiene sentido tener Zeltia o Solaria en tu cartera. Así mismo, si lo que quieres es ganar un 50% anual, no deberías tener Letras del Tesoro. Cuando calcules tu objetivo ya sabrás por dónde empezar a buscar entre las miles y miles de posibilidades de inversión que te ofrecen los mercados financieros.

Un consejo: Márcate un porcentaje de retorno cierto, como un 5% o un 10% o un 30%, me da igual, pero que sea un porcentaje numérico. Evita, por tanto, objetivos de retorno inciertos como “batir a las Bolsas”. ¿Por qué? Pues porque al fijar como objetivo “batir a las Bolsas” no vas a tener ni idea de dónde invertir. Unas veces serán Letras, otras Bonos y otras acciones de alto riesgo. Vas a estar perdido. Olvídate de la marcha de las Bolsas, céntrate en tus necesidades e invierte poquito a poco, pensando siempre en tus objetivos (que, no lo olvides, has fijado tú mismo en base a lo que te satisface).

3. Establece unos objetivos razonables

Después del punto anterior, inevitablemente tenía que venir este. Las Bolsas tienen retornos históricos de entre el 6% y el 10% compuesto anual. Un objetivo razonable sería un retorno anual del 8% (dividendos incluidos). Menos no sería razonable pues para eso está la renta fija y más... más no es razonable porque es lo primero que has pensado tú, novato.

Para obtener un retorno superior al de las Bolsas, necesariamente tendrás que invertir en activos de mayor riesgo que las Bolsas. Dicho de otro modo, para batir al Ibex, tendrás que invertir en una empresa con un nivel de riesgo superior al nivel de riesgo medio del Ibex. Esto significa que vas a tener que meter tu dinero en una empresa que a) tiene una situación financiera delicada y por tanto un alto peligro de quiebra, b) su rentabilidad no se sustenta en una ventaja competitiva estable y por tanto va a ser cada vez menos rentable, c) una empresa que acaba de nacer y sobre la que recaen todas las incertidumbres posibles, o d) una empresa que reúna todas las características anteriores.

Normalmente, como novato, pensarás: “asumo ese mayor nivel de riesgo tranquilamente porque quiero un mayor nivel de retorno”. Pues aquí está lo gracioso del tema. Normalmente, las empresas de mayor riesgo suelen dar un retorno entre “mediocre” y “ruinoso”. ¿Por qué? Porque por algo son empresas de mayor riesgo. Invertir en una empresa de alto riesgo es como imitar en la cocina la última creación de Ferrán Adriá para tu primera cita. Si te sale bien, vas a quedar fenomenal pero ¿quién sería tan idiota como para intentarlo? ¡Las probabilidades de éxito, más que escasas, son nulas! Pues los novatos de la Bolsa normalmente se meten en esos berenjenales. Créeme, invertir en empresas de alto riesgo te asegura la ruina.

4. El Riesgo

Ya hemos hablado varias veces del riesgo. Pero ¿qué es el riesgo? El riesgo es una de esas cosas que no se conoce hasta que se siente. Incluso muchos, después de haberlo sentido durante años, siguen sin saber qué es realmente el riesgo y, lo que es más importante, cómo tratar con él. Lo que está claro es que mientras te estás iniciando en el mundo de la Bolsa, no tienes ni la más remota idea de lo que es el riesgo (por mucho que hayas leído sobre él, amigo novato).

Como cada uno tiene su propia definición de riesgo, voy a explicaros la mía empezando por lo que NO es el riesgo. Para mí, el riesgo no es la volatilidad de los precios, ni la probabilidad de perder, ni el tamaño del stop loss (de hecho el stop para mí es como si no existiera), ni la probabilidad de obtener un performance inferior al del mercado. Para mí el riesgo es la probabilidad de no alcanzar mi nivel de retorno requerido.

Fíjate que no hablo de la marcha de la macroeconomía mundial, ni de las tensiones geopolíticas, ni del precio del crudo, ni del carry trade, ni de las hipotecas subprime, ni de la caída de las Bolsas, ni de una pandemia de gripe aviar. Sólo hablo de mis objetivos. Es imprescindible, como inversor, saber aislarse y seguir sólo el camino que te lleva a la consecución de tus objetivos. ¿Cómo podemos luchar contra el riesgo? ¡Sigue leyendo, novato!

5. Invierte siempre a largo plazo

Tu objetivo de retorno ha de ser siempre a largo plazo. Por tanto, tu inversión tiene que ser a largo plazo. Si tienes 1.000€ para invertir y te has fijado un objetivo del 8% anual durante los próximos 10 años, en Septiembre de 2017 deberías tener 2.159€. Te da igual lo que tengas en Junio de 2008 o en Mayo de 2011. Tu objetivo es alcanzar los 2.159€ en Septiembre de 2017 y, por tanto, sólo deberás invertir en empresas que pueden llevarte a los 2.159€ en 2017. Una de esas acciones para mí es JNJ. Creo que a los precios actuales puede darme el 8% anual durante los próximos 10 años y por eso la compré. Hasta ahí todo bien. Pero ¿y si el año que viene pierdo un 12%? ¿Debo vender? ¡NO! Porque aunque en un principio había acertado en el vehículo, al vender me he equivocado de parada y, por tanto, habré dejado la senda hacia mi objetivo.

Por otro lado, aprende lo que es el interés compuesto. 1.000€ al 8% durante 10 años son 2.159€. Durante 15 años son 3.172€. Durante 20 años son 4.661€. Durante 25 años son 6.848€. Reflexiona sobre el crecimiento exponencial y sobre cómo el interés compuesto puede ayudarte a alcanzar tu objetivo de largo plazo. Ese será tu primer paso para dejar de ser un novato.

6. Evita las empresas con un balance débil

Mmmm... ya empiezan a aparecer los deberes. ¿Qué es un balance débil? ¿Cómo descubrir si un balance es débil? Todo el mundo conoce General Motors. Todo el mundo tiene un coche de General Motors. ¿Tiene que tener GM un balance fuerte necesariamente? Aprende contabilidad básica y a partir de ahí aprende todo lo que puedas a leer balances. Lee las notas, analiza las magnitudes, une las distintas cuentas anuales entre sí. Es imprescindible que entiendas la situación financiera de tu empresa para que te hagas una idea de cómo puede ir en el futuro. ¿Cómo lo puedes hacer? La respuesta en tu librería económica más cercana.

7. Evita empresas que no gocen de ventajas competitivas

La ventaja competitiva de una empresa es su chaleco antibalas. Con ella se protege de los ataques de sus enemigos y gracias a ella puede tomar mejores posiciones corriendo menos riesgos y, con el paso del tiempo, hacerse más fuerte que sus competidores. Sin ella una empresa no tiene nada. Cómprate un libro de estrategia empresarial (alguno de Michael Porter, por ejemplo) y aprende todo lo que puedas sobre ventajas competitivas. Deja de comportarte como un novato y dale a este punto la importancia que merece. Si no conoces la ventaja competitiva de tu empresa, no conoces por qué gana dinero tu empresa y, lo que es más importante, si en el futuro va a ganar dinero tu empresa.

Al comprar empresas con fuertes ventajas competitivas, estarás comprando empresas más rentables que sus competidoras y más seguras. Las ventajas competitivas protegen a las empresas en épocas de recesión y las hacen más fuertes en épocas de expansión. Un truco: mira las cuentas de resultados de tu empresa de los últimos 15 años; si en cada uno de esos 15 años tiene beneficios que siguen una tendencia alcista más o menos continua, tu empresa tiene una ventaja competitiva. Averigua cuál.

8. Paga por tu empresa menos de lo que vale

De nada sirve comprar una buena empresa si lo haces a un mal precio. El precio lo determina todo. Compra sólo empresas de alta calidad y bajo riesgo y hazlo sólo a un buen precio. ¿Cómo determinar cuál es un buen precio? Lo has adivinado, vete a una librería y compra un manual de valoración de empresas. ¿Cuál? Que no se llame “Valora Empresas Sin Esfuerzo” ni “Valoración para tontos”. Compra el libro que menos te apetezca. El que más te recuerde a los tochos de la universidad. Valorar empresas no es divertido (bueno, a mí me divierte pero yo soy un freak). Cómprate un libro, no un cómic.

9. Compra sólo empresas que conozcas

Otro clásico de las listas de consejos para novatos.

Conocer una empresa significa: 1) entender su situación financiera, 2) entender su negocio y 3) entender por qué gana dinero (ventaja competitiva). Pero tienes que ir más allá. Tienes que conocer bien el sector y los puntos clave del análisis de las empresas de ese sector (los buenos y los malos).

Por ejemplo, si estás analizando una farmacéutica, tienes que conocer los motores que impulsen el crecimiento futuro de todo el sector (nuevos medicamentos, envejecimiento de la población, nuevos mercados como China e India...) y las amenazas del mismo (políticas de precios, cambios en la legislación, vencimiento de patentes...) Tienes que saber cómo está posicionada tu empresa en cada uno de esos puntos y ver qué posibilidades de éxito/fracaso tiene. Por último, tienes que conocer cómo se posiciona tu competencia. En el ejemplo de las pharmas, tienes que saber qué empresa tiene mejor músculo financiero, quién está más protegida por patentes, qué cartera de productos tiene un mayor potencial, cuáles son las distintas estrategias de cada una... Como ves, conocer una empresa requiere mucho trabajo.

10. Diversifica todo lo que puedas

La clave aquí está en la coletilla “todo lo que puedas”. El límite lo marca el punto anterior. Si puedes conocer bien 10 empresas, compra 10 empresas. Ni 9 ni 11. Si puedes conocer 20, compra 20. Si puedes conocer 5, compra 5. Normalmente, si puedes conocer 20 terminarás con una cartera formada por las 8 o 5 mejores oportunidades de inversión.

Tener entre 5 y 10 empresas es lo óptimo y créeme que es lo que te pide el cuerpo. Cuando tienes la increíble capacidad de conocer bien 20 empresas, ese mismo conocimiento te va hacer rechazar más de la mitad de las posibilidades de inversión porque verás que los riesgos superan los beneficios (las buenas inversiones no abundan). Por otro lado, cuando conoces muy bien 20 empresas, te darás cuenta que concentrar toda la cartera en sólo una es muy peligroso (porque conoces los riesgos de cada una y sabes que siempre hay algo que se te escapa – sí, hasta eso te dice el conocer bien una empresa).

11. Duda

Si al analizar una empresa lo ves todo de color de rosas, te estás equivocando. Siempre hay motivos de preocupación. Si no, ¿por qué alguien estaría dispuesto a venderte esas acciones? Escribe las amenazas y las debilidades de tu empresa. Escribe sus fortalezas y sus oportunidades. (¿No sabes de qué hablo? ¡Revisa el libro de estrategia empresarial, novato!) Busca empresas con problemas en el presente pero con capacidad suficiente para solucionarlos en el futuro. Esas son las empresas más baratas, no tengas dudas.

12. Actúa de forma contraria a la masa

¡No seas simple, novato! Ser un “inversor contrario” no significa llevar la contraria al mercado porque sí. Ser un contrario significa tener espíritu crítico y no dejarse llevar por el miedo o la euforia de la masa. Un contrario se aísla, analiza una empresa y decide si la masa está en lo cierto o si está equivocada.

Normalmente, los valores y/o sectores que gozan del beneplácito del mercado suelen estar caros, de la misma manera que los valores y/o sectores repudiados por él suelen estar baratos. Busca siempre sectores con excesos de sentimiento porque es más fácil identificar oportunidades dentro de ellos, que en los sectores sobre los que no hay ningún exceso. Ahora, por ejemplo, el mercado adora a las empresas de renovables y detesta a los constructores de viviendas. Pues bien, es más probable encontrar una constructora de viviendas barata y una de energías renovables cara que al revés. Pero ten en cuenta que no por ser una constructora de viviendas una acción va a estar barata, ni por ser una empresa de renovables va a estar cara. Hay que analizarlas, pero son buenos ejemplos de excesos.

Otro ejemplo claro lo vimos hace poco más de año y medio en el sector de los semiconductores. El mercado adoraba AMD porque pensaba que se iba a comer a Intel. Un contrario analiza AMD, analiza Intel, compara las expectativas del mercado con el potencial real de cada empresa y actúa en consecuencia. Fíjate en la comparativa de sus cotizaciones y saca tus propias conclusiones.

13. Respeta cada céntimo de tu cartera

Es muy normal encontrar inversores que cuidan cada detalle de su cartera y dejan un “pequeño” 10% para especular (también es muy común que digan “para jugar”). Normalmente lo que ocurre en estos casos es que consiguen una “aburrida” buena rentabilidad con el 90% de su cartera y una “divertidísima” ruina con el 10% restante. Muchas veces invierten en alto riesgo ese 10% para obtener “un pico” de rentabilidad y lo que finalmente obtienen son unas pérdidas que, precisamente, eliminan el pico de rentabilidad obtenido con su cartera “seria”.

Respetar cada céntimo significa hacer pocas operaciones para pagar menos comisiones, menos impuestos y dejar que el interés compuesto actúe a nuestro favor. También significa reinvertir los dividendos y tratarlos como si formaran parte del capital inicial. Es muy normal que la gente “se juegue” el dividendo en inversiones de riesgo. El mismo error del inversor anterior.

Cada céntimo es sagrado. Es nuestra materia prima y debemos respetarla.

14. Rompe las reglas

Evita caer en las etiquetas típicas. Desarrolla tu propia filosofía de inversión. No copies a los grandes inversores, aprende de ellos. No eres “value” por el mero hecho de comprar una empresa de PER 9, ni “Growth” por comprar una empresa de PER 30. No eres “contrarian” por el mero hecho de comprar una acción que ha perdido un 70% de su capitalización (Astroc, por ejemplo) ni dejas de serlo por comprar una que ha multiplicado por 100 (Berkshire, por ejemplo).

Sigue tus propias ideas y tu propia forma de ver el mercado porque es la única que vas a entender y por tanto a seguir. Da igual lo que te diga la gente. Da igual lo que gane el vecino. Da igual lo que suba o baje la Bolsa. Lo que importa eres tú y tu objetivo de largo plazo.

15. Lee, lee y lee

Las finanzas dan para muchas vidas dedicadas a las lecturas. Si crees que sabes mucho, eres un novato. Cuanto más sabes, más te das cuenta de lo poco que sabes. Esta “carrera” es como subir una montaña. Llegas a lo que pensabas que era la cima sólo para descubrir que era un mero “descansillo” que da paso a otra pared. Sólo cuando eres consciente de tu ignorancia serás capaz de aprender.

16. La Bolsa son sólo negocios

Esto no es un juego, ni algo vibrante. Normalmente las cotizaciones de tus acciones (si has seguido los consejos que te he dado) no te van a hacer saltar de la silla, a menos que una subida del 0,08% en un día te parezca algo espectacular. Olvida esos tópicos que sólo harán que aumentes tu apetito por el riesgo.

A la Bolsa se viene a Rentabilizar, no a Sentir. El análisis de empresas es una labor dura y gris. La mayor parte de las veces te pasarás semanas analizando una empresa para que, al final, decidas no comprar. Y así una y otra vez. Siempre analizas lo mismo de la misma manera. Siempre igual. Gris, gris, gris. Pasarás temporadas de varios años sin operar, manteniendo tu cartera intacta. No sentirás ninguna emoción. Es más, si sientes emociones estás haciendo algo mal. Ve a la Bolsa como si fueras al trabajo. Sólo son negocios. Si una buena empresa está a buen precio, compras. Si no, no compras. Fin de la historia.

17. No busques la fórmula mágica

Es más común en los seguidores del Análisis Técnico, aunque también hay muchos casos entre los Fundamentalistas. No existe la fórmula que en poco tiempo y sin esfuerzo te haga rico. Así de sencillo: NO EXISTE. Y no te equivoques, el PER (o cualquier otro ratio fundamental o método de valoración) no es más fiable que el MACD o que el RSI por el mero hecho de ser un ratio fundamental. Muchos “fundamentalistas” resumen el 90% de su análisis en los ratios de una empresa. ¿Tiempo total empleado para el análisis? 20 minutos. Si le añades algunos ratios sobre el balance y la rentabilidad puedes llegar a 60 minutos. Eso es un atajo que no sirve para nada.

Lee los puntos 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 12 y 14. Analizar una empresa te va a llevar mucho tiempo. Dependiendo de lo que ya conozcas el sector puede llevarte de una semana a un mes. Si analizas una empresa en una hora, a menos que sea un análisis previo de mínimos imprescindibles, no has analizado nada. Personalmente, en unos 30 minutos puedo decidir si una empresa me interesa o si no me interesa. A partir de ahí, voy pasando pequeños filtros hasta que, por ejemplo, 20 días después decido finalmente si la compro o si no la compro. Ya te he dicho que esto es un negocio, no un juego.

18. Desconfía de gurús, bloggers, periodistas y profesionales

Aquí nadie sabe nada. Ni Warren Buffet sabe si al comprar una empresa le va a salir bien o mal. Un analista que trabaje en Goldman Sach no tiene más idea que tú sobre el futuro de una acción y, mucho menos, sobre su futuro inmediato. Da lo mismo que te hayas entrevistado con la directiva, que tengas un modelo de valoración completísimo o que le pongas una estimación de crecimiento del 7,83% en vez del 9,12%. Lo que intentamos es adivinar el futuro y eso, como todo el mundo sabe, sólo lo puede hacer Aramís.

Si tu análisis te dice “compra”, no dejes de comprar por mucho que hablen del peligro de la macro o porque a un analista le parezca la peor opción del sector. De la misma manera, no dejes de vender por mucha recomendación de compra que haya sobre el valor. Recuerda que nadie sabe nada o, lo que es lo mismo, aquí todos sabemos lo mismo que tú. ¡Hazlo todo a tu manera siempre!

19. Desconfía de las “oportunidades únicas”

Por definición, cuando alguien me propone una inversión con un retorno esperado superior al 10% anual digo NO de entrada. Lo más curioso es que cuando te proponen algo suele ser para ganar un 20% o un 25% anual “seguro”. En esos casos (la mayoría) no dudo ni un instante y cuelgo el teléfono (antes pregunto de qué inversión me está hablando para que en el futuro, cuando vea en la prensa que la compañía ha quebrado, acordarme y echar unas risas).

Si tu broker o tu banquero de inversión o el de la sucursal de tu banco o tu vecino del quinto te propone una “oportunidad única”, piensa qué tendrá esa oportunidad para que no se la quede enterita Emilio Botín. ¿Por qué se complica la vida Botín dirigiendo el Santander, si desde su propio banco me ofrecen invertir en huertos solares (es un ejemplo imaginario) que dan una rentabilidad del 25% anual?

20. Compra empresas, no acciones

Es la conclusión inevitable de todo este artículo. Actúa como un empresario que toma participaciones en empresas para obtener un objetivo de rentabilidad predeterminado. El empresario se guía por la rentabilidad y no huye despavorido ante el primer problema. Analiza la estrategia, la filosofía y el proyecto de la empresa. Hazlos tuyos y ya serás un auténtico empresario. Utiliza tus productos y “mima” tus empresas.

Piensa sólo a largo plazo y analiza cada acontecimiento (desde una subida del paro hasta la crisis subprime) no por su impacto en la cotización sino por su impacto en la rentabilidad a largo plazo de tu empresa. Te aseguro que cuando cumplas los 19 puntos anteriores, esto te saldrá solo.


21. HUMILDAD

Se me había olvidado poner uno de los puntos más importantes: la humildad. Menos mal que los amigos de Fresh Family Office están ahí para darnos un toque cuando es necesario. Para mí, la humildad en los mercados se manifiesta en dos planos: 1) un plano interno y 2) un plano externo. Vamos a explicarlos por separado brevemente.

En el plano interno, el más obvio, la humildad pasa por ser consciente de que por mucho que trabajes, por mucho que estudies y por mucho que te esfuerces, nada es seguro. Lo único que es seguro son tus resultados pasados pero, como muy bien nos advierten los propios fondos de inversión, "rentabilidades pasadas no aseguran rentabilidades futuras". Por eso, hay que mantener siempre el riesgo al mínimo posible porque si, confiados, aumentamos el riesgo, lo más probable es que lo ganado en años se esfume en meses (o semanas). La alfa (obtención de un retorno anormalmente alto = superior a la media del mercado) suele venir más por la suerte que por la sapiencia. Recordar esto es fundamental y, sin embargo, solemos olvidarlo en el momento más inoportuno. Para recordarme lo importante que es la humildad, yo tengo dos pequeños trucos: 1) tengo siempre cerca del ordenador el último extracto de mi cuenta de futuros, con la que perdí un 50% en un mes (un mes antes, me creía el rey de las finanzas) y 2) leo siempre lo que escribí hace unos años cuando compré acciones de Orthodontics a $2: "esta acción me va a sacar de pobre" y después leo lo que escribí cuando las vendí a $0,80: "soy idiota y aun lo seré mucho más si esto me vuelve a pasar en el futuro".

En segundo lugar, la humildad en el plano externo se manifiesta en las estimaciones de las empresas en las que invertimos. Hay que leer la carta a los accionistas, la discusión de la directiva sobre los riesgos del negocio y sus estimaciones de crecimiento. Los directivos de empresas grandes tienden a endiosarse y creen que el tamaño de su empresa les protegerá por muy tonta que sea su estrategia. Esas empresas o, más bien, esas directivas son peligrosas y no nos interesas. Me gusta ver que las empresas hacen control de costes de forma permanente y que continuamente luchas por aumentar su eficiencia (no sólo durante las recesiones). Me gusta ver que DELL, aunque superó las estimaciones de los analistas admite que hay muchos errores y que todavía están haciendo las cosas mal. Me gusta ver empresas cuyo objetivo no es crecer sino crear valor. Me gustan las directivas que no hacen estimaciones de beneficios y que si las hacen, éstos son razonables. No me gustan los directivos que asumen las rentabilidades pasadas van a seguir en el futuro "porque sí".

En definitiva, la humildad consiste en ser conscientes de a quién nos enfrentamos nosotros como inversores (al mercado) y de a quién se enfrentan nuestras empresas (su competencia). Si no afrontamos estos puntos con humildad, tarde o temprano nos la vamos a pegar. Esto es de lo poco seguro que hay en la Bolsa.

Y si al llegar hasta aquí has visto que no eres capaz de seguir estos consejos, no lo dudes y deja tu dinero en manos de buenos profesionales (hay algunos, en serio) o mete tu dinero en activos sin riesgo. Vivirás mejor y perderás menos.

Invertir en Bolsa con N de Novato


----------



## vyk (7 Jun 2012)

Prima de riesgo en 476,9.


----------



## burbubolsa (7 Jun 2012)

En el SP, los bajistas están tomando posiciones en cantidad y calidad. Podría haber una visita a 1305 esta tarde.


----------



## AssGaper (7 Jun 2012)

Han colocado una subasta de 2074 millones a una mayor demanda


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Jun 2012)

Menudo curre sr.ghkghk :Aplauso: :Aplauso:


----------



## ghkghk (7 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Menudo curre sr.ghkghk :Aplauso: :Aplauso:



Dedicaselo a quien lo escribiera hombre! Que he puesto el link!

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## locoAC (7 Jun 2012)

Por el amor de dios, donde está el Sargento Bertok????


----------



## pollastre (7 Jun 2012)

Como Bertok se descuide, le van a decir lo que el viejo emperador romano a su hijo en "Gladiator", poco antes de que lo asesine él mismo, cuando le dice: 

.- ¿Me he perdido la batalla, padre?

.- Te has perdido la guerra entera, hijo 

::::



locoAC dijo:


> Por el amor de dios, donde está el Sargento Bertok????


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Jun 2012)

locoAC dijo:


> Por el amor de dios, donde está el Sargento Bertok????



en pedazitos , parece que cayo un obus de 800mm en la trinchera :S


----------



## vmmp29 (7 Jun 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Como Bertok se descuide, le van a decir lo que el viejo emperador romano a su hijo en "Gladiator", poco antes de que lo asesine él mismo, cuando le dice:
> 
> .- ¿Me he perdido la batalla, padre?
> 
> ...



pollastre puede haber un relevante en el dax (6087)

please

o (6004)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Jun 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Dedicaselo a quien lo escribiera hombre! Que he puesto el link!
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## pollastre (7 Jun 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> pollastre puede haber un relevante en el dax (6087)
> 
> please
> 
> o (6004)





Tengo 6077, 6102, 6049 ... si necesita al más, "dígamelón" ::


----------



## Adriangtir (7 Jun 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Tengo 6077, 6102, 6049 ... si necesita al más, "dígamelón" ::



Si esta tan generoso es que ya ha terminado el día...


----------



## ghkghk (7 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>




¿Y dice que no se lo ha leido porque no ha visto el link al final?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Jun 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Y dice que no se lo ha leido porque no ha visto el link al final?



hostia pvta!! empecé a leerlo por encima y vi que no había _boobies_, seguía leyendo y nada, cero _boobies_. Así que pensé "ya lo leeré, le thankeo, le pongo post de agradecimiento y quedo como un señor".


----------



## vmmp29 (7 Jun 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Tengo 6077, 6102, 6049 ... si necesita al más, "dígamelón" ::



he pillado la indirecta ayer un dia de fábula en el dax casi 40 € para mi capital es una fortuna ::, aunque me hubiese ido mejor en el culibex por una vez


----------



## ghkghk (7 Jun 2012)

Para Ponzi o cualquiera medio interesado en fundamentales, aquí hay análisis concisos y comprensibles de muchas empresas:

Resultados empresariales - Invertir en Bolsa


----------



## Tio Masclet (7 Jun 2012)

*Sr. ghkghk*

Como novato le felicito, se agradecen de cuando en cuando cosas como ésta que nos recuerden quienes somos.


----------



## ghkghk (7 Jun 2012)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> *Sr. ghkghk*
> 
> Como novato le felicito, se agradecen de cuando en cuando cosas como ésta que nos recuerden quienes somos.




Muchas gracias hombre. Imagínese si además lo hubiera escrito. No cabrían los thanks en la pantalla.


----------



## pollastre (7 Jun 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> he pillado la indirecta ayer un dia de fábula en el dax casi 40 € para mi capital es una fortuna ::, aunque me hubiese ido mejor en el culibex por una vez



Hombre, por poder, podríamos mirar la zona del 6000 que dice Ud. también... tengo uno en 6011, el siguiente que viene tras el 6049, pero yo lo veo un poco "demasiê per le body" para la sesión de hoy, bajar al 6000.

Más que nada porque hoy estamos en _free float_, esto es, no hay movimientos institucionales y el precio lo están moviendo los gazelles. Hace falta algo más que muchas gazelles juntas, incluso aunque sean muchas, para bajar el DAX ciento y pico puntos.


----------



## ponzi (7 Jun 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Reinventarse para matar cuervos negros... Menos mal que nos hemos quitado la maldición de ANHQV



Estaba claro que no se iba a quedar de brazos cruzados viendo como se le hundia el barco, se lo dijesen politicos o mandamases. Si opasen la empresa el seria el 1 en irse paro y no es por nada pero su trabajo es todo un chollo. Lo unico que tiene que hacer es cada 6 meses rotar de forma eficuente las empresas. Es lo bueno del mercado, si un directivo actua de una forma irresponsable habrira la puerta para ser echado. Fijaros como estan reaccionando tef e iberdrola, se han dado cuenta que no pueden seguir con esa politica expansiva del credito ya que sus cotizaciones no han parado de bajar. Sobre el decretazo del gobierno me parece una verguenza, se les ha visto el plumero, han blindado iberdrola para que no venga ningun americano o aleman a comprarla....claro si la opan se acabo el chollo de colocar a expoliticos de consejeros con sueldos multimillonarios (endesa,iberdrola,gas natural... y la lista es bien larga)

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tio Masclet (7 Jun 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Muchas gracias hombre. Imagínese si además lo hubiera escrito. No cabrían los thanks en la pantalla.



Hasta el copia y pega tiene su mérito, usted lo ha buscado, lo ha copiado y pegado y lo ha publicado. No sea modesto.

Seguro que usted es capaz de redactar el nivel 2 para novatos y el nivel 1 para intermedios.

Gracias de verdad.


----------



## Lechu (7 Jun 2012)

Aprovecho que el señor ghkghk a publicado trucos para novatos dejo esto de otro foro a ver que os parece 



En toda actividad con el paso del tiempo, el estudio y la experiencia se van superando distintas etapas de aprendizaje; veamos un poco las características de las etapas por las que va pasando el trader típico:


El Trader Novato

En sus decisiones de operativa suele guiarse por su intuición e instintos, por consejos rumores y noticias. Puede hacer uso de herramientas de análisis técnico de forma esporádica. No sigue ningún método o sistema rígido en su operativa. El trader novato se encuentra fascinado y excitado por estar en la Bolsa. No existe la disciplina en su operativa y es altamente vulnerable a sus propias emociones. Su lema es "Hacer dinero es fácil, sólo debo ser más listo y rápido que los demás".

El Trader Novato suele tener suerte al principio de su operativa (normalmente entra en la Bolsa por primera vez en un periodo de alzas generalizadas), tras unas cuantas operaciones con beneficios cree que ha nacido para ganar en la bolsa prácticamente sin ningún esfuerzo, pero empiezan a producirse las pérdidas y va descubriendo poco a poco el análisis técnico. 

El gran descubrimiento de las medias moviles lo deja impresionado, luego empieza a descubrir los osciladores como el RSI, el estocástico, el MACD ...

Se da cuenta que tiene mucho por aprender y como no obtiene ganancias de forma consistente con sus modo de operar se ve instigado a pasar a la siguiente etapa.


El Trader Técnico

Utiliza principalmente en su operativa indicadores técnicos, informes y algunas reglas de entrada y salida del mercado. A veces sigue las reglas definidas y a veces no, en función de los beneficios o pérdidas ocasionadas en la operación anterior. Cuando una operación empieza a producir ganancias suele cerrarla rápidamente, "No es fácil ganar dinero, cierro la operación y esta noche duermo tranquilo, más vale pájaro en mano..."

En esta etapa el Trader inicia su andadura por los cursos y seminarios, tiene mucho que aprender! compra libros sobre análisis técnico y no para de buscar "El Indicador Infalible" que le permita obtener los ansiados beneficios que siguen sin llegar a su cuenta.

En esta fase descubre el stop loss, aunque ya había leído sobre ello no lo aplicaba pero la necesidad de limitar las cuantiosas pérdidas que va acumulando obligan, "Tengo que poder cortar las pérdidas sino no me quedará dinero para seguir operando".

También se da cuenta de que el Mercado puede estar en tendencia alcista, lateral o bajista, tiene que poder predecir cuándo el mercado se va a poner en tendencia, así que empieza su andadura en la Teoría de la Onda de Elliot, retrocesos de Fibonacci, técnicas de Gann, etc. Tras varios cursos y seminarios se da cuenta de que es incapaz de predecir el siguiente movimiento del Mercado.

Tras todo ello, empieza a hacer análisis histórico de las cotizaciones, se inicia en el campo de las probabilidades, no puede predecir el comportamiento de la Bolsa, por ello necesita obtener cierta confianza y garantía histórica de que los indicadores que utiliza le van a proporcionar beneficios futuros, de este modo, el trader va siendo cada vez más disciplinado en su operativa, pasando a la siguiente etapa.


El Trader Sistemático

$Utiliza en su operativa un conjunto de reglas objetivas o método de entrada y salida validadas previamente mediante testeo histórico de datos de los movimientos de los valores e indicadores del mercado. Estas reglas son fijas y mientras el Trader no decide cambiar de Sistema sigue las reglas definidas, si éstas le dicen comprar, compra, si éstas le dicen vender, vende.

Las emociones del trader siguen influenciadas por los movimientos de la Bolsa, pero éste confía en el Sistema que ha construido, ya que lo ha probado y verificado con datos históricos una, dos y cien veces, con lo que las emociones ya no determinan las decisiones de la operativa del trader.

En esta etapa el Trader perfecciona poco a poco su estrategia, con factores que no había tenido en cuenta anteriormente. ya no se trata sólo de disponer de un indicador, sino de técnicas de gestión de riesgo, de stops y gestión del cash flow disponible. Entran en juego el máximo drawdown soportable por el sistema, el número de operaciones seguidas que terminan en pérdida...

El Trader Sistemático perfila su Sistema a su personalidad y forma de ser, adecuando el funcionamiento del Sistema a sí mismo y a sus propias circunstancias. Es aquí dónde finalmente se hace la luz de que el Indicador o Sistema perfecto y Universal No existe. Cada cual debe desarrollar su propio sistema personal e intransferible, completamente adaptado para poder obtener ganancias de modo consistente en los Mercados a lo largo del tiempo.

Con el tiempo el Trader Sistemático pasará a la siguiente etapa.


El Trader Estratégico

Opera en múltiples mercados y utiliza diversas estrategias en cada mercado. Ha aprendido que los beneficios en el largo plazo dependen en gran parte de la gestión del dinero y en menor cuantía de los indicadores utilizados. Se da cuenta de que su trabajo se parece cada vez al del gestor de cualquier otro tipo de Negocio o Empresa. Su labor pasa a ser la gestión del Trading.

Su investigación se centra en el aumento o disminución de sus posiciones en función del capital disponible y de lo que le marcan sus distintos sistemas. También intenta determinar en qué mercados debe aumentar o disminuir la exposición en busca de maximizar el beneficio aprovechando las "grandes tendencias" de cada mercado.

Observe la gran diferencia que existe entre la forma de operar del Trader Novato con la del Trader Estratégico, es toda una evolución que requiere de tiempo, estudio e investigación, dedicación, esfuerzo y cómo no, del suficiente dinero para poder ir pasando las distintas etapas sin quedarse por el camino.

Tras toda lectura es conveniente hacer un poco de reflexión, un buen modo es preguntarnos cosas referentes al texto : ¿en qué etapa me identifico como trader? ¿Cuales son los siguientes pasos en mi camino para mejorar como trader? ¿Es posible alcanzar la etapa de Trader Estratégico sin pasar por alguna de las etapas anteriores? ¿ Se puede acortar el tiempo que transcurre entre el Trader Novato y el Trader Estratégico ? y quizás la más importante, ¿ Estoy dispuesto a seguir todo este difícil camino hasta el final?


----------



## mataresfacil (7 Jun 2012)

No me esta gustando esta subida, no me gusta, no me gusta, tiene pinta de trampa total.


----------



## ponzi (7 Jun 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Para Ponzi o cualquiera medio interesado en fundamentales, aquí hay análisis concisos y comprensibles de muchas empresas:
> 
> Resultados empresariales - Invertir en Bolsa



Tiene buena pinta. Me gusta que tiene los informes trimestrales ordenados y mejor aun los planes estrategicos a un click.Antes para ver un plan estrategico tenia que rebuscar en la pag de la empresa o en las cuentas anuales ( para quien no haya visto nunca una cuentas anuales recomiendo que haga la prueba , en la cnmv estan gratis... son 500 pag de media por empresa) y las cuentas anuales apenas ocupan 10 paginas la parte de españa y otras 10 aprox las consolidadas. Cuanta razon tienes en tu post anterior, no solo deberiamos mirar las cuentas anuales sino leernos el informe completo antes de invertir en cualquier sitio. Algunas perlas que se pueden encontrar es por ejemplo quienes son sus acreedores y que tipo medio de interes estan pagando por sus deudas. Yo animo a todo el mundo a que busque una empresa que le guste mucho y pruebe a leerse el informe completo, es increible la informacion que puede encontrarse y no tan distorsionada como en algunos periodicos. 

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## peseteuro (7 Jun 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> No me esta gustando esta subida, no me gusta, no me gusta, tiene pinta de trampa total.




Y mañana Viernes, con lo que implica quedarse comprado un fin de semana en estos tiempos revueltos ...


----------



## pecata minuta (7 Jun 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> No me esta gustando esta subida, no me gusta, no me gusta, tiene pinta de trampa total.



Pues ya sabe: si está dentro, SL protegiendo la posición y a esperar. Si está fuera y no está convencido... no entrar.


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Jun 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> No me esta gustando esta subida, no me gusta, no me gusta, tiene pinta de trampa total.



Cuanto más tiempo estemos tonteando, más fuerte será el hostiazo...


----------



## locoAC (7 Jun 2012)

Estamos repitiendo el lateral intradía de ayer... veremos si hoy también salimos por abajo -100 puntos.


----------



## Tio Masclet (7 Jun 2012)

Gracias a usted también Sr. Lechu

Me he abierto un documento en word, si sigue esto así, cierro el día con un manual para novatos "pata negra".


----------



## vmmp29 (7 Jun 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Hombre, por poder, podríamos mirar la zona del 6000 que dice Ud. también... tengo uno en 6011, el siguiente que viene tras el 6049, pero yo lo veo un poco "demasiê per le body" para la sesión de hoy, bajar al 6000.
> 
> Más que nada porque hoy estamos en _free float_, esto es, no hay movimientos institucionales y el precio lo están moviendo los gazelles. Hace falta algo más que muchas gazelles juntas, incluso aunque sean muchas, para bajar el DAX ciento y pico puntos.



me he equivocasdo no rean 6005 sino *6105* oppps
gracias de nuevo


----------



## burbubolsa (7 Jun 2012)

DAX oscilando entre el open y la MME200, formando un triángulo. Todavía no ha tocado ni un solo nivel. -200 de saldo, disminuyendo en valor absoluto, y prevalencia de ventas, aunque disminuyendo ventaja con compras. Hay unas órdenes muy inusuales de compras tamaño gigante, a la vista de todos.


----------



## Seren (7 Jun 2012)

Buenas, hablando del ibex la estrategia continua siendo jugar al despiste, o mas bien digamos que es ultradependiente de cualquier palabro que sueltan los burocratas europeos aunque no tenga fundamento. Es decir, el grueso de la pasta para los insiders. Olvidaos si las empresas y bancos estan bien mal o regular, da igual.

Ha quedado en evidencia como el soporte del 6700 se lo pasaron por el forro de los cjnes.¿y donde paro? pues sin llegar al soporte de 2003, en tierra de nadie, ni pa ti ni pa mi, para donde yo diga. Hoy decimos que puede que hagamos una union bancaria y la semana que viene decimos que no, y la siguiente a otra cosa.

¿Es este el rebote bueno? los chicos del BCE lo saben, es cuestión de echarse un amiguete.


----------



## burbublase (7 Jun 2012)

Vengo para apostarme un owned a mi mismo con el dax

dia tranquilo de volumen
kommerz peponeando
seguros y db ligeramente verde
electricas para abajo

en ese estilo tengo a un par en MDAX y TecDAX (me falta solo una que no hace lo que debiera)

cada vez que hacen esto 2 dias guano. ::::

Parezco el rapel echando las cartas. (esta con esta y esta otra, uuuhhhhhhh )

- El interesado recogera personalmente su owned -


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Jun 2012)

Barbas strikes back!!

Comparecencia del presidente de la Reserva Federal (Fed), Ben Bernanke, que comparece en el comité de previsiones económicas del Senado a las 16:00 hora española.


----------



## errozate (7 Jun 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Estaba claro que no se iba a quedar de brazos cruzados viendo como se le hundia el barco, se lo dijesen politicos o mandamases. Si opasen la empresa el seria el 1 en irse paro y no es por nada pero su trabajo es todo un chollo. Lo unico que tiene que hacer es cada 6 meses rotar de forma eficuente las empresas. Es lo bueno del mercado, si un directivo actua de una forma irresponsable habrira la puerta para ser echado. Fijaros como estan reaccionando tef e iberdrola, se han dado cuenta que no pueden seguir con esa politica expansiva del credito ya que sus cotizaciones no han parado de bajar. Sobre el decretazo del gobierno me parece una verguenza, se les ha visto el plumero, *han blindado iberdrola para que no venga ningun americano o aleman a comprarla*....claro si la opan se acabo el chollo de colocar a expoliticos de consejeros con sueldos multimillonarios (endesa,iberdrola,gas natural... y la lista es bien larga)
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2



Yo lo que veo es que es dificilísimo acertar nada, y menos cuando cambian las reglas de juego de la noche a la mañana.

Mira, ya que mencionas IBE y que teóricamente está barata, mucha gente ha estado que si entraba o no entraba. El factor de riesgo que más se temía últimamente era que Bankia sacara todo el papel que tiene, y que eso es mucho papel para el mercado. Pues bien, ahora, tal vez, con la nueva reglamentación tendríamos que quien puede colocar todo el papelón en el mercado es ACS, ya que no podrá tener más de un 10% en el consejo aunque tengo un 15 ó 20% de acciones. Yo lo que veo es que cuando crees que el peligro es uno, puede que de la noche a la mañana sea otro.

¿Crees que ACS, de aprobarse la modificación anti-opa, soltará papel de IBE?


----------



## ddddd (7 Jun 2012)

¿Posible entrada en Gamesa en este momento o es una locura?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (7 Jun 2012)

.
CORTO al EuroStoxx en 2.144.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (7 Jun 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> CORTO al EuroStoxx en 2.144.



Fuera con +5. Está esto para estar dentro. ::


----------



## Lechu (7 Jun 2012)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Gracias a usted también Sr. Lechu
> 
> Me he abierto un documento en word, si sigue esto así, cierro el día con un manual para novatos "pata negra".



.

De nada.
si entre todos compartimos información para mejorar un poco en esta selva mejor que mejor 
.
Un saludo.


----------



## vmmp29 (7 Jun 2012)

no me gusta voy a esperar a Berni 
edit: menudo fogonazo::

a ver si pollastre nos deleita con el fogonazo de las 13:05h


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (7 Jun 2012)

.
Menos mal, ¿Quién ha sido? :8:


----------



## Optimista bien informado (7 Jun 2012)

Juas, ¿qué ha sido ese chupinazo? ::


----------



## pecata minuta (7 Jun 2012)

Joder, que arreón...


----------



## Seren (7 Jun 2012)

Menuda acaban de soltar...


----------



## peseteuro (7 Jun 2012)

¿Quién ha hablado y qué ha dicho para ese movimiento?


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Jun 2012)

estais a tiempo de comprar gacelillas , el objetivo es el 9350 para dentro de tres meses


----------



## diosmercado (7 Jun 2012)

China, que sigue inflandose:

China baja los tipos de interés en 25 puntos básicos al 6,31% y la tasa de depósitos en 25 puntos a 3,25%


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (7 Jun 2012)

.
CORTO again en 2.157 (FESX) lo han llevado al techo del canal en unos segundos.

Esta puede ser mejor que la anterior (espero ...)


----------



## diosmercado (7 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> estais a tiempo de comprar gacelillas , el objetivo es el 9350 para dentro de tres meses



Pues yo digo que el 9763 para dentro de dos meses y 26 dias.


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Jun 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Pues yo digo que el 9763 para dentro de dos meses y 26 dias.



pero ustec no acertara , ya que la cifra y el momento bueno es el que dice el jran MV


----------



## burbubolsa (7 Jun 2012)

Si no baja del open, esto es peponismo para unas docenas de sesiones. No ha tocado ni uno solo de los niveles inferiores. Ni siquiera el pivote.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (7 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Si no baja del open, esto es peponismo para unas docenas de sesiones. No ha tocado ni uno solo de los niveles inferiores. Ni siquiera el pivote.



Eso es bueno para ESPAÑA...y, sobre todo, para mí


----------



## FranR (7 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Hoy esto no respeta niveles ni nada. Se gira donde le da la p. gana.




Si amigo, si que los respeta, lo que pasa es que hay que saber calcularlos. Estos los dejé anoche sobre la 1 creo, ahora me traigo el post.


::

Solo un apunte, algo inesperado a las 10.20, donde deberíamos haber roto hacia el nivel inferior y situarnos en rojo a las 13.00 horas y han metido pasta a reventar.


----------



## LOLO08 (7 Jun 2012)

No aguantaba más!!.

Salto de la barricada en dirección colina Plusvi.

Allí arriba me espera repsol y bme con puñaos de euracos


----------



## peseteuro (7 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Solo un apunte, algo inesperado a las 10.20, donde deberíamos haber roto hacia el nivel inferior y situarnos en rojo a las 13.00 horas y han metido pasta a reventar.




Fijo que ha sido algún forero para hacer la gracia y que no acertaras


----------



## Optimista bien informado (7 Jun 2012)

LOLO08 dijo:


> No aguantaba más!!.
> 
> Salto de la barricada en dirección colina Plusvi.
> 
> Allí arriba me espera repsol y bme con puñaos de euracos


----------



## diosmercado (7 Jun 2012)

Comentario de Carpatos-a-que-huelen-las-nubes:


> La noticia de la bajada de tipos en China, que ha provocado enorme volatilidad en los mercado, no va a hacer más que reforzar la idea de que los bancos centrales y gobiernos están tomando medidas para paliar la crisis. Me parece muy positivo para las bolsas.


----------



## Durmiente (7 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Si amigo, si que los respeta, lo que pasa es que hay que saber calcularlos. Estos los dejé anoche sobre la 1 creo, ahora me traigo el post.
> 
> 
> ::
> ...



Creo que hay algo raro que no sabemos. Sinceramente.


----------



## Keyron (7 Jun 2012)

Con todas estas medidas a alargar la agonia mas tiempo.... Yo que pienso que lo malo, mejor de golpe y rápido para pasar pagina antes...


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (7 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Solo un apunte, algo inesperado a las 10.20, donde deberíamos haber roto hacia el nivel inferior y situarnos en rojo a las 13.00 horas y han metido pasta a reventar.



.
Será por pasta ... :8:


----------



## FranR (7 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> FranR dijo:
> 
> 
> > Por técnico: Subimos o bajamos (así resumo lo que diría un analisto dando un análisis del ibex de 10 minutos). Hablamos de un horizonte de 3 sesiones.
> ...


----------



## diosmercado (7 Jun 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> Creo que hay algo raro que no sabemos. Sinceramente.



Eso ayer, hoy, mañana, pasado y para el resto de los dias.

Nosotros nos enteramos de la mitad, un cuarto.

Se esta descontando una suelta de billetes gorda.


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> FranR dijo:
> 
> 
> > AH! se me olvidaba
> ...


----------



## FranR (7 Jun 2012)

peseteuro dijo:


> Fijo que ha sido algún forero para hacer la gracia y que no acertaras



En el momento no ha sido sospechoso, la entradas en largo se han visto claras, siguiendo la sesión al minuto se veía claro el largo en ese punto.

Ahora le digo que no se ve nada clara la cosa, hay una buena pelea, gente que quiere recoger plusvis y los que se suben al carro, al haber roto resistencias.

Apuesten quien va a ganar.


----------



## Claca (7 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> FranR dijo:
> 
> 
> > AH! se me olvidaba
> ...


----------



## FranR (7 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> FranR dijo:
> 
> 
> > caeremos parriba señol franERRE :rolleye:
> ...


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Jun 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Eso ayer, hoy, mañana, pasado y para el resto de los dias.
> 
> Nosotros nos enteramos de la mitad, un cuarto.
> 
> Se esta descontando una suelta de billetes gorda.



Es porque carece del suficiente conocimiento , si tiene mas de 12 años no lo busque , probablemente morira sin enterarse de na :S


----------



## diosmercado (7 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> muertoviviente dijo:
> 
> 
> > No me esperaba menos de la ya famosa táctica cortilarga. A ver si tenemos por fin una vela MV en su honor. ::
> ...


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (7 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> En el momento no ha sido sospechoso, la entradas en largo se han visto claras, siguiendo la sesión al minuto se veía claro el largo en ese punto.
> 
> Ahora le digo que no se ve nada clara la cosa, hay una buena pelea, gente que quiere recoger plusvis y los que se suben al carro, al haber roto resistencias.
> 
> Apuesten quien va a ganar.



.
DICHO así yo entiendo que nos vamos un ratito para abajo.
Pero yo no entiendo mucho de lenguaje leoncio. :cook:


----------



## peseteuro (7 Jun 2012)

Seguimos rebotando religiosamente en la línea de tendencia, pero ya se va cerrando el triángulo para decidir hacia donde rompemos




(Yo voto por rotura guananera)


----------



## diosmercado (7 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Es porque carece del suficiente conocimiento , si tiene mas de 12 años no lo busque , probablemente morira sin enterarse de na :S



Habla la experiencia verdad? gracias maestro jedi.


----------



## FranR (7 Jun 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> FranR dijo:
> 
> 
> > Hombre colgado????? :XX:
> ...


----------



## FranR (7 Jun 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> DICHO así yo entiendo que nos vamos un ratito para abajo.
> Pero yo no entiendo mucho de lenguaje leoncio. :cook:



Vamos yo no tengo ni idea ahora mismo donde vamos, tengo que esperar a situarnos en un nivel relevante. Si lo supiera en este mismo momento sería un leoncio like F200 o Luisete, me tengo que conformar con analizar en los relevantes.

Mi deseo es tirar abajo, para continuar con la subida las próximas jornadas, si no es hoy mañana. Pero no irnos demasiado abajo....


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Jun 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Habla la experiencia verdad? gracias maestro jedi.



deje ya la marikada y ponga atencion , durante los proximos 6 meses MV va a demostrar que el conocimiento en cantidades industriales sirve para algo :vomito:


----------



## paulistano (7 Jun 2012)

BUenos días....

Nos quedamos sin fuerza o que?????

A ver si sube un poco más SAN y aseguro posición....


----------



## pecata minuta (7 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> deje ya la marikada y ponga atencion , durante los proximos 6 meses MV va a demostrar que el conocimiento en cantidades industriales sirve para algo :vomito:



¿¿¿Dónde quedó la HUMILDAD???


----------



## FranR (7 Jun 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿¿¿Dónde quedó la HUMILDAD???



Dos opciones, o alguien le ha robado el nick o le ha sentado mal el pizco ese hoy....:XX:


----------



## ponzi (7 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> estais a tiempo de comprar gacelillas , el objetivo es el 9350 para dentro de tres meses



Madre del amor hermoso. Y yo que me iba a conformar con llegar a los 8200, con eso cumpliria mi objetivo.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## FranR (7 Jun 2012)

Estamos por encima de la MME200 y por encima de la rápida, dando señales de largos.

Ya sabéis que el técnico no lo sigo, pero sería el momento ideal de romper abajo....


----------



## bertok (7 Jun 2012)

Calma muchachos. He estado desconectado pero ahora veo que las iberdrolas caen ... Tiran los bancos pero no me interesan. Acabo de leer por encima que un soldado ha sido presa de la ansiedad y ha saltado de la trinchera, le deseo suerte porque la va a necesitar. Corto y cierro.


----------



## ponzi (7 Jun 2012)

errozate dijo:


> Yo lo que veo es que es dificilísimo acertar nada, y menos cuando cambian las reglas de juego de la noche a la mañana.
> 
> Mira, ya que mencionas IBE y que teóricamente está barata, mucha gente ha estado que si entraba o no entraba. El factor de riesgo que más se temía últimamente era que Bankia sacara todo el papel que tiene, y que eso es mucho papel para el mercado. Pues bien, ahora, tal vez, con la nueva reglamentación tendríamos que quien puede colocar todo el papelón en el mercado es ACS, ya que no podrá tener más de un 10% en el consejo aunque tengo un 15 ó 20% de acciones. Yo lo que veo es que cuando crees que el peligro es uno, puede que de la noche a la mañana sea otro.
> 
> ¿Crees que ACS, de aprobarse la modificación anti-opa, soltará papel de IBE?



Venderia el swap y una parte de las acciones. Para los march merece la pena tener un % de iberdrola, asi diversifican su cartera. Si al final imponen esa ley creo que acs reducira la cartera pero no creo que la venda entera.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Burbujilimo (7 Jun 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿¿¿Dónde quedó la HUMILDAD???



El sr. MV es capaz de decir "yo soy el namverguan" de forma humilde mientras tladea en una vela al minuto de 500 puntos (+-600 de margen...)

:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## LOLO08 (7 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Calma muchachos. He estado desconectado pero ahora veo que las iberdrolas caen ... Tiran los bancos pero no me interesan. Acabo de leer por encima que un soldado ha sido presa de la ansiedad y ha saltado de la trinchera, le deseo suerte porque la va a necesitar. Corto y cierro.



He sio yoo.......:S


----------



## Tio Masclet (7 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> deje ya la marikada y ponga atencion , durante los proximos 6 meses MV va a demostrar que el conocimiento en cantidades industriales sirve para algo :vomito:



Esperamos ansiosos esos próximos 6 meses de cátedra.


----------



## peseteuro (7 Jun 2012)

1 minuto para ver cómo terminan maquillando esté velote de 1H


----------



## peseteuro (7 Jun 2012)

Ya está, toca bajar ahora, porque también hemos roto hacia abajo en el gráfico que he puesto antes ...


----------



## FranR (7 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Estamos por encima de la MME200 y por encima de la rápida, dando señales de largos.
> 
> Ya sabéis que el técnico no lo sigo, pero sería el momento ideal de romper abajo....



Mientras se decide y me aburro os estoy preparando un grafiquito de esto, en cuanto se decida lo subo y así vemos algunas de las cosas que me enseñaron de técnico. (Y no fue en ningún cursillo de esos de los analistos).


Ahí tenemos la ruptura abajo, veamos si es barrida de stop o no...apuesto que no. (la barrida sería para seguir subiendo)








Lo prometido, el gráfico.


----------



## peseteuro (7 Jun 2012)

pongo la actualización del gráfico también 





Ahora o rebotamos en 6.460 o seguimos con la bajada


----------



## FranR (7 Jun 2012)

peseteuro dijo:


> pongo la actualización del gráfico también



Si te das cuenta, mi sistema es más rápido en la detección de giros, con solo uso de directrices alcistas cuando te quieres dar cuenta del giro ya te han metido, en este caso, 20 puntos. 
Con el sistema que he seguido, de los 30 puntos del movimiento, solo hubiera perdido 5.


P.D. De todas formas como he dicho, no uso este sistema. Si no está combinado con un análisis de "movimientos internos" no es demasiado útil.




NO ME HAGAIS CASO...ahora si toca 493 serían cortos de nuevo, esta vez con más recorrido.


----------



## vmmp29 (7 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> FranR dijo:
> 
> 
> > AH! se me olvidaba
> ...


----------



## diosmercado (7 Jun 2012)

Vaya con el dax, que verticalidad. Se estan frotando las manos, sus banquitos van a cobrar la pasta de asspain.


----------



## FranR (7 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Si te das cuenta, mi sistema es más rápido en la detección de giros, con solo uso de directrices alcistas cuando te quieres dar cuenta del giro ya te han metido, en este caso, 20 puntos.
> Con el sistema que he seguido, de los 30 puntos del movimiento, solo hubiera perdido 5.
> 
> 
> ...




Tenemos el "tocado"....veamos si esta señal es buena. Ahora subo el gráfico de lo que estoy explicando.

Ahora si rompemos el mínimo de la anterior vela, tienen continuidad los cortos....


----------



## Sipanha (7 Jun 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Ahora mismo el SPX500 metido entre los 1319-1315.
> 
> Apretaiiiiiiiisimo.
> 
> ...



Me quoteo y actualizo.

1322 desintegrados.

Canal 1322-1326, si se supera, nos vamos de fiesta a los 1330.

Si bajamos de 1322 puede que vayamos de vuelta a los 1319-1314


----------



## FranR (7 Jun 2012)

Lo prometido es deuda, lo explicado por adelantado gráficamente.

Sr. Burbubolsa, quiero un thanks...trading en directo.


----------



## Claca (7 Jun 2012)

peseteuro dijo:


> pongo la actualización del gráfico también
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Puestos a poner gráficos de forexpros:







...pero para mí lo interesante no es el muy corto plazo.


----------



## The Hellion (7 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Lo prometido es deuda, lo explicado por adelantado gráficamente.
> 
> Sr. Burbubolsa, quiero un thanks...trading en directo.



Maestro, ya sé que no ha llorado, pero se lo merece por las lecciones.


----------



## Sipanha (7 Jun 2012)

Veamos, barbas a las 4.

Hay expectativas de que se ponga a la defensiva, osease, nada de QE, si la cosa se pone negra, sacará el bazooka.

Estamos lamiendo el 1326 en el SPX500 (c).

Dos opciones, nos quedamos en el 1326 y lo tiran con el barbas (como ayer con el Super Mario) ó subimos a 1330 y lo megatiramos.

Podríamos tener latigazos (Ben-hur style).


----------



## aitor33 (7 Jun 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Jajaja, ya las tiene, unas SAN a 6,44 no me las quito de encima tan facilmente...



Gracias por la información mañanera sobre las solarrias ayer me deshice de las nenas a 0.79 compradas a 0.36 hoy están a 1.04:::::::8:


----------



## FranR (7 Jun 2012)

Empieza a tener mala pinta, nos vamos a nivel inferior...ayyyy omaaaaaa


----------



## Sir_Wallace (7 Jun 2012)

:Aplauso: :Aplauso:



FranR dijo:


> Lo prometido es deuda, lo explicado por adelantado gráficamente.
> 
> Sr. Burbubolsa, quiero un thanks...trading en directo.


----------



## pecata minuta (7 Jun 2012)

aitor33 dijo:


> Gracias por la información mañanera sobre las solarrias ayer me deshice de las nenas a 0.79 compradas a 0.36 hoy están a 1.04:::::::8:



Con ese tipo de chicharros nunca se sabe... pueden estar a 1,04 y de repente entran en subasta de volatilidad y te las plantan en 0,7... Disfruta de las plusvalías y no mires atrás. :rolleye::rolleye:


----------



## diosmercado (7 Jun 2012)

Otro zambombazo mas, el dax subiendo como ayer ya. En cero coma han metido un arreon guapo.

La que estan liando esta semana tambien es epica.

Mozos, aqui hay algo raro tras estas subidas "sin justificacion".


----------



## FranR (7 Jun 2012)

Vaya peleón que tenemos antes de la apertura...


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (7 Jun 2012)

Ya se ha salido del mini canal ese y ahora a por los 17 miles.


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Vaya peleón que tenemos antes de la apertura...



cargue largos y olvidese del intradia 8:


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Jun 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Ya se ha salido del mini canal ese y ahora a por los 17 miles.



si pero despiojando de ves en cuando


----------



## FranR (7 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cargue largos y olvidese del intradia 8:



Tranqui llevo contado, desde más abajo....ojo con los reversal, no lo veo claro ::


----------



## diosmercado (7 Jun 2012)

Tomad carnaza: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...cesitaran-9-000-millones-adicionales-del.html

Vamos de camino a otros 200 puntos de subida en el dow. Estas subidas sigo pensando en que no son sanas, muy violentas y mucha amplitud.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (7 Jun 2012)

No estoy pudiendo seguir mucho la bolsa por el trabajo, pero si no ha vendido Pecata las Solaria o si ya lo ha hecho a buen precio, me alegro mucho por ella. Y por Pecatita.


----------



## ponzi (7 Jun 2012)

Dada la orden de venta para el sp, espero pillar un buen cierre.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Tranqui llevo contado, desde más abajo....ojo con los reversal, no lo veo claro ::



entra con to tio , por cierto recuerda este dia , dentro de unos meses entenderas lo que digo :fiufiu:


----------



## Caballero_Sindinero (7 Jun 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Tomad carnaza: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...cesitaran-9-000-millones-adicionales-del.html
> 
> Vamos de camino a otros 200 puntos de subida en el dow. Estas subidas sigo pensando en que no son sanas, muy violentas y mucha amplitud.




quien dice 9.000 millones dice 23.000 millones.....

Total pagamos nosotros


----------



## Mr. Brightside (7 Jun 2012)

Muertoviviente deben ser dos hermanos gemelos, uno brutalmente alcista y el otro brutalmente bajista.


----------



## FranR (7 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> entra con to tio , por cierto recuerda este dia , dentro de unos meses entenderas lo que digo :fiufiu:



Amo a vé...hace dos días deje una cifra. Creo que vamos allí sin freno....(el 5 de junio) pero, debemos hacer una pausa si no queremos hundirnos en los 5xxx de nuevo.


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Amo a vé...hace dos días deje una cifra. Creo que vamos allí sin freno....(el 5 de junio) pero, debemos hacer una pausa si no queremos hundirnos en los 5xxx de nuevo.



ya hemos visto los minimos , fijate como hicimos una figura de giro alcista y como lo rompieron por abajo para aguantarlo en el 6000 osea una trampa bajista 

revisa los graficos que la cosa esta clara es mas lo que sucedera de aqui a final de año esta escrito en los graficos , solo evite ser sofisticado :rolleye:


----------



## aitor33 (7 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Amo a vé...hace dos días deje una cifra. Creo que vamos allí sin freno....(el 5 de junio) pero, debemos hacer una pausa si no queremos hundirnos en los 5xxx de nuevo.



No me canso de decirlo son Ud. y todos los demás unos cracks que aparte de hacernos amenos los días a algunos nos están haciendo recoger alguna que otra perita en este mundo del pandoro


----------



## FranR (7 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ya hemos visto los minimos , fijate como hicimos una figura de giro alcista y como lo rompieron por abajo para aguantarlo en el 6000 osea una trampa bajista
> 
> revisa los graficos que la cosa esta clara es mas lo que sucedera de aqui a final de año esta escrito en los graficos , solo evite ser sofisticado :rolleye:



Estoy de acuerdo en que , posiblemente, hemos visto los mínimos, pero tenemos que recular..y este petardazo, de momento un fake. Ya ha reculado, veamos que deciden...


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Jun 2012)

ibex en diario , se aprecia como el ibex tenia una figura de giro que tendria que haber roto por arriba osea superar la bajista , pero vemos que rompe por abajo y en el circulo los tres dias que se mantuvo por debajo de ella osea la trampa para osos .

lo mismo ocurrio en el sp500 al romper falsamente la mm200


----------



## burbubolsa (7 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Si amigo, si que los respeta, lo que pasa es que hay que saber calcularlos. Estos los dejé anoche sobre la 1 creo, ahora me traigo el post.
> 
> 
> ::
> ...



Los del DAX no los ha respetado; se ha quedado a 4 puntos, un mundo, y la reacción ha sido violenta. Luego tonteo en la MME200, y a las 11:00, sí, del mediodía, paquetones bien visibles de compra. Visto que con falsas ventas no engañaban a nadie, metieron verdaderas compras. Solo un guano horribilis hoy mismo evitaría peponismo por unas cuantas sesiones.


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Jun 2012)

Barbas hablando...

esto puede pegar un petardazo


----------



## Sipanha (7 Jun 2012)

No han esperao ni a que se siente el barbas para ponerse a vender. ::

Me he perdido el corto que quería poner en 1330, lo han tirao en 1227.

Veamos si se pone a guevo otra vez.


----------



## FranR (7 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Los del DAX no los ha respetado; se ha quedado a 4 puntos, un mundo, y la reacción ha sido violenta. Luego tonteo en la MME200, y a las 11:00, sí, del mediodía, paquetones bien visibles de compra. Visto que con falsas ventas no engañaban a nadie, metieron verdaderas compras. Solo un guano horribilis hoy mismo evitaría peponismo por unas cuantas sesiones.



No ha respetado SUS niveles, llevo tiempo sin postear niveles DAX, pero dan los mismos resultados que en IBEX.  La MME200 es un indicador para "noveles", como se ha visto en la falsa señal que he posteado este mediodía.

Señal falsa en la MME200, para los anticuados que aún la usan.


----------



## burbubolsa (7 Jun 2012)

En DAX se quieren ir a 6181, pero hay mucha lucha por seguir la senda alcista.


----------



## burbubolsa (7 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> No ha respetado SUS niveles, llevo tiempo sin postear niveles DAX, pero dan los mismos resultados que en IBEX.



jaja, pero si uso los de Persons... no me gusta inventar la rueda...


----------



## diosmercado (7 Jun 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> No han esperao ni a que se siente el barbas para ponerse a vender. ::
> 
> Me he perdido el corto que quería poner en 1330, lo han tirao en 1227.
> 
> Veamos si se pone a guevo otra vez.



Ya se comento ayer, a lo mejor pueden hacerle la cama al moreno para echarle atpc. Veremos si no esperan a las elecciones de grecia o a ese "algo" que todo el mundo espera.


----------



## burbubolsa (7 Jun 2012)

La calidad tecnologica esta del lado alcista en el DAX. Las velas rojas con mucha sombra. Si no toca el 6181, hay debilidad en niveles inferiores y atraccion fuerte hacia superiores.


----------



## mutiko (7 Jun 2012)

Buenas tardes.

Me temo, mi comandante, que nos hemos quedado con un palmo narices, viendo como los leones fletaban el tren, se subian a el y nos hacian un grandisimo corte de mangas a las hienas que esperabamos en la trinchera. Para mas INRI han subido a las gacelas con ellos, prometiendoles verdes pastos. Mas tarde se ocuparan de desplumarlas, pero mientras tanto, aqui nos quedamos, los de la trinchera, sin nada mas que hacer que cuidarnos bien de los buitres (politicos) que ya andan urdiendo como hincarnos el pico a base de impuestos varios.

Pero bueno, la crisis no ha terminado (no caera esa breva...) y se presentaran nuevas ocasiones... incluso seguramente mas atractivas. Bolsa hay todas las semanas...


----------



## FranR (7 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> jaja, pero si uso los de Persons... no me gusta inventar la rueda...



Ah! entonces me quedo más tranquilo. 

A lo que se tiene un acceso relativamente fácil, no sirve para mucho.


----------



## burbubolsa (7 Jun 2012)

6170 DAX siguiente trinchera.

Desbandada en la bajista; menor calidad y menor número. Preparen largos al tocar MME200 en minutos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Jun 2012)

....







Esta sembrado lately....

Me voy a crear un alter-nick para trolearle un poco para que se enfurezca y cuelgue nivelitos y explicaciones tan detalladas como las de estos últimos días.


----------



## Silenciosa (7 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> No ha respetado SUS niveles, llevo tiempo sin postear niveles DAX, pero dan los mismos resultados que en IBEX.  La MME200 es un indicador para "noveles", como se ha visto en la falsa señal que he posteado este mediodía.
> 
> Señal falsa en la MME200, para los anticuados que aún la usan.


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Jun 2012)

mutiko dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> Me temo, mi comandante, que nos hemos quedado con un palmo narices, viendo como los leones fletaban el tren, se subian a el y nos hacian un grandisimo corte de mangas a las hienas que esperabamos en la trinchera. Para mas INRI han subido a las gacelas con ellos, prometiendoles verdes pastos. Mas tarde se ocuparan de desplumarlas, pero mientras tanto, aqui nos quedamos, los de la trinchera, sin nada mas que hacer que cuidarnos bien de los buitres (politicos) que ya andan urdiendo como hincarnos el pico a base de impuestos varios.
> 
> Pero bueno, la crisis no ha terminado (no caera esa breva...) y se presentaran nuevas ocasiones... incluso seguramente mas atractivas. Bolsa hay todas las semanas...



tendra su oportunidad y muy pronto inocho:


----------



## FranR (7 Jun 2012)

El dax (c) si no vuelve a recuperar con volumen los 6176, se nos marcha a 6.092.

Arriesgo en los niveles, ya que ha cumplido por la mañana y ahora ha reducido sus probabilidades.

AMONO MAESTRO.


----------



## VLADELUI (7 Jun 2012)

Ayer escuché desir que a los de gual estrit les gusta comprar alto para vender más alto. Algo de higer more higest vete tu a seber como se dise.

A salido un tren, no sabemos si de cercanías o de largo recorrido. SL ajustados día a día y cuando nos salten los empaste pues a la trinchera a fumar. Bertok, coja coja, del mio pere¡o dejeme alguno que volveré con el mono.


----------



## Sipanha (7 Jun 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Iniciado por Sipanha Ver Mensaje
> 
> Ahora mismo el SPX500 metido entre los 1319-1315.
> 
> ...




Tocado canal por arriba 1329(c)

y nos vamos a la parte abajo al romper los 1322.

Ea.


----------



## FranR (7 Jun 2012)

Nivel relevante en IBEX....señores FIGHT!!!!!!


----------



## burbubolsa (7 Jun 2012)

Emoción. Van camino del open, sin calidad, solo números.

Aquí hay agentes dobles... menos números y más calidad en la bajista. Huelen sangre.

Los putos ingleses han metido órdenes grandes a la vista alcistas. Traman acentuar la bajada.


----------



## Silenciosa (7 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Emoción. Van camino del open, sin calidad, solo números.
> 
> Aquí hay agentes dobles... menos números y más calidad en la bajista. Huelen sangre.



Ein??

me pierdo con tus post.

Pero tampoco me eches mucha cuenta, todos sabemos que soy la más torpe del hilo.


----------



## FranR (7 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> El dax (c) si no vuelve a recuperar *con volumen los 6176*, se nos marcha a 6.092.
> 
> Arriesgo en los niveles, ya que ha cumplido por la mañana y ahora ha reducido sus probabilidades.
> 
> AMONO MAESTRO.



Ahí lo tenemos, análisis de volumen y.........


----------



## burbubolsa (7 Jun 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Ein??
> 
> me pierdo con tus post.
> 
> Pero tampoco me eches mucha cuenta, todos sabemos que soy la más torpe del hilo.



Aquí el más torpe es el que abandona esto perdiendo.


----------



## Durmiente (7 Jun 2012)

¿Hay alguna novedad para estas caidas repentinas o se trata de sacudir el árbol para que caigan los SL como fruta madura?


----------



## FranR (7 Jun 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Ein??
> 
> me pierdo con tus post.
> 
> Pero tampoco me eches mucha cuenta, todos sabemos que soy la más torpe del hilo.



Creo que es una estrategia cortilarga...


----------



## burbubolsa (7 Jun 2012)

Está llegando élite tecnologica a la bajista del DAX. Segundo asalto a la baja.

MME200 tocada, alcista aplastando por números. Yo metería largos.


----------



## FranR (7 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Está llegando élite tecnologica a la bajista del DAX. *Segundo asalto a la baja*.





burbubolsa dijo:


> 6170 DAX siguiente trinchera.
> 
> Desbandada en la bajista; menor calidad y menor número. *Preparen largos* al tocar MME200 en minutos.



Lo dicho, estrategia cortilarga, lapso 10 minutos. ::







En cuanto a Ibex, han metido volumen (como casi siempre) en nivel relevante. Sigo pensando fake...vamos abajo.


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Jun 2012)

hoy es un dia importante , a su debido tiempo sabran porque


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (7 Jun 2012)

El IBEX está buscando la parte baja del canal para peponear del tiri hasta los 17 miles. Eso si no lo ha tocado ya casi....


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Jun 2012)

saca al pokoyo, franr

dale pepon dale


----------



## Durmiente (7 Jun 2012)

Esto parece que vuelve a rebotar. No se si entrar con u segundo paquete....

TENGO MIEDO......


----------



## Sipanha (7 Jun 2012)

Rebote del 15 al tocar nivel relevante 1319(c).


----------



## FranR (7 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Lo dicho, estrategia cortilarga, lapso 10 minutos. ::
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Se ha quedado atrás---


----------



## FranR (7 Jun 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> saca al pokoyo, franr
> 
> dale pepon dale




Lo siento quiero pato








GUA GUA

GUANOOOOOOo )


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Jun 2012)

jueves 7 de junio es un dia mistico , en octubre la explicacion


----------



## burbubolsa (7 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Lo dicho, estrategia cortilarga, lapso 10 minutos. ::



Desde que me he montado el radar de volumen y slippage esto es más apasionante que un concurso de camisetas mojadas. Es como una partida de ajedrez, igual. 

Habia lucha por llegar al open, pero se ha abortado, de momento, al sacar los alcistas las torres (aplastando calidad de slippage por números en volumen). Si no traspasa el open, creo que tenemos debilidad estructural es las bajistas. ¿por qué? ni idea, pero los niveles de soporte los toca timidamente y los de resistencia los traspasa violentamente.


----------



## Sipanha (7 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> jueves 7 de junio es un dia mistico , en octubre la explicacion



Gatotnik? 

+10


----------



## burbubolsa (7 Jun 2012)

por la casa de atreides! largo en DAX!

Formidable vela roja, con mucha sombra con dinamita verde oculta.


----------



## Silenciosa (7 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> jueves 7 de junio es un dia mistico , en octubre la explicacion



Apoye su argumento con una gráfica de esa de las suyas hombre.

Pero ojo con trazar rectas, que ya sabe que las carga el diablo.


----------



## diosmercado (7 Jun 2012)

Este tio va hinchado de polen:



Carpatos dijo:


> Lo que parece que pasa, es que aunque Bernanke haya dejado muy claro a nuestro mode de ver que habrá QE3, si las cosas empeoran, parece como si algunos hubieran descontado que iba a ser ya. Algo así como cuando ayer el BCE no bajó tipos. En nuestra opinión era muy precipitado poner precisamente ahora en marcha la QE3 con el enredo que hay en Europa. EEUU está esperando que Europa haga algo primero, pero parece claro que si Europa sigue sin hacerlo sacarán la AQ3, Al final o uno u otro van a sacar el put gratis del que tan acertadamente habla siempre nuestro colaborador y amigo Germán Fermo.


----------



## FranR (7 Jun 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Apoye su argumento con una gráfica de esa de las suyas hombre.
> 
> Pero ojo con trazar rectas, que ya sabe que las carga el diablo.



Yo lo he captado a la primera


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Jun 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Gatotnik?
> 
> +10



apuntelo y dele vueltas , si antes de agosto sabe porque el 7 de junio es mistico tendra la salvacion al alcance de la mano :rolleye:


----------



## burbubolsa (7 Jun 2012)

Ya llegan los panther con slippage inferior a 0.30 en la alcista. Dentro de poco, los tiger...

Pura fuerza bruta en la bajista, slippage de 0.50 de media...


----------



## mutiko (7 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> apuntelo y dele vueltas , si antes de agosto sabe porque el 7 de junio es mistico tendra la salvacion al alcance de la mano :rolleye:



7/6/12 = terminara junio con 7612

1/10/12 = ¿empezara octubre con 11012?

Igual esto es muy mistico para Vd... Bueno, tambien dicen que en diciembre de 2012 se acaba el mundo... 21/12/12 ¿terminara diciembre en 211212? ::


----------



## FranR (7 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> por la casa de atreides! _*largo en DAX!*_
> 
> Formidable vela roja, con mucha sombra con dinamita verde oculta.









¿KA PASAO?
¿KA PASAO?

P.D. Le habrá saltado el stop no?

Porque desde las 16.33 lleva 20 daxies en contra....


----------



## burbubolsa (7 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> ¿KA PASAO?
> ¿KA PASAO?
> 
> P.D. Le habrá saltado el stop no?
> ...



que es eso de stop? jaja.... esta en funciona de la volatilidad y de la calidad

hasta que no vea slippages de 0.25 en la bajista de aqui no salgo

me apuesto a que los de la bajista son unos beduinos petroleros que no saben muy bien que hacer con su dinero y su conexion modem satelital

la bajista enseña los dientes....


----------



## Seren (7 Jun 2012)

El 7 de junio significa que:

1. Por ahora no hay QE3, lo que implica que el SP probablemente continuara con la tendencia bajista tomada en abril, o al menos no renaudará la alcista.

2. El dolar podría seguir fortaleciendose

3. Las materias primas iran a la baja


----------



## FranR (7 Jun 2012)

Ya veo, estrategia MV. Puede aguantar 20 daxies en contra, si va en su contra (500 euros en 10 minutos en pérdidas por contrato) no es ná.


----------



## Durmiente (7 Jun 2012)

¿Va a poder con el 54 FranR?


----------



## FranR (7 Jun 2012)

Donde estará el maese, con lo divertida que está la tarde....


----------



## FranR (7 Jun 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> ¿Va a poder con el 54 FranR?



Han vuelto a meterle volumen al cruzar a la baja (gráfico 1 minuto se ve claro)....

Sigo bajista.


----------



## bertok (7 Jun 2012)

Os veo muy inquietos y ansiosos. Vais a palmar hasta la camisa ...


----------



## Durmiente (7 Jun 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> ¿Va a poder con el 54 FranR?



Pues va a ser que no....

¿Dónde está el siguiente nivel relevante?


----------



## Sipanha (7 Jun 2012)

Activado canal 1319-1314.

Anal intruder is your friend. ::


----------



## atman (7 Jun 2012)

Yo ahora sí que ando echando un ojo para largos al DAX... pero a ver que me hacen... que acaben esta vela de 5m. y probablemente la siguiente...

Al SP le esperan cortos un poco más arriba... me quedaré con las ganas...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Donde estará el maese, con lo divertida que está la tarde....



Está usted muy atareado amasando pipos y tal que no se da cuenta que...







Por cierto que está hecho un fiera estos días


----------



## burbubolsa (7 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Ya veo, estrategia MV. Puede aguantar 20 daxies en contra, si va en su contra (500 euros en 10 minutos en pérdidas por contrato) no es ná.



La tecnología se está escorando del lado alcista. Si no toca el open, no pasa nada.

Ahora mismo, en 6156, esta en tierra de nadie. No está ni la MME200. Se ha de definir.


----------



## FranR (7 Jun 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> Pues va a ser que no....
> 
> ¿Dónde está el siguiente nivel relevante?



6.410-6.308 Canal principal, no cambiaría nada la foto si nos metemos dentro. Todo controlado.


----------



## FranR (7 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Está usted muy atareado amasando pipos y tal que no se da cuenta que...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hamijo ya lo dije hace unos días, si me tocan las balls, me pongo en serio.

No se preocupe, volveré a la normalidad en poco tiempo...


----------



## Durmiente (7 Jun 2012)

Fuera de los bancos.
Liquidez total


----------



## Silenciosa (7 Jun 2012)

Ande andará Claca?

Ahorrense los comentarios que lo digo en serio. 

::


----------



## FranR (7 Jun 2012)

Recuerdan que ayer dejé un analisi tesnico?

Se acaba de apoyar en una de las bajistas.....algunas veces las usan..


----------



## Ajetreo (7 Jun 2012)

atman dijo:


> Ha-hay una granja en el centro de Barcelona... :8:
> Si que son sostenibles los catalanes... Entiendo que en su caso, Ajetreo, ha encontrado una muy buena solución, adaptado con garaje y todo. Pero ¿esto es habitual en los "Paisos"? y de que tipo, si no es mucho preguntar, son las granjas?... ruidos, y peor, olores? Estar en casa comiéndote unos calçots con aroma a churto de cabra... me disculparán, pero no es mi idea de un delicatessen... las gallinas, serían más o menos aceptables...



Mire mire que como es la granja del lugar e imaginese que aromas pueden emanar


----------



## FranR (7 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> La tecnología se está escorando del lado alcista. Si no toca el open, no pasa nada.
> 
> Ahora mismo, en 6156, esta en tierra de nadie. No está ni la MME200. Se ha de definir.



Ha rozado los -30 desde su entrada


NO HAY DOLOR...750 leuros negativos por contrato !PERO NO PASA NA! :8:


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Jun 2012)

esta todo bajo control , lo estan haciendo de libro


----------



## mutiko (7 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> ¿KA PASAO?
> ¿KA PASAO?
> 
> P.D. Le habrá saltado el stop no?
> ...



Habra venido el baron y le habra dicho...


----------



## Durmiente (7 Jun 2012)

Con las plusvis os voy a pagar unos ginstonics
Estais todos invitados
Y FranR que se tome todo el tintocon Don Simon que quiera
Está pagado


----------



## atman (7 Jun 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Mire mire que como es la granja del lugar e imaginese que aromas pueden emanar



:8:

Yo... insisto, no podría vivir ahí... aunque las razones van a ser muy otras, claro... 

Pues Doblemente felicitada...

PD: dígale a la rubia que sonría a la cámara...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Jun 2012)




----------



## AssGaper (7 Jun 2012)

Ir cerrando posiciones, es todo una mandrilada.


----------



## burbubolsa (7 Jun 2012)

El director de la alcista está reaccionando tarde, con tecnología pero tarde. Quizás solo está cavando una línea intermedia para mañana.

panthers de 0.3 con volumen en el lado alcista


----------



## Silenciosa (7 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>



:XX::XX::XX::XX:

Pena de no poder dar más de un thanks¡


----------



## mataresfacil (7 Jun 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> No me esta gustando esta subida, no me gusta, no me gusta, tiene pinta de trampa total.



Sus lo dije.


----------



## FranR (7 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> esta todo bajo control , lo estan haciendo de libro



Es usted el puto amo...:XX:

Sin pudor....


----------



## Silenciosa (7 Jun 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Sus lo dije.



Bertok también lo lleva avisando dos días.

Y creo que tiene razón.

Calma, calma.


----------



## FranR (7 Jun 2012)

guybrush_threepwood dijo:


>



que alguien llame a pollastre pollll favolllll :xx::xx:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Hamijo ya lo dije hace unos días, si me tocan las balls, *me pongo en serio*.
> 
> No se preocupe, volveré a la normalidad en poco tiempo...



Pues no debería...

_Nolite dare sanctum canibus neque mittatis margaritas vestras ante porcos, ne forte conculcent eas pedibus suis et conversi dirumpant vos. (Matthaeum 7:6)”_


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Es usted el puto amo...:XX:
> 
> Sin pudor....



soy el puto amo y a su debido tiempo lo reconocera


----------



## atman (7 Jun 2012)

Largo al DAX 6155. SL 6140.


----------



## pecata minuta (7 Jun 2012)

Me reincorporo ahora y habéis escrito mucho, ¿un resumen? ¿Pandorean a los largos?


----------



## FranR (7 Jun 2012)

atman dijo:


> Largo al DAX 6155. SL 6140.



EA ya vino a fastidiar la fiesta!!!!


----------



## FranR (7 Jun 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Me reincorporo ahora y habéis escrito mucho, ¿un resumen? ¿Pandorean a los largos?



Pol favol no se pierda los últimos 45 minutos del hilo, SUBLIMES )


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Jun 2012)

atman dijo:


> Largo al DAX 6155. SL 6140.



sr. atman....largos.....


QUE PAREN EL MUNDO QUE ME BAJO!!!!!! :


----------



## burbubolsa (7 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Pol favol no se pierda los últimos 45 minutos del hilo, SUBLIMES )



Una batallita en el DAX con sus panther, tigers y elephants siempre es apasionante.

Ahora mismo, pelea en el barro. Si están metidos los rusos en esto, que se confiesen los cortos, que esas velas rojas con sombra parecen ocultar algo.


----------



## pecata minuta (7 Jun 2012)

¿Van largos? ¿Cortos? ¿Cortilargos? ¿Han salido de la trinchera?


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Jun 2012)

los largos son ganadores , esta todo controladito


----------



## atman (7 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> sr. atman....largos.....
> 
> 
> QUE PAREN EL MUNDO QUE ME BAJO!!!!!! :



Sólo unos minutos... pa desfogarme un poco...


----------



## FranR (7 Jun 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Van largos? ¿Cortos? ¿Cortilargos? ¿Han salido de la trinchera?



Un poco de todo, mandriladas y owneds pro doquie!


----------



## Diegol07 (7 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> los largos son ganadores , esta todo controladito



Error Mv, cuando lleguemos a los 6500 vamos a ver si nos vamos a los 7000 o volvemos a los 6000. 
Estoy por los 6000, y lo peor de todo es que sera la semana que viene.


----------



## atman (7 Jun 2012)

leches... se me ha hecho un poco tarde para hacer esa entrada... habrá que estar al quite.


----------



## FranR (7 Jun 2012)

atman dijo:


> leches... se me ha hecho un poco tarde para hacer esa entrada... habrá que estar al quite.



Tenga cuidado hamijo...vienen curvas.


----------



## Diegol07 (7 Jun 2012)

Estan llenando todos los medios de comunicacion de que esta preparada la ayuda, de que la banca recibira tanto del BCE o del FMI, todo esto acompañado de subidas, pero a mi no me engañan, es una trampa y lo veo muy claro, rebore tecnico ademas de forzado y a pasar una temporada entre 5700 y 6200.


----------



## burbubolsa (7 Jun 2012)

No tienen nada más imaginativo que gacelones de slippage 0.40 para embestir? En una guerra de desgaste ganan los números sobre la calidad, pero el tiempo corre en contra. 18 minutos para conseguir el nivel.


----------



## Silenciosa (7 Jun 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Me reincorporo ahora y habéis escrito mucho, ¿un resumen? ¿Pandorean a los largos?




MV se ha autoproclamado el que la tiene más larga en esto de los mercados. No, no hablo de la cola.

Burbubolsa ha inventado la estrategia cortilarga que gana siempre, que viene a ser que tú te pones corto en IBEX y a los 3 segundos te pones largo. Y acojonantemente, ganas con las dos... a que mola?

Y a FranR hemos decidido que le vamos a tocar los eggs de vez en cuando porque nos mola la caña que le está dando estos días.

Y yo echo de menos a Claca, que no se por donde anda.

Así resumiendo


----------



## atman (7 Jun 2012)

meh! fuera en 6160...

edito: si ejjque... no los veo, pero los huelo..


----------



## pecata minuta (7 Jun 2012)

Están muy fuertes los bancos. El SAN está aguantando carros y carretas.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Jun 2012)

ES UNA MINA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mutiko (7 Jun 2012)

mutiko dijo:


> Habra venido el baron y le habra dicho...



Ha tardado un monton en salir en mensaje y encima con la foto sin texto, lo he tenido que poner como adjunto y chiquitin. Ahora ya ha perdido toda la gracia. ¿Serian tan amables de indicarme en que web cuelgan Vds. esas fotos con textos?


----------



## burbubolsa (7 Jun 2012)

los tiger han llegado! slippages de 0.25 a la vista y a favor... slippages de 0.20 en la bajista... se está volviendo serio esto...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Jun 2012)

mutiko dijo:


> Ha tardado un monton en salir en mensaje y encima con la foto sin texto, lo he tenido que poner como adjunto y chiquitin. Ahora ya ha perdido toda la gracia. ¿Serian tan amables de indicarme en que web cuelgan Vds. esas fotos con textos?



memegenerator.net


----------



## pipoapipo (7 Jun 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Ande andará Claca?
> 
> Ahorrense los comentarios que lo digo en serio.
> 
> ::



esta de examenes ::


----------



## Durmiente (7 Jun 2012)

No rebañéis el último céntimo. Tened cuidadín.
(O quizá lo mejor es que.... ¿quién sabe?)


----------



## FranR (7 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> No tienen nada más imaginativo que gacelones de slippage 0.40 para embestir? En una guerra de desgaste ganan los números sobre la calidad, pero el tiempo corre en contra. 18 minutos para conseguir el nivel.




Déjese de rollos el Pearson ese es un mojonazo, con el que lleva -35 daxies (en caso de que los esté aguantando como dice)

Mientras tanto a 12 (de momento) el objetivo marcado en Ibex....


----------



## bertok (7 Jun 2012)

Las IBE y TEF a la baja.

Aunque a lalgún culo inquieto le cueste enterderlo, *es un día ganado*.


----------



## FranR (7 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> los tiger han llegado! slippages de 0.25 a la vista y a favor... slippages de 0.20 en la bajista... se está volviendo serio esto...




No son tiger buen hombre, mire bien, y no vienen sino que se van...








-40 daxies.....:S


----------



## atman (7 Jun 2012)

Largo en 6150 (otra vez)


----------



## burbubolsa (7 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> No son tiger buen hombre, mire bien, y no vienen sino que se van...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si quiere le explico la diferencia entre balance y equity... Y no salgo con poco margen a mercado, precisamente.

Podría interesarles dejarlo ahí hasta el cierre, y resolverlo mañana. Han estado cavando nuevas trincheras/niveles. Las hemos cavado nosotros, de hecho.

La alcista sacando los koenig tiger porsche... slippages de 0.15


----------



## aksarben (7 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> memegenerator.net









Uy, sí que mola esto...


----------



## pecata minuta (7 Jun 2012)

La verdad es que no entiendo nada, pero si, está divertido esto...


----------



## Durmiente (7 Jun 2012)

Gracias FranR que estás hecho un fiera.

Te agradezco de verdad tus lineas.

Sinceramente


----------



## burbubolsa (7 Jun 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> La verdad es que no entiendo nada, pero si, está divertido esto...



Lo unico que hay que hacer es lo siguiente: slippage=(close actual - close anterior)/volumen actual

para cada tick, y se ve todo clarinete...


----------



## burbubolsa (7 Jun 2012)

Momento de piramidar.... volumen y calidad duplicandose

menuda batalla.... este nivel va a ser importante.... perdida del open, perdida de la alcista y vuelta a la miseria lateral...


----------



## FranR (7 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Las IBE y TEF a la baja.
> 
> Aunque a lalgún culo inquieto le cueste enterderlo, *es un día ganado*.




Eso mismo le dije hace un rato al tladel peluano....:Aplauso:


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Eso mismo le dije hace un rato al tladel peluano....:Aplauso:



lo estan haciendo de libro


----------



## atman (7 Jun 2012)

6140 par y pasa... no está de quiero...


----------



## FranR (7 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Si quiere le explico la diferencia entre balance y equity... Y no salgo con poco margen a mercado, precisamente.
> 
> Podría interesarles dejarlo ahí hasta el cierre, y resolverlo mañana. Han estado cavando nuevas trincheras/niveles. Las hemos cavado nosotros, de hecho.



No se preocupe, no me lo explique...con ver los resultados me basta. :no:

-50 daxies...y sigue subiendo.

Ya lo dije hace unos post...si en el 176 no había volumen. 6.092

No se ciegue... esto es muy difícil para novatos como usted.


----------



## FranR (7 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Momento de piramidar.... volumen y calidad duplicandose
> 
> menuda batalla.... este nivel va a ser importante.... perdida del open, perdida de la alcista y vuelta a la miseria lateral...



Madre mía...acaba de piramidar justo antes de una vela de -12 

:XX:


----------



## FranR (7 Jun 2012)

Maeseeeee....esto merece un comentario a la altura cuando aparezca...


----------



## mutiko (7 Jun 2012)

La noticia de que no se que cajas van a necesitar 9000 millones (o vete a saber cuantos mas), ahora S&P prevé perdidas de 112.000 millones en la cartera de la banca española... Las flores que han brotado estos dias en el ibex se las han comido los pajaros que lo han dejado todo perdido de GUANO.


----------



## burbubolsa (7 Jun 2012)

Calidad y cantidad en la alcista. Está entrando super élite con slippages de 0.10

El precio vuelve a estar en tierra de nadie. La calidad de la alcista para la sesión ya supera a la bajista. Lucha tremenda por definir un nivel de negociación para las proximas semanas.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Madre mía...acaba de piramidar justo antes de una vela de -12
> 
> :XX:


----------



## Durmiente (7 Jun 2012)

Buenas tardes. Nos vemos esta noche

Hasta luego


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Jun 2012)

lo hacen de libro frente a vuestras faces pero no lo veis porque no teneis el conocimiento :ouch:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> lo hacen de libro frente a vuestras faces pero no lo veis porque no teneis el conocimiento :ouch:



ni la FED, ni la umildá, no se olvide.


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (7 Jun 2012)

Semana plenamente alcista en el Ibex-35 en cuyo índice se queda Sacyr Vallermoso.


----------



## burbubolsa (7 Jun 2012)

Cerrado el largo abierto en la base del nivel, en verde.


----------



## FranR (7 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Cerrado el largo abierto en la base del nivel, en verde.



Pero ¿Usted cree que somos tontos?

Entrada a las 16.33 y 17.28 en las líneas rojas.

Y sale con beneficio.... :Aplauso:


----------



## burbubolsa (7 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Pero ¿Usted cree que somos tontos?
> 
> Entrada a las 16.33 y 17.28 en las líneas rojas.
> 
> Y sale con beneficio.... :Aplauso:



He cerrado solo un largo, abierto en 6142 y cerrado en 6146. Queda abierto otro largo. Tiempo y margen hay de sobra.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Pero ¿Usted cree que somos tontos?
> 
> Entrada a las 16.33 y 17.28 en las líneas rojas.
> 
> Y sale con beneficio.... :Aplauso:


----------



## FranR (7 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> He cerrado solo un largo, abierto en 6142 y cerrado en 6146. Queda abierto otro largo. Tiempo y margen hay de sobra.



Ahora entiendo, es capaz de aguantar 50 en contra y cierra con 4 a favor. Así nunca va a ganar dinero en esto. ::


----------



## burbubolsa (7 Jun 2012)

Sin paciencia no hay ganancias. Eso lo sabe cualquiera. Pero aquí parece una virtud bastante denostada. Está bien saberlo.


----------



## burbubolsa (7 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Ahora entiendo, es capaz de aguantar 50 en contra y cierra con 4 a favor. Así nunca va a ganar dinero en esto. ::



Con lo que por supuesto que no se gana dinero es con la indiscreción. Publicando las entradas pueden ocurrir estas cosas. Y ocurren.


----------



## Sipanha (7 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Con lo que por supuesto que no se gana dinero es con la indiscreción. Publicando las entradas pueden ocurrir estas cosas. Y ocurren.




Dice que han tirado los índices por usted?. ::


----------



## ponzi (7 Jun 2012)

Bueno liquido la posicion en el sp500 (es un triste 3'x% pero bueno para ser en menos de 15 dias y sin hacer nada no ha estado mal) Esta es mi cartera en índices a la espera de que bertok de el pistoletazo de salida para salir de la trinchera




Y estos son mis objetivos (A mediio plazo creo que son factibles...igual dentro de unos meses tengo que pasar a recoger mi owned)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Jun 2012)

Dios hAz que pare!!! es una mina!!!!!!


----------



## burbubolsa (7 Jun 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Dice que han tirado los índices por usted?. ::



Tú no sabes lo importante que yo soy.


----------



## burbubolsa (7 Jun 2012)

Y si no han traspasado el 6132 en DAX es que había alguien todavía más importante que yo defendiéndolo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Jun 2012)

que alguien haga algo....yo ya estoy exhausto.......


:XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## FranR (7 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Y si no han traspasado el 6132 en DAX es que había alguien todavía más importante que yo defendiéndolo.



Aquí le doy la razón








:XX:

6.092

Do you remember?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Y si no han traspasado el 6132 en DAX es que había alguien todavía más importante que yo defendiéndolo.







:XX:


----------



## davidautentico (7 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Tú no sabes lo importante que yo soy.



joder eres un crack


----------



## burbubolsa (7 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Aquí le doy la razón
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tengo punto de salida perdiendo el 6132, por perder el impulso alcista.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Jun 2012)

Señores como estan???????????????

Hay alguien que sabe algo, pero no lo dice, y el que sabe algo y lo dice, esta confundido, pero como yo soy muy pesado lograre que el que sabe algo y no lo dice lo diga, se ponga como se ponga.

Como mañana tampoco estoy, no se trata de volver al curro y trabajar un viernes tambien, una cosa es una cosa y otra pasarse, y para pasarse no hemos venido a vivir.

Concesionario BMW, un dia de invierno del 94 o algo asi, mas aburrido que un anciono un sabado noche sin viagra, pero de esos dias de aburrimiento que me acercaba a los coches y les daba pataicas a las ruedas.

Me dio por decirle al que era mi jefe, que habia que probar unos coches, para un cliente, todo mentira, me queria ir a dar una vuelta y no sabia como. Cogi un coche de muestras, llegue hasta la sierra de granada no digo mas, bendita epoca sin moviles, total que me perdi por no se muy bien donde, me perdi tanto que acabe haciendo noche en un motel de carretera, y a la mañana siguiente con la luz del dia, regrese y encontre el camino de vuelta. Bueno eso y las ganas que tenia de no volver, pero me falto el ultimo punto a lo roldan.

La cara de mi ex.jefe era un poema, me pregunto cosas absurdas como
-¿Pero tu quien te crees que eres?
-¿Pero donde dojones has estado? Aqui ibamos a dar parte por si te habias matado.
-Es que el cliente queria probrar el coche a las 7 de la mañana que es cuando lo utilizara para ir al trabajo, y claro yo como buen comercial y siguiendo sus directrices, pues intente establecer las condiciones de la prueba lo mas reales posibles.
-:::::::: que cojones dices? Y se lo queda?
-No, no le acaba de gustar el salpicadero.
-
-Pero le ha gustado mucho la alhambra, 
-grrrrrrrrrrrr

Aprendi a mentir bastante bien en la empresa, me fue bien.


----------



## sr.anus (7 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Tú no sabes lo importante que yo soy.


----------



## FranR (7 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Tengo punto de salida perdiendo el 6132, por perder el impulso alcista.



No está mal -52, yo también considero que es coger demasiada carrerilla para pillar impulso. :Aplauso:


----------



## Claca (7 Jun 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> MV se ha autoproclamado el que la tiene más larga en esto de los mercados. No, no hablo de la cola.
> 
> Burbubolsa ha inventado la estrategia cortilarga que gana siempre, que viene a ser que tú te pones corto en IBEX y a los 3 segundos te pones largo. Y acojonantemente, ganas con las dos... a que mola?
> 
> ...



Por aquí 

Sólo que intento no repetirme en lo comentado para no confundir a la gente. No vamos a tener giro confirmado, siempre en mi opinión, hasta ver superados los 6.650 en el IBEX y los 2.190 en el STOXX. También el BUND debería perder con claridad los 142,70. 

Ahora comento algo sobre las bajistas y los giros al alza.


----------



## burbubolsa (7 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> :XX:



la acumulación ha sido notable en esta parte de la sesión... mi única preocupación es que se ha hecho a la vista con paquetes grandes, sin fragmentación... demasiado ruido para ser veraz... o quizás alguien quiere decir las verdades a la cara...


----------



## Claca (7 Jun 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Señores como estan???????????????
> 
> Hay alguien que sabe algo, pero no lo dice, y el que sabe algo y lo dice, esta confundido, pero como yo soy muy pesado lograre que el que sabe algo y no lo dice lo diga, se ponga como se ponga.
> 
> ...



¿Así que fue por tu culpa que estigmatizaron a toda una comunidad asiática con lo del "cuento chino" ?


----------



## mutiko (7 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Tú no sabes lo importante que yo soy.



Si es que en el hilo del ibex, hasta los trolles son unos jashondos. Gracias, de todo corazon, si no fuera por momentos como estos...

Enviado desde mi U8120 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## sr.anus (7 Jun 2012)

Me da verguenza pero lo admito, ayer antes de dormir deje puesta una entrada para primera hora. 
Creia que era en bme, pero me fallo el subconsciente y entre en repsol. Todo el dia atento al movil y relamiendome pensando que habia sacado para pipas, y cuando me pongo delante del pc veo que tengo acciones nuevas de repsol. 

conclusion, si no viene pandoro a mi, yo voy a buscarle


----------



## burbubolsa (7 Jun 2012)

mutiko dijo:


> Si es que en el hilo del ibex, hasta los trolles son unos jashondos. Gracias, de todo corazon, si no fuera por momentos como estos...
> 
> Enviado desde mi U8120 usando Tapatalk 2



En serio, hasta el último céntimo tiene valor para los "especialistas". Su trabajo es rebañarnos nuestro preciado dinero real con su dinero virtual. Y nuestra única defensa es que se ataquen entre ellos. Recuérdenlo bien. Que los leones se muerdan y arañen entre ellos es lo mejor que nos puede ocurrir, y signo de tener que estar fuera.


----------



## FranR (7 Jun 2012)

Bueno les voy a dejar...

Ha sido una de las mejores tardes que he pasado, casi caigo enfermo de la risa.

No se de anatomía, pero creo que es el diafragma lo que tengo contraido...ahiiiii que me dá.


----------



## burbubolsa (7 Jun 2012)

El CME.ES está cerrando el gap de extenuación perfectamente. Mantener hoy el 1316 es un triunfazo.

Después de un ratito de guerra psicológica, vuelve la liquidez al mercado. Se reanuda la pelea por resolver el nivel.

¿Y los regresores? ¿Por qué no hablo de regresores? El más cercano, para FADX, está en 6300...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Bueno les voy a dejar...
> 
> Ha sido una de las mejores tardes que he pasado, casi caigo enfermo de la risa.
> 
> No se de anatomía, pero creo que es el diafragma lo que tengo contraido...ahiiiii que me dá.



Usted diafragma contraido y otros, el ano dilatado ::


----------



## tarrito (7 Jun 2012)

para el/la hinportante ... no llega ni a concejal de Cuenca

:XX:

[YOUTUBE]vNgo5IWDg0Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## burbubolsa (7 Jun 2012)

Margen y tecnología son suplementarios. Si no se dispone de tecnología, qué menos que disponer de un buen margen.


----------



## burbubolsa (7 Jun 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> para el/la hinportante ... no llega ni a concejal de Cuenca
> 
> :XX:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]vNgo5IWDg0Q[/YOUTUBE]



¿Qué quieres decir con eso? Yo soy más importante que tú.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Jun 2012)

:XX: :XX: tu no sabe que un conseja de cuenca aqui eh .... :XX: :XX:


----------



## tarrito (7 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> ¿Qué quieres decir con eso? Yo soy más importante que tú.



para ustek seguro que ustek mismamente lo es, sin duda 8:


----------



## ghkghk (7 Jun 2012)

sr.anus dijo:


> Me da verguenza pero lo admito, ayer antes de dormir deje puesta una entrada para primera hora.
> Creia que era en bme, pero me fallo el subconsciente y entre en repsol. Todo el dia atento al movil y relamiendome pensando que habia sacado para pipas, y cuando me pongo delante del pc veo que tengo acciones nuevas de repsol.
> 
> conclusion, si no viene pandoro a mi, yo voy a buscarle



Repsol la tiene a precio de puta. Es muy buena compra a 12.4 o similar.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## pipoapipo (7 Jun 2012)

somos triple B segun fitch......


----------



## Silenciosa (7 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Tú no sabes lo importante que yo soy.


----------



## pollastre (7 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> que alguien haga algo....yo ya estoy exhausto.......
> 
> 
> :XX: :XX: :XX:




Es una mina.... es una puta mina :XX:

Y mira que lo tengo ignorado, pero como cuando Uds. le responden, inevitablemente veo lo que Anacleto escribió, pues.... :XX:

Está mal, este tío está muy enfermo. Está como un rebaño, vamos :XX::XX:

Casi no podía terminar el plusviómetro de la risa que me entraba a ratos ::::


----------



## sr.anus (7 Jun 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Repsol la tiene a precio de puta. Es muy buena compra a 12.4 o similar.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2



Estuve dudando enter bme y repsol para un mete saca rapido, y me equivoque ::, si hubiera elegido bien llevaria un 2,5 % hoy y lo habria celebrado con ginebra y tonica, de esta manera llevo un -0,8 % y me tendre que conformar con tinto de verano y terracita.

Era para entreterme mientras espero la señal de bertok


----------



## burbubolsa (7 Jun 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> somos triple B segun fitch......



Ya somos como potencias del tipo de India, Brasil, Colombia, Méjico, Perú, Rusia, Marruecos, Sudáfrica. Unos emergentes... esto solo puede hacer subir la bolsa.


----------



## The Hellion (7 Jun 2012)




----------



## burbubolsa (7 Jun 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Es una mina.... es una puta mina :XX:
> 
> Y mira que lo tengo ignorado, pero como cuando Uds. le responden, inevitablemente veo lo que Anacleto escribió, pues.... :XX:
> 
> ...



No me dirijo al pollo porque me tiene ignorado, sino para hacer notar lo mucho que me ignora. Denota tedio vital.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (7 Jun 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Visión del ibex.
> Visión de telefónica:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Jun 2012)

Ponte esto de avatar:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Jun 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Es una mina.... es una puta mina :XX:
> 
> Y mira que lo tengo ignorado, pero como cuando Uds. le responden, inevitablemente veo lo que Anacleto escribió, pues.... :XX:
> 
> ...



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/312999-habeis-visto-ibex-35-junio-2012-mes-del-juicio-final-311.html#post6502708 :|
Por cierto, me retiro ya de memes de bb....es demasié pal body


----------



## bertok (7 Jun 2012)

El SP tiene una visita pendiente al nivel de 1305 - 1298 8:


----------



## Claca (7 Jun 2012)

Diferencia entre romper directrices y un suelo, como no, el giro:







El VIX no es el mejor ejemplo de nada, pero en este caso nos sirve y de paso recuerdo un poco cómo está.

Para ver un suelo, ya sea más o menos duradero, suele ser imprescindible ver primero una figura de giro que supere la zona de resistencia más relevante en el precio. En el IBEX hay una figura de giro (que a MV se le ha pasado por alto, porque ni trampa ni hostias), pero su resolución queda por debajo de la última zona de control de dinero, así que por el momento no vale la pena considerarla. Al petar la bajista, eso sí, se ha anulado la estructura bajista asociada a ella, pero no se han generado objetivos alcistas como consecuencia de esta superación; estos se verán con la aparición de nuevas estructuras alcistas independientes, ya sea por impulsos o por figuras chartistas.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Jun 2012)

No se o es un troll muy bueno o, y para decirlo sin ofender, esta como una pvuta cabra de loco pidiendo a gritos que lo encierren en una mazmorra sin puerta.


----------



## burbubolsa (7 Jun 2012)

DAX atravesando la MME200 en minutos en 6155.


----------



## burbubolsa (7 Jun 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> No se o es un troll muy bueno o, y para decirlo sin ofender, esta como una pvuta cabra de loco pidiendo a gritos que lo encierren en una mazmorra sin puerta.



Yo quiero visitar la mazmorra de burbublase, pero solo visitarla, eh, que tengo curiosidad por las cucharillas de oro que tenian.


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Jun 2012)

Me huele a mi que van a llevar al SP a los 134X y largos

Están haciendo otra vez su trabajito, esta vez algo más burdo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Jun 2012)

gracias Claca, ahora estaba algo perdido con el culibex... a esperar toca. Aunque, en mi opinión 
todavía hay activo un segundo bajista que nos puede llevar hasta los 56xx. 







¿comentaste alguna vez que los impulsos pierden fiabilidad cuando abandonan el canal?


----------



## burbubolsa (7 Jun 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Me huele a mi que van a llevar al SP a los 134X y largos
> 
> Están haciendo otra vez su trabajito, esta vez algo más burdo



También tengo esa impresión; no he visto paquetes de slippage gordo en la alcista en todo el día. Los tenían en reserva.


----------



## Silenciosa (7 Jun 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Es una mina.... es una puta mina :XX:
> 
> Y mira que lo tengo ignorado, pero como cuando Uds. le responden, inevitablemente veo lo que *Anacleto* escribió, pues.... :XX:
> 
> ...



Acabo de caer..:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Palomeque_borrado (7 Jun 2012)

Negro par y pasa, hagan juego señores


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Jun 2012)

Sr palomeque, mire los post de *ayer *y verá como *hoy *se han visitado esos niveles.  Así que de casino, poquito 

edt:anda si es el rajao!


----------



## Claca (7 Jun 2012)

Los giros de muy corto plazo:







Doble suelo, HCHi y cuña, pero nada, el gráfico estará borroso.

De momento ninguno tiene la suficiente entidad como para proyectar objetivos relevantes, por eso ni los comenté. El que los esté siguiendo, sólo tiene que ponerse su stop donde crea que se anulan. Es evidente que a muy corto plazo todavía seguimos alcistas.


----------



## Claca (7 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> gracias Claca, ahora estaba algo perdido con el culibex... a esperar toca. Aunque, en mi opinión
> todavía hay activo un segundo bajista que nos puede llevar hasta los 56xx.
> 
> 
> ...



Personalmente siempre referencio los impulsos a su línea de tendencia, que pueden ser canales, como no. Piensa que un gráfico, a parte de situarnos, debe servir ante todo para operar, y dado que cualquier operación requiere de dos cosas, un punto de entrada y uno de salida, las líneas de tendencia vienen la mar de bien para definir stops. Cuando un impulso pierde su directriz, lo doy por anulado, a menos que tenga buenos motivos para considerar su dilatación.


----------



## atman (7 Jun 2012)

Ya toy:

Desplegando ala de combate. Cortos al SP en 1324. Objetivo 1317. En el aire.
Contramedidas activadas en 1327.


----------



## burbubolsa (7 Jun 2012)

En la última hora tengo 413 ticks del CME.ES, bajando medio punto y con un neto de 11 paquetes positivos. Hay más "tecnología" en la alcista.


----------



## bertok (7 Jun 2012)

atman dijo:


> Ya toy:
> 
> Desplegando ala de combate. Cortos al SP en 1324. Objetivo 1317. En el aire.
> Contramedidas activadas en 1327.



Yo me la jugaría con un SL dinámico y sin SP hasta los 1310 - 1305. Esta operación pueda dar aurelios ::

Por supuesto, no me hagas mucho caso 8:


----------



## atman (7 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Yo me la jugaría con un SL dinámico y sin SP hasta los 1310 - 1305. Esta operación pueda dar aurelios ::
> 
> Por supuesto, no me hagas mucho caso 8:



Rumbo corregido. Mantenemos target primario en 1317. Fijamos objetivo secundario en 1305.


----------



## bertok (7 Jun 2012)

atman dijo:


> Rumbo corregido. Mantenemos target primario en 1317. Fijamos objetivo secundario en 1305.



Suerte, luego os leo.


----------



## atman (7 Jun 2012)

Tres toques arriba, un toque de vuelta y fallo, nos debiera quedar al menos otro intento abajo... y ya depende de como lo haga, pues...

(se'ntiende no?

Si se'mpeñan, una cúpula tambien me vale y ya alguno de los HS... bueno, sería una buena ginda... 1295 decía bertok ¿no?


----------



## atman (7 Jun 2012)

Zorros 6-8, en el aire, lanzados a 1323 puntos de altura.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Jun 2012)

atman dijo:


> Zorros 6-8, en el aire, lanzados a 1323 puntos de altura.



lance las contramedidas, loop y lance un par de sidewinders (que no side-swingers :


----------



## burbubolsa (7 Jun 2012)

Esto está tan inerte que huelgan los comentarios. En EURUSD, 1690 ticks por hora, variación de precio de -0.00078, flujo neto de 34. Tecnología y números del lado alcista.


----------



## atman (7 Jun 2012)

No, si el punto de entrada no es malo... ahora falta saber si la dirección es esa o la contraria... pero creo que no me equivoco...

Joer, ahora debería marcharme y dejarlo desatendido... en fín, hará su trabajo el límite que corresponda.


----------



## ponzi (7 Jun 2012)

atman dijo:


> Tres toques arriba, un toque de vuelta y fallo, nos debiera quedar al menos otro intento abajo... y ya depende de como lo haga, pues...
> 
> (se'ntiende no?
> 
> Si se'mpeñan, una cúpula tambien me vale y ya alguno de los HS... bueno, sería una buena ginda... 1295 decía bertok ¿no?



Quite quite quite hoy deje que el sp cierre por encima de 1300, con lo contento que estaba yo,no me arruine el dia. Mañana ya hace con el indice lo que quiera.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## atman (7 Jun 2012)

Si le sirve de consuelo, yo no creo que perforemos hoy los 1300. Si se fija mis oggetivos están un pelín más arriba... Pero leches, si no rompe hacia arriba, tendrá, al menos, que intentarlo hacia abajo...


----------



## burbubolsa (7 Jun 2012)

En el DAX, saldo neto de +36, precio neto de +17. Tecnología pasa al lado bajista. En CME.ES, tecnología del lado bajista, también.


----------



## ponzi (7 Jun 2012)

atman dijo:


> Si le sirve de consuelo, yo no creo que perforemos hoy los 1300. Si se fija mis oggetivos están un pelín más arriba...



Ni por debajo de 1320... Con lo elegante que esta en verde. Hasta que no den el pistoletazo de salida me propuesto comprar unicamente indices ya que no me cuesta nada piramidar,asi consigo reducir el riesgo de mi cartera en un entorno con bastante volatilidad la unica pega que solo opero con cierres,es casi un acto de fe,cualquier orden he de realizarla antes de las 15

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## burbubolsa (7 Jun 2012)

A punto estuve de cubrir mi posición del DAX con un corto. La postura alcista está pasiva y simplemente se defiende de la bajista. Es un p chelsea de m.

Cubiertas todas las posiciones. Hay voluntad de volver al plan inicial de primera hora.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (7 Jun 2012)

Dax, hemos hecho un vela bajista, necesita confirmación, pero un corto si no supera la resistencia de la sombra, sería + que interesante buscando los 5780 ptos.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (7 Jun 2012)

Mucha vela fea veo hoy en casi todos los valores, sobre todo en bancarios, el lunes o mañana o ambos tendremos guanón..


----------



## burbubolsa (7 Jun 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Mucha vela fea veo hoy en casi todos los valores, sobre todo en bancarios, el lunes o mañana o ambos tendremos guanón..



burbublase ha dicho algo parecido al respecto...


----------



## Durmiente (7 Jun 2012)

Buenas noches.
Veo que han tenido vuesas mercedes una tarde de lo más divertida...


----------



## Durmiente (7 Jun 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Dax, hemos hecho un vela bajista, necesita confirmación, pero un corto si no supera la resistencia de la sombra, sería + que interesante buscando los 5780 ptos.



Amigo, *muchas gracias por lo de TEF.*
Pusiste que el objetivo eran 9,80 y ¡ a las 7 de la mañana ! (porque no podía centrarme en mirar cotizaciones) puse salida en 9,79. Perfecto: en máximos del día. 
Como no puedo mandarle un jamón, tómese una copichuela a mi salud.
Gracias.

Y otro ha sido FranR. Sus niveles me han dado un punto de salida que considero optimo en los bancos. Lo único que aquí no iba con tanta carga y no era tan relevante como con TEF. Un fiera. 

Ahora, liquidez total: de todas maneras mañana lo tengo muy crudo para mirar cotizaciones y tal y tal...


----------



## Jarlaxe (7 Jun 2012)

atman dijo:


> Ya toy:
> 
> Desplegando ala de combate. Cortos al SP en 1324. Objetivo 1317. En el aire.
> Contramedidas activadas en 1327.



Gracias por la operativa... de un humilde gacelo.:Aplauso:


----------



## Claca (7 Jun 2012)

Claca dijo:


> A petición de ponzi, HEN:
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Habiendo cumplido ha realizado un doble suelo y la reacción alcista no se ha hecho esperar. Como comenté, no puedo estar pendiente de todos los valores y sus vueltas, pero sí puedo decir que este, de momento, tampoco está como para afirmar que los mínimos ya se han visto. 

En cualquier caso esté tirón al alza rápido, aunque pueda ser deshecho por completo durante las próximas sesiones, es una excelente señal cuando el precio se acercaba a una zona de resistencias importantes.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (7 Jun 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Habiendo cumplido ha realizado un doble suelo y la reacción alcista no se ha hecho esperar. Como comenté, no puedo estar pendiente de todos los valores y sus vueltas, pero sí puedo decir que este, de momento, tampoco está como para afirmar que los mínimos ya se han visto.
> 
> En cualquier caso esté tirón al alza rápido, aunque pueda ser deshecho por completo durante las próximas sesiones, es una excelente señal cuando el precio se acercaba a una zona de resistencias importantes.



Claca, a veces pienso que eres un trader pero un trader senior, lo bordas, de verdad. No te vayas nunca (o envíame tus análisis por correo si así ocurre, son demasiado buenos joder!)


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (7 Jun 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> Amigo, *muchas gracias por lo de TEF.*
> Pusiste que el objetivo eran 9,80 y ¡ a las 7 de la mañana ! (porque no podía centrarme en mirar cotizaciones) puse salida en 9,79. Perfecto: en máximos del día.
> Como no puedo mandarle un jamón, tómese una copichuela a mi salud.
> Gracias.
> ...



Espera al martes, lo tendremos más claro pienso :


----------



## Claca (7 Jun 2012)

Claca dijo:


> DAX:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ex-35-mayo-2012-1a-parte-274.html#post6317553
> 
> ...









Se ha detenido justo en el nivel de activación del tercero. Recuerdo la teoría: un tercer impulso se desactiva cuando el precio retrocede y supera el nivel de activación o hasta que pierde la línea de tendencia. Por lo tanto...


----------



## Claca (7 Jun 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Claca, a veces pienso que eres un trader pero un trader senior, lo bordas, de verdad. No te vayas nunca (o envíame tus análisis por correo si así ocurre, son demasiado buenos joder!)



Qué cosas me dices, amigo. No, no, soy un chaval totalmente pachanguero, vago a más no poder y un completo desastre, pero esto me gusta y le dedico muchas horas entre fiesta y fiesta.

En un futuro cercano estará operativa una web en la que meteré mis análisis detallados, con actualizaciones diarias sobre el mercado español, espero que salga algo bonito.


----------



## Durmiente (7 Jun 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Espera al martes, lo tendremos más claro pienso :



Sórdenes.

Comandante.... (ah no que ese es Bertok) (Jo que lío)


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Jun 2012)

Que cierre más descafeinado, más...caracolero


----------



## burbubolsa (7 Jun 2012)

Paquetón de compra de 35 contratos en CME.ES con slippage de medio punto. Estas cosas hay que tomárselas con psicología inversa.


----------



## Claca (7 Jun 2012)

Claca dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...012-mes-del-juicio-final-167.html#post6468487
> 
> Aquí está el DOW comentado... se aplica perfectamente al SP500. En estos momentos se juega deshacer la estructura bajista expuesta, y cuidado, que eso no implica un giro al alza, simplemente anular los objetivos bajistas, lo cual tiene su lógica por la zona de soporte y viendo que cumplió ya con el planteamiento bajista más fiable. En el caso de que lo consiga quedaría lateral.



DOW:







Anulados los objetivos bajistas, la zona de resistencia y que marcaría probablemente un giro se aprecia perfectamente en el gráfico. Queda, por lo tanto, lateral. Como en HEN, esa fuerte reacción al alza es buena cuando el precio va descendiendo hasta niveles de soporte y el sentimiento empieza a ser negativo, podría ser la volatilidad tan necesaria en suelos... pero hasta que no haya giro eso es sólo palabrería.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (7 Jun 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> Sórdenes.
> 
> Comandante.... (ah no que ese es Bertok) (Jo que lío)



Los suelos se hacen pienso con estructuras corregidas muy fuertes al 61,8% o algo +, con HCH invertidos y con figuras parecidas al doble suelo o w. Además por qué estar largos sin tener la certeza de porque estamos largos? 
Telefónica, yo estaría ahora fuera (los 9,79-9,8 ya nos llega), a ver si hay suerte y la cogemos en 8,30 (Hala, vaya loco!!!. También lo decían en 15 cuando decíamos que se iba a los 9-10..).


----------



## ponzi (7 Jun 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Habiendo cumplido ha realizado un doble suelo y la reacción alcista no se ha hecho esperar. Como comenté, no puedo estar pendiente de todos los valores y sus vueltas, pero sí puedo decir que este, de momento, tampoco está como para afirmar que los mínimos ya se han visto.
> 
> En cualquier caso esté tirón al alza rápido, aunque pueda ser deshecho por completo durante las próximas sesiones, es una excelente señal cuando el precio se acercaba a una zona de resistencias importantes.



A mi es una empresa que me gusta mucho como comente hace unos dias. Tuve la ocasion de conocer algunos de sus productos a nivel industrial y la verdad es que son de lo mejorcito que hay en el mercado. Aunque es un buen negocio si que es verdad que no cualquier precio es el optimos. De hecho mas de uno se sorprenderia todos los productos henkel que tiene en su hogar...en quitagrasas y a nivel industrial no tienen competencia

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Janus (7 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Yo me la jugaría con un SL dinámico y sin SP hasta los 1310 - 1305. Esta operación pueda dar aurelios ::
> 
> Por supuesto, no me hagas mucho caso 8:



Amigo, hoy no he podido apenas estar al tanto de hilo. De hecho, en todo el día solo he hecho una entrada que aún tengo abierta.

A lo que iba, ya que no puedo revisar todo el hilo .... ¿has desenfundado la bayoneta?. Me refiero, si has pinchado ......


----------



## Janus (7 Jun 2012)

Gamesa está haciendo cosas que pueden ser interesantes. Veníamos diciendo que el nivel importante eran los 1,7 euros. Para arriesgar algo más, pero con mayor plusvi si se tiene éxito ..... se puede mirar el timeframe horario y se puede ver que le queda por conquistar la mm200. Ahí puede haber una buena señal de entrada.


----------



## kemao2 (7 Jun 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Mucha vela fea veo hoy en casi todos los valores, sobre todo en bancarios, el lunes o mañana o ambos tendremos guanón..



La prox semana guano, recuerdo que la prox semana es la previa al tema griesgo y eso traerá mucha mucha incertidumbre, de todas formas de aqui a finales de julio la bolsa subirá y mucho ( unos 1000 puntos up hasta cerca del 8000) pero se tiene que aprobar el rescate bancario para lo que quedan bastantes semanas.


La bolsa va a hacer un descanso en los 6500 y toca bajar algo, por el tema griesgo despues ya se verá, y tras el rescate bancario subidon


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (7 Jun 2012)

Bankinter, a ver si frena en el 3º canal (2,20-2,10, por debajo, fuera hasta los 1,5). Manejaremos en un par de días esa zona para entrar.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (7 Jun 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Qué cosas me dices, amigo. No, no, soy un chaval totalmente pachanguero, vago a más no poder y un completo desastre, pero esto me gusta y le dedico muchas horas entre fiesta y fiesta.
> 
> En un futuro cercano estará operativa una web en la que meteré mis análisis detallados, con actualizaciones diarias sobre el mercado español, espero que salga algo bonito.



si necesitas ayuda en rastreo de valores nacionales (no tengo tiempo para los otros), aqui me tienes. De aquí va a salir una buena web en un futuro, estoy seguro.


----------



## ponzi (7 Jun 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Bankinter, a ver si frena en el 3º canal (2,20-2,10, por debajo, fuera hasta los 1,5). Manejaremos en un par de días esa zona para entrar.



No jugueis con fuego. Los pequeños bancos y cajas de este pais van a tener que recapitalizarse y bueno los grandes veremos a ver. Una recapitalizacion via conversion de parte de sus pasivos significa una dilucion bestial en el patrimonio de sus accionistas. Hasta europa ha dicho que ese es el camino, vamos a modo ilustrativo(recapitalizar deudas es convertir pasivos en patrimonio neto.... Vamis lo que han hecho con las preferentes...asi que imaginaros el pasivo del banco e ir viendo sus tramos, empezaran por convertir la deuda de menor calidad asi ttamo por tramo hasta que se cubran todas las necesidades del balance...y quuenes son los acreedores de los bancos y cajas pues en gran medida sus clientes y en parte otros bancos que a su vez colocan esa misma deuda en productos estructurados o fondos a otros clientes o bancos (pagares,preferentes,deuda convertible,deuda subordinada,cedulas....la lista daria hasta para escribir una tesis)

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ponzi (7 Jun 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> si necesitas ayuda en rastreo de valores nacionales (no tengo tiempo para los otros), aqui me tienes. De aquí va a salir una buena web en un futuro, estoy seguro.



Pues no sabes las joyas que te pierdes a nivel europeo...En españa apenas habra 10-20 empresas de esas que se puedan comprar y olvidar (y creo que estoy siendo muy generoso).Open your mind

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Jun 2012)

Yo no quería, pero órdenes del CdC son órdenes del CdC...


----------



## ghkghk (8 Jun 2012)

Señores, mañana me voy de despedida (no mia) a Oporto asi que voy a estar 3 o 4 dias sin leerles. Portense bien, no discutan, aprendan mucho, ganen aun mas y sigan con buena salud. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## burbubolsa (8 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Yo no quería, pero órdenes del CdC son órdenes del CdC...



Me hace daño a la vista, así que no puedo thankearlo. Pero está bien crear un corpus. Los alcistas de hoy se han pasado de finolis; yo creo que eran osos disfrazados, aunque me di cuenta tarde, claro. El NYMEX.CL ya lleva una hora de recogida de datos, así que puedo hacer mi primer reporte tecnológico de la jornada: ligeramente favorable en calidad al alcista, y volumen positivo.

EURUSD tocando el fibo low 38.2%


----------



## atman (8 Jun 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Señores, mañana me voy de despedida (no mia) a Oporto asi que voy a estar 3 o 4 dias sin leerles. Portense bien, no discutan, aprendan mucho, ganen aun mas y sigan con buena salud.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2



Discúlpeme, haber si le entendido bien, que llevan ustedes unos días diciendo unas cosas que... ¿quiere usted decir que ahora las despedidas de soltero duran cuatro días? eso es una bacanal romana!!!


----------



## atman (8 Jun 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> *Ni por debajo de 1320*... Con lo elegante que esta en verde. Hasta que no den el pistoletazo de salida me propuesto comprar unicamente indices ya que no me cuesta nada piramidar,asi consigo reducir el riesgo de mi cartera en un entorno con bastante volatilidad la unica pega que solo opero con cierres,es casi un acto de fe,cualquier orden he de realizarla antes de las 15
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2



No digo nada. Era mucho pedir ¿no?

Todos los zorros alcanzaron su objetivo excepto uno anda buscando no-se-que a 1310 puntos de altura. Hasta que se le acabe el combustible. Ajustadas contramedidas y sistema friend-or-foe... perder ya no perdemos.


----------



## FranR (8 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> El dax (c) si no vuelve a recuperar con volumen los 6176, se nos marcha a 6.092.
> 
> Arriesgo en los niveles, ya que ha cumplido por la mañana y ahora ha reducido sus probabilidades.
> 
> AMONO MAESTRO.



Vamos a ver que ha pasado con el DAX, a los que jugaba BBB.

A las 20.43 nos vuelve a decir, tecnología en el lado alcista...justo unos minutos antes de que vuelva a caer 40 daxies :8:

A partir de esa hora se queda a 20 daxies de mi nivel, y ...

Entre su operativa y la mía...unos 140 daxies de diferencia...a mi favor "of course" 







y a última hora dice, QUE LOS ALCISTAS SE HAN PASADO DE FINOLIS, QUE ERAN OSOS DISFRAZADOS. :ouch:

Mire, mi sistema no es nada del otro mundo y mi tecnología menos, pero llevo detectanto movimientos bajistas toda la tarde!!! y si los he visto yo, con lo que tengo....se lo digo de verdad, cambie de sistema porque NO SIRVE PARA NADA.

Y cuando se habla "tan técnico" para darse importancia, es sintoma de que no se sabe de que está hablando. Eso se lo puede corroborar alguno que otro de este foro que son docentes de Universidad. Por favor, hable mas llano, comente la operativa, sea abierto con la de los demás y disfrutaremos todos de maravillosas jornadas.


----------



## burbubolsa (8 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Vamos a ver que ha pasado con el DAX, a los que jugaba BBB.
> 
> A las 20.43 nos vuelve a decir, tecnología en el lado alcista...justo unos minutos antes de que vuelva a caer 40 daxies :8:
> 
> ...



Aunque en el lado alcista han entrado órdenes con menor slippage que en el bajista, por lo general, sin duda ha habido momentos en los que el apoyo ha sido al contrario. Donde sí ha habido desequilibrio ha sido en las órdenes con slippage elevado, habituales y nutridas en volumen del lado bajista, y más escasas en el alcista. Podría denotar acumulación, que no se ha ejecutado en la sesión. Yo creo que el enfoque es correcto, pero hay que corregir la ventana temporal de análisis de datos y, posiblemente, los datos a analizar. A lo mejor es preciso mantener un acumulado de sesión, simultáneo al tacómetro que analiza los datos de una barra temporal. Quizás sea relevante el análisis de los diferenciales de tiempo, tiempo medio entre ticks, para detectar slowdowns, desviación típica del tiempo entre ticks, para detectar breakdowns; estadísticas de menor y mayor slippage en sesión. Luego está el análisis detallado de ticks, que todavía no realizo, y que sería más conveniente en una aplicación java aparte, que mostrase distribución por tamaño, por slippage. Incluso se podría estudiar la relación entre estas variables y precio o rentabilidad.

Las posibilidades son muchas y variadas, y discutirlas está bien como ejercicio. He creado un hilo para este tipo de discusiones: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-programas-ea-y-estrategias-de-inversion.html


----------



## paulistano (8 Jun 2012)

futuros cayendo a toda leche


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Jun 2012)

Recuerden señores que hoy es viernes terminal, si me levanto tempranito.

Que hoy mas de las 10 en el mercado caca.

Que esta la cosa mu mala.

Muy buena idea sr.Burbubolsa la de su hilo.


----------



## Durmiente (8 Jun 2012)

Buenos dias


----------



## Durmiente (8 Jun 2012)

Que tengan suerte señores. NO me podré dedicar a esto hoy.
De todas formas, me parece a mí que un 5º día seguido subiendo .... va a ser demasiado ¿no?
Pero lo más seguro es que "¿quién sabe?"


----------



## pollastre (8 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> A las 20.43 nos vuelve a decir, tecnología en el lado alcista...justo unos minutos antes de que vuelva a caer 40 daxies :8:




Headshot - Combo X2

Fatality !

:XX::XX:


----------



## FranR (8 Jun 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Headshot - Combo X2
> 
> Fatality !
> 
> :XX::XX:












De todos los ayuki, creo que el mejor es el de la foto los mandriles, aún me duele el pecho de reirme. :XX:


----------



## mutiko (8 Jun 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Muy buena idea sr.Burbubolsa la de su hilo.



Si, más que nada porque es un poco absurdo estar contándonos aquí cosas que ni entendemos ni nos entiende el a nosotros. Un hilo exclusivo para sus correlaciones, cruces de divisas y slippages, es más adecuado.

Edito: Si es que enseguida perdemos las buenas costumbres... Guanas...

Enviado desde mi ST25i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## peseteuro (8 Jun 2012)

Abrimoss ueeeeeee (con voz de bajando montaña rusa)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> De todos los *ayuki*, creo que el mejor es el de la foto los mandriles, aún me duele el pecho de reirme. :XX:



[friki mode turbo on]

Hay que ver como se hispanizó el término japonés hodouken (en wikipedia lo traducen como movimiento puño ondulatorio...:ouch.

Sin más, dejo como nota que lo que muestra no es un hadouken, pues un hadouken es esto







lo que nos muestra es un shoryuken cuyo significado es “Golpe Ascendente Del Dragón”.

[friki mode turbo off]


----------



## pecata minuta (8 Jun 2012)

Si yo no entiendo una mierda de bolsa, de gintonics, de informática y de frikadas varias... ¿qué coño pinto en este hilo? :8:

Guanos días.


----------



## Silenciosa (8 Jun 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Si yo no entiendo una mierda de bolsa, de gintonics, de informática y de frikadas varias... ¿qué coño pinto en este hilo? :8:
> 
> Guanos días.



Pasártelo bien...como yo.

Este hilo es mi sala de Relax y carcajada diaria.

Guanos, guanos días.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (8 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> De todos los ayuki, creo que el mejor es el de la foto los mandriles, aún me duele el pecho de reirme. :XX:



.
AYER fue un día memorable en el hilo. Que risa.

Por cierto:

el IBEX ha abierto con gap a la baja y ha frenado justo en la MM50 horaria, creo que debido a un slipagge de los rusos que se ha enfrentado con la baja calidad del sake japones a estas horas (les ha sentao mal). Sin embargo ahora se detecta que los números vuelven a la bajista, aunque bajando la resolución de la tontería se ve que no son números, sino garbanzos de Valseca, miles de ellos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Jun 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Pasártelo bien...como yo.
> 
> Este hilo es mi sala de Relax y carcajada diaria.
> 
> Guanos, guanos días.



Estamos esperando que cumpla su promesa....

(·)(·)


:XX::XX:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (8 Jun 2012)

¿Fitch rebaja la deuda de España tres escalones y solo bajamos un 1%? ¿La pirma de riesgo sube hasta 462 y solo bajamos un 1%? esto ya no es lo que era...la semana pasada.

Guanos dias.


----------



## bertok (8 Jun 2012)

Espero que Atman haya aguantado los cortos en el SP.


----------



## mutiko (8 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Estamos esperando que cumpla su promesa....
> 
> (·)(·)
> 
> ...



Eso, que aqui los demas nos deslomamos para entretenerla pero Vd. No aporta lo que esperamos. Muy mal Sra. muy mal 

Enviado desde mi ST25i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ponzi (8 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Espero que Atman haya aguantado los cortos en el SP.



Acerto al milimetro. Menos mal que al final cerro con una ligera caida, llega a dar un arreon mas fuerte al final y hubiese acabado en perdidas.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Silenciosa (8 Jun 2012)

mutiko dijo:


> Eso, que aqui los demas nos deslomamos para entretenerla pero Vd. No aporta lo que esperamos. Muy mal Sra. muy mal
> 
> Enviado desde mi ST25i usando Tapatalk 2



Realmente no recuerdo cual era exactamente la promesa.

:XX:


----------



## mutiko (8 Jun 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Realmente no recuerdo cual era exactamente la promesa.
> 
> :XX:



Le ha faltado el emoticono de la nariz larga

Enviado desde mi ST25i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Jun 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Realmente no recuerdo cual era exactamente la promesa.
> 
> :XX:



He encontrado esto....

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/271548-habeis-visto-ibex-35-diciembre-2011-ii-20.html#post5494164

así que un posteo oendiente debe haber


----------



## Claca (8 Jun 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Puestos a poner gráficos de forexpros:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y el resultado:







En el intra, por eso, es muy complicado dar validez a las figuras que van apareciendo, esta era mínimamente cazable porque el precio estaba en zona de techo, con las bolsas en resistencia y el BUND en soporte, por contraste tenía que ser buena, pero normalmente uno se puede volver loco viendo cómo se hacen y deshacen todo tipo de formaciones en el ultra corto. O eres muy bueno, o dominas las malas artes de los niveles franopollastriles o te despluman en el intradía (como nos pasa a casi todos, tristemente).


----------



## Tio Masclet (8 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> He encontrado esto....
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/271548-habeis-visto-ibex-35-diciembre-2011-ii-20.html#post5494164
> 
> así que un posteo oendiente debe haber



xD no lo haga que nos cierran el hilo.

¿Dónde voy a encontrar un lugar donde me lo pase bien perdiendo pasta?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Jun 2012)

Buenos días...

Acabamos de pararnos en el fibo38,2% de la subida 599x-6540. Por ahora todo controlado...

Saludos...

Edito: El siguiete fibo, el fibo50% está en el nivel que dió ayer FranR 626x más o menos...


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (8 Jun 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos días...
> 
> Acabamos de pararnos en el fibo38,2% de la subida 599x-6540. Por ahora todo controlado...
> 
> ...



.
A esto me la he jugado hoy. Veremos como sale.


----------



## Claca (8 Jun 2012)

No me gusta meterme en los berenjenales del intra, pero ya que ayer salió el tema del giro "bueno", vamos allá:







En el muy corto plazo la posibilidad de estar completando la figura que propiciaría el rebote sigue todavía encima de la mesa. Por encima de los 6.200, ese segundo hombro podría encajar perfectamente en el escenario, aunque por debajo de ellos, por la configuración del precio muy probablemente el IBEX volvería a perder los 6.100, con riesgo de regresar a la zona de mínimos y o marcar otro nuevo (más que un objetivo bajista concreto, que lo habría, sobre los 6.080, la cosa está en que perdería el momentum alcista).


----------



## mutiko (8 Jun 2012)

Aqui les traigo un poco de "relax": Boothbabes E3

http://www.neogamr.net/news/e3-2012-e3-booth-babes---day-1

Y aqui una muestra







Enviado desde mi ST25i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (8 Jun 2012)

Claca dijo:


> No me gusta meterme en los berenjenales del intra, pero ya que ayer salió el tema del giro "bueno", vamos allá:
> 
> 
> En el muy corto plazo la posibilidad de estar completando la figura que propiciaría el rebote sigue todavía encima de la mesa. Por encima de los 6.200, ese segundo hombro podría encajar perfectamente en el escenario, aunque por debajo de ellos, por la configuración del precio muy probablemente el IBEX volvería a perder los 6.100, con riesgo de regresar a la zona de mínimos y o marcar otro nuevo (más que un objetivo bajista concreto, que lo habría, sobre los 6.080, la cosa está en que perdería el momentum alcista).



.
YO no había visto ese posible HCHi ni de coña (aunque supongo que antes de hoy era imposible hacerlo) ::

Si se confirma el objetivo sería por encima de 7.000, ¿no?

Gracias


----------



## mutiko (8 Jun 2012)

Aqui unas poquitas del computex

http://www.noticias3d.com/noticia.asp?idnoticia=52536



Enviado desde mi ST25i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Jun 2012)

Lo veo parecido a ti Claca, ayer por la mañana estuve a punto de postear una gráfica de conteo en el Ibex, pero al final se me lió la mañana y no pude.

Resumiendo: desde el 8900 me sale una Onda completa (la Onda3 en mi análisis) de 5 ondas. La tendencial onda2-onda4 que es la que dictamina el cambio de onda, era la bajista que seguíamos desde el 8600. Ahora deberíamos corregir toda esa onda de más de 2900 puntos en la Onda4, para luego hacer la caida final Onda5 y terminar la OndaC

Saludos...

PD: onda en mínuscula es de grado menor y Onda en mayúscula de grado mayor...
PD2: Si puedo esta tarde subo el recuento...


----------



## ponzi (8 Jun 2012)

Las instituciones en este pais funcionan de pena..Otra vez esta fallando la web de la cnmv.Queria bajarme el informe completo de gas natural

CNMV - Error

CNMV - Búsqueda por entidades

He echado una ojeada a la página de ghkghk y esta muy bien sobre todo para saber el plan estratégico en pocas lineas y ver la evolucion del negocio durante los últimos 5 años.

Resultados de Gas Natural en el primer trimestre de 2012 - Invertir en Bolsa

Me bajado los ultimos informes de gas natural para leerlos despacio, si alguien se anima dejo los links

http://www.gasnaturalfenosa.com/ser...\735\Presentacion_resultados_1T12_Español.pdf

http://www.gasnaturalfenosa.com/ser...6\GAS_NATURAL_RESULTADOS_1T12_vcastellano.pdf

Hasta que no esten disponibles los informes anuales de la cnmv no podre ver los comentarios de los auditores.


----------



## Claca (8 Jun 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> YO no había visto ese posible HCHi ni de coña (aunque supongo que antes de hoy era imposible hacerlo) ::
> 
> Si se confirma el objetivo sería por encima de 7.000, ¿no?
> ...



Los 7.120, aunque probablemente se podría estirar algo más. 

Ese posible HCHi de momento no es nada, así que hablando con rigor, sí, era y es imposible verlo porque no deja de ser una posibilidad  

Ahora bien, desde hace ya algunos días era posible intuir el nivel de giro, sobre los 6.650, aún sin saber el cómo se podría producir


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Jun 2012)

Es para quedarse abierto largo este finde: La UE y Alemania esperan que Espaa pida el rescate este fin de semana, segn Reuters,Datos macroeconmicos, economa y poltica - Expansin.com

Saludos...

PD: Ahorrando un post, hago la siguiente reflexión: Hace 3 meses, todo el mundo tenía clarísimo ponerse largo en el 7500 o (soñando :baba en el 6700, aquel nivel que se tocó un día allá por el 2009. Hoy da pánico quedarse atrapado largo en 63xx... :o


----------



## juanfer (8 Jun 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> ¿Fitch rebaja la deuda de España tres escalones y solo bajamos un 1%? ¿La pirma de riesgo sube hasta 462 y solo bajamos un 1%? esto ya no es lo que era...la semana pasada.
> 
> Guanos dias.



No es lo mismo bajar un 1% en el ibex a 16000 que en 6000.


----------



## ponzi (8 Jun 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Es para quedarse abierto largo este finde: La UE y Alemania esperan que Espaa pida el rescate este fin de semana, segn Reuters,Datos macroeconmicos, economa y poltica - Expansin.com
> 
> Saludos...



El lunes el fmi cifrara el rescate...Como son lacayos de los banqueros previsiblemente diran 40000-50000. La guinda del pastel llegare a finales de este mes con los informes auditados al completo

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Jun 2012)

Por cierto, no sigo mucho el petróleo, pero nos acercamos a la tendencial que llevamos desde 2009, más o menos sobre los 80$. Estamos ya casi ahí...

Saludos...


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (8 Jun 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Los 7.120, aunque probablemente se podría estirar algo más.
> 
> Ese posible HCHi de momento no es nada, así que hablando con rigor, sí, era y es imposible verlo porque no deja de ser una posibilidad
> 
> Ahora bien, desde hace ya algunos días era posible intuir el nivel de giro, sobre los 6.650, aún sin saber el cómo se podría producir



.
ESTÁ claro que tienes una facilidad especial para leer los gráficos. Y seguro que también hay mucho tiempo y trabajo detrás, seguro. Pero sin eso ...

A ver cuando aparece ese blog.


Por cierto, no se si sigues los análisis de Yosi Truzman en Cotizalia. Si es así, ¿que te parecen?. Habla mucho de fundamentales y noticias, pero luego el análisis parece muy técnico.


----------



## Ajetreo (8 Jun 2012)

No se si lo han posteado ya, Reuters lo da como seguro

España pedirá ayuda para la banca este fin de semana -fuentes | Principales noticias | Reuters


----------



## atman (8 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Espero que Atman haya aguantado los cortos en el SP.



Sólo un mini... perdido anda por ahí... Los demás, liquidados en oggetivos. Le tengo cariño a mi dinero, que le vamos a hacer... )


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Jun 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> No se si lo han posteado ya, Reuters lo da como seguro
> 
> España pedirá ayuda para la banca este fin de semana -fuentes | Principales noticias | Reuters



Llega tarde señora Ajetreo:







Saludos...


----------



## Claca (8 Jun 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> ESTÁ claro que tienes una facilidad especial para leer los gráficos. Y seguro que también hay mucho tiempo y trabajo detrás, seguro. Pero sin eso ...
> 
> A ver cuando aparece ese blog.
> ...



No le conozco, de hecho es la primera vez que leo su nombre, así que no te puedo decir... De analistas en España como he comentado alguna vez sólo puedo recomendar a Alberto Iturralde de días de bolsa (parece que le hago publicidad), pero realmente no sigo a nadie, primero porque casi no tengo tiempo y luego porque si miras mil análisis terminas volviéndote loco, pues cada uno apunta a un lado distinto.


----------



## atman (8 Jun 2012)

Corto al DAX 6070. me he metío to locooo... así que o los pillo o me pillan. Ahora a ver ande le meto los stós...

NO me rompo la cabeza. SL 6080.

Fuera en 6078... Cagada.

Doblamos, corto en 6078. si tampoco sale, lo dejo por hoy...


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (8 Jun 2012)

Parece que ha sentado bien el rumor de reuters. Cuanto peor...mejor. Ya se sabe, la maquinita de hacer pasta...


----------



## AssGaper (8 Jun 2012)

En mi opinion, pienso que haran la mandrilada FINAL, antes del gran Rebote. Algo diran para que volvamos a los 6000 miles de un plumazo y luego, rebotar hasta las nubes. Yo este finde no dejare nada abierto, dejare abiertos algunas ordenes por si les dan por guanear y rebotar. Por ejemplo el ibex dejo orden de compra de 20 indices en 5985 son SL en 5940. Si guanean para barrer stops y luego rebote, almenos ya me subo al tren.


----------



## mataresfacil (8 Jun 2012)

Claca dijo:


> No le conozco, de hecho es la primera vez que leo su nombre, así que no te puedo decir... De analistas en España como he comentado alguna vez sólo puedo recomendar a Alberto Iturralde de días de bolsa (parece que le hago publicidad), pero realmente no sigo a nadie, primero porque casi no tengo tiempo y luego porque si miras mil análisis terminas volviéndote loco, pues cada uno apunta a un lado distinto.



Di que si, si de verdad quieres un analisis serio leeme a mi, haz justo lo contrario, y te hincharas a ganar dinero en esto de la bolsa. ::


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (8 Jun 2012)

.
A ver si está FranR y nos dice si ahora mismo estamos en un nivel relevante de los suyos.

6.43x futuro Junio Ibex.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Jun 2012)

Sr. Neutron, siempre le leo cosas del Stoxx, pero ojalá hoy haya operado con el Ibex, porque lo habrá cogido en mínimos y lo tiene ahora en máximos diarios...:Aplauso:

Saludos...


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (8 Jun 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Sr. Neutron, siempre le leo cosas del Stoxx, pero ojalá hoy haya operado con el Ibex, porque lo habrá cogido en mínimos y lo tiene ahora en máximos diarios...:Aplauso:
> 
> Saludos...



.
ESTOY en ambos ahora mismo. En el Stoxx protegido punto de entrada y en el Ibex llevo +60 (solo un mini hoy). 

Tengo una operativa un tanto caótica últimamente, demasiados frentes. El intra rabioso es para el Stoxx, el medio plazo para el IBEX y la parte realmente importante de la pasta la tengo para contado. De esto tengo un buen paquete preparado para IBERDROLA, pero bertok no me da el OK. Al final me tiro solo. ::


----------



## atman (8 Jun 2012)

Fuera, con el rabo entre las piernas...


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Jun 2012)

España podría pedir ayuda para la banca a la UE este fin de semana, según Reuters - elEconomista.es

Puede pegar un peponazo interesante...


----------



## Ajetreo (8 Jun 2012)

Ay ay ay Que el Ibex se pone Pepón...

Burbubolsa que ha hecho usted... ha encontrado el modo de boicotear la tecnología bajista?


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (8 Jun 2012)

*Fuentes alemanas confirman a Bloomberg que mañana habrá Eurogrupo sobre España*


----------



## burbubolsa (8 Jun 2012)

El mercado ha vuelto a su senda natural. La dinamita verde ha estallado.


----------



## bertok (8 Jun 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> ESTOY en ambos ahora mismo. En el Stoxx protegido punto de entrada y en el Ibex llevo +60 (solo un mini hoy).
> 
> Tengo una operativa un tanto caótica últimamente, demasiados frentes. El intra rabioso es para el Stoxx, el medio plazo para el IBEX y la parte realmente importante de la pasta la tengo para contado. De esto tengo un buen paquete preparado para IBERDROLA, pero bertok no me da el OK. Al final me tiro solo. ::



Sé que es muy difícil tener paciencia en este momento .... pero creo que merece mucho la pena.

También estoy a punto de saltar ya ya no tengo donde agarrarme dentro de la trinchera.

Espero un pelín más.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (8 Jun 2012)

Casualmente, este finde hago una de mis habituales escapadas montañeras. Solo me llevo una mochila de supervivencia. Allí no hay tele, ni radio, ni internet, ni siquiera water. Veamos que me encuentro cuando baje el domingo por la tarde de las Montañas...


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (8 Jun 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Casualmente, este finde hago una de mis habituales escapadas montañeras. Solo me llevo una mochila de supervivencia. Allí no hay tele, ni radio, ni internet, ni siquiera water. Veamos que me encuentro cuando baje el domingo por la tarde de las Montañas...



.
QUE envidia ... depende de dónde vayas, pero las noches ya son cojonudas en muchos sitios de montaña ...


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (8 Jun 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> QUE envidia ... depende de dónde vayas, pero las noches ya son cojonudas en muchos sitios de montaña ...



Las montañas de Ávila, en esta ocasión.

Yo cuando regrese, espero encontrarme a España rescatada, y al IBEX, en 6500 por lo menos...je,je.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (8 Jun 2012)

*El culibex tocará fondo el 12 de Junio de 2012 en el entorno de 5720 - 5693*

8:


----------



## Ajetreo (8 Jun 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> *El culibex tocará fondo el 12 de Junio de 2012 en el entorno de 5720 - 5693*
> 
> 8:



No me sea malaje, que aún puede ocurrir


----------



## The Hellion (8 Jun 2012)

atman dijo:


> Fuera, con el rabo entre las piernas...



No se queje, que podría haber sido peor

La Policía polaca entrenó a perros para morder los testículos de los 'hooligans' - Yahoo! Deportes España


----------



## atman (8 Jun 2012)

Me está llamando hooligan?? ::


----------



## The Hellion (8 Jun 2012)

No, le estoy diciendo que peor estaría si después de la visita de pandoro no tuviera el rabo entre las piernas... :cook:


----------



## bertok (8 Jun 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> *El culibex tocará fondo el 12 de Junio de 2012 en el entorno de 5720 - 5693*
> 
> 8:



Recojo mi OWNED sin mayor problema ::


----------



## juanfer (8 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Recojo mi OWNED sin mayor problema ::



En 2 dias no dará tiempo a bajar tanto en el entorno de 5720 - 5693. 

Aunque todo puede ser.


----------



## VLADELUI (8 Jun 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> En mi opinion, pienso que haran la mandrilada FINAL, antes del gran Rebote. Algo diran para que volvamos a los 6000 miles de un plumazo y luego, rebotar hasta las nubes. Yo este finde no dejare nada abierto, dejare abiertos algunas ordenes por si les dan por guanear y rebotar. Por ejemplo el ibex dejo orden de compra de 20 indices en 5985 son SL en 5940. Si guanean para barrer stops y luego rebote, almenos ya me subo al tren.



No me tomen en serio, vamos ya lo dice mi avatar, pero habernos llevado hasta los 6000 sin respirar ha acojonado a muchisima gente. Yo he visto balbucear a un bolsista de toda la vida que ha visto los 5800 en 2003. Otro bajonazo puede darse, yo no soy ni adivino ni ejperto, pero pueden subir bastante montaña sin mucha competencia antes de bajar.

Bertok, salga ya y traigase todo el tabaco que estoy que me fumo encima. ¿Sabe a quién me he encontrado entre unos matorrales?, pues a Votin, estaba esperandonos, le he dado agua y ya repuesto se viene con nosotros.


----------



## aitor33 (8 Jun 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> En 2 dias no dará tiempo a bajar tanto en el entorno de 5720 - 5693.
> 
> Aunque todo puede ser.



ienso: No hace mucho se oía algo así me parece..." Jamás bajan, es imposible, siempre..." yo imposible ya creo que no hay nada.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (8 Jun 2012)

Vean...

El posible rescate bancario saca al Ibex de pérdidas, pero la prima de riesgo sube


----------



## VLADELUI (8 Jun 2012)

IBE+TEF+SAN+REP cuatro esquinitas tiene mi cama cuatro angelitos que me la guardan....

BBVA ovejita negra de mi corazçon ven aquí...anda portate bien y sube.


----------



## VLADELUI (8 Jun 2012)

Espera, espera que empieza el tobogán de la risa.


----------



## Tio Masclet (8 Jun 2012)

VLADELUI dijo:


> No me tomen en serio, vamos ya lo dice mi avatar, pero habernos llevado hasta los 6000 sin respirar ha acojonado a muchisima gente. Yo he visto balbucear a un bolsista de toda la vida que ha visto los 5800 en 2003. Otro bajonazo puede darse, yo no soy ni adivino ni ejperto, pero pueden subir bastante montaña sin mucha competencia antes de bajar.
> 
> Bertok, salga ya y traigase todo el tabaco que estoy que me fumo encima. ¿Sabe a quién me he encontrado entre unos matorrales?, pues a *Votin*, estaba esperandonos, le he dado agua y ya repuesto se viene con nosotros.



Ojalá sea verdad y veamos reaparecer por aquí al ilustre Sr. VOTIN.

En mi opinión, dominaba zonas del Ibex como nadie.


----------



## tarrito (8 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Recojo mi OWNED sin mayor problema ::



demostraría usted gran humildad y por tanto gran conocimiento 

mire que me suena de algo la frase o


----------



## Felix (8 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Recojo mi OWNED sin mayor problema ::



El que no se moja no se equivoca, pero no vendas la piel del owned antes de comertelo.


----------



## ponzi (8 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Recojo mi OWNED sin mayor problema ::



A mi que se equivoque por 500-700 puntos me da igual. El hecho de haberme mantenido al margen 1-2meses de comprar y vender accs me ha permitido evitar en gran medida la visita de pandoro.Le estoy agradecido. En la trinchera solo he jugado con indices

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## pipoapipo (8 Jun 2012)

vaya dia mas raro..........todo sigue alcista........ pero las cosas q estan haciendo los indices parece q tienden a lateralidad


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (8 Jun 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> vaya dia mas raro..........todo sigue alcista........ pero las cosas q estan haciendo los indices parece q tienden a lateralidad



Son las paradas del trén de las plusvis.


----------



## LOLO08 (8 Jun 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Casualmente, este finde hago una de mis habituales escapadas montañeras. Solo me llevo una mochila de supervivencia. Allí no hay tele, ni radio, ni internet, ni siquiera water. Veamos que me encuentro cuando baje el domingo por la tarde de las Montañas...



puede que nos veamos por las sendas pedregosas de gredos.. yo tb voy este finde:Aplauso:


----------



## bertok (8 Jun 2012)

Felix dijo:


> El que no se moja no se equivoca, pero no vendas la piel del owned antes de comertelo.



Con OWNED o sin OWNED haremos una buena posi ::


----------



## Mulder (8 Jun 2012)

A los buenos días!

¿cómo están? me he escapado un momento de mis obligaciones para comentarles que veo tecnología en el lado largo, bueno, tecnología y cacahuetes, claro.

Y además también quería decirles que tengan cuidado con la importancia de llamarse Borne....Borne de Batería ::

Últimamente ando liadillo, como de costumbre.


----------



## Burbujilimo (8 Jun 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> ¿cómo están? me he escapado un momento de mis obligaciones para comentarles que veo tecnología en el lado largo, bueno, tecnología y cacahuetes, claro.
> 
> ...



¿Para peponazo esta tarde o más a LP? (si es posible saberlo/tienes tiempo de mirarlo)

Thanks! Voy cerrando cortos...


----------



## bertok (8 Jun 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> ¿cómo están? me he escapado un momento de mis obligaciones para comentarles que veo tecnología en el lado largo, bueno, tecnología y cacahuetes, claro.
> 
> ...



más claro hamijo 8:


----------



## Mulder (8 Jun 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> ¿Para peponazo esta tarde o más a LP? (si es posible saberlo/tienes tiempo de mirarlo)
> 
> Thanks! Voy cerrando cortos...



Lo que digo es para el momento inmediato, como decían en la primera peli de Wall Street, para está tarde ya seré una momia :XX:


----------



## Durmiente (8 Jun 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> ¿cómo están? me he escapado un momento de mis obligaciones para comentarles que veo tecnología en el lado largo, bueno, tecnología y cacahuetes, claro.
> 
> ...



¿Alguien me podría traducir este mensaje a un castellano/español QUE SE ENTIENDA (c+o+ñ+o!!!!)


----------



## burbubolsa (8 Jun 2012)

Hay algo que tiene jodido el chip lingüístico.


----------



## bertok (8 Jun 2012)

corto en culibex


----------



## Mulder (8 Jun 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> ¿Alguien me podría traducir este mensaje a un castellano/español QUE SE ENTIENDA (c+o+ñ+o!!!!)



Como decían en los manuales de IBM, el contenido de ese post ha sido dejado de forma ambigua deliberadamente :


----------



## bertok (8 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> corto en culibex



Fuera lamiendo heridas.


----------



## Durmiente (8 Jun 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Como decían en los manuales de IBM, el contenido de ese post ha sido dejado de forma ambigua deliberadamente :



Ya, ya, .... ya lo veo

Pero es que no alcanzo......

A mí, en cuanto me hablan de cacahuetes, pienso en los mandriles....


----------



## Mulder (8 Jun 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> Ya, ya, .... ya lo veo
> 
> Pero es que no alcanzo......
> 
> A mí, en cuanto me hablan de cacahuetes, pienso en los mandriles....



Entonces va Ud. por el buen camino


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (8 Jun 2012)

¿Seria descabellado pensar que se está intentando construir un canalillo alcista, cuya base es la línea que definen los mínimos minimisimos de viernes pasado y los mínimos de hoy, en gráfico de una hora, a espera de confirmación, claro? Desde mi gran ignorancia pediría comprensión y sabias opiniones, gracias.


----------



## Durmiente (8 Jun 2012)

Y Borne, Borne.... 
Yo tenía un amigo que se llamaba Berna ... anke le gustaba hablar y hablar... pero seguro que no tiene nada que ver con este asunto....


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Jun 2012)

A ver si esta tarde les pego el recuento del chulibex. Yo lo veo alcista en el corto/medio plazo, pero hasta el rabo todo es toro. Lo de esta mañana ha sido una despiojada total, rebote técnico en el nivel que tocaba (fibo 38,2%) y seguimos escalando. No se obsesionen con un lado. Antes teníamos el paraguas de la bajista y ahora la tendencial alcista, se gestiona con SL y listos...

Saludos y suerte!


----------



## Burbujilimo (8 Jun 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> A ver si esta tarde les pego el recuento del chulibex. Yo lo veo alcista en el corto/medio plazo, pero hasta el rabo todo es toro. Lo de esta mañana ha sido una despiojada total, rebote técnico en el nivel que tocaba (fibo 38,2%) y seguimos escalando. No se obsesionen con un lado. Antes teníamos el paraguas de la bajista y ahora la tendencial alcista, se gestiona con SL y listos...
> 
> Saludos y suerte!



A mi me han reventado los SL largos esta mañana y ha tirado para arriba. Me ha jodido bastante, porque lo de mandrilearme en aperturas así no es la primera vez que me pasa, y no aprendo coño. Al menos he cerrado en ganancias pues eran posiciones abiertas hace un par de días. Luego un corto en ganancias y otro que he cerrado en perdidas con el aviso de mulder, ambos compensados (+3 euros a mi favor tras comisiones de ambos), si no fuera por eso ahora palmaría unos eurillos. Y unos largos tambien a la indicación de mulder que ahora cubren comisiones más unas pipas, voy a poner el SL en las comisiones y a correr. A ver si sigue un rato.

PD: mulder, gracias, ya van varios avisos así.

EDITO: mulder, estoy haciendote la ola mientras veo a pepón...


----------



## burbubolsa (8 Jun 2012)

Están zumbando de lo lindo.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (8 Jun 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> ¿Seria descabellado pensar que se está intentando construir un canalillo alcista, cuya base es la línea que definen los mínimos minimisimos de viernes pasado y los mínimos de hoy, en gráfico de una hora, a espera de confirmación, claro? Desde mi gran ignorancia pediría comprensión y sabias opiniones, gracias.



El grafiquillo.


----------



## burbubolsa (8 Jun 2012)

¿Quién coño estaba en el 6112 del DAX? El slippage de las bajadas es 0.666...


----------



## Sipanha (8 Jun 2012)

Dato del defícit del Trade Balance usano a las 14:30

Dato previo: -51.83B
Consenso: -49.4B

Preparemonos para un asalto bayonetero a la trinchera de al lao (Man dicho que hay muheres). ::


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Jun 2012)

estos tradels :S

esta todo controladito , toca subir por egz


----------



## LCIRPM (8 Jun 2012)

¿Habreis salido huyendo de Solaria, no?

Vaya vuelta está haciendo


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Jun 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Dato del defícit del Trade Balance usano a las 14:30
> 
> Dato previo: -51.83B
> Consenso: -49.4B
> ...



las rubias con barba pa ustec :rolleye:


----------



## LÁNGARO (8 Jun 2012)

TR a por los 32


----------



## LÁNGARO (8 Jun 2012)

hasta donde pouede irse TLF hastes de darse la vuelta????


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Jun 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> hasta donde pouede irse TLF hastes de darse la vuelta????



los 30 de alierta


----------



## burbubolsa (8 Jun 2012)

[YOUTUBE]vnkuIXmQ0RQ[/YOUTUBE]

No me fastidies que hay un nivel de esos imaginarios en 6126 del DAX.


----------



## paulistano (8 Jun 2012)

Están cargando el horno??

Lo digo porque si dicen que va a haber rescate....de ser así, no tiraría el lunes esto para abajo??

Es que tengo 1600 SAN compradas a 4,69 que no sé muy bien que hacer con ellas...ya que me promedian bien unas que compré más arriba....juntándome en total con 4120 acciones compradas a 4,87...pánico me da tanto no venderlas y que caiga el lunes esto en serio....como venderlas y perderme la cordillera de las plusvis...


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (8 Jun 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Están cargando el horno??
> 
> Lo digo porque si dicen que va a haber rescate....de ser así, no tiraría el lunes esto para abajo??
> 
> Es que tengo 1600 SAN compradas a 4,69 que no sé muy bien que hacer con ellas...ya que me promedian bien unas que compré más arriba....juntándome en total con 4120 acciones compradas a 4,87...pánico me da tanto no venderlas y que caiga el lunes esto en serio....como venderlas y perderme la cordillera de las plusvis...



El rescate es positivo para los mercados. Es, mas o menos, darle a la maquinita para dopar el sistema financiero.

A las SAN es SL creo que es en 4,50. Yo tengo eso.


----------



## Sipanha (8 Jun 2012)

Dio mio! Me he puesto a quitarle el polvo a la bayoneta y me he dao cuenta que me la han cambiao por un palo de escoba!

Joia trinchera. ::


----------



## paulistano (8 Jun 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> El rescate es positivo para los mercados. Es, mas o menos, darle a la maquinita para dopar el sistema financiero.



Si, los mercados...ok.....es un término muy amplio, ya que si ese dinero se utiliza para rescatar a la banca ( y yo llevo banca) no sé si será muy bueno para los protagonistas, no?

O San y BBVA se salvan?

Digamos que al final las dejaré como están...las he aguantado perdiendolas un 11%....pues oiga, no vamos a precipitarnos. Suele ser un error de los principiantes, aguantamos perdidas enormes y en cuanto recupera un poquito y nos quedamos en paz, vendemos...a veces sale bien....otras nos joden vivos.

Veremos...el gobierno dice que no habrá rescate, en europa lo dan por hecho.....:cook:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (8 Jun 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> TR a por los 32



Las vendí hace unas semanas a 30.2 con unos eurillos ganados.

Hace unos dias, cuando estaban a 28.15, el viernes pasado, queríae comprar pero... no me atreví...lo tuve...solo tenía que hacer click... y no me atreví. Miedo. Otra vez será.


----------



## pecata minuta (8 Jun 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Están cargando el horno??
> 
> Lo digo porque si dicen que va a haber rescate....de ser así, no tiraría el lunes esto para abajo??
> 
> Es que tengo 1600 SAN compradas a 4,69 que no sé muy bien que hacer con ellas...ya que me promedian bien unas que compré más arriba....juntándome en total con 4120 acciones compradas a 4,87...pánico me da tanto no venderlas y que caiga el lunes esto en serio....como venderlas y perderme la cordillera de las plusvis...



Está todo ya descontado hamijo.
Yo también tengo SAN, más caras que usted por cierto. Y no pienso vender en pérdidas. No me da la gana. :no:


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Jun 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Está todo ya descontado hamijo.
> Yo también tengo SAN, más caras que usted por cierto. Y no pienso vender en pérdidas. No me da la gana. :no:



entonces tendra que soportar lo insoportable :fiufiu:


----------



## paulistano (8 Jun 2012)

Cuidado los que están en la trinchera.

HISTORIA: EL ULTIMO JAPONES EN RENDIRSE TRAS LA II GUERRA MUNDIAL - NOTICIASINTERESANTES. LO + CURIOSO AQU PARA TI


Militar japo de la segunda guerra mundial atrincherado hasta que se rindió en 1972:

"Yokoi relató que había permanecido oculto en una especie de trinchera junto a otros dos compañeros durante los primeros años pero que luego, se separaron por escasear la comida en la zona en la que estaba construido el refugio. No obstante habían mantenido el contacto hasta que los encontró muertos por inanición en 1964."


----------



## pecata minuta (8 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> entonces tendra que soportar lo insoportable :fiufiu:



¿Pero no ibamos hacia los cielos y más allá?


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Jun 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Pero no ibamos hacia los cielos y más allá?



si pero primero a soportar :fiufiu:


----------



## Sipanha (8 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> si pero primero a soportar :fiufiu:



Eso seguro, entre usted y el bolsa....


----------



## Adriangtir (8 Jun 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Eso seguro, entre usted y el bolsa....



La bolsa es soportable...


----------



## tarrito (8 Jun 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Eso seguro, entre usted y el bolsa....



sshhhh, no me los espante!

entre los 2 + robotecnik (cuando aparezca) ... :XX:


----------



## Le Truhan (8 Jun 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Está todo ya descontado hamijo.
> Yo también tengo SAN, más caras que usted por cierto. Y no pienso vender en pérdidas. No me da la gana. :no:



Yo creo que el Santander subirá pero antes bajará, he puesto hasta el viernes que viene un precio para entrar de 4,25, no sé si llegará?


----------



## paulistano (8 Jun 2012)

Le Truhan dijo:


> Yo creo que el Santander subirá pero antes bajará, he puesto hasta el viernes que viene un precio para entrar de 4,25, no sé si llegará?



Esa es la jodienda....se me hace la boca agua en vender el paquete ahora y recomprar más abajo...:baba:

Pero sé que si lo hago esto hará lo contrario.

La semana pasada por décimas no me entró orden en san a 4,23 y en IBE a 3,02......más de mil eurines iría ganando....:ouch:


----------



## pecata minuta (8 Jun 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Esa es la jodienda....se me hace la boca agua en vender el paquete ahora y recomprar más abajo...:baba:
> 
> Pero sé que si lo hago esto hará lo contrario.
> 
> La semana pasada por décimas no me entró orden en san a 4,23 y en IBE a 3,02......más de mil eurines iría ganando....:ouch:



No... le habrían saltado algún SL en algún momento, seguro.


----------



## pollastre (8 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> si pero primero a soportar :fiufiu:




Y qué es soportar 200 pipolettos para el Jran Jato Jalapeño, hecho y curtido a soportar cortilargos por valor de +-1000 pips...

Venga, no sea humilde... aunque sea modesto y tal, pero no se haga el humilde ::::


----------



## vmmp29 (8 Jun 2012)

que bárbaro no se ha movido en 20minutos, Mulder distribuyen o acumulan


----------



## Felix (8 Jun 2012)

Respecto a san solo puedo decir:
If llu ar jiar is vicos llu ar agüiner.


----------



## aitor33 (8 Jun 2012)

Increible!!!! Cuanto he añorado este día en el que los telediarios abran con la noticia del más que preparado rescate a la banca Hispanistaní. A muchos nos han tachado de tarados por intentar avisar de esto hace ya años.:Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Xof Dub (8 Jun 2012)

P**AS BME ::


----------



## paulistano (8 Jun 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> No... le habrían saltado algún SL en algún momento, seguro.



Sí, el mismo SL que me saltó en las compradas a 5,10 o 4,80 y que aún tengo en cartera8:


----------



## mutiko (8 Jun 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Dato del defícit del Trade Balance usano a las 14:30
> 
> Dato previo: -51.83B
> Consenso: -49.4B
> ...



¿Mujeres? ¿No sabes, insensato, que en el hilo "habeis visto el ibex35" no hay mujeres? (bueno alguna si). Todavia recuerdo a mi primera mujer, la compramos con lad plusvalías entre los foreros del hilo. Pero nunca nos enseño las tetas. Tenia mucha verguenza...

Enviado desde mi ST25i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Burbujilimo (8 Jun 2012)

SL por los aires en ganancias. Pa una cenita (baratita).

Liquidez divino tesoro, haganme hueco en la trinchera.


----------



## paulistano (8 Jun 2012)

otro que se pierde el treninocho:


----------



## Mulder (8 Jun 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> que bábaro no se ha movido en 20minutos, Mulder distribuyen o acumulan



Ahora mismo están distribuyendo, al menos en el Stoxx...y en el Ibex también.


----------



## atman (8 Jun 2012)

Por si alguien tiene interés y tal... ::

Presentación en Bilbao del Plan Estratégico de Petróleos de Venezuela, S.A. (PDVSA)

Me están dando ganas... dejan intervenir a los asistentes... ::

No sé si abrir un hilo en el principal... :XX: :XX:
(no puedo evitarlo...)


----------



## FranR (8 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> ¿Quién coño estaba en el 6112 del DAX? El slippage de las bajadas es 0.666...









Yo mismo, PARDIEZ, y me han montado un Waterloo solo para mí...::


----------



## FranR (8 Jun 2012)

Tecnología del lado bajista...







Montado en corto en Bank Of Ameriguano.


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Jun 2012)

yo creo que burbubolsa es multi de rowotny aka MV :rolleye:


----------



## Sipanha (8 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> yo creo que burbubolsa es multi de rowotny aka MV :rolleye:



No te pongas celoso, si al final vamos a tener un huequito para los dos. ::


----------



## davidautentico (8 Jun 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Y qué es soportar 200 pipolettos para el *Jran Jato Jalapeño*, hecho y curtido a soportar cortilargos por valor de +-1000 pips...
> 
> Venga, no sea humilde... aunque sea modesto y tal, pero no se haga el humilde ::::



Y el agente Anacleto, no se olvide jajaja, que pechá de reir


----------



## Janus (8 Jun 2012)

Dos años después ..... nos dicen que estamos rescatados.

Hoygan, funciona bastante mal en España aquello del correo.


----------



## atman (8 Jun 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Dos años después ..... nos dicen que estamos rescatados.
> 
> Hoygan, funciona bastante mal en España aquello del correo.



"Oye Jaimito, que eso no es mi ombligo..."
"No, si esto tampoco es mi dedito..."


Recuerden, no nos están rescatando... no nos... uff... están... aaayyy...


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Jun 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Dos años después ..... nos dicen que estamos rescatados.
> 
> Hoygan, funciona bastante mal en España aquello del correo.



Es que no se alegra , alegria coño que rescatan a la madre patria , fieshta ::


----------



## FranR (8 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Tecnología del lado bajista...
> 
> 
> 
> Montado en corto en Bank Of Ameriguano.



7.55 salida en 7.28, en CFD, es lo que tienen los stop ajustados.

Amos a pescar otra.

6.532 es nivel relevante.


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> 7.55 salida en 7.28, en CFD, es lo que tienen los stop ajustados.
> 
> Amos a pescar otra.



amono :fiufiu:


----------



## FranR (8 Jun 2012)

6.532-6.440 es este canal.


----------



## FranR (8 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> amono :fiufiu:



No se si se ha dado cuenta que era en corto...le estoy robando sus plusvis, mininus andinus.


----------



## vmmp29 (8 Jun 2012)

madre de dios como aguanta


----------



## atman (8 Jun 2012)

Ala de combate lista para el despegue en pista SP, esperando que las condiciones climatológicas mejoren en el entorno de los 1320. Plan de vuelo y programa de combate en corto descargados en las unidades. Todos listos.

Núñez! Deje el tupper de fabada, coño! que luego su artillero se marea en vuelo...!!


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> No se si se ha dado cuenta que era en corto...le estoy robando sus plusvis, mininus andinus.



corto en ibex ? :ouch:


----------



## Defcon (8 Jun 2012)

Señores ¿que creen ustedes que pasara con el eur/usd en caso de que rescaten a España? ¿ por la alegría ( al igual que paso con Grecia) o se nos ira a los 1.18-19?


----------



## FranR (8 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> corto en ibex ? :ouch:



BANK OF AMERIGUANOOOOOOOOO, es que no lee usté...


Aunque la zona de 6532 en contado es zona de cortos.


----------



## Jarlaxe (8 Jun 2012)

atman dijo:


> Ala de combate lista para el despegue en pista SP, esperando que las condiciones climatológicas mejoren en el entorno de los 1320. Plan de vuelo y programa de combate en corto descargados en las unidades. Todos listos.
> 
> Núñez! Deje el tupper de fabada, coño! que luego su artillero se marea en vuelo...!!



Aqui Delta Patata Bravo Charlie,esperando ordenes desde base Chafarinas...esperando confirmacion de operacion.


----------



## ponzi (8 Jun 2012)

Bueno como me aburria en la trinchera he decido crear una plantilla de excell para estimar posibles carteras.He incorporado el tema de los dividendos brutos y netos.Es una tontería pero por lo menos para tener claros los objetivos y que estos sean realistas como dijo ghkghk en el post del otro día
He utilizado 4 valores (Telefonica,iberdrola,gas natural y danone) . Las cifras son inventadas. Si alguien esta interesado tener la hoja de calculo que me lo diga y gustosamente se la envío.


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> BANK OF AMERIGUANOOOOOOOOO, es que no lee usté...
> 
> 
> Aunque la zona de 6532 en contado es zona de cortos.



no deberia ir contra la tendencia , la suerte no le acompañara siempre :rolleye:


----------



## bertok (8 Jun 2012)

Hacía mucho tiempo que no veía movimientos tan descarados como los que están realizando en el culibex al margen del resto de mercados.

Ayer, en menor medida, y hoy han distribuido lo que han querido. Luego han sido ellos mismos los que lo han vuelto a llevar al alza.

Imagino que se trata de movimientos orquestados de cara al notición del fin de semana.

Fastidia verlo así pero tengan mucho cuidado. Al que tenga cojones de quedarse largo el fin de semana, suerte.


----------



## FranR (8 Jun 2012)

Nivel relevante con mucho volumen, se esperan últimos 45 minutos muy movidos.


----------



## atman (8 Jun 2012)

Parece que Obama sale a dar la charla en un ratín...
...que siempre tenga que haber alguien j*diendo la marrana...


----------



## optimistic1985 (8 Jun 2012)

Cuando puede llegar el BBVA a 7euros?


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Jun 2012)

atman dijo:


> Parece que Obama sale a dar la charla en un ratín...
> ...que siempre tenga que haber alguien j*diendo la marrana...



osama no tiene na que ver , sino busca el conocimiento nunca lo encontrara


----------



## FranR (8 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> BANK OF AMERIGUANOOOOOOOOO, es que no lee usté...
> 
> 
> Aunque la zona de 6532 en contado es zona de cortos.









Primer toque al nivel y se gira, segundo, toca meten velón de volumen. 

Vamos a tener movidaaaa

A la vuelta meto corto a baja carga. :cook: 6.532

::


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Primer toque al nivel y se gira, segundo, toca meten velón de volumen.
> 
> Vamos a tener movidaaaa
> 
> ...



se le advirtio señol franERRE :ouch:


----------



## atman (8 Jun 2012)

El movimiento a la baja en el Bund me parece bastante serio... ándese con ojo...


----------



## FranR (8 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> se le advirtio señol franERRE :ouch:



Espere que se gire (si lo hace hasta 6.532) y luego hablamos .

Si no vuelve pronto, pues a disfrutar el finde.


----------



## locoAC (8 Jun 2012)

Parafreaseando a mi admirado Claca... yo creo que "aún no se ha roto nada". Aunque igualmente, estamos cerca.

Veo el rango 6550-6600 como una resistencia fuerte desde que se rompió a la baja. Salirse de ese rango por arriba quizás sea la señal definitiva.

El milenarismo va a llegar... o no.


----------



## CARLO PONZI (8 Jun 2012)

Soy de los que no hicieron caso a bertok y me metí ayer en iberdrola a 3,23 y en telefónica a 9,51. 

Tengo un lunes muy liado. 
anone pongo los SL antes del wiken?


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Espere que se gire (si lo hace hasta 6.532) y luego hablamos .
> 
> Si no vuelve pronto, pues a disfrutar el finde.



el ibex tie que hacer lo que tie que hacer


----------



## bertok (8 Jun 2012)

CARLO PONZI dijo:


> Soy de los que no hicieron caso a bertok y me metí ayer en iberdrola a 3,23 y en telefónica a 9,51.
> 
> Tengo un lunes muy liado.
> anone pongo los SL antes del wiken?



Yo lo haría en el mismo punto de entrada, no permitas que un giro a la baja ta haga materializar pérdidas.

Suerte


----------



## bertok (8 Jun 2012)

Espero que en esta última media hora, la manos fuertes nos enseñen sus cartas.


----------



## FranR (8 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el ibex tie que hacer lo que tie que hacer



Muy buena frase, ¿De quien es? De Marcial de Muchachada o de Marianico el Corto, ahora no recuerdo bien...::


----------



## Optimista bien informado (8 Jun 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Si alguien esta interesado tener la hoja de calculo que me lo diga y gustosamente se la envío.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 49880
> 
> ...



Se lo cambio por esta web (si es que aún no la conocía) que creo que puede serle útil:

Base de Datos - ValorContable.com

¿Hace? :rolleye:


----------



## locoAC (8 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Espero que en esta última media hora, la manos fuertes nos enseñen sus cartas.



Sargento, yo sigo aquí con usted, en la trinchera. Confío en un cierre dentro del triángulo de Claca, por debajo de los 6550; me parece que ahí está la clave de ésta ya larguísima contienda.


----------



## bertok (8 Jun 2012)

locoAC dijo:


> Sargento, yo sigo aquí con usted, en la trinchera. Confío en un cierre dentro del triángulo de Claca, por debajo de los 6550; me parece que ahí está la clave de ésta ya larguísima contienda.



Compadre, el culibex lo han extremado mucho ya. Yo he visto una distribución intensa y nuevas rupturas al alza :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

Llegados a este punto, debe corregir ante la resistencia en 6600 - 6650. este fin de semana puede pasar cualquier cosa 8:


----------



## bertok (8 Jun 2012)

locoAC dijo:


> Sargento, yo sigo aquí con usted, en la trinchera. Confío en un cierre dentro del triángulo de Claca, por debajo de los 6550; me parece que ahí está la clave de ésta ya larguísima contienda.



¿dónde está ese triángulo de Claca?


----------



## Chotorunner (8 Jun 2012)

Pongo esto para recordar que la semana pasada el moderador no me dejó abrir tema nuevo, diciendo que llevaba AÑOS esperando para comprar a estos precios, y que ya se han visto los mínimos por mucho tiempo. En mi opinión, para siempre jamás. Por lo menos, que conste.


----------



## paulistano (8 Jun 2012)

Chotorunner dijo:


> Pongo esto para recordar que la semana pasada el moderador no me dejó abrir tema nuevo, diciendo que llevaba AÑOS esperando para comprar a estos precios, y que ya se han visto los mínimos por mucho tiempo. En mi opinión, para siempre jamás. Por lo menos, que conste.



Haber avisado antes, por dios!!:ouch:


----------



## ponzi (8 Jun 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Se lo cambio por esta web (si es que aún no la conocía) que creo que puede serle útil:
> 
> Base de Datos - ValorContable.com
> 
> ¿Hace? :rolleye:



Conozco la web,esta muy bien, creo que la pusiste hace tiempo.Muchas gracias

No me deja adjuntar el excel asi que lo he tenido que comprimir.
Si alguien efectua alguna mejora o ve algo mejorable que me avise y modifico la hoja. La he realizado muy rápido asi que no se si tendra algun error

Ver archivo adjunto proyección de carteras.rar


----------



## locoAC (8 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> ¿dónde está ese triángulo de Claca?



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...012-mes-del-juicio-final-165.html#post6507601

Ahí, esboza la posibilidad de estar formándose un HCHi, aunque de momento es más que nada una visión en la bola de cristal muy pendiente de irse confirmando o no.


----------



## FranR (8 Jun 2012)

Chotorunner dijo:


> Pongo esto para recordar que la semana pasada el moderador no me dejó abrir tema nuevo, diciendo que llevaba AÑOS esperando para comprar a estos precios, y que ya se han visto los mínimos por mucho tiempo. En mi opinión, para siempre jamás. Por lo menos, que conste.



Gracias, podría decir por mucho tiempo que espacio temporal es?
+ de 2 meses
+ de 6 meses
+ de 2 años

Saludos


----------



## Mulder (8 Jun 2012)

El volumen en el Stoxx ha subido desde las 16:30 de una forma totalmente alocada, han metido lo que no está en los escritos y mientras tanto se han preocupado muy mucho (muchísimo) de que el precio no suba.

Cuidadín con los cortos en este momento que parece que están preparándose para un buen peponazo.


----------



## Chotorunner (8 Jun 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Haber avisado antes, por dios!!:ouch:



Bueno, no sé si el moderador tiene por ahí guardadas las cosas que tira. 

en _mi opinión_ los mínimos son permanentes. 

Esto es, ya no se van a repetir precios como los del último mínimo.

Saludos


----------



## bertok (8 Jun 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Conozco la web,esta muy bien, creo que la pusiste hace tiempo.Muchas gracias
> 
> No me deja adjuntar el excel asi que lo he tenido que comprimir.
> Si alguien efectua alguna mejora o ve algo mejorable que se me haya escapado que me avise y modifico la hoja. La he realizado muy rápido no se si tendra algun error
> ...



Lo dividendos de TEF e IBE no son tan altos. Tengo entendido que buena parte de ellos van a diluir la acción 8:


----------



## bertok (8 Jun 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> El volumen en el Stoxx ha subido desde las 16:30 de una forma totalmente alocada, han metido lo que no está en los escritos y mientras tanto se han preocupado muy mucho (muchísimo) de que el precio no suba.
> 
> Cuidadín con los cortos en este momento que parece que están preparándose para un buen peponazo.



¿has visto distribución en el culibex?


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Jun 2012)

Chotorunner dijo:


> Bueno, no sé si el moderador tiene por ahí guardadas las cosas que tira.
> 
> en _mi opinión_ los mínimos son permanentes.
> 
> ...



no son permanentes :no:


----------



## FranR (8 Jun 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> El volumen en el Stoxx ha subido desde las 16:30 de una forma totalmente alocada, han metido lo que no está en los escritos y mientras tanto se han preocupado muy mucho (muchísimo) de que el precio no suba.
> 
> Cuidadín con los cortos en este momento que parece que están preparándose para un buen peponazo.



16:30a 16:38 cuando han superado el nivel, como dije hace un rato, han metido una vela de volumen brutal, el único pero: La han enseñado sin ningún rubor, y eso siempre me hace desconfiar.


----------



## LOLO08 (8 Jun 2012)

Xof Dub dijo:


> P**AS BME ::



Pa la jubillación vía dividendos.


----------



## tarrito (8 Jun 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> El volumen en el Stoxx ha subido desde las 16:30 de una forma totalmente alocada, han metido lo que no está en los escritos y mientras tanto se han preocupado muy mucho (muchísimo) de que el precio no suba.
> 
> Cuidadín con los cortos en este momento que parece que están preparándose para un buen peponazo.



sí, sí, sí ...

pero si nos pone el "slippage"*, esta info no vale pa ná ::

* cualquier número entre 0.60 y 0.10 me va bien )


----------



## ponzi (8 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> ¿has visto distribución en el culibex?



Actualmente por increible que parezca son esos.

1,3 en telefonica 
0,32 en iberdrola

Puedes modicarlos sin problemas y toda la hoja se adaptará a la vez.
Donde esta telefónica puedes poner cocacola, henkel la que quieras lo unico que tendras que modificar el numero de acciones, el precio de compra, las comisiones y el precio al que cotiza.
Siendo conservador puedes poner un dividendo de 0'7 a telefonica o lo que es lo mismo un 7'12% de rentabilidad (después de pagar las comisiones) y en iberdrola 0'14 es decir un 4'46%. He puesto unas comisiones un poco altas.


----------



## Chotorunner (8 Jun 2012)

y también, por si alguno cree que lo hago al tuntún, está basado en parte en el método de William J. O´Neal (No confundir con el charlatán de los ciclos de Elliot "mejorados"), y en parte con el sistema de ciclos de cierto profesional que me lo comentó hace muuuuchos meses. Dicho sea de paso, si alguien quiere leer un libro de bolsa que explica las cosas de manera razonable, ese libro es imprescindible. Deusto: 24 leccione esenciales para invertir en Bolsa. William J. O´Neill. 

De USA lo mandé traer yo, cuando no estaba ni traducido.

En fin...suerte a todos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Jun 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> sí, sí, sí ...
> 
> pero si nos pone el "slippage"*, esta info no vale pa ná ::
> 
> * cualquier número entre 0.60 y 0.10 me va bien )



serve yourself


```
(0.6-0.1)*rand()
```
you're welcomed


----------



## burbubolsa (8 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Hacía mucho tiempo que no veía movimientos tan descarados como los que están realizando en el culibex al margen del resto de mercados.
> 
> Ayer, en menor medida, y hoy han distribuido lo que han querido. Luego han sido ellos mismos los que lo han vuelto a llevar al alza.
> 
> ...



Completamente cierto. Y quien no lo quiera ver es que no le interesa que se vea. Por cierto, ¿dónde se ha metido el infiltrado en la mazmorra de la F€D?


----------



## Mulder (8 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> ¿has visto distribución en el culibex?



En el chulibex la situación que veo es la contraria, han distribuido hasta el final, entre las 17 y 17:30 han vendido unos 350 contratos, aunque poco a poco.

Situación muy sospechosa.


----------



## LOLO08 (8 Jun 2012)

coñe , que le pasa a los charts de yahoo que se han parado a las 16h???


----------



## FranR (8 Jun 2012)

Chotorunner dijo:


> y también, por si alguno cree que lo hago al tuntún, está basado en parte en el método de William J. O´Neal (No confundir con el charlatán de los ciclos de Elliot "mejorados"), y en parte con el sistema de ciclos de cierto profesional que me lo comentó hace muuuuchos meses. Dicho sea de paso, si alguien quiere leer un libro de bolsa que explica las cosas de manera razonable, ese libro es imprescindible. Deusto: 24 leccione esenciales para invertir en Bolsa. William J. O´Neill.
> 
> De USA lo mandé traer yo, cuando no estaba ni traducido.
> 
> En fin...suerte a todos.



Gracias Hamijo. Visionaremos algo del O´neill este.

P.D. No busquen choto imágenes en google, la primera foto se me ha quitado las ganas de hacer una gracieta. :ouch:


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Jun 2012)

Chotorunner dijo:


> y también, por si alguno cree que lo hago al tuntún, está basado en parte en el método de William J. O´Neal (No confundir con el charlatán de los ciclos de Elliot "mejorados"), y en parte con el sistema de ciclos de cierto profesional que me lo comentó hace muuuuchos meses. Dicho sea de paso, si alguien quiere leer un libro de bolsa que explica las cosas de manera razonable, ese libro es imprescindible. Deusto: 24 leccione esenciales para invertir en Bolsa. William J. O´Neill.
> 
> De USA lo mandé traer yo, cuando no estaba ni traducido.
> 
> En fin...suerte a todos.



lo hace al tuntun solo que no lo sabe


----------



## Caronte el barquero (8 Jun 2012)

Fuera de EMN (NYSE)

Entrada a 43,64 salida 46,84



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

No me atrevo a estar dentro si hay rescate, sea bueno o malo veremos el lunes.


----------



## Mulder (8 Jun 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> sí, sí, sí ...
> 
> pero si nos pone el "slippage"*, esta info no vale pa ná ::
> 
> * cualquier número entre 0.60 y 0.10 me va bien )



Hoyga ¡que yo a la tecnología la llamo como yo quiero! ::


----------



## Chotorunner (8 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Gracias Hamijo. Visionaremos algo del O´neill este.
> 
> P.D. No busquen choto imágenes en google, la primera foto se me ha quitado las ganas de hacer una gracieta. :ouch:




JAJAJAJAJJAAJ...

Busca "El Hombre Choto", joder. Es un personaje del Pirineo. 

Si es que buscáis donde no debéis...:XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## tarrito (8 Jun 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Hoyga ¡que yo a la tecnología la llamo como yo quiero! ::



ah! esa es otra ... ¿la tecnología de parte alcista y/o bajista?

mire que me había acostumbrao a tladeal con los nuevos métodos del hilo ... y ahora me quieren hacer volver a la antigua escuela, pues como que no!

pss, pss; en el fondo, la monedita de la profe Kuji (con ciertos filtros), lo mejor de lo mejor


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Jun 2012)

El Ibex 35 sube un 8% semanal, hasta 6.552 puntos - elEconomista.es


----------



## bertok (8 Jun 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Actualmente por increible que parezca son esos.
> 
> 1,3 en telefonica
> 0,32 en iberdrola
> ...



He leido que en TEF para el 2012 es como sigue:

0,4 en cash.
0,9 en papelitos.
0,2 en amortización de acciones.


----------



## Mulder (8 Jun 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> ah! esa es otra ... ¿la tecnología de parte alcista y/o bajista?
> 
> mire que me había acostumbrao a tladeal con los nuevos métodos del hilo ... y ahora me quieren hacer volver a la antigua escuela, pues como que no!
> 
> pss, pss; en el fondo, la monedita de la profe Kuji (con ciertos filtros), lo mejor de lo mejor



¿para qué una monedita? SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL!


----------



## ponzi (8 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> He leido que en TEF para el 2012 es como sigue:
> 
> 0,4 en cash.
> 0,9 en papelitos.
> 0,2 en amortización de acciones.



Por eso he puesto 1'3 que al fin y al cabo es el dinero que reciben los accionistas (0,4 cash + 0,9 papelitos). Si quieres ser muy conservador y contar solo con los 0'4 puedes hacerlo, así el resto sera un extra que estará fuera de la ecuación (Haciéndolo así sale una rentabilidad del 4,07%)


----------



## bertok (8 Jun 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Por eso he puesto 1'3 que al fin y al cabo es el dinero que reciben los accionistas (0,4 cash + 0,9 papelitos). Si quieres ser muy conservador y contar solo con los 0'4 puedes hacerlo, así el resto sera un extra que estará fuera de la ecuación.



Los papelitos no deben contar porque son nuevas acciones que diluyen el resto de la posición. 8:

Un timo.


----------



## Lem (8 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Gracias Hamijo. Visionaremos algo del O´neill este.
> 
> P.D. No busquen choto imágenes en google, la primera foto se me ha quitado las ganas de hacer una gracieta. :ouch:



pero hombre, eso es como decir que no se piense en un caballo blanco o que no se apriete el botón rojo :vomito:


----------



## bertok (8 Jun 2012)

Hamijos, comienza la Eurocopa.

El fin está cerca.


----------



## atman (8 Jun 2012)

He bajado a pista a dar ánimos a los hombres mientras esperan... la mitad estaba durmiendo con el casco puesto y la baba les caída en el micro, la otra mitad estaban haciendo un mus... miren, me quedo con ellos, si el enemigo no se va a mover de donde está, ya le tiraremos el lunes...


----------



## Durmiente (8 Jun 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿para qué una monedita? SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL!



¿Y si la moneda tiene las dos caras iguales?


----------



## ponzi (8 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Los papelitos no deben contar porque son nuevas acciones que diluyen el resto de la posición. 8:
> 
> Un timo.



Si pero si coges los papelitos estaras recibiendo mas papelitos para el año que viene recibir mas papel y mas dinero. Aunque a priori sea diluir el patrimonio neto entre un mayor numero de accionistas...

Si la empresa es capaz de incrementar el beneficio por accion los proximos años para justificar esas ampliaciones los accionistas habran ganado bastante dinero.

Si quieres no cuentes con los papelitos, aunque la realidad es son beneficios.

Te pongo una hoja para que veas una demostración de lo que vendría a ser una proyección a 6 años vista

Ver archivo adjunto Timo de los papelitos.rar


----------



## ponzi (8 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Hamijos, comienza la Eurocopa.
> 
> El fin está cerca.



Cuando empieza??Pero como no avisáis con antelación?? El comienzo de los juegos olimpicos o de la eurocopa sera el comienzo del madmax español. Esto pasa por estar desconectado del futbol.


----------



## Suprimo (8 Jun 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Si pero si coges los papelitos estaras recibiendo mas papelitos para el año que viene recibir mas papel y mas dinero. Aunque a priori sea diluir el patrimonio neto entre un mayor numero de accionistas...
> 
> Si la empresa es capaz de incrementar el beneficio por accion los proximos años para justificar esas ampliaciones los accionistas habran ganado bastante dinero.
> 
> ...



Usted hace honor a su nombre8:


----------



## Janus (8 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Hamijos, comienza la Eurocopa.
> 
> El fin está cerca.



.... no sé si se te va a pasar el arroz o si vas a llegar a pagar los postres. Te va a llegar el ejercito agotado y debilitado ..... pudiendo ser pasto de los trolles sanguinarios que viven en el bosque de la ladera de la colina. Guns n' roses - You Could Be Mine (Live at Rock in Rio II) - YouTube

You'll have to fall to lose it all but in the end it doen't even matter.

Ya puedes ir buscando tropa.

IRON MAIDEN The Trooper PORTO ALEGRE 2008 - YouTube


----------



## burbubolsa (8 Jun 2012)

CADJPY hundiéndose bastante.


----------



## Durmiente (8 Jun 2012)

Según el gráfico de Claca y a falta de mejor interpretación, da la impresión de que se está completando del HCHi que anunciaba.
Esto nos llevaría por encima de la zona de 7.000 en poco tiempo.
Podéis consultar su post aquí 
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/6507601-post3286.html
Lo he recogido permanentmente en mi post de la firma


----------



## Jarlaxe (8 Jun 2012)

Vaya vela SP


----------



## Janus (8 Jun 2012)

Está todo el mundo cachondísimo con el más que seguro, eso dicen, rescate de España durante el fin de semana.

Me cuesta creerlo porque básicamente qué tienen que rescatar si aún no hay pronunciamiento oficial desde Roland Berger y Oliver W?.

Se imaginan que durante el finde salga en la tele la ínclita Merkel y diga:

NEIN, NEIN, NEIN, NEIN, NEIN, NEIN, NEIN, NEIN, NEIN, NEIN, NEIN, NEIN, NEIN yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy NEIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## FranR (8 Jun 2012)

Lem dijo:


> pero hombre, eso es como decir que no se piense en un caballo blanco o que no se apriete el botón rojo :vomito:



Jajajaja y usted a terminado de animar a los indecisos.::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Hamijos, comienza la Eurocopa.
> 
> El fin está cerca.



vamos Polonia!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## atman (8 Jun 2012)

En llegando a los 1320 como hemos llegado... no le meto cortos ahora ni jarto de grifa...

Que no digo que no vaya a tontear aquí e incluso dar "algo", pero que, visto lo visto y la hora que es ya... 

Envido a pares! (camarero otro chinchón...)


----------



## bertok (8 Jun 2012)

Janus dijo:


> .... no sé si se te va a pasar el arroz o si vas a llegar a pagar los postres. Te va a llegar el ejercito agotado y debilitado ..... pudiendo ser pasto de los trolles sanguinarios que viven en el bosque de la ladera de la colina. Guns n' roses - You Could Be Mine (Live at Rock in Rio II) - YouTube
> 
> You'll have to fall to lose it all but in the end it doen't even matter.
> 
> ...



Hamijo, recuerdo muy bien el post en el que me decías en 7180 que ya me había comido +380 puntos de rebote.

Ahora estamos un 10% por debajo ::

Las plusvis se las dedicaré a su salud 8:


----------



## Janus (8 Jun 2012)

El SP tirando hacia arriba. Make some noise guys!


----------



## Janus (8 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Hamijo, recuerdo muy bien el post en el que me decías en 7180 que ya me había comido +380 puntos de rebote.
> 
> Ahora estamos un 10% por debajo ::
> 
> Las plusvis se las dedicaré a su salud 8:



Coño!, es que hay que saber salirse también ..... excepto el gatito que es siemprelarguista con rebote en cero.


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (8 Jun 2012)

Una intervencion oficial de España que efecto tendría en el culibex en vuestra honrosa opinion?
Patadon parriba aunque sea por poco tiempo?


----------



## atman (8 Jun 2012)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Una intervencion oficial de España que efecto tendría en el culibex en vuestra *honrosa opinion*?
> Patadon parriba aunque sea por poco tiempo?



Pss. sin faltar ¿eeeh...?


----------



## Janus (8 Jun 2012)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Una intervencion oficial de España que efecto tendría en el culibex en vuestra honrosa opinion?
> Patadon parriba aunque sea por poco tiempo?



Es probable que a corto sea trampa alcista, a medio bajista y a largo guanista. He dicho.


----------



## Janus (8 Jun 2012)

El Proshares Vix Short Term muy próximo a claudicar los 40 dolares. Si lo hace, aún le queda un poquito de gasolina para intentar acelerar, tendría el target en 30 dolares que vienen a ser equivalentes a un SP en máximos.
Difícil de creer.


----------



## credulo (8 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> serve yourself
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



mis hogos!

Le falta un +0,1 caballero 8:


----------



## Janus (8 Jun 2012)

El SP sigue tirando hacia arriba.

One more time?, ONE MORE TIME?. Here we go riding it!,
everybody hands up.


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Jun 2012)

primero los cortos seran destruidos y luego los largos , entonces nibiru llegara


----------



## Silenciosa (8 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> primero los cortos seran destruidos y luego los largos , entonces nibiru llegara



Si algún día le banean le propongo que se haga un multinick: Gatolarguista 

Pero siga viniendo por el hilo, ya no es nada sin usted


----------



## atman (8 Jun 2012)

Cuidadín con esos ETN y ETC sobre el VIX, que los carga el diablo. A alguno todavía le escuece la que hicieron algunas casas hace unos meses...


----------



## Janus (8 Jun 2012)

Vamos a dejar escrito lo siguiente. Habrá que recuperarlo cuando toque.

En First Solar están acumulando a lo bestia desde hace 3 semanas. Tanto como no se había visto desde hace hace muchos años.
El MACD semanal con divergencia alcista y el estocástico + RSI con una sobreventa brutal.

Se trata de esperar el pistoletazo de salida.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Jun 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> A ver si esta tarde les pego el recuento del chulibex. Yo lo veo alcista en el corto/medio plazo, pero hasta el rabo todo es toro. Lo de esta mañana ha sido una despiojada total, rebote técnico en el nivel que tocaba (fibo 38,2%) y seguimos escalando. No se obsesionen con un lado. Antes teníamos el paraguas de la bajista y ahora la tendencial alcista, se gestiona con SL y listos...
> 
> Saludos y suerte!



Lo prometido es deuda, esta es mi visión sobre el chulibex, ahora toca rebote, llevamos ya casi 600 puntos, el primer objetivo es el fibo38,2% de la Onda3, sobre los 7120puntos.







Saludos...


----------



## Ajetreo (8 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> primero los cortos seran destruidos y luego los largos , entonces nibiru llegara



Llegará aunque a usted lo de la orto le trae al pairo

¿Nibiru será el nuevo nombre de Pandoro?


----------



## Durmiente (8 Jun 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Lo prometido es deuda, esta es mi visión sobre el chulibex, ahora toca rebote, llevamos ya casi 600 puntos, el primer objetivo es el fibo38,2% de la Onda3, sobre los 7120puntos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anotado.

+10


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Jun 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> Anotado.
> 
> +10



Gracias por ponerme un +10 pero no es para tanto... :o


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Jun 2012)

Chotorunner dijo:


> Bueno, no sé si el moderador tiene por ahí guardadas las cosas que tira.
> 
> en _mi opinión_ los mínimos son permanentes.
> 
> ...



Hola Sr. Chotorunner (lo de runner es un tm del pirata... :no. Nos podría indicar en que valores y en que precios ha entrado. Entiendo que sin stops, pues los mínimos ya los hemos dejado atrás... 

Gracias y un saludo!


----------



## Maravedi (8 Jun 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Vamos a dejar escrito lo siguiente. Habrá que recuperarlo cuando toque.
> 
> En First Solar están acumulando a lo bestia desde hace 3 semanas. Tanto como no se había visto desde hace hace muchos años.
> El MACD semanal con divergencia alcista y el estocástico + RSI con una sobreventa brutal.
> ...



FSLR es una compañía que me gusta pero no me atrevo a entrar pega unos pandorazos muy majos la ve uste en modo peponico?


----------



## Durmiente (8 Jun 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Gracias por ponerme un +10 pero no es para tanto... :o



¿Cómo que no?

+12


----------



## Ajetreo (8 Jun 2012)

El SP lleva hora y media parado.

MM alumbrenos


----------



## LOLO08 (8 Jun 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> Anotado.
> 
> +10



Yo ya he salido de la trinchera :|

necesita ganar unos eurillos para el verano:

Lo malo es que me tenga que quedar en el pueblo a falta de pasta...


----------



## bertok (8 Jun 2012)

Bueno cerramos las operaciones de esta semana.

Disfruten del fin de semana y sean buenos ::

[YOUTUBE]2Uzw9vKAL00[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ajetreo (8 Jun 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> El SP lleva hora y media parado.
> 
> MM alumbrenos
> 
> Magia, es nombrarle y dispararse... :rolleye:


----------



## Ajetreo (8 Jun 2012)

Listo con este tironcito hemos tocado el objetivo 1324. 

Cerrado y fin de fiesta...

A pasarlo bien.

Burbubolsa, acuérdese de desconectar los robots, ellos también tienen sentimientos


----------



## vmmp29 (8 Jun 2012)

FSLR 

has sido tu , Janus?


----------



## vmmp29 (8 Jun 2012)

dios el SP en máximos


----------



## ponzi (8 Jun 2012)

[YOUTUBE]A4QXhUFpmLI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]IJQg2uyG0ss[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Janus (8 Jun 2012)

Maravedi dijo:


> FSLR es una compañía que me gusta pero no me atrevo a entrar pega unos pandorazos muy majos la ve uste en modo peponico?



Lo único que veo es que está acumulando durante el último mes. Concretamente durante las últimas 3 semanas. No hay que entrar todavía porque perfectamente puede bajar 4 euros. Pero hay que tenerla en el radar.


----------



## Janus (8 Jun 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> FSLR
> 
> has sido tu , Janus?



That's right. Hay que ponerla en el radar. No hay que entrar pero sí seguirla.


----------



## Sipanha (8 Jun 2012)

SPX500 actualizado.

Vista anual:







Y zoom al rebote.







Parece entonces que estamos en un rebote que se puede acabar en los 134x ó los 137x.

Saludos y buen finde.


----------



## burbubolsa (8 Jun 2012)

Os han engañado a todos con la chorrada de los niveles. El crack del 29, jajajajaja....


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Jun 2012)

En el after rozando los 1330


----------



## burbubolsa (8 Jun 2012)

Y los de la trinchera? Ya están sepultados en pips?


----------



## bertok (8 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Y los de la trinchera? Ya están sepultados en pips?



Hamijo si decidiera entrar ahora, que no lo voy a hacer, estaría adoptando posiciones cerca de un 10% por debajo del anterior punto de ruptura de la tendencia bajista (sobre los 7200).

TEF está en 9'X, REP en 12'X, SAN en 4'X, BBVA en 5,X, FCC en 10'X, ......

No lo olvide 8:


----------



## Durmiente (8 Jun 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> SPX500 actualizado.
> 
> Vista anual:
> 
> ...



Reportado

+10


----------



## Durmiente (8 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Hamijo si decidiera entrar ahora, que no lo voy a hacer, estaría adoptando posiciones cerca de un 10% por debajo del anterior punto de ruptura de la tendencia bajista (sobre los 7200).
> 
> TEF está en 9'X, REP en 12'X, SAN en 4'X, BBVA en 5,X, FCC en 10'X, ......
> 
> No lo olvide 8:



Bertok, dejando aparte los bancos y TEF, ¿qué valores ves tú con más posibilidades? ¿IBE por ejemplo?


----------



## bertok (8 Jun 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> Bertok, dejando aparte los bancos y TEF, ¿qué valores ves tú con más posibilidades? ¿IBE por ejemplo?



IBE es mi primera opción para el medio plazo.


----------



## Durmiente (8 Jun 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> SPX500 actualizado.
> 
> Vista anual:
> 
> ...



Si bajara un par de días seguidos (pongamos lunes y martes) para mí que se formaba un HCHi...

Pero déjalo, seguro que es exceso de imaginación....


----------



## tarrito (8 Jun 2012)

si hablamos de Bankk, que no falte este vídeo

[YOUTUBE]NjZwwM-voKU[/YOUTUBE]

y musicón! :Baile:



ponzi dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]A4QXhUFpmLI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> [YOUTUBE]IJQg2uyG0ss[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Jun 2012)

¿alguien tiene posiciones abiertas?

El FMI podría emitir en la próxima hora un comunicado sobre la banca española - elEconomista.es


----------



## Caronte el barquero (8 Jun 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿alguien tiene posiciones abiertas?
> 
> El FMI podría emitir en la próxima hora un comunicado sobre la banca española - elEconomista.es



Yo la cerré esta tarde en el nyse....no me fiaba...eso lo más probable es que fuese un peponazo, pero no me fio.


----------



## burbubolsa (8 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Hamijo si decidiera entrar ahora, que no lo voy a hacer, estaría adoptando posiciones cerca de un 10% por debajo del anterior punto de ruptura de la tendencia bajista (sobre los 7200).
> 
> TEF está en 9'X, REP en 12'X, SAN en 4'X, BBVA en 5,X, FCC en 10'X, ......
> 
> No lo olvide 8:



Si no entras a largo, entras a corto. Quedarse quieto es más expuesto.


----------



## Durmiente (8 Jun 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿alguien tiene posiciones abiertas?
> 
> El FMI podría emitir en la próxima hora un comunicado sobre la banca española - elEconomista.es



¿peponazo?


----------



## Janus (8 Jun 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿alguien tiene posiciones abiertas?
> 
> El FMI podría emitir en la próxima hora un comunicado sobre la banca española - elEconomista.es



Antes de conocerse el informe de Roland Berger y Oliver W?, ¿antes de las elecciones griegas?, ¿antes de que RameroJoy entregue la cuchara?.


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Jun 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> ¿peponazo?



Si dan pasta o hay expectativa de pasta, of course


----------



## bertok (8 Jun 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Si dan pasta o hay expectativa de pasta, of course



No sé, se compra con el rumor y se vende con la noticia :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## paulistano (8 Jun 2012)

Yo opino lo contrario....guano.

Dan pasta que hay que devolver....por parte del sector financiero.

Es posible que pepon en otros valores...pero financieros....guano....

Y eso que voy cargado de santanderes...


----------



## davidautentico (8 Jun 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Si dan pasta o hay expectativa de pasta, of course



A Grecia, Portugal e Irlanda se les está dando pasta y parece que sus bolsas no han dado el peponazo precisamente


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Jun 2012)

davidautentico dijo:


> A Grecia, Portugal e Irlanda se les está dando pasta y parece que sus bolsas no han dado el peponazo precisamente



Yo hablo en el corto plazo. En los días del rescate fue una fiesta peponica,...pero después ya se va digiriendo que pasaremos muchoooo tiempo en el guano.

Yo apuesto a fogonazo de subida y después bajar


----------



## bertok (8 Jun 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> En los días del rescate fue una fiesta peponica,...pero después ya se va digiriendo que pasaremos muchoooo tiempo en el guano.
> 
> Yo apuesto a fogonazo de subida y después bajar



La más hábiles ya se han salido en la distribución de los 2 últimos días.

Ahora les llevarán los aurelios a los cuatro pringaos de siempre 8:


----------



## burbubolsa (8 Jun 2012)

davidautentico dijo:


> A Grecia, Portugal e Irlanda se les está dando pasta y parece que sus bolsas no han dado el peponazo precisamente



Subió antes de las OPAs; a medida que se ejecutan las OPAs, va bajando, y luego, L.


----------



## ponzi (9 Jun 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> si hablamos de Bankk, que no falte este vídeo
> 
> [YOUTUBE]NjZwwM-voKU[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> y musicón! :Baile:



Vaya show...desde luego parece el principio del fin. Hoy paseando por una calle centrica de Madrid cual ha sido mi asombro al ver sucursales bancarias cerradas con el letrero se alquila...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TDRUlIyEswg&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Dentro de poco solo quedara el ultimo bankero sobre la faz de la tierra

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Janus (9 Jun 2012)

Amigos, la pasta hay que devolverla y bajo un esquema de prioridad al acreedor por lo que el deudor las va a pasar putas como dirían en mi pueblo.


----------



## bertok (9 Jun 2012)

[YOUTUBE]zFdINEExAWw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 Jun 2012)

Buenos días... 

Voy a alejar un poco el gráfico que colgué ayer para ver la situación como yo la veo:

Todo viene de este post, que es el que sigo para el largo plazo: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/4799354-post3013.html

El recuento, visto en semanal quedaría así:







Y acercándolo más, sería el recuento que puse ayer: (desde el 4 hasta el 3 con círculo, del gráfico en semanal)






Saludos...

PD: Nadie hace comentarios sobre lo que pongo en los gráficos... :S
PD2: Si el recuento es correcto, dejaros de perroflautadas de rescates y demás, ahora vendría un señor rebote
PD3: Tengo un recuento alternativo, pero se lo enviaré primero a Tonuel para que de el visto bueno... :|


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Jun 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos días...
> 
> Voy a alejar un poco el gráfico que colgué ayer para ver la situación como yo la veo:
> 
> ...



este grafico es totalmente incorrecto , revisalo


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> este grafico es totalmente incorrecto , revisalo



Aprovecho el post de ánimo, para que os déis cuenta de la importancia de las tendenciales 2-4 sea en Onda de grado mayor o en onda de grado menor, así que la que deberemos vigilar es la que he dibujado en semanal.

Saludos... 

PD: Otra cosa importante, las ondas2 y 4 NUNCA son iguales, ni en duración, ni en formación ni en estructura, así que viendo que la Onda2 fue muy corta, espero una Onda4 (rebote) larga y de estructura más compleja.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Jun 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Aprovecho el post de ánimo, para que os déis cuenta de la importancia de las tendenciales 2-4 sea en Onda de grado mayor o en onda de grado menor, así que la que deberemos vigilar es la que he dibujado en semanal.
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> PD: Otra cosa importante, las ondas2 y 4 NUNCA son iguales, ni en duración, ni en formación ni en estructura, así que viendo que la Onda2 fue muy corta, espero una Onda4 (rebote) larga y de estructura más compleja.



esta errado compañero , no son ganas de fastidiar asi que revisalo con un poco de imaginacion


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> esta errado compañero , no son ganas de fastidiar asi que revisalo con un poco de imaginacion



Sabias palabras pardiez a la vez que humildes y técnicas, como debe ser, tirando un poco de imaginación la tendencial 2-4 de grado mayor pasa a mediados de agosto por los 7650, donde se juntaría con la tendencial alcista de muy largo plazo perdida. A ver si esto levanta un poco el ánimo en las maltrechas filas larguistas... 

Saludos...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Jun 2012)

Buenos dias rescatados hamijos burbujos,

solo entro este sabado para no perder sitio en tal significativo dia, pero esto no es nada. 

El final del camino es ser el lander vacacional.

MV cuelguese un grafico de los suyos, con un triangulo o un rectangulo.
Mi mini del ibex tiene 150 euros en beneficios, a poco que se estire pagamos una cena a todos los del hilo, en el macdonals.

Sean felices, mañana seguro seguro, sera domingo.


----------



## credulo (9 Jun 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Sean felices, mañana seguro seguro, sera
> domingo.



No estoy tan seguro, igual nos acostamos sábado y nos levantamos Sonntag


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Jun 2012)

Señores la Lagarde debe pasarse por este hilo inmediatamente.






ese -51,3% merece un Lagarde sello que ni Tonuel.


----------



## Janus (9 Jun 2012)

Amigos, hoy es posible que se constate lo que muchos decíamos hace años y por ello hemos tenido que soportar un acoso dialéctico enorme. Pero ya ha llegado el momento, y promete dejar en el olvido de la desconfianza a tipejos como RameroJoy y ZijoPuta.

Empezamos hoy mismo .... esperemos que no salga rana porque puede ser peor el remedio que la enfermedad.
Rescate inminente: El Eurogrupo convoca una teleconferencia urgente hoy a las 16:00 para estudiar la ayuda a España - elEconomista.es

Pero le van a pasar una amplia factura a RameroJoy y en especial a España (somos los paganos) por haber tocado tanto las pelotas y por dedicarse más a la apariencia que a solucionar los problemas.
España: cuenta atrás para el rescate - 8/06/12 - elEconomista.es - elEconomista.es

Al final todo será dulcificado para que no existan responsabilidades de ningún tipo ya que según ellos no han hecho nada malo.
España: cuenta atrás para el rescate - 8/06/12 - elEconomista.es - elEconomista.es

.... y así se van a encargar de explicarlo. Nuestra desgraciada Presidencia ha estado missing in action durante muchos meses (se trataba de explicar los problemas y no había ganas) pero ahora sí que está dispuesta a darse un baño de masas para decir que estamos de puta madre.
El Gobierno estudia el informe del FMI: no se descarta una comparecencia tras el Eurogrupo - elEconomista.es

....... Y TIENE RAZÓN. DIRA QUE ES QUE NOS TIENEN MANIA LOS ALEMANES PERO QUE LOS AMERICANOS (QUE SON LOS QUE MANDAN EN EL MUNDO) NOS VALORAN UN HUEVO

Los lectores del 'WSJ' consideran a la 'Roja' el mejor equipo de la historia del deporte mundial - EcoDiario.es

Que tengan un feliz sábado y anoten el día de hoy en el diario de memorias. Nuestros descendientes marcarán este día como aquel en el que pudimos "dejar" en la cuneta a quienes nos extorsionan y se creen superiores (algo de nazismo sí que tienen la Merkel y el inválido) pero sin embargo nos plegamos a vivir confinados en un campo de exterminación imaginario pero tan real como la vida misma.


----------



## The Hellion (9 Jun 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Señores la Lagarde debe pasarse por este hilo inmediatamente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## burbubolsa (9 Jun 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Señores la Lagarde debe pasarse por este hilo inmediatamente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo que pasa es que eres un multinick de calopez y quieres quedarte todo el IBEX para ti solo... por cierto, ¿dónde se han metido los de la trinchera? Según Laguardiola no hay que salir a comprar hasta 2014...


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Jun 2012)

Hispanistán, tierra de campeones

Ya sabeis ,si no os mola como va vuestra cotización, a protestar se ha dicho...

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-civiles-recuperar-invertido.html#post6515218


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (9 Jun 2012)

Bueno, veamos algo de telefónica:
Ha tocado de nuevo los 9,79, hay un pequeño 2º alcista activado, pero de no superar esos 9,79, habrá fallo alcista confirmado por debajo de 9,28 que nos enviaría por confirmación de un doble techo activado a los 8,78. Si superamos en cierre los 9,80, tranquilidad y buenos alimentos (seguimos largos).





Y BBVA, tenía un triple suelo en la zona de 4,50-4,53 activado por encima de 4,8 y que consiguió ya su objetivo en los 5,10. Al loro, al loro pq los objetivos siguen siendo muy bajistas (como casi todas). Cortos, de estar algo, estar cortos pq los objetivos siguen siendo los 4,25 y los 3,70 y se cumplirán en el medio plazo, os lo prometo.:no::abajo:


----------



## tarrito (9 Jun 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Hispanistán, tierra de campeones
> 
> Ya sabeis ,si no os mola como va vuestra cotización, a protestar se ha dicho...
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-civiles-recuperar-invertido.html#post6515218



propongo asociación de "corteros del hilo", cada vez que metamos cortos y no baje hasta donde queremos ... = *Acciones civiles para recuperar lo invertido*
:cook: :XX:


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (9 Jun 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> propongo asociación de "corteros del hilo", cada vez que metamos cortos y no baje hasta donde queremos ... = *Acciones civiles para recuperar lo invertido*
> :cook: :XX:



Ok, aceptamos el reto, pero también queremos compensaciones en caso contrario..:: . Eso o váis al banco a partir de ahora y que os digan que bankia, telefónicas a 18 € o las preferentes son un cholloienso:ienso:


----------



## ponzi (9 Jun 2012)

Bueno ya que esta la bolsa cerrada y a la espera de que se haga ofiicial el rescate. Me gustaria pediros asesoramiento. Estoy intetesado en comprarme un coche (el uso que le daria seria exclusivamente de hobby para los dias libres, para ir a la casa del pueblo o para visitar mi querido santander)... Como el uso ca a ser bastante exporadico habia pensado en uno de segundamano (y aunque me gustan los bmw de chinito no van por ahi los tiros). Conoceis algun utilitario que se pueda comprar de 2mano y pueda dar buen resultado???En plan del estilo al golf??

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## burbubolsa (9 Jun 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Hispanistán, tierra de campeones
> 
> Ya sabeis ,si no os mola como va vuestra cotización, a protestar se ha dicho...
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-civiles-recuperar-invertido.html#post6515218



En EEUU sería de cadena perpetua, así que me callaría la bocaza.


----------



## burbublase (9 Jun 2012)

Para ser el primer cohete un poco pequeno.

40.000 Milloneh


----------



## burbubolsa (9 Jun 2012)

burbublase dijo:


> Para ser el primer cohete un poco pequeno.
> 
> 40.000 Milloneh



¿Qué líos tenéis Mulder y tú con los cacahuetes? Cuentanos más cosas de la mazmorra, queremos de saber.


----------



## burbublase (9 Jun 2012)

Tambien tengo un grafico de esos de forexprooss







Saldra al final el dibujo entero?


----------



## tarrito (9 Jun 2012)

Mulder diría que son pocas


----------



## burbubolsa (9 Jun 2012)

burbublase dijo:


> Tambien tengo un grafico de esos de forexprooss
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Después de la rebaja de tipos chinos, es posible que sí.


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Jun 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> propongo asociación de "corteros del hilo", cada vez que metamos cortos y no baje hasta donde queremos ... = *Acciones civiles para recuperar lo invertido*
> :cook: :XX:



La deberíamos llamar "Amigos de Pandoro"


----------



## tarrito (9 Jun 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> La deberíamos llamar "Amigos de Pandoro"









:ouch:


----------



## R3v3nANT (9 Jun 2012)

Citadelle + tree Fever en la playita a vuestra salud 

Enviado desde mi HTC Desire usando Tapatalk


----------



## bertok (9 Jun 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Citadelle + tree Fever en la playita a vuestra salud
> 
> Enviado desde mi HTC Desire usando Tapatalk



Se habilita colecta ...... POR ESPAÑA 8:

El Eurogrupo negocia ya con España un rescate de hasta 100.000 millones | Economía | EL PAÍS


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 Jun 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Citadelle + tree Fever en la playita a vuestra salud
> 
> Enviado desde mi HTC Desire usando Tapatalk



Depende de a que hora te lo acabes, a lo mejor te lo cobran en neopesetas... :ouch:


----------



## tarrito (9 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Se habilita colecta ...... POR ESPAÑA 8:
> 
> El Eurogrupo negocia ya con España un rescate de hasta 100.000 millones | Economía | EL PAÍS



uy! justo ahora me viene fatal ... ando mirando los regalos para Navidad antes de que suban el iva + le tengo echao el ojo a unos tablets con win8 :baba:


----------



## vmmp29 (9 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Se habilita colecta ...... POR ESPAÑA 8:
> 
> El Eurogrupo negocia ya con España un rescate de hasta 100.000 millones | Economía | EL PAÍS



vamos a por los 200000MM€ 
total?


----------



## Mulder (9 Jun 2012)

A las buenas tardes!

A mi lo que más gracia me hace estos días es ver el telediario, están suavones suavones, que si 'se estudiará esta tarde', ni una sola mención a la palabra rescate como mucho 'ayuda' y muy poquitas veces, no vaya alguien a sacar la 'errónea' conclusión de que las cosas están mal de verdad. Ni una sola palabra a los sapos y culebras que contiene el informe del FMI y como muy alto han tirado por los 37.000 millones, juas juas.

A la caverna le deben estar sentando estos acontecimientos como un buen patadón en los huevos, no cabe ni la más mínima duda. Esa es la razón de que valga la pena verlo, aguzando un poco el oido hasta se puede sentir el apretón de esfínteres como ruido de fondo


----------



## vmmp29 (9 Jun 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> A mi lo que más gracia me hace estos días es ver el telediario, están suavones suavones, que si 'se estudiará esta tarde', ni una sola mención a la palabra rescate como mucho 'ayuda' y muy poquitas veces, no vaya alguien a sacar la 'errónea' conclusión de que las cosas están mal de verdad. Ni una sola palabra a los sapos y culebras que contiene el informe del FMI y como muy alto han tirado por los 37.000 millones, juas juas.
> 
> A la caverna le deben estar sentando estos acontecimientos como un buen patadón en los huevos, no cabe ni la más mínima duda. Esa es la razón de que valga la pena verlo, aguzando un poco el oido hasta se puede sentir el apretón de esfínteres como ruido de fondo



por cierto, Mulder está usted dentro ? a mi me va pasar que soy un acojonado o idiota perdido again, no se no me acaba de gustar "es una subida rapida" por cierto creo que la acaban de colar a los leoncillos patrios, lo cúal tampoco sería extraño (as usual)

Por cierto sabe de sitios web a parte de yahoo.finance google...... donde se puedan mirar los futuros (volumen) a ser posible gratis, gracias


----------



## Alberto_Haro (9 Jun 2012)

Esto con zp no pasaba


----------



## Mulder (9 Jun 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> por cierto, Mulder está usted dentro ? a mi me va pasar que soy un acojonado o idiota perdido again, no se no me acaba de gustar "es una subida rapida" por cierto creo que la acaban de colar a los leoncillos patrios, lo cúal tampoco sería extraño (as usual)
> 
> Por cierto sabe de sitios web a parte de yahoo.finance google...... donde se puedan mirar los futuros (volumen) a ser posible gratis, gracias



En yahoo hay una forma de ver el intradía pero el volumen nunca sale, por otra parte están disponibles el Stoxx y el Dax de Eurex y salen casi a tiempo real.


----------



## vmmp29 (9 Jun 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> En yahoo hay una forma de ver el intradía pero el volumen nunca sale, por otra parte están disponibles el Stoxx y el Dax de Eurex y salen casi a tiempo real.



ya pero se ve con 15 minutos de retraso (ibex)


----------



## Mulder (9 Jun 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> ya pero se ve con 15 minutos de retraso (ibex)



El Ibex que se ve en Yahoo es el contado, no el futuro, creo que hay un ticker para el futuro y que además cambia de nombre cada mes al vencimiento pero no recuerdo cual era, hace mucho tiempo que no lo miro.

Pero si tienes el dato del futuro en tiempo real en algún broker puedes buscar el ticker que coincida con el precio en Yahoo.


----------



## Durmiente (9 Jun 2012)

Buenas tardes.....

¿Buenas?


----------



## Durmiente (9 Jun 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Bueno, veamos algo de telefónica:
> Ha tocado de nuevo los 9,79, hay un pequeño 2º alcista activado, pero de no superar esos 9,79, habrá fallo alcista confirmado por debajo de 9,28 que nos enviaría por confirmación de un doble techo activado a los 8,78. Si superamos en cierre los 9,80, tranquilidad y buenos alimentos (seguimos largos).
> 
> 
> ...



Anotados en el post de la firma


----------



## burbubolsa (9 Jun 2012)

100.000.000.000 pa los mercados, pa la puta bolsa. Esto va a durar menos que un cubito de hielo en una calle sevillana.


----------



## AssGaper (9 Jun 2012)

Madre mia....al final nos rescatan DE NO SE DE QUE. 
Que nos digan a DONDE va el dinero, QUIENES HAN FIRMADO EL RESCATE Y A QUÉ HAY QUE PAGAR.


----------



## bertok (9 Jun 2012)

GAME OVER, ejpaña ya nunca será igual.

El inicio de algo nuevo


----------



## burbubolsa (9 Jun 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> Madre mia....al final nos rescatan DE NO SE DE QUE.
> Que nos digan a DONDE va el dinero, QUIENES HAN FIRMADO EL RESCATE Y A QUÉ HAY QUE PAGAR.



Nos rescatan de nosotros mismos para salvar a los mercados. El IBEX a 3000 en breve, pero antes harán el paripé antiOPAs.


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> GAME OVER, ejpaña ya nunca será igual.
> 
> El inicio de algo nuevo



Por mí que nos conviertan en un Lander y nos hagan descuentos en el Lidl para la cerveza..


----------



## sr.anus (9 Jun 2012)

noticia pepona para el corto plazo, y despues viene el moreno para ponernos el culo fino??


----------



## bertok (9 Jun 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Por mí que nos conviertan en un Lander y nos hagan descuentos en el Lidl para la cerveza..



Algo bueno traerá


----------



## Lem (9 Jun 2012)

creo que los que salieron de las trincheras desoyendo a *bertok* ya se están poniendo a punto para la visita de Pandoro:

[YOUTUBE]qIFUm70n0fU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Jun 2012)




----------



## Lem (9 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Algo bueno traerá



¿tres mujeres y 200 hombres? creo que no me interesa, gracias ::


----------



## bertok (9 Jun 2012)

Lo que dijo Kemao2, una parte en capital y la otra en deuda.

Esto no trae más que incertidumbre. GAME OVER hamijos.


----------



## bertok (9 Jun 2012)

Lem dijo:


> ¿tres mujeres y 200 hombres? creo que no me interesa, gracias ::



Esa jembra bien merece el riesgo ::


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Jun 2012)

*De Guindos: "Esto no es un rescate, es apoyo financiero, un préstamo"*

HIJO DE PU*****


----------



## Malafollá (9 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Esa jembra bien merece el riesgo ::



jaja has cambiao hasta el avatar :XX:


----------



## Lem (9 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Esa jembra bien merece el riesgo ::



lo vale, pero a lo mejor hay que enviar a Pandoro para que despeje antes


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Jun 2012)

Ese dinero que nos van a dar van a terminar colocándolo en otros mercados, en paraisos fiscales, tapando agujeros,...y dando apoyo a la casta, entre ellos muchos de los que han perdido dinero en lo de Bankia.

Tal y como hicieron desde 2003 en adelante, por el burbujón que se montó...pero en este caso no cuentan con mucho tiempo ni con burbuja sólida para hacer sus técnicas castuzas. 

Va a ser lo más perverso que conocemos.


----------



## The Hellion (9 Jun 2012)

En esencia: 

Los bancos van a tener recursos para pagar a los bancos alemanes con los que están endeudados. 

Los 100.000 minolles contabilizan como deuda pública. 

Los intereses sobre los 100.000 minolles contabilizan como déficit público. 

Con lo que el dinero se va a emplear para pagar a los alemanes, y el gobierno no va a tener margen de maniobra para financiar ninguna política, porque le acaban de anegar de deuda pública y de déficit para los restos. Cosa que, obviamente, los europeos y el FMI han permitido porque ese dinero va a salir hacia Europa a la misma velocidad que entra. 

A los guiris les sale gratis. Nosotros pagamos y tenemos, por la vía de los hechos, 0 autonomía presupuestaria. Llegado el momento, y gracias a aquella modificación constitucional hecha a la carrera hace nueve meses, los alemanes se llevarán hasta el Acueducto, porque la deuda exterior del Estado se paga hasta con sangre. ¿A esto le llama el tolai del guindo una buena negociación y una buena noticia? Pues será, una vez más, para ellos, porque los de negro ya no tienen ni que molestarse en venir y es posible que ni siquiera nos quiten de encima a la casta. 

Un pan como unas hostias.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Jun 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> En esencia:
> 
> Los bancos van a tener recursos para pagar a los bancos alemanes con los que están endeudados.
> 
> ...



si es que no estais contentos con na :ouch:

los bancos hiban a ser rescatados si o si , si tuvieran que pedir el dinero mediante emisiones de deuda en un par de meses españa estaba rescatada de verdad de la buena :rolleye:


----------



## burbubolsa (9 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> si es que no estais contentos con na :ouch:
> 
> los bancos hiban a ser rescatados si o si , si tuvieran que pedir el dinero mediante emisiones de deuda en un par de meses españa estaba rescatada de verdad de la buena :rolleye:



Habla castellano, que no se entiende nada.


----------



## MateAmargo (9 Jun 2012)

¿Como la ven para el lunes? Yo creo repunte fuerte del eur/usd, aud/usd en Asia.


----------



## Silenciosa (9 Jun 2012)

Estamos jodidos, aún más jodidos.

A mi me ha entrado hasta dolor de cabeza al ver el pufo en el que nos han metido.


----------



## bertok (9 Jun 2012)

Se va confirmando el pufo de la banca patria.

Hoy se les habilita una linea de crédito / rescate máxima de 100.000 millones de leuros para tapar sus bujeros. No será el último préstamo porque la mora se les va a seguir disparando por la miseria y pobreza a la que se ha condenado a la población ejpañola. Determinados préstamos que hoy se consideran sanos se volverán en mora porque el sistema bancario está en metástasis.

La necesidades finales de capital o deuda para este primer round *serán equivalentes a prácticamente el 70% - 100% de la capitalización de la banca patria* ::

Dicho dinero será destinado para tapar bujeros y tanto el principal como los intereses tendrán que ser devueltos, ¿cómo? con beneficios futuros en el caso que los hubiera o con los impuestos de los garantes ejpañolitos de la calle.

Sin extenderme más, *la reacción en los mercados el próximo lunes podrá ser la que se les pongan en los webos* (la reacción de los bancos de la semana pasada fue por cierre de cortos y en la sesión del viernes los 2 grandes subieron con más miedo que verguenza) pero *la banca patria carece de valor de mercado*.

No se dejen engañar y suerte.

pd - por cierto, el consumidor ejpañó ni está ni se le espera.


----------



## bertok (9 Jun 2012)

MateAmargo dijo:


> ¿Como la ven para el lunes? Yo creo repunte fuerte del eur/usd, aud/usd en Asia.



Como es habitual, los mercados los menean como se les pone en los webox. La primera reacción seguramente sea una nueva trampa atrapagacelas.


----------



## bertok (9 Jun 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Estamos jodidos, aún más jodidos.
> 
> A mi me ha entrado hasta dolor de cabeza al ver el pufo en el que nos han metido.



Vienen 10 años duros para el que no tenga deudas e insoportables para el que tenga deudas.

La locura crediticia de los 2000s va a pasar una factura tremenda.


----------



## burbubolsa (9 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Como es habitual, los mercados los menean como se les pone en los webox. La primera reacción seguramente sea una nueva trampa atrapagacelas.



Te empiezas a pasar de cobardica. Tu historia de la trinchera ya apesta.


----------



## Jamóncontomate (9 Jun 2012)

Siguen trasladándonos su deuda. Cuando llegue el momento adecuado quebrarán.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (9 Jun 2012)

Pues la noticia es triste. España iba a ser rescatada, eso estaba claro, pero porque siempre hay rescate llámese España, Bolivia o el Vaticano. Siempre hay rescate, ayuda financiera salvo que seas un régimen poco amigo que en ese caso, te dan hostias. Pero, cómo tenemos ese agujero en la banca? pq si Bankia necesita 20.000 millones , eso significa que puede haber otros 4 bankias más, y si BBVA, San y la Caixa no lo necesitan, no me salen las cuentas de quienes son los otros 4 bankias (salvo que sean esos bancos que aquí tanto comentamos y el resto de cajas).


----------



## bertok (9 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Te empiezas a pasar de cobardica. Tu historia de la trinchera ya apesta.



:XX::XX::XX::XX:

Mis huevos pesan más que tu cabeza 8:

He visto en el hilo los collejones que te han metido y no he querido participar. Poco te han dado para lo que te mereces, provocador.

Al ignore picateclas de tres al cuarto :XX::XX::XX:.


----------



## vmmp29 (9 Jun 2012)

bueno el lunes peponazo en el pre del 2%, con un par


----------



## MateAmargo (9 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Como es habitual, los mercados los menean como se les pone en los webox. La primera reacción seguramente sea una nueva trampa atrapagacelas.



Veo todavía mejor al gbp/usd ahora que lo pienso, tecnicamente les han salvado el culo y no ampliaron su qe.

No hay que ponerse tan emocional tampoco.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Jun 2012)

españa a conseguido condiciones mucho mas favorables que los demas paises rescatados , se puede decir realmente que esto no es un rescate y por eso los burbujos estan rabiando , quieren el mad max aunque luego ellos no quieren sufrir sus consecuencias :ouch:

en el tema borsa seguiremos con un mercado bajista pero con sus ricos rebotones y rallys guanosos que debemos aprovechar , la bolsa siempre tie que rebotar compañeros pero recuerden que luego viene la distribucion y finalmente el guano para llevarnos a nuevos minimos


----------



## Defcon (9 Jun 2012)

Osea, semanita que viene Pepón ya luego si nos vamos al carajo y tal en unos meses... pues nada a ser un "malo ejpeculaaadorr" y sacar algo la semana que empieza, para mí mañana por la noche.

Green pips to all!


----------



## burbubolsa (9 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> :XX::XX::XX::XX:
> 
> Mis huevos pesan más que tu cabeza 8:
> 
> ...



Sabes que la bolsa se va a ir a la mierda, como ha pasado en Irlanda, Portugal y Grecia, y aquí vienes alentando a comprarse todo el IBEX. Esto es mentir abiertamente a los foreros que vienen a leernos.


----------



## Claca (9 Jun 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos días...
> 
> Voy a alejar un poco el gráfico que colgué ayer para ver la situación como yo la veo:
> 
> ...



A mí me gustaría comentarlos, pero es que no tengo ni papa de Elliot, lo cual no quita que me parezcan interesantes y que como los análisis de timing de Mulder los tenga presentes en el background (en el hilo está de moda poner palabras en inglés) de mis propios estudios.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Jun 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos días...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le comento, buenos gráficos. Menos postear y más correr ::



R3v3nANT dijo:


> Citadelle + tree Fever en la playita a vuestra salud
> 
> Enviado desde mi HTC Desire usando Tapatalk



tree Fever....






ay zeñó....


Bertok, te han abierto la bolsa el sabado para salir de la trinchera??? (por el cambio de avatar... )


----------



## bertok (9 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Le comento, buenos gráficos. Menos postear y más correr ::
> 
> 
> tree Fever....
> ...



Aproximación a nuestros nuevos líderes ::


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Jun 2012)

hablando de borsa el 6000 viene a ser el objetivo de la rotura del triangulo formado por la bajista que pasa por 9350-9000 y la alcista 7500-7600


----------



## ponzi (9 Jun 2012)

Los 100000 mill ya es una cifra mas creible, esa cifra supongo que seran para las cajas y como mucho para un banco pequeño (popular) y no se si llegara. Para la totalidad del sistema aun me sigue pareciendo poco. No nos olvidemos que han estado pidiendo entre 250.000-320.000 mill al bce en las subastas asi que es de suponer que esa sera la cifra total. Para las cajas no esta mal (bankia,caixa catalunya,banco valencia,cam, caixagalicia). Con lo de hoy ya deberiamos haber avanzado un 80% del videojuego al que nos han obligado a jugar.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## burbubolsa (9 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> españa a conseguido condiciones mucho mas favorables que los demas paises rescatados , se puede decir realmente que esto no es un rescate y por eso los burbujos estan rabiando , quieren el mad max aunque luego ellos no quieren sufrir sus consecuencias :ouch:
> 
> en el tema borsa seguiremos con un mercado bajista pero con sus ricos rebotones y rallys guanosos que debemos aprovechar , la bolsa siempre tie que rebotar compañeros pero recuerden que luego viene la distribucion y finalmente el guano para llevarnos a nuevos minimos



Las condiciones son idénticas al resto, 5%, ni más ni menos. Yo creo que vendrá un rebote defensivo antiOPA, alimentado por los minolles del rescate. Luego vendrá un guanazo en el IBEX espantoso, estilo griego.


----------



## burbubolsa (9 Jun 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Los 100000 mill ya es una cifra mas creible, esa cifra supongo que seran para las cajas y como mucho para un banco pequeño (popular) y no se si llegara. Para la totalidad del sistema aun me sigue pareciendo poco. No nos olvidemos que han estado pidiendo entre 250.000-320.000 mill al bce en las subastas asi que es de suponer que esa sera la cifra total. Para las cajas no esta mal (bankia,caixa catalunya,banco valencia,cam, caixagalicia)
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2



Suma Popular y Bankinter, y se te olvidan CCM y Cajasul. La cifra así es un poco más ajustada. La tradición manda pedir otro rescate para diciembre.


----------



## burbubolsa (9 Jun 2012)

Claca dijo:


> A mí me gustaría comentarlos, pero es que no tengo ni papa de Elliot, lo cual no quita que me parezcan interesantes y que como los análisis de timing de Mulder los tenga presentes en el background (en el hilo está de moda poner palabras en inglés) de mis propios estudios.



Elliot es una kk. Sería más interesante un estudio comparativo fundamentales/tecnico con la situación actual del IBEX y lo que ocurrió en los escenarios previos de Dublín, Lisboa y Atenas; burbublase creo que está dando indicaciones valiosas como insider que es.


----------



## ponzi (9 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Suma Popular y Bankinter, y se te olvidan CCM y Cajasul. La cifra así es un poco más ajustada. La tradición manda pedir otro rescate para diciembre.



Tb contaba con ccm y cajasur. 100000 es una cifra mas o.menos creible para la reestructuracion de las cajas (siempre que se haga bien, es decir liquidar un 50% de las sucursales bancarias). Falta dinero ,de donde lo vayan a sacar, pues no lo se.... La idea que publico europa y que ha publicado esta semana es que aquellos bancos que sean capaces conviertan parte de sus acreedores en accionistas. Habra que ver como se desarrollan los acontecimientos

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ponzi (9 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Te empiezas a pasar de cobardica. Tu historia de la trinchera ya apesta.



Tranquilizate un poco muchacho, que aqui estamos todos de buen rollo. Coge un gintonic y postea tu coche favorito pero no te metas con los foreros

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## AssGaper (9 Jun 2012)

Entonces el lunes patadon parriba no?


----------



## burbubolsa (9 Jun 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Tb contaba con ccm y cajasur. 100000 es una cifra mas o.menos creible para la reestructuracion de las cajas (siempre que se haga bien, es decir liquidar un 50% de las sucursales bancarias). Falta dinero ,de donde lo vayan a sacar, pues no lo se.... La idea que publico europa y que ha publicado esta semana es que aquellos bancos que sean capaces conviertan parte de sus acreedores en accionistas. Habra que ver como se desarrollan los acontecimientos
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2



Cuando el IBEX esté a 3000 será fácil, jajaja... Ahora yo no toco una acción a medio plazo ni con un palo. Se me había pasado estudiar la evolución de las plazas intervenidas, al mismo tiempo que lo del rescate ya sonaba a guasa por la demora que se traían. Ahora me suena a guano radical, porque si habían mentido, lo de ahora ya es algo cuya palabra desconozco totalmente, porque sobrepasa mis coordenadas morales.

Ya digo, el premio gordo es una bonita guerra civil. Se la merecen más los ingleses, pero estamos a tiempo de ganárnosla.


----------



## burbubolsa (9 Jun 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Tranquilizate un poco muchacho, que aqui estamos todos de buen rollo. Coge un gintonic y postea tu coche favorito pero no te metas con los foreros
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2



Si alguien miente, interesadamente, tenemos obligación de descurbrirle.

Va a haber subidas de corte defensivo para afrontar las OPAs, pero a medio y largo plazo se nos viene la historia del Nikkei encima.


----------



## Jarlaxe (9 Jun 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> Entonces el lunes patadon parriba no?



Yo creo que haran un fake a primera hora o a media sesion,como viene siendo habitual...(por eso la trinchera es el mejor lugar para un gacelo todavia en mi opinion).


----------



## ponzi (9 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Cuando el IBEX esté a 3000 será fácil, jajaja... Ahora yo no toco una acción a medio plazo ni con un palo. Se me había pasado estudiar la evolución de las plazas intervenidas, al mismo tiempo que lo del rescate ya sonaba a guasa por la demora que se traían. Ahora me suena a guano radical, porque si habían mentido, lo de ahora ya es algo cuya palabra desconozco totalmente, porque sobrepasa mis coordenadas morales.
> 
> Ya digo, el premio gordo es una bonita guerra civil. Se la merecen más los ingleses, pero estamos a tiempo de ganárnosla.



Hasta donde vamos a llegar, pues a ciencia cierta no lo se, dependemos de cuando y que hagan los politicos. 100000 mill ya empiezan a ser cifras mas realistas al menos para las cajas. Habra que ver como se desarrollan los proximos meses.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## burbubolsa (9 Jun 2012)

Jarlaxe dijo:


> Yo creo que haran un fake a primera hora o a media sesion,como viene siendo habitual...(por eso la trinchera es el mejor lugar para un gacelo todavia en mi opinion).



Cuenta con el fake, pero no pienses que es algo momentáneo; el lunes harán un fake y el martes harán dos. Welcome to the eternal asian session...


----------



## ponzi (9 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Si alguien miente, interesadamente, tenemos obligación de descurbrirle.
> 
> Va a haber subidas de corte defensivo para afrontar las OPAs, pero a medio y largo plazo se nos viene la historia del Nikkei encima.



Hombre pero si se pueden decir las cosas con delicadeza y estilo, mejor no? Desde luego estamos viviendo en un tiempo donde la cordura llama a la prudencia.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## burbubolsa (9 Jun 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Hasta donde vamos a llegar, pues a ciencia cierta no lo se, dependemos de cuando y que hagan los politicos. 100000 mill ya empiezan a ser cifras mas realistas al menos para las cajas. Habra que ver como se desarrollan los proximos meses.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2



Caída del PIB 4% para 2012. La cifra de paro ya resulta irrelevante. No hay opción a nada.


----------



## ponzi (9 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Caída del PIB 4% para 2012. La cifra de paro ya resulta irrelevante. No hay opción a nada.



Hombre la sitiacion no llama al optimismo eso es verdad. Ahora mas que nunca es cuando sabremos si europa creara una union fiscal o terminara rompiendose. Es muy dificil saber a ciencia cierta que va a pasar, otra cosa es manejar determinados escenarios.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## R3v3nANT (9 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Si alguien miente, interesadamente, tenemos obligación de descurbrirle.
> 
> Va a haber subidas de corte defensivo para afrontar las OPAs, pero a medio y largo plazo se nos viene la historia del Nikkei encima.



No tiene la sensación de que hoy ha olvidado hacer algo?


----------



## burbubolsa (9 Jun 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Hombre la sitiacion no llama al optimismo eso es verdad. Ahora mas que nunca es cuando sabremos si europa creara una union fiscal o terminara rompiendose. Es muy dificil saber a ciencia cierta que va a pasar, otra cosa es manejar determinados escenarios.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2



La unión fiscal es necesaria, y muy fácil de comprender. Cada país tiene, de momento, independencia fiscal, con diferentes modelos. O nos movemos nosotros a su modelo, o se mueven ellos al nuestro, o nos movemos todos a un modelo intermedio. Tal y como están las cosas, ellos están bien, y nosotros mal, así que no tienen motivo para moverse adonde estamos, ni siquiera un poquito. Lo único que esperan es que nos movamos nosotros, y si quieres te cuento hacia dónde: IVA 25%, sin tipos reducidos, impuestos específicos en cada artículo, tasas de reciclaje, etc... Impuesto al valor agregado - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Tipo máximo de IRPF en Dinamarca, 57%: Taxation in Denmark - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## burbubolsa (9 Jun 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> No tiene la sensación de que hoy ha olvidado hacer algo?



Guárdalas por si también has comprado papelitos del IBEX a largo plazo.


----------



## R3v3nANT (9 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Le comento, buenos gráficos. Menos postear y más correr ::
> 
> 
> tree Fever....
> ...



jajaja, no dejan pasar una..... la falta de sueño y los copazos aumentan la dislexia de forma considerable (nótese que palabra estaba en mayúscula) :rolleye: ya les conté mi "incidente" con el personal de seguridad de la Hoover "Ham"? ::

Mr. Threepwood, a falta de un buen frog, beberé y brindaré a su salud con una escocesa la ocupación alemana. ::


----------



## R3v3nANT (9 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Guárdalas por si también has comprado papelitos del IBEX a largo plazo.



¿Se ha creado nuevos multinicks para bajar el hilo a cuatro estrellas otra vez? :ouch:
:no:


----------



## burbubolsa (9 Jun 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> ¿Se ha creado nuevos multinicks para bajar el hilo a cuatro estrellas otra vez? :ouch:
> :no:



Otra vez el rollo de los multinicks? A quién acusas?


----------



## Janus (9 Jun 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> *De Guindos: "Esto no es un rescate, es apoyo financiero, un préstamo"*
> 
> HIJO DE PU*****



Pues cuando le hagan una "corbata colombiana" le decimos que es moda desde los países emergentes.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Jun 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> No tiene la sensación de que hoy ha olvidado hacer algo?



Ezo que eh?

viagra para hulk??????


----------



## vmmp29 (9 Jun 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Pues cuando le hagan una "corbata colombiana" le decimos que es moda desde los países emergentes.



si pero el lunes va a estar esto muy pepón pero que mucho se supirara el historico 14% es posible pero improbable.

por otra parte estos desgraciados se han rendido a primeras de cambio la pregunta seria 
¿hubieran dicho que no esta semana y siguientes la letra pequeña sería "más blanda"


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Jun 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> jajaja, no dejan pasar una..... la falta de sueño y los copazos aumentan la dislexia de forma considerable (nótese que palabra estaba en mayúscula) :rolleye: ya les conté mi "incidente" con el personal de seguridad de la Hoover "Ham"? ::
> 
> Mr. Threepwood, a falta de un buen frog, beberé y brindaré a su salud con una escocesa la ocupación alemana. ::



microsoft????

vihensanta....


----------



## R3v3nANT (9 Jun 2012)

No he visto esto escrito por aquí, peeeero, esto no tiene implicaciones bajistas?

"Las condiciones se centran exclusivamente a la banca española. Entre otras incluye una *limitación en la política de dividendo *y en la remuneración de los directivos".


----------



## gamba (9 Jun 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> No he visto esto escrito por aquí, peeeero, esto no tiene implicaciones bajistas?
> 
> "Las condiciones se centran exclusivamente a la banca española. Entre otras incluye una *limitación en la política de dividendo *y en la remuneración de los directivos".



Esto es solo para las entidades que pidan pasta del rescate al FROB, o sea, la creme de la creme: Bankia, UNNIM, NoCaGa, etc. En teoria los bancos grandes tienen mucho cash tras los LTROs asi que no creo que se estigmatizen pidiendo pasta del rescate.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Jun 2012)

Eso yasta descontado
Pero puede servir de excusa para meterle un meneo al arbol...o todo Lo contrario, ya veremos como se levanta mm el lunes ::


----------



## Janus (9 Jun 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> si pero el lunes va a estar esto muy pepón pero que mucho se supirara el historico 14% es posible pero improbable.
> 
> por otra parte estos desgraciados se han rendido a primeras de cambio la pregunta seria
> ¿hubieran dicho que no esta semana y siguientes la letra pequeña sería "más blanda"



El IBEX tiene una vuelta semanal muy potente y tiene camino libre hasta los 7200 como primer objetivo y puede irse más arriba después de una corrección que puede ser rápida y contundente.
La vela del viernes tras el cierre y cómo cerraron los usanos ha modificado bastante el panorama.

Eso en cuanto a la bolsa, hay que estar largo si bien no se puede descartar que entre el lunes, martes o miércoles se toquen los 6400 bajos (más cerca de 6400 que de 6500) si es que llega el caso.

En cuanto a España y sus pufos. Ya me extrañaban que hoy dijesen una cantidad exacta porque falta mucha tela que cortar respecto a las elecciones griegas y los resultados de la auditoría de Roland Berger y Oliver W. Lo que han dicho es que podrían ser hasta 100.000 (para calmar a los mercados el lunes) pero que hay que esperar. De verdad, me encantaría que los consultores tuviesen en cuenta la deuda pública, la deuda privada residencial, la deuda corporativa y en general todos los pufos ..... y que fuera de largo por encima de los 100.000 millones de euros. A ver si siguen embidando.

Soy bastante amigo de un directivo de Oliver W. en España pero no suelta prenda. Me dice que les han hecho firmar una cláusula de confidencialidad y que el equipo está prácticamente formado por consultores de otros países. Me dice que está implicado el máximo nivel. Le he preguntado que por qué han sido ellos los elegidos y no otros así como el precio del contrato. Me dice que la elección ha venido desde arriba (no han competido con nadie) y que el precio no lo sabe pero que por la gente implicada, la tarifa debe estar por encima de 3000 euros diarios por persona.


----------



## bertok (9 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Eso yasta descontado
> Pero puede servir de excusa para meterle un meneo al arbol...o todo Lo contrario, ya veremos como se levanta mm el lunes ::



Queda por ver toda la letra pequeña. Creo que esta noticia genera incertidumbre porque Mr Ubuntu ha dicho que parte irá como préstamo / deuda y otra parte como capital (al estilo Bankia).

Ahí está la clave.


----------



## Jarlaxe (9 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> microsoft????
> 
> vihensanta....




:XX::XX::XX:

Es usted un autentico pirata.

Le ha faltado la frase:

¡La gente cae a mis pies al verme llegar! / Mis enemigos más sabios corren al verme llegar - Veo gente como tú arrastrándose por el suelo de los bares.


----------



## holgazan (9 Jun 2012)

Janus dijo:


> El IBEX tiene una vuelta semanal muy potente y tiene camino libre hasta los 7200 como primer objetivo y puede irse más arriba después de una corrección que puede ser rápida y contundente.
> La vela del viernes tras el cierre y cómo cerraron los usanos ha modificado bastante el panorama.
> 
> Eso en cuanto a la bolsa, hay que estar largo si bien no se puede descartar que entre el lunes, martes o miércoles se toquen los 6400 bajos (más cerca de 6400 que de 6500) si es que llega el caso.
> ...



Después del "rescate" bancario, saltarán por los aires los 7.200 el lunes?


----------



## Janus (9 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Queda por ver toda la letra pequeña. Creo que esta noticia genera incertidumbre porque Mr Ubuntu ha dicho que parte irá como préstamo / deuda y otra parte como capital (al estilo Bankia).
> 
> Ahí está la clave.



Afila esta noche la balloneta y mañana aprovisiona víveres para entrar en el frente. Como tardes cierto tiempo, te va a dar miedo entrar sobre los 6800/6900 ya que en esos niveles el riesgo de cualquier corrección amplia obliga a utilizar stops amplios. Ahora mismo también pero menos. Toma nota de que el Proshares VIX Short Term terminó rompiendo los 40 dólares, hacia abajo, a última hora del viernes.

En el IBEX puedes ver en semanal perfectamente una vela de vuelta muy clara. Lo tiene todo, volumen, amplitud, una caída previa muy relevante, ....
Los que habitualmente estamos en el DAX, tengamos cuidado que por allí es algo diferente.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Jun 2012)

Y eso antes que huelan mi aliento!


----------



## bertok (9 Jun 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Afila esta noche la balloneta y mañana aprovisiona víveres para entrar en el frente. Como tardes cierto tiempo, te va a dar miedo entrar sobre los 6800/6900 ya que en esos niveles el riesgo de cualquier corrección amplia obliga a utilizar stops amplios. Ahora mismo también pero menos. Toma nota de que el Proshares VIX Short Term terminó rompiendo los 40 dólares, hacia abajo, a última hora del viernes.
> 
> En el IBEX puedes ver en semanal perfectamente una vela de vuelta muy clara. Lo tiene todo, volumen, amplitud, una caída previa muy relevante, ....
> Los que habitualmente estamos en el DAX, tengamos cuidado que por allí es algo diferente.



Si el lunes abren con vela verde intensa, será un momento de mucho riesgo para tomar posiciones al alza. Recuerda lo que hemos hablado tantas veces: *no se debe ir corriendo detrás del precio*.

Lo van a poner dificil pero podremos leer la jugada.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (10 Jun 2012)

Es posible que el lunes entre largo en Barclays o Standard Chatered.
Veremos si me atrevo, ahora no puedo ver la plataforma, veremos como salta mañana el forex.............


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Jun 2012)

Bertok, un hentendido en t5 dice, entre otras cosas,que esto eh mu bueno, que se van a dar muchos créditos, que la borsa va subir un montón y tal...
Monday guanazo... ::


----------



## bertok (10 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Bertok, un hentendido en t5 dice, entre otras cosas,que esto eh mu bueno, que se van a dar muchos créditos, que la borsa va subir un montón y tal...
> Monday guanazo... ::



el lunes va a ser divertido ), apuesto por gap al alza 8:


----------



## Janus (10 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Si el lunes abren con vela verde intensa, será un momento de mucho riesgo para tomar posiciones al alza. Recuerda lo que hemos hablado tantas veces: *no se debe ir corriendo detrás del precio*.
> 
> Lo van a poner dificil pero podremos leer la jugada.



Sí lo van a poner difícil. De momento, le han metido una vela fuerte en la vuelta de forma que ahora para entrar hay que asumir amplios stop loss. Si lo van a llevar bastante arriba (posible), cada día lo van a poner más difícil. Recuerdo como si fuera ayer la vuelta del SP en 666. Fue clavada.


----------



## bertok (10 Jun 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Sí lo van a poner difícil. De momento, le han metido una vela fuerte en la vuelta de forma que ahora para entrar hay que asumir amplios stop loss. Si lo van a llevar bastante arriba (posible), cada día lo van a poner más difícil. Recuerdo como si fuera ayer la vuelta del SP en 666. Fue clavada.



this time is different


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Jun 2012)

Gap en los anos es Lo que va a haber :
Es una tortura escribir desde el móvil, sus leo mañana!


----------



## Janus (10 Jun 2012)

Por cierto, los 100.000 millones o más que pudieran estar disponibles (RameroJoy se va a pulir el máximo posible una vez pasada la verguenza de pedir la guita) van a ser gastados por el Estado, no por los bancos.

Y no se lo van a gastar precisamente en ayudas a la población .... Van a ser destinados a adquirir participación en los bancos. Esa cantidad excede con mucho lo que se pudiera pensar que tienen como agujero las cajas .... por lo que van a entrar seguro en los bancos. Teniendo la cartera llena de dinero, RameroJoy va a entrar posiblemente en todos los sitios y sin preguntar. De hecho, los acreedores son los que le van a obligar a entrar en los bancos. Los medianos estarán en el radar seguro y de los grandes seguro que también hay algo reservado como hizo en su día la FED en USA o Mervin King en UK (excepto Barclays).

Esto quiere decir que se van a provisionar multitud de pérdidas en activos que después serán puestos en el mercado a precios realmente bajos. Los pisos van a caer a lo bestia.

Las acciones de los bancos van a caer con mucha fuerza por el efecto tremendamente dilutivo que se va a producir .... pero llevará un tiempo porque primero será todo de color de rosa al calor de que la prima de riesgo irá bajando. Además, de momento no se dirá, ni mucho menos, las posibles fechas en las que tendrán lugar las ampliaciones de capital .....


----------



## Janus (10 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> this time is different



Yo sigo pensando que vamos a ver niveles por debajo de los últimos mínimos pero también que las bajadas contundentes siempre se van corrigiendo con máximos decrecientes y mínimos decrecientes. Ahora puede haber un buen rally que infunda amplio optimismo entre las gacelas para que se vuelva a llenar el horno de cara al siguiente viaje bajista.


----------



## Durmiente (10 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> el lunes va a ser divertido ), apuesto por gap al alza 8:



Yo tambièn apuesto por POTENTE gap al alza el lunes.
E incluso puede ser que el mismo lunes no se de la vuelta y esté un par de días subiendo.
Antes o después, quizá con los resultados de las auditorías o cuando estos se vayan filtrando, o con las elcciones griegas... antes o después guanazo súbito. Esa es la clave: guanazo súbito.

Yo apuesto por un guanazo súbito para la semana del 18-22

Ojo: el ministro de finanzas alemán ya está diciendo que el rescate es para España y no para su banca.
La situación está jodida: la restricción de crédito en España va a ser brutal.


----------



## Durmiente (10 Jun 2012)

Por cierto. 

¿os gusta el 3.000?

Supongo que, antes de que se acabe este año, los siempre-larguistas estarán deseando que vuelva pronto el 3.000.

Apuesto porque, este mismo año, el IBEX estará en 29xx en algún momento.


----------



## Janus (10 Jun 2012)

Supongo que saben que todo lo van a pintar de color de rosa pero que es cuestión de tiempo que aparezcan las agencias de rating diciendo, eh que ustedes tienen más deuda que antes y un mayor déficit siendo el crecimiento negativo por lo que la capacidad de repago es dudosa. Además con las medidas de ajuste que impondrán los acreedores .... se ahondará en el crecimiento negativo en el corto plazo por lo que la prima volverá a subir (en definitiva, no deja de ser un indicador sobre la confianza de capacidad de repago) y de nuevo a pedir más dinero o que se pongan los eurobonos.

La rueda seguirá girando hasta que se quede sin aceite y comience a chirriar.

Mientras tanto los usanos seguirán encantandos de la vida porque lo que les interesa es que Europa ande de lío en lío pero sin llegar a romperse del todo. Es decir, que sigan siendo pobres pero que sigan estando vivos.


----------



## paulistano (10 Jun 2012)

Yo espero que esto llegue a los 7.000 - 7.500...y los que nos precipitamos al entrar podamos salir con ganancias....para luego esperar a ver el guano....que llegará, eso seguro.


----------



## paulistano (10 Jun 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Mientras tanto los usanos seguirán encantandos de la vida porque lo que les interesa es que Europa ande de lío en lío pero sin llegar a romperse del todo. Es decir, que sigan siendo pobres pero que sigan estando vivos.



Como en las guerras. HAce tiempo que ajustaron el tamaño del proyectil para que no matase y si mutilase de forma que en el bando enemigo en vez de un cadaver, dejabas un lastre.

Yo llevo tiempo pensando en esto, y sinceramente, el que esté empezando en la vida, creo que lo mejor es irse de España, en caso que no tenga nada que le ate y no esté asentado laboralmente, claro está.

Estoy caído de ánimo, deprimido tal vez por leer demasiado burbuja, viendo que mi país se va a la mierda por culpa de unos hijos de fruta...bah...si es que luego ves la mayoría de la gente es retrasada...se te quitan las ganas de intentar transmitir la situación actual...la gente pasa....:ouch:


----------



## Janus (10 Jun 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Como en las guerras. HAce tiempo que ajustaron el tamaño del proyectil para que no matase y si mutilase de forma que en el bando enemigo en vez de un cadaver, dejabas un lastre.
> 
> Yo llevo tiempo pensando en esto, y sinceramente, el que esté empezando en la vida, creo que lo mejor es irse de España, en caso que no tenga nada que le ate y no esté asentado laboralmente, claro está.
> 
> Estoy caído de ánimo, deprimido tal vez por leer demasiado burbuja, viendo que mi país se va a la mierda por culpa de unos hijos de fruta...bah...si es que luego ves la mayoría de la gente es retrasada...se te quitan las ganas de intentar transmitir la situación actual...la gente pasa....:ouch:



No sufras .... que lo mismo ganamos la Eurocopa. Los usanos andan diciendo que tenemos el mejor equipo de la historia. Y eso que no tienen ni puta idea de fútbol. Tendrían que haber visto el recital de hoy de Messi ante Brasil. El mismo día, Ronaldo poniendo un huevo ante Alemania.

Yo que soy joven tengo claro varias cosas y una de ellas es gastarme pasta en la formación de mis hijos y que puedan trabajar en USA que es lo único decente dentro de unos años porque a los países emergentes no se puede ir ya que tienen la corrupción totalmente metida en vena. Quien conozca bien Brasil, ya sabe de qué hablo.

Y respecto a nosotros, quien pueda irse o quien no tenga qué perder .... que se pire echando leches. El tema del visado es una tontería. En NYC la mitad de la gente allí está de ilegal. Te vas con el visado de turista y pasados los meses de vigencia .... nadie te va a parar por la calle para ver si tienes visa o no. Allí todo el mundo es inmigrante.


----------



## Janus (10 Jun 2012)

Vean el 4-3 de Messi.

ARGENTINA 4-3 BRASIL ALL GOALS FULL HIGHLIGHTS - YouTube


----------



## wetpiñata (10 Jun 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Estoy caído de ánimo, deprimido tal vez por leer demasiado burbuja, viendo que mi país se va a la mierda por culpa de unos hijos de fruta...bah...si es que luego ves la mayoría de la gente es retrasada...se te quitan las ganas de intentar transmitir la situación actual...la gente pasa....:ouch:



Pues a mí una ruta de rómanico ve ha venido como mano de santo... (bueno, eso y unas buenos lingotazos de rioja)

Por cierto, felicidades a todos los riojanos en su día y a los logroñeses en particular por su patrón

Ya de vuelta sólo queda esperar al lunes (con la botella cerca)...


----------



## bluebeetle (10 Jun 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Pues a mí una ruta de rómanico ve ha venido como mano de santo... (bueno, eso y unas buenos lingotazos de rioja)
> 
> Por cierto, felicidades a todos los riojanos en su día y a los logroñeses en particular por su patrón
> 
> Ya de vuelta sólo queda esperar al lunes (con la botella cerca)...



Le quedo a usted agradecido. Si está usted por estas tierras siéntase como en su casa.

vaya usted a contarle hoy a cualquier paisano algo sobre el rescate, el FROB, el IBEX y el desastre que se avecina. Aqui hasta el martes sólo hay pan, peces, vino y escenificaciones sobre la heroicidad patria frente al opresor extranjero


----------



## tarrito (10 Jun 2012)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Os veo muy alcistas; voy a apostar a un 10% abajo para retocar los mínimos... porque está todo "descontao"



también está "descontao" el ridículo que va a hacer el bocachocho cuando trate de explicar la situación :

-25% en la semana! : :

con humirdà pero sin conocimiento


----------



## Jarlaxe (10 Jun 2012)

Para los no iniciados en el malagueñismo.. "El Rescate" es un "trono" (que no "paso") de nuestra Semana Santa...::


----------



## bertok (10 Jun 2012)

Guten Morgen, Willkommen in der Hölle


----------



## Lechu (10 Jun 2012)

Señores esto es ESPAÑA. Lo de marca es una pasada ya estamos con el circo

Esto en mayo

Rajoy: 'No va a haber ningn rescate de la banca espaola' | España | elmundo.es

Esto hoy
España pide un rescate de hasta 100.000 millones para la banca | Economía | EL PAÍS





.

Eurocopa 2012 - MARCA.com

Alemania10Portugal
UN PERFECTO CABEZAZO DE MARIO GÓMEZ ACABA CON PORTUGAL
Un 'español' rescata a Alemania.
.


----------



## CARLO PONZI (10 Jun 2012)

Entrado en iberdrola a 3,23 y en telematilde a 9,51 bertok me recomendó poner ahí mismo los SL.
Como voy a medio plazo y el lunes estaré missing hasta las 14:00... a la vista de los acontecimientos de la semana ¿ajustaríais algo el SL?¿ O lo dejaríais como está y si no salta y comienza lunes peponero ajustarlo al alza luego?

gracias de este soldadito que se fue de la trinchera a por un sacopatatas y se encontró derrepente en mitad del fregao


----------



## bertok (10 Jun 2012)

Si tienes fortuna y la volatilidad no te destroza el lunes en forma de caídas, ante nuevas subidas vete acompañando los SL al alza con la subida de precios.

La tranquilidad de tener la posición cubierta no tiene precio.

Suerte.


----------



## Durmiente (10 Jun 2012)

CARLO PONZI dijo:


> Entrado en iberdrola a 3,23 y en telematilde a 9,51 bertok me recomendó poner ahí mismo los SL.
> Como voy a medio plazo y el lunes estaré missing hasta las 14:00... a la vista de los acontecimientos de la semana ¿ajustaríais algo el SL?¿ O lo dejaríais como está y si no salta y comienza lunes peponero ajustarlo al alza luego?
> 
> gracias de este soldadito que se fue de la trinchera a por un sacopatatas y se encontró derrepente en mitad del fregao



El primer objetivo al invertir en Bolsa tiene que ser.... NO PERDER.

.... Tú mismo.....


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (10 Jun 2012)

Claca dijo:


> A mí me gustaría comentarlos, pero es que no tengo ni papa de Elliot, lo cual no quita que me parezcan interesantes y que como los análisis de timing de Mulder los tenga presentes en el background (en el hilo está de moda poner palabras en inglés) de mis propios estudios.





Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Le comento, buenos graficos.



Yo me referia a los comentarios que pongo yo DENTRO de los graficos... ::


----------



## R3v3nANT (10 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Guten Morgen, Willkommen in der Hölle



Guten tag leute.... wie gehts?


----------



## Misterio (10 Jun 2012)

Here They Come: Ireland Demands Renegotiation Of Its Bailout Terms To Match Spain | ZeroHedge

Los irlandeses ahora dicen que ellos quieren lo mismo


----------



## bertok (10 Jun 2012)

TASE Site - Homepage


----------



## bertok (10 Jun 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Guten tag leute.... wie gehts?



Wir haben neue Besitzer


----------



## sr.anus (10 Jun 2012)

Estoy dentro del ibex, tengo miedito, pienso vender todo este jueves, y volver a la trinchera a pelar patatas.


----------



## CARLO PONZI (10 Jun 2012)

sr.anus dijo:


> Estoy dentro del ibex, tengo miedito, pienso vender todo este jueves, y volver a la trinchera a pelar patatas.



igual tenemos que ensanchar la trinchera que no se yo si vamos a caber todos los que nos volvemos pallá


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Jun 2012)

A esperar como abre hoy el euro...

Más interesante que la eurocopa, hoygan


----------



## Mulder (10 Jun 2012)

A los buenos días!



bertok dijo:


> TASE Site - Homepage



Lo iba a decir hace un rato pero este gráfico ya lo declara descaradamente, el viernes vi entrar una burrada de pasta en el Stoxx en la hora final del contado, pero algo brutal...

El TASE nos muestra lo que espero para el lunes, primero subida fortísima mediante gap alcista y luego guano para el resto de la semana, el guano durará mientras nos van dando más detalles del rescate, de momento toda la pasta va a ir directa al FROB, así que el Mariguano y sus secuaces no van a poder tocar ni un céntimo, luego viene saber que les van a dictar los hombres de negro que ya deben estar en sus respectivos hoteles afilando las navajas para el degüello de politicastros despilfarradores.







Por cierto, en el informe del FMI dicen, entre otras dedicatorias al sector inmobiliario, que la CNMV es una casa de putas baratas.


----------



## spheratu (10 Jun 2012)

La desinversión forzosa de las carteras industriales del cajerío traerá guano fresco y aromático,no creen?


----------



## Silenciosa (10 Jun 2012)

El que se haya quedado largo el finde...que salte.


----------



## Durmiente (10 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Wir haben neue Besitzer



How do you say that in English? Thanks


----------



## bertok (10 Jun 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> How do you say that in English? Thanks



We have new owner )


----------



## Janus (10 Jun 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Estamos a principios de junio por lo que aún es demasiado pronto para que comience el rally alcista que esperamos de cara a las elecciones usanas. Bien es cierto que el momento del IBEX es un poco diferente.

En chart semanales se ve una vuelta de aupa salvo que la vela de esta próxima semana indique que era una trampa. Estaría bien una corrección de media vela (hacia los 6300 aprox. o 6400) y ahí se podría entrar largo. Necesitamos que vaya pasando el tiempo.

En el fondo, hay que tener claro que hay que tener mucho cuidado porque lo que se ha acordado es que va a haber dinero en el caso de que sea necesario. Aún no han dado nada y creo que todo el mundo sabía que el rescate era cuestión de tiempo. Ahora estamos exactamente igual porque sigue siendo cuestión de tiempo ya que aún no han soltado ni un clavo.

El dinero parece que se lo dan al Estado pero solamente para que puedan utilizarlo en entrar en el capital de los bancos para poder recapitalizarlos. Si es así, los bancos rescatados (cajas, pequeños y medianos) van a caer muy significativamente con el tiempo porque el efecto dilución va a ser brutal. Necesitamos seguir consumiendo tiempo para meternos en la primera quincena de julio en donde ya habrán pasado las elecciones griegas, estará vigente el fondo de rescate nuevo y en España estará más claro los temas. Es de esperar que esta semana comiencen a conocerse detalles del rescate y seguro que ya no van a gustar tanto tanto.

Ahora nadie dice nada sobre las elecciones griegas. Atentos porque la próxima semana se van a poner de moda. Y también ya estamos esperando ansiosos los resultados de Roland Berger y Oliver W. Ojalá pongan blanco sobre negro porque con todo lo que estamos viendo y oyendo .... queda aún mucho recorrido para igualar lo que hicieron los usanos en su día (ej, con la banca, AIG y los Freddie ....) y los británicos con su banco. Ayer leí un artículo sobre que los británicos están bastante cabreados con la ayuda a España porque ellos tuvieron que entrar en sus bancos emitiendo deuda y retratándose contra el mercado.


----------



## credulo (10 Jun 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> El que se haya quedado largo el finde...que salte.



Yo voy largo... con dos gónadas... :cook:


----------



## Juantopia (10 Jun 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> A esperar como abre hoy el euro...
> 
> Más interesante que la eurocopa, hoygan



Día de pantallas en todos los sentidos.
Y mañana día de que se cuelguen las webs de los brokers.


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Jun 2012)

Telefónica anuncia la venta de un 4,56% de China Unicom por 1.128 millones - elEconomista.es


----------



## vmmp29 (10 Jun 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mulder ¿dónde se puede ver el Informe del FMI?

PD:encontrado


----------



## Sipanha (10 Jun 2012)

Hoygan... vaya porraso wapo que sestandando en el TASE. 

Wapo, wapo.


----------



## bertok (10 Jun 2012)

TASE Site - Homepage


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> TASE Site - Homepage



Se han emocionado al principio pero se están desinflando..


----------



## CARLO PONZI (10 Jun 2012)

sería cosa de abrir una porra sobre como abrirá el culibex mañana... y otra como cerrará


----------



## bertok (10 Jun 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Telefónica anuncia la venta de un 4,56% de China Unicom por 1.128 millones - elEconomista.es



Las deudas ahogan y los Blue Chips se lanzan a la venta de sus activos de valor (SAN, BBVA, TEF, ...... ya le llegará a IBE).

Todo para tapar los pufos presentes y dejan su modelo de negocio futuro cada vez más cerca de ejpaña. ::


----------



## Sipanha (10 Jun 2012)

Ofú que reversal en el Tase...


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Jun 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Ofú que reversal en el Tase...



Que hijos de pe**

jeje


----------



## bertok (10 Jun 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Ofú que reversal en el Tase...



Bueno, la oscilación entre máximos y mínimos de la sesión no ha superado el 0,8% ::


----------



## Maravedi (10 Jun 2012)

Yo me quede largo en los banquitos espero un arrean y saltar a la de 3


----------



## Sipanha (10 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Bueno, la oscilación entre máximos y mínimos de la sesión no ha superado el 0,8% ::



Sierto, la escala má segao. ::

Ansioso de guano que está uno.

Disclaimer: Entiendase que el deseo de guano viene dado por el siguiente postulado:

La cosas no se empezarán a recuperar hasta que no peten del todo.


----------



## burbublase (10 Jun 2012)

____________________


----------



## Sipanha (10 Jun 2012)

burbublase dijo:


> buenas.
> 
> A veces viene bien leer prensa de fuera
> 
> ...




Hoyga! Si teclease los posts con la máquina Enigma sería más sencillo leerle. ::


----------



## tarrito (10 Jun 2012)

*"NADIE"* lo veía venir :ouch:









burbublase dijo:


> buenas.
> 
> A veces viene bien leer prensa de fuera
> 
> ...


----------



## burbublase (10 Jun 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> *"NADIE"* lo veía venir :ouch:



Pues yo pienso que todo el mundo sabia/pensaba que iba a llegar, solo faltaba el momento.

Yo solo digo, que el fin de semana pasado lo pase mal despues de ver los medios alemanes. Y estaba convencido de que iba a ser el fin de semana pasado.

Este fin de semana, he pasado de todo.

Cine, y museo.

Manana pasare a recibir mi owned (aunque quien sabe).

Yo no escribi los articulos, peguele esa foto a los que los escribieron.


----------



## tarrito (10 Jun 2012)

si es así, disculpe

había interpretado que venía en "modo iluminado ON" ... a tratar de decirnos que usted ya se olía la bicha y que l@s demás deberíamos leer un poco de prensa extranjera.

AutoOwned por mala interpretación



burbublase dijo:


> Pues yo pienso que todo el mundo sabia/pensaba que iba a llegar, solo faltaba el momento.
> 
> Yo solo digo, que el fin de semana pasado lo pase mal despues de ver los medios alemanes. Y estaba convencido de que iba a ser el fin de semana pasado.
> 
> ...


----------



## kaxkamel (10 Jun 2012)

mañana apertura tibia... luego parriba, luego pabajo, parriba, pabajo y así toda la tarde hasta el cierre plano.
Las hostias como panes según nos acerquemos al viernes


----------



## Caronte el barquero (10 Jun 2012)

Os dejo aquí lo que ha dicho el FMI sobre el IBEX, el peor escenario.
(Si ya lo habéis puesto nada).



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## kaxkamel (10 Jun 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Os dejo aquí lo que ha dicho el FMI sobre el IBEX, el peor escenario.
> (Si ya lo habéis puesto nada).
> 
> 
> ...



pero en lo que va de año ya ha bajado un buen trecho (y lo que le queda).
si mañana tododios espera guanazo... pues será que no.


----------



## Janus (10 Jun 2012)

La vela semanal última del IBEX ..... es lo que manda. Es muy amplia por lo que tiene cabida para corregir la mitad de ella y después tirar hacia arriba.

Si finalmente es una trampa .... pasaré a recoger mi owned.


----------



## Janus (10 Jun 2012)

Empieza a sentarse las bases para que se enrarezca el ambiente. Llevará un tiempo pero ya verán que rápido vuelve el pesimismo.

La oposición lusa exige que se renegocie el rescate de Portugal - elEconomista.es

.... y el bobo de RameroJoy metiendo la pata. Habla poco, mal y a destiempo.

Rajoy, sobre el rescate a la banca: "No afecta al déficit público, yo fui el que presionó" - elEconomista.es

Nos van a meter la del pulpo.


----------



## Janus (10 Jun 2012)

Amigos, a Telefónica le viene encima la del pulpo y eso que está sufriendo los síntomas de la caída del consumo por la crisis .............. pero aún está por llegar la verdadera competencia que da la escala de negocio que están adquiriendo Jazztel y los OMVs. Orange está haciendo muchísimo daño.

Vodafone reduce sus ingresos anuales un 9,4% en España - elEconomista.es

No tengo el dato a mano pero en los últimos 4 años, la caída de ingresos puede ser mayor del 26% fácilmente. Eso es un verdadero palo.
El filón de los SMS se está acabando poco a poco gracias a soluciones como Whatsapp.


----------



## bertok (10 Jun 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Amigos, a Telefónica le viene encima la del pulpo y eso que está sufriendo los síntomas de la caída del consumo por la crisis .............. pero aún está por llegar la verdadera competencia que da la escala de negocio que están adquiriendo Jazztel y los OMVs. Orange está haciendo muchísimo daño.
> 
> Vodafone reduce sus ingresos anuales un 9,4% en España - elEconomista.es
> 
> ...



Hoy han vendido el 50% que tenían en china Telecom ....

Venden lo que les da beneficio y se quedan con el ruinoso negocio a la baja que tienen en hispanistán.

Ya me genera alguna duda ::


----------



## Ajetreo (10 Jun 2012)

Ring ring, aqui una ingenua

¿Que es eso del pulpo?
El pulpo Paul?, como otra vez hay futbol....

Pulpo a la gallega??

Pulpitos de Vinaroz??

Espero mi merecido por preguntona :cook:


----------



## The Hellion (10 Jun 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Ring ring, aqui una ingenua
> 
> ¿Que es eso del pulpo?
> El pulpo Paul?, como otra vez hay futbol....
> ...



Dar / recibir una paliza bestial, como la que le dan al pulpo para que se ablande.


----------



## Janus (10 Jun 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Ring ring, aqui una ingenua
> 
> ¿Que es eso del pulpo?
> El pulpo Paul?, como otra vez hay futbol....
> ...




Llevarse la del pulpo ..................... llevarse hostias a 8 brazos / tentáculos.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (10 Jun 2012)

Me llega aviso de operación (es del viernes a última hora) en corto EUR/USD, y no veo claro en las gráficas las tendencias.

Falta ver la evolución del Forex, pero el viernes la SEK se había apreciado mucho.
Y el bono alemán volvía a bajar algo.

Mañana no entro ni en Barclays ni Standard Chatered como era la opción, las velas de Chatered no me dejan tranquilo, ante la duda no entro.

Mañana Guano.


----------



## bertok (10 Jun 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Me llega aviso de operación (es del viernes a última hora) en corto EUR/USD, y no veo claro en las gráficas las tendencias.
> 
> Falta ver la evolución del Forex, pero el viernes la SEK se había apreciado mucho.
> Y el bono alemán volvía a bajar algo.
> ...



A ver cómo es la apertura porque todavía quedará algún corto despistado en los 2 grandes bancos.

El viernes, BBVA y SAN subieron con más miedo que verguenza.

Cuidado a partir de las 10:00.


----------



## R3v3nANT (10 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Hoy han vendido el 50% que tenían en china Telecom ....
> 
> Venden lo que les da beneficio y se quedan con el ruinoso negocio a la baja que tienen en hispanistán.
> 
> Ya me genera alguna duda ::



Me recuerda a un país que vendió sus empresas públicas monopolistas a precio de saldo a amigotes de un chico con Bigote: petroleras, comunicaciones, eléctricas, aviación, tabacaleras, gas...... y se quedó con astilleros, mineras, etc...

No os voy a contar como acabó ese país, os lo podéis imaginar, y a Telefónica le auguro el mismo futuro.


----------



## bertok (10 Jun 2012)

El leuro al alza un 0,5%


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> El leuro al alza un 0,5%



¿donde lo ves?


----------



## Defcon (10 Jun 2012)

Aqui Euro Fx Quotes Euro Forex Euro Rate Currency EUR FX USD Euro Live Foreign Exchange Euro Charts Quotes Euro Forex y aqui http://www.oanda.com/currency/real-time-rates.

+115 pips que llevo con el largo abierto el viernes a las 22:45 

Pena que fuera un micro lote


----------



## bertok (10 Jun 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿donde lo ves?



Lo he visto en última hora de El Economista.


----------



## Defcon (10 Jun 2012)

Mierda broker que me deja ver el precio como fluctua y no me deja cerrar la operacion porque no ha "abierto" el mercado +154,2 pipos y faltan 2 horitas todavia para que abra..


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Jun 2012)

Defcon dijo:


> Mierda broker que me deja ver el precio como fluctua y no me deja cerrar la operacion porque no ha "abierto" el mercado +154,2 pipos y faltan 2 horitas todavia para que abra..



deje correr los beneficios


----------



## bertok (10 Jun 2012)

Pedazo GAP que vamos a ver esta noche ...


----------



## diosmercado (10 Jun 2012)

El euro marca subida de un 1% casi con respecto al US$. Mañana vamos a ver un pepinazo brutal pero pienso que la semana va a ser un gatillazo.

Ante este panorama no me extrañaria nada ver un gap de un 3% o mas. Ya quedo en un 1% al cierre del viernes. Algo veniamos descontando durante la semana pasada y al final esto. Eso si, viva el futbol (cabecera en todos los telediarios).


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Jun 2012)

*Empezó el partido!!*


----------



## bertok (10 Jun 2012)

Este tipo de jornadas con GAP enorme al alza suelen ser una desgracia.

Las ganancias no se pueden hacer entrando en la sesión porque te lo suben en la apertura y luego el resto de la sesión es riesgo puro.

A ver si entran las últimas gacelas y podemos empezar una corrección.

Suerte porque esta semana vamos a ver muchas pérdidas tanto al alza como a la baja.


----------



## Lem (10 Jun 2012)

también se puede ver aquí http://www.oanda.com/currency/real-time-rates

según Thomson Financial la subida está pendiente de confirmación de la apertura del mercado de bonos de la EZ (concretamente los de España a 10 años). si los bonos acompañan, patapum.


----------



## Lem (10 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Este tipo de jornadas con GAP enorme al alza suelen ser una desgracia.
> 
> Las ganancias no se pueden hacer entrando en la sesión porque te lo suben en la apertura y luego el resto de la sesión es riesgo puro.
> 
> ...



incluso últimamente estaba sucediendo sin necesidad de haber gap: Peponazo o guanazo en apertura y a ver cómo te subes...


----------



## Lem (10 Jun 2012)

pongo la gráfica horaria con el pedazo de gap en *EURUSD*:


----------



## bertok (10 Jun 2012)

Escuchadlo con mucha calma

Babel Internacional 10-06-2012 Rescate europeo a la corrupta partitocracia espanola en mp3 (10/06 a las 21:00:33) 01:16:10 1278173 - iVoox


----------



## Caronte el barquero (10 Jun 2012)

Lem dijo:


> pongo la gráfica horaria con el pedazo de gap en *EURUSD*:



Veo cerrando ese gap, con una sombra inmensa en la roja.

No me fio, lo veo para abajo.


----------



## Janus (10 Jun 2012)

jo, jo, jo, jo, jo, jo


----------



## kaxkamel (10 Jun 2012)

Janus dijo:


> jo, jo, jo, jo, jo, jo



y? dejamos de pelar patatas?


----------



## bertok (10 Jun 2012)

Janus dijo:


> jo, jo, jo, jo, jo, jo



Mañana no vana dejar ganar un leuro al gacelerío.


----------



## vmmp29 (10 Jun 2012)

Janus dijo:


> jo, jo, jo, jo, jo, jo



si ya se sabía 
por?

lastima no haber entrado largo el viernes (solo para apertura) el eurodolar acaba de bajar 20 pipos en 3 minutos


----------



## bertok (11 Jun 2012)

Culibex 6732


----------



## Janus (11 Jun 2012)

kaxkamel dijo:


> y? dejamos de pelar patatas?



Han estado cargando la semana pasada y qué casualidad que cuando están un 11% por encima del mínimo ..... llega el mega gap. Hay que tener cuidado incluso a nivel de scalping.


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Jun 2012)

Agarranme ese gap con los usanos...


----------



## Sipanha (11 Jun 2012)

SP500 1344 .... de cabeza contra la resisténcia.
Si la petan nos vamos a 137x como segundo nivel a alcanzar.

Obviamente no será mañana.

Saludos.


----------



## burbubolsa (11 Jun 2012)

CME.ES y CBOT.YM han abierto con sobreprecio por encima de todos sus correlatores del forex. Peligro.

USDCHF ha invertido su diferencial con respecto a EURUSD.


----------



## Adriangtir (11 Jun 2012)

Bueno camino de los 6800 sin parada...


----------



## carvil (11 Jun 2012)

Salu2


----------



## Janus (11 Jun 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> SP500 1344 .... de cabeza contra la resisténcia.
> Si la petan nos vamos a 137x como segundo nivel a alcanzar.
> 
> Obviamente no será mañana.
> ...



Primero los 60.


----------



## bertok (11 Jun 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Bueno camino de los 6800 sin parada...



Ha marcado 6785.

Esto es un deja-vu, no dejan ganar dinero al gacelerío.

La sesión de mañana es puro riesgo.


----------



## Janus (11 Jun 2012)

Cuidado, Bankia sigue necesitando vender sus participaciones industriales. Iberdrola sigue con la amenaza de ventas por parte de ACS. Y así un largo etcétera.

Telefónica haciendo casa en posiciones estratégicas. Si lo hace es porque lo necesita.

Mañana hay que ver cómo se comporta el diferencial de deuda porque si baja mucho, se puede doblar la subida de hoy. En momentos como los de ahora, los soportes y las resistencias (que las hay muy pegadas a los niveles de ahora) son como la mantequilla.


----------



## vmmp29 (11 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Ha marcado 6785.
> 
> Esto es un deja-vu, no dejan ganar dinero al gacelerío.
> 
> La sesión de mañana es puro riesgo.



se han pasado los niveles de Claca


----------



## bertok (11 Jun 2012)

Me voy a la piltra. La sesión de mañana va a ser épica.


----------



## Sipanha (11 Jun 2012)

Siguiendo la hoja de ruta....


----------



## paulistano (11 Jun 2012)

6750 ibex:Baile:


----------



## Maravedi (11 Jun 2012)

Ibex + 5 banquitos + 10 apertura en todos los telediarios desde plaza lealtad resaltando lo bueno que es el rescate ::


----------



## Lechu (11 Jun 2012)

BUENAS

IBEX 6760

El FMI pide mano dura a la CNMV contra la manipulación en Bolsa | Economía | EL PAÍS.

Vozpópuli - El BCE planea otra inyección de liquidez tras las elecciones griegas



La Carta de la Bolsa - El destino de la economía mundial depende de Angela Merkel. ¿Estará a la altura de la historia?


----------



## Durmiente (11 Jun 2012)

Si resulta que hay otra LTRO después de las elecciones griegas, como recoge en la noticia el forero lechu entonces la bolsa va a subir un montón y esto incluso remontaría hasta los 8.000 no?
¿Cómo lo véis?


----------



## kaxkamel (11 Jun 2012)

en todas las webs dan por hecho que pepón va a hacer su entrada triunfal y que pandoro se retira a sus aposentos (se supone que a sacarle punta a su lápiz)

la peña (los más desatados) hablan de los 8000


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Jun 2012)

Curioso donde ha frenado el ibex... curioso.

buenos días y tal.


----------



## Lechu (11 Jun 2012)

​


Durmiente dijo:


> Si resulta que hay otra LTRO después de las elecciones griegas, como recoge en la noticia el forero lechu entonces la bolsa va a subir un montón y esto incluso remontaría hasta los 8.000 no?
> ¿Cómo lo véis?



.

Yo creo que si meten pasta pega esto un patadon para arriba que los 8000 no se pero 7800 puede ser ,para luego pegar el patadon para abajo cuando se pase la euforia y pasar a los 5xxx es mi humilde opinión


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Jun 2012)

a los guanos days :baba:

veo al personal muy bajista , claro despues de tanto guano esto no puede subir :ouch: lo mismito que cuando estabamos por encima de los 8000 que no podiamos bajar inocho:

lo que sube en algun momento tendra que bajar y lo que baja .... ¿ es el momento del gran reboton ? probablemente si aunque la bolsa es riesgo


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Curioso donde ha frenado el ibex... curioso.
> 
> buenos días y tal.



si muy curioso debe ser para la gacelada


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Jun 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Yo me referia a los comentarios que pongo yo DENTRO de los graficos... ::





muertoviviente dijo:


> si muy curioso debe ser para la gacelada



harto pisco chileno tan temprano?
¿Era necesario el ironic mode on? :ouch:


----------



## mutiko (11 Jun 2012)

Buenas...

Veo que el comandante bertok se ha cambiado el avatar y yo sin enterarme hasta ahora... Veremos si guanea bien en algun momento de la semana y nos subimos

Enviado desde mi ST25i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (11 Jun 2012)

Buenas. He estado todo el fin de semana fuera de orbita.¿Ha pasado algo importante?  Me tongo que poner al día..la verdad oficial ya la sé. La Verdad de verdad la iré leyendo por aquí. De momento parece que el IBEX sube...haste los 6700. Luego ya veremos.

Guanos dias.


----------



## bertok (11 Jun 2012)

mutiko dijo:


> Buenas...
> 
> Veo que el comandante bertok se ha cambiado el avatar y yo sin enterarme hasta ahora... Veremos si guanea bien en algun momento de la semana y nos subimos
> 
> Enviado desde mi ST25i usando Tapatalk 2



No es el avatar de la Bayoneta 8:


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> harto pisco chileno tan temprano?
> ¿Era necesario el ironic mode on? :ouch:



nada de alcohol y mucho menos de un tipo que no existe 

solo digo que siempre la gacelada se contagia tanto del pesimismo como del optimismo , lo que hace que compren caro y vendan barato :rolleye:

aconseje a los larguistas en acciones que comprasen sin miedo en torno a los 6300 aprox , a los que dudan les digo recuerden cuando nos fuimos a los 8500 y que sino entran ahora que sentido tendria entrar por ejemplo en los 8000 :fiufiu:

pero ya sabemos de que va la borsa cuando lo lleven muy arriba ahi si que se daran de ostias por comprar , comprar caro lo que pudieron comprar barato


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> nada de alcohol y mucho menos de un tipo que no existe
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No me quiero meter en camisa de once varas....pero todo el mundo sabe que el pisco es chileno. No se irrite por ello....


----------



## Caronte el barquero (11 Jun 2012)

Acabo de llegar a casa aún sin dormir y mirando un poco me arriesgo al final, espero poder entrar.

Standard Chatered (STAN) ::


----------



## Lem (11 Jun 2012)

preapertura a las 8h34:







https://connectpro54554431.adobeconnect.com/_a883363635/visual/?launcher=false


----------



## Lem (11 Jun 2012)

Bankia, CaixaBank y Bankinter un 15% p'arriba ahora mismo


----------



## bertok (11 Jun 2012)

De confirmarse lo de los CoCos, sería un escándalo mayúsculo. La mayor estafa de la historia de este país.

El Gobierno regará con el dinero del rescate a toda la banca salvo Santander y BBVA - elConfidencial.com


----------



## AssGaper (11 Jun 2012)

Bankia sube un 14% en preapertura de momento.

Para ver la preapertura en tiempo real aqui:
https://connectpro54554431.adobeconnect.com/_a883363635/visual/?launcher=false


----------



## AssGaper (11 Jun 2012)

Santander sube un 11%
mapfre 10%


----------



## Lem (11 Jun 2012)

Santander disparado también con +12,4%

edit: se me adelantó *AssGaper*.


----------



## bertok (11 Jun 2012)

Los joputas no van a dejar ganar a nadie.


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> harto pisco chileno tan temprano?
> ¿Era necesario el ironic mode on? :ouch:



podemos tener un brutal rally alcista en ekl ibex hasta el viernes que es vencimiento trimestral , recuerden la sobreventa extrema , un masivo cierre de cortos nos llevaria a los cielos


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Los joputas no van a dejar ganar a nadie.



a ustec no le van a dejar ganar que es diferente :rolleye:


----------



## bertok (11 Jun 2012)

Ahora entrando los últimos de la fila.


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Jun 2012)

casi 7000 

jojo


----------



## Caronte el barquero (11 Jun 2012)

Dentro,

Largo Standar Chatered (STAN) a 1.361 sin Stop.

Buenas noches


----------



## AssGaper (11 Jun 2012)

JAJAJAJA velon rojo, JODER. a ver que sucede


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Jun 2012)

ibex de mi vida :baba:


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Jun 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> JAJAJAJA velon rojo, JODER. a ver que sucede



sigues muy pesimista amigo :rolleye:


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Jun 2012)

IM PRESIONANTE y tal.

Bankia me sale en subasta todavía a 1,18


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Jun 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> IM PRESIONANTE y tal.



parece ustec novato , esto se a visto muchas veces


----------



## politicodemadreputa (11 Jun 2012)

Hoy veremos los 7000, por unos segundos, pero los veremos


----------



## burbujeado (11 Jun 2012)

Posicionamiento en corto con muchos bancos


----------



## LÁNGARO (11 Jun 2012)

me han sacado de TR compradas en 29.5 y orden de venta 32.5 que se ha ejecutado...... totalmente fuera, ahora a esperar.


----------



## Durmiente (11 Jun 2012)

Si esto está al 6% de subida, hay mucho margen de bajada....


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (11 Jun 2012)

Joer...¡Viva Rajao! ::


----------



## AssGaper (11 Jun 2012)

2 Cortos ibex en 6958 SP 6915


----------



## Silenciosa (11 Jun 2012)

En cuanto pegue la vuelta el bajón va a ser dramático.


----------



## jelou (11 Jun 2012)

:: Algunos se van a forrar en un dia, cabrones :XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Jun 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> 2 Cortos ibex en 6958 SP 6915



hoy no tocar na , respeta el stop loss


----------



## FranR (11 Jun 2012)

Buafff no me dejaban soltar las BBVA...

Ahora a recogerlas mas abajo..


----------



## AssGaper (11 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> hoy no tocar na , respeta el stop loss



De momento voy ganando 150 l€uros y lo dejo correr :Baile:


----------



## Durmiente (11 Jun 2012)

Esto empieza a hacer intentos de cerrar el gap


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Jun 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> De momento voy ganando 150 l€uros y lo dejo correr :Baile:



respetando stops no problem


----------



## tatur (11 Jun 2012)

Hoy no parece que se cumpla lo de "estaba descontado por los mercados"


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 Jun 2012)

Buenos días... 

Entre las 9:05 y las 9:12 se han bajado 120 puntos. Está esto como para entrar hoy... )

Saludos...


----------



## FranR (11 Jun 2012)

6788 nivel- 6716 (mas o menos de memoria este segundo)


----------



## tolito (11 Jun 2012)

Ha arrancado el Ibex35 con una subida del 5%....está en los 6.853 puntos.


----------



## vmmp29 (11 Jun 2012)

angelitos...


----------



## AssGaper (11 Jun 2012)

Bueno, precio ibex tocando SAR (sistema parabolico tiempo/precio), o rebota ahora o caemos.

PD: por lo visto esto sigue bajando...5 minutos mas de margen a ver que sucede


----------



## paulistano (11 Jun 2012)

os carga bankinter?::


----------



## FranR (11 Jun 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> os carga bankinter?::



A mi mi broker no me ha dejado entrar hasta las 9h03...no había posibilidad de dar órdenes.


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Jun 2012)

Ya se enfría el soufflé.


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Jun 2012)

hoy no hacer na , como le gusta al personal ir contra la tendencia :ouch:

si lo quieren tirar sera con una trampa en isla osea hoy subimos hasta los cielos , mañana caemos un webo y pasado gap a la baja , pero repito hoy no tocar na


----------



## paulistano (11 Jun 2012)

quiero poner orden de venta en san en 5,11 pero no me deja....así no vale....Pandoro me entenderá....


----------



## Ajetreo (11 Jun 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> os carga bankinter?::



Va fatal, una vez he conseguido entrar a las 8:50, pero ahora llevo 10 minutos y no entro.


----------



## burbujeado (11 Jun 2012)

la prima de riesgo en 464 , caída del 5 % me esperaba bastante más.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (11 Jun 2012)

PLusvis dias,

señores cuando hagan la junta del trina no gol me llaman que con los 400 euretes del mini del ibex les invito a una ronda.

MV es mi hidolo nuebo.


----------



## burbubolsa (11 Jun 2012)

Distribution everywhere.


----------



## ghkghk (11 Jun 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Va fatal, una vez he conseguido entrar a las 8:50, pero ahora llevo 10 minutos y no entro.





paulistano dijo:


> os carga bankinter?::




Va de pena.


----------



## Silenciosa (11 Jun 2012)

Empieza a virar.

Yo me mantendría fuera hoy.


----------



## paulistano (11 Jun 2012)

a esta gacela ya le han sacado si toca 5,11 el san....800 euritos a la saca y a esperar acontecimientos 100% liquidez.

me da a mi que la he cagado, primero por no vender más arriba (puto bankinter) y segundo por no aguantar ahora :ouch:

veremos


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> hoy no hacer na , como le gusta al personal ir contra la tendencia :ouch:
> 
> si lo quieren tirar sera con una trampa en isla osea hoy subimos hasta los cielos , mañana caemos un webo y pasado gap a la baja , pero repito hoy no tocar na



Cheshire, ¿puedo acariciarle un rato mientras miro la pantalla? Es muy desestresante..... fíjese que todos los malvados tienen un gatito mientras observan sus villanías :rolleye:


----------



## burbujeado (11 Jun 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> a esta gacela ya le han sacado si toca 5,11 el san....800 euritos a la saca y a esperar acontecimientos 100% liquidez.
> 
> me da a mi que la he cagado, primero por no vender más arriba (puto bankinter) y segundo por no aguantar ahora :ouch:
> 
> veremos



cuando entraste?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 Jun 2012)

Mínimos del día...  Casi 170puntos menos que hace 30 minutos...

Saludos...


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (11 Jun 2012)

Los 6800 es soporte ahora. Zona para valientes.


----------



## FranR (11 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> 6788 nivel- 6716 (mas o menos de memoria este segundo)



Ya falta menos, día redondo

Soltadas las BBVA y el corto tirando de muerte, voy a hacer la semana en un solo día :Aplauso:


----------



## Lem (11 Jun 2012)

parece que se desinfla el *EURUSD*:


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Jun 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Cheshire, ¿puedo acariciarle un rato mientras miro la pantalla? Es muy desestresante..... fíjese que todos los malvados tienen un gatito mientras observan sus villanías :rolleye:



si es ustec una señorita bonita si puede :rolleye:


----------



## paulistano (11 Jun 2012)

burbujeado dijo:


> cuando entraste?



a 5,10 unas pocas, 4,88 y 4,69...precio medio de 4,90 aprox. total 4120 títulos.

En condiciones normales el SL lo tendría en 4,93 pero habiendo rescate de por medio...miedo me da, que es mucha pasta::

Una pena no poder haber puesto el SL en 4,20 o más...de haber funcionado bien bankinter o haber aguantado el precio ahí arriba.

Es una venta también psicológica...en este año mis pérdidas y ganancias es de 0 euros según mi excel....comisiones incluidas.


----------



## FranR (11 Jun 2012)

El maese debe estar exprimiendo el Dax, esta funcionando de maravilla....


----------



## LÁNGARO (11 Jun 2012)

Técnicas Reunidas se adjudica un contrato en Arabia Saudí por 316 millones - elEconomista.es


----------



## AssGaper (11 Jun 2012)

Me salto el stop profift en 6827 +194 € de reward


----------



## sirpask (11 Jun 2012)

Hoy he ganao pasta con IBE, pero no me gusta como se están desenvolviendo los acontecimientos....sí no se mantiene en 3,5 hoy... el rescate no ha servido más que para echar agua sobre un colador.


----------



## burbujeado (11 Jun 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> a 5,10 unas pocas, 4,88 y 4,69...precio medio de 4,90 aprox. total 4120 títulos.
> 
> En condiciones normales el SL lo tendría en 4,93 pero habiendo rescate de por medio...miedo me da, que es mucha pasta::
> 
> ...



Pues si, Esperaba una bajada y entrar en 3,80 que al final no se produjo pero se podía entrar bien en 4,20 y vender ahora en 5,20... pero bueno a toro pasado todos somos manolete..

buenas ventas.


----------



## FranR (11 Jun 2012)

Fuera del Ibex, a la buchaca. A esperar giro...en largo hoy ni jarto vino.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (11 Jun 2012)

Y mentras, Bankia, 1.019 -0.005 -0.49%


----------



## paulistano (11 Jun 2012)

burbujeado dijo:


> Pues si, Esperaba una bajada y entrar en 3,80 que al final no se produjo pero se podía entrar bien en 4,20 y vender ahora en 5,20... pero bueno a toro pasado todos somos manolete..
> 
> buenas ventas.



Disculpa, me refería que una pena no haber puesto el SL hoy en 5,20:ouch:

A 3,80 aún no, debe salir toda la mierda del sistema financiero a la luz


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Fuera del Ibex, a la buchaca. A esperar giro...en largo hoy ni jarto vino.



espere el giro, llegar llegara :rolleye: 

pero avise para ir pensando en cerrar los largos y cargar cortos


----------



## paulistano (11 Jun 2012)

otra vez para arriba esto.....mandrileado me hallo

Me voy a que me de el aire, en qué momento me salgo, manda webos:vomito:


----------



## wetpiñata (11 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Fuera del Ibex, a la buchaca. A esperar giro...en largo hoy ni jarto vino.



No me diga eso que tengo la botella preparada para abrirla al mediodía...


----------



## burbujeado (11 Jun 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Y mentras, Bankia, 1.019 -0.005 -0.49%



:

BANKIA	1,18 +14,97%


----------



## sirpask (11 Jun 2012)

Llevamos tantas semanas con un rojo sangre que daba miedo ... hemos visto brotar algo verde del suelo y hemos vendido hasta la suegra...jeje


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (11 Jun 2012)

burbujeado dijo:


> :
> 
> BANKIA	1,18 +14,97%



Cierto. Algo está mal donde lo ví. Hoy no funcion muy bien las cosas....:ouch:


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Jun 2012)

hay que ser huevon para cargar cortos , tenemos vencimiento trimestral el viernes y el ibex esta sobrevendido en extremo , ahora los cortos se cerraran por lo de maricon el ultimo


----------



## dabuti (11 Jun 2012)

..................

La bolsa sube!!!! la prima baja!!!! los parados descienden en 2 millones!!!!,ui,perdon,eso no importa....la bolsa sube!!!! la prima baja!!!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Jun 2012)

dabuti dijo:


> ..................
> 
> La bolsa sube!!!! la prima baja!!!! los parados descienden en 2 millones!!!!,ui,perdon,eso no importa....la bolsa sube!!!! la prima baja!!!!!



asi es aqui importa la bolsa , lo que la economia real nos quita lo tendremos que recuperar de alguna forma


----------



## burbubolsa (11 Jun 2012)

La bolsa ha cerrado ya según la prensa: La Bolsa recibe con euforia el rescate de la banca espaola y la prima de riesgo se relaja | elmundo.es


----------



## VLADELUI (11 Jun 2012)

dabuti dijo:


> ..................
> 
> La bolsa sube!!!! la prima baja!!!! los parados descienden en 2 millones!!!!,ui,perdon,eso no importa....la bolsa sube!!!! la prima baja!!!!!





muertoviviente dijo:


> asi es aqui importa la bolsa , lo que la economia real nos quita lo tendremos que recuperar de alguna forma



Yo me estoy aguantando las ganas, pero hoy se puede dar las tres cosas para mi.Tengo una entrevista final para trabajar de lo mio, si si, eso que pensé que solo haría hablando inglés o alemán. Por la tarde lo sabre.

Mientras tanto, cuatro esquinitas tiene mi cama, cuatro angelitos que me la guardan TEF, IBE, SAN, REP y tu BBVA vente yendo a los 5.80 pero ya!!.

Muy temprano para un gin.


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Jun 2012)

Del FB de JCB ::


----------



## wetpiñata (11 Jun 2012)

VLADELUI dijo:


> Yo me estoy aguantando las ganas, pero hoy se puede dar las tres cosas para mi.Tengo una entrevista final para trabajar de lo mio, si si, eso que pensé que solo haría hablando inglés o alemán. Por la tarde lo sabre.
> 
> Mientras tanto, cuatro esquinitas tiene mi cama, cuatro angelitos que me la guardan TEF, IBE, SAN, REP y tu BBVA vente yendo a los 5.80 pero ya!!.
> 
> Muy temprano para un gin.



Pues mucha mierda... que dicen


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Jun 2012)

VLADELUI dijo:


> Muy temprano para un gin.



El tiempo es relativo, en algunos lugares están apunto de irse a dormir ::

GL con la entrevista.


----------



## ghkghk (11 Jun 2012)

Días como hoy me alegro por Ponzi, Mr. Brightside y otros que llevaban tiempo sin una alegría bursátil.

























* Otros= yo.


----------



## diosmercado (11 Jun 2012)

Bueno anoche dije que un 3% tempranero y me quede corto. Nos vamos a asomar a los 7000 hoy mismo. Me lo imagino en los mass mierda: el ibex sube un 6% gracias a la banca y al rescate... sisi, esperad con calma.


----------



## Seren (11 Jun 2012)

La tendencia del euro marca la evolución en la crisis y marcará su final con su cambio de tendencia. Pienso que continuarán los problemas de crecimiento, habrá bajadas de tipos y este debería irse a la par con el dolar. La solución no viene por inyecciones puntuales, eso es tapar agujeros, la solución es o bien inyecciones ilimitadas de dinero alla donde halla problemas o bien un debilitamiento de esta para aumentar la competividad restando importaciones y aumentando exportaciones. Nada de decir el dia que inyectas dinero, ni cuanto, simplemente hacerlo cuando sea necesario intimidando a los mercados. Es la receta de toda la vida y no hay alternativa. Lo otro son problemas de solvencia durante lustros. Para España en concreto es necesario que el euro baje al menos un 20% más.

Respecto a las bolsas entre el Dax y el euro hay una correlación evidente. El ibex ya es otro cantar porque esta hecho unos zorros, se ha vuelto especulativo y va a su bola, pero pongamos que un 60-70% de los movimientos si va correlacionado.


----------



## wetpiñata (11 Jun 2012)

Si es que al final el rescate va a ser un chollo...

Why didn’t Europe bail out Spain’s banks directly?


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Jun 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Si es que al final el rescate va a ser un chollo...
> 
> Why didn’t Europe bail out Spain’s banks directly?



claro que es un chollo , ahora se ve claro que españa es diferente y que sera defendida


----------



## burbubolsa (11 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> claro que es un chollo , ahora se ve claro que españa es diferente y que sera defendida



¿La gallina defendida por el zorro? Mejor no.


----------



## Silenciosa (11 Jun 2012)

Pq vuelve a tener cuatro estrellas el hilo?

Calopez nos boicotea?


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> ¿La gallina defendida por el zorro? Mejor no.



pues el mercado descontaba que españa seria rescatada en las mismas condiciones que los demas paises rescatados , descontaba que el zorro se comia la gallina ya mismo


----------



## Ajetreo (11 Jun 2012)

Ya? 
Despertamos del sueño y empezamos a caer


----------



## burbubolsa (11 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pues el mercado descontaba que españa seria rescatada en las mismas condiciones que los demas paises rescatados , descontaba que el zorro se comia la gallina ya mismo



En mayo de 2010 también lo descontaban y terminaron con el zorro en un restaurante chino. Ahora, la gallina gobierna.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (11 Jun 2012)

.
YO creo* que ahora nos iremos un poquito para abajo, al menos el EuroStoxx. El Ibex no veo hoy por dónde pillarlo, se lo dejo a los traders y a MV, que son los que saben. 

*( creo = espero) ::


----------



## individuo_caspas (11 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pues el mercado descontaba que españa seria rescatada en las mismas condiciones que los demas paises rescatados , descontaba que el zorro se comia la gallina ya mismo



Dales tiempos, para sacar sangre nunca es tarde si la jeringa es buena.


----------



## Silenciosa (11 Jun 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Ya?
> Despertamos del sueño y empezamos a caer



Ni hasta las 11 nos han dejado.

Esta tarde habrá que ver como cierra pero le va a tapar la boca a más de uno.

Esto para para abajo sin freno.


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Jun 2012)

individuo_caspas dijo:


> Dales tiempos, para sacar sangre nunca es tarde si la jeringa es buena.



no digo que no , de momento parece que españa tendra un trato especial


----------



## burbubolsa (11 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no digo que no , de momento parece que españa tendra un trato especial



El rescate da justo para los vencimientos de deuda de lo que queda de 2012. Para año nuevo habrá otro rescate, con otras condiciones.


----------



## bertok (11 Jun 2012)

Una vez más jugada maestra de los leoncios. Todo el movimiento en la apertura y el resto del tiempo con las puertas del horno abiertas de par en par.


----------



## AssGaper (11 Jun 2012)

La tercera ola que predije en su momento de subida ya esta hecha para esta semana, la han estimulado con el rescate para justificar esta subida, ahora toca el guano definitivo. Sera cuando se hagan las elecciones griegas.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...2012-2a-parte-honor-de-mm-40.html#post6355627



Bueno, esta es mi opinion y como tal mi estrategia de trading. Si la bolsa se mantiene a estos niveles de cotización, esperare al viernes para volver a entrar con algo de pasta, a cortos, ante la asegurada victoria de la izquierda radical griega.


----------



## Ajetreo (11 Jun 2012)

El ibex está atorado


----------



## Burbujilimo (11 Jun 2012)

El chulibex se ha congelado... Miedo da el proximo petarzado...


----------



## burbubolsa (11 Jun 2012)

Gato muerto, di algo, que por aquí solo oigo sandeces.


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Gato muerto, di algo, que por aquí solo oigo sandeces.



si hombre voy a ponerme a discutir conmigo mismo :ouch:


----------



## pollastre (11 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> si hombre voy a ponerme a discutir conmigo mismo :ouch:



jrandísimo, JRANDISIMA la performance, por favor, que me descojono todo yo :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## burbubolsa (11 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> si hombre voy a ponerme a discutir conmigo mismo :ouch:



Pues eso es más inteligente de lo que se ve por lo general.


----------



## Silenciosa (11 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> si hombre voy a ponerme a discutir conmigo mismo :ouch:



:XX::XX::XX:

La madre que me parió¡¡¡


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (11 Jun 2012)

Jrande Jato Jalapeño.

MV a tus pies.


----------



## Burbujilimo (11 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> si hombre voy a ponerme a discutir conmigo mismo :ouch:



Jodio gato, que me ha hecho llenar de cocacola el monitor...

:XX: :XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## Ajetreo (11 Jun 2012)

Corto en ibex, a ver si saco para la merienda


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> si hombre voy a ponerme a discutir conmigo mismo :ouch:



Maldita sea  ....... se merece un thanks ::


----------



## The Hellion (11 Jun 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Maldita sea  ....... se merece un thanks ::



Yo me había prometido que hasta que no suelte un thanks no le daba otro, pero esto ha sido insuperable.


----------



## vmmp29 (11 Jun 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Corto en ibex, a ver si saco para la merienda



enhorabuena

jo, jo, jo menudo reversal


----------



## Janus (11 Jun 2012)

Le han dado tanto subidón de entrada en la apertura así como ayer noche en el nocturno ..... que no han dejado apenas tiempo para que las gacelas se monten en el autobus. A pocos les tiene que haber pillado el toro.

Eso podría ser síntoma de que con tiempo algo más arriba lo tienen que tirar. Después tiene que venir una latigazo serio hacia abajo.


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Jun 2012)

Salta stop de beneficios 

me retiro con los leuros a ver que pasa :fiufiu:


----------



## pecata minuta (11 Jun 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Le han dado tanto subidón de entrada en la apertura así como ayer noche en el nocturno ..... que no han dejado apenas tiempo para que las gacelas se monten en el autobus. A pocos les tiene que haber pillado el toro.
> 
> Eso podría ser síntoma de que con tiempo algo más arriba lo tienen que tirar. Después tiene que venir una latigazo serio hacia abajo.



Hoyga que algunas gacelitas veniamos largas desde la semana pasada...
Pero si sigue bajando me va a saltar el SL


----------



## Xof Dub (11 Jun 2012)

Deshago más de la mitad de mi posición en SAN a 5,250, soy gacelón reconocido, así que a cortar plusvis :S


----------



## AssGaper (11 Jun 2012)

Venga....la PRIMA DE RIESGO SUBE a 483


----------



## Ajetreo (11 Jun 2012)

Cierro cortos y me voy al gimnasio, no está la cosa como para dejarles la pasta sin vigilancia continua.
Hasta la nuit,

MV siga en esa linea, plusvis no se si hará pero risas muchas


----------



## Maravedi (11 Jun 2012)

Fuera con plusvis de +12 la sesión ha comenzado como se comento y ahora a esperar guano,mil gracias a los gurus del hilo,con las plusvis deberíamos hacer un escote para unos gintonics pa uztedes


----------



## burbubolsa (11 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Salta stop de beneficios
> 
> me retiro con los leuros a ver que pasa :fiufiu:



Pasa que se te va a llenar el país de hinmispanistaníes pidiendo sanidad y educación gratis total. Y VPO. Y prestaciones.

El descrédito es total. Rajao haciendo de reír en la prensa multinacional, los españoles dando pena, la prima de riesgo española disparada. Para echar al puto barbas, que vayan en primera fila los que le votaron, para parar las hostias, que van a ser pequeñas. En segunda fila, los que se abstuvieron.

Y Telefónica haciendo caja china. Compren, que se acaban.


----------



## burbubolsa (11 Jun 2012)

Entre las 12:04 y las 12:09, los pares XXXJPY, suspendidos de cotización.


----------



## Sipanha (11 Jun 2012)

El bund parece que va a cerrar el gap de apertura que lo mandó a 143.400


----------



## Maravedi (11 Jun 2012)

Estoy por ponerme corto pero ing solo me deja ETF alguien opera con el en Ing?


----------



## Janus (11 Jun 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Hoyga que algunas gacelitas veniamos largas desde la semana pasada...
> Pero si sigue bajando me va a saltar el SL



Enhorabuena. Me referería a quienes quisieran entrar. Los que están dentro con su SP a disfrutar.


----------



## mataresfacil (11 Jun 2012)

Voy a mojarme, a la espera de los datos de Mulder que esta tarde pueden ser interesantisimos, no se los pierdan jamigos porque pueden decir por donde van los tiros.

Mi opinion. La subida a 1º hora normal, cosa de leones y tal, aluego, todo el que estaba pilladillo con bancos y que compro bbvs y santanderes a buen precio, a vender a saco para plusvis y asi con casi todos los valores del ibex.

Aluego, aluego, imagino que los leones esta comprando ese papel porque saben que de aqui al viernes toca subida.

Aluego, aluego, aluego, es decir, semana que viene, ni puta idea, si se piensa en guano lo mismo vemos verde hasta que hulk nos rompa el pc.

Cuidiao hay fuera y suerte.


----------



## vmmp29 (11 Jun 2012)

FranR 
puedes decir si seguimos bajando


----------



## Lem (11 Jun 2012)

bonito gap & crap:


----------



## LÁNGARO (11 Jun 2012)

espero tengas razon porque he vuelto a entrar en TLF y TR de nuevo.....


----------



## paulistano (11 Jun 2012)

Maravedi dijo:


> Estoy por ponerme corto pero ing solo me deja ETF alguien opera con el en Ing?



Ojo con los ETF del ibex....se comenta que al menos el de bankinter tiene poca liquidez. 

Se aconseja usar el del eurostoxx mejor.


mataresfacil, me has retratado en lo de comprar a buen precio y vender ahora...antes me arrepentía de vender a 5,11 las SAN, ahora me alegro....luego o mañana quien sabe8:


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (11 Jun 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> YO creo* que ahora nos iremos un poquito para abajo, al menos el EuroStoxx. El Ibex no veo hoy por dónde pillarlo, se lo dejo a los traders y a MV, que son los que saben.
> 
> *( creo = espero) ::



.
BUENO, ya ha bajado ese poquito. Suficiente para mi por hoy. :cook:

Mañana más.  Cuiden los euros.


----------



## Seren (11 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Una vez más jugada maestra de los leoncios. Todo el movimiento en la apertura y el resto del tiempo con las puertas del horno abiertas de par en par.



Así es, el horno funcionando a toda máquina, ya tiene que haber quemados.


----------



## Adriangtir (11 Jun 2012)

Al final rojos?

Jajajajaja ojalá, en un día y a través del iPad haría el mes


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Jun 2012)

cojoncios! los 6666 tonuelísticos de nuevo ::

y timofónica ha estado con dos cifras.... INTOLERABLE


----------



## burbujeado (11 Jun 2012)

perdiendo el 2 % ...

rescaque?


----------



## Abner (11 Jun 2012)

Maravedi dijo:


> Estoy por ponerme corto pero ing solo me deja ETF alguien opera con el en Ing?



Con etf inverso puedes ponerte a corto. Viene explicado en la propia página de ing. Si lo haces cuenta a ver qué tal van y cuántas comisiones te cobran...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9000 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## LOLO08 (11 Jun 2012)

Ando metido en un chicharrazo como Natra. El subidón de esta mañana ha sido de escandalo 15% en nada.
Ahora vuelve a la normalidad. Echadle una ojeada...


----------



## vmmp29 (11 Jun 2012)

jo, jo, jo van a cerrar el gap han movido unos 700 puntos el indice


----------



## paulistano (11 Jun 2012)

quien lo decía??

Ibex de mi vidaaaaaaa


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Jun 2012)

Largo 6630


----------



## burbujeado (11 Jun 2012)

Ibex ya rozando el 1 % y prima básica en 505 puntos básicos, más que antes del rescate.

jojojoj


----------



## peseteuro (11 Jun 2012)

Me he aventurado a un largo en SAN a 4.91 para rascar un 2-3 %


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (11 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Largo 6630



¿Por qué en 6630?


----------



## Janus (11 Jun 2012)

Ya pueden ir arreglando la vela de hoy en el IBEX porque si no toca corrección. Por arriba han tocado niveles más que respetables. Lo único que varía es que lo han tocado en el primer cuarto de hora de la negociación de hoy en vez de hacerlo en un par de días. El tiempo corre rápido en estos días.

Ahora mismo se ha cerrado el subidón completo y está en niveles equiparables a los del viernes por lo que es como si no hubiera habido fin de semana.

Ojo, hay oportunidades magníficas porque de lo que se trata es de que haya mucho movimiento .... pero también hay riesgos equivalentes.


Por cierto, esto que estamos viendo es genial para que exista un rally alcista posterior. Ahora se trata de que acojonen al personal para meterle el rally cuando nadie lo espere. Lo dicho, es muy bueno lo que está sucediendo para que posteriormente tenga lugar un rally importante .... posiblemente sincronizado al milímetro con el devenir del SP en su búsqueda del Santo Grial de cara a las elecciones usanas.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (11 Jun 2012)

Era bastante obvio que iba a caer el Culibex... Al final somos capaces de acabar en rojo. Esto es un cachondeo, y como tal se debe comportar.


----------



## Maravedi (11 Jun 2012)

Abner dijo:


> Con etf inverso puedes ponerte a corto. Viene explicado en la propia página de ing. Si lo haces cuenta a ver qué tal van y cuántas comisiones te cobran...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9000 usando Tapatalk 2



Acabo de comprar el ETF las comisiones son las mismas que para las acciones,ya esta verde :: después del mas 5 terminaremos rojos y todo


----------



## paulistano (11 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Largo 6630



No vaya contra la tendencia:ouch:


----------



## paulistano (11 Jun 2012)

Maravedi dijo:


> Acabo de comprar el ETF las comisiones son las mismas que para las acciones,ya esta verde :: después del mas 5 terminaremos rojos y todo



Ojo con la liquidez....a ver si te lo venden luego o no


----------



## Sin_Perdón (11 Jun 2012)

Abner dijo:


> Con etf inverso puedes ponerte a corto. Viene explicado en la propia página de ing. Si lo haces cuenta a ver qué tal van y cuántas comisiones te cobran...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9000 usando Tapatalk 2



Yo los uso y bien. Unos 30 euros de comisiones de entrada y otros tantos de salida. Yo llevo el lyxor doble corto del eurostoxx desde la semana pasada y aguantando como un campeón el chaparrón. Hay que ir con cuidado con estos ETFs inversos y llevarlos lo justo porque logicamente no replican al 100% las bajadas, si no que poco a poco las comisiones van abriendo hueco (mermando beneficios o ampliando perdidas ).
Espero haya sido de ayuda.


----------



## Adriangtir (11 Jun 2012)

ANHQV esta usted muy acertado!

Sres. Salgan de "la casa de campo" para orientar gacelas en el intra...


----------



## Janus (11 Jun 2012)

Me dicen  que los índices se han dado un buen atracón de gluten durante el fin de semana (tenían fiesta con unos colegas) y a media mañana el médico les ha puesto a régimen.

La Dieta Dukan: como hacerla (sin ir al médico)

Les han puesto una dieta a base de proteínas que básicamente reside en el pescado (no les gusta la carne de tiburón porque piensan que perro no come a perro) o carne ligera de grasa. Han elegido la segunda opción porque con la llegada de la primavera y los pastos motivados por el final de la época de lluvias ........... está llenando los campos de gacelas. Esa carne tierna y digerible que tanto les gusta y que es la idónea para ese proceso de régimen que deben seguir.


----------



## LOLO08 (11 Jun 2012)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Yo los uso y bien. Unos 30 euros de comisiones de entrada y otros tantos de salida. Yo llevo el lyxor doble corto del eurostoxx desde la semana pasada y aguantando como un campeón el chaparrón. Hay que ir con cuidado con estos ETFs inversos y llevarlos lo justo porque logicamente no replican al 100% las bajadas, si no que poco a poco las comisiones van abriendo hueco (mermando beneficios o ampliando perdidas ).
> Espero haya sido de ayuda.



Correcto. Es lo que me pasó a mi. Las comisiones y el que no replique las bajadas, convierten este producto y similares en poco atractivos a m/p, l/p.


----------



## Janus (11 Jun 2012)

Por cierto, los alemanes emitiendo deuda a 5 años por debajo del 2% y prestándosela a España (vía aportaciones al fondo de rescate) al 4%.

Ellos a su tema del día a día que es aprovecharse del tema. Hoy salía en prensa que el gobierno está pensando en dar ayudas a la compra de vehículos para dinamizar la demanda de coches ................ que básicamente lo que se compran son coches alemanes.


----------



## LOLO08 (11 Jun 2012)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Ando metido en un chicharrazo como Natra. El subidón de esta mañana ha sido de escandalo 15% en nada.
> Ahora vuelve a la normalidad. Echadle una ojeada...



el valor anda loquito. Otro peponazo parriba que se ha pegado. Stop profit al canto y a correr..)


----------



## Janus (11 Jun 2012)

Por cierto, los alemanes emitiendo deuda a 5 años por debajo del 2% y prestándosela a España (vía aportaciones al fondo de rescate) al 4%.

Ellos a su tema del día a día que es aprovecharse del tema. Hoy salía en prensa que el gobierno está pensando en dar ayudas a la compra de vehículos para dinamizar la demanda de coches ................ que básicamente lo que se compran son coches alemanes.


----------



## Janus (11 Jun 2012)

Carpatos anda diciendo que el inválido está detrás de la desconfianza que está rodeando al rescate.


----------



## Lem (11 Jun 2012)

pobrecillo Cárpatos. hasta pone imágenes dignas de burbuja:



> No solo no mejora con el rescate a España sino que se desploma. Rentabilidad del bono español a 10 sube 20 puntos básicos a 6,37%. La de Italia sube 23 a 5,97%.


----------



## alcorconita (11 Jun 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Carpatos anda diciendo que el inválido está detrás de la desconfianza que está rodeando al rescate.



¿ Cualo ? ¿ El campe ? :


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (11 Jun 2012)

alcorconita dijo:


> ¿ Cualo ? ¿ El campe ? :



El ministro alemán ¿No? ¿Y el Rajoy haciendose el chulito y filtrando chistecillos de africanos a la prensa no hace daño?


----------



## Janus (11 Jun 2012)

alcorconita dijo:


> ¿ Cualo ? ¿ El campe ? :



El nazi ......................... que entiendo que de acuerdo con el resto de nazis. A estos HDLGP les podríamos regalar un par de libros de Pérez Reverte. Ya decía Unamuno que el racismo se curaba viajando y el nazismo leyendo.


----------



## Lem (11 Jun 2012)




----------



## alcorconita (11 Jun 2012)

Siendo éste el hilo que es, dais por supuestas muchas cosas. ::


----------



## paulistano (11 Jun 2012)

Explíquese caballero.

POr cierto Gato, ha entrado ustec de pm en esos 6630


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Jun 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Explíquese caballero.
> 
> POr cierto Gato, ha entrado ustec de pm en esos 6630



Es que la tecnologia en ese punto se posiciono del lado alcista


----------



## Sipanha (11 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Es que la tecnologia en ese punto se posiciono del lado alcista


----------



## Janus (11 Jun 2012)

Amigos,
en el WSJ nos brindan los oidos porque somos los más grandes en la historia del fusbor.
en Francia nos dicen que tenemos al más grande del tenis en tierra batida.

Sinceramente, no tenemos de qué quejarnos.


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Jun 2012)

la clave esta en el soporte perdido del sector bancos 86,60 es la cifra , hoy lo pasamos intradia pero estamos de nuevo por debajo , esta ves lo tengo to estudiado asi que tenia 2 escenarios .

el primero es llegar a los 7750 para el viernes y el segundo llegar a la zona 7020-7030 hoy o mañana donde esta el 38,2% de fibonazi para luego caer hasta los 5000-5300 , lo que estamos haciendo parece un HCHi y solo estariamos terminando de hacer el primer onvro .


----------



## Disolucion (11 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> la clave esta en el soporte perdido del sector bancos 86,60 es la cifra , hoy lo pasamos intradia pero estamos de nuevo por debajo , esta ves lo tengo to estudiado asi que tenia 2 escenarios .
> 
> el primero es llegar a los 7750 para el viernes y el segundo llegar a la zona 7020-7030 hoy o mañana donde esta el 38,2% de fibonazi para luego caer hasta los 5000-5300 , lo que estamos haciendo parece un HCHi y solo estariamos terminando de hacer el primer onvro .



Oiga usted ¿me tiene hakeado el PC?

Suscribo de la cruz a la raya.


----------



## The Hellion (11 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> la clave esta en el soporte perdido del sector bancos 86,60 es la cifra , hoy lo pasamos intradia pero estamos de nuevo por debajo , esta ves lo tengo to estudiado asi que tenia 2 escenarios .
> 
> el primero es llegar a los 7750 para el viernes y el segundo llegar a la zona 7020-7030 hoy o mañana donde esta el 38,2% de fibonazi para luego caer hasta los 5000-5300 , *lo que estamos haciendo parece un HCHi y solo estariamos terminando de hacer el primer onvro* .



Eso es como el concurso de culo o codo, ¿no? Adivinar la figura antes de que se configure. Algo que solo está al alcance de los humildes que tienen FED. 

Ale, tenga, que hoy se lo ha ganado, una botella del mejor pisco del mundo.


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Jun 2012)

repito que la clave es el sector bancos , si hoy quedamos por debajo mañana nos espera una sesion similar , si quedamos por encima hay esperanza de irnos a los 7750 .

los indicadores en sobrecompra diaria y bandas bollinger nos limita la subida :8:


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Jun 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Eso es como el concurso de culo o codo, ¿no? Adivinar la figura antes de que se configure. Algo que solo está al alcance de los humildes que tienen FED.
> 
> Ale, tenga, que hoy se lo ha ganado, una botella del mejor pisco del mundo.



si pero no hay porque correr riesgo innecesarios , ya que cargariamos cortos en el 38,2% fibonazi y en resistencia del sector bancos , con stop a la superacion del 86,6 al cierre


----------



## Janus (11 Jun 2012)

Indra no encuentra el pedal de acelerar. He estado viendo previsiones y evidentemente la bajada de la cotización tiene mucho que ver con el tremendo bajón previsto en términos de beneficio por acción. Lo que no me creo es que vayan a mantener o incrementar ligeramente las ventas. No cuadra porque su negocio está muy afectado por la crisis, sobre todo la parte de seguridad y defensa.


----------



## paulistano (11 Jun 2012)

tiene pinta esto de pepon


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> la clave esta en el soporte perdido del sector bancos 86,60 es la cifra , hoy lo pasamos intradia pero estamos de nuevo por debajo , esta ves lo tengo to estudiado asi que tenia 2 escenarios .
> 
> el primero es llegar a los 7750 para el viernes y el segundo llegar a la zona 7020-7030 hoy o mañana donde esta el 38,2% de fibonazi para luego caer hasta los 5000-5300 , lo que estamos haciendo parece un HCHi y solo estariamos terminando de hacer el primer onvro .



Cheshire, si de verdad se está comenzando a formar un HCHi adelantándolo usted desde el primer hombro hablaré con la reina de corazones para que le nombre Lord....... o para que tenga una sesión privada con usted


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Jun 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Indra no encuentra el pedal de acelerar. He estado viendo previsiones y evidentemente la bajada de la cotización tiene mucho que ver con el tremendo bajón previsto en términos de beneficio por acción. Lo que no me creo es que vayan a mantener o incrementar ligeramente las ventas. No cuadra porque su negocio está muy afectado por la crisis, sobre todo la parte de seguridad y defensa.



Y no olvide la cartera que tiene Bankia y que venderá más pronto que tarde.


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Jun 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Cheshire, si de verdad se está comenzando a formar un HCHi adelantándolo usted desde el primer hombro hablaré con la reina de corazones para que le nombre Lord....... o para que tenga una sesión privada con usted



la clave esta en el sx7e , si supera la resistencia y antiguo soportazo 86,60 seguimos hasta los 7750 , sino lo supera mañana suelto los largos y corto con un par


----------



## bertok (11 Jun 2012)

Ya os dije anoche y esta mañana que este tipo de sesiones sólo dan pérdidas.

El manjar está reservado para los leoncios. Al resto la migajas.

Espero que no seáis muchos los que os hayáis quedados atrapados.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (11 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> la clave esta en el sx7e , si supera la resistencia y antiguo soportazo 86,60 seguimos hasta los 7750 , sino lo supera mañana suelto los largos y corto con un par



Denos al menos un link para ver este indice.


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Jun 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Denos al menos un link para ver este indice.





STOXX.com | EURO STOXX® Banks


----------



## Janus (11 Jun 2012)

El Banco Popular cada día me está gustando más y más. Tras tres meses en los que ha bajado la mitad de su precio ............ en chart horario se puede ver que la mm50 está alcista y se está por encima de ella. Hay que incorporar el valor al radar.


----------



## AssGaper (11 Jun 2012)

Estaba cantado, no se como coño no lo vi antes






http://fotos.subefotos.com/0813d23870b430a7c1f34f43723fc126o.jpg


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (11 Jun 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> Estaba cantado, no se como coño no lo vi antes




Antes la pone y antes lo joden. Vaya arreón para abajo.


----------



## peseteuro (11 Jun 2012)

peseteuro dijo:


> Me he aventurado a un largo en SAN a 4.91 para rascar un 2-3 %



Alcanzado, cerrado en 5.02


----------



## paulistano (11 Jun 2012)

Parece que si el ibex esté en verde les cobrasen por postear


----------



## Claca (11 Jun 2012)

R3v3, por fin he podido finiquitar las AMADEUS a un precio más y que decente. Siguen pintando bien, pero me habían dando un susto y el cuerpo me pedía deshacerme de ellas. Luego colgaré el gráfico porque es interesante el planteamiento que podemos hacer de él sobre impulsos, directrices y dilataciones.

Sobre el IBEX y tal, lo veo bien, el problema es que muchos valores y otros índices no me gustan nada de nada, porque han parado casi al tick en referencias importantes (ese BBVA...), y esa divergencia no es buena señal. Importante para las próximes sesiones la zona 6.400-300, si la aguanta, seguimos bien.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (11 Jun 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> ANHQV esta usted muy acertado!
> 
> Sres. Salgan de "la casa de campo" para orientar gacelas en el intra...



pues hoy me confirmo a mi mismo que nos vamos a los 3000 de aquí a un año o menos. Qué mejor noticia podría pasar y qué peor reacción en nuestro mercado podría ser posible?


----------



## politicodemadreputa (11 Jun 2012)

A tomar pol culo los 6600 de un momento a otro


----------



## tatur (11 Jun 2012)

me parto, como hoy acabemos en rojo me parecera la mayor trolleada de los leoncios de la historia.

Espero que por una simple cuestion de decoro lo dejen en verde.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (11 Jun 2012)

Janus dijo:


> El Banco Popular cada día me está gustando más y más. Tras tres meses en los que ha bajado la mitad de su precio ............ en chart horario se puede ver que la mm50 está alcista y se está por encima de ella. Hay que incorporar el valor al radar.



Popular se irá a 1,05 o menos, es una cuestión de tiempo, el AT falla poco y a medio plazo, menos. A mi de ese valor, lo que me gustaría es estar corto, lástima que los brokers online den por descontado su extinción y no nos permitan desde hace ya un tiempo entrar en cortos en el valor.


----------



## Janus (11 Jun 2012)

Joder cómo huele a chamusquilla. Ya ha gente quemada que no entró hoy y sí el viernes pasado. Mirando hacia atrás, a ver hasta donde llega el olor. ¿hasta el miércoles pasado?.


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Jun 2012)

Claca dijo:


> R3v3, por fin he podido finiquitar las AMADEUS a un precio más y que decente. Siguen pintando bien, pero me habían dando un susto y el cuerpo me pedía deshacerme de ellas. Luego colgaré el gráfico porque es interesante el planteamiento que podemos hacer de él sobre impulsos, directrices y dilataciones.
> 
> Sobre el IBEX y tal, lo veo bien, el problema es que muchos valores y otros índices no me gustan nada de nada, porque han parado casi al tick en referencias importantes (ese BBVA...), y esa divergencia no es buena señal. Importante para las próximes sesiones la zona 6.400-300, si la aguanta, seguimos bien.



juas.... eres lo puto crack. Si te hubiese hecho caso con TRE me habría pagado unas buenas vacaciones  Ya darás el próximo chivatazo... nos vemos en el Sónar, no? ::

Me voy al máster viendo que esto ya baja de 6600


----------



## Janus (11 Jun 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Popular se irá a 1,05 o menos, es una cuestión de tiempo, el AT falla poco y a medio plazo, menos. A mi de ese valor, lo que me gustaría es estar corto, lástima que los brokers online den por descontado su extinción y no nos permitan desde hace ya un tiempo entrar en cortos en el valor.



Vamos a verlo porque el chart dirá por donde va. Podría subir en un buen rebote y luego llegar ahí.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (11 Jun 2012)

La verdad que hoy era un día en el que era bastante obvio que había que ponerse corto intradía.

Subida desmedida a primera hora para que se aprovechen los leoncios, pero al fin y al cabo estamos en un país quebrado, y por tanto la subida insostenible y la bajada necesaria.


----------



## vmmp29 (11 Jun 2012)

yo fuera viendo el robo..........


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (11 Jun 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Vamos a verlo porque el chart dirá por donde va. Podría subir en un buen rebote y luego llegar ahí.



Fíjate la vela del ibex de hoy, y mira lo que hace en velas simétricas parecidas (martillos pronunciados al final de una serie de sesiones bajistas). Pues eso, que prueba la sombra, y mañana o pasado quizás la pruebe, pero se pegará el hostión, creo o entiendo. A ver qué ocurre.


----------



## Janus (11 Jun 2012)

Ding, dong!!!


El SP se ha puesto en "colorado". Más de 30 pipos respecto al máximo intradía.
Ese olor que describe Claca en su firma, es inconfundible.


----------



## paulistano (11 Jun 2012)

largo sanienso:


edito....como dice Janus...."esta sale gratis"....posición protegida

edito....nosotros corremos el riesgo, el broker gana si o si.


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Jun 2012)




----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Jun 2012)




----------



## FranR (11 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> 6788 nivel- 6716 (mas o menos de memoria este segundo)





vmmp29 dijo:


> FranR
> puedes decir si seguimos bajando




Ya no hace falta que conteste....::


Lo siento deje los niveles a las 9.

Lancé las BBVA metí un corto, que me volatilizaron con ganancias y como dije busque giro y lo deje correr a los niveles relevantes. La semana hecha en un día  

En la segunda entrada, con el stop amplio + de 200 puntossss








P.D. Casi pillamos una vela MV.....

La frase del Mininus Andinus today GENIAL...y eso que iba largo. :XX:


----------



## kemao2 (11 Jun 2012)

Pongo cita en invertia publicada* a las 9.37 AM de hoy cuando la bolsa subía el 5% * , lo cual da una idea de la cagada de anticipar antes de tiempo el rescate por parte de los europeos , y que además se anuncie sin cerrar aspectos clave del rescate como el tipo de interes, codiciones, importes, etc. Sin los datos de la auditorias y sin el coste de los intereses todo es puro artificio. 

LO cierto es que los euroburocratas se han anticipado demasiado y han disparado la ultima bala antes de tiempo. Si no se hubiera aprobado el sabado, todas esas posiciones cortas no se hubieran abierto, pues estaban esperando precisamente la noticia para abrirlas, eso es lo que hacia que la pasada semana la bolsa subiera. No tienen ni idea ni de mercados ni de bolsa. 

Ahora las bolsas están totalmente indefensas ante la incertidumbre griesga, y además con lo anunciado el sabado se ha venido la piel del oso antes de cazarlo. Europa debe hacer una videoconferencia como la del sabado y cerrar cuanto antes todos los detalles del rescate (aunque no se como si todavía no tienen los datos finales de las auditorias), pero como minimo el tipo de interes. 






**************




*09:37* Fuertes posiciones cortas en el Ibex tras apertura

*Minutos después de la apertura, se han abierto fuertes posiciones cortas en el Ibex 35, *comentan en Capital Bolsa. Esta situación, según señala un operador de derivados nacional, hará difícil superar el nivel de los 7.000 puntos en primera instancia, mientras que subyace el temor por las elecciones griegas del próximo fin de semana.


----------



## Janus (11 Jun 2012)

Telefónica pierde 200 millones en la venta de China Unicom - elEconomista.es

Andan jodidos para tener que desinvertir perdiendo dinero. Piensen que también lo hizo ACS.

Como decía la Bombi Melones grandes, ¿por qué será?:rolleye:


----------



## paulistano (11 Jun 2012)

aguantarán los 6.600???

su perforación al cierre puede anticipar una semana "muy seria"


----------



## mutiko (11 Jun 2012)

Guanas...

He aqui unas alemanas que nos felicitan por el gran negosio que hemos hecho los españoles


----------



## Janus (11 Jun 2012)

Reuters: Ventas de Audi suben 13,7 pct en mayo, marcan récord

Estos tíos a su bola y viviendo en una etapa feliz. Cuando un barco se hunde, todos tienen que remar en la misma dirección. Quien sabe que tiene el bote salvavidas asegurado, remar lo que se dice remar .... bien poco lo hará.


----------



## mutiko (11 Jun 2012)

mutiko dijo:


> Guanas...
> 
> He aqui unas alemanas que nos felicitan por el gran negosio que hemos hecho los españoles



Este en cambio se felicita a si mismo por la pasta que va a sacar arruinando al pais... ...mas de lo que yo hemos arruinado sus habitantes.


----------



## Durmiente (11 Jun 2012)

Señores, a la buenas....

No me extrañaría nada que esto cerrara rojo.... para más humillación.


----------



## paulistano (11 Jun 2012)

mandrilada de ultima media hora hacia abajo o hacia arriba?

estos leoncios...


----------



## FranR (11 Jun 2012)

VENGAAAAAA
30 puntos más y tenemos una MV....


DALEEEEE


----------



## mataresfacil (11 Jun 2012)

Lo de hoy de la bolsa es que no me lo puedo de creer. Deja correr las ganancias, dicen, tu deja correr las ganacias. Los cojones.


----------



## mutiko (11 Jun 2012)

He aqui un himbersor del ibex, comprado a primera hora de la mañana, ensayando para la obligada visita de pandoro







A la vista de la flexibilidad y estado del ojal observados, este ejemplar es ya todo un experto en esas vicisitudes.


----------



## Durmiente (11 Jun 2012)

Creo que no habéis posteado esto:

La amenaza desinversora de las cajas se cierne sobre 46 cotizadas espaolas

Puede ser interesante...


----------



## Mr. Brightside (11 Jun 2012)

La verdad que hoy es un día bastante histórico de desvergüenza. Pero sólo es uno más de los muchos que nos ha dejado para el olvido nuestro culibex.


----------



## Registrador (11 Jun 2012)

Me descojono si al final acaba en rojo....


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Jun 2012)

Pedazo de reversal...


----------



## Lechu (11 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Una vez más jugada maestra de los leoncios. Todo el movimiento en la apertura y el resto del tiempo con las puertas del horno abiertas de par en par.



.

El horno ya lo están cerrando 

Como se están poniendo .

Perfecto Bertok


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Jun 2012)




----------



## Mr. Brightside (11 Jun 2012)

Hace 6 horas "valíamos" casi un 6% más que ahora.

:XX:

Cachondeo en estado puro.


----------



## Durmiente (11 Jun 2012)

Que peleon en el 6560 no?


----------



## Zparo reincidente (11 Jun 2012)

*La bolsa no traga con el "no rescate"*

de6950 a 6550 en estos momentos se viene abajo,no hay nada que celebrar,los 100.000 millones son la constatación de un sistema quebrado, aquí y en Pekín,la maquinaría del dinero TIMO_fiat se viene abajo,detrás van al resto,dale a la manivela manueée.


De los 100.000 millones no se verá un duro en las calles


----------



## Durmiente (11 Jun 2012)

Yo soy de la opinión de ANHQV: antes de fin de año esto está sobre los 3.000 (o por debajo...)


----------



## cocinerobasura (11 Jun 2012)

es que si tengo dinero y me sobra algo, y quiero invertir en emociones fuertes, lo invierto en un casino.


----------



## burbujeado (11 Jun 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> Yo soy de la opinión de ANHQV: antes de fin de año esto está sobre los 3.000 (o por debajo...)



ojalá hamijo, ojalá..


----------



## paulistano (11 Jun 2012)

en rojo yaaaaa


----------



## tatur (11 Jun 2012)

Señores, hemos caido 350 puntos desde maximos si eso no es un dia de guano que vega Dios y lo vea.


----------



## burbujeado (11 Jun 2012)

Fitch rebaja el rating de Santander y BBVA a BBB+

vamos para bingo.


----------



## Zparo reincidente (11 Jun 2012)

estamos rojos yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Durmiente (11 Jun 2012)

tatur dijo:


> Señores, hemos caido 350 puntos desde maximos si eso no es un dia de guano que vega Dios y lo vea.



Me parece que son 400


----------



## Zparo reincidente (11 Jun 2012)

ni 24 horas hoygan

¿y ahora que nos inventamos?


----------



## tejoncio (11 Jun 2012)

intervencion en 5, 4, 3 ,2, 1,...


----------



## sebososabroso (11 Jun 2012)

Pero alguien que no sea Rajoi a tragado?


----------



## tatur (11 Jun 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> Me parece que son 400




correcto, queria decir desde la apertura.


----------



## Divad (11 Jun 2012)

Esto es otra buena noticia
Fitch rebaja el rating de Santander y BBVA a BBB+ - elEconomista.es


----------



## jlmos (11 Jun 2012)

5,75 esta mañana verde, y ahora ......


----------



## tomac (11 Jun 2012)

Si que ha durado poco la inyección. Pido otra ronda pero esta vez de 200.000 millonacos


----------



## Vercingetorix (11 Jun 2012)

Van a por el euro

A la UE lle tendieron una trampa... y ha caido como una idiota


----------



## Mr. Brightside (11 Jun 2012)

Se han perdido más de 500 puntos desde máximos, y acabamos en rojo o casi.

*Brutal*.


----------



## Chila (11 Jun 2012)

tomac dijo:


> Si que ha durado poco la inyección. Pido otra ronda pero esta vez de 200.000 millonacos



Los veo, y subo a 300.000.


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Jun 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Hace 6 horas "valíamos" casi un 6% más que ahora.
> 
> :XX:
> 
> Cachondeo en estado puro.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (11 Jun 2012)

Como para tomarse la bolsa en serio.


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Jun 2012)

Me acaba de comentar un amigo en términos de Quake 2:"rocket jump a la lava" 

Enviado desde mi HTC Desire usando Tapatalk


----------



## AssGaper (11 Jun 2012)

Virgen santa, los escuadrones de las SS están abatiendo pipo a pipo verde, exterminando todo ápice de peponismo.

-0.68 % venga que nos vamos a por el 1%...


----------



## spheratu (11 Jun 2012)

No os preocupeis,que los alemanes nos van a prestar pasta a fondo perdido y vamos a reactivar la burbuja inmobiliaria. 
Para qué perder dinero en bolsa pudiendo comprar pisos con dinero aleman....
:vomito:


----------



## FranR (11 Jun 2012)

Habemus vela MV

Mininus Andinus tiene su vela.


----------



## jlmos (11 Jun 2012)

Casi 500 puntos de gap de esta mañana ahora, la culpa es de Rajoy pedirle responsabilidades ,


----------



## The Hellion (11 Jun 2012)

Y eso con todos los medios tratando de meter presión a la subida. Esta mañana lo de El Confidencial era de cachondeo: Euforia en la bolsa + 6. Al de un rato, Euforia en la Bolsa, +5. Después, Euforia en la bolsa, +4. Otro rato más tarde, Euforia en la Bolsa , +3. 

Ahí lo han dejado, y cuando ha bajado de + 2 ya han puesto que se normaliza la bolsa después de un arranque eufórico. 

Ahora la versión es que el Ibex se come toda la subida.


----------



## dillei (11 Jun 2012)

Menudo entrampe a los que hayan pillado esta mañana


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Jun 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Y eso con todos los medios tratando de meter presión a la subida. Esta mañana lo de El Confidencial era de cachondeo: Euforia en la bolsa + 6. Al de un rato, Euforia en la Bolsa, +5. Después, Euforia en la bolsa, +4. Otro rato más tarde, Euforia en la Bolsa , +3.
> 
> Ahí lo han dejado, y cuando ha bajado de + 2 ya han puesto que se normaliza la bolsa después de un arranque eufórico.
> 
> Ahora la versión es que el Ibex se come toda la subida.



Nadie pierde entonces , ¿verdad? 

:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Suprimo (11 Jun 2012)

Está ya en rojo:8:


----------



## jlmos (11 Jun 2012)

Rescate nada de nada . Un pepinazo en todo el sistema y problema resuelto, hundido, y a otra cosa mariposa


----------



## Durmiente (11 Jun 2012)

Y mientras tanto la prima de riesgo en.... *520,8*


----------



## Intramuros (11 Jun 2012)

Chila dijo:


> Los veo, y subo a 300.000.



Que menos si queremos llegar al siguiente partido de la selección.


----------



## davidautentico (11 Jun 2012)

Que habrá sido del Jran Jato Jalapeño que iba largo en 6660 ? ienso:


----------



## Cuatro Cuerdas (11 Jun 2012)

le han dao morfina para unas semanas y se lo metio todo hoy


----------



## FranR (11 Jun 2012)

davidautentico dijo:


> Que habrá sido del Jran Jato Jalapeño que iba largo en 6660 ? ienso:



Desaparecido en combate ::

Porque esta mañana, dando niveles por debajo nos decía que estabamos como tontos... 


Ahora no se distingue si es gato o mandril :ouch:


----------



## Durmiente (11 Jun 2012)

Pues va a haber que abrir otra parte del hilo, este ya va por las 400 pg


----------



## tomac (11 Jun 2012)

-0.60 ya el IBEX


----------



## Lem (11 Jun 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Nadie pierde entonces , ¿verdad?
> 
> :XX::XX::XX:



como en las elecciones ::


----------



## paulistano (11 Jun 2012)

davidautentico dijo:


> Que habrá sido del Jran Jato Jalapeño que iba largo en 6660 ? ienso:



Creo recordar que eran 6630.....despues de ahi esto subio bastante, imagino cubriría posición, o lo dejaría abierto ya que el intradiario es de perdedores y el solo va a por movimientos largos, o cerraría posición siguiendo la tendencia, o la dejaría abierta por TECNICO, vaya ustec a saber:


----------



## sr.anus (11 Jun 2012)

Deja correr las ganancias dicen!! De +600 euros a no sacar ni para pipas, esto es una estafa, al final el negro del trancon me pillara


----------



## Rizzo (11 Jun 2012)

Cuatro Cuerdas dijo:


> le han dao morfina para unas semanas y se lo metio todo hoy



Es como el yonki que se ha quitado, pilla una dosis bonica un buen día, y la palma de sobredosis, por uso y abuso.


----------



## ZHU DE (11 Jun 2012)

Pero ¿Alguien habia pensado que esto podia funcionar? las empresas que trabajan para los mercados estan repletas de contables y tanto los arruinados como los panolis de los prestamistas han vulnerado todas y cada una de los principios contables.


----------



## mutiko (11 Jun 2012)

Un dia sonado para que un forero ilustre como el jran jato jalapeño estrene su celebre vela MV


----------



## mutiko (11 Jun 2012)

sr.anus dijo:


> Deja correr las ganancias dicen!! De +600 euros a no sacar ni para pipas, esto es una estafa, al final el negro del trancon me pillara



Hamijo, tambien dicen "trend is your friend"


----------



## paulistano (11 Jun 2012)

ya estan en verde los futuros, como son estos leones...manhana a llenar el horno con más gacelas...son insaciables


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Jun 2012)

A ver

Los foreros que tirán de hemerotecas y archivo...

¿alguno recuerda semejante owned de reversal en nuestro índice patrio?


----------



## Lem (11 Jun 2012)

sr.anus dijo:


> Deja correr las ganancias dicen!! De +600 euros a no sacar ni para pipas, esto es una estafa, al final el negro del trancon me pillara



"never let a winner turn into a looser".

esas duelen un montón, como si Pandoro le hubiera dado a la bomba de vacío ::


----------



## LÁNGARO (11 Jun 2012)

me han enculado pero bien con TR y TLF.... por suerte vendí en lo alto pero ahora estoy pillado.... y mañana seguro que gap a la baja.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (11 Jun 2012)

Por poner un ejemplo de un valor que históricamente era serio, y que hoy es un chicharro como casi todo el culibex (el SAN), hoy ha perdido intradía más de un *9%*.

Hoy ha sido uno de los días de mayor fluctuación que recuerdo del tiempo que llevo siguiendo el culibex. Imposible tomarse en serio esto. Estamos igual de quebrados que hace 6 horas, no hacía falta montar este esperpento atrapa gacelas. O si.


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Jun 2012)

Mientras tanto en el mundo paralelo e imaginario de la casta...

ERC pide a Jordi Pujol como "embajador" ante la UE para impulsar la independencia - EcoDiario.es


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Habemus vela MV
> 
> Mininus Andinus tiene su vela.


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Jun 2012)

menudo transversal , salto stop y se perdio par de pipas , pero las plusvis gordas siguen en la saca 

la cosa esta complicada 



el sector bancos tiene un resistencia temible , de momento a esperar al vencimiento a ver si no lo superan


----------



## The Hellion (11 Jun 2012)

davidautentico dijo:


> Que habrá sido del Jran Jato Jalapeño que iba largo en 6660 ? ienso:









se acabaron los dibujos animados, y los onvros-cavezas-onvros imbertidos


----------



## burbujeado (11 Jun 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> me han enculado pero bien con TR y TLF.... por suerte vendí en lo alto pero ahora estoy pillado.... y mañana seguro que gap a la baja.



a partir de las 10 todo era para atrapar a largas gacelillas.

Buena suerte.


----------



## FranR (11 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> menudo transversal , salto stop y se perdio par de pipas , pero las plusvis gordas siguen en la saca
> 
> la cosa esta complicada
> 
> ...









Póngase esto de firma unos días y déjese de tonteridas. Estábamos esperando este momento con ansiedad, mire usté, hoy se va con el culito colorado y un regalito del hilo.

::


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Póngase esto de firma unos días y déjese de tonteridas. Estábamos esperando este momento con ansiedad, mire usté, hoy se va con el culito colorado y un regalito del hilo.
> 
> ::



servidor tambien lo esperaba , pero un poco mas arriba 7030


----------



## Adriangtir (11 Jun 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Al final rojos?
> 
> Jajajajaja ojalá, en un día y a través del iPad haría el mes



Me traigo esto de esta mañana, y no se molesten en ponerme el pin, ya me lo compro yo


----------



## vmmp29 (11 Jun 2012)

hoy lo han movido unos 1000 puntos----

menudo chicharro


----------



## Claca (11 Jun 2012)

MULDER LO HA CLAVADO, qué amazo :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso:


----------



## vmmp29 (11 Jun 2012)

Claca dijo:


> MULDER LO HA CLAVADO, qué amazo :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso:



a ver si se pasa por aquí y nos comenta algo


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Jun 2012)




----------



## The Hellion (11 Jun 2012)

De reuters, a las 12 de esta mañana



> (Reuters) - European finance officials have discussed as a worst-case scenario limiting the size of withdrawals from ATM machines, imposing border checks and introducing capital controls in at least Greece should Athens decide to leave the euro.



Exclusive: EU floats worst-case plans for Greek euro exit: sources | Reuters

Ahora resulta que los funcionarios de la UE son madmaxistas y les han contado a sus jefes lo que se cuece por burbuja...


----------



## Lem (11 Jun 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


>



no ponga imágenes de helados cuando hable de ciertas partes, que le viene a uno a la mente lo de 2 girls 1 cup :vomito:


----------



## Claca (11 Jun 2012)

Sobre el BBVA y lo comentado este mediodía:



Claca dijo:


> BBVA:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La posible dilatación en la estructura que llevo comentando desde febrero, y ahora veamos lo que ha hecho hoy el valor:







Justo en la línea de tendencia y para abajo. Luego tanto el STOXX como el DAX han frenado en los niveles comentados recientemente, con el BUND aguantando en soporte:



Claca dijo:


> Sólo que intento no repetirme en lo comentado para no confundir a la gente. No vamos a tener giro confirmado, siempre en mi opinión, hasta ver superados los 6.650 en el IBEX y los 2.190 en el STOXX. También el BUND debería perder con claridad los 142,70.



...pero el IBEX sí ha roto la zona que para mí marcaba el giro. Eso puede significar dos cosas: el IBEX se va a marcar un solo -de hecho ha tenido la reacción al alza más fuerte de todos- o me he equivocado con la lectura de los niveles en el chicharro patrio


----------



## kemao2 (11 Jun 2012)

Hamijo, si no supera la resitencia no será un HCHI sino un HCH, y ahorá estaría dibulando la cabeza, después de tener ya formado el 1º hombro. 





muertoviviente dijo:


> menudo transversal , salto stop y se perdio par de pipas , pero las plusvis gordas siguen en la saca
> 
> la cosa esta complicada
> 
> ...


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Jun 2012)

kemao2 dijo:


> Hamijo, si no supera la resitencia no será un HCHI sino un HCH, y ahorá estaría dibulando la cabeza, después de tener ya formado el 1º hombro.



el HCHi es en el ibex


----------



## The Hellion (11 Jun 2012)

kemao2 dijo:


> Hamijo, si no supera la resitencia* no será un HCHI sino un HCH,* y ahorá estaría dibulando la cabeza, después de tener ya formado el 1º hombro.



Matices sin importancia para micifú


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Jun 2012)

Telefónica pierde 200 millones en la venta de China Unicom - elEconomista.es


----------



## paulistano (11 Jun 2012)

tef con 57.000 millones de deuda??

glups....


----------



## kemao2 (11 Jun 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Telefónica pierde 200 millones en la venta de China Unicom - elEconomista.es




Hacen caja vendiendo con perdidas y desinvierten en la internacionalización para comprar negocios de futuro y bien gestionados :XX:::


No me extraña que la acción esté por los suelos con lo mal gestionada que está. 



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...nica-y-banca-compraran-hasta-30-de-prisa.html


----------



## kemao2 (11 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el HCHi es en el ibex




HCH es en ese grafico que ha puesto que es el de bancos.


----------



## Claca (11 Jun 2012)

kemao2 dijo:


> Hamijo, si no supera la resitencia no será un HCHI sino un HCH, y ahorá estaría dibulando la cabeza, después de tener ya formado el 1º hombro.



El sector bancario yo lo veo así:







La resistencia es la pivot con la que formaría un expansivo, de hecho algo más arriba. La amenaza bajista, la activación de ese segundo, que lo manda a los mínimos de marzo -tampoco raro si tenemos en cuenta que ya perdió el 61% de la subida-.

De momento, aunque la sesión de hoy no augure nada bueno, mandaría el doble suelo que realizó a finales de mayo y principios de junio, pero como ya ha cumplido, el diagnóstico sería lateral a corto plazo.


----------



## paulistano (11 Jun 2012)

Ahora lo de Uganda....que circo dios mío....

Uganda responde: "A nosotros no nos han tenido que rescatar ni hemos pedido un prstamos de 100.000 millones" -- Qu.es --

Si veo a Rajoy pidiendo disculpas por enviar un sms hablando de Uganda antes de salir al Congreso a explicar lo del rescate, ya es cuando yo me voy a Uganda.


----------



## Malafollá (11 Jun 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Ahora lo de Uganda....que circo dios mío....
> 
> Uganda responde: "A nosotros no nos han tenido que rescatar ni hemos pedido un prstamos de 100.000 millones" -- Qu.es --
> 
> Si veo a Rajoy pidiendo disculpas por enviar un sms hablando de Uganda antes de salir al Congreso a explicar lo del rescate, ya es cuando yo me voy a Uganda.



:: 

I can't believe what my eyes've just seen


----------



## burbubolsa (11 Jun 2012)

kemao2 dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...nica-y-banca-compraran-hasta-30-de-prisa.html



Sorpresón, jajaja.

Brasil!
Meu Brasil brasileiro
Meu mulato izoneiro...


----------



## burbubolsa (11 Jun 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Ahora lo de Uganda....que circo dios mío....
> 
> Uganda responde: "A nosotros no nos han tenido que rescatar ni hemos pedido un prstamos de 100.000 millones" -- Qu.es --
> 
> Si veo a Rajoy pidiendo disculpas por enviar un sms hablando de Uganda antes de salir al Congreso a explicar lo del rescate, ya es cuando yo me voy a Uganda.



Meanwhile in the championslig: Spain 0 - Uganda 1


----------



## burbublase (11 Jun 2012)

burbublase dijo:


> Vengo para apostarme un owned a mi mismo con el dax
> 
> dia tranquilo de volumen
> kommerz peponeando
> ...



Vengo a recoger mi owned.

Este Steigendengezellenmist (guano-gacelero-creciente) no era no previsto.

Espero que no les hayan metido en el horno. Aunque por lo que leo han salido bastante bien parados.


----------



## burbubolsa (11 Jun 2012)

burbublase dijo:


> Vengo a recoger mi owned.
> 
> Este Steigendengezellenmist (guano-gacelero-creciente) no era no previsto.
> 
> Espero que no les hayan metido en el horno. Aunque por lo que leo han salido bastante bien parados.



¿Qué owned? Si lo has hecho de lujo. Necesitamos más informaciones así.


----------



## bertok (11 Jun 2012)

Hoy hemos asistido a una ANIQUILACIÓN completa del gacelerío en el culibex.

La sesión ha sido histórica, yo sólo recuerdo algo parecido (pero a la inversa) en el Nasdaq en el 2001.

Espero que no tengan muchas heridas.


----------



## bertok (11 Jun 2012)

lechu dijo:


> .
> 
> El horno ya lo están cerrando
> 
> ...



Estas sesiones siempre son así.

De momento, los leones ya han enseñado sus cartas.

El plan de demolición con la excusa de Grecia está en el radar.


----------



## burbubolsa (11 Jun 2012)

IBEX a 3000 es futuro cercano. No sé si alguien tiene alguna duda todavía.


----------



## aitor33 (11 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Hoy hemos asistido a una ANIQUILACIÓN completa del gacelerío en el culibex.
> 
> La sesión ha sido histórica, yo sólo recuerdo algo parecido (pero a la inversa) en el Nasdaq en el 2001.
> 
> Espero que no tengan muchas heridas.



Bertok me salí el viernes de Bankknter con pérdidas. Hoy sí que dolió ver la subida al inicio, aúnque ahora mismo impera la alegría por no permanecer dentro de este nunca mejor llamado CULIBEX descaradamente manejado.


----------



## paulistano (11 Jun 2012)

Bertok conseguí salir con jugosas plusvis de las SAN por las que te pregunté, no sé si te acuerdas. 

Ahora ya sí que sí, en la trinchera con 100% liquidez, susórdenes!!!


----------



## paulistano (11 Jun 2012)

aitor33 dijo:


> Bertok me salí el viernes de Bankknter con pérdidas. Hoy sí que dolió ver la subida al inicio, aúnque ahora mismo impera la alegría por no permanecer dentro de este nunca mejor llamado CULIBEX descaradamente manejado.



Yo estuve a punto de salirme tambien el viernes, parcialmente.

Al final aguanté por aquí pues como se dijo, un rescate pondría cachondo a Pepón.

Aproveché hoy a salirme, muuucho miedo....y es que me da a mi que tenemos guano para rato....por ahí hablan de 3.000......yo no sé si será tanto...pero dolor sí que va a haber, y a mi no me van a pillar....el SL siempre me acompañaráo


----------



## kaxkamel (11 Jun 2012)

De vuelta en la trinchera, con la saltada de SL me he podido traer un par de cajas de guiski, mudas limpias para repartir entre la tropa y una psp para matar el rato entre tortilla y tortilla.

Ahí fuera hay unos gatos enormes y con muy mala leche. 
Me parece que habrá que hacerse a la idea de que vamos a estar aquí un buen rato


----------



## Sipanha (11 Jun 2012)

kaxkamel dijo:


> Me parece que habrá que hacerse a la idea de que vamos a estar aquí un buen rato



De eso nada, que me he quedao sin patatas... ::


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Jun 2012)

Estoy leyendo que bancos españoles pueden dejar de dar dividendos si Bruselas lo deciden...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Jun 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Estoy leyendo que bancos españoles pueden dejar de dar dividendos si Bruselas lo deciden...



:XX: :XX: :XX:

Lo más normal del mundo hoyga. Si se rescata con dinero de todos los ciudadanos, se paga lo prestado y luego, si sobra algo, para los dueños (accionistas). Pero es que aqui somos imbéciles y tragamos con todo. Desde que se creó el FROB se debería haber hecho público que entidad cogía dinero, cuanto, y suprimir primas a directivos y dividendos. Pero esto es españa....:vomito:


----------



## pipoapipo (11 Jun 2012)

primero fue el maracanazo............. luego el centenariazo............. y hoy........... el rescatazo 

esta la cosa para intradias rabiosos y nada mas......... dejas la posicion un par de dias y lo mismo esta en verde esperanza q en rojo pasion... ahora mismo creo q los franceses estan mas cerca de salir de la trinchera q nosotros......... los demas estamos aun con una volatilidad q mata gacelas alcistas y bajistas en el mismo dia


----------



## paulistano (11 Jun 2012)

Eso será los que se acojan al rescate, no es así?


----------



## Mr. Brightside (11 Jun 2012)

Amigos, soy de Madrid y tengo trabajo aquí, bastante fijo y seguro, si eso se puede decir en este país.

Me ofrecen un trabajo con muy buenas perspectivas en Andorra. ¿Os plantearías ir allí a trabajar? ¿Qué tal es Andorra para trabajar/vivir?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## pipoapipo (11 Jun 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Amigos, soy de Madrid y tengo trabajo aquí, bastante fijo y seguro, si eso se puede decir en este país.
> 
> Me ofrecen un trabajo con muy buenas perspectivas en Andorra. ¿Os plantearías ir allí a trabajar? ¿Qué tal es Andorra para trabajar/vivir?
> 
> Muchas gracias.



lleveme en la maleta !!!! ::


----------



## vmmp29 (11 Jun 2012)

Lem dijo:


> preapertura a las 8h34:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



estoy intentando acceder a es web y no se como me pide una contraseña y no veo el registro y si entro como invitado me mana a un chat pero nologro ver las cotizaciones


----------



## paulistano (11 Jun 2012)

Yo lo veo muy pequeño, pero si te adaptas...creo que puede ser un buen sitio para vivir, he estado de pasada un par de veces para esquiar y me gustó lo que vi.

AUnque comentando lo que se comenta por aquí de reducción de salarios y tal...quien sabe si debes pensartelo.


----------



## bertok (11 Jun 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Bertok conseguí salir con jugosas plusvis de las SAN por las que te pregunté, no sé si te acuerdas.
> 
> Ahora ya sí que sí, en la trinchera con 100% liquidez, susórdenes!!!



Enhorabuena, da gusto ver a compatriotas de trinchera ganar plusvis en un mercado tan dificil como el actual.

Que las disfrutes.


----------



## bertok (11 Jun 2012)

aitor33 dijo:


> Bertok me salí el viernes de Bankknter con pérdidas. Hoy sí que dolió ver la subida al inicio, aúnque ahora mismo impera la alegría por no permanecer dentro de este nunca mejor llamado CULIBEX descaradamente manejado.



Paciencia y calma, ya llegará el momento de ganar y ganar y ganar con el apoyo de la tendencia.


----------



## bertok (11 Jun 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Estoy leyendo que bancos españoles pueden dejar de dar dividendos si Bruselas lo deciden...



Dalo por seguro 8: Se acabó el puterío de la banca patria.


----------



## tonibar (11 Jun 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Amigos, soy de Madrid y tengo trabajo aquí, bastante fijo y seguro, si eso se puede decir en este país.
> 
> Me ofrecen un trabajo con muy buenas perspectivas en Andorra. ¿Os plantearías ir allí a trabajar? ¿Qué tal es Andorra para trabajar/vivir?
> 
> Muchas gracias.



Un autentico aburrimiento.


----------



## tonuel (11 Jun 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Eso será los que se acojan al rescate, no es así?



que al final serán todos... 8:


----------



## The Hellion (11 Jun 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Amigos, soy de Madrid y tengo trabajo aquí, bastante fijo y seguro, si eso se puede decir en este país.
> 
> Me ofrecen un trabajo con muy buenas perspectivas en Andorra. ¿Os plantearías ir allí a trabajar? ¿Qué tal es Andorra para trabajar/vivir?
> 
> Muchas gracias.



Estarías más cerca de Luxemburgo, que es el paraíso de los auditores. Y en Luxemburgo un auditor que pudiese firmar en español informes de auditoría debería tener trabajo. Es una cosa que no les entra en la cabeza a las auditoras, pero elaborar informes en español para fondos españoles aumenta la cartera de negocio.


----------



## Mulder (11 Jun 2012)

A las buenas tardes!

Como veo mucho bombillo hoy por el hilo, de esos que se creen que somos siempre-alcistas como el Juanlui, les voy a poner este par de posts recientes mios, para que vean que la situación era total y completamente predecible:

Este del pasado viernes:



Mulder dijo:


> El volumen en el Stoxx ha subido desde las 16:30 de una forma totalmente alocada, han metido lo que no está en los escritos y mientras tanto se han preocupado muy mucho (muchísimo) de que el precio no suba.
> 
> Cuidadín con los cortos en este momento que parece que están preparándose para un buen peponazo.



Este de ayer mismo por la mañana:



Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Lo iba a decir hace un rato pero este gráfico ya lo declara descaradamente, el viernes vi entrar una burrada de pasta en el Stoxx en la hora final del contado, pero algo brutal...
> 
> ...



Y ahora toca mi consabido:

*¡siyalodeciayo!* 

Del volumen diré que hoy ha sido un día claro de distribución, como estamos en semana de vencimiento igual pegan un petardazo y lo suben como si nada pero en este momento no parece que tengan intención de ello.

Y como les venía diciendo estos días ahora toca ver los detalles del rescate (si Mariguano, se llama rescate) como la casta es la principal culpable de los desfalcos a cajas es posible que dentro de poco empecemos a ver algún martir en la cárcel, los perroflautas del gobierno han perdido el control por completo, alguno se dedica a jugar a los marcianitos y todo. Al Mariguano ya le odian más fuera que los propios españoles y los perroflautas rojelios, que se han dado cuenta de repente que había un montón de mierda delante de un ventilador mirando a ellos y que a alguien se le podría ocurrir apretar el botón de encendido, han puesto tierra de por medio, pero sin protestar, estos prefieren bajar la cabeza y que venga lo que tenga que venir, pero que no les salpique, que aun llevan los trajes más o menos nuevos y van a tener que pasar mucho tiempo amortizándolos.

Al Mariguano, la Juana Calamidad, el de la vocecita y al Chiquito les están dando ostias hasta en el carnet del partido entre la UE y el FMI. Estos van a durar menos que el papa ese que asesinaron, están totalmente condenados, amortizados, y su actitud de Quijotes frente a los molinos no hace más que enmarronarlo todo más aun, aunque eso sí, queda muy español, les quedaría bien una bandera en el cogote mientras dura la eurocopa.

Pero las víctimas de verdad van a ser los 17 cortijos, los funcionarios por delante.


----------



## Ajetreo (11 Jun 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Amigos, soy de Madrid y tengo trabajo aquí, bastante fijo y seguro, si eso se puede decir en este país.
> 
> Me ofrecen un trabajo con muy buenas perspectivas en Andorra. ¿Os plantearías ir allí a trabajar? ¿Qué tal es Andorra para trabajar/vivir?
> 
> Muchas gracias.



Depende de su situación, edad, hijos y aficiones.

Tiene ventajas e inconvenientes, sepa que será ciudadano de segunda, salvo que tenga mucha mucha pasta.

Eso si, podrá tener sus ahorros a salvo, es la mini alternativa catalana frente a llevar el dinero a Suiza


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (11 Jun 2012)

Un auditor a Andorra? Por que sera que no me sorprende?

Mr.B usted se tiene que quedar aqui, ese optimismo suyo nos hace falta...


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Jun 2012)

SP en modo escombrera...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (11 Jun 2012)

Yo no se si este sera como los nuestros, pero el dice que Grecia se quedara en el euro. 
Papandreou Says Greece Will Stay in Euro Zone | Bloomberg | Safehaven.com

MV te doy mas faena:
BKX Chart - KBW Bank Index - Bloomberg


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (11 Jun 2012)

kaxkamel dijo:


> Ahí fuera hay unos gatos enormes y con muy mala leche.
> Me parece que habrá que hacerse a la idea de que vamos a estar aquí un buen rato



por qué tienen mala leche? el ibex tenía que subir hoy un 6% pq tenemos 100.000 millones de euros más de deuda pública + sus intereses correspondientes?. Eso no es una buena noticia, de hecho, yo cada día flipo más, flipé con bankia por los 23.000 millones y ahora 100.000 millones ?? pero quién gobierna en bankia, novacaixa o el popular para hacer tal agujero?? es que se dejaron miles de millones de euros en préstamos suelos a promotores amigos encarecidos a propósito que luego te hicieron el chalet gratis, que te pagaron un viaje y que le condonaste su deuda haciendo una dación en pago de los patatales valorados a mina de oro por la deuda vencida y no atendida, deuda que al final pagamos nosotros por lo que parece.
La Revolución Francesa empezó por mucho menos, de hecho, vamos a peor, no había está confiscación al ciudadano, si lo hacías mal, te cortaban la cabeza o te enviaban a un exilio, ahora te prejubilan a precio de oro y ni eso a veces (quiero ver qué ocurre cuando se meta pasta nuestra a un banco por primera vez)


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (11 Jun 2012)

Un poquito de humor:
A to Z of bad banking - Business Analysis & Features - Business - The Independent


----------



## AssGaper (11 Jun 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> estoy intentando acceder a es web y no se como me pide una contraseña y no veo el registro y si entro como invitado me mana a un chat pero nologro ver las cotizaciones



Entra como invitado, pones un nombre y listos, no hace falta registrate, eso sí, solo es operativa a partir de las 8:30 hasta las 9.

La otra opcion son para los clientes de activotrade.

Mas antes o mas despues cortan la conexión.


----------



## paulistano (11 Jun 2012)

SP guaneando arrastrando a ibex y dax


----------



## kaxkamel (11 Jun 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> por qué tienen mala leche? el ibex tenía que subir hoy un 6% pq tenemos 100.000 millones de euros más de deuda pública + sus intereses correspondientes?. Eso no es una buena noticia, de hecho, yo cada día flipo más, flipé con bankia por los 23.000 millones y ahora 100.000 millones ?? pero quién gobierna en bankia, novacaixa o el popular para hacer tal agujero?? es que se dejaron miles de millones de euros en préstamos suelos a promotores amigos encarecidos a propósito que luego te hicieron el chalet gratis, que te pagaron un viaje y que le condonaste su deuda haciendo una dación en pago de los patatales valorados a mina de oro por la deuda vencida y no atendida, deuda que al final pagamos nosotros por lo que parece.
> La Revolución Francesa empezó por mucho menos, de hecho, vamos a peor, no había está confiscación al ciudadano, si lo hacías mal, te cortaban la cabeza o te enviaban a un exilio, ahora te prejubilan a precio de oro y ni eso a veces (quiero ver qué ocurre cuando se meta pasta nuestra a un banco por primera vez)



creía que se veía el ironic mode sin tener que explicarlo... sobre todo por lo de el guiski, las mudas y la psp.


----------



## Janus (11 Jun 2012)

Bueno señores, ya cerró el SP.

Algunos dirán, también para el IBEX, que ha sido una jornada de ida y vuelta. Yo diría que mucha más vuelta que ida porque se ha vuelto a la cruda realidad.

Desde luego que mucho tiene que ver con esos policastros que se dedican, y no es la primera vez ni la segunda, a comunicar acuerdos cuando no tienen claro el cómo llevarlos a cabo. Bien se merecen una inhabilitación de por vida por ineptos.

Los usanos tendrán muchos defectos pero las cosas las saben hacer bastante mejor que los europeos. Quizá es porque allí gobiernan personas que han triunfado por lo general en la vida empresarial mientras que aquí son los cachorritos de las juventudes de uno u otro signo político.


----------



## Janus (11 Jun 2012)

Yo le pediría al "bocas" que andaba preguntando despectivamente "dónde están los de la trinchera" que se pasase a recoger su owned como hacemos todos cuando decimos alguna sandez.

Dicho lo cual, creo que se va a subir y los 6300 es un buen punto para realizar una primera pequeña acumulación. Si baja más, hay que reforzar algo pero nunca mucho porque el promedio al alza hay que hacerlo cuando se sube no cuando se baja.


----------



## Janus (11 Jun 2012)

La vela del día en el IBEX bien se parece a un cartucho de dinamita con la mecha muuuuuu larga.


----------



## bertok (11 Jun 2012)

mutiko dijo:


> Guanas...
> 
> He aqui unas alemanas que nos felicitan por el gran negosio que hemos hecho los españoles



Que nos invadan ya de una puta vez ::


----------



## bertok (11 Jun 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Yo le pediría al "bocas" que andaba preguntando despectivamente "dónde están los de la trinchera" que se pasase a recoger su owned como hacemos todos cuando decimos alguna sandez.
> 
> Dicho lo cual, creo que se va a subir y los 6300 es un buen punto para realizar una primera pequeña acumulación. Si baja más, hay que reforzar algo pero nunca mucho porque el promedio al alza hay que hacerlo cuando se sube no cuando se baja.



Comen su propio OWNED como alimento divino.

Aficionados que se acercan a los mercados. Duran poco y maldicen su mala suerte una vez están desplumados.

Llevo muchos años viendo a la peña persiguiendo a los precios. No se dan cuenta que es exactamente al contrario. :fiufiu:


----------



## VLADELUI (11 Jun 2012)

Buenas noches señores y señoras jimbersoreh.

Una cagada lo del IBEX, el tobogán del infierno parece el velón de hoy, pero....

YA TENGO TRABAJO. Y además de Ingeniero como el que tenía antes del la catastrofe. Eso sí el sueldo sin comentarios, menos mal que he aprovechado las indemnizaciones para quitar deudas sino ni pa pipas. Son contratos renovables cada 3 meses pero así es la vida.


----------



## TenienteDan (11 Jun 2012)

VLADELUI dijo:


> Buenas noches señores y señoras jimbersoreh.
> 
> Una cagada lo del IBEX, el tobogán del infierno parece el velón de hoy, pero....
> 
> YA TENGO TRABAJO. Y además de Ingeniero como el que tenía antes del la catastrofe. Eso sí el sueldo sin comentarios, menos mal que he aprovechado las indemnizaciones para quitar deudas sino ni pa pipas. Son contratos renovables cada 3 meses pero así es la vida.




Enhorabuena compañero, eso si es un motivo de alegría! :Baile:


----------



## The Hellion (11 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Que nos invadan ya de una puta vez ::



Será en octubre ::





































Esta tía está en todas partes. Eso de los minijobs debe fomentar el pluriempleo.


----------



## burbubolsa (11 Jun 2012)

Yo tengo ignorados a los gilipollas del foro, y ya no me queda ninguna duda de que el IBEX se va por la alcantarilla. Si alguien quiere tirar su dinero, es libre de hacerlo, pero no con mi complacencia ni complicidad. Solo hay que seguir la evolución paralela de las bolsas de Atenas, Lisboa y Dublín para saber qué le pasará al IBEX a corto plazo.

Agradezco los insultos, porque seguramente reforzarán mis palabras.


----------



## bertok (11 Jun 2012)

Vaya parecen que están todos limpios como la patena :fiufiu:

Popular y Sabadell aseguran que no necesitan la ayuda europea - elEconomista.es

De los bancos, lo más lejos posible.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (11 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Vaya parecen que están todos limpios como la patena :fiufiu:
> 
> Popular y Sabadell aseguran que no necesitan la ayuda europea - elEconomista.es
> 
> De los bancos, lo más lejos posible.



Es que si dicen lo contrario..


----------



## TenienteDan (11 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> *Yo tengo ignorados a los gilipollas del foro,* y ya no me queda ninguna duda de que el IBEX se va por la alcantarilla. Si alguien quiere tirar su dinero, es libre de hacerlo, pero no con mi complacencia ni complicidad. Solo hay que seguir la evolución paralela de las bolsas de Atenas, Lisboa y Dublín para saber qué le pasará al IBEX a corto plazo.
> 
> Agradezco los insultos, porque seguramente reforzarán mis palabras.



Reportaico mi arma.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (11 Jun 2012)

Igualito que Madoff, 3 años y al chalet..su duda será al cuál??
Correa sale de la cárcel de Soto del Real tras pagar la fianza de 200.000 euros - EcoDiario.es


----------



## burbujeado (11 Jun 2012)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Reportaico mi arma.



Se siente identificado? :rolleye:


----------



## Ajetreo (11 Jun 2012)

Se van a reir

Estas abuelas son reales de mi pueblo de nacimiento que este sábado organizaron el ´"día de hermandad con Alemania" ,. Había alemanas de verdad pero no tengo fotos.

Siempre ha sido un municipio adelantado


----------



## burbujeado (11 Jun 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Se van a reir
> 
> Estas abuelas son reales de mi pueblo de nacimiento que este sábado organizaron el ´"día de hermandad con Alemania" ,. Había alemanas de verdad pero no tengo fotos.
> 
> Siempre ha sido un municipio adelantado



Hace fotos a las abuelas y no a las alemanas? :8:::

Demigrante su actitud.


----------



## burbubolsa (11 Jun 2012)

burbujeado dijo:


> Se siente identificado? :rolleye:



Joder, ni que fuera un honor que les ignorara... jaja...

Yo ignoro a quien quiero, y quien quiera ser ignorado por mí, pues que me lo diga. Yo encantado.

Por otra parte, las verdades ofenden. Y más si se usa este foro para difundir mentiras que pueden inducir a pérdidas a quienes lo visitan. Que se sepa desde aquí que hay foros paralelos en los que se cocina la información falsa que se difunde en este foro. Y yo estaré encantado de que esto también se denuncie públicamente.


----------



## Ajetreo (11 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Joder, ni que fuera un honor que les ignorara... jaja...
> 
> Yo ignoro a quien quiero, y quien quiera ser ignorado por mí, pues que me lo diga. Yo encantado.
> 
> Por otra parte, las verdades ofenden. Y más si se usa este foro para difundir mentiras que pueden inducir a pérdidas a quienes lo visitan. Que se sepa desde aquí que hay foros paralelos en los que se cocina la información falsa que se difunde en este foro. Y yo estaré encantado de que esto también se denuncie públicamente.



Cuente, cuente que a mi me confunden :8:

PD:
Hoy no he perdido la camisa porque no llevaba pero casi


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Que nos invadan ya de una puta vez ::



Yo tambien soy más de Lander Spanier...

Si nos cambian los dividendos por vales de cervezas en el Lidl, sí, yo me paso al bando teutón,


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Jun 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Se van a reir
> 
> Estas abuelas son reales de mi pueblo de nacimiento que este sábado organizaron el ´"día de hermandad con Alemania" ,. Había alemanas de verdad pero no tengo fotos.
> 
> Siempre ha sido un municipio adelantado



Respetando lo presente, ¿no hay mocitas lozanas en el pueblo?

No hay color jeje


----------



## burbubolsa (11 Jun 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Cuente, cuente que a mi me confunden :8:
> 
> PD:
> Hoy no he perdido la camisa porque no llevaba pero casi



La recopilación de mensajes comprometedores se la pasaré exclusivamente a la administración interesada.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (11 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Vaya parecen que están todos limpios como la patena :fiufiu:
> 
> Popular y Sabadell aseguran que no necesitan la ayuda europea - elEconomista.es
> 
> De los bancos, lo más lejos posible.



al final los 100.000 millones son para Caja Córdoba y Caixa Penedés, parece.


----------



## Ajetreo (11 Jun 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Respetando lo presente, ¿no hay mocitas lozanas en el pueblo?
> 
> No hay color jeje



Para mocitas lozanas ya ponen ustedes a la Kate, 

Esta foto solo ilustra la moda que viene, basta de bailar sevillanas, jotas, muñeiras o sardanas. 

Hasta un municipio de 200 habitantes va vislumbrando que lo mejor es ir organizando "jornadas de hermandad con Alemania" pa por si acaso


----------



## Ajetreo (11 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> La recopilación de mensajes comprometedores se la pasaré exclusivamente a la administración interesada.



A mi solo me interesan "los que intentan confundir", si sabe algo digaló para que nos protejamos todos


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Jun 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Como veo mucho bombillo hoy por el hilo, de esos que se creen que somos siempre-alcistas como el Juanlui, les voy a poner este par de posts recientes mios, para que vean que la situación era total y completamente predecible:
> 
> ...



La realidad cruda.

Espero que nadie se ofenda, pero en relación a estos comentarios el fin de semana leí que Darwin en su libro _El origen de las especies_ decía que los españoles estábamos en inferioridad con respecto al resto de pueblos de Europa porque nuestra Inquisición había eliminado a los más brillantes habitantes. Glub.

Algunas veces pienso que tiene razón...


----------



## tonuel (11 Jun 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> al final los 100.000 millones son para Caja Córdoba y Caixa Penedés, parece.




por supuesto... nuestros bancos son de la champions... 8:


----------



## vyk (11 Jun 2012)

Pues lo siento mucho pero yo paso de hermanarme con los alemanes:







Lo dicho. Por mis cojones.


----------



## MateAmargo (11 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Joder, ni que fuera un honor que les ignorara... jaja...
> 
> Yo ignoro a quien quiero, y quien quiera ser ignorado por mí, pues que me lo diga. Yo encantado.
> 
> *Por otra parte, las verdades ofenden. Y más si se usa este foro para difundir mentiras que pueden inducir a pérdidas a quienes lo visitan.* Que se sepa desde aquí que hay foros paralelos en los que se cocina la información falsa que se difunde en este foro. Y yo estaré encantado de que esto también se denuncie públicamente.



Estimado, en finanzas no hay verdades, hay intereses, quién no pueda compreder esto se debe dedicar a otra cosa. Por este motivo, nadie puede salir a quejarse si toma desiciones erroneas de inversión basadas en un foro público.


----------



## Durmiente (11 Jun 2012)

vyk dijo:


> Pues lo siento mucho pero yo paso de hermanarme con los alemanes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ese tío, en realidad, no es "hermanable"


----------



## Durmiente (11 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Joder, ni que fuera un honor que les ignorara... jaja...
> 
> Yo ignoro a quien quiero, y quien quiera ser ignorado por mí, pues que me lo diga. Yo encantado.
> 
> Por otra parte, las verdades ofenden. Y más si se usa este foro para difundir mentiras que pueden inducir a pérdidas a quienes lo visitan. *Que se sepa desde aquí que hay foros paralelos en los que se cocina la información falsa que se difunde en este foro.* Y yo estaré encantado de que esto también se denuncie públicamente.



Cuente, cuente, por favor....
¿Hay muchos foros paralelos?
No me deje con la inquietud.


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Jun 2012)

Que se llevan las sillas...

Patriot Coal Corporation: NYSECX quotes & news - Google Finance


----------



## bertok (11 Jun 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Que se llevan las sillas...
> 
> Patriot Coal Corporation: NYSECX quotes & news - Google Finance



Vaya pufo de acción. Peligrosísima.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (11 Jun 2012)

Bbva por debajo de 4,90, cortillos (ha cumplido un objetivo alcista):


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Vaya pufo de acción. Peligrosísima.



La están liquidando...o alguno dirá, que es un apasionante chicharro


----------



## bertok (11 Jun 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Bbva por debajo de 4,90, cortillos (ha cumplido un objetivo alcista):



La sesión de hoy en BBVA ha sido de esas que se ven pocas veces cada muchos años.

Las primeras velas en minutos fueron para los leones, el resto han estado destinadas a las gacelas.

Se ha perdido mucho dinero.


----------



## bertok (11 Jun 2012)

Culibex en 6455 (-0,86%).

El SP ha cerrado feo.


----------



## alcorconita (11 Jun 2012)

Tag: Hay otros foros pero están en éste.


----------



## atman (11 Jun 2012)

JOer... estamos a día 111 y ya hemos pasado los 4k???
A ver... quien abre el nuevo hilo?

Me disculparan si no he estado por aquí, pero este foro me calienta los dedos y hoy no era día para mí de estar en el mercado... y me temo que mañana tampoco.


----------



## Claca (11 Jun 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Hoy toca echar un vistazo al MEDIUM:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Otra referencia tocada al tick y giro:







El tercer impulso queda anulado y, con él, esa estructura bajista. Ahora se vislumbra una mucho mayor, lo cual nos recuerda que anular objetivos bajistas no significa plantear otros alcistas, pero de momento lo que está claro es que mientras la bajista aguante no hay nada que hacer en el lado largo.



Claca dijo:


> STOXX:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Igual, casi al tick.



Claca dijo:


> Se ha detenido justo en el nivel de activación del tercero. Recuerdo la teoría: un tercer impulso se desactiva cuando el precio retrocede y supera el nivel de activación o hasta que pierde la línea de tendencia. Por lo tanto...









Con su pequeña dilatación, ahí ha vuelto a parar.



Claca dijo:


> Sólo que intento no repetirme en lo comentado para no confundir a la gente. No vamos a tener giro confirmado, siempre en mi opinión, hasta ver superados los 6.650 en el IBEX y los 2.190 en el STOXX. *También el BUND debería perder con claridad los 142,70. *
> Ahora comento algo sobre las bajistas y los giros al alza.









A pesar del MACD en diario cortado a la baja, el soporte ha resistido a la perfección. 

Obviando el IBEX, del que más tarde hablaré, el mercado en general se ha detenido prácticamente al tick en todas las referencias mencionadas anteriormente. De momento, pues, el intento de continuidad en el rebote se queda en eso.


----------



## R3v3nANT (12 Jun 2012)

Mañana toca otra sesión épica...... o tal vez apocalíptica? ::


----------



## R3v3nANT (12 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Largo 6630


----------



## atman (12 Jun 2012)

Si les parece, seguimos aquí...


----------



## Claca (12 Jun 2012)

Claca dijo:


> No me gusta meterme en los berenjenales del intra, pero ya que ayer salió el tema del giro "bueno", vamos allá:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



IBEX:







La figura de giro sigue ahí, con la cuña apoyando. ¿Es probable que le haya otorgado una prioridad que no merece a la zona 6.600, especialmente si vemos esa paralela superior que ha parado de golpe la subida? Es muy probable que me haya equivocado, ciertamente, y encajaría con el resto de mis análisis, pero hasta que no se demuestre lo contrario no puedo cambiar de parecer, así que por ahora mientras los 6.300 aguanten, voy a considerar que esto ha sido un pull para seguir hasta los 7.114.


----------



## atman (12 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Joder, ni que fuera un honor que les ignorara... jaja...
> 
> Yo ignoro a quien quiero, y* quien quiera ser ignorado por mí, pues que me lo diga. Yo encantado.*



¡Oh, Sí...! ¡Hágame el favor! Gracias...


----------



## Janus (12 Jun 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Que se llevan las sillas...
> 
> Patriot Coal Corporation: NYSECX quotes & news - Google Finance



Esta ya dejó de estar en el radar cuando el anuncio de posible bancarrota. Cayó a 1,35 y subió hasta 2,7 después para cazar a los despistados. Después volvió a caer. A quien le haya cazado es que invierte a tientas. Vale en bolsa poco más de 100 millones de dolares.

Sorprende que James River Coal esté en 2 dolares cuando ahí no hay noticias de posible quiebra.

En las solares también va a haber bastantes quiebras por lo que hay que esperar porque de las que queden alguna se va a dar una buena fiesta en forma de rally. Lo dicho, a esperar y a mantener en el radar.


----------



## Janus (12 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> La sesión de hoy en BBVA ha sido de esas que se ven pocas veces cada muchos años.
> 
> Las primeras velas en minutos fueron para los leones, el resto han estado destinadas a las gacelas.
> 
> Se ha perdido mucho dinero.



No te creas. En 2008 hubo una sesión en la que los gemelos subieron el 10% y dos días después estaban en el punto de partida.

No tengo tan claro que haya muchos que hayan perdido dinero hoy porque fué difícil montarse en ese tren ya que lo subieron el viernes a última hora y en la preapertura. Creo que va más en la línea de acojonar al personal para montar un viaje alcista que comience con los menores "incorporados" posibles.

I've felt this way before so insecure.


----------



## Janus (12 Jun 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Otra referencia tocada al tick y giro:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ese chart del Medium es espeluznante. Con los valores pequeños no se puede jugar ni aguantar porque no perdonan. Un blue chip puede dar una opción de salida como último aviso .......... pero los pequeños no perdonan. Se ponen bajistas y no miran para atrás. Se parecen a los motociclistas de 125 cc que se agachan en el cadenado y aprietan gas hasta el final sin tener ni puta idea de si viene alguien por detrás o no.
La bolsa de vez en cuando da lecciones muy importantes a la vez que expensives.


----------



## Janus (12 Jun 2012)

Claca dijo:


> IBEX:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo estoy de acuerdo. Los 6300 son importantes. No tenemos que perder el norte porque hoy lunes estamos en 6480 y el lunes pasado estábamos de madrugado en 5900.


----------



## Janus (12 Jun 2012)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Faltaban días con buen rango; la volatilidad empieza a mejorar..., igual ahora vamos a algún sitio acorde a lo que se cuece en el radar.
> 
> Los bancos cotizarán en centavos y no serán los únicos.
> 
> ...



Largo lo fías compañero. Algunos no llegarán ni a las perras gordas.


----------



## Janus (12 Jun 2012)

Noticia de Reuters

"Los fondos de pensión de la ciudad de Nueva York se convirtieron el lunes en el último grupo en presentar una demanda derivada contra Wal-Mart Stores Inc en base a las acusaciones de supuestos sobornos en México y el posible encubrimiento por parte de ejecutivos de la cadena minorista.
La demanda sostiene que los ejecutivos y el comité directivo de Wal-Mart <WMT.N> rompieron con su obligación fiduciaria tanto con la compañía como con los accionistas al no manejar adecuadamente las afirmaciones de supuestos sobornos, y por aparentemente encubrir los detalles del asunto.
El asunto salió a la luz en un artículo publicado el 21 de abril por el diario New York Times, que mostró que Wal-Mart de Mexico <WALMEXV.MX> (más conocida como Walmex) pagó sobornos y que ejecutivos de Wal-Mart podrían haber obstaculizado una investigación interna del asunto.
"Extirpar a directores y ejecutivos responsables por la crisis actual podría ser una primera medida, pero Wal-Mart también necesita reformas en su gobierno corporativo y un directorio independiente que proteja a los accionistas externos y contra otro fallo de los controles internos", dijo en un comunicado el contralor de la ciudad de Nueva York, John C. Liu.
En total, 11 demandas derivadas fueron presentadas en abril y mayo en Delaware y Arkansas por las acusaciones que salieron a la luz en el artículo del New York Times, informó Wal-Mart previamente.
En una demanda derivada, los demandantes buscan una recuperación para la compañía, no para los accionistas. Los fondos de pensión básicamente están buscando ponerse en el lugar de Wal-Mart y demandan a los ejecutivos y directores de la compañía por los daños que han causado a la compañía."

En España no quedarían en pie ni las farolas. Falta mucho por aprender en cuanto a ética.


----------



## Durmiente (12 Jun 2012)

*han abierto otro hilo para el mes

no posteeis más aqui.... Que va a ser un lío*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/316774-habeis-visto-ibex-35-junio-2012-juicio-final-segundo-acto.html


----------



## LCIRPM (12 Jun 2012)

Janus dijo:


> En las solares también va a haber bastantes quiebras por lo que hay que esperar porque de las que queden alguna se va a dar una buena fiesta en forma de rally. Lo dicho, a esperar y a mantener en el radar.



¿Solaria? Y mira que me parece a mí que lo que hay detrás es una OPA (Claro que si no sale, está en el alambre)


----------



## carvil (18 Jun 2012)

carvil dijo:


> Buenos dias
> 
> 
> En mi trabajo el minimo de la estructura secundaria del 2 de Junio está confirmado, el precio de la banda pasa por 1350^1360.
> ...





Buenas noches  Vendido 3/4 del swing, el precio próximo a la banda de intensidad ±1.5%



Salu2


----------

